# Anything and Everything...



## April

Just a fresh thread started for every genre of music out there...post whatever to whomever, about whatever, or just post a song or vid of your choice...anything goes here...whatever your flavor at the moment. 

I will start with this:

[ame=http://youtu.be/Q3P1DEWgdHY]Godsmack - Crying Like A Bitch (High Quality) - The Oracle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TNHarley

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D891v5YiJU]Korn- Faget ((LYRICS!!!!)) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TNHarley

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hKSYgOGtos]R.E.M. Man On the Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TNHarley

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enW3af0iyqs]Like Moths To Flames - Learn Your Place (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TNHarley

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0Yse6Pxrmo]Rains-Look In My Eyes-lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TNHarley

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQVeaIHWWck]Moonlight Sonata - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/jDJpf2mQ0w4]Within Temptation - Faster Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XzA0FEEyF8]Skillet - Say Goodbye (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/MCx4Bffm84g]Mortal Treason - Best Case Scenario HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/wmdAfqv1JzI]Staind - Outside - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/q0NMvCKRb-A][official music video] Apocalyptica - Not Strong Enough (feat. Brent Smith) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie




----------



## The Professor

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtkWeusL4nI]Caroline Costa I will Always love you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Professor

Here's something a little different:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/embed/XlyCLbt3Thk?rel=0;]Animusic HD - Resonant Chamber (1080p) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Professor

And one more for the road:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGIISIYRqSE]Automated Musical Instrument A figment of Imagination - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Wow...just...wow. Brilliant!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Mom used to love this one...God Bless Her..

[ame=http://youtu.be/YRVcgue2DZE]78s - Les Paul - Little Rock Getaway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tgLdWCDWSw]Apocalyptica - Inquisition Symphony, Live at Düsseldorf - YouTube[/ame]

Apocalyptica - Inquisition Symphony, Live at Düsseldorf

This is a bit different too.


----------



## April

One of my top faves:

[ame=http://youtu.be/DqDCbAOdFdc]Apocalyptica - Beautiful (7th Symphony) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/SILIUcP3OCk]Apocalyptica - Beyond Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Mornin'

[ame=http://youtu.be/QQRMEK0NulA]The Eagles - Tequila Sunrise (Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/mDkKyBU7GCs]Fleetwood Mac - Rhiannon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/JAglUR-KXfQ]Aerosmith, Greatest Hits, Dream On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G5PaS74xE4]Clannad - Ri Na Cruinne - YouTube[/ame]

Clannad - Ri Na Cruinne


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olE7gKuRjQ4]Paul Simon- Diamonds On The Soles Of Her Shoes - YouTube[/ame]

Paul Simon- Diamonds On The Soles Of Her Shoes


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb_jQBgzU-I]Mozart " Eine kleine Nachtmusik" Allegro - YouTube[/ame]

Mozart- Eine Kleine Nachtmusik


----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uytWxYKSupI]Tool - Rosetta Stoned - YouTube[/ame]

Tool - Rosetta Stoned


----------



## April

hmmm...

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ua9DN8ZXmOw]The Eagles - Hotel California-offical Song.. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yv3RVVi8Zrk]Shiny Toy Guns - Somewhere To Hide - YouTube[/ame]

Shiny Toy Guns - Somewhere To Hide


----------



## April

Time to go Old School - 

[ame=http://youtu.be/C0fmAzAOFE8]Snoop Dogg - Gin & Juice(HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Gy8WQ526zqI]Marilyn Manson: Great Big White World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Euu9Ty-5NZA]Nine Inch Nails - Zero Sum (with lyrics) [1080p] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZCyOWLrRTE]Black Sabbath War Pigs - YouTube[/ame]

Black Sabbath - War Pigs


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/JIqCPQZIC5Y]Porcupine Tree - The start of Something Beautiful HQ live in chicago - high quality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIqCPQZIC5Y]Porcupine Tree - The start of Something Beautiful HQ live in chicago - high quality - YouTube[/ame]

Porcupine Tree - The Start of Something Beautiful


----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jxi6c3dYNdc]David Gilmour Remember That Night - Live At The Royal Albert Hall (2006) - YouTube[/ame]

David Gilmour Remember That Night - Live At The Royal Albert Hall (2006)


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/fzyu1izQUb0]PORCUPINE TREE - BLACKEST EYES (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL61k2o-EA4]Steven Wilson - Harmony Korine (from the Get All You Deserve Blu-Ray & DVD) - YouTube[/ame]

Steven Wilson - Harmony Korine


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/kfAqvL3t74U]Chevelle - Mexican Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZU5XM0JyO4M]CheVelle - Comfortable liar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/BuBYpwSTtyY]Epica: cry for the moon, studio recording - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LoudMcCloud

Rita's Only Fault
Low Down Ramblin' Blues
Down the River


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/evh7TV7ltJ4]Dope - Spin Me Round (American Psycho Mix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/T364SgorUgc]Dope I wish i was the president w/lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGZhUYEV6pg&feature=share&list=PL650214E68E05DE90]Dope - Four More Years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LoudMcCloud

[ame=http://youtu.be/8Rmf1DMCrCE]Chihuahua Eats a Mouse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/jiKn77Moq6M]slipknot - wait and bleed (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Wws7mnMewPw]Slipknot - Psychosocial (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/3nQ4c6FKnVQ]Slipknot - Snuff w: lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LoudMcCloud

[ame=http://youtu.be/C6d_bHXOLIQ]Dave Mustaine (Megadeath) Interview on the New World Order - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6B7HjiLD0E]STEVIE WONDER - Boogie on Reggae Woman (SONG REVIEW - A Greatest Hits Collection) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XI1DD_vJuY]Pantera - Revolution Is My Name (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXY4itJJjb8]David Bowie performs "Fame" on Soul Train (1975) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/VYG3f9vCUiQ]KoRn - Coming Undone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## varelse

Could it be that youre feeling down again
Could it be that youre crawling faster
Can you bring back the dead
You are seeing the visions from the past
You are here to join us soon
And make it forever last

We are so beautiful
We are so cold
One day youll join us
Or you will forever long

Could it be that wanna go before
Could it be that you love the thought
Of not being anymore
If you dare come and watch the sight
Of a crowd immortalised
Marching in the night


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/-edpH0ZwX6Y]Gothminister - Angel - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://youtu.be/g6EgC5vVvOg]Gothminister - Devil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/s4y51SxqpBo]Cradle of Filth - Sleepless.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/6rR2QtKxrmY]Vintage Trouble - Not Alright By Me (Live on the Sunday Night Sessions on BBC London 94.9) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GP3-jHZF2Q]Hank3 Crazed Country Rebel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/oByLofzQ5ac]Evanescence - Cloud Nine (HD, 1080p) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDN44NDkpd4]OSCILLATION/ MODULATION /VISUALIZATION The eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

Rachel Currea - Time Marches On

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOym11I48g8]Rachel Currea - Time Marches On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/NtEAh5xPvHU]Nightwish - Gethsemane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah7sWtnOJvQ]Lordi - Who's Your Daddy - YouTube[/ame]

Lordi - Who's Your Daddy


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuGzJVKtW6g]Black Veil Brides - Fallen Angels - YouTube[/ame]

Black Veil Brides - Fallen Angels


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH40eKX3fw4&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Mushroomhead - Simple Survival - YouTube[/ame]

Mushroomhead - Simple Survival


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/6dW6aNAZGTM]Cradle Of Filth - Nymphetamine (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMlKmELIhgY&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Saliva - Ladies and Gentlemen - YouTube[/ame]

Saliva - Ladies and Gentleman


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wjy4HD1EZxA]MEDITATIONS AND MODULATIONS.. eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/mGxF0eDNWwQ]CRADLE OF FILTH - Manticore (LYRIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]

I &#9829; Dani


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odS94JAy5rc]bloodhound gang discovery channel song (tomtiddy) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

For Jeff...1964 - 2013 RIP 

[ame=http://youtu.be/D1bBGdoRgYU]Slayer - Angel Of Death (Live Intrusion) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/AkFqg5wAuFk]Pantera - Walk (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/tymWpEU8wpM]Pantera - This Love (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/5qVmEK0D_YI]Slipknot @ Sonisphere 'Til We Die Tribute to Paul Gray - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

I'll throw a little more old school in here...This tune always pops into my head when I'm working for some reason 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yiBifBmFP4]Run DMC - It's Like That Original HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL2ZwXj1tXM]Three Days Grace - Never Too Late - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6DoCiyX1p8]Linkin Park - In The End Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBnKO8Q_DMI&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Papa Roach - Burn Music Video (Official) - YouTube[/ame]

Papa Roach - Burn


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGe8qID9gSs&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Lordi "Hard Rock Hallelujah" - YouTube[/ame]

Lordi - Hard Rock Hallelujah


----------



## Jroc

Let me though another old school in here...Led Zeppelin was way ahead of their time, I love this one 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSQv-LoSmEs]Led Zeppelin - Dazed And Confused (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/UrAiGSA1PHg]Foghat - Slow Ride (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ep19aQWtBeI]Sepultura-Territory (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

I love the flow of this tune..*and the Chorus*. It was very popular here in MI and in Canada I'm not sure if anyone else has heard it.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9b8kgxREP4]KO - Capable w/ CORRECT LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/WsAFNBrVI3Q]Morbid Angel - Fall From Grace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FydwthgLeM]METALLICA - NOTHING ELSE MATTERS with LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Jroc said:


> METALLICA - NOTHING ELSE MATTERS with LYRICS - YouTube



One of my all time faves by Metallica..&#9829;


----------



## April

OK...time to slow things down a bit..
I _LOVE_ this cover..

[ame=http://youtu.be/FyNo05t0pJM]Pantera - Planet Caravan (Lyrics in description) - YouTube[/ame]

Pantera - Planet Caravan


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/P0knGBI7_pU]Black Sabbath - Planet Caravan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5owMYfuP2kI]Queensway - Sexual - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJeqUW-T5hE]Kamelot - Rule The World [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]

Kamelot - Rule The World


----------



## Jroc

I think Metallica did great job with the remake of this Seger tune

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMqNFAU0tOw]Metallica - Turn The Page (Song And Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK16w_Esrno]Rob Zombie - Feel So Numb - YouTube[/ame]

Rob Zombie - Feel So Numb


----------



## Jroc

No System of A Down on this thread yet? ...Turn it up!!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-iepu3EtyE&playnext=1&list=PLz--wWz1mQ_doIeAv52WwlFajtDrqFyDf]System Of A Down - Aerials - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iywaBOMvYLI&list=PLz--wWz1mQ_doIeAv52WwlFajtDrqFyDf]System Of A Down - Toxicity - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Loves me some BB King blues...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fk2prKnYnI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fk2prKnYnI[/ame]]


----------



## April

Jroc said:


> I think Metallica did great job with the remake of this Seger tune
> 
> Metallica - Turn The Page (Song And Lyrics) - YouTube



I've heard some botched covers of it...this one isn't bad.


----------



## Jroc

AngelsNDemons said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Metallica did great job with the remake of this Seger tune
> 
> Metallica - Turn The Page (Song And Lyrics) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard some botched covers of it...this one isn't bad.
Click to expand...


I normally don't care for remakes but Metallica kind of updated it, made it more current. I like it


----------



## April

I Love this one..

[ame=http://youtu.be/oVo8g7T39A4]Five Finger Death Punch - Bad Company - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

AngelsNDemons said:


> I Love this one..
> 
> Five Finger Death Punch - Bad Company - YouTube



I forgot about that one. Another good one.. Great song


----------



## eots

*Music /montage mash-up by eots*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbisGa-lT3c&feature=youtu.be]"Beautiful Girl" Montage/Mash up / Singin' in the Rain (1952) - YouTube[/ame]

*I am pleased with myself...getiing better at doing the final mix downs*


----------



## April

eots said:


> *Music /montage mash-up by eots*
> 
> 
> "Beautiful Girl" Montage/Mash up / Singin' in the Rain (1952) - YouTube
> 
> *I am pleased with myself...getiing better at doing the final mix downs*


 
Excellent..


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhJuVyJDvMc&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Armored Saint "Reign Of Fire" (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]

Armored Saint - Reign Of Fire


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpPcaLZJyxs]David Bowie - Saviour Machine - YouTube[/ame]

David Bowie- Saviour Machine


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW8EH1OcbHQ]Simon & Garfunkel - The Big, Bright Green Pleasure Machine.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

Simon & Garfunkel- The Big Bright Green Pleasure Machine


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td56XAHxLpw]The Alan Parsons Project- I Robot - YouTube[/ame]

The Alan Parsons Project- I Robot


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajnXbxNI4uU]? AC/DC - Hells Bells [Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

One for my Jewish brothers "The Beastie Boys" one of first groups to mix rock and rap. These guys are actual musicians and can play

R.I.P Adam &#8216;MCA&#8217; Yauch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c78B8PRiQ2o]Beastie Boys "Sabotage" - MTV Music Video Awards 1994 (RIP MCA) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

I love this song. It is called Snake Charmer by Ottmar Liebert. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEcuUWnUj8c]Ottmar Liebert - Snake charmer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Capstone

Love the apocalyptic stuff...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg]Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Capstone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsV500W4BHU]Powerman 5000 - When Worlds Collide - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Unkotare

I know I've posted this before, but I just like it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc4AkEC_UWU]???? Yoshida Brothers x Monkey Majik - Change - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

Yoshida Brothers Official - YouTube


----------



## Vikrant

The Shadow of Your Smile

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9HxfF7faXk]Sarah Vaughan: Shadow of Your Smile 1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Capstone

Unkotare said:


> Yoshida Brothers Official - YouTube



Those guitars don't appear to have been influenced in any way by Les Paul. 

The music is different. I like it.


----------



## Unkotare

Capstone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshida Brothers Official - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those guitars don't appear to have been influenced in any way by Les Paul.
> 
> The music is different. I like it.
Click to expand...



Not guitars, shamisen. You have to be familiar with how they are usually played (elegantly, almost ceremoniously) to fully appreciate what those brothers are doing there. They have spawned a lot of imitators by now.


----------



## Unkotare

There is some interesting symbolism in that first video I posted too. For example, the song is called 'Change,' and you'll notice a lot of people in the video wearing masks. Well, those are supposed to look like a fox. In Japanese mythology, the fox is a trickster, a shape-shifter, a 'changling' if you will. There's a bunch of other stuff too. Someone put some thought into it.


----------



## April

Jroc said:


> One for my Jewish brothers "The Beastie Boys" one of first groups to mix rock and rap. These guys are actual musicians and can play
> 
> R.I.P Adam &#8216;MCA&#8217; Yauch
> 
> Beastie Boys "Sabotage" - MTV Music Video Awards 1994 (RIP MCA) - YouTube



Oh yeah...I got to see these guys with The Smashing Pumpkins and George Clinton many moons ago..traveled out of state to Deer Creek, Michigan...in a chop top van with my comrades...did lot's of...um..."stuff" those days...'dropped' right before we got there, and had the time of our lives...The Beastie Boys and Clinton put on a great show, the Pumpkins, well...I think Billy was on his rag that night...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ame=http://youtu.be/07Y0cy-nvAg]The Beastie Boys - No Sleep Till Brooklyn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Capstone said:


> Love the apocalyptic stuff...
> 
> Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun - YouTube​



Got to see these guys play with Neil Young in Wisconsin:
[ame=http://youtu.be/sNh-iw7gsuI]Soundgarden - Outshined - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6KXgjLqSTg]Disturbed - Land of Confusion Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

Disturbed - Land Of Confusion


----------



## Jroc

We had front row for Ted Nugent "Scream Dream" album, I was blowed, we sat right next to the friken speaker. It was the loudest concert I'd ever been to, I couldn't hear very well for 3 days  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oikGiEKz-e4]Ted Nugent SCREAM DREAM video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

More Ted the "whack master" his guitar skills are greatly under appreciated

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdE8evHzuQY]Ted Nugent - 1996 WI - Just What The Doctor Ordered - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

Bad Things by Jace Everett

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9osYNb5jmGQ]Bad Things by Jace Everett - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/bTnOHwsgjME]Maroon - The Omega Suite (Higher Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

More from the great Led Zeppelin.... Love this tune

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvmuDH8cgG0]Led Zeppelin- Kashmir Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQQrO4P9zTg]Finger Eleven - Suffocate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

I just love that, and subscribe to aniMusic.

Thank you!


----------



## fyrenza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyCIpKAIFyo]"Pipe Dream" - Animusic.com - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Forget your lust for the rich man's gold
*All that you need is in your soul*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqp1U6RoQaw]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

If you have the patience, it will pay dividends. Some of the most crazy-ass innovative guitar work out there. If Clapton is God, Howe is.... Godder. 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiAdSUViGlU]America by Yes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

Deeper Than You Think - George Benson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amMqzUvHiUE]George Benson - Deeper than you think ( Absolutely Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AD5fX4sveo]Golden Earring - Radar Love (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPK9kr4_imM&feature=related]Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYo5alIaUOk]MISIA - ??????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Another Metallica for my friend

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCLvL0-DY6c]Metallica - No Leaf Clover (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/L457bTZDRss]Godsmack - Sweet Leaf (Black Sabbath Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/n-SoXMh6g0c]The Doors - Rock Is Dead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOnKCcjP8Qs]Megadeth - Sweating Bullets - YouTube[/ame]

Megadeth - Sweating Bullets


----------



## Jroc

Love this one

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTiGlNDnOtE]Breaking Benjamin - So Cold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_ZkUROJ86Y]Hed PE - Renegade - YouTube[/ame]

Hed PE - Renegade


----------



## Vikrant

Dangerous ft. Akon


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGcsIdGOuZY]Skillet - Hero (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9eNQZbjpJk]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around The World [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/b2S5iNb-DTE]Breaking Benjamin Breath Music Video [HQ - 1080p] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Mosh Pit!!!

[ame=http://youtu.be/eILZIvfTtHc]Five Finger Death Punch - Live at Download Festival - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/VxD-meaNaeg]Slipknot Live at KnotFest 18.08. 2012 Full HD Concert - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Let's throw some Korn into this log...

[ame=http://youtu.be/CUOlc_j4rMA]Korn (ft. Skrillex and Kill The Noise) - Narcissistic Cannibal (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/e5gjoTBkmfo]Korn - Let The Guilt Go (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/RijB8wnJCN0]Cypress Hill - Insane In The Brain - YouTube[/ame]

Who got the blunt?


----------



## Jroc

AngelsNDemons said:


> Cypress Hill - Insane In The Brain - YouTube
> 
> *Who got the blunt*?



It got caught in a fire..... I haven't heard that tune in a while


----------



## April

Jroc said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cypress Hill - Insane In The Brain - YouTube
> 
> *Who got the blunt*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got caught in a fire..... I haven't heard that tune in a while
Click to expand...


Bogart!


----------



## April

Saw these guys play at an underground club in Chicago during Hempfest '92...maynard has some serious bodily distortion skillz...

[ame=http://youtu.be/6DHNbnNYq30]TOOL - The Patient (1080p)HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/VYG3f9vCUiQ]KoRn - Coming Undone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glb2U6y-GdU]Kid Rock - Cowboy (Enhanced Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Haven't heard Kid Rock in a while...

[ame=http://youtu.be/zNgmnNrj6Jg]Lynyrd Skynyrd & Kid Rock - Sweet Home Alabama (Acoustic Live).flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/uwIGZLjugKA]Kid Rock - All Summer Long [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gjx-ZQuQ_Y]Uncle Kracker - Follow Me [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn_PF4L470w]? John Lee Hooker - Blues Brothers - Boom Boom Boom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec0XKhAHR5I]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Fortunate Son - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgukXPbGS1I]James Brown - Get up offa that thing- Live (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=1N5jY00z_Sk&feature=endscreen]James Brown Get On The Good Foot, Soul Power,Make It Funky Soul Train 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/NUubu3a5ZTY]Marilyn Manson - Mutilation is the Most Sincere Form of Flattery - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ye0H91hxUMw]Puscifer Rev 22:20 Underworld - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/BvsMPOfblfg]Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT88jBAoVIM]Leann Rimes - Amazing Grace - YouTube[/ame]

Immie


----------



## April

Immanuel said:


> Leann Rimes - Amazing Grace - YouTube
> 
> Immie



I think Leann did a superb job with this...the acoustics in the church made this what it is.
My favorite AG rendition.


----------



## Immanuel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bi_kRv0dOk]teddy bear by red sovine - YouTube[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Jroc

Immanuel said:


> Leann Rimes - Amazing Grace - YouTube
> 
> Immie



Man what a voice


----------



## Jroc

This thread needs some good old Detroit "Motown" This was one of my favorite tunes when I was a little boy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rP3Hi1f7Og]Can't Get Next To You - The Temptations - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Marvin Gaye

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD78i6eoGkM]What's Going On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Early Motown....Out of high school , I worked for the city of Detroit briefly, the older I guy worked with listened to Jackie Robinson constantly. He got me hooked on it

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g17y5bBpGmQ]"To Be Loved" Jackie Wilson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

20 Dollars In My Pocket

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes]MACKLEMORE & RYAN LEWIS - THRIFT SHOP FEAT. WANZ (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLKOZi7Lw94]??? Ken Hirai - ???? Hitomi wo tojite - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eooxJuwPrGs]Ken Hirai - Hitori Ja Nai (Free English Translation) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0]Living Colour - Cult Of Personality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

This song still makes me sad even almost 20 years after when it should have...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D5PtyrewSs]Counting Crows - A Long December - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUtnwcv-quE&NR=1&feature=endscreen]Fly - Sugar Ray - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3P3No5P4sFs]the fabulous thunderbirds - wrap it up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoPlkmYaEQs]Incubus - Warning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Good one 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVWPFq_VAMg]Incubus-Nice to know you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Love this one too

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqxDUMcVjws]Puddle Of Mudd - Blurry lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCUpvTMis-Y]My Chemical Romance - "The Ghost Of You" [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/1SiylvmFI_8]Sarah McLachlan - In the arms of an angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80TyCwNW-dM]Take Out the Dog and Bark the Cat - small.mov - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRS5ka1URb0]Lost State of Franklin -- Stars - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

A song about how Fat Anna boards my boat...







It was hard work to build my boat. A good boat, nice and fast, nearly unsinkable. Too nice. Guest Anna refused to leave the boat and eats all the provisions, relegating me out of the rudder. Now, where she is running out of burgers, she´s considering to make me acquire new burgers for her lazy being but the water is too wet, I won´t...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Nr5__zKw8o]Dicke Anna Version Full - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## BlueGin

Westlife ~ Clementine


[ame=http://youtu.be/BOKygxwgX28]Westlife - Clementine (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiaZDQjsbuw]Soundgarden - Fell on Black Days - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1krvOc7t1I"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1krvOc7t1I[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

Mr Saxobeat


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV5Utdua95I&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]W.A.S.P. - Blind In Texas [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]

W.A.S.P. - Blind In Texas


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qF_qbaWt3Q]Waiting for the End (Official HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya7IYYkWZQU]Static-X - Dirthouse - YouTube[/ame]

Static X - Dirt House


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX3ZSlKdsrM]My Sacrifice - Creed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erFoLBcNyKI]Creed-Higher with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

I always liked this one

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QU1nvuxaMA]Audioslave - Like A Stone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/DWSlOCEzRGo]Disturbed - Prayer [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/1K9jBL2syJ8]Disturbed - Asylum [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/V6Dfo4zDduI]Metallica - Welcome Home (Sanitarium) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/AvJKVKglIRs]Nine Inch Nails - Hurt (Live: Beside You In Time) (Explicit) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/tR0130gEM8U]Mudvayne - Scream With Me [With Lyrics] [Full HD 1080p] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

AngelsNDemons said:


> Mudvayne - Scream With Me [With Lyrics] [Full HD 1080p] - YouTube



Great song


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/hPC2Fp7IT7o]Seether - Broken ft. Amy Lee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

This is a beautiful song...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkPQYeXPwEQ]Silent Lucidity QueensRyche HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/7-gqUusgEOk]Seether - The Gift /W Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUHFfR8hWcA]Metallica - The Unforgiven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/6OLUNB993Dw]Godsmack - Serenity - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

Nice beat,

a bit too darkly down to me

mesmerizing, for sure


----------



## fyrenza

Let's ride the razor's edge, eh?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h966cxQyjvc]World's Windiest Airport - YouTube[/ame]

i know;  y'all don't listen to foreign language music.  pity.


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/fGYEXYPy3Mw]Rammstein Engel (Official Video) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/kobx8cZFn00]Rammstein- Du Hast - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

AngelsNDemons said:


> Rammstein- Du Hast - YouTube



Now that's getting way out there, not bad though. I've heard this one before on our alternative rock station here not bad.


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/WWfru9u2j-c]Seether - Breakdown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

AngelsNDemons said:


> Rammstein- Du Hast - YouTube



YES, ma'am!


----------



## fyrenza

On a lighter note, might I offer :

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fllDB3FK7pI]Cirque du Soleil - Alegria - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

BUTTT ... it IS almost CATurday ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0H1zSRpQeQ]The Coasters - Down in Mexico - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHIR33pOUv0]MISIA - Everything - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0viXs0mFgg]Rammstein - Spring - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZFCeaewCSU]Rammstein - Wo bist du? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPcgIsPZcBE]Rammstein - Stirb nicht vor mir [HQ] [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx2u5uUu3DE]Bon Jovi - It's My Life - YouTube[/ame]

Cannot wait to see these guys come December!


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt-hBznuyfE]Rammstein - Dalai Lama HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JuN49VWB44]Bon Jovi Keep The Faith 1225189319 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYa72pv3ehY]Babylon revisited - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

fyrenza said:


> On a lighter note, might I offer :
> 
> Cirque du Soleil - Alegria - YouTube



Beautiful!


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/v_n4Tv-mpCg]Eisbrecher - Ohne Dich - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/U57enRP-mfw]Eisbrecher - Herz steht still HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/cahxy0JN_BY]Rock Me Amadeus - Megaherz - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/kJmCKY1SR-E]8 year old The Mini Band guitarist Zoe Thomson working on Stratosphere by Stratovarius. - YouTube[/ame]

Kick Ass!!!


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOllF3TgAsM]Bush - Glycerine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS3GiUAvjJ8]Bush - Comedown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVO8sUrs-Pw]Green Day-Wake Me Up When September Ends lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3fOSEB1wCo]Lost State of Franklin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## eots

Jroc said:


> Green Day-Wake Me Up When September Ends lyrics - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19YOhXGDgWw]Green Day Going to Pasalacqua (Basement) - YouTube[/ame]

I was at this gig ..it was an awesome underground club..played there a few times... saw nirvana there .. everyone played there at one time..3 bucks and head a large pizza ..was the standard pay...it was a good as life ever gets...


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/bDQlSUjqsuo]311 - Beautiful Disaster - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/h0i62GnQoo0]Sublime - Smoke Two Joints - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/MAt9QTmVc7Q]Orgy - Blue Monday (Original Music Video)::: - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/FIeZo9RD53Q]Orgy - ''Stitches'' (OFFICIAL Video) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/IIYOzL3cp5k]Iris - goo goo dolls [lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/LXEKuttVRIo]Slipknot - Snuff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pzGKW4ZQ2Y]Lordi - It Snows In Hell - YouTube[/ame]

Lordi - It Snows In Hell


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BITiY8M_oDo]Flying Burrito Brothers - Christine's Tune - YouTube[/ame]

The Flying Burrito Brothers- Christine's Tune(aka Devil in Disguise)


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V4NoboSq6w]Gram Parsons - Streets of Baltimore - YouTube[/ame]

Gram Parsons- Streets of Baltimore


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o64m6K-ufoM]The Byrds - Hickory Wind (1968) (2003 Deluxe 2CD Remaster) [720p HD] - YouTube[/ame]

The Byrds- Hickory Wind


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_CyK3zPigw]Shinedown - I'll Follow You (NEW SONG 2012!!!) - Lyric Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9v_E3iLlRU]If You Only Knew by Shinedown (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3UEMAZMSBk]Somewhere Out There - Our Lady Peace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB66eXb-Esg]LIFE BY OUR LADY PEACE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGFIFMxpVhc]Hank Williams Sr. - Half As Much - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/xPU8OAjjS4k]3 Doors Down - Kryptonite - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_wn7quCs3E]Die Ärzte - Elektrobier - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyfL_r4bQtE]Die Ärzte - McDonalds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Bleipriester said:


> Die Ärzte - McDonalds - YouTube


----------



## April

Guitar Hero anyone??? 

[ame=http://youtu.be/5i7qZxICwgQ]Dragonforce - Fury of the Storm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

For Ray..RIP

[ame=http://youtu.be/6O6x_m4zvFs]The Doors - Light My Fire (Live In Europe 1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Let&#8217;s liven this place up with some Aerosmith still rocking it out after all these years

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeKNER3YVFc]Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion (Live 2012) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/CBTOGVb_cQg]Aerosmith - Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Y_KXf2pb4Lk]Rolling Stones - Paint it Black 2006 Live Video HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/g4-ban3zyyg]The Rolling Stones - Angie - Live (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

AngelsNDemons said:


> The Rolling Stones - Angie - Live (HD) - YouTube



That's my favorite Stones song


----------



## jan

The Who - Behind Blue Eyes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfuWXRZe9yA]The Who - Behind Blue Eyes (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGHsxMqpL0c]Anthrax - Madhouse - YouTube[/ame]

Anthrax - Madhouse


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK8QZrJTpoY]Alice Cooper -"Along Came A Spider" The Movie - YouTube[/ame]

Alice Cooper - "Along Came A Spider" The Movie


----------



## Starlight

This fits in the "Anything Goes" category...hopefully 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VqTwnAuHws&feature=player_embedded]One Direction - What Makes You Beautiful (5 Piano Guys, 1 piano) - ThePianoGuys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

How about a little southern Bluegrass...For those of you who don't know "Bluegrass" is kind of a mix of traditional Irish music and southern blues.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwsJIB6aBhI]Greensky Bluegrass "Demons" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpAelSjOex4&feature=youtu.be]Angels & Demons - YouTube[/ame]


kia Caleb Lawrence/fallen angel.... the story made me a little sad ...eots


----------



## April

eots said:


> Angels & Demons - YouTube
> 
> 
> kia Caleb Lawrence/fallen angel.... the story made me a little sad ...eots



I read about it too...it is sad. I hope it is discovered that he is telling the truth about why he did it...even so...who knows what anyone else would do if they thought the same.  
Love the vid title and the vid..&#9829;


----------



## Jroc

I wasn't sure if there was any "Foo Fighters" on this thread...If not there is now

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhzmNRtIp8k]Foo Fighters - Times Like These - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Lets throw some Jimi in here...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjMuKP1GpLY][Best Quality][HD]Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze Live at Stockholm,Sweden (May 24,1967) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Sweet Dreams/Hell Outro (Live) 

[ame=http://youtu.be/I18vo-J--k0]Marilyn Manson- The Last Tour on Eart (Sweet Dreams) + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/nv3M5OvCJuQ]Nine Inch Nails - Closer HD HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLDMB3zk3nQ]In Extremo - Mein Liebster Feind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZGnYr-2CtY]Böhse Onkelz - Coz I luv You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Tp_aCbCpVk]The Dogma - She Falls on The Grave - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7IzNHtN6sU]Fuck The Facts - H-Blockx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPr9PDh8Ew4]Die Ärzte - Lasse redn - Jazz ist anders - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml3-1GxT78E]Cascada Kids In America - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM9KPb9F1XE]Absurd - Hab mein Pestkarren vollgeladen (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hcpz6q-M93Y]Metallica - All Nightmare Long - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHFn0Mstfcs"]Motörhead - Living In The Past - YouTube[/ame]

Don't you speak of lies to me,
After all the deeds are done,
After all the smoking guns,
Don't speak to me of leis.
Don't you try to scold me now,
Don't you try to hold me now,
Don't start acting cold right now,
Don't you even try.
Nothing is the same for us,
All the times are changed for us,
All things fault and blame for us,
Good times laid aside.

So now we are the lost,
And now we are the last,
Living in a nightmare,
Broken dreams, love turned mean,
Living in the past.

Don't you speak to me no more,
After what you said before,
After all the things you swore,
Don't speak to me no more.
Don't you know the way we are,
Black enough to hide the stars,
Made us take our rage too far,
Don't you know at all.
Nothing is what we have now,
Nothing is what we're allowed,
Nothing but an echo now,
Nothing like before.

So now we are the lost,
And now we are the last,
Living in a nightmare,
Broken dreams & love turned mean,
Living in the past,
Living in the past.

I will never take the blame,
Don't twist the truth, don't be a whore,
Tell the truth & shame the devil,
Don't you lie no more.
I will never understand,
How we came to this sad place,
Just to look at your sad face,
Castles made of sand.
Here we are, so we do,
What we had is now untrue,
What there was is lost and shamed,
Here we are again.

So now we are the lost,
And now we are the last,
Living in a nightmare,
Broken dreams & love turned mean,
Living in the past.

So now we are the lost,
And now we are the last,
Living in a nightmare,
Broken dreams & love turned mean,
Living in the past,
Living in the past.


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_jQRRucXd4]Motörhead - Christine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZtInvTF-fA]Leo Kottke - You Tell Me Why. wmv - YouTube[/ame]

Leo Kottke- You Tell Me Why


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-ex8x4dxUk]Neil Young / Buffalo Springfield I Am A Child - YouTube[/ame]

Neil Young/Buffalo Springfield- I Am A Child


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d4cDMiUarA]Neil Young - Old King (Studio version) - YouTube[/ame]

Neil Young- Old King


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Vrux6mSsFi4]Neil Young - Harvest Moon (Studio Version) - HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/u925g6CgKuw]Neil Young - Heart of Gold/Lyrics (Full HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Bleipriester said:


> Cascada Kids In America - YouTube



[ame=http://youtu.be/CheymxgfHUw]Rammstein - Amerika (english Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Y1st6O1tqII]Ramstein - Keine Lust - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/uStjDqjwCkE]Nine Inch Nails - Starfuckers Inc (Ft Marilyn Manson) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/guTq00EKvXY]Starfuckers, Inc. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Lyrics in discription

[ame=http://youtu.be/GxrvEBa7lSQ]Rob Zombie-Demon Speeding - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUEAjS3urfA]sublime what i got with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2yStD2GWhU]Blink 182 - I Miss you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWdtN7pCZug]Pop Evil - Trenches - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTzJ6J_KYV4]Sodom (Wacken 2007) [04]. City Of God - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5hWWe-ts2s]Meat Loaf - Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/_ypkLenWkOI]Jimi Hendrix Red House Live Stockholm 1969 THE BEST VERSION! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/3IVC3-lvtgE]Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love (medley) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Nc2n3cYWqoQ]led zeppelin - I Can't Quit You Baby - BBC Sessions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/vdAJHuazlQI]Apocalyptica - Pray! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/aHjpOzsQ9YI]Crystallize - Lindsey Stirling (Dubstep Violin Original Song) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/HwvMaczzhNo]Clint Mansell, Kronos Quartet, Mogwai - Death Is The Road To Awe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

^ Wow! That violin is mesmerizing. I loved it. Also, I love the picture in your signature. Very nice. 

---


----------



## April

Vikrant said:


> ^ Wow! That violin is mesmerizing. I loved it. Also, I love the picture in your signature. Very nice.
> 
> ---
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-a8kLtJSJ4



Thank you....


_Wait for it........._ ​
[ame=http://youtu.be/PeXjBWN8LO8]David Lee Roth - Just A Gigolo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Vanilla Fudge...You just keep me hanging on

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQr-U410JOw]Vanilla Fudge: You Keep me hangin on - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

jan said:


> Vanilla Fudge...You just keep me hanging on
> 
> Vanilla Fudge: You Keep me hangin on - YouTube



Great song I haven't heard that one in a long time


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/tgrJFWugLLs]Godsmack-Moon Baby - YouTube[/ame]

Let's take a blast to the moon, baby.
(I'll sit around wishing you well).
How I'm craving you, yeah.

Every time I'm near you
(I always wanna swallow you down).
I'll be right here if you need me.

"In my life, I'll need you here.
Don't ask why I'll never disappear.
Why is it every day
That I feel the pain?
Oh yeah..."

Let's take a trip to the stars far away.
Where were you when I was down?
Staring into the dead (dead).

My pain is caused by my pleasure
(and my soulmate lives in your body).
I can't get you out of my head,
It never goes away!

"In my life, I'll need you here.
Don't ask why I'll never disappear.
In your eyes, you can bid me farewell.
Don't ever try to understand the situation!
Why is it every day
That I feel the pain?
(it always comes when I least expect it,
when I'm looking for love
always seem to be regretting it.)
Why is it every day
That I feel the pain?
Oh yeah..."

(No, Please God)

(Don't be sad that i feel this way 
I'd rather just keep makin' the same fuckin'
Mistakes over and over and over again
Please, can't this fucking mistake be over?)


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXcdYBh3hgg]Evanescence - Wake me up Inside [Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sZnQZHnVk4"]Life is a Lemon & I Want My Money Back[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Depeche Mode - Policy of Truth


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/1gQEvupSrRY]The Raveonettes - Attack Of The Ghost Riders - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Guns & Roses - November Rain

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE]Guns N' Roses - November Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/omH71HaYeDI]The Distillers City of Angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flzimbVxOHI]FEAR FACTORY - POWERSHIFTER | Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

Fear Factory - Powershifter


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/c7RUeMCZL3Q]Against Me! - "I Was A Teenage Anarchist" HD [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Evo_Ld9V9-w]A Father & Bride Shocked Their Guests With THIS Awesome Surprise! - Inspirational Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMg17L8xTWQ]Whatever Tomorrow Brings, I'll be there. ? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uH7yGYlQN4A]Way Down Hadestown, California Sings Hadestown by Anais Mitchell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xG3yGdQYwqg]Homecoming Queen's got a gun (Unedited!!!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/MGcE1PEuLwA]Unheilig- This Corrosion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Kw_Lf-JhdSU]Rock You Like A Hurricane Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/FZQOrBR9fEA]Foolin Def Leppard Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/IwijZPVD7H0]Def Leppard - Hysteria (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bob Seger - Turn the Page

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI]Bob Seger - Turn the Page - YouTube[/ame]

Metallica - Turn the Page

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvZPvPbhTgA]Metallica - Turn The Page (Live in Mexico) (Full HD 1080p) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/H8PC1_3fjvs]AC/DC - Back In Black with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbqjBpNT1sc]Bad Company - Ready For Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/HAAvYTXOmuk]Tesla - What You Give (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Uncle Fester rocks this beatles ditty, yo!


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/UoPplpBPQxQ]Daft Punk - Technologic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Dx7qI6hry0]"Our Lady of the Undeground" - Anaïs Mitchell - One-Take - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjT1penXEWA]Kristine Jackson sings Candy Store live performance Crooked River Groove - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQzxVa_2JBs]Tracy Marie - Breakfast in Bed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/c3CyNxojcug]Great White - Save All Your Love (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Q1Pmt912Zic]nine inch nails metal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/cq9IKsH9BXg]Robot Monster (1953) trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/GBRkSeYMZRo]Snow Patrol- Shut your Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/s6Nc4qEI3k4]Amsterdam - Imagine Dragons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-02VrChRqpc]Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Marmalade - Reflections

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE9TNG8IQNI]The Marmalade - Reflections of My Life - Vietnam Vets - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/DWaB4PXCwFU]Breaking Benjamin - The Diary of Jane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/D-2NQnxDDJE]Mr Crowley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/WiEJOzAVAXc]Ozzy Osbourne Diary of a Madman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/hlEWL3neOGo]'SWEET LEAF' - Black Sabbath HQ AUDIO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/TLlMyvtJOok]'CHILDREN OF THE GRAVE'' Black Sabbath HQ Sound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Crosby, Stills & Nash - Lady of the Island

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4W1d4lhpb4]c.s.n. Lady of the Island.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Crosby, Stills & Nash - Helplessly Hoping

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGfbl7K2ucU]Helplessly Hoping - Crosby, Stills & Nash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIi-BjPUT1A&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Metal Church-Start The Fire - YouTube[/ame]

Metal Church - Start The Fire


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM__lPTWThU]Judas Priest - Painkiller - YouTube[/ame]

Judas Priest - Painkiller


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Pq_lphRGwaM]Grim Reaper - Rock You To Hell (live 1987) Minnesota - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

RIP Ronnie....

[ame=http://youtu.be/bkysjcs5vFU]dio - holy diver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/EOA3CgyMPuA]DIO - Heaven & Hell (Evil Or Divine DVD) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/gzHruSbyEIQ]Classic Cuban Song - Rumba Makossa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

I think Devil Girl From Mars would be a great name for a rockabilly/punk band.[ame=http://youtu.be/RqEdvxawEHo]Devil Girl from Mars - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/eMXKt99W61A]Asian Dub Foundation - Fortress Europe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

This song makes me want to marry my cousin. I mean that in a good way!


----------



## JohnL.Burke

I think this will be our national anthem in the year 2050. In 2050 we will have replaced Detroit with a small corduroy jacket and we will have colonized Canada with an army of genetically engineered super gerbils. I'm just guessing of course.   [ame=http://youtu.be/xKAvv-UnWhk]The Knife - We Share Our Mothers Health - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Guess Who - Clap for the Wolfman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIr4To3EzK8]The Guess Who - "Clap For The Wolfman" (1974) Tribute "Wolfman Jack" (1938-1995) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Turn it up...

[ame=http://youtu.be/xSdu9Zw6R54]Turn Up The Radio- Autograph - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

love the harmonies In this tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhvtRykqpQk]Muse- Madness [[LYRICS]] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SSUQxGjZZ4]Godsmack - Voodoo - YouTube[/ame]

Godsmack - Voodoo


----------



## Ropey

JohnL.Burke said:


> I think this will be our national anthem in the year 2050. In 2050 we will have replaced Detroit with a small corduroy jacket and we will have* colonized Canada with an army of genetically engineered super gerbils*. I'm just guessing of course.   The Knife - We Share Our Mothers Health - YouTube



We'll just give them beaver fever and send them back. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl4GWOkvDeM]American Woman - The Guess Who (Whole Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/5vyu7jAnwZs]Sleep Walk. - Jeff Beck - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gw5pyjBYmQ]Danzig - mother - YouTube[/ame]

Danzig - Mother

Hey April, when I was in HS I had a friend that claimed that the lead singer of Danzig was actually Elvis.  I told him that's bullshit the two don't look nothing alike.  He claimed Elvis faked his death, layed low for awhile, had some facial reconstruction, and emerged as the lead singer of Danzig.  

Ridiculous right?


----------



## April

Wildcard said:


> Godsmack - Voodoo - YouTube
> 
> Godsmack - Voodoo







Loooooove  Godsmack!


----------



## April

Wildcard said:


> Danzig - mother - YouTube
> 
> Danzig - Mother
> 
> Hey April, when I was in HS I had a friend that claimed that the lead singer of Danzig was actually Elvis.  I told him that's bullshit the two don't look nothing alike.  He claimed Elvis faked his death, layed low for awhile, had some facial reconstruction, and emerged as the lead singer of Danzig.
> 
> Ridiculous right?








 Was he high when he told you this?


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/2myWxYAzUw8]Danzig - Her Black Wings (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/opU1urLhw50]Godsmack - Awake - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/HylVC4ZeOLQ]Apoptygma Berzerk - Incompatible.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/9wyyVh3uc5Y]Buck 65 - Wicked and Weird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/kXyK2zq6AgI](HD) Firestarter - Prodigy (MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[MENTION=43614]JohnL.Burke[/MENTION] I can't rep you again yet...luvin' the tunes you bring here..


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Thanks. Let me drop a knowledge bomb on you. My tastes are pretty eclectic so get ready for a banjo video marathon soon. when they beat me up on the political threads I like to come here and check out the different music and let my bruises heal.


----------



## April

JohnL.Burke said:


> Thanks. Let me drop a knowledge bomb on you. My tastes are pretty eclectic so get ready for a banjo video marathon soon. when they beat me up on the political threads I like to come here and check out the different music and let my bruises heal.


Music is def good therapy...bring on da banjo! 

[ame=http://youtu.be/Uzae_SqbmDE]Deliverance - Banjo Duel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## JohnL.Burke

AngelsNDemons said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Let me drop a knowledge bomb on you. My tastes are pretty eclectic so get ready for a banjo video marathon soon. when they beat me up on the political threads I like to come here and check out the different music and let my bruises heal.
> 
> 
> 
> Music is def good therapy...bring on da banjo!
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/Uzae_SqbmDE]Deliverance - Banjo Duel - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Now I'm homesick!


----------



## jan

> Now I'm homesick!


Now that's interesting!!!  I would think most guys would be struck with the fear of God hearing the tune "Deliverance".  

But hey...to each there own!!!  Different strokes and all that.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

jan said:


> Now I'm homesick!
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's interesting!!!  I would think most guys would be struck with the fear of God hearing the tune "Deliverance".
> 
> But hey...to each there own!!!  Different strokes and all that.
Click to expand...



 My family was so backwoods  that even our cat was inbred!      Inbred Cat


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/KLDtNsIKOhs]Jerry Reed "Amos Moses" - YouTube[/ame]

 Trailer park swamp music! I feel like skinning something!


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5y090XtNuI&feature=youtu.be]First Contact..eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/cwswsRteRb0]Dan Black - Symphonies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/d7lYeaf5XK4]Planet Funk - Who Said - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/vWWg5shNWR4]Monty Python - 'Undertaker's Sketch' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

AngelsNDemons said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Let me drop a knowledge bomb on you. My tastes are pretty eclectic so get ready for a banjo video marathon soon. when they beat me up on the political threads I like to come here and check out the different music and let my bruises heal.
> 
> 
> 
> Music is def good therapy...bring on da banjo!
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/Uzae_SqbmDE]Deliverance - Banjo Duel - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Banjo!...Kids like this are everywhere down south it freaks me out sometime how good they are

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8OEHWppI-M&list=PLCCCD88928854C196]Sleepy Man Banjo Boys live at the AFBA Shin-Dig - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/SafrtDGhDoY]Godsmack Speak/with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5w0aEe-Ub0]William Elliot Whitmore- Hell or High Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Yes - Roundabout

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Tdu4uKSZ3M]Yes - Roundabout - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Foghat - Slow Ride

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0]Slow Ride- Foghat (Full Version) - YouTube[/ame]

Doobie Brothers - Black Water

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0]Doobie Brothers - Black Water (High Quality Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Could there ever be a better name than, "Freddy Mercury"?  
I think not.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ]Queen - 'Bohemian Rhapsody' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

IrishTexanChick said:


> Could there ever be a better name than, "Freddy Mercury"?
> I think not.
> 
> Queen - 'Bohemian Rhapsody' - YouTube



Oh the hell yeah!

[ame=http://youtu.be/HHp5rkdqKnk]Queen - Seven Seas Of Rhye (Live at Wembley 11.07.1986) - YouTube[/ame] 

set to 480p


----------



## Ropey

Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God live at Wacken 2012.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4sWhOJzB1E]Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God live at Wacken 2012[/ame] 

I was looking through some Quebec Death Metal and found this instead.

Back to the egg.


----------



## April

Ropey said:


> Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God live at Wacken 2012.
> 
> Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God live at Wacken 2012
> 
> I was looking through some Quebec Death Metal and found this instead.
> 
> Back to the egg.



Bad Ass!


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkRkGCm4atE]The Ballad Of Jed Clampett - Lester Flatt ,Earl Scruggs[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ktDKqFhsSYk]poison groove coverage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/3zn9zvu3WzM]Groove Coverage - Because I Love You (Official HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb6EnX1QkqI]All My Love - Led Zeppelin Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Acmb6tk0Yj4]Black Crowes - Hard To Handle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/jlZ_ILr3PEE]IAMX - Nightlife - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/GciKkJaCGXo]IAMX - Ghosts of Utopia (Official music video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/sr7HDfUNT9I]IAMX - The Unified Field - Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

Just in the mood for some California themed music.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/bdLyoCgDKFs]My Life with the Thrill Kill Kult "Sex On Wheels" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Gracie said:


> Just in the mood for some California themed music.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l71pbhqnvNM




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neiQmUI_nK8]Jan and Dean - Surfin´Hearse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjQ9tuuTJQ]Foo Fighters - The Pretender - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/zuQGx1H1Qh8]Five Finger Death Punch - The Pride - YouTube[/ame]

Fuck Yeah!


----------



## April

Do not remember if I posted this before, don't feel like going through my posts to see......

[ame=http://youtu.be/7G8QItjTSDA]Five Finger Death Punch - Remember Everything - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

i think i may just have bad taste in music.....i cant help but sing this song....and i was a big uncle kracker fan till his lost his shit in raleigh....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gjx-ZQuQ_Y]Uncle Kracker - Follow Me [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]

a word to yankee boys, i dont know how yall do it up there...but down here..you reach up a womens skirt and grab her something something and she bitch slaps your ass.....take the bitch slapping....do not slap her back

Uncle Kracker arrested on sex charge - USATODAY.com


----------



## strollingbones

if he had not slapped her...she would have had a great story to tell and he would have simply been red faced     

i just wonder what goes thru drunks heads at times


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/oBMT3OMEPwk]Five Finger Death Punch Far From Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Looove the funky beat in this one! 

[ame=http://youtu.be/6EefPcht54c]I Don't Like The Drugs (But The Drugs Like Me) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Uriah Heep - Lady in Black

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttlp1wgM7go]Uriah Heep-Lady in black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Ropey said:


> Uriah Heep - Lady in Black
> 
> Uriah Heep-Lady in black - YouTube



So deep...thank you for posting. &#9829;


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Thought I'd start off slow tonight.....(((grin)))
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd9ohpDDCRU]Metallica - No Leaf Clover [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Simmer down.....
Simmer down now......
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2q9_ZEtuTR8]Stereophonics - Maybe Tomorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Yum
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmzaITUHYMg]Audioslave - Show Me How to Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/0FhNP1EiBK0]Disturbed-Liberate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

System of a Down - Toxicity 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iywaBOMvYLI]System Of A Down - Toxicity - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/O-fyNgHdmLI]Creed - My Sacrifice (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Sz4ipOHyMd8]Lyrics | 45 | Shinedown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/nzyNWyZhUS0]07. The Outsider - A Perfect Circle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/WuVBpNR8Uyk]Chevelle - Fizgig (lyric video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u91IeitvQIU]3RDEYEGIRL - Fixurlifeup ft. Prince [/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Skid Row - I Remember You

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFECH3ekLoo]Skid Row - I Remember You [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man

[ame=http://youtu.be/is4kQuVK2Wk]Lynyrd Skynyrd -- Simple Man [[ Official Live Video ]] HD - YouTube[/ame]

Set to 480p+


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Ropey

Genesis - I Can't Dance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiJBjv911VM]Genesis - I Can't Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Kid Rock (Feat. Eminem) - Fuck Off

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkLclgtGDB4]Kid Rock (Feat. Eminem) - Fuck Off[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> 3RDEYEGIRL - Fixurlifeup ft. Prince



ok I am a prince fan but he's tight with his music not much on Youtube

Lenny and prince

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8cHE6Q93FY]Lenny Kravitz Featuring Prince - American woman - HD 720p - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Great song...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b1k4N2ci6E]When Doves Cry - The Artist Formally Known As - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/LuW53xh-gj8]DALER MEHNDI - TUNAK TUNAK TUN official full song video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/xyqruTi_0eU]Lifehouse - I'm Falling Even More In Love With You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/rYaM1AzjD7s]Linkin Park - Crawling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

another example of a man who nearly destroyed his career:

love his music

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlAa0IGCXCw]Joe Diffie - Third Rock From The Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjkLf_X88WM]It's Hard To Kiss The Lips At Night That Chew Your Ass Ou... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxtd5Hj0yxo]She Only Bitches When She Breathes (Funny Country Song) - YouTube[/ame]


stop me if i start posting david allen coe....just stop me lol


----------



## strollingbones

my son got me into icp.....my son is shocked..i still listen...as he says...he grew out of it


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKlpMxBX-jk]Insane Clown Posse - Juggalo Island - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

strollingbones said:


> It's Hard To Kiss The Lips At Night That Chew Your Ass Ou... - YouTube



 Love this...I cracked up when I first heard it.


----------



## April

It's about the Boogie Woogie Man...........

[ame=http://youtu.be/bkOf1E7ozYY]Boogie Woogie Wu-ICP - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/lj9FVlEtknU]Cypress Hill - Dr. Greenthumb - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Uriah Heep - Circus (Feat.Ian Anderson of Jethro Tull) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g4PyBb4YHM]Uriah Heep - Circus (Feat.Ian Anderson - Acoustic Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Nazareth - Hair of the Dog

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEG0-3xlAkg]Nazareth Hair of the Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Metallica - Whiskey in the Jar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0doPgW6itk]Metallica - Whiskey in the Jar with Lyrics (HQ sound, HD video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/VjTnYSlXQMM]Collective Soul - Heavy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Ropey said:


> Metallica - Whiskey in the Jar
> 
> Metallica - Whiskey in the Jar with Lyrics (HQ sound, HD video) - YouTube



With this music.....we're living on the same block!!!!
Damn.....


----------



## IrishTexanChick

From the best time of my life....in Orlando
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fD9j0VfX7QU]Dixie Dregs - Cruise Control - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Fuck....way back way back!!!
Ummmmmm......
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjESEQGIlbY]New Riders Of The Purple Sage 4-28-71 Fillmore East - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyPYM5uUViI]Panama Red - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

^^ Oh Yeah!!!

 

Been there, doing that...


...third time is the charm.


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLDHay2Ypww]Nazareth - This Flight Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Ropey said:


> ^^ Oh Yeah!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Been there, doing that...
> 
> 
> ...third time is the charm.



TY Ropey, TY....
We're dancin' fools!!!

I can't begin to thank to enough for welcoming me here!!!
I LOVE this site!!!


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/mJKb1BoQ6Ts]The Tractors - Baby Likes To Rock It - YouTube[/ame]

The Tractors~ Baby Likes To Rock It.


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZWpV8ZWaxrk]Billy Currington - Hey Girl (with lyrics and links) - YouTube[/ame]

Billy Currington ~ Hey Girl


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/S_2XF1y5KlM]Lisa Mitchell - Oh! Hark! (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Smokin....
Put yo dancin' shoes on friends....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmH4YlNdWAg]Tina Turner Proud Mary Live 2009 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/M_29vH2fCH0]E-Nomine Vater Unser (English Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/fziTZ3m-khE]And One - Panzermensch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/g4CT6EJcJ0Y]Seether - Driven Under - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/sDIFD6for4A]Train - Meet Virginia - YouTube[/ame]

Train~ Meet Virginia


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones

<<<---- has tickets for lyle lovette in july....


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/qg6r-IeH7ss]Matchbox Twenty - Overjoyed [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]

Matchbox Twenty~ Overjoyed


----------



## April

It's just not the same unless you were there!.......

[ame=http://youtu.be/H33vSYapNNs]AC/DC - For Those About To Rock ORIGINAL VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

AC/DC - The Jack

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HGf7r2F5OU]AC/DC The Jack[/ame]

^ Real​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybpL3HQTaGQ]AC/DC The Jack[/ame]

^PC​


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVW8AQQOFYE]Incubus - I Wish You Were Here - With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

OK...I have to do a bit of a Metallica marathon here...no need to stop posting what you all feel like...unless you like Metallica..

[ame=http://youtu.be/NcbAibPA2yY]Metallica - Nothing Else Matters (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/cwPg8gJq_Kw]Metallica - Wherever I May Roam (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/iBMFTlsEln8]Britain's Got Talent - Signature - Michael Jackson - YouTube[/ame]

 This is what world peace looks like to me.


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WElvEZj0Ltw]Metallica- Welcome home (Sanitarium) music video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/WMgfhxB6d04]metallica - The Small Hours - Garage Days Re-Revisited - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/PScmRiaZhwk]Dead Kennedys-Police Truck - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/1X6SR6U3ohE]Metallica Last Caress / Green Hell (Lyrics) Garage Days Re-Revisited - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/aJ3lp78W3mE]Terrorvision: Tequilla - YouTube[/ame]

 I want this song played at my funeral.


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/bXjv3F5XipE]Blitzkrieg - Metallica - YouTube[/ame]

Too bad if you don't like it.


----------



## April




----------



## IrishTexanChick

Whew is right Angel......I'm still cranking to Proud Mary........


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Ropey

Metallica - The Unforgiven

[ame=http://youtu.be/8mczB7N1M78]Metallica - The Unforgiven [HD] @ Live in Seoul 2006 - YouTube[/ame]

Uh... LOUD!


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Has there ever been a better intro?
I think not......
Full screen and crank it.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XKPCO_yTlc]The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo [ Intro ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

IrishTexanChick said:


> Has there ever been a better intro?
> I think not......
> Full screen and crank it.
> The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo [ Intro ] - YouTube



Too right! That's a kick ass version. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/ROLs8M8BjE4]Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song - YouTube[/ame]



> "Immigrant Song"
> 
> Ah, ah,
> We come from the land of the ice and snow,
> From the midnight sun where the hot springs flow.
> The hammer of the gods will drive our ships to new lands,
> To fight the horde, singing and crying: Valhalla, I am coming!
> 
> On we sweep with threshing oar, Our only goal will be the western shore.
> 
> Ah, ah,
> 
> We come from the land of the ice and snow,
> From the midnight sun where the hot springs blow.
> How soft your fields so green, can whisper tales of gore,
> Of how we calmed the tides of war. We are your overlords.
> 
> On we sweep with threshing oar, Our only goal will be the western shore.
> 
> So now you'd better stop and rebuild all your ruins,
> For peace and trust can win the day despite of all your losing.


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Yum.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTFwQP86BRs]Nine Inch Nails - Closer (Director's Cut) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Vikrant

Here is my favorite one from Roger Miller:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sZRWlPV1ns]Tall, Tall Trees-Roger Miller - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

Part Time Lover


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAe3sCIakXo]Counting Crows - Round Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

Nelly Furtado - Say It Right - Mumbai, India


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/HcqeZuDnCf0]The Raveonettes "Love in a Trashcan" Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/2rlYPb2plaY]The Hillbilly Moon Explosion - 'My Love For Evermore' (ft. Sparky from Demented Are Go) (Full Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/QM6NZ7sC8i8]Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - Spell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Brittney kicks ass....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le-3MIBxQTw]Alabama Shakes - Hold On (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXV_QjenbDw]Janis Joplin - Me & Bobby McGee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03TgkCVDlrA]The Ballad of Curtis Loew - lynyrd skynyrd (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Just Beautiful...

[ame=http://youtu.be/14sRksQGgts]Apocalyptica - Romance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

It's nice not to have to make a list of music to play.


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/GvvjECwJ5h8]Delain - Come Closer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/K0yYxOV-bRU]Kamelot - March of Mephisto (Uncensored Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/eEWdRswchGo]Angelspit - 100 percent - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Q_LLotR5a4g]Fiona Joy Hawkins - Watching The Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/FPJ0aldeNW0]Editors - Papillon (Tiësto Remix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

JohnL.Burke said:


> Angelspit - 100 percent - YouTube



Nice!  It made me think of Shiny Toy Guns.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJH38M723aU]Shiny Toy Guns - Le Disko - YouTube[/ame]

Shiny Toy Guns - Le Disko


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/rmHDhAohJlQ]The Prodigy - 'Breathe' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/vl5McGN2L-E]Requiem For A Dream Lux Aeterna FULL ORCHESTRA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

JohnL.Burke said:


> The Prodigy - 'Breathe' - YouTube



[ame=http://youtu.be/-g9Qe5gBAHA]LTJ Bukem -e[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Across the Universe -  I Want You!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX6dHWyqwNo]Across the Universe - I Want You (She's So Heavy) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Cool. That's why I like this thread. I'm always discovering new songs.
 Le Disco kind of reminded me of this song. It's the clean version.

 [ame=http://youtu.be/go1b70YVvx8]Junkie Xl More - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

I'm going to throw this song out to AngelsNDemons for being her dark and evil heavy metal bad self.

 [ame=http://youtu.be/GD6gKjtpkFM]Megadeth- Peace Sells - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

JohnL.Burke said:


> I'm going to throw this song out to AngelsNDemons for being her dark and evil heavy metal bad self.
> 
> Megadeth- Peace Sells - YouTube


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/k1lich16qnQ]Lacuna Coil - Devoted - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIVe-rZBcm4]IRON BUTTERFLY - IN A GADDA DA VIDA - 1968 (ORIGINAL FULL VERSION) CD SOUND & 3D VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZUXC7aJ59G0]Marilyn Manson - The Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Friends o mine......
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHW4OlCvYY0]KING'S X - OVER MY HEAD - acoustic version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

I just realized there aren't any Pumpkins in this thread...and that was THE last concert I attended (well, other than seeing local bands).. (Lollapalooza'92) I must have short term memory loss from all that candy I ate back then... 

This is off the Batman Soundtrack...slower version

[ame=http://youtu.be/59g5R8rwqpY]Smashing Pumpkins -The Beginning Is the End Is the Beginning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/8-r-V0uK4u0]The Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet with Butterfly Wings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

My Favorite Pumpkins song...

[ame=http://youtu.be/9uWwvQKGjLI]The Smashing Pumpkins - Ava Adore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Tales - Uriah Heep

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cIBA9MLAJw]Tales - Uriah Heep with Thijs Van Leer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Moonchild - King Crimson

[ame=http://youtu.be/w4wWTOCe26A]Moonchild - King Crimson - YouTube[/ame]

Photos are of Greg Lake (King Crimson, Emmerson Lake & Palmer...)

Emmerson Lake & Palmer - In the Beginning


----------



## IrishTexanChick

For my Beloved Son.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnQ8N1KacJc]Good Riddance (Time Of Your Life) [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0i62GnQoo0]Sublime - Smoke Two Joints - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5rLz5AZBIA]Timbaland - The Way I Are ft. Keri Hilson, D.O.E., Sebastian - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

I posted this in the Jukebox  thread ...but I absolutely LOVE this song...I have to put it here too. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZNjEiqGlZn8]09 - Glades Of Summer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/1iu-WAHBbW8]E.S. Posthumus - Ebla - YouTube[/ame]

Awwwwesome!


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/auHuwRAYDPE]07. Sahara - Nightwish (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/OshTocyMPIQ]Epica - The Score - The Alleged Paradigm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Efq9oOfNckk]Mandy Lion's WWIII "Time For Terror" Feat. Black Sabbath dru - YouTube[/ame]

Mandy Lion's WWIII - Time For Terror


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeDdrUPZAjc]Mandy Lion's WWIII "The Cage" - YouTube[/ame]

Mandy Lion's WWIII - The Cage


----------



## Ropey

The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74]The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

System Of A Down - Chop Suey!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvFpBOe8eY]System Of A Down - Chop Suey! - YouTube[/ame]

Oh yeah!


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/zZ5PWflZ7y0]The Cramps - Tear It Up LIVE - YouTube[/ame]

  .... finally though, it stopped burning when I peed. That's another story though. Let's talk about THE CRAMPS! When I was in high school my friends and I saw THE CRAMPS in San Francisco (we lived in a small town called Modesto which was about an hour away). THE CRAMPS were awesome! Anyway, while I was in front of the stage slam dancing this guy in combat books jumped on the stage and then jumped off while landing right on my face. The next day in school I had the biggest, puffiest, blackest eye anybody had ever seen! Suddenly I was the most popular kid in high school! Everybody was taking about my eye! Cute girls I had never talked to before were coming up to me to give me a sympathy hug. Needless to say, I loved my black eye! When my black eye started fading I did my best to try to keep it! I tried punching myself in the eye but being a sissy and somewhat of a coward I never was able to hit myself strongly enough to bruise myself. The moral of this story? Young boys are stupid!


----------



## Ropey

Soul Asylum - Runaway Train


----------



## April

JohnL.Burke said:


> The Cramps - Tear It Up LIVE - YouTube
> 
> .... finally though, it stopped burning when I peed. That's another story though. Let's talk about THE CRAMPS! When I was in high school my friends and I saw THE CRAMPS in San Francisco (we lived in a small town called Modesto which was about an hour away). THE CRAMPS were awesome! Anyway, while I was in front of the stage slam dancing this guy in combat books jumped on the stage and then jumped off while landing right on my face. The next day in school I had the biggest, puffiest, blackest eye anybody had ever seen! Suddenly I was the most popular kid in high school! Everybody was taking about my eye! Cute girls I had never talked to before were coming up to me to give me a sympathy hug. Needless to say, I loved my black eye! When my black eye started fading I did my best to try to keep it! I tried punching myself in the eye but being a sissy and somewhat of a coward I never was able to hit myself strongly enough to bruise myself. The moral of this story? Young boys are stupid!


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/B9dSYgd5Elk]MGMT - Time To Pretend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/lmLcWQTb-3k]Lo Fidelity Allstars; Pigeonhed: Battle Flag [HD:AO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

lets slow it down a bit

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8kZ29X88Ko]Elton John - Harmony (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

AngelsNDemons said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cramps - Tear It Up LIVE - YouTube
> 
> .... finally though, it stopped burning when I peed. That's another story though. Let's talk about THE CRAMPS! When I was in high school my friends and I saw THE CRAMPS in San Francisco (we lived in a small town called Modesto which was about an hour away). THE CRAMPS were awesome! Anyway, while I was in front of the stage slam dancing this guy in combat books jumped on the stage and then jumped off while landing right on my face. The next day in school I had the biggest, puffiest, blackest eye anybody had ever seen! Suddenly I was the most popular kid in high school! Everybody was taking about my eye! Cute girls I had never talked to before were coming up to me to give me a sympathy hug. Needless to say, I loved my black eye! When my black eye started fading I did my best to try to keep it! I tried punching myself in the eye but being a sissy and somewhat of a coward I never was able to hit myself strongly enough to bruise myself. The moral of this story? Young boys are stupid!
Click to expand...


 Rocks are the only thing boys understand.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Love this movie.[ame=http://youtu.be/1F3wYMkpovo]Tombstone - Doc Holliday meets Johnny Ringo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

AngelsNDemons said:


> Epica - The Score - The Alleged Paradigm - YouTube



Cool, I like this kind of music. As a community college drop out who took a psychology class once before dropping out I was wondering something. Since you started this thread do you feel an obligation to listen to every song or do you pick and choose? Just curious.


----------



## Ropey

Guns N' Roses - Knocking On Heaven's Door 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1ZRBPA8SK0]Guns N' Roses - Knocking On Heaven's Door Live In Tokyo 1992 HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

yall are just too hip for me.....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQj2huYyqpc]Keith Whitley~I'm no stranger to the rain - YouTube[/ame]


i like mellow...music


----------



## Ropey

Fleetwoods - Mr Blue Midnight Special

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuY-YyyZAPE]Fleetwoods - Mr Blue[/ame]


----------



## April

JohnL.Burke said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Epica - The Score - The Alleged Paradigm - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I like this kind of music. As a community college drop out who took a psychology class once before dropping out I was wondering something. Since you started this thread do you feel an obligation to listen to every song or do you pick and choose? Just curious.
Click to expand...


I did at first...not so much now. And, yes...I do pick and choose, depending on how many vidz that were posted if I was away without checking in here for a while.
I like to 'thank' and poz rep those that participate here...no matter their tastes.


----------



## strollingbones

ahhh i was 16.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvUQcnfwUUM]Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime ORIGINAL 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


we were just so fucked up then....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FspXc96kHXI]Question Mark & The Mysterians - 96 Tears - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ovDiBCjXps8]Mägo de Oz - La Leyenda de la Llorona - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/5FigqHtnUbE]Edenbridge Sunrise in Eden - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJGItAC09sI]EDGUY - Ministry Of Saints - YouTube[/ame]

Edguy - Ministry Of Saints


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL1RguQL4jQ&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Dio-Last In Line - YouTube[/ame]

Dio - Last In Line


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn0w7vciQCE&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Airbourne - Live It Up (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Airbourne - Live It Up


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/reZ1uiQkUD8]Filter ? Happy Together ? Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UIojGDIBvI]Michelle Branch & Santana "The Game of Love" Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

I love this site.......hmmmmm..........
Thanks Angel!!!


----------



## IrishTexanChick

What could be better???  Carlos.....yum

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gpwgPpswms]Michelle Branch & Santana - I'm Feeling You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/4VdQSOHV1v8]Grace Jones - Slave To The Rhythm (Love II Infinity Edit) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/Q9ehY7pPp4w]Talking Heads 05 Slippery People Live - YouTube[/ame]
 Love this guy!


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Such a wonderful performance. One of my favorite songs. Did I mention that I love this guy? Awesome!


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/g42Xg-mAkGg]Talking Heads - Burning down the house LIVE "Stop making sense" 1984 HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

I'm going to play DJ and throw this next song out to IrishTexanChick. Especially since you reintroduced me to Me and Bobby Mcgee. One of my favorite songs! [ame=http://youtu.be/lHdXQAQHjd8]Alabama - Song Of The South - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

This was my grandfathers favorite song. When my parents divorced and I was sent to live with my grandparents my grandfather would often sing this song in a drunken happy haze. During his funeral we played this song over and over. I miss my grandfathers wicked sense of humor, intelligence and love of Scotch. He was quite an individual. Couldn't carry a tune in a bucket though.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

I don't know why but this song always reminds me of Sundays. [ame=http://youtu.be/tWl7TN7qCuM]None Of Us Are Here - Jim Stafford - YouTube[/ame]

 Dammit AngelsNDemons! I can already tell you're skipping this song! Just listen to the lyrics for a second! Don't be so judgmental! Give this song a chance! Let it seep in! Word!


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Just another song my grandfather loved. I personally just love the poetry of the lyrics.
Don't mind me. I'm just pouncing down memory lane.


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## JohnL.Burke

Hey! IrishTexanChick! This song should be great in a gym!
[ame=http://youtu.be/5MnDQHevsdA]Moonshine Bandits - Get Loose - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

One of the best movie sound tracks ever scored.
!. The Magnificent Seven
2. Star Wars
3. Chariots of Fire
4. The Good, The Bad, The Ugly
5. THE OMEGA MAN
[ame=http://youtu.be/79-5mcbLoZQ]The Omega Man soundtrack - The Getaway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/jhr-CRcK3OM]Apoptygma Berzerk - Non-Stop Violence (album version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Ropey

Talking Heads - Slippery People

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnu3TqDKXZY]Talking Heads - Slippery People - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Beatles - Besame Mucho (Let It Be Sessions)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EObM-12OBCs]The Beatles Besame Mucho Let It Be Sessions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

For my Ex...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHpMtWtgUvc]3 Doors Down - Be Like That (No Movie Footage) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=pFq1eT9tMJ4&feature=endscreen]3 Doors Down - When I'm Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co5n2RVbWM0&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Drowning Pool - Step Up - YouTube[/ame]

Drowning Pool - Step Up


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSJXle3LP_Q]Korn - Coming Undone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDKM181eTsM]Seether - Breakdown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

A beautiful song. I hope you will enjoy listening to it.


----------



## Ropey

Fleetwood Mac - Little Lies

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyE4CLM0QIA]Fleetwood mac - Little lies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Billy Idol - Eyes Without A Face

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8y_V-uxLXA]Billy Idol - Eyes Without A Face (Extended Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Depeche Mode - Everything Counts

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t-gK-9EIq4]Depeche Mode - Everything Counts (Remastered Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Nirvana - Come As You Are

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcnvM2Eg_Rc]Nirvana - Come as You Are (MTV Unplugged in New York) Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn8vzTsnPps]Limp Bizkit - My Way - YouTube[/ame]

Limp Bizkit - My Way


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/kzV9EqjquBw]Audioslave - I Am The Highway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6-JMXzrPNA]Neil Diamond - Summerlove - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nZniMYCZp4&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]ZZ Top - Legs (Original music video) - YouTube[/ame]

ZZ Top - Legs


----------



## April

Wildcard said:


> ZZ Top - Legs (Original music video) - YouTube
> 
> ZZ Top - Legs



I loved this vid when I was a kid...and still do to this day! I aspired to be the ZZ Top girl and wanted the keychain to go with mah look!


----------



## April

Thank you, friend. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/H_HrHELt-uo]Yes - Roundabout - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Cult - Fire Woman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raql_Hh_NmU]The Cult - Fire Woman (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Alice Cooper with Slash - Vengeance is mine

[ame=http://youtu.be/MNXRpDc_RRA]Alice Cooper with Slash - Vengeance is mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/TaG9SDxwPBg]Train - Calling All Angels - YouTube[/ame]

Train~ Calling All Angels


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/nIjVuRTm-dc]Maroon 5 - She Will Be Loved - YouTube[/ame]

Maroon 5 ~ She Will Be Loved


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/zUi8gQPsMdw]Goo Goo Dolls - "Rebel Beat" [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]

Goo Goo Dolls~ Rebel Beat


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/dG6-bU6esKo]Lifehouse - Between The Raindrops ft. Natasha Bedingfield - YouTube[/ame]

Lifehouse~ Between The Raindrops


----------



## April

^^^Excellent choices BG!


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Pn2-b_opVTo]ZZ Top Sharp Dressed Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/nEKKrdYTsIw]Matchbox Twenty - Our Song [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]

Matchbox Twenty ~ Our Song


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/oZz2GtgXc10]Move Your Body - My Darkest Days Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

My Darkest Days ~ Move your Body


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Km75Pc0YzdQ]Parachute - Kiss Me Slowly (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Parachute ~ Kiss Me Slowly


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/T0RvPYRRRbE]Passion Pit - Sleepyhead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

AngelsNDemons said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ Top - Legs (Original music video) - YouTube
> 
> ZZ Top - Legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this vid when I was a kid...and still do to this day! I aspired to be the ZZ Top girl and wanted the keychain to go with mah look!
Click to expand...


I could see you as a ZZ Top girl.


----------



## April

Wildcard said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ Top - Legs (Original music video) - YouTube
> 
> ZZ Top - Legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this vid when I was a kid...and still do to this day! I aspired to be the ZZ Top girl and wanted the keychain to go with mah look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could see as a ZZ Top girl.
Click to expand...


 

[ame=http://youtu.be/JVDBjVA3-8E]ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin .mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEM78ElGthI]ZZ Top - Sleeping Bag (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]

ZZ Top - Sleeping Bag


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNk9n3gslOM]ZZ Top - Stages (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]

ZZ Top - Stages


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPOMkdpBAoA]RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE - RENEGADES OF FUNK (HQ official video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI71iCEhLpk]Audioslave - Show Me How To Live ( Lyrics ) [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/bWXazVhlyxQ]Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name - YouTube[/ame]

Fuck you I won't do what you tell me!!


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Xk2uObQDKtw]rage against the machine - Freedom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/iNyQJDloVCw]Willie Nelson - Always On My Mind (Original) 1982 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/PbhMJMZ26Iw]Junkie XL - Zerotonine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/r9APEZMeH0o]Jamie T - Sticks 'n' Stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Good Morning! 

[ame=http://youtu.be/5pHBN7GJkxM]Godsmack-Voices - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/wPW7T_tu3PM]Staind - So Far Away [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UM249-WfP4]Carole King "So Far Away" - YouTube[/ame]

Carole King- So Far Away

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AA64eCt2zs]Dire Straits - So Far Away + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Dire Straits- So Far Away


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a_8F6gflxQ]The End- The Beatles (Abbey Road) - YouTube[/ame]

The Beatles- The End


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/MfmYCM4CS8o]Jon Bon Jovi - Blaze Of Glory - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

AngelsNDemons said:


> Jon Bon Jovi - Blaze Of Glory - YouTube




I love Bon Jovi - anything and everything by him!


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q1kB0R4Ijs]Bread Everything I own.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/uwIGZLjugKA]Kid Rock - All Summer Long [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]

Kid Rock ~ All Summer Long


----------



## Ropey

Foo Fighters - The Pretender

[ame=http://youtu.be/SBjQ9tuuTJQ]Foo Fighters - The Pretender - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Pearl Jam - Even Flow

[ame=http://youtu.be/CxKWTzr-k6s]Pearl Jam - Even Flow - YouTube[/ame]

Turn these lights out, it's a fucking rock concert.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFehdOPQER8]Cellbound/The song Forgotten Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Nirvana - In Bloom

[ame=http://youtu.be/PbgKEjNBHqM]Nirvana - In Bloom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/FYftvseVzuI]Gruppe Pilobolus Amazing Shadow Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

ZZ-Top - La Grange

[ame=http://youtu.be/HBD7p_bmB8Q]ZZ Top - La Grange (Original 1973 Vinyl Mix) - YouTube[/ame]



A how, how, how.

A hmm, hmm, hmm.


----------



## Ropey

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird

[ame=http://youtu.be/OiB-MG49spw]lynyrd skynyrd freebird - YouTube[/ame]

My Theme Song​


----------



## BlueGin

John Mellencamp ~ Hurts So Good


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ecFPU--vvf0]DEF LEPPARD - 'Animal' (Official) - YouTube[/ame]

Def Leppard ~ Animal


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ELtpTBf-pMU]Europe - Rock The Night - YouTube[/ame]

Europe~ Rock The Night


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/F8cHE6Q93FY]Lenny Kravitz Featuring Prince - American woman - HD 720p - YouTube[/ame]

Lenny Kravitz and Prince ~ American Woman


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/LccpJQuQ2lk]Guns N' Roses & Lenny Kravitz - Always on the Run - YouTube[/ame]

Guns N Roses and Lenny Kravitz ~ Always On The Run


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1J6_I9taFU]Blink-182 - First Date [Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/eZFYUXTCuq4]I Can't Fight This Feeling Anymore - REO Speedwagon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jeru The Damaja - Come Clean

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B5dOCSBBEI]Jeru The Damaja - Come Clean - YouTube[/ame]

Adult Hip Hop / Rap Lyrics (Disclaimer)

Put this in the wrong place.  

Still, it's a great bit of rap.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/Bp0xBvM2l_4]Big B - We Can Smoke (Feat) KottonMouth Kings - YouTube[/ame]

I like to elevate and soak my mind...


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/-SyBR-M2YvU]LE TIGRE - DECEPTACON - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Velvet Revolver -  Come On, Come In

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8k7xJBXv30]Velvet Revolver - Come On, Come In - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

ZZ Top - Beer Drinkers & Hell Raisers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na25s0F-jeg]ZZ Top - Beer Drinkers & Hell Raisers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/d7gDrf6dgQ8]Survivor - Didn't Know It Was Love (Music Video) WIDESCREEN 720p HD - YouTube[/ame]

Survivor~ Didn't Know It Was Love


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/46LkcCVjE1Q]Kenny Loggins-Tell Her. (hi-tech aor) - YouTube[/ame]

Kenny Loggins ~ Tell Her


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxMRwr-vveU]Genesis - I can't dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/rOB_TyNcsg8]The Birthday Massacre - Two Hearts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/jlunssqMQrQ]Dragonforce - My Spirit Will Go On (with images and lyrics) 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/vu0POjuX2fQ]Finale of the Rose - Karen Marie Garrett - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Yajc83MFFTI]Sirenia-Absent Without Leave - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/m6seYo77rAw]Santana Feat Rob Thomas - Smooth (HD) - YouTube[/ame]

Rob Thomas and Santana ~ Smooth


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/XYKUeZQbMF0]Two Steps From Hell - Heart of Courage (Extended Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/YlIwHFGCrNY]Rob Thomas - This Is How A Heart Breaks (Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Rob Thomas~ This Is How A Heart Breaks


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIgNBxNvAJg]Deftones - Tempest (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/hBd2nQVPFBA]Lacuna Coil - Survive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Tjh0HEe22ys]Kamelot - Karma - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUwr9jpZULk&feature=youtu.be]Disco Duck and Cover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=347M0hcgjcw&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]MONSTER MAGNET - Gods and Punks (Official) - YouTube[/ame]

Monster Magnet - Gods And Punks


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47tPU2ch5UU]Monster Magnet - Monolithic official video (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

Monster Magnet - Monolithic


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATg8CdRD68E]Harry Nilsson - WITHOUT YOU - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Leon Russell - Tightwire

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmoByboj88Y]Leon Russell Tight Rope - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Apocalyptica - Ruska

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OaOg_Lmwp2Q]Apocalyptica - Ruska[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

I love this song - brings back some memories.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ounJsqomcv8]Billy Joel - Just the way you are - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aU-dKoFZT0A]Megadeth - A Tout Le Monde - YouTube[/ame]

Megadeth - A Tout Le Monde


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARgIC0L9dDc]Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers - You Got Lucky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

The Verve ; Bitter Sweet Symphony


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/rKFx0MMqb48]Kid Rock - Picture ft. Sheryl Crow [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]

Kid Rock and Sheryl Crow ~ Picture


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Foo Fighters - These Days~ Totally love this song..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Shinedown - Unity


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Slash~ You're A Lie


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Red- Already Over


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Ropey said:


> Apocalyptica - Ruska
> 
> Apocalyptica - Ruska



That's pretty cool. Reminds me of winter.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Jroc said:


> Deftones - Tempest (Audio) - YouTube



Awesome tune~


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/xY0HCKOmrW0]Shinedown - If You Only Knew (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Heya LGS!!!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

AngelsNDemons said:


> Heya LGS!!!



Hi Angel!!  <hug>


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/SwAxmtJzBuQ]Kottonmouth Kings - Hidden Stash III - The Underground Featuring Daddy X & Big B - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehA7lUjKXwc"]HKLTexasLiveDortmund - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTsdDimA1bA]KSBurgerwehrNormal Songs: Vigilante Grou / Normal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5alA8gpxQmE]Big Mama Thornton - Everything Gonna Be Alright - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEJh2FFUUoU]" STEVIE RAY VAUGHAN " VOODOO CHILE....YOU HAVE TO SEE IT ......THE BEST...... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vulcEVMT320]Chantel McGregor @ The O2 Academy,London 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPTVyuWlCZM]Chantel McGregor - Voodoo Chile - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

Love this one!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF4RX7fTMOc]hotel california, eagles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpmAY059TTY]Guns N' Roses - Estranged - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Hey Marseilles - Heart Beats


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/XirV0hqeRXE]Hard Times - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/3W47NAhGME4]Scooter - The Sound Above My Hair (Official Video HD) - YouTube[/ame]

 Time to get your euro-trash on!


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/xzxd9d41Hhc]The Prodigy - Smack my bitch up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08rIHmcpY_g]Godhead "Push" (Feat. Jeffree Star and Ben Moody) - YouTube[/ame]

Godhead - Push


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxmt4PX6gto&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Alice In Chains - Angry Chair - YouTube[/ame]

Alice In Chains - Angry Chair


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rdmG0k8S8k]Papa Roach - Getting Away With Murder - YouTube[/ame]

Papa Roach - Getting Away With Murder


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Teikt7l96u4]Breathe - The Prodigy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/P9Zb03iMRAs]Smashing Pumpkins - Fuck You (An Ode to No One) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/EhjSzibOIH4]Bon Jovi - Lay Your Hands On Me - YouTube[/ame]

Bon Jovi ~ Lay Your Hands On Me


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Fcu64g5oVs]Guns N Roses - Bed Of Roses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Neil Diamond - Solitary Man

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Rz92JWtS50]Neil Diamond - Solitary Man live 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Neil Diamond - Hot August Night

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC8y7S2NTu8]NEIL DIAMOND ~ HOT AUGUST NIGHT 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmO3LfVigM8]Whitesnake Is This love (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Vo_0UXRY_rY]Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing - YouTube[/ame]

Aerosmith ~ I Don't Want To Miss A Thing


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/xXy7qYAKrfc]Devil with a blue dress - Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Kings Of Leon - Sex on Fire


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Justin Timberlake - Mirrors


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Christina Perri - A Thousand Years


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/gVT_3PEgDIM]Placebo - Slave To The Wage HD (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/9W9IusNpjVk]Placebo - Black-Eyed HD (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/9eh0rAUwZSQ]Placebo - Meds (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Shipwrecked...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0Vq4vpCFos]Sky Cries Mary - Shipwrecked - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more from Sky Cries Mary...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8Cvx9XDPM8]SKY CRIES MARY-don't forget the sky (1995).wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more Sky Cries Mary...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl8h7hmNYsk]Sky Cries Mary "Every Iceberg Is A Fire" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rory Gallagher - Moonchild

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYlc56Awtlo]Rory Gallagher - Moonchild (Loreley 1982) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/H8UpXBnNLcA]A Perfect Circle - Judith (Renholder Mix) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/JHqm7iVhtEI]Nine Inch Nails - Me I`m Not - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/lT8IMe-nBwU]Deceiver-Disturbed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Forgive me if I repeat a vid...I never really check to see..


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Hey Demon Doll....
It's Friday.....
Right?


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orAkeA7jLss]LET `EM IN-PAUL McCARTNEY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

I Fall In Love Too Easily... Chet Baker...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zrSoHgAAWo]Chet Baker - I fall in love too easily - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZoh8fK05Yg]Prince-Do Me Baby(Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBm1MNb5xrA]THE HOOTERS KARLA WITH A K - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYdlqjiQPAc]Cracker - Low - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Backdoor Man... The Doors...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZFDkst4YEk]Back Door Man - The Doors - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Turtle Blues... Big Brother & The Holding Company...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liJUFlO47cs]Big Brother and the Holding Company - Turtle Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Voodoo Child, Slight Return... Jimi...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyqNyjuTCuA]Jimi Hendrix Voodoo Child Slight Return Original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

Im new to USMB, but this will easily be one of my favorite threads.  I play guitar and love guitar instrumentals...the following is one of my faves:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xU4SH_Qqz94]Steve Vai 'Whispering A Prayer' Live At The Astoria1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Saliva...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMlKmELIhgY]Saliva - Ladies and Gentlemen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

25Caliber said:


> Im new to USMB, but this will easily one of my favorite threads.  I play guitar and love guitar instrumentals...the following is one of my faves:
> 
> Steve Vai 'Whispering A Prayer' Live At The Astoria1 - YouTube



here's a fav of mine...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiTXGswyAls]Steve Vai - For the Love of God (Music video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

AngelsNDemons said:


> Forgive me if I repeat a vid...I never really check to see..



I hadnt heard disturbed or judith...glad you posted these...thank you.


----------



## 25Caliber

[MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]...excellent choice....love that one also....I like anything Vai, but For the Love of God is one of his best and one of his personal faves also.


----------



## bayoubill

Stevie Ray Vaughn...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3N1DbLi0A4]03 Things That I Used To Do - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more Stevie Ray Vaughn...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yWaZVchd6k]STEVIE RAY VAUGHAN - Look At Little Sister 1989 (a string breaks) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

Another good choice...SRV...I just did a guitar remod with the SRV theme...Ill try to post a pic...


----------



## bayoubill

25Caliber said:


> Another good choice...SRV...I just did a guitar remod with the SRV theme...Ill try to post a pic...



cool beans...


----------



## bayoubill

and now, for sumpin' a li'l bit different... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBoCsJTyRvk]nashville pussy-going down-live cannes(france) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

Here is the remod I did...my brothers guitar...late christmas gift for him...


----------



## bayoubill

25Caliber said:


> Here is the remod I did...my brothers guitar...late christmas gift for him...



very nice...


----------



## bayoubill

Cream...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmjmlb7vpBU]Cream - White Room - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

George Harrison...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-KAvPbO8JY]George Harrison-Give Me Love (Give Me Peace On Earth) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Dylan...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZPh3hpxLKs]Don't Think Twice It's Alright (Post Productions) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

[MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]....just watched the SRV vid...the second guitar he brings in....that theme is my main strat...


----------



## 25Caliber

Love the Dylan version of "knockin on heavens door"


----------



## bayoubill

25Caliber said:


> [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]....just watched the SRV vid...the second guitar he brings in....that theme is my main strat...



way cool...!

btw, you strike me as being a fairly young dude...

had you even been born when SRV died...?

myself, I feel fortunate to have seen SRV several times at a local roadhouse back in the 80's...


----------



## bayoubill

Stones...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNY8eYmzdH4]The Rolling Stones Monkey Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Mountain...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o]Mountain - Mississippi Queen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Little Feat and friends...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z-GwdaKrn8]Little Feat - Dixie Chicken (with Emmylou Harris & Bonnie Raitt) Live 1977. HQ Video. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Bonnie Raitt... covering a Talking Heads tune... how cool is that...?!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqJcCmxZYdM]Bonnie Raitt - Burning Down The House - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

John Hiatt... with local boy and personal friend Sonny Landreth on bottleneck guitar...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7ruuydWOY4]John Hiatt - Drive South - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

bayoubill said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]....just watched the SRV vid...the second guitar he brings in....that theme is my main strat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> way cool...!
> 
> btw, you strike me as being a fairly young dude...
> 
> had you even been born when SRV died...?
> 
> myself, I feel fortunate to have seen SRV several times at a local roadhouse back in the 80's...
Click to expand...


LOL..yep, I was alive.  I am into the classics mainly...I am very interested in guitarists...SRV is one of my favorites.  When I hear music, I am more interested in the instruments than the voice.

I envy you for getting to see him locally so many times.


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Z-ChyVXzbjA]Saving Abel - Addicted - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

You must spread spread some Reputation around before giving it to bayoubill again..


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/f775c_KgXE0]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Born On The Bayou - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

Yes!!! CCR excellent!!!!


----------



## 25Caliber

If youre into CCR you will probably be into these guys...this song gets me going when Im in a lull...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oeqMBXvGU0&feature=share]The Georgia Satellites - Hippy Hippy Shake - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rush - Caress of Steel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7XrAJNGZkQ]Rush - caress of steel (1975) full album (best format - track listing) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/CaQ0jrYW9MQ]KISS - Detroit Rock City Dodger Stadium 1998 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

IrishTexanChick said:


> Hey Demon Doll....
> It's Friday.....
> Right?


----------



## April

25Caliber said:


> Yes!!! CCR excellent!!!!



[ame=http://youtu.be/6UfmWpxZz6c]Creedence Clearwater Revival "Run Through The Jungle" with graphic Vietnam War footage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

I'm back.....[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdrFBwwWJ44]Elton John-The Bitch Is Back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Okay.....so I should have watched the vid first.
Shit....


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D5PtyrewSs]Counting Crows - A Long December - YouTube[/ame]
Na na na na....yeah.......


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJJsoquu70o]Puddle Of Mudd - Blurry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Yum........
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=ZbHfgXJKn1Y&feature=endscreen]Fuel - Hemorrhage (In My Hands) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJ4O-nSveg]Live - Lightning Crashes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAgnJDJN4VA]AC/DC - Back In Black - YouTube[/ame]

AC/DC - Back In Black


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2IyX5LXGyg&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Airbourne - Runnin' Wild - YouTube[/ame]

Airbourne - Runnin' Wild


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/AiiBKhbDh2c]Orgy "Opticon" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

Home from work...cookin late dinner...and turned this on and the volume up...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDTJGvixgF0]ZZ Top - Can't stop rockin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=felyOmO6liE&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]TESTAMENT - Electric Crown - YouTube[/ame]

Testament - Electric Crown


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/S6LL5iA6y9o]In My Darkest Hour - Megadeth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn8vzTsnPps]Limp Bizkit - My Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=gcs5PRxEXq4&NR=1]Linkin Park - Somewhere I Belong (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

Limp Biskit, Megadeth, and Testament....YES!!!

Gotta hear Testament havent listened to them in awhile....great choices everyone...love it here.


----------



## IrishTexanChick

25Caliber said:


> Limp Biskit, Megadeth, and Testament....YES!!!
> 
> Gotta here Testament havent listened to them in awhile....great choices everyone...love it here.



Hey Dude....good to see you!
Both threads here for music are great.  I now live here.
Happily...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcnvM2Eg_Rc]Nirvana - Come as You Are (MTV Unplugged in New York) Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS91knuzoOA]Pearl Jam - Jeremy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/WdTgI2D08mk]Anthrax "Imitation of Life" (Among The Living) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow

My life's motto;"Drugs, sex and rock-n-roll". (addendum) Heavy Metal helps.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRGrNDV2mKc]Korn - Freak On a Leash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow

fettered falsities of normal life are a bummer and music allows me to live in a counter-culture that normies don't get.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sd-hwfQm6UA]Tool - Prison Sex (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

Hey ITC....great to see you!! 

Man, so many good choices...I have to listen to them all...you ladies have great taste.

Okay listening to the posts with the volume up....kids are gone and Im taking advantage

Thank you all.


----------



## Moonglow

oh yea-ya


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLLlVgC56rg]All Day I Dream About Sex - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow

A new band I dig

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT-VWmWHYP8]Volbeat- The Hangman's Body Count Lyrics (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow

Second band I saw in concert, besides backyard and bluegrass festivals in OKC

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7-8sCLWwLk]Ten Years After - I' d Love To Change The World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow

First band

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DTqDogkRfk]The Nitty Gritty Dirt band Mr. Bojangles 1970 - YouTube[/ame]

they were with this guy on tour


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqvLTJfYnik]George Carlin - Seven Words You Can Never Say on Television - YouTube[/ame]

at the University of Oklahoma


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/PMxUF74cWNo]Annihilator - Torn [HD/1080i] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iim6s8Ea_bE]The Beatles - I Want To Hold Your Hand - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/Bc9_2aND7Dc]Zeromancer - Send Me an Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/fxvGHQHiY70]Animal Collective - Peacebone (2007) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

This one brings back memories for me...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3sMjm9Eloo]Tom Cochrane - Life Is A Highway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u31bTUPKq_I]Joe Jackson-Steppin' Out extended video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19lhzCr-wyk]James Gang:-'Tend My Garden' - YouTube[/ame]

There's an album for the best album thread!  Good one!


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAtaRG_1Lm4]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Likes Liquor Better Than Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuM_9UIcSck]Carolina Chocolate Drops "Why Don't You Do Right?" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-ZClHUXbuw]Cootie Pool - Ooze By Omen - YouTube[/ame]

Ooze By Omen - Cootie Pool


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYEy-DC3fWs]Stereomud - Pain - YouTube[/ame]

Steromud - Pain


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SFNW5F8K9Y]Prince, Tom Petty, Steve Winwood, Jeff Lynne and others -- "While My Guitar Gently Weeps" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aePWkeDxRjE]Pearl Jam - Just Breathe (unofficial video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUsa77MfVpI]Eddie Vedder "Without You" on Letterman 06/20 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1bJxeIpXQY&feature=youtu.be]Waiting For A Girl Like You - Foreigner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

I go see them every year.....
They've even let me touch them.....
True....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leohcvmf8kM]The B52's - Love Shack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/n-AB7RJpOjY]Bryan Adams, Rod Stewart & Sting - All For Love - YouTube[/ame]

Bryan Adams, Rod Stewart and Sting ~ All For Love


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/wlq0lYB3iSM]Van Halen - Jump (HQ music video) - YouTube[/ame]

Van Halen ~ Jump


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/XMLiqEqMQyQ]Queen - We Will Rock You - YouTube[/ame]

Queen ~ We Will Rock You


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/eqyUAtzS_6M]Queen - Another One Bites The Dust - YouTube[/ame]

Queen ~ Another One Bites The Dust


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/VFcWzT-nE8U]Queen - Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Live at Rock Montreal, 1981) [HD] - YouTube[/ame]

Queen ~ Crazy Little Thing Called Love


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izOl4rJLRII]Sublime- What I Got with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFQYaoiIFh8]Demons - Imagine Dragons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HR0P3sIb80&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]DEF LEPPARD - 'Women' (Official) - YouTube[/ame]

Def Leppard - Women


----------



## 25Caliber

Billy is great, but Steve Stevens is why I listen...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdphvuyaV_I]Billy Idol - Rebel Yell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

Stere Stevens-Flamenco...love it!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue5tDcIjpLk]Steve Stevens Solo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu3ypuKq8WE]Dwight Yoakam - A Thousand Miles From Nowhere (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HUr9UKAxiY]Zakk Wylde, Black Label Society - In This River - YouTube[/ame]

Zakk Wylde, Black Label Society - In This River


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/e3IFVQhTqq4]Night Ranger - Don't Tell Me You Love Me - YouTube[/ame]

Night Ranger ~ Don't Tell Me You Love Me


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryFwZFFU-pg&feature=share&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DPG0Vvk1GT-YNFOn-e_wwY]Loverboy - Love Will Rise Again - YouTube[/ame]

Loverboy ~ Love Will Rise Again


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/uXaobvYqWsw]Poison - Unskinny Bop (video oficial) - YouTube[/ame]

Poison ~ Unskinny Bop


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/6I7J_Fy0O80]Eyes of Eden-Faith-03 - Star - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/vad_PgHm8l0]HammerFall - Fury Of The Wild - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/_kjK-jmeYPA]Apocalyptica - Stroke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/kKLhHlnDCA0]Within Temptation- The Heart Of Everything - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/inCw3oQvoqg]Whoever Brings The Night by Nightwish - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/l_nHRFy3H08]Apocalyptica - Beyond time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/YfS62Ur8AEs]Lacuna Coil - No Need To Explain Lyrics HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/FfehOZJi25E]Black Blade - Two Steps From Hell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/MzKLjCk4Z-4]First Aid Kit - "Stand by your man" and "Those memories of you" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBZs_Py-1_0&list=RD023mbBbFH9fAg]Soundgarden - Rusty Cage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame="http://youtu.be/i2eJax0yUY8"]http://youtu.be/i2eJax0yUY8[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/O4NMdOPo3VM]Leaves' Eyes Legend Land Pt. 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame="http://youtu.be/TaHnkFFXDPA"]http://youtu.be/TaHnkFFXDPA[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgwrxcO48N8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgwrxcO48N8[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bBVzER6GsM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bBVzER6GsM[/ame]


----------



## Glensather

I'd kill to be able to play a piano like this, with no sheet music.

[youtube]OqcVIKQL7-g[/youtube]


----------



## April

Jroc said:


> Nine Inch Nails - We're In this Together With Lyrics - YouTube



Excellent....&#9829;


----------



## 25Caliber

Talent here is off the charts!  Sweeping Arpeggios...love it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCimk3sWoCg]Review - Rhapsody Of Fire - Tempesta Di Fuoco (2011) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Dedicated to the ones we love......

[ame=http://youtu.be/v0fBACHaBck]Always & Forever - Heat wave - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/YlfjO0Jz7gA]Kamelot - Edenecho - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/FsV5sUuCn4M]Nightwish Dark Chest Of Wonders - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/eqB36FsglEE]Electra Woman and Dyna Girl - Show Opening - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/BCbguNobCtk]Blood Makes Noise - Suzanne Vega - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/K1VNd2hRPfI]Suzanne Vega - Pornographer's Dream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eeC_xWY-5g]Skillet - My Obsession (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

This one is for all of you awesome contributors to my thread..I believe this mix is for ALL to enjoy...please listen....
Trans-Siberian Orchestra.....AWESOME! 

[ame=http://youtu.be/TZk0AiswrCs]Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Moonlight and madness - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

Someone who inspired me to play...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXr1TDzViBk]Whitesnake DVD - 08 Doug Aldrich solo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

I think you'll like this one, [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] ...

[ame=http://youtu.be/s-ORHWt-y4Q]Phantoms by Trans-Sylvanian Orchestra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

For sure [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]:

Particularly at the 1:07 mark and the scale runs starting at 2:22...love it.

TSO talent is off the charts!


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/AMFMf9cN64U]Georgia Satellites -Keep your hands to yourself - YouTube[/ame]

Georgia Satellites ~ Keep Your Hands To Yourself


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/4B_UYYPb-Gk]RUN-DMC - Walk This Way - YouTube[/ame]

RUN DMC and Aerosmith ~ Walk This Way


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taIyT-i4CHI]simpatía por el diablo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/Uk5iJyABIaI]ANGST IN MY PANTS (Sparks) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/cEsr5Mm3JfE]Dead Disco - METRIC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

Another inspiration of mine...Brian May...this is a great tribute to Freddie.

Did you know that Brian and his father made the guitar he uses?...this was like his first guitar...he still plays it.

Anyway...check this out...you will find that your head will start bobbing and going with the music...sometimes uncontrollably...lol...careful it might bob right off your head when he speeds up...dont hurt yourself...lol.

I like how he is able to keep the solo in high octave...not easy to do...not usually easy on the ears to do so...but he makes it work.  I like that.

Oh the bends in this are to die for..especially the one at the 9:27 mark....anyway...here it goes...enjoy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYabmM-uxdE]brian may best solo ever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0MXu6XjVgs]Phil Collins - Do You Remember - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgSv2cdvZJQ]Thunderstone - Tool of the Devil - YouTube[/ame]

Thunderstone - Tool Of The Devil


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_3TlrZLpQ0&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Accept - Balls To The Wall - YouTube[/ame]

Accept - Balls To The Wall


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY-HGhnyfXw&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Killer Dwarfs - Dirty Weapons - YouTube[/ame]

Killer Dwarfs - Dirty Weapons


----------



## Jroc

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMzU2xc1WRU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMzU2xc1WRU[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

YouTube


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJfFZqTlWrQ]P!nk - So What - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=169VUeusOe4]creed-higher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT_1mBc_Gjw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT_1mBc_Gjw[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PkcfQtibmU]Foo Fighters. Walk. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=gnSxtv5BnZo&NR=1]Plush - Acoustic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Crash Test Dummies...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDsZMHW1wMM]Crash Test Dummies - Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Fine Young Cannibals...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMERPNrprkk]Fine Young Cannibals 'Ever Fallen in Love (With Someone You Shouldn't've)'. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

medley for fellow baseball fans...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlGCgtlM1yE]Demolished Ballparks (old version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPd7Pd-jiO4]Dave Grohl - Walk & The Pretender (solo acoustic) - 3FM On Stage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMbvcp480Y4]Adagio in G Minor (Albinoni) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/i7RLjMmY5Q8]Fortune Teller - Krauss and Plant - YouTube[/ame]

Krauss and Plant ~ Fortune Teller


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/dtpeLia33PY]Robert Plant & Alison Kraus - Killing The Blues - YouTube[/ame]

Robert Plant and Alison Krauss ~ Killing The Blues


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/9ASbKF3TB2c]The Tractors - Hale Bop Boogie.avi - YouTube[/ame]

The Tractors ~ Hale Bop Boogie


----------



## 25Caliber

Its Summer Time...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RGQSBGaJS8]Y&T - Summertime Girls [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## animallover

Wow I like this thread. Lol I'm following you Troy...hehehe


----------



## animallover

May have been posted but here ya go..

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM8bTdBs-cw&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Metallica - One [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

Heres how you rock the blues...

Robert Plant is one of the best vocalist of all time in any era...IMHO of course.

He is almost 65 years old and just listen to his voice even now...Lord!

  [MENTION=1667]BlueGin[/MENTION]...thanks for posting Robert Plant...it reminded me and Ive spent the last two hours listening to him...love this thread!!


----------



## April

Jroc said:


> Baby I'm for real - The Originals - YouTube


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecFPU--vvf0]DEF LEPPARD - 'Animal' (Official) - YouTube[/ame]

Def Leppard - Animal


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVsiL2SBjko&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Kiss Symphony - Psycho Circus - YouTube[/ame]

Kiss - Psycho Circus


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD-E-LDc384]Metallica - Enter Sandman [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## animallover

[MENTION=39578]Wildcard[/MENTION] thank you for the rep. Love metallica.


----------



## animallover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Za0gWXJW1w&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Slaughter - Up All Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## animallover

This is one of my fav!

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy3fJ8Nmzyw&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Lita Ford - Close My eyes Forever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovRgmLzMek0]Speak To Me/Breathe - Pink Floyd - The Dark Side of the Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Sorry....my Pink Floyd is a dud.  Cuts off really early.


----------



## Wyld Kard

animallover said:


> [MENTION=39578]Wildcard[/MENTION] thank you for the rep. Love metallica.



You're welcome animallover, and how about another round of Metallica.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvF9PAxe5Ng&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Metallica - Fuel (Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Metallica - Fuel


----------



## 25Caliber

Great taste, AL...Lita Ford...my fave female rocker....and she plays a mean guitar also...talent!!

    [MENTION=43919]IrishTexanChick[/MENTION] --Pink Floyd and the melodic bends....     [MENTION=39578]Wildcard[/MENTION] --Metallica and the rhythm riffs...Yes!!!


----------



## animallover

Love Pearl Jam!

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs8y3kneqrs&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

It's either cherry red or...


----------



## 25Caliber

My #1 inspiration:

Question:
From 2:43 to 3:16...What do you think he is simulating?


----------



## testarosa

What are we doing in this thread??  I want to play too!

  [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION], I'll see your Eddie and raise you an Orianthi.


----------



## testarosa

[MENTION=43886]animallover[/MENTION]

Paula - that Leda song is baby girl's favorite song since she was 4 (only topped my Sammy's Mas Tequila)  I have her on video all mic'ed up singing it with her daddy.  Rep rep for that one.


----------



## testarosa

And a Nuno


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpGEeneO-t0]Crimson and Clover - Tommy James & The Shondells - YouTube[/ame]


Now I don't hardly know her
But I think I could love her
Crimson and clover

Ah
Well if she come walkin' over
Now I been waitin' to show her
Crimson and clover
Over and over

Yeah
My mind's such a sweet thing
I wanna do everything
What a beautiful feeling
Crimson and clover
Over and over

Crimson and clover, over and over


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAB-ZMLzcr0]David Bowie - Sorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

testarosa said:


> What are we doing in this thread??  I want to play too!
> 
> [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION], I'll see your Eddie and raise you an Orianthi.



You are always welcome, Testy.

Ahh yess...Orianthi...she did a duet with Steve Vai that I really like also.


----------



## animallover

Ok here is another one of my favorites. Enjoy because its a long one. Lol

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Guns N' Roses - November Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

A friend said something that reminded me of this song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv_zJrO_ptk]INXS - Devil Inside - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, I didn't search through the whole thread to see if this song has been used or not but I really like the video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3GkSo3ujSY]P!nk - Perfect - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

25Caliber said:


> A friend said something that reminded me of this song:
> 
> INXS - Devil Inside - YouTube


----------



## 25Caliber

I just saw that James Gandolfini passed away to an apparent heart attack while vacationing in Rome.

RIP, James.


----------



## IrishTexanChick

25Caliber said:


> I just saw that James Grandolfini passed away to an apparent heat attack while vacationing in Rome.
> 
> RIP, James.
> 
> [The Sopranos] Alabama 3 - Woke Up This Morning - lyrics - YouTube



Far out.  I'm definately bummed.  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDDkCiUhHCc]The Sopranos theme song - Woke up this morning - YouTube[/ame]

During the Sopranos......I had "dreams" about Tony and me.  

Listen to this version....it kicks ass.


----------



## IrishTexanChick

I'm so, so bummed out.  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcPgxQkcIVs]Furio Giunta and Tony Soprano Funny Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzJzUKa1b0A]You blow your father with that mouth? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjJL9DGU7Gg]Stone Temple Pilots - Interstate Love Song (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ht672-wYelc]Stone Temple Pilots - Vasoline (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JhsUFuqbCM]Velvet Revolver - Fall To Pieces - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVfUimq2KeI]'God Is Dead?' by Black Sabbath - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMAlqTW3ySM]Black Sabbath - Master of Reality (1971) Full Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTFD5DZwK7g]Foreplay/Long Time - Boston - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKbk_dQ8Mhg]The Outlaws- Green Grass and High Tides - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCXQycyN_Vs]The Marshall Tucker Band - Can't You See - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

YouTube


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoA5cqDSasM]Neil Young Down By The River - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m0bI82Rz_k]Collective Soul - Shine (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Vince Gill...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwmGWCJOxnw]Vince Gill - When I Call Your Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

YouTube


----------



## animallover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vo23H9J8o8&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Pride and Joy (Studio version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

some more SRV...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yWaZVchd6k]STEVIE RAY VAUGHAN - Look At Little Sister 1989 (a string breaks) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

still more SRV...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3N1DbLi0A4]03 Things That I Used To Do - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Tori Amos...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6IJdOcoLLs]TORI AMOS live CAUGHT A LITE SNEEZE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Fiona Apple...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFOzayDpWoI]Fiona Apple - Criminal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Joan Osborne...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D49kRl2t_wg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D49kRl2t_wg[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more JO...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKLNyZjIQyY]Joan Osborne - Right Hand Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## animallover

Sorry if this has been played already.

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2q_-xN2N54&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Tesla - Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## animallover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivFYVAntpw0&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Skid Row - I Remember You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5pUOVC50Y8]Journey - Open Arms (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

IrishTexanChick said:


> Stone Temple Pilots - Vasoline (Video) - YouTube



When our DD was 8 we took her to STP, all our friends freaked out we were taking her to that one.  I'm like, no worries, if Scott falls off the stage I'll cover her eyes.


----------



## testarosa

My old favorite-est band ever:


----------



## testarosa

David Lee Roth back when he was good.


----------



## testarosa

One more Mindcrime:


----------



## testarosa

One more from Rage for Order.  


And... I'm done.


----------



## testarosa

What the fuck is this?  I am totally disgusted with whoever this person is formerly known as Hannah Montana.
Hang in there Selena Gomez, you're us girl mommies last hope.


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1fpDWXwfso]Joan Baez : Love Is Just A Four-Letter Word - YouTube[/ame]

Joan Baez- Love Is Just A Four-Letter Word


----------



## testarosa




----------



## 25Caliber

After sleeping thru a meaningless rehearsal earlier today this is how I feel:

Ballad anyone?


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/gxjHFOG4CYc]Maroon - The Omega Suite - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/itV9PVvbHHA]Epica - Run For A Fall (Accoustic) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WHx0B90FUc]Richard Harris - MacArthur Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/HenMUlvxJIA]Nightwish "Bye Bye Beautiful" with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/D9s18rUaubc]Juno Reactor - Navras . HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCgwCJt5NQI]The Rolling Stones - Paint It Black - Live 1990 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yai54n6uo9E]The Rolling Stones - Start Me Up - Live 1990 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/LR_gcRp5v-k]Within Temptation - A Demon's Fate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/kKLhHlnDCA0]Within Temptation- The Heart Of Everything - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gX1EP6mG-E]Old Crow Medicine Show - Wagon Wheel [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/VK9qfVQ4Z04]Within Temptation - Angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## animallover

I love that song Sweet_caroline! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 25Caliber

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] ...I like the Demons Fate song a lot...I like the picture too...its very *RED* 

Had to listen twice!


----------



## April

25Caliber said:


> [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] ...I like the Demons Fate song a lot...I like the picture too...its very *RED*
> 
> Had to listen twice!



Yes, red is hot..


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/2H33bQZx4Ig]Rob Zombie - Demonoid Phenomenon (Explicit) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9aWPTCc2r0]matthew sweet girlfriend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/6DqLVfxM-NE]Rob Zombie & Ozzy Osbourne - Iron Head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/jAh_SCjCh8A]Ozzy Osbourne - Life Won't Wait - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDkhl-CgETg]Spacehog - In the Meantime (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dqok5m4lqeE]Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LloIp0HMJjc]Hugo - 99 Problems - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/hrpPd7T5jBQ]Ozzy Osbourne - Let Me Hear You Scream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

&#9829;

[ame=http://youtu.be/LM33_L2kKnQ]Ozzy Osbourne - I Just Want You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

AngelsNDemons said:


> &#9829;
> 
> Ozzy Osbourne - I Just Want You - YouTube


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk_WUs-zlNU]311-Amber - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAmcCdvZCDg]Going In Circles - Friends Of Distinction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Jroc said:


> 311-Amber - YouTube



I love 311! Got to see them play in a small club in my hometown...


----------



## Jroc

AngelsNDemons said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 311-Amber - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love 311! Got to see them play in a small club in my hometown...
Click to expand...


I love that song


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/GHgh3-J0fBw]Apocalyptica-"Broken Pieces" Feat. Lacey Sturm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/-d3RYW0YoEk]Flyleaf - Fully Alive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkXNEmtf9tk]Alannah Myles - Black Velvet 1990 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Kim Carnes...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOIS5taqA8]Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Laurie Anderson...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pJOHnE08hY]Laurie Anderson - Language Is A Virus (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Tina...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSmf9Cv5c1k]Tina Turner - One Of The Living [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Janis...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLOCO4S-i70]Big Brother & the Holding Company (Cheap Thrills) - 05. Turtle Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTp_Yy9QHBw]Devil Woman - Cliff Richard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Joan...[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MSwBM_CbyY]Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust (original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Joni...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StugAUy7hsc]Joni Mitchell - LIVE - For Free lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Judy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJeLguRecYc]Wh Knows Where The Time Goes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Leonard Cohen...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgI3BOA8ky8]Leonard Cohen - Hey, That's No Way To Say Goodbye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

John Prine...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_k9mslBS0A]John Prine Donald & Lydia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Randy Newman...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6NLlkFel4M]Randy Newman - Birmingham - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Jerry Jeff Walker...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2wRlXAsy-Y]Jerry Jeff Walker - Desperados Waiting For A Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Arlo Guthrie...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhMiX9cfyPM]Hobo's lullaby sung by Arlo Guthrie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Warren Zevon...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgyMUChgcbU]Warren Zevon - Lawyers, Guns, and Money - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

bayoubill said:


> Warren Zevon...
> 
> Warren Zevon - Lawyers, Guns, and Money - YouTube



Rep for that one. My redneck mother in laws favorite song saying.


----------



## testarosa

For [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] who knows who Y&T is - WOW.  Dave Meniketti all grown up and tastier than ever.


----------



## testarosa




----------



## testarosa

I'm going to start hitting my favorite's from hubby's old set lists.


----------



## testarosa




----------



## testarosa




----------



## testarosa

RIP Ronnie.  There's no one like you.


----------



## testarosa

And Randy, angel sent down for a brief time to share his awesome talent


----------



## animallover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErvgV4P6Fzc&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Guns N' Roses - Patience - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## animallover

Ok a little warning. Video may cause tears, you may need tissue. But its a great song and I love his voice.

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LKciD1tF48&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Simple Plan -Untitled (How Could This Happen To Me) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

It's playing on my Pandora.  He's a cheater, but still a good song lol


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

A good version of the tune Popcorn.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvDvTnTGjgQ]The Muppets - Popcorn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRgWBN8yt_E]Ray Charles - Georgia On My Mind (The Orginal Song From The Albom) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

For my daughter.  It's all MJ all the time in her room, posters and everything.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuNOkGnEme8]George Thorogood - Willie And The Hand Jive.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyhZXdJ_4l0]Early Morning Rain - Ian & Sylvia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

testarosa said:


> For my daughter.  It's all MJ all the time in her room, posters and everything.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXhy7ZsiR50



Ha! I was sooooo in love with MJ back in the 80's!  First album I bought...

Full version...

[ame=http://youtu.be/sOnqjkJTMaA]Michael Jackson - Thriller - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## testarosa

AngelsNDemons said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> For my daughter.  It's all MJ all the time in her room, posters and everything.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXhy7ZsiR50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! I was sooooo in love with MJ back in the 80's!  First album I bought...
> 
> Full version...
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/sOnqjkJTMaA]Michael Jackson - Thriller - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


She's home for summer, so MJ has been cranked for days.  He bridges the generation gap.  She saw This Is It a couple years ago when she was about 8, and she was in awe.  She's like WHAT DO YOU MEAN HE'S DEAD!?  Mommy!  If he wasn't dead I wanted to marry him!  lol  And he's been the center of her music world ever since.  We have the posters, she wears the gloves, the socks, she wanted to be him for Halloween.  Cracks me up that from our generation to theirs, he still has that kind of magic.  Could be worse idols, I could have to listen to Bieber or some other crap like the other girl mommies.


----------



## April

testarosa said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> For my daughter.  It's all MJ all the time in her room, posters and everything.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXhy7ZsiR50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! I was sooooo in love with MJ back in the 80's!  First album I bought...
> 
> Full version...
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/sOnqjkJTMaA]Michael Jackson - Thriller - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's home for summer, so MJ has been cranked for days.  He bridges the generation gap.  She saw This Is It a couple years ago when she was about 8, and she was in awe.  She's like WHAT DO YOU MEAN HE'S DEAD!?  Mommy!  If he wasn't dead I wanted to marry him!  lol  And he's been the center of her music world ever since.  We have the posters, she wears the gloves, the socks, she wanted to be him for Halloween.  Cracks me up that* from our generation to theirs, he still has that kind of magic. * Could be worse idols, I could have to listen to Bieber or some other crap like the other girl mommies.
Click to expand...


omg that is just tooo cute! And you're right about his 'magic' my 18 year old daughter luvz him too...although she keeps that a secret from her friends...must maintain a certain image yanno...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQKpyoztJn4]Dave Edmunds - Here Comes The Weekend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXGgDIj5KvA]I Wanna Be Like You (Sing Along Songs) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

I am in LOVE with these guys!

[ame=http://youtu.be/BOVAExuB7tk]Apocalyptica - Distraction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/nZXmnarmzuc]Kaamos - Apocalyptica - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/dY2oTiSaB0M]Apocalyptica - Romance (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Eqmj_aZ9hdU]Apocalyptica - The Shadow of Venus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/jggBqjKlkYE]Dragonforce Body Breakdown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

25Caliber said:


> [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] ...now there is some sweeping arpeggios!...nice...Dragonforce...talent!



Frikkin' A! [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/Q3j-ZZ4eDO8]Dragonforce - Through the Fire and Flames - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/_uRGavmAoTA]Presto Live - Epica - The Classical Conspiracy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

25Caliber said:


> "Through the Fire and Flames"...my fave of theirs...good choice, SheDevil


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6UqUbwX6s4&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Limp Bizkit - Rollin (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Limp Bizkit - Rollin


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLHUyd2veps&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Iced Earth - Frankenstein - YouTube[/ame]

Iced Earth - Frankenstein


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3ChrdJoBCk&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]P.O.D. - Alive - Satelite (HD) 2001 - YouTube[/ame]

P.O.D. - Alive


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Viguvabl-JA]Korn - Twisted Transistor [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]

Korn - Twisted Transistor


----------



## April

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S76_OlS3oHU&feature=share&list=PL89DBD8CF98359F7E]Motley Crue-Shout at the Devil [02] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/MaoX1qoCg94]Def Leppard - Let's Get Rocked + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/z-HrjtUpBfo]RATT - Round And Round (1984) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Wildcard said:


> P.O.D. - Alive - Satelite (HD) 2001 - YouTube
> 
> P.O.D. - Alive



P.O.D...Good one I should have posted one from them already


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/98I85ceICRM]AC/DC Let there be rock (1977, Unedited video version) - YouTube[/ame]

 Angus Young always makes me smile.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

The mix of blues and rock makes this AC/DC song a great bar tune!

[ame=http://youtu.be/S5xnc1p7BMk]AC/DC - JailBreak - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTMVOzPPtiw]Limp Bizkit - Nookie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTpw5XMnJig]Seven Nation Army lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/rLFxMXlZYbo]Eye - Smashing Pumpkins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqmRDV0a_70]Tool - Sober - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

AngelsNDemons said:


> Eye - Smashing Pumpkins - YouTube



Great song Sweetheart I owe you a rep for that one


----------



## April

Jroc said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eye - Smashing Pumpkins - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great song Sweetheart I owe you a rep for that one
Click to expand...


Luv me sum Pumpkins!


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ixZDTiXiHsc]Three Days Grace - Riot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q182kWAhiM]Staind - Its Been A While (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ifV5vSnbwv8]02 Tool - Jambi - 10 000 Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56vLS_KPp9I]Nine Inch Nails - We're in this Together (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/KWyBmEsKm1U]Breaking Benjamin - So Cold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/9x4BwRC53Us]Breaking Benjamin-Evil Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Dylan...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZPh3hpxLKs]Don't Think Twice It's Alright (Post Productions) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Leonard Cohen...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGorjBVag0I]Leonard Cohen - Dance Me to the End of Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BPm6wX7-Bo]311 - I'll Be Here Awhile - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/WjviqTgAQVI]Celldweller - Earth Scraper - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/wMz9mbgNDyM]Celldweller - I Can't Wait (Metal Revision by Paul Udarov) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Janis...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bEF6CcCW3k]Cheap Thrills - I Need A Man To Love (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/3aYiiGd3PZc]E.S Posthumus - Unstoppable - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shoey

Old school..... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c24g4xZhHXQ]One Way - Cutie Pie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

This weekend I will share some of the Philly Sound songs and tunes I love.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsNGqy-BBao]Teddy Pendergrass - When Somebody Loves You Back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shoey

Sweet_Caroline said:


> This weekend I will share some of the Philly Sound songs and tunes I love.


 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ligIq6o0rUU]TSOP (The Sound Of Philadelphia) [Original 12" Version] - MFSB featuring The Three Degrees (1974) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krvQncrSOv8]The Delfonics - When You Get Right Down to It [Studio Quality] 480p - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Shoey said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend I will share some of the Philly Sound songs and tunes I love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ligIq6o0rUU]TSOP (The Sound Of Philadelphia) [Original 12" Version] - MFSB featuring The Three Degrees (1974) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...




This one brings so many memories.  It takes me right back.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub72eylahJg]JUNIOR WALKER and the ALLSTARS - "WHAT DOES IT TAKE" (to win your love) 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CLbFtGn5Fk]Billy Paul - Let's Make a Baby (Full Album Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/nnk6fVzPvk8]Nine Inch Nails - The Only Time [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

More of the weekend's Philly Sound from me.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obNZpMmmvO8&list=PL6459DB43EEF13330]AIN'T NO STOPPIN' US NOW (ULTIMIX) - McFADDEN & WHITEHEAD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QrJLy_8q6I]Patti LaBelle - Somebody Loves You Baby (AMAZING) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

25Caliber said:


> After sleeping thru a meaningless rehearsal earlier today this is how I feel:
> 
> Ballad anyone?
> 
> 
> Mo?tley Cru?e - Home Sweet Home - YouTube



Isn't "rehearsal" code for guys hanging out to drink beer?

;-)


----------



## Surfer

Those are some great choices!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjg6flu3zuc]Toots and the Maytals - 54-46 Was My Number - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

Dang I loved these guys!  Best of the best coming together.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLetxDAiHKk]Damn Yankees - High Enough (Uprising Tour 1992) WIDESCREEN 1080p HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYGbJg6iQ4s]Eli's Coming_0002.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'nother Leonard Cohen...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUWI1Uo_qjE]Leonard Cohen - I'm Your Man.mpg???????. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

More Philadelphia sound.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQAu65WLlso]Phyllis Hyman - You Know How To Love Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Well, it is an anything and everything thread, isn't it?   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMT698ArSfQ]Las Ketchup - The Ketchup Song (Asereje) (Spanglish Version) (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF0zjO76Cig]Nickelback - Gotta Be Somebody - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQ92eyxnxmQ]Daughtry - It's Not Over - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/kGUtl4DTJVU]primal fear-The darkness - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Queen - 'Bohemian Rhapsody' - YouTube[/ame]

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5pHM-o2_Dk]Mary Jane's Last Dance- Tom Petty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

IrishTexanChick said:


> Nickelback - Gotta Be Somebody - YouTube



Lmao.  I do Nickelback and their concert was so fabulous. No didn't take daughter for that one, they had the lyrics to Something in your mouth on the big screen and threw beer at you.   Everyone makes fun of me for Nickelback and Chad.  F them Chica. Lol rep.


----------



## testarosa

Wildcard said:


> Queen - 'Bohemian Rhapsody' - YouTube
> 
> Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody



Out of reps. IOU1.  Daughter's favorite band next to MJ, Bon Jovi and Ozzy.  No Bieber here.


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmOOGeZE-aE]Korn - Did My Time - YouTube[/ame]

Korn - Did My Time


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Wildcard said:


> Queen - 'Bohemian Rhapsody' - YouTube
> 
> Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody



The greatest rock anthem in history. It is so written. It shall be. Amen.


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOgpT5rEKIU]Alanis Morissette - Thank You (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

I was not really a big Sting fan but I've always loved this song. I saw him live as an opening act for The Grateful Dead in Las Vegas. What the hell can I say? The guy has charisma! He was the best part of the concert. I began to appreciate Sting's talents ever since.

[ame=http://youtu.be/jGLWyrX06NY]The Police - Synchronicity II - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfI4111pc0s]The Beatles-Come Together lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Leonard Cohen from long ago when I first heard him...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L80CQpY9Yys]Leonard Cohen - Hey, that's no way to say goodbye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Alanis Morissette...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH-acJ-hL2g]Alanis Morissette - Uninvited song + On-Screen Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Ozzy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqYEQVqcKCg]Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Power Station... with Robert Palmer... kicks ass...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiFRLHeyTl4]1985 The Power Station - Get it On (Bang A Gong) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Duran Duran...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkMuXhHd4ak]A VIEW TO A KILL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Hall & Oates...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8grXzXw39zI]Hall & Oates - Dance on Your Knees / Out of Touch (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

a favorite travellin' tune from my hitchhiking days 40 years ago...

Steely Dan...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35tY-N9hHUs]steely dan - reelin' in the years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

and another...

Argent...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ]Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

and another...

Billy Preston...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghj5V5cUo1s]Billy Preston - Will It Go Round in Circles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

and another...

Skylark...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyKXW3ioY1Q]SKYLARK (DAVID FOSTER) WILDFLOWER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

and another...

Paul McCartney & Wings...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKuFyHwG188]Paul McCartney - My Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

and another...

Elton John...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA78e27R_J4]Elton John- Daniel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

and another...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-KAvPbO8JY]George Harrison-Give Me Love (Give Me Peace On Earth) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

and another...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFP0iU066L4]Ringo Starr - Photograph ( 1973 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

and another...

Jim Croce...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zztW0wkGzd8]Jim Croce - I've Got A Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shoey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU0pC_COWHw]Gary Wright - Dream Weaver (1975) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Some great songs you have chosen BB.

Some more Philly Sound from me for this weekend.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_1s2UFc_z8&list=PL1937058E483B968E]The O'Jays - I Love Music (1975) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shoey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh0iihjANPc]Deep Purple Highway Star - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/RyWO08vYvYk]Seether- Fake It Uncensored - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

The last of the Philadelphia sound songs from me for this weekend.  I hope you have enjoyed them.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0atv9v2nNww]The Three Degrees - Dirty Ol' Man (1974) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/dpif2shN0vg]Linkin Park - What I`ve Done[HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shoey

Ike and Tina Turner performing "Nutbush City Limits" live..... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipOz_k9zvzo]Nutbush city limits - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlB24gvPdn4]How's it gonna be (Lyrics) - Third Eye Blind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWhXyNL74yI]Candlebox - Far Behind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/zZwiyB33Pi0]The Birthday Massacre - Looking Glass - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjNn4bbbgSw]Seven Mary Three - Cumbersome (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

bayoubill said:


> and another...
> 
> Elton John...
> 
> Elton John- Daniel - YouTube



ok I am a Elton John fan from way back Jr high school

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8]Elton John - Your song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Sweet_Caroline said:


> The last of the Philadelphia sound songs from me for this weekend.  I hope you have enjoyed them.
> 
> The Three Degrees - Dirty Ol' Man (1974) - YouTube



The Three Degrees were sweet...

love this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6fVDAjs9f0]-The Three Degrees- -When will see you again- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more smooth soul stylings from the 70's...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Wlz_bKHi9s]Barry White "I'm Gonna Love You Just A Little More Baby" (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

an' some more...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XcTyEKSnYg]Easy - The Commodores - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

and another...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9BRqGpppJw]Tower Of Power - So Very Hard To Go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

can't forget Al Green...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COiIC3A0ROM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COiIC3A0ROM[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

shifting to sumpin' different...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gUIaopvX2I]Sarah McLachlan (HQ) - Angel (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


'night all...

sweet dreams and blessings to each and every one of you...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Nite BB.  Some brilliant songs there.  You have great taste!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4FbRl1Lms4]Boston - Amanda - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loM99T_XEyk]Whitesnake - Is This Love (HQ music video) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gin-l4LDdXQ]Whitesnake - Here I Go Again lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvJj7SN9EWI]Luther Ingram - If Loving You Is Wrong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDRbF80NKDU]Brook Benton - Rainy Night in Georgia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViIx5uagasY]"One Day I'll Fly Away" - Randy Crawford (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBKcKQHZXks]Norah Jones, Come away with me - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd02pGJx0s0]Norah Jones - Sunrise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shoey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c7d8BYJy8I]ZZ Top - Just Got Paid (From "Double Down Live - 1980") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Rhiannon Giddens - antique banjo
Leyla McCalla - cello

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3GCWZlHjYk]Carolina Chocolate Drops at the Handlebar--#8 Julie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Misty

Beau Soir~Claude Debussy. The most beautiful song played on the two most beautiful instruments. IMHO 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTYTJD9u0zM&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Claude Debussy - Beau Soir / Beautiful Evening/ Indulis SUNA - violin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shoey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ennMD1fPtXA]herb alpert - rise 1979 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## animallover

In memory of my best friend Brandy. You are missed everyday.

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey0HrEvh44c&feature=youtube_gdata_player]ALABAMA - Angels Among Us - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shoey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R20f-TPKjzc]Electric Light Orchestra- Evil Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

Hey all...good tunes today.  

We rocked a wedding and reception this weekend...I uploaded a video to my Facebook page...Includes a cover to "Is This Love"   [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION] ...all friends enjoy!  

Happy Manic Monday!

(One of the hottest female lead singers ever...wowzers!)


----------



## Shoey

"He's my favorite honkie" ​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPP7hRY9vYQ]Steve Martin & The Toot Uncommons - King Tut (Slayd5000) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fk0V_GGa2XM]Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond 1990 Live Video HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline




----------



## Shoey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJLEXgkddPQ]Joe Dolce - Shaddap you face 1981 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vgnj2NcMMDY]Godsmack - Greed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=YfjTZLxekig&feature=endscreen]Saliva - Click Click Boom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Misty

Still Alive from Portal. Lol beautiful song for us nerds :/


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Portal - 'Still Alive' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## animallover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC8oP4Z_xPw&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Joan Jett - I Love Rock 'n' Roll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

I HAVE to spread the LOVE....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCkZWyohP7M]Foghat - I Just Want To Make Love To You (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWpND8GhBuU]FREE RIDE - Edgar Winter Group - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shoey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkqfpkTTy2w]guess who- american woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Laura Branigan...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8-pP4VboBk]Laura Branigan - Self Control - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

David Bowie...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iI5gcQHB9_M]David Bowie Fame - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Elvin Bishop...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVOjLVEA3lU]Elvin Bishop - Fooled Around And Fell In Love (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Walter Egan...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7DAHi_Cks8]Walter Egan - Magnet and Steel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Nick Gilder...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_GUnwlXqP4]Nick Gilder - Hot Child In The City (full version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shoey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNrbrhQknLQ]Russ Ballard - Voices - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Kim Carnes...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOIS5taqA8]Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Diana Ross... disco phase... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tauI0GdKcTc]Upside Down - Diana Ross (1980) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more disco...!

Silver Convention...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_77OclyEvo]Silver Convention - Fly Robin fly 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


btw, I was then and still remain hot for the red-headed gal on the right...


----------



## bayoubill

from 'round 1970... a DR & Supremes clone from England...

The Flirtations...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCKY-Mv230o]The Flirtations - Nothing But A Heartache (early video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

terrific slow-dance tune from my high school days...

Vanilla Fudge...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg98zELQxkI]Vanilla Fudge Take Me For A Little While (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/1k8craCGpgs]Journey - Don't Stop Believin' (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/kag0TsZzxpw]The Jeff Healey Band - Angel Eyes (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## animallover

Gotta get back to work. Ttyl have a great day!

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfiJEfBNRqg&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Shiftwork - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/JwLzIPkrQIE]Aerosmith-Rag Doll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eVZenBd1VE&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]BAD COMPANY - Bad Company (1974) - YouTube[/ame]

Bad Company - Bad Company


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4aob4zlhIk]Mötley Crüe - Kickstart My Heart (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Motley Crue - Kick Start My Heart


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSTct2FFamw&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Queensryche - Empire - YouTube[/ame]

Queensryche - Empire


----------



## April

Makes the heart swell....luv this!

[ame=http://youtu.be/PNUqicbFBN0]Staind - So Far Away [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA6L2sOvhnI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA6L2sOvhnI[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmDxJrggie8]Luther Vandross - Dance With My Father - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shoey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jr4wGFJrSss]Sniff'n The Tears - Driver's Seat- Rock Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/xADxCtFkdn8]Staind - Its Been A While (CD Quality) [Original] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame="http://youtu.be/iST5SnhPaSw"]http://youtu.be/iST5SnhPaSw[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/VJrbHapH5pM]Skid Row - Youth Gone Wild (music video) HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzwU6TvWpXA]Big Chuck & Little John Chase - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItYBhVrpg1M]Manhattan Transfer - Soul Food To Go (Sanremo 1988) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4A-MpguCvw]Manhattan Transfer ? Birdland @ Live 720p HD - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--A5H5jum7w]Manhattan Transfer - Groovin' (live, 2009) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd9OhYroLN0&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Linkin Park - Crawling - YouTube[/ame]

Linkin Park - Crawling


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg06B46VVys]Great White - Rock Me - YouTube[/ame]

Great White - Rock Me


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/1w7OgIMMRc4]Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Rbm6GXllBiw]Guns N' Roses - Paradise City - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/VC9L-BZ1PI0]Guns N' Roses-You Could Be Mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/MVU2S4I64Q0]Guns N' Roses - Night Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/-tjKe3nPpL4]Guns N Roses-Mr. Brownstone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKFx0MMqb48]Kid Rock - Picture ft. Sheryl Crow [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu3rsha1ZtI]Kid Rock - Born Free [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

fuckin a


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/X_IWlPHMziU]AC/DC - Rock And Roll Ain't Noise Pollution - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Top that.....bitches


----------



## IrishTexanChick

crank it....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glb2U6y-GdU]Kid Rock - Cowboy (Enhanced Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc_JcGuH5Z8]Grand Funk Railroad - We're an American Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V56i4DKV5UM]Foo Fighters - Everlong [Acoustic] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL68ZeclcA]Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg]Bob Seger- Turn the Page - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ypkv0HeUvTc]Marilyn Manson - The Beautiful People - YouTube[/ame]

Marilyn Manson - The Beautiful People


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=221mohEolWc]Neil Young - Old Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzGhc9XRv9Q]Bob Seger Travelin Man Beautiful Loser - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have you ever seen the rain? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG3Oln7sgjU]William Elliott Whitmore - Hell Or High Water (Live on KEXP) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ul-cZyuYq4]Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Take your clothes off
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt75y38J00s]Joe Walsh- Rocky Mountain Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXWvKDSwvls]Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs]one bourbon one scotch one beer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97ECZMvbLxg]one Bourbon one Scotch one Beer - George Thorogood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/6zfSaEH2NdI]Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/g23GiivXC78]AC/DC - Big Balls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/L3fP18gIoAY]AC/DC She's Got The Jack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U]Don McLean- American Pie (with Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

WTF!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDpYBT0XyvA]Werewolves Of London - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

sweet
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI]Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysP_X_CmE_s]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xf-Lesrkuc]Train - Drops Of Jupiter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

I miss my ex.....alot of the time


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtvqT_wMeY]Soul Asylum - Runaway Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq4j1LtCdww]Alice Cooper - Poison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtvqT_wMeY]Soul Asylum - Runaway Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mRFWQoXq4c]Bob Seger- Night Moves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfQbkFp16cw]The Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxPgFHgqtAY]Jungle Love - Steve Miller Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

radar love


----------



## IrishTexanChick

foreigner


----------



## IrishTexanChick

rollin onto you


----------



## Vikrant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-D1EB74Ckg]Selena Gomez - Come & Get It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

whoa......nice


----------



## IrishTexanChick

radar love


----------



## IrishTexanChick

very superstit


----------



## IrishTexanChick

foghat


----------



## Vikrant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-vFvXlBWpM]NICK LUCAS - Wasting My Love On You (1930) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/r4SXtO7E10E]Aerosmith - Amazing (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## animallover

Time for vacation! Beach here I come!.

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HoD7HYnjzc&feature=youtube_gdata_player]ZAC BROWN BAND--TOES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_siYfZDh5w]Emeli Sandé - My Kind of Love - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nwdjQmc_N8]Emeli Sandé - Next To Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/G5uamDMoW4o]Poison - Something To Believe In - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

not usually a fan of big-haired metal bands...

but I kinda like this...

from the mid-80's... Ratt... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u8teXR8VE4]Ratt - Round And Round (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/mh8MIp2FOhc]Bon Jovi - I'll Be There For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/i28UEoLXVFQ]Cinderella - Don't Know What You Got (Till It's Gone) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

bayoubill said:


> not usually a fan of big-haired metal bands...
> 
> but I kinda like this...
> 
> from the mid-80's... Ratt...
> 
> Ratt - Round And Round (Official Video) - YouTube



Oh wow! This brings back a lot of memories. I think this came out within a year or two of Twisted Sister's  "We're Not Going To take It". People who don't like these songs don't have big enough speakers!!!


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/AQoAi4QcW0c]Quiet Riot - Come on feel the noize by Cpt Flam 18 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxdmw4tJJ1Y&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane (PCM Version) - YouTube[/ame]

Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane


----------



## IrishTexanChick

I have to say.....I got WAY loaded last night and got on here.  I'm claiming, "drunk posting" and hoping I didn't do anything tooooooo bad.  If I did.....I'm very sorry.
Bad Bad girl!!!


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2L_6SAWwiY]"Animal (Fuck Like A Beast) [Live]" by W.A.S.P. - Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

W.A.S.P. - Animal (Fuck Like A Beast)


----------



## Wyld Kard

IrishTexanChick said:


> I have to say.....I got WAY loaded last night and got on here.  I'm claiming, "drunk posting" and hoping I didn't do anything tooooooo bad.  If I did.....I'm very sorry.
> Bad Bad girl!!!



I noticed that you posted the same vid twice, but it's all good.


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/d2XdmyBtCRQ]Mötley Crüe - Girls, Girls, Girls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

sorta in the same vein...

my favorite Van Halen tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK5zubdgf4Y]Van halen - Why can't this be love (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'nother tune sorta in the same vein...

Power Station with Robert Palmer...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiFRLHeyTl4]1985 The Power Station - Get it On (Bang A Gong) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

and another...

Ozzy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqYEQVqcKCg]Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Speaking of fucking........
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTFwQP86BRs]Nine Inch Nails - Closer (Director's Cut) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/CbAMQmNfrTs]Dokken - Heaven Sent - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

getting off metal...

how 'bout Gett Off (Prince)...

wish I could post the awesome official video, but the chinchy li'l fucker doesn't allow it...

so here's nearly the next best thing...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1mKTE6dH7s]Gett Off ~ By Drama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/JDveKxl7Ohs]Dokken - Dream Warriors (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

IrishTexanChick said:


> Speaking of fucking........
> Nine Inch Nails - Closer (Director's Cut) - YouTube



I'm a big fan of fucking... and all the various mouth and hands stuff that lead up to the action...


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXP_pr7np-o]Frank Zappa-Apostrophe' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

IrishTexanChick said:


> Frank Zappa-Apostrophe' - YouTube



great stuff...

more Zappa... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3-Z_gVbsxc]Frank Zappa - Jewish Princess (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/-gZ25MYwWpM]Rammstein - Du Hast [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

JohnL.Burke said:


> Rammstein - Du Hast [Official Video] - YouTube



somehow reminds me of kick-ass action movie scenes...

like this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzfSLgWkTlY]The Bourne Supremacy (8/9) Movie CLIP - Car Chase With Kirill (2004) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Damn it....I can't sleep.
I'm thinking I could possibly be possessed.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPslBGjuRL0]Collective Soul - Shine (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

IrishTexanChick said:


> Damn it....I can't sleep.
> I'm thinking I could possibly be possessed.
> Collective Soul - Shine (Studio Version) - YouTube



well, hey...

I can help... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr645Ti4ju8]I Can Help - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

wanna hear this again...

Mott The Hoople...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubBpu3MHmtM]Mott the Hoople - All the Way From Memphis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

and this... 

love the video...

Steppenwolf...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoGOOBA6Pfg]Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride [Steir's Mix] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'nother changeup...

ZZ Top...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVDBjVA3-8E]ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin .mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'nother favorite ZZ Top tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzkgHVZuhtQ]ZZ Top - Rough Boy (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16B5Xm8_IKw]Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass The Lonely Bull Video 1962 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O92vEIt5jhI]Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass ~ Spanish Flea - YouTube[/ame]

1. Rise
2. Drivin' Home
3. Sneakin' In
4. Rendezvous
5. The Lonely Bull
6. Spanish Flea
7. My Funny Valentine
8. Side Steppin'
9. Across The Bridge
10. A Taste Of Honey
11. Sugar Cane
12. This Guy's In Love With You

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mejBINAhFI]Herb Alpert Live at Montreux (1996) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Sing along

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hphwfq1wLJs]Rod Stewart - Da Ya Think I'm Sexy? (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPV0sa_sGaY]Rod Stewart & Ron Wood - Maggie May (Live At Royal Albert Hall 2004) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVnfZMTUB7Q]Rod Stewart One Night Only full concert Live at Royal Albert Hall 2004 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## animallover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU9lv_WqK6k&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Genesis Land of Confusion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miZWYmxr8XE]Ball Of Confusion (That's What The World Is Today) - YouTube[/ame]

The Temptations- Ball Of Confusion(That's What The World Is Today)


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHfB63ln1Ig]The Chambers Brothers - Time Has Come Today - YouTube[/ame]

The Chambers Brothers- Time Has Come Today


----------



## konradv

... and a short one to round it out.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1Z_hskvz1M]Maurice Williams & the Zodiacs - Stay - YouTube[/ame]

Maurice Williams & the Zodiacs- Stay


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/gzT8AoOau1Y]Stone Temple Pilots - Creep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/9lZgHdOU-ko]Wicked Garden - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/IzZP63JgPRs]Stone Temple Pilots - Crackerman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/71zsRJR_X4E]Alice In Chains - Man In The Box - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/3mbBbFH9fAg]Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/xmUZ6nCFNoU]The Smashing Pumpkins - Today - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

change up...

[ame=http://youtu.be/2-V8kYT1pvE]Pantera - I'm Broken (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/mDA2nauLnk0]Pantera - Hollow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/RwuWpkU-iHw]Mother Love Bone - This is Shangrila (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/JFOw7R96_kM]Mother Love Bone - Capricorn Sister - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/kNS9EeGHz6I]Mother Love Bone - Stargazer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/FyBJoFz_QPw]Chloe Dancer/ Crown of Thorns Mother Love Bone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Chillout time

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jzx664u5DA]Stranger On The Shore - Acker Bilk - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm2csqUjIbI]Autumn Leaves -- Acker Bilk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

konradv said:


> Ball Of Confusion (That's What The World Is Today) - YouTube
> 
> The Temptations- Ball Of Confusion(That's What The World Is Today)



Great song..Takes me back to 2nd grade


----------



## animallover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mwgv7WjPK4&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Dream Theater - Instrumedley (live at budokan) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

was just now thinkin' 'bout summa the lessor-known acts that played at the rock festivals I went to back in the late 60's...

here's one...

Lee Michaels... 

btw... he didn't play this tune at the time... it came later... the stuff he played in the late 60's was fairly forgettable...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GugeaiBgftY]Lee Michaels - Do You Know What I Mean - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

and another...

Cat Mother & The All-Night Newsboys...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAXYA-Rko7o]Cat Mother and the All Night Newsboys Good Old Rock N Roll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

and another...

Brownsville Station...

these guys knocked my socks off with this tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4eRO_Z86RI]Rumble ~ Brownsville Station - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

and another...

It's A Beautiful Day...

of all the acts I saw back then, they were prolly my second favorite, with Janis being my first...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wh2VrmTUeA]Bombay Calling - It's a Beautiful Day (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Now for some Neil Diamond, and I am not going to post Sweet Caroline!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ttDUGM-1mU]Neil Diamond - Coming to America - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxDyXK93o6g]Neil Diamond - I am... I said (W/Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

I haven't been watching America's Got Talent these last coupla years...

but the season 'fore those, I happened to catch this performance... which completely blew me away...

Landau Eugene Murphy, Jr... a 30-something-year-old black dude... dread-locked carwash detailer from Logan, West Virginia...

who channeled Sinatra and, IMHO, did him one better...

love this guy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVflKxMN7wk]Landau Eugene Murphy Jr. - America's Got Talent 2011, New York Auditions (FULL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/fGYEXYPy3Mw]Rammstein Engel (Official Video) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h81Ojd3d2rY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h81Ojd3d2rY[/ame]

The Mamas & The Papas- Monday Monday

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odUxMlud0Xg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odUxMlud0Xg[/ame]

The Moody Blues- Tuesday Afternoon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4KXUr9JVng]Simon & Garfunkel- Wednesday Morning 3 A.M. - YouTube[/ame]

Simon & Garfunkel- Wednesday Morning 3 AM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qadKIvx3mc]Townes Van Zandt - Like A Summer Thursday - YouTube[/ame]

Townes Van Zandt- Like A Summer Thursday

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa2nLEhUcZ0]The Cure - Friday Im In Love - YouTube[/ame]

The Cure- Friday I'm in Love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLiMy4NaSKc]Saturday in the Park- Chicago - YouTube[/ame]

Chicago- Saturday in the Park

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED5s1-Fe9FA]Johnny Cash - Sunday Morning Coming Down - YouTube[/ame]

Johnny Cash- Sunday Morning Coming Down


----------



## bayoubill

Norah Jones... 

mmmm...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3rcOpZ1Xt8]Turn me on - Norah Jones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Etta James...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZXvLsltu2A]At Last-Etta James - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Lady Day...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P0hG3sD0-E]Billie Holiday - All of me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Judy Collins...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJeLguRecYc]Wh Knows Where The Time Goes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more Judy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZn6q1OKbNU]Judy Collins - The Song of Old Lovers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

It seems like some Elvis impersonator sang this but it is nice nevertheless.


----------



## bayoubill

Vikrant said:


> It seems like some Elvis impersonator sang this but it is nice nevertheless.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHyr7OsrLlk



I'm no expert on Elvis musicology, and not much of an Elvis fan...

but that sure sounds like Elvis to me...


----------



## bayoubill

like I said, I'm not much of an Elvis fan...

but I can't help but love this tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V430M59Yn8]Can't Help Falling In Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'nother Elvis favorite...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BirclTYVh74]Elvis Presley - Always on My Mind [Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

bayoubill said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like some Elvis impersonator sang this but it is nice nevertheless.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHyr7OsrLlk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no expert on Elvis musicology, and not much of an Elvis fan...
> 
> but that sure sounds like Elvis to me...
Click to expand...


That is not Elvis, I think. May be some Elvis experts can share their views.


----------



## bayoubill

10cc...

from before summa y'all were even born...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO8QIzmen9c]checha y su india maya caballero. checha mix cumbias. dj jejen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Vikrant said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like some Elvis impersonator sang this but it is nice nevertheless.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHyr7OsrLlk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no expert on Elvis musicology, and not much of an Elvis fan...
> 
> but that sure sounds like Elvis to me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not Elvis, I think. May be some Elvis experts can share their views.
Click to expand...


personally, I don't care enough 'bout this issue to know the answer, one way or the other...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6h-sZg5vmg]Neil Diamond - Both Sides Now (Live) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2ORnl6QG6g]Neil Diamond - Holly Holy (Rare, live) - YouTube[/ame]


Neil Diamond - BBC Concert 1971 - FULL VERSION
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gtd8stZPXNc]Neil Diamond - BBC Concert 1971 - FULL VERSION - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvtdbfI1sqQ]Pearl Jam with Neil Young - Rockin in the free world Toronto 2011 COMPLETE - YouTube[/ame]

Pearl Jam with Neil Young- Rockin' in the Free World


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX-IyEfLZt4]Tom Waits - Jersey Girl (Original) 1980 - YouTube[/ame]

Tom Waits- Jersey Girl


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVgH1WPvWhg]Sweet Jane - The Velvet Underground - original - YouTube[/ame]

The Velvet Underground- Sweet Jane


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIX0ZDqDljA]The rolling stones-You can't always get what you want - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kve_N8rmmQ]Rolling Stones Honky tonk woman lyric - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/sZLKtjATZt0]Van Halen - Dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Oh....man.....memories.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tRdBsnX4N4]Beast Of Burden by The Rolling Stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/OfQDn5BU0bQ]Van Halen - Best Of Both Worlds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

This will hit the spot.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdz5kCaCRFM]Blues Traveler - Hook - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G4isv_Fylg]Coldplay - Paradise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

How about a little alternative rock....I like this group 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peU2rztucGk]Cake - Never There - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gASM80WaBZM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gASM80WaBZM[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Fuckin' primo......
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRH7O3hHw3k]ELO - Showdown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Boy Blue...

prolly my favorite ELO tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13SUE82g_Rs]"Boy Blue" by ELO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

saw Plant & Page perform this tune in concert back in the mid-90's...

with the full orchestra behind 'em...

fuckin' awesome...

thought I'd died and gone to heaven... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-wb6qCiIN0]Jimmy Page - Robert Plant - Kashmir (Live) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

bayoubill said:


> saw Plant & Page perform this tune in concert back in the mid-90's...
> 
> with the full orchestra behind 'em...
> 
> fuckin' awesome...
> 
> thought I'd died and gone to heaven...
> 
> Jimmy Page - Robert Plant - Kashmir (Live) HD - YouTube



P. Diddy (accompanied by Jimmy Page) did a pretty cool version of this tune for the movie Godzilla...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvA26p6wMYc]Puff Daddy feat. Jimmy Page - Come With Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

not much of a Michael Jackson fan...

but I do love this tune... 'specially while watching the official video...

'specially love the intro featuring the kid from Home Alone and the fat guy from Cheers... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u36XX596Uhk&feature=endscreen&NR=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u36XX596Uhk&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Alicia Keys...

sigh...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rywUS-ohqeE]Alicia Keys - No One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

I've been looking for this tune for years on YouTube...

finally, somebody's put it up...

John Hiatt... Snake Charmer... from the movie White Nights...

kicks ass... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8yzyypLEWc]John Hiatt- Snake Charmer @3:46 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'nother great John Hiatt tune...

Cry Love...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el3IygVnIqM]John Hiatt - Cry Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Tracy Chapman...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2kEx5BLoC4]Tracy Chapman - Give me one reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwAw9ThDQmk]Animals - House Of The Rising Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ]Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven Live (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1ZRBPA8SK0]Guns N' Roses - Knocking On Heaven's Door Live In Tokyo 1992 HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more Animals...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNpR77po1xU]The Animals - Don't Bring Me Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more Zep...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ty_WlmIKvY]Led Zeppelin Going to California. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more Guns n' Roses...?

fuck that...

got no use for 'em whatsoever...


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li9eSIGqNpE]Our Lady Peace Somewhere Out There lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYifQoEcWY4]Innocent - Our Lady Peace (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/UmIrGCWgxac]Slipknot Debut Ozzfest Performance May 27th 1999 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgSgOTxcEMk]The Beach Boys-Heroes and Villains - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUxlMwn1Ui4]The Beach Boys-Darlin' - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws6lTt4D5JY]The Beach Boys-Wouldn't It Be Nice - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/yw5qEuNxIrI]Slipknot mask changes over time - 1996 - 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5IRI4oHKNU]The Zombies - She's Not There - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc7b62El_fk]The Zombies-Time Of The Season - YouTube[/ame]


Best Of The 60's: The Zombies (Full Album)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWmevhoJ83w]Best Of The 60's: The Zombies (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3gtHKlBCOc&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Metallica Master of Puppets (music video) - YouTube[/ame]

Metallica - Master Of Puppets


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsmcDLDw9iw]Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast - YouTube[/ame]

Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ0sW7KOFhU]Manowar - Warriors of the World HD - YouTube[/ame]

Manowar - Warriors Of The World


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO2cHJmDkBg]Alice Cooper - Feed My Frankenstein - YouTube[/ame]

Alice Cooper - Feed My Frankenstein


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Chillout time.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF48CNcSjwI]James Galway & Phil Coulter - Home Away From Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsW32Gz15go]Center for Documentary Studies and Music Maker: Singing with Captain Luke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkXi-hIdYME]TEMPTATIONS VS. FOUR TOPS 1985 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GPw8Q5WBxQ]The Temptations Vs The Four Tops live Motown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMIcid8ZrEM]Linda Ronstadt - "Frenesí" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFFKpYn4DYw]Perfidia en español - Linda Ronstadt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PqmVXbhmAg]Metallica - The Struggle Within (Music Video) HD - YouTube[/ame]

Metallica - The Struggle Within


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04F4xlWSFh0]Drowning Pool - Bodies - YouTube[/ame]

Drowing Pool - Bodies


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUzd9KyIDrM]System Of A Down - B.Y.O.B. - YouTube[/ame]

System Of A Down - B.Y.O.B


----------



## bayoubill

Stevie Ray Vaughn played some big arenas all around the world...

but, imho, he was always at his best playing small venues down here along the Gulf Coast...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xX-GJ46kiCo]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Superstition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

wanna hear this one again...

Jimi... Machine Gun...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEHaF51qwZY]Vietnam War ( Machine Gun - Jimi Hendrix ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more Jimi and the Band of Gypsies... with the great Buddy Miles...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxOhTC6Itlw](Jimi Hendrix - Band Of Gypsys Who Knows) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Title tune from a great album by Stevie Winwood...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0fOveD6opw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0fOveD6opw[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

wanna hear this again...

Jane Child... Welcome To The Real World...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwNzWvF1JzU]"Welcome To The Real World" - Jane Child - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Wildcard said:


> System Of A Down - B.Y.O.B. - YouTube
> 
> System Of A Down - B.Y.O.B



I like the song but the premise is bullshit


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99j0zLuNhi8]Creed - With Arms Wide Open - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Max Webster - Toronto Tontos 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-ZIzH6L2EA]Max Webster - Toronto Tontos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Accept - Balls To The Wall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_3TlrZLpQ0]Accept - Balls To The Wall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXWvKDSwvls]Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EisXJSsULGM]Up On Cripple Creek - The Band (The Band 5 of 10) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

IrishTexanChick said:


> Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good - YouTube



Love, Love, Love this song. Have not heard it in years.


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE]"Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

IrishTexanChick said:


> "Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles - YouTube




\one of my all time favs


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkR-Zau3HSM]Megadeth - Super Collider - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie




----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws-YqUcD0LY]EAGLES TEQUILA SUNRISE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

You guys know how to pick em...playing em like a juke box.  i dont even have one to add.  No kids home tonight either...so im rockin!!


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvPr9YV7-Xw]PINK FLOYD - "Wish You Were Here" (remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m6PEKX4SIw]Pink Floyd-Welcome to the machine (lyrics) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpH_e0of400]Have A Cigar - Pink Floyd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpxd3pZAVHI]Pink Floyd-Another Brick In The Wall [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

So, my daughter cut up some *watermelon* today and its so good...im afraid Im gonna eat em all and she is gonna be upset tomorrow...she yells at me...lol.

Heres my contribution:  Turn it up!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpzqQst-Sg8]George Thorogood And The Destroyers - I Drink Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Shu1ma3ker said:


> Just a fresh thread started for every genre of music out there...



Listen if you dare. This is amazing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fx15mA4TRg]Moonsorrow-Jotunheim HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber

@pixiestix ...For you:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfeTqesTixM]Barenaked Ladies - Brian Wilson (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Katy Perry - Last Friday Night (T.G.I.F.)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlyXNRrsk4A]Katy Perry - Last Friday Night (T.G.I.F.) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP3RJGqn2Pk]Marcus Mumford (of Mumford and Sons) - Roll Away Your Stone - YouTube[/ame]

My son introduced me to Mumford and Sons.  They aer original, and the vocals are excellent.


----------



## Smilebong

A better version.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7XqTNEf9cg]Mumford & Sons - Roll Away Your Stone - Official Video HD - New Single - YouTube[/ame]

The best part is 2:40-3:05


----------



## Smilebong

I like Jack Johnson, especially his focus on environmental issues.  His music totally rocks.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4F46w1M5A1E]Jack Johnson - Bubble Toes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMyLbZuzXo0]Jack Johnson - Cocoon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/_eE82K7gC-4]Schiller mit Heppner - Dream Of You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

One of the best covers ever

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=663L-GWQdws]Love, Reign O'er Me- Pearl Jam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Greetings pretty flesh people.
 Me am droid model 891-happy face.
 Me run for president of united state @ America 
 A vote for me is a vote for brain joy happy buzz.
 Rumors of little ol' me deleting mankind are nonsense bigotry program.
 Me have love for biologic.
 Me kiss baby
 kiss baby
 kiss baby
 kiss baby
 kill... 
 [ame=http://youtu.be/DfKViSj1rgE]Angelspit - Wreak Havoc Stromkern - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

For all those who sacrificed for our great country.
Thanks so much.
Because of you, I'm able to celebrate being free today!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9HUV2ZKWJw]Chris Daughtry - Im Going Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Ok..I'm in the mood for some White Zombie......................

[ame=http://youtu.be/H8gHMU-pDbU]White Zombie - Welcome To Planet M.F. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/yPNFVj-pISU]White Zombie - Thunder Kiss '65 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Cuz I knowz...

[ame=http://youtu.be/sqPClltS5k8]White Zombie - Black Sunshine ft. Iggy Pop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/S02Kit-k4c4]Rob Zombie - I'm Your Boogieman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/16CMZW0d9hc]Rob Zombie - House Of 1000 Corpses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ha2hIf_4kdo]Rob Zombie - The Devil's Rejects - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Uriah Heep - Stealin'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K63pu7nd6Q]Uriah Heep - Stealin' (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Skid Row - I Remember You

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO4Bb1xQHXw]Skid Row - I Remember You (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-8K8Hj8bxE]Status Quo - Rockin' All Over The World (Live At Knebworth) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Run Rabbit Run...run run run...

[ame=http://youtu.be/gtaCbqUrOUg]Rob Zombie - Run Rabbit Run (House Of 1000 Corpses Soundtrack) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Limp Bizkit - My Way

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn8vzTsnPps]Limp Bizkit - My Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/T5qBiuIR7ig]Iggy Pop feat. Sum 41 - Little Know It All - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/wOktFATWX0I]The Passenger - David Bowie & Iggy Pop (Rare) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/5iwK0IFgZyQ]REM & Eddie Vedder - The End of the World - Groundwork 2001 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GSWc3S3FY0&list=RD02BB0DU4DoPP4]Nickelback - Feelin' Way Too Damn Good - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV4DiAyExN0&list=RD02BB0DU4DoPP4]Hoobastank - The Reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXYiU_JCYtU&list=RD02BB0DU4DoPP4]Linkin Park - Numb - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Fuck me.....call me crazy.....I LOVE THE FRAY!!!!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFRkpvvop3I]The Fray - Over My Head (Cable Car) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Time to get serious....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RN6pT3zL44]Nine Inch Nails - Came Back Haunted - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

This is a good remake...Better than the original...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTPR3OKXSVE]Seether - Careless Whisper ( Lyrics ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Stranglers - No More Heroes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B4bsqYxwo0]The Stranglers - No More Heroes[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qu0SE5UBxbE]Breaking Benjamin - I Will Not Bow (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

10cc - Wall Street Shuffle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNYBh4ryl5k]10cc Wall Street Shuffle Live - YouTube[/ame]

10cc - I'm Not In Love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo40aTe_3JM]10 CC - I'm not in love - YouTube[/ame]

10cc - Dreadlock Holiday

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_V5DIcBpvk]Dreadlock Holiday 10 CC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> 10cc - Wall Street Shuffle
> 
> 10cc Wall Street Shuffle Live - YouTube
> 
> 10cc - I'm Not In Love
> 
> 10 CC - I'm not in love - YouTube
> 
> 10cc - Dreadlock Holiday
> 
> Dreadlock Holiday 10 CC - YouTube



The middle one is the good one the other two ..not so much


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> The middle one is the good one the other two ..not so much



Yeah, I can't see you with dreadlocks either.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiW_NI9stp8]THE PRETENDERS - IN THE MIDDLE OF THE ROAD (LIVE @ LA) - YouTube[/ame]

As Frank Zappa would say, "A little bit of nostalgia for the old folks".  

Pretenders - Time The Avenger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vb1VoCirpPw]Pretenders - Time The Avenger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

my favorite ZZ Top tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVDBjVA3-8E]ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin .mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'nother ZZ Top favorite...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIUulrbc41s]ZZ Top ~ Rough Boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

The Cars... Drive...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuZA6qiJVfU]The Cars - Drive (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BDBzgHXf64]THE CARS ? Good Times Roll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xf-Lesrkuc]Train - Drops Of Jupiter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmH4YlNdWAg]Tina Turner Proud Mary Live 2009 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EivR78mrRFE]Eric Clapton- Lay Down Sally - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xf-Lesrkuc]Train - Drops Of Jupiter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpwsuhOUAkk]Incubus-"Drive" Music Video (Acoustic Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

It does not get any better than this....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4QL0L9fgbg]Candlebox-Far Behind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Cars - Moving in Stereo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZhfFXEMMI4]THE CARS ? Moving In Stereo & All Mixed Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfpgpf6QVnI]Megadeth - Symphony Of Destruction - YouTube[/ame]

Megadeth - Symphony Of Destruction


----------



## Ropey

Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbSOLBMUvIE]Michael Bublé - "Home" Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R044sleOW6I]Ram Jam - Black Betty 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-foonFQNHYI]Dear Dad ~ Dave Edmunds ~ Cover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3_SpTnqHJc]Rod Stewart ~ Hot Legs ~ Cover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm-aMVsoix4]Jimmie Vaughan - Boom Bapa Boom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Damn....one of the most awesome happenings of all time......
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV-ASc0qkrM]Jethro Tull - Thick as a brick - live - 1978 - DVD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKkMvBvyqvE]Jean-Luc Ponty - Mirage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTFD5DZwK7g]Foreplay/Long Time - Boston - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_VHrGsYvbQ]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Call Me The Breeze - Studio Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s88r_q7oufE]Queens Of The Stone Age - No One Knows - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWubhw8SoBE]Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath - [/ame]

Set to 480p and loud.


----------



## Ropey

Pink Floyd - Echoes  (Live in Gdansk)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq_bITDr_90]Echoes - Live in Gda?sk - Pink Floyd - Full Length - HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/jjyBUEEtIvI]The Prodigy - Mindfields (original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/AmzaITUHYMg]Audioslave - Show Me How to Live - YouTube[/ame]

&#9829;


----------



## testarosa

I haven't been here in a while!

Doing a drive by and brought Women with me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jBXn0d96ac]Def Leppard - Women (Live in the Round) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-91xG7scrDs]The Prodigy - Thunder - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDCnJX-XybY]Lordi - "This Is Heavy Metal" The End Records - YouTube[/ame]

Lordi - This Is Heavy Metal


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK94ZDC5ydU]Peace Sells Music Video MegaDeth - YouTube[/ame]

Megadeth - Peace Sells


----------



## Jroc

Here's one for you wildcard..





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLVV3vU4bIg]The Joker - Psycho - Puddle Of Mudd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXlP1ds2l5c&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Damageplan - Save Me { Official Video } W / Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Damageplan - Save Me


----------



## Jroc

I posted this before, but I'll post it again because I feel like it

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slRNXrn_5vE]Incubus-Drive with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> I posted this before, but I'll post it again because I feel like it :cool



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5BrE1Pi5cU]Bad Horsie[/ame]

Set to  480p and loud.


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/fIwi6cPFUAw]A Hawk and a Hacksaw - A Black and White Rainbow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/emWJCy5PMRY]Bowerbirds - Tuck the Darkness In - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/0rh8ujafFIo]Nantes (lyrics video) - Beirut - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/eBShLMWqF_0]Silversun Pickups - Lazy Eye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Not really a big fan of Nickelback....but, MAN do I love, LOVE this song!!!!!!!! Hot hot hot! The sound, the song...EVERYTHING about it is just plain KICK ASS!

Turn it up!

[ame=http://youtu.be/OCFla6HX_-o]Nickelback - Gotta Get Me Some - YouTube[/ame]
Looking like a rockstar, and she likes to go out and...

She likes to get her hands up.

Anything to stand on.
Anything to dance on.
She'd be swinging around.
Under the hot lights, underneath the spot light.
Even going all night.
She'll be the talk of the town.

You know, she's got everything I want, but all rolled into one.
Gotta get me some.

God all mighty look at that body.
It looks like a sticker on a new Ferrari.
She's a scene from a bay watch rerun.
Hotter then the barrel on a squeeze machine gun.

And it turns out she's got everything I want, but all rolled into one.
She smokes a little home grown, drinks a little Cuervo.
Still a little down home, there was never a doubt.
She's got a fast car, hotter then a dance bar.
Looking like a rockstar, and she likes to go out and...

She likes to get her hands up.
Anything to stand on.
Anything to dance on.
She'd be swinging around.
Under the hot lights, underneath the spot light.
Even going all night.
She'll be the talk of the town.

You know, she's got everything I want, but all rolled into one.
Gotta get me some.

I gotta get me some.
Gotta get me some.​


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52ai_MFbGDo]Can't You See (1977) - Marshall Tucker Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

AngelsNDemons said:


> Not really a big fan of Nickelback.





[ame=http://youtu.be/BB0DU4DoPP4]Nickelback - Photograph - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/BxgeSv88c2w]Nickelback - Burn It To The Ground - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/-IUSZyjiYuY]Nickelback - If Everyone Cared (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/kPBzTxZQG5Q]3 Doors Down - Here Without You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Nirvana - Lake of Fire

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GATfnnisx5k]Nirvana - Lake Of Fire (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/ddjOS8Ka0yQ][Lyric Video] Some Day - Blackfield - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/A6sK4THlFEA]Blackfield Miss You Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/1lwo7zRHCFg]Blackfield Pain Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/0TjY_PcFWwY]Pure Reason Revolution- Bright Ambassadors Of Morning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Ropey said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a big fan of Nickelback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/BB0DU4DoPP4]Nickelback - Photograph - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/BxgeSv88c2w]Nickelback - Burn It To The Ground - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/-IUSZyjiYuY]Nickelback - If Everyone Cared (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/kPBzTxZQG5Q]3 Doors Down - Here Without You - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a big fan of Nickelback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/BB0DU4DoPP4]Nickelback - Photograph - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/BxgeSv88c2w]Nickelback - Burn It To The Ground - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/-IUSZyjiYuY]Nickelback - If Everyone Cared (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/kPBzTxZQG5Q]3 Doors Down - Here Without You - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Ropey's kind of partial towards Canadians..I like Nickelback though


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=numCZoBFcv4]The Offspring - Gone Away - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrZ4sMRYimw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrZ4sMRYimw[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Love the drums on this one...one Van Halen's best in my opinion


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OlAx4Dok38]Van Halen - Hot for Teacher + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBFXpLOslXU]Jungle Love- Steve Miller Band - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPOKJikcYMk]Steve Miller Band - The Joker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3LFML_pxlY]Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C1BCAgu2I8]Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Patsy Cline...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tKcTIshuwQ]Patsy Cline - Crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Tammy Wynette...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFJ6LvFwtOA]Tammy Wynette - "Fairy Tales" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

incredible country/rock torch song by Juice Newton...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKIKEm1jul8]Juice Newton Break it to me Gently - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27oKgNUfWFI]Steve Vai- Crossroads guitar duel - YouTube[/ame]

Steve vs ...  Steve  


Well, you said Anything and Everything.


----------



## bayoubill

'nother incredible country/rock cross-over tune... with a very strange accompanying video... 

Lady Gaga...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9YMU0WeBwU]Lady Gaga - Yoü And I - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'nother great country/rock torch song...

kd lang...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHZXJJN4_Mg]k.d. lang & The Reclines - Pullin' Back The Reins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhnTlsG4pSw]kd lang performs " CRYING " - YouTube[/ame]

Has she got a set of pipes or what?


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX8tFvInN3Y]Fleetwood Mac - Gypsy [with lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bob Dylan - Things Have Changed


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9EKqQWPjyo]Bob Dylan - Things Have Changed[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Arlo Guthrie - City of New Orleans

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oMRPd0HMUQ]Arlo Guthrie - City of New Orleans - YouTube[/ame]

It's not perfect, but it's the original live version.


The studio version.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr8ol8ufSRg]Nina Simone Here Comes The Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## animallover

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM_VIATPYQc&feature=youtube_gdata_player]PEARL JAM PINKPOP 1992 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Willy won't go where?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70UBvQvPGEU]Sweet ~ Little Willy (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oYsdAbypTk]Blue Oyster Cult Burning for you (good quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUO_5EALZoM]Don't Fear the Reaper- Blue Oyster Cult - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2-GqYkwjTM]Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Blinded By The Light (Original Song With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn8-4tjPxD8]Stevie Nicks - Edge of Seventeen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ygj7tawGiug]Fleetwood Mac ~ Gold Dust Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fPf6L0XNvM&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]AC/DC - For Those About To Rock (We Salute You) - YouTube[/ame]

AC/DC - For Those About To Rock (We Salute You)


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo2qQmj0_h4]AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs

This is fucking metal.

In This Moment, get the album or listen on Spotify, b/c all the links on youtube kinda suck  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql4Orv0eozs]In This Moment - Whore - Live HD 4-20-13 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s3iGpDqQpQ]Korn - Falling Away From Me - YouTube[/ame]

Korn - Falling Away From Me


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqXSBe-qMGo]Van Morrison - Brown Eyed Girl (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_OGARBe6W0]Billy Squier - The Stroke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdTl5R1YzaA&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]SOiL - Unreal - YouTube[/ame]

Soil - Unreal


----------



## Ropey

BUCKINGHAM NICKS - Frozen Love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdxrUJ72kFM]BUCKINGHAM NICKS - Frozen Love - YouTube[/ame]

From the demo album given to Fleetwood Mac. They wanted Lindsey but not Stevie. Lindsey wouldn't  come on board unless Stevie came.


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW7mawvhnFg]Talk Like That - A Tribute to Gomez And Morticia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick




----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYjZK_6i37M]Godsmack - I Stand Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=NdYWuo9OFAw&NR=1]Goo Goo Dolls - "Iris" [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhjG47gtMCo]Tool - Schism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oatd5Hrh3Pg]Cold (But I'm Still Here) from Evans|Blue - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq2K5gnBSGQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq2K5gnBSGQ[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9HxfF7faXk]Sarah Vaughan: Shadow of Your Smile 1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Sawyer Brown...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncLZD4KFUD4]Sawyer Brown some girls do. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

meh... that tune reminded me of another tune I was gonna post...

but 'tween then and now, I forgot what it was...

hate it when that happens...


old brain + alcohol ain't the most reliable mix for bringin' up old stuff...


----------



## bayoubill

nm... jes' now remembered it again... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBbvp_EeLhY]Travis Tritt - Country Club - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

I s'pect most folks don't consider this a country tune...

but it's always felt like a country tune to me...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM2b9CcH1KM]Rolling Stones The Last Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49c7WeFTay0]DON'T LET THE SUN CATCH YOU CRYING - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jzh6W2_-dnY]Gerry & The Pacemakers - You'll Never Walk Alone - YouTube[/ame]

"You'll Never Walk Alone"

When you walk through a storm
Keep your chin up high
And don't be afraid of the dark
At the end of a storm is a golden sky
And the sweet silver song of a lark

Walk on through the wind
Walk on through the rain
Tho' your dreams
Be tossed and blown
Walk on
Walk on
With hope in your heart
And you'll never walk alone
You'll never walk alone

When you walk through a storm
Hold your head up high
And don't be afraid of the dark
At the end of a storm is a golden sky
And the sweet silver song of a lark

Walk on through the wind
Walk on through the rain
Tho' your dreams
Be tossed and blown
Walk on
Walk on
With hope in your heart
And you'll never walk alone
You'll never walk alone


----------



## bayoubill

loved those guys back then...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08083BNaYcA]Gerry & The Pacemakers - Ferry Cross The Mersey (1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVXmMMSo47s]"Lola"- The Kinks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiHr7qLxOvU&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Powerman 5000 - Super Villain - YouTube[/ame]

Powerman 5000 - Super Villain


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxRG7uoFDo4]Tantric - Breakdown (Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Tantric - Breakdown


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a6h4QCs0Pg&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Coal Chamber - Fiend - YouTube[/ame]

Coal Chamber - Fiend


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAqZb52sgpU]Alice In Chains - Man In The Box - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySzrJ4GRF7s]Soundgarden - Fell On Black Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Ahhhhhhhh........I'm coming outta my chair......
Music Perfection......
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5sIXUbMgF0]Tool - Prison Sex [hq - fullscreen] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v9yUVgrmPY]Alanis Morissette - Ironic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Tool Ho?  Yes please.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zV78IgXzB0]Tool - Third Eye (Full Version HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle

Stewa7nise said:


> Just a fresh thread started for every genre of music out there...


----------



## Ropey

Deep Purple - Made In DK (Live 1972)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDWQkRW2r2E]Deep Purple - Made In DK (Live 1972) - YouTube[/ame]

Just wow!


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/oMFYs3gfgis]~THIN LIZZY~ JAILBREAK - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/iwsqFR5bh6Q]SHARKNADO - Official Asylum Trailer - TOO VIOLENT FOR TV?? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/TLEiqBZxppg]Godsmack - Re-Align - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/v4V2gaCCQh4]Staind - Epiphany - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Godsmack - I Stand Alone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbJTDNELRSk]Godsmack- I Stand Alone with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/8GZuzlmpbOs]Crazy Bitch - Buckcherry (UNCENSORED) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8y_Y-7P6gg&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Mudvayne - Do What You Do - YouTube[/ame]

Mudvayne - Do What You Do


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwxUgefMStM&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Disturbed - The Animal [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]

Disturbed - The Animal


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKPusRALbJQ]Blondie - Rip Her To Shreds.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

Blondie- Rip Her To Shreds


----------



## konradv

When they were still punk!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piTp8rIK3nQ]Blondie 1975 A Girl Should Know Better CBGB. - YouTube[/ame]

Blondie- A Girl Should Know Better at CBGB's(1975)


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV4DiAyExN0]Hoobastank - The Reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTaMaHmn3cA]Hoobastank - So Close, So Far - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hetN7a9Maa0]Danger Danger - Naughty Naughty [HQ Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]

Danger Danger - Naughty Naughty


----------



## Ropey

Vertical Horizon - Everything You Want

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZoD8JEFjAE]Vertical Horizon - Everything You Want - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Blondie - Maria 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzUat_wC6Ko]Blondie - Maria (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

^ Rosebud lips and sweet hips.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmGaDL-mcs4]Procol Harum - In Held 'Twas In I ( Complete ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/OOfbSQVjULQ]Matchbox Twenty - Mad Season (Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Matchbox Twenty ~  Mad Season


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MF1y007TLjk&feature=share&list=PLB04EECC67631E8A6]Rob Thomas - Give Me the Meltdown (lyrics in Discription) - YouTube[/ame]

Rob Thomas ~ Give Me The Meltdown


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Smi6OXRPLDQ&feature=share&list=PLB04EECC67631E8A6]Rob Thomas - Still Aint Over You (Lyrics in Discription) - YouTube[/ame]

Rob Thomas ~ Still Ain't Over You


----------



## April

jroc said:


> [mention=40495]angelsndemons[/mention]
> 
> hoobastank - so close, so far - youtube



&#9829;


----------



## Ropey

Rob Thomas and Carlos Santana - Smooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXp413NynFk]Santana - Smooth (feat. Rob Thomas) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QezaVrJWTuU]DAVE EDMUNDS (ROCKPILE) : Here Comes The Weekend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Leon Russell - Stranger in a Strange Land

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESVMmyRdjlA]"Stranger In The Strange Land" - Leon Russell (Live 1971) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Edgar Winter and Leon Russell - Over the Rainbow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pf0Ty8jwtw&feature=share&list=PL98565778665C78D6]Edgar Winter and Leon Russell - Over the Rainbow - YouTube[/ame]

I love great sax.


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/59g5R8rwqpY]Smashing Pumpkins -The Beginning Is the End Is the Beginning - YouTube[/ame]

mmmm...


----------



## April

Rob Zombie baby...scum of the earth...The Joker...

[ame=http://youtu.be/NcdpRqoLphE]The Joker - Scum Of The Earth HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Hv0rV0N3SrY]Deftones-Around The Fur Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJkxFhFRFDA]Astrud Gilberto & Stan Getz: The Girl From Ipanema- 1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/_cDdMZ2K9o0]12. Gravity - A Perfect Circle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/I18vo-J--k0]Marilyn Manson- The Last Tour on Eart (Sweet Dreams) + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/vZB7YYHtwn0]Tool-10,000Days-Wings For Marie(Part 1) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/X_2T43dy_Ew]Tool - 10000 Days (Wings Part 2) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

Hey, the thread is called anything and everything.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BERd61bDY7k]I Got You Babe - Sonny and Cher Top of the Pops 1965 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

^^absolutely...


[ame=http://youtu.be/3QrahhZx5Nc]Nine Inch Nails-Mr.Self Destruct - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/GR6GqcPd60U]Rage against the machine How I could just kill a Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeGI5KFYvL4]311 - Amber (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/qkXV2LXBDqM]Led Zeppelin - Thats The Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/nzyNWyZhUS0]07. The Outsider - A Perfect Circle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

Violent Femmes-Add It Up - YouTube


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZpAi0Srfqtk]06 Hand of Doom- Black Sabbath - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

earlycuyler said:


> Violent Femmes-Add It Up - YouTube



[ame=http://youtu.be/ToxmbOr00co]Violent Femmes-Add It Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/EKSU1W0ZUmQ]Judas Priest - Victim Of Changes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/JHdlhUfJ5qc]Tool - Eulogy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

I like this song so I'll post it again..Canadian too for Ropey...  Kinda reminds me of chillin in the hood

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9b8kgxREP4]KO - Capable w/ CORRECT LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

Thin Lizzy-Whiskey in the jar - YouTube


----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


> 06 Hand of Doom- Black Sabbath - YouTube



Ozzy always found the best guitarists. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=du8nGqvcObc]Ozzy - Suicide Solution - Speak Of The Devil 1982 - HD 720P - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUXhUt7GjF8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUXhUt7GjF8[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> I like this song so I'll post it again..Canadian too for Ropey...  Kinda reminds me of chillin in the hood
> 
> KO - Capable w/ CORRECT LYRICS - YouTube



bac @ u

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMG9S2m1S7Y]Redlight King - Bullet In My Hand - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

earlycuyler said:


> Thin Lizzy-Whiskey in the jar - YouTube



[ame=http://youtu.be/TehFZ38kt6o]Thin Lizzy-Whiskey in the jar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

Down at Joe's garage we didn't have no dope or LSD

But a couple of quarts of beer would fix it so the intonation would not offend your ear

And the same old chords going over and over became a symphony

We can play it again and again and again and again because it sounded good to me

ONE MORE TIME!.


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ycAByDNZYrA]Tool- The Pot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rrLkF2zM2c]Bender - Get A Room, You Two - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/9EZQfr9RMzk]Linkin Park - Breaking The Habit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/GNpZ-35qFXs]Seether - Fine Again (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/80PMMqVUeN0]Trapt - Headstrong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Jroc said:


> [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]



[ame=http://youtu.be/YbmoYmo3gYQ]Saving Abel- Addicted [WITH LYRICS] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/NcbAibPA2yY]Metallica - Nothing Else Matters (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]

So close no matter how far 
Couldn't be much more from the heart 
Forever trust in who we are 
And nothing else matters 

Never opened myself this way 
Life is ours, we live it our way 
All these words I don't just say 
And nothing else matters 

Trust I seek and I find in you 
Every day for us something new 
Open mind for a different view 
And nothing else matters 

Never cared for what they do 
Never cared for what they know 
But I know 

So close no matter how far 
Couldn't be much more from the heart 
Forever trusting who we are 
And nothing else matters 

Never cared for what they do 
Never cared for what they know 
But I know 

I never opened myself this way 
Life is ours, we live it our way 
All these words I don't just say 
And nothing else matters 

Trust I seek and I find in you 
Every day for us something new 
Open mind for a different view 
And nothing else matters 

Never cared for what they say 
Never cared for games they play 
Never cared for what they do 
Never cared for what they know 
And I know (yeah!) 

So close no matter how far 
Couldn't be much more from the heart 
Forever trust in who we are 
No nothing else matters


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq3eSlttxn0]STATUS QUO Burning Bridges (BBC Top Of The Pops) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly9E30Hc5pg]LACUNA COIL - Swamped (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

No Barry White on this thread?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLdSYF0WxyE]Barry White Never Never Gonna Give You Up Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiHr02V9sRw]NATIVE AMERICAN INDIAN FLUTE AND SHAMANIC DRUMS ~ RELAXATION - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Sweet_Caroline said:


> NATIVE AMERICAN INDIAN FLUTE AND SHAMANIC DRUMS ~ RELAXATION - YouTube



I cannot rep you again, yet...but, when I can you will get one from me for this. &#9829;


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

AngelsNDemons said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> NATIVE AMERICAN INDIAN FLUTE AND SHAMANIC DRUMS ~ RELAXATION - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot rep you again, yet...but, when I can you will get one from me for this. &#9829;
Click to expand...


Get repping others then, then back to me.  Hurry up!!!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jov-1_9e]10cc - Dreadlock Holiday live Wembley - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGB59HuKu-I]Art For Art's Sake / 10cc - Live - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-967crKpg-M]The Wall Street Shuffle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

I'm doing a drive by to see what you guys have added and throw out some bubble gum rock songs:

Bubble gum but I like them:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvAU2eqwNSY]Theory of a Deadman, 'By the Way' HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H25ORRgLxdA]Shinedown - Second Chance (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

Clean the house song lol:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qLdvX-3l8k]My Darkest Days-Porn Star Dancing (Rock Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

Saw these guys with Darkest Days and Nickelback and they stole the show.  AWESOME live:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WPbqYoz9HA]Bush - Machinehead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

There's enough stuff in here now, I don't even need Pandora anymore.


----------



## Ropey

Quiet Riot - Slick Black Cadillac


----------



## testarosa

Ropey said:


> Quiet Riot - Slick Black Cadillac
> 
> Quiet Riot - Slick Black Cadillac (RockPop in concert, 1983) - YouTube



WOW!  Okay that's a memory one.


----------



## testarosa

This song always makes me cry.   It's a parent thang.


----------



## testarosa

These good times will never last, keep a hand on the wheel and a foot on the gas.


----------



## testarosa

My Porn Star cuts off!  Oh well it's hot song day, one more time. @AngelsNDemons

You have to log in for this one 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdaKwt5cHEk]Porn Star Dancing (Extended Uncensored) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

testarosa said:


> My Porn Star cuts off!  Oh well it's hot song day, one more time. @AngelsNDemons
> 
> You have to log in for this one
> 
> Porn Star Dancing (Extended Uncensored) - YouTube



  [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]  Woo Hoo girl! Makes we wanna dance!


----------



## April

Sweet_Caroline said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> NATIVE AMERICAN INDIAN FLUTE AND SHAMANIC DRUMS ~ RELAXATION - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot rep you again, yet...but, when I can you will get one from me for this. &#9829;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get repping others then, then back to me.  Hurry up!!!
Click to expand...


I'ma gettin' there!


----------



## testarosa

Funny song and video.

I'm working and verdict waiting and hanging out filling up my favorite AnD thread.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXieR34Gy3I]Theory of a Deadman - "Bitch Came Back" (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/3RW1NhMm-4w]ASG - Day's Work - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPkTGm4RtVM]Joan Jett - I Hate Myself For Loving You [ Original HQ ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmqK0aXkHho]Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine (Full Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

To my baby who I never ever ever ever see anymore, but will again in a few short hours.............


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KcRl1p2waM]Scorpions - Wind Of Change (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/cjzEOpmvMp0]Godsmack - No Rest For The Wicked - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

Keep it coming!


----------



## testarosa




----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfkqUNjl628]Ra - Broken Hearted Soul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYbLdLtlPbk]Ra - Waste of Space - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa




----------



## testarosa

WRONG SONG!!! LOL

Love that song though.


----------



## PixieStix

This woman has an amazing voice


----------



## PixieStix

so does this woman


----------



## testarosa

AngelsNDemons said:


> Godsmack - No Rest For The Wicked - YouTube



This is the song...

Thanks


----------



## testarosa

This is fun.


----------



## PixieStix

I love this


----------



## testarosa

This one:


----------



## testarosa

PixieStix said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fx15mA4TRg
> 
> 
> 
> I love this



This is AWESOME!! Holy shitsky.


----------



## PixieStix

testarosa said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fx15mA4TRg
> 
> 
> 
> I love this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is AWESOME!! Holy shitsky.
Click to expand...


It is long and well worth every second. I hope you listen to all of it


----------



## testarosa

PixieStix said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fx15mA4TRg
> 
> 
> 
> I love this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is AWESOME!! Holy shitsky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is long and well worth every second. I hope you listen to all of it
Click to expand...


Absolutely - you're speaking my language - this is a new twist on it, but I love this.  "Opera rock" is one of my go to's.  I don't even know how to categorize this, but I forwarded it to all my other Song of the Day rocksters.

Thanks for this one!


----------



## PixieStix

testarosa said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is AWESOME!! Holy shitsky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is long and well worth every second. I hope you listen to all of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely - you're speaking my language - this is a new twist on it, but I love this.  "Opera rock" is one of my go to's.  I don't even know how to categorize this, but I forwarded it to all my other Song of the Day rocksters.
> 
> Thanks for this one!
Click to expand...


It is considered Folk Metal. I don't care what genre it is. I love what I love. 

I am so happy you like it!


----------



## testarosa

PixieStix said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is long and well worth every second. I hope you listen to all of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely - you're speaking my language - this is a new twist on it, but I love this.  "Opera rock" is one of my go to's.  I don't even know how to categorize this, but I forwarded it to all my other Song of the Day rocksters.
> 
> Thanks for this one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is considered Folk Metal. I don't care what genre it is. I love what I love.
> 
> I am so happy you like it!
Click to expand...


I can't believe this song - I sent it to my oldest band "groupie" friend we've been friends since the band days a lonnnnnng time - she's Swedish - so I get a ton from her and I think I totally just SOTD killed her with your song lol.  We try to up SOTD 1 up it every day.   Started from the mindcrime days, throw in some Europe, 20 years,  and you can just imagine where we go.  I need to get her on here.   She'd stroke out.


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/mW0TjKgXMoM]Save the Day by Train Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Train ~ Save The Day


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/z0JC7wE1V_g]Train - To Be Loved [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]

Train ~ To Be Loved


----------



## PixieStix

testarosa said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely - you're speaking my language - this is a new twist on it, but I love this.  "Opera rock" is one of my go to's.  I don't even know how to categorize this, but I forwarded it to all my other Song of the Day rocksters.
> 
> Thanks for this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is considered Folk Metal. I don't care what genre it is. I love what I love.
> 
> I am so happy you like it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't believe this song - I sent it to my oldest band "groupie" friend we've been friends since the band days a lonnnnnng time - she's Swedish - so I get a ton from her and I think I totally just SOTD killed her with your song lol.  We try to up SOTD 1 up it every day.   Started from the mindcrime days, throw in some Europe, 20 years,  and you can just imagine where we go.  I need to get her on here.   She'd stroke out.
Click to expand...


MoonSorrow is a metal band formed in Helsinki, Finland, in 1995. Musically, the band incorporates elements of black metal and folk metal in their sound


----------



## testarosa

I don't usually listen to Train, but I loved this one.

Are we supposed to talk on here or just youtube?  LOL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xf-Lesrkuc]Train - Drops Of Jupiter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/cFJE2u4bkYU]Train-Parachute Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Train ~ Parachute


----------



## testarosa

PixieStix said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is considered Folk Metal. I don't care what genre it is. I love what I love.
> 
> I am so happy you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe this song - I sent it to my oldest band "groupie" friend we've been friends since the band days a lonnnnnng time - she's Swedish - so I get a ton from her and I think I totally just SOTD killed her with your song lol.  We try to up SOTD 1 up it every day.   Started from the mindcrime days, throw in some Europe, 20 years,  and you can just imagine where we go.  I need to get her on here.   She'd stroke out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MoonSorrow is a metal band formed in Helsinki, Finland, in 1995. Musically, the band incorporates elements of black metal and folk metal in their sound
Click to expand...


I'm waiting for her to come back on it and she's going to say DAMN FINS!  and up me with a Svenska.

Crap.  She's got the corner on this stuff.  But that's great, we keep our music diverse. ;-)


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxDcWvZCSRg]I Don't Care - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4VCpTZye10&feature=c4-overview&playnext=1&list=TLHfgv-BJ0Bsc]Three Days Grace - Break - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPC2Fp7IT7o]Seether - Broken ft. Amy Lee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

Hang on!  Can't keep up, listening to the thread.


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/l1PVwArjPcg]Mike Reno & Ann Wilson - Almost Paradise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Eagles - Seven Bridges Road

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hufU6MIS2vw]EAGLES - SEVEN BRIDGES ROAD[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl1AXYOseuY]Flyleaf - All Around Me (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9pnRjLfVWc]Rod Stewart ~ First Cut Is The Deepest - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ueBUFUWSXHs]The Beatles - Helter Skelter (2009 Stereo Remaster) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSKFNd2gwR0]Taylor Swift Sings Tim McGraw to Tim McGraw at ACMs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j13oJajXx0M]Carly Simon - You're So Vain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Metallica - Hell and Back 2012

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGxnO5djARA]Metallica - Hell And Back Live Rock Am Ring 2012 HD - YouTube[/ame]

Hell Yeah!


----------



## Ropey

Heart's Starting to Beat Faster 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2m8OMAgmx4]Slipknot - Spit It Out (MTV World Stage) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Headbanging 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t0tG5nl0aQ]AC/DC - Bad Boy Boogie (Colchester, 1978) - YouTube[/ame]

Back to the egg


----------



## Ropey

Rush - Tom Sawyer

Great Intro

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLjOpx3ORbw]Rush - Tom Sawyer (Live With Increased Bass) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

^Still jealous..


----------



## April

In light of current events...

[ame=http://youtu.be/ixZDTiXiHsc]Three Days Grace - Riot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

AngelsNDemons said:


> In light of current events...
> 
> Three Days Grace - Riot - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkJnGIAZMkI]Nazareth - Vigilante Man - 1973 - Rockline - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_5UOkUDti8]Mudvayne Dig Official Video (Uncensored!) - YouTube[/ame]

Mudvayne - Dig


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KwJZT6lOJc]Fuel - Hemorrhage (In My Hands) [Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T09hBGGpSjk]Probot - Shake Your Blood (Uncensored) - YouTube[/ame]

Probot - Shake Your Blood


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8d-Kx4S9OE]Murderdolls - White Wedding - YouTube[/ame]

Murderdolls - White Wedding


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EVNeh9dasI]Led Zeppelin Over the hills and far away with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkhX5W7JoWI]Money - Pink Floyd + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1E0nEe8RxM]EL CONDOR PASA [PAN PIPES] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAWpkBurVno]Neil Diamond - Forever In Blue Jeans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvPr9YV7-Xw]PINK FLOYD - "Wish You Were Here" (remastered) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxAFk7o42Nk]Pink Floyd - The Great Gig in the Sky - Live - Venezia 15 Luglio 1989 - Bettefigata - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLKiMbC6s2k]Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lZGhh41W9k]Delain - We Are The Others [Official Video 2012] - YouTube[/ame]

One of my fave songs from one of my fave bands.


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eEobPFhpws]Mumford and Sons - Roll Away Your Stone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmSbXsFE3l8]Anna Kendrick - Cups (Pitch Perfect's "When I'm Gone") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgvhJY2r9PU]Sarah Quintana sings Mama Mississippi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

AngelsNDemons said:


> In light of current events...
> 
> Three Days Grace - Riot - YouTube



Laughing out loud.  I just stopped by to leave that song here.  

We're mind melding.


----------



## Ropey

Quiet Riot - Bad Boy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsGr8K7I8Lw]Quiet Riot-Bad Boy[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Pantera - Cowboys from Hell

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7EQlfprV9E]Pantera - Cowboys From Hell (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cov0bmfO_w]Staying Alive (1983) - John Travolta's walk scene. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvsMPOfblfg]Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl - YouTube[/ame]

Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNgSeJzLJFc]Gipsy Kings - Volare - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIRqPfy3_z0]Escucha Me - Gipsy Kings - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jNCa2BVJ6M]The Gipsy Kings - The Very Best Of (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTEXDHs3MK8]Sarah Quintana "Idaho Potato" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Erimha - Verdict of the Soul

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5_kpK2jrxo]Erimha - Verdict Of The Soul - YouTube[/ame]

Now this is Quebec Black Metal ^n

Take that Norway.


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B6JobE9OHc]Clannad - Harry's Game - YouTube[/ame]

Clannad- Harry's Game


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4vAsdBHu3k]Have I Told You Lately - The Chieftains And Van Morrison - YouTube[/ame]

Van Morrison & the Chieftains- Have I Told You Lately


----------



## testarosa

Lunch break

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcW4HnLJL58]Gloria Estefan - Turn The Beat Around Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

And when the drummer starts beating that beat
He nails that beat with the syncopated rhythm
With the rat tat tat tat tat tat on the drums


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmANPPIi168]The Chieftains - Women Of Ireland (Mná na h-Éireann) - YouTube[/ame]

The Chieftains- Women Of Ireland(Mná na h-Éireann)


----------



## testarosa

Peace sells but who's buying?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdEupVsL07E]Megadeth - Peace Sells - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

Hangman is coming down from the gallows and I don't have very long

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEjbVRrKgik]Styx - Renegade - Chicago LIVE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

Speaking of Styx - favorite all time ass kicker musician get back together.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkEbqgbSqs8]Damn Yankees - Don't Tread On Me (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Black Sabbath - Sabbra Cadabra, Pt. 1 (Live Cali Jam 1974)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHFYtFAGxt4]Black Sabbath - Sabbra Cadabra, Pt. 1 (Live Cali Jam 1974) - YouTube[/ame]

Black Sabbath - Sabbra Cadabra, Pt. 2 (Live Cali Jam 1974)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvCVz5ffpwI]Black Sabbath - Sabbra Cadabra, Pt. 2 (Live) 8/15 - YouTube[/ame]

Oh, yeah! Can Ozzy pick 'em?


----------



## April

[ame="http://youtu.be/3wmC1OxcoEA"]http://youtu.be/3wmC1OxcoEA[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/B4qpxwBV84E]Marilyn Manson Mechanical Animals - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/HIyjSgbia58]Black Sabbath - A Bit of Finger/Sleeping Village/Warning (5/6) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/U45NfWSX-Vk]Mushroomhead - Solitaire Unraveling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/QQBttKoetqo]paranoid black sabbath (lyrics included) - YouTube[/ame]

Finished with my woman 'cause she couldn't help me with my mind
people think I'm insane because I am frowning all the time
All day long I think of things but nothing seems to satisfy
Think I'll lose my mind if I don't find something to pacify

Can you help me occupy my brain?
Oh yeah

I need someone to show me the things in life that I can't find
I can't see the things that make true happiness, I must be blind

Make a joke and I will sigh and you will laugh and I will cry
Happiness I cannot feel and love to me is so unreal

And so as you hear these words telling you now of my state
I tell you to enjoy life I wish I could but it's too late


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/FlPh09Qs6Pk]Mushroomhead - Save Us & Embrace The Ending in HQ 2006 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/nDlkgeoYtfQ]Black Sabbath - Fairies Wear Boots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

I like this remake..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGt54Ozo8LQ]Redlight King - Old Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/CZGaiaVxRXk]Mushroomhead - Just Pretending (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/4FDcTyyXQb8]"Danny's Song" Loggins and Messina - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/c_fdX9-MmPI]Fleetwood Mac - Over My Head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/NSPv6Fa0cyY]Disturbed - Violence Fetish - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Black Sabbath - Symptom Of The Universe

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYu-YBi8FDQ]Black Sabbath - Symptom Of The Universe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/tuK6n2Lkza0]Jet - Are You Gonna Be My Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/wbDJW2oK7zw]Alabama Shakes - How Many More Times (Led Zeppelin Cover) - The Boston Arms London - 22.02.12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXnWfx6bIVE]Song of Healing 10 Hours - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/LrBB_jq1hVE]Shinedown - Sound of Madness - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong




----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Di7baJWX-qQ]Second Chance - Shinedown (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/362JArvhAqg]Amy Winehouse I love you more than you'll ever know LIVE (Inédit RARE) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPar2KARcOk&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Saliva - Badass - YouTube[/ame]

Saliva - Badass


----------



## Ropey

Ted Nugent - Wango Tango

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iO8fZKAQv4]Ted Nugent - Wango Tango - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCSs5QggRUk]Drowning Pool - Tear Away - YouTube[/ame]

Drowning Pool - Tear Away


----------



## April

I know I tend to repeat songs...but, so what...it's my thread!

[ame=http://youtu.be/8WL5IRrhl20]Disturbed - Indestructible - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/UWlSw5Kb0dg]Metallica - Wherever I May Roam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/6XtG5SGL0Xw]5. Orestes - A Perfect Circle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/t8CWXPXujXc]Tool- Forty Six & 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/dd_461ZrJb8]Deftones - Digital Bath - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrRVaYF-O4U]The Velvet Underground - All Tomorrow's Parties - YouTube[/ame]

The Velvet Underground & Nico- All Tomorrow's Parties


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEOZLQ3d1FI]John Cale - Hallelujah - YouTube[/ame]

John Cale- Hallelujah


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaWSOlASWc]Lou Reed - Walk On The Wild Side - YouTube[/ame]

Lou Reed- Walk On The Wild Side


----------



## Jroc

Another one from my Jewish brothers "the beastie Boys"...I like this one

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdJ5e70Q8mw]Beastie Boys - Gratitude - YouTube[/ame]

I posted this on the wrongthread


----------



## Misty

For all us nerds who can appreciate an awesome chiptune cover when we hear one. 

Paparazzi chiptune. Awesome!!!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB7a2nUWbt4&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Lady Gaga - Paparazzi - (Chiptune remix by Spelling Phailer) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/O4OTHh18oTE]Apocalyptica - I Don't Care - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/sg48-Z699aQ]Orgy-Opticon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Beastie Boys - Sabatage

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rRZdiu1UE]Beastie Boys - Sabotage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Scorpions - When The Smoke Is Going Down

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am05MsL1lps]Scorpions live @ Saarbrücken - When The Smoke Is Going Down - HD 1080p - YouTube[/ame]

I set this to 480p.


----------



## April

Kick it! 

[ame=http://youtu.be/eBShN8qT4lk](You Gotta) Fight For Your Right (To Party) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/2EARjW-JH70]Beastie Boys - Brass Monkey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Turn it up!

[ame=http://youtu.be/07Y0cy-nvAg]The Beastie Boys - No Sleep Till Brooklyn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame="http://youtu.be/wqipMcwJeQI"]http://youtu.be/wqipMcwJeQI[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ru3gH27Fn6E]Beastie Boys - So What Cha Want - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/qORYO0atB6g]Beastie Boys - Intergalactic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQAKY1ntM9o]"Easy Like Sunday Morning" - Lionel Richie with Westlife - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Steve Perry - Wheel in the Sky (live 1994)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OMNB26evz4]Steve Perry - Wheel in the sky - YouTube[/ame]

It's raw. But good.


----------



## Ropey

The Beastie Boys - Root Down


----------



## April

Man..ya'll just ruined mah Beastie Mojo...

[ame=http://youtu.be/4Q3CZNKgnNE]Morris Albert - Feelings 1975 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Last show I went to (with Smashing Pumpkins and George Clinton)...man, what a show. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/WdgLMslbDuY]Beastie Boys - Make Some Noise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Beastie Boys - Rhyme the Rhyme Well

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gSlnleUqUM]Beastie Boys - Rhyme the Rhyme Well - YouTube[/ame]


Great remix.


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5grdfnGUss]Robert John - Sad Eyes (1979) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/KSTko94g0gs]Buck 65 "Zombie Delight" Official 'Lyric' Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

When I think of Zombies...I can't help but think of Zombie Jamboree...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4k5XftdTMs]Zombie Jamboree - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yasin1ULLvI]Rockapella - zombie jamboree - studio version. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMG7b3LYaAM]cheap trick- i want you to want me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdBcfRhzzAA]Toto - Africa - YouTube[/ame]






_The wild dogs cry out in the night
As they grow restless longing for some solitary company _


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtaZ48fERfc]Peaches & Herb . Shake Your Groove Thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

AngelsNDemons said:


> Man..ya'll just ruined mah Beastie Mojo...
> 
> Morris Albert - Feelings 1975 - YouTube





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-b0wQVoG6Y]Matchbox Twenty Performs 'She's So Mean' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Best love story ever 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYQ4B1nuj8Y]Willy DeVille & Mark Knopfler - Storybook Love (original promo) (The Princess Bride soundtrack) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Any dorks out there that like B-rated sci fi classics most enjoyed at sci fi conventions? Long time ago...but...Dark Star still rules 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbbYn7d_W8s]Dark Star 1974 Theme Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

@AngelsNDemons

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiRa_DwalQc]Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars - lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc1PHk9FhIk]sugarloaf - green eyed lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Curtis Mayfield...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cmo6MRYf5g]Curtis Mayfield - Superfly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Isaac Hayes...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYriOuyJU5I]ISAAC HAYES SHAFT! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

from the movie "Replacement Killers"...

dunno who does the music, but it blows me away every time I watch it...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilfrj8NAAUs]The Replacement Killers Intro (1998) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ul-cZyuYq4]Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8arvEzHsA8]Fleetwood Mac - Don't Stop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYdlqjiQPAc]Cracker - Low - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3TIncTTL4k]Soup Dragons - Divine Thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apSySRoMB3M]Bruno Mars - When I Was Your Man (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

The Verve...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74]The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

The Black Keys...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_426RiwST8]The Black Keys - Lonely Boy (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Billy Idol...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdphvuyaV_I]Billy Idol - Rebel Yell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Snow...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln-gxMK7S4A]Snow - Girl I've Been Hurt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Shabba Ranks...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvRvRo5JjnM]Shabba Ranks is Mr Loverman.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Sade...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TYv2PhG89A]Sade - Smooth Operator - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Fiona Apple...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiuk0z8dzXo]Fiona Apple - The First Taste - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0d5rH45Ux0]Femme Fatale -The Velvet Underground (Edie Sedgwick ) - YouTube[/ame]

The Velvet Underground & Nico- Femme Fatale


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgUs7yWnDJ8]Velvet Underground - Sweet Jane (alternate outro) - YouTube[/ame]

Velvet Underground- Sweet Jane


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hugY9CwhfzE]Velvet Underground - I´m Waiting For The Man - YouTube[/ame]

Velvet Underground- I'm Waiting for the Man


----------



## Ropey

'70's Punk --> Grunge Mama

Patty Smith - Gloria



> "JESUS DIED FOR SOMEBODY'S SINS, BUT NOT MINE. The greatest opening line of an opening track&#65279; of a debut album EVER!!





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgNeBNMJFZs]Patti Smith - Gloria (1979) Germany - YouTube[/ame]

480p


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xjkxYaUD9E]Patti Smith - Horses (full studio version) - YouTube[/ame]

Patti Smith- Horses


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV-RwtzfST8]REVOLUTION BLUES - neil young - YouTube[/ame]

Neil Young- Revolution Blues


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUZf-_adUTo]U2 Helter Skelter - YouTube[/ame]

U2- Helter Skelter


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxcDTUMLQJI]U2 - Mysterious Ways - YouTube[/ame]

U2- Mysterious Ways


----------



## Mertex

YOU GO GIRL!  JUST LOOK AT THOSE HOTTIES PLAYING GUITAR BEHIND SHANIA! YEAH!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJL4UGSbeFg]Shania Twain - Man! I Feel Like A Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ohqo7RIwSY]David Bowie - The Man Who Sold the World (Warning Graphic) - YouTube[/ame]

David Bowie- The Man Who Sold the World


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIxOhpfWuW0]The Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil - YouTube[/ame]

The Rolling Stones- Sympathy for the Devil


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdiCJUysIT0]Neil Young - Rockin' In The Free World - YouTube[/ame]

Neil Young- Rockin' In The Free World


----------



## bayoubill

Michael Jackson... Man In The Mirror..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PivWY9wn5ps]Michael Jackson - Man In The Mirror - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqFLXayD6e8]Shania Twain - That Don't Impress Me Much - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNZH-emehxA]Shania Twain - You're Still The One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Hobo's Lullaby...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhMiX9cfyPM]Hobo's lullaby sung by Arlo Guthrie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Keep Your Sunny Side Up... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCN9KIPfMPE]"Keep Your Sunny Side Up! "(Johnny Hamp, 1929) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Trav'lin' All Alone...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkI29FjphW8]Great Depression - Song Of The Road: Isham Jones & His Orch. - Trav'lin' All Alone, 1930 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Cinderella - Nobody's Fool

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Jsfuj6-CjQ]Cinderella - Nobody's Fool - Moscow Music Peace Festival (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

480p


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWdtN7pCZug&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Pop Evil - Trenches - YouTube[/ame]

Pop Evil - Trenches


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFOvZojUJto]Pop Evil - Boss's Daughter ft. Mick Mars - YouTube[/ame]

Pop Evil - Boss's Daughter


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKAp-jRUp2o]George Harrison: Something - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

dilloduck said:


> George Harrison: Something - YouTube



That just brought me to this.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XfYnq8VSYw]George Harrison - MY SWEET LORD - HD - 16:9 - YouTube[/ame]

hare krishna


----------



## Ropey

George Harrison - Here Comes the Sun

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E6rwT6cguQ]George Harrison - Here Comes The Sun (Live 1971) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> When I think of Zombies...I can't help but think of Zombie Jamboree...
> 
> Zombie Jamboree - YouTube
> 
> Rockapella - zombie jamboree - studio version. - YouTube





When I think of Zombies...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5IRI4oHKNU]The Zombies - She's Not There - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSVd8szH7Qk]patti smith,because the night - YouTube[/ame]

Patti Smith- Because the Night


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPBmFwBSGb0]Michael W. Smith - Agnus Dei - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/A-vrYeVGGZ0]Florence + The Machine - Bedroom Hymns (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/SuyvT8nFMLY]Van Halen - Van Halen - Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

For some reason, this song is stuck in my head this morning...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czNyRgoxZpQ]PUT A LITTLE LOVE IN YOUR HEART - JACKIE DESHANNON1969. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

I've a bit of country in my mind this Sunday.

David Allen Coe - Please Come to Boston

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3X2qXH1os3A]Please Come To Boston (David Allan Coe) 1979 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jerry Reed - City of New Orleans

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7a6R2GNFQs]Jerry Reed - City Of New Orleans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jerry Reed - She Got the Goldmine (I got the Shaft)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-p0zn3PijY]Jerry Reed -- She Got The Goldmine (I Got The Shaft) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZbHfgXJKn1Y]Fuel - Hemorrhage (In My Hands) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/2kMXxDkqD6I]Orianthi - Heaven In This Hell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/GoXfJEXrOvQ]In This Moment - Lost At Sea Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ttg0zY0PXY8]Molly Hatchet - One Mans Pleasure - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/qeO1pEeK9fY]The Birthday Massacre - In The Dark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ha-ZsGxCb8]America - Ventura Highway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/GwES9M0isVM]Last of the Wilds by Nightwish - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/b3D_PrFruEo]Apocalyptica - Heat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/M7uZcexsPuw]"Field Of Innocence" - Evanescence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

the first Evanescence tune I ever heard... still my favorite of theirs... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IHszGKqFOU][HD] Evanescence - My Immortal [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

bayoubill said:


> the first Evanescence tune I ever heard... still my favorite of theirs...
> 
> [HD] Evanescence - My Immortal [Official Music Video] - YouTube



Mine is by far Lithium...

[ame=http://youtu.be/PJGpsL_XYQI]Evanescence - Lithium (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Alicia Keys...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rywUS-ohqeE]Alicia Keys - No One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Yep....I'm playin it again.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2q9_ZEtuTR8]Stereophonics - Maybe Tomorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6P0SitRwy8]Nirvana - Heart Shaped Box - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

The BEST intro EVER.....
FULL screen and crank it peeps......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XKPCO_yTlc]The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo [ Intro ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Epic.....................

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ur_RvU384yw]Within Temptation - Jillian (I'd Give My Heart) HQ + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Hope....Angel? 

[ame=http://youtu.be/qeWTsbkw57E]Apocalyptica - Hope - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

WOW!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX7_LDmDZas]Metallica - Darkness (NEW SONG) - 2013 LEAKED!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

*-RIKKI DON'T LOSE THAT NUMBER-*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfZWp-hGCdA]RIKKI DON'T LOSE THAT NUMBER (1974) by Steely Dan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Chair dancin'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aeETEoNfOg]The Smashing Pumpkins - 1979 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmUZ6nCFNoU]The Smashing Pumpkins - Today - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Do I love Smashing Pumpkins????
Nah....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tOTw38P4GE]The Smashing Pumpkins "Bullet with Butterfly Wings" Guitar Center Sessions on DIRECTV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

^^^^Fuckin' A girl!


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvE7sBErRZo]I'm Yours - Jason Mraz - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Jroc said:


> I'm Yours - Jason Mraz - YouTube


 [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION] 

[ame=http://youtu.be/HtNsF6wtJbM]FlyLeaf "All Around Me" Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

in the mood for this one again...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGorjBVag0I]Leonard Cohen - Dance Me to the End of Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION] 

[ame=http://youtu.be/LIiUzMdbeTQ]To Myself I Turned ~ Lacuna Coil - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/SB9LXpO6yWo]LACUNA COIL - Our Truth (HIGH QUALITY) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/h85avFxqnIM]Fireflight-Core Of My Addiction - YouTube[/ame]

for my &#9829;


----------



## April

Too alive to sleep.....

[ame=http://youtu.be/luXrDpGie4E]Fireflight-What I've Overcome - YouTube[/ame]

I've got this passion
It's something I can't describe
It's so electric
It's like I've just come alive
I feel this freedom now that my past is erased
I feel the healing
I've found the meaning of grace
(I've found grace)

If only you could see me yesterday
Who I used to be before the change
You'd see a broken heart
You'd see the battle scars
Funny how words can't explain
How good it finally feels to break the chains
I'm not what I have done
I'm what I've overcome

I know I stumble
I know I still face defeat
This second chance is what will define me
I'm moving forward
I'm standing on my two feet
I've got momentum
I've got someone saving me

If only you could see me yesterday
Who I used to be before the change
You'd see a broken heart
You'd see the battle scars
It's Funny how words can't explain
How good it finally feels to break the chains
I'm not what I have done
I'm what I've overcome

I make mistakes and I might fall
But I won't break
I've got someone saving me

If only you could see me yesterday
Who I used to be before the change
You'd see a broken heart
You'd see the battle scars
It's Funny how words can't explain
How good it finally feels to break the chains
I'm not what I have done
I'm what I've overcome
I'm what I've overcome
I'm what I've overcome


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/6dVljMQXeVc]Nightwish-Sahara - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/j5KpSOkG8iI]Within Temptation - Pale (Lyrics in Description) - YouTube[/ame]



The world seems not the same
Though I know nothing has changed
It's all my state of mind
I can't leave it all behind
I have to stand up to be stronger

I have to try
To break free
From the thoughts in my mind
Use the time that I have
I can say goodbye
Have to make it right
Have to fight
'Cause I know in the end it's worthwhile
That the pain that I feel slowly fades away
It will be all right

I know
I should realize
Time is precious
It is worthwhile
Despite how I feel inside
Have to trust it'll be alright
Have to stand up to be stronger

I have to try
To break free
From the thoughts in my mind
Use the time that I have
I can say goodbye
Have to make it right
Have to fight
'Cause I know in the end it's worthwhile
That the pain that I feel slowly fades away
It will be all right

Oh, this night is too long
Have no strength to go on
No more pain I'm floating away

Through the mist I see the face
Of an angel, calls my name
I remember you're the reason I have to stay

I have to try
To break free
From the thoughts in my mind
Use the time that I have
I can say goodbye
Have to make it right
Have to fight
'Cause I know in the end it's worthwhile
That the pain that I feel slowly fades away
It will be all right


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

I swear I don't know any.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32mzHp2uHT4]Creepshow / Jesus Jones - The Devil You Know (Movie Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[MENTION=44415]QuickHitCurepon[/MENTION]   

[ame=http://youtu.be/HxQap_3Bj6Q]White Zombie - Black Sunshine - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/sqPClltS5k8]White Zombie - Black Sunshine ft. Iggy Pop - YouTube[/ame]



[ame="http://youtu.be/HOtseAGP6Ws"]http://youtu.be/HOtseAGP6Ws[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/hBd2nQVPFBA]Lacuna Coil - Survive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/QYlvcgGSiE0]Evanescence - The Change - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Evanescence - Never Go Back

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQCODadC5kI]evanescence - never go back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

ropey said:


> evanescence - never go back
> 
> evanescence - never go back - youtube



&#9829;


----------



## Smilebong

Haven't heard this in years.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhI_khA8w-I]Alice Cooper - Be My Lover (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Bitter:Sweet...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VljGLcxA1U]Bitter:Sweet - The Mating Game - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Depeche Mode - Dangerous

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBPYLPlFXZY]Depeche Mode - Dangerous HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Mesh - Born To Lie

[ame=http://youtu.be/NVE8-FiAE4I]MESH - "Born to Lie" Single - YouTube[/ame]

Sweet


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c3d7QgZr7g]Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

I cannot get the song out of my mind...I have to play it again...

[ame=http://youtu.be/PJGpsL_XYQI]Evanescence - Lithium (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


*Don't want to let it lay me down this time.
Drown my will to fly.
Here in the darkness I know myself.
Can't break free until I let it go.
Let me go.*


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7ry4cx6HfY]Avenged Sevenfold - So Far Away [Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJaBHSIRVlE]Avenged Sevenfold - Afterlife [Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/r6DYQuNBckI]Rob Zombie - We're An American Band (Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

AngelsNDemons said:


> I cannot get the song out of my mind...I have to play it again...
> 
> Evanescence - Lithium (Video) - YouTube
> 
> 
> *Don't want to let it lay me down this time.
> Drown my will to fly.
> Here in the darkness I know myself.
> Can't break free until I let it go.
> Let me go.*



I can relate...


----------



## bayoubill

'nother Evanescence tune that makes me crazy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YxaaGgTQYM]Evanescence - Bring Me To Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOhvX9JQ_WI]Kansas Carry on my Wayward son Lyrics. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

I love this movie!

 [ame=http://youtu.be/b_mMMI0Kc7I]My Name is Trinity / They Call Me Trinity (1970) Theme Song | Annibale E I Cantori Moderni - Trinity - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Pursuit of Happiness - Mega-force Version

[ame=http://youtu.be/3Z_Ys3BO_4M]Pursuit Of Happiness[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Korn feat. Skrillex - Get Up

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=fvwp&v=rZSh9zKeI-s]Korn feat. Skrillex - Get Up![/ame]

Oh, Yeah!


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Spaghetti westerns are my favorite.

[ame=http://youtu.be/6u_JtZ9b8LI]Trinity Eating Beans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Top 7 movie music scores: In my humble opinion

 1. Star Wars
 2. The Magnificent Seven
 3. The Big Country
 4. The Good, The Bad and the Ugly   
 5. Chariots of Fire
 6. The Omega Man
 7. A Fist Full of Dollars 

 [ame=http://youtu.be/u6vREiRNMFc]The Big Country - composer Jerome Moross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

JohnL.Burke said:


> Top 7 movie music scores: In my humble opinion
> 
> 1. Star Wars
> 2. The Magnificent Seven
> 3. The Big Country
> 4. The Good, The Bad and the Ugly
> 5. Chariots of Fire
> 6. The Omega Man
> 7. A Fist Full of Dollars
> 
> The Big Country - composer Jerome Moross - YouTube



Regarding Star Wars, John Williams is way fuckin' overrated, imho...


----------



## bayoubill

bayoubill said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top 7 movie music scores: In my humble opinion
> 
> 1. Star Wars
> 2. The Magnificent Seven
> 3. The Big Country
> 4. The Good, The Bad and the Ugly
> 5. Chariots of Fire
> 6. The Omega Man
> 7. A Fist Full of Dollars
> 
> The Big Country - composer Jerome Moross - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding Star Wars, John Williams is way fuckin' overrated, imho...
Click to expand...


John Barry, on the other hand, did some incredibly great stuff...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FB1LS3WhIU]John Barry - Out of Africa: Opening titles and main theme - YouTube[/ame]


as did Jerry Goldsmith...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi2wzcJOun0]Jerry Goldsmith - Theme from Papillon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

not to mention Danny Elfman...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mg8SyAJfaw]Edward scissorhands - Ice Dance - YouTube[/ame]


eta... this one still brings tears to my eyes...


----------



## Jroc

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAPUxvjbdcU]Bad Company - Can't Get Enough - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

AngelsNDemons said:


> Rob Zombie - We're An American Band (Lyric Video) - YouTube




Made me think of this one.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwqvsY_zyPg]Hallelujah - Leonard Cohen (cover by Diana Chittester) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

bayoubill said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top 7 movie music scores: In my humble opinion
> 
> 1. Star Wars
> 2. The Magnificent Seven
> 3. The Big Country
> 4. The Good, The Bad and the Ugly
> 5. Chariots of Fire
> 6. The Omega Man
> 7. A Fist Full of Dollars
> 
> The Big Country - composer Jerome Moross - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding Star Wars, John Williams is way fuckin' overrated, imho...
Click to expand...


I don't really disagree with you. John Williams is pretty derivative. His theme music from Star Wars and Superman were obviously similar. Also, John William's "inspiration" for Star Wars seems to be very close to Gustav Holst's "The Planet Suit". Especially Mars. I still enjoyed the Star Wars music though. I don't really care if he stole the music as long as he stole it from the right people.

 [ame=http://youtu.be/s8EwBTQhl3Y]HOLST - Mars from "The Planets Suite" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

JohnL.Burke said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top 7 movie music scores: In my humble opinion
> 
> 1. Star Wars
> 2. The Magnificent Seven
> 3. The Big Country
> 4. The Good, The Bad and the Ugly
> 5. Chariots of Fire
> 6. The Omega Man
> 7. A Fist Full of Dollars
> 
> The Big Country - composer Jerome Moross - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding Star Wars, John Williams is way fuckin' overrated, imho...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really disagree with you. John Williams is pretty derivative. His theme music from Star Wars and Superman were obviously similar. Also, John William's "inspiration" for Star Wars seems to be very close to Gustav Holst's "The Planet Suit". Especially Mars. I still enjoyed the Star Wars music though.
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/s8EwBTQhl3Y]HOLST - Mars from "The Planets Suite" - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


not me... music-wise, the whole thing seemed tedious from beginning to end...

eta: full disclosure, I'm not a big Holst fan either...


----------



## JohnL.Burke

What? Even the bar scene? Tedious?

 [ame=http://youtu.be/HTJ3IRT1a8E]4 Mins - IV Star Wars Bar Theme +download - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

*jimi hendrix dear mr fantasy -live-*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5eniCCccPw]Jimi Hendrix W/ Buddy Miles - 1968 - Dear Mr. Fantasy (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

West Side Story - Prologue  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxoC5Oyf_ss]West Side Story - Prologue - Official Full Number - 50th Anniversary (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twbuT1V5mFE]West Side Story - Jet Song - Official Dance Scene - 50th Anniversary (HD) - YouTube[/ame]

Found the Jet Song.


----------



## bayoubill

Broadway tune adapted from the movie "All That Jazz"...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPq8yzGSaqc]Who's Sorry Now? - Fosse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

sumpin' I wanna hear again...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-xpfOFwdh4]Bunny Berigan - Caravan - 1937 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'n this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTQVWtSvwUE]Harry James - You Made Me Love You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwAJMH1ybb0]Kristine Jackson performs At My Heels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF2eE9rWOjs]Wayward Girl Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzVrsFYr-wc]Sarah Quintana live at the Taos Ale House - 1/23/2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxW8z56piFk]Rhiannon Giddens plays on her gourd banjo "Brigg's Corn Shuckin' Jig " and "Camptown Hornpipe' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXGoJATobqU]2012 OFFICIAL Americana Awards - Carolina Chocolate Drops "Country Girl" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

PixieStix said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is considered Folk Metal. I don't care what genre it is. I love what I love.
> 
> I am so happy you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe this song - I sent it to my oldest band "groupie" friend we've been friends since the band days a lonnnnnng time - she's Swedish - so I get a ton from her and I think I totally just SOTD killed her with your song lol.  We try to up SOTD 1 up it every day.   Started from the mindcrime days, throw in some Europe, 20 years,  and you can just imagine where we go.  I need to get her on here.   She'd stroke out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MoonSorrow is a metal band formed in Helsinki, Finland, in 1995. Musically, the band incorporates elements of black metal and folk metal in their sound
Click to expand...


 [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]

I'm late coming back to this.  Here's my Svenska to your Fin.


----------



## Ropey

Steely Dan - Dirty Work

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghcsrblhn7A]Steely Dan - Dirty Work - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

I love this.....thought it was a chick though.  My dumb.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A16VcQdTL80]Asaf Avidan // Reckoning Song (One Day) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HayjUnLyB3Y]Zakk Wylde, Black Label Society - Fire It Up - YouTube[/ame]

Black Label Society - Fire It Up


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0EQlIzPowM&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Black Veil Brides - In The End - YouTube[/ame]

Black Veil Brides - In The End


----------



## bayoubill

my theme song... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vkg2I7y2S_I]Big Bad Bill (is Sweet William Now) - YouTube[/ame]


eta: emailing the YouTube link to my estranged wife and her lawyer...


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3SUAk0pEFg]Daniel Lanois - Jolie Louise - YouTube[/ame]

I will work 'til work is done
Tous les matins au soleil
I did work 'til work was done
And one day, the foreman said
"Jean-Guy, we must let you go"
Et pis mon nom, y est pas bon
At the mill anymore...
Oh Louise, I'm losing my head,
I'm losing my head


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/lrEP3RPgEao]10. Pet - A Perfect Circle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Coyote said:


> Daniel Lanois - Jolie Louise - YouTube
> 
> I will work 'til work is done
> Tous les matins au soleil
> I did work 'til work was done
> And one day, the foreman said
> "Jean-Guy, we must let you go"
> Et pis mon nom, y est pas bon
> At the mill anymore...
> Oh Louise, I'm losing my head,
> I'm losing my head



here's a traditional Cajun lament...

nicely done by a coupla folks from Missouri, of all places... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgly1vsE7vM]Jai Passe Devant Ta Porte (Dennis & Jennifer Stroughmatt) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

traditional small-town Cajun Mardi Gras scenes from a few years back...

Mamou... farming and ranching community on the south Louisiana prairies... my wife's home town... total population mebbe 3,500...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQpU5v55DCs]Mamou mardi gras 2010 - by HCProductions.org - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rush - Tom Sawyer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJoTxywiRG0]Rush - "Tom Sawyer" Time Machine Tour 2011: Live In Cleveland [OFFICIAL] - YouTube[/ame]

Set to 480.  The bass, the bass.


----------



## Ropey

Rush - 2112

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvOk16dLJ0Q]RUSH - 2112 HD - Time Machine Tour 2011 - YouTube[/ame]

Friday  

The drums, the drums....


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> Rush - Tom Sawyer
> 
> Rush - "Tom Sawyer" Time Machine Tour 2011: Live In Cleveland [OFFICIAL] - YouTube
> 
> Set to 480.  The bass, the bass.



cute chick covering the drum part of Tom Sawyer...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKFJbSzhovk]RUSH - TOM SAWYER - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

^ your taste in music has degraded while  your taste in women seems just fine. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymPD0_xMexg]Rush's Rock and Roll Hall of Fame induction ceremony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rush - Intro By SouthPark

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh_9NY56Sxw]RUSH - TOM SAWYER - INTRO SOUTH PARK - HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

IrishTexanChick said:


> I love this.....thought it was a chick though.  My dumb.
> 
> Asaf Avidan // Reckoning Song (One Day) - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw1dudPSdUc]Asaf Avidan & Shlomi Shaban - Her Lies | solo 2011 | HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

jon_berzerk said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this.....thought it was a chick though.  My dumb.
> 
> Asaf Avidan // Reckoning Song (One Day) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw1dudPSdUc]Asaf Avidan & Shlomi Shaban - Her Lies | solo 2011 | HD - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Wow!

I get bluesy Joplin there. I'm going to check more of this. 


Early Joplin. Very early Joplin.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2YEK8ftElw]Pink Floyd-"High Hopes"[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Dire Straits & Eric Clapton - Sultans Of Swing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jxsnIRpy2E]Dire Straits & Eric Clapton - Sultans Of Swing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Uncensored ... 

[ame=http://youtu.be/WokNaiDRenc]Theory of a Deadman - Bad Girlfriend HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt84J7U75e0]Kid Rock - American Bad Ass [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]

Kid Rock - American Bad Ass


----------



## Ropey

^[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl-OEMjvp_0]Aerosmith and Kid Rock -- "Sweet Emotion" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Aerosmith - Walk This Way

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71oyAV_m9Vw]Aerosmith - Walk This Way [Live] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Pink Floyd - Lost For Words


----------



## jon_berzerk

*- Seven Spanish Angels-*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8A9Y1Dq_cQ]Willie Nelson with Ray Charles - Seven Spanish Angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

AngelsNDemons said:


> Uncensored ...
> 
> Theory of a Deadman - Bad Girlfriend HD - YouTube



Are you looking for a hot song day cause I'm kind of Ozzy today but I can go either way 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfkATcv-dVY]Randy Rhoads: Mr. Crowley LIVE HQ Best Quality Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7o83wGfl70k]Flavors of Rhiannon Giddens & Justin Robinson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8z4SEbsqbw&list=PL27482DA7569E53A1&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Faster pussycat - House Of Pain video - YouTube[/ame]

Faster Pussycat - House Of Pain


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41zKVmk4z8Q&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]FASTER PUSSYCAT / YOU'RE SO VAIN - Directed by Rocky Schenck - YouTube[/ame]

Faster Pussycat - You're So Vain


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSedE5sU3uc]North Korea children playing the guitar. Creepy as hell. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVcl0Iw3fs8]Heart crazy on you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

FROM RUSSIA...DAMN HIS GIRL ROCKS

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tlzrSkJ7SI]MERYLAND - Barracuda - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/T28PTWGmdYw]Faster Pussycat-Slip Of The Tongue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/SDTDOhvAEaA]Faster Pussycat - Poison Ivy (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/1Cw1ng75KP0]Heart - Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/TZpDuvKAH5c]Marilyn Manson - Ka-Boom Ka-Boom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/04jfcIi4LoM]Disturbed - Pain Redefined - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/nzyNWyZhUS0]07. The Outsider - A Perfect Circle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/CCGd3RpJJiA]Mudvayne - Fall Into Sleep (Demo) [With Lyrics] [Full HD 1080p] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/cBQoxGlgoMc]Rammstein - Sehnsucht HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean

I don't dislike Country Music.  In fact, there are many songs I really like.  Especially Brooks and Dunn and Josh Turner.  But I think this guy must have been on acid.


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/SaY-vMJy45E]deftones - Cherry Waves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/bwJeZhWjjvw]Marilyn Manson - The Red Carpet Grave (Eat Me, Drink Me) - YouTube[/ame]

hot


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Qlh21vgGQv0]3 Doors Down-Let Me Be Myself - YouTube[/ame]


&#9829;


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_L4Rixya64]Foo Fighters - Best Of You - YouTube[/ame]


Foo Fighters : Best Of You


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/M2thuZ04-lY]3 Doors Down-She Don't Want The World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/l2Pd6q2Dgdk]3 Doors Down-Your Arms Feel Like Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Shinedown- "45"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLeIyy2ipps]Shinedown - 45 (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Nickelback - How You Remind Me 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cQh1ccqu8M]Nickelback - How You Remind Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

AngelsNDemons said:


> 3 Doors Down-Let Me Be Myself - YouTube
> 
> 
> &#9829;



You can tell a lot about a person by the music they listen to. I've always liked you.. you have incredible taste in music too. ;-)


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/XkKulSH2nNc]Marilyn Manson - Tainted Love HD 720p (best quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/UB7CbOhH0Wo]Orgy "Stitches" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Mpht14ftJqE]Mudvayne Do What You Do - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/UrtnsMKRvX8]Rammstein - Benzin (Official video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/MnkV6qdjUWw]Chevelle - Vitamin R (Leading Us Along) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/6OLUNB993Dw]Godsmack - Serenity - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/RiSfTyrvJlg]Hinder - Lips Of An Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_4YF0mdEtA&feature=youtu.be]Fire at will..you can't kill me... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/qha2kSrqof4]Hellrider-Judas Priest - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/hXqb_3fR6Ok]Judas Priest - Victim of Changes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/U__m4N7Ml30]Judas Priest - Another Thing Comin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/kIBeYoP9Wi0]Rammstein - Sonne - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/gBRyxAJ-PH8]Rammstein ft. The Joker in "Du Hast" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/0NvnWJU5Ak8]Rammstein - Ich tu dir weh (Official Video) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rise Against - The Good Left Undone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70hIRnj9kf8]Rise Against - The Good Left Undone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Foo Fighters - The Pretender

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjQ9tuuTJQ]Foo Fighters - The Pretender - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

Ropey where's your Rush?????

Jelly.


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtWOaELFaf8]Eminem ft. Dido - Stan (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpCweloEVPE]Kings of Leon - The Bucket (Live at O2 London) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpQFFLBMEPI]P!nk - Just Give Me A Reason ft. Nate Ruess - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJWIbIe0N90]P!nk - Who Knew - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmSeWqmlqYs]Alice In Chains - Hollow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAqZb52sgpU]Alice In Chains - Man In The Box - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlUKcNNmywk]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5lVUaLeD14]Superstition - Stevie Wonder (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

testarosa said:


> Ropey where's your Rush?????
> 
> Jelly.



This one's from my phone. It's why I didn't use my phone cam, but I've got to wait to get the pictures and vids back from the Samsung Note.






I'm hanging on the gate for them too.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gHYm112ByQ]O Canada, by Geddy Lee and Alex Lifeson, featuring Terrance & Phillip - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K84ymNFuu6U]TOOL - LATERALUS - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Can't get enough of this song...my ALL time fave by COF!

[ame=http://youtu.be/6dW6aNAZGTM]Cradle Of Filth - Nymphetamine (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/uEkPi0xx4jM]Cradle Of Filth - The Death of Love (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame="http://youtu.be/MfMa2lrFxhY"]http://youtu.be/MfMa2lrFxhY[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

AngelsNDemons said:


> Cradle Of Filth - The Death of Love (Official Music Video) - YouTube



Oh Yeah!

"May I present to you, the world's ugliest band... the downright fucked...  Cradle of Filth!"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLt3ezMhIPk]Cradle Of Filth - Peace Through Superior Firepower (parte 1)[/ame]


----------



## April

Ropey said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cradle Of Filth - The Death of Love (Official Music Video) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah!
> 
> "May I present to you, the world's ugliest band... the downright fucked...  Cradle of Filth!"
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLt3ezMhIPk]Cradle Of Filth - Peace Through Superior Firepower (parte 1)[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWRYtjZRxhE]Cradle Of Filth - Peace Through Superior Firepower (parte 2) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## Ropey

AngelsNDemons said:


>



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFmvBL_33PA]Marduk - Wolves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Enrico Moricone - The Ecstasy of Gold

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-rHdSWZLpQ]Ennio Morricone The Ecstasy of Gold[/ame]

Metallica - The Ecstasy of Gold & Blackened  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQrvb3i1q-E]Metallica - Ecstasy Of Gold & Blackened[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHoRKb8hajg]Robert Plant & Alison Krauss - "Trampled Rose" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cradle Of Filth - The Death of Love (Official Music Video) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah!
> 
> "May I present to you, the world's ugliest band... the downright fucked...  Cradle of Filth!"
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLt3ezMhIPk]Cradle Of Filth - Peace Through Superior Firepower (parte 1)[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWRYtjZRxhE]Cradle Of Filth - Peace Through Superior Firepower (parte 2) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


What'd he say?


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMLnYaKadZw]Seven Mary Three Cumbersome Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g&list=RD02mq0HpoKXaFk]Tool - The Pot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Stray Cats - Stray Cat Strut

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07BVrP5DbQA]Stray Cats - Stray Cat Strut (Live At Montreux 1981) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Good Canadian band for you Ropey I loved these guys when I was a kid

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw8nXCx5qgo]The Guess Who - These Eyes [Good Quality] - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkqfpkTTy2w"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkqfpkTTy2w[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> What'd he say?



For those about to Rock.

We salute you!

 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-r-V0uK4u0]The Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet with Butterfly Wings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4QL0L9fgbg]Candlebox-Far Behind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCtga1OJ9I4]Candlebox - You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDftEQQjvjs]Justin Robinson & the Mary Annettes - Devil's Teeth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Puddle of Mudd: Thinking About You


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Hinder: Without You


----------



## testarosa

Ropey said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey where's your Rush?????
> 
> Jelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one's from my phone. It's why I didn't use my phone cam, but I've got to wait to get the pictures and vids back from the Samsung Note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hanging on the gate for them too.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gHYm112ByQ]O Canada, by Geddy Lee and Alex Lifeson, featuring Terrance & Phillip - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Awesome!  Thanks for sharing and laughing out loud at hanging on the gate.


----------



## PixieStix

My husband sang this song to me on my birthday, and many times after that. I miss him, always will

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY07-DCQ4EI]If Tomorrow Never Comes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSzyKO_kW_s]Crazy Bitch by BuckCherry - Lyrics - Great Quality (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


Crazy Bitch by BuckCherry ;-)


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVcl0Iw3fs8]Heart crazy on you - YouTube[/ame]


Heart: Crazy On You


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQa7SvVCdZk]Christina Aguilera, Lil' Kim, Mya, Pink - Lady Marmalade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW1dbiD_zDk]P!nk - Get The Party Started - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqNcyFNMfLM]Shirley Bassey - Get The Party Started (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Judas Priest - The Green Manalishi (w/ the 2 Pronged Crown) (Peter Green Tune)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdGP9r1yElg]JUDAS PRIEST The Green Manalishi (LIVE VENGEANCE 1982) - YouTube[/ame]

Sounds great in 480p


----------



## Jroc

I love this band.. Canadians too for Ropey 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puIv7iXMsok]Billy Talent Rusted from the Rain with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1c6W27TQIlo]Try Honesty - Billy Talent - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

Love this!

[ame=http://youtu.be/O7zdr-82WAo]Call Me Maybe - Miami Dolphins Cheerleaders vs US Military - YouTube[/ame]

Cheerleaders vs US Military


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuM_9UIcSck]Carolina Chocolate Drops "Why Don't You Do Right?" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sMIQToKF8I&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]U.D.O. - Metal Machine (2013) // official clip // AFM Records - YouTube[/ame]

U.D.O. - Metal Machine


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVMvART9kb8&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Pantera - Cemetery Gates (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Pantera - Cemetery Gates


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuHa6lUMj-w&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]SOIL - Shine On (2013) // official clip // AFM Records - YouTube[/ame]

Soil - Shine On


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_Lv-MMlVjQ]Boston ? "Smokin' " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxJFjO4Skgo]The Ides Of March - "Vehicle" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bbcejY9-Uc]CellBound-Fallen Angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ga30TkZ_HA]Boston (Amanda). - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_VHrGsYvbQ]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Call Me The Breeze - Studio Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZFqdk6iC0w]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Milwaukee Blues LIVE @ Grey Fox Festival 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Pantera - Fucking Hostile

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5NX3OVjzHg]Pantera - Fucking Hostile - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Anthrax - What Doesn't Die

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA-Ze62Jrp4]Anthrax - What Doesn't Die May 28, 2008 Chicago, IL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Foo Fighters - Walk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PkcfQtibmU]Foo Fighters. Walk. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

Interesting song I became aware of recently.  It was a hit in Germany in 1972 and is set to the music of "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down".  It it's not a translation; it's a totally rewritten anti-drug anthem.  Apparently heroin became a big problem in Germany that year.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s9Z37FSV84]Juliane Werding- Am Tag als Conny Kramer starb - YouTube[/ame]

Juliane Werding- Am Tag als Conny Kramer starb(The Day Conny Kramer Died)


----------



## Ropey

konradv said:


> Interesting song I became aware of recently.  It was a hit in Germany in 1972 and is set to the music of "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down".  It it's not a translation; it's a totally rewritten anti-drug anthem.  Apparently heroin became a big problem in Germany that year.
> 
> Juliane Werding- Am Tag als Conny Kramer starb - YouTube
> 
> Juliane Werding- Am Tag als Conny Kramer starb(The Day Conny Kramer Died)



Juliane's voice is a bit like Baez without all that warbling stuff and powerful ending.


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVHQsmIaDBY]Elvira - Oak Ridge Boys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q71lr6aHP5A]Burning Rain - My Lust Your Fate (Official Video 2013) - YouTube[/ame]

Burning Rain - My Lust Your Fate


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOr_fMznk6E&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Eclipse - Wake Me Up (Official video) - YouTube[/ame]

Eclipse - Wake Me Up


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/g1HOE3FIQ7w]Accept - Metal Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

U.D.O - Black & White

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHteJkL7H74]U.D.O. - Black And White (2009) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Metallica - The Call of Ktulu

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWGOEWdV13M]The Call of Ktulu - Metallica - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Aetrigan - River Flows 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8CfYNpLXS8]Aetrigan - River Flows[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Linkin Park - Never Back Down

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM992YUMmTs]Never back down - Linkin Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

Ropey said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting song I became aware of recently.  It was a hit in Germany in 1972 and is set to the music of "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down".  It it's not a translation; it's a totally rewritten anti-drug anthem.  Apparently heroin became a big problem in Germany that year.
> 
> Juliane Werding- Am Tag als Conny Kramer starb - YouTube
> 
> Juliane Werding- Am Tag als Conny Kramer starb(The Day Conny Kramer Died)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliane's voice is a bit like Baez without all that warbling stuff and powerful ending.
Click to expand...


I loved the song.  Even though I can't understand a thing she's singing, I can feel the pain in her voice and see it in her eyes.  It gets me even more than "The Needle and the Damage Done".


----------



## Ropey

Queen - Who Wants To Live Forever

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jtpf8N5IDE]Queen - 'Who Wants To Live Forever' - YouTube[/ame]

I remember saying that if I reached sixty I'd be happy. I've decided to renegotiate.

I'll now be happier if I reach 80.


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> Queen - Who Wants To Live Forever
> 
> Queen - 'Who Wants To Live Forever' - YouTube
> 
> I remember saying that if I reached sixty I'd be happy. I've decided to renegotiate.
> 
> I'll now be happier if I reach 80.



I love that song from Highlander..and for the record I'll be very disappointed if I Don't break 90


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> and for the record I'll be very disappointed if I Don't break 90




Just hang on.


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZZEhti1FWA]THE ASSOCIATION - "Time For Livin'" (1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/vjHKG2cjXK8]Lacuna Coil - Daylight Dancer - Comalies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> THE ASSOCIATION - "Time For Livin'" (1968) - YouTube



This is my favorite Association hit.


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/e4TW-CuizsA]Nightwish - Passion And The Opera (Oceanborn) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The daily tasks spill into years
lathering times oil between gears
close the doors and wind the clocks
and click the keys into the locks
while stacking dishes out of sight 
and settling day back into night.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHAj1MLV2NY]Dust in the Wind - Sarah Brightman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/R4ZHpYTd3hQ]Breaking Benjamin - Simple Design - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/FMvppW6kfIE]Ra- Do You Call My Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/CeDeImahXyc]Breaking Benjamin - follow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6Vu2uuaZ5I]JOSS STONE LIVE - A NATURAL WOMAN - ARETHA FRANKLIN TRIBUTE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnCsAm39zAQ]The Band - Stage Fright - The Last Waltz - 8 of 22 - YouTube[/ame]

The Band- Stage Fright


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqvzKwOutes]The Band- Jemima Surrender *Earlier Version* - YouTube[/ame]

The Band- Jemima Surrender


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHCVTM6obmo]The Band - Shape I'm In (album version) - YouTube[/ame]

The Band- The Shape I'm In


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7v8zaoEYCI]Staind - So Far Away --lyrics-- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/JAP2eReoQJY]The Birthday Massacre - Promise Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHgrQDyVuRs]Rammstein-Domino - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Nirvana - In Bloom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbgKEjNBHqM]Nirvana - In Bloom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMs3wOw9Qy0]Slipknot- Psychosocial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Fucking Primo...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGK00Q7xx-s]Korn - Blind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/rZUIOsTO8Wk]Evanescence The Only One With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/9lwK7JDFz5I]Xandria - Wisdom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Ocean Breeze - Pablo Cruise

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZCmmQs81qE]Pablo Cruise - ocean breeze , full 12 min version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PotB76gi2_4]Elvis Presley - Heartbreak Hotel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If9T_KfkDyI]Jorn - Traveller (Official Video / Brand New Album 2013) - YouTube[/ame]

Jorn - Traveller


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfB7vF7nCdA]Steel Panther - Death To All But Metal (Explicit) - YouTube[/ame]

Steel Panther - Death To All But Metal


----------



## PixieStix

Every now and then, I post this song. Just in case someone was not lucky enough to hear it before

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fx15mA4TRg]Moonsorrow-Jotunheim HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Metal Church - The Dark

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wC6-yUlTSs8#at=11]Metal Church - The Dark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRIbf6JqkNc]Guns N' Roses - Don't Cry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/G3F9p7oydGA]Sirenia - The Path To Decay (The 13th Floor) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/BwdtfuKkN3E]Sirenia - Save Me From Myself - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/zD0zrYsG0sg]Sirenia - Fallen Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/n9N8-qWzyuw]My Wings ~ Lacuna Coil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Cristina Scabbia - Drawing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R8HsuCYXJ8]Cristina Scabbia Drawing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Apocalyptica S.O.S (Cristina Scabbia) - S.O.S

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LOeDL3oK0U]Apocalyptica S.O.S feat Cristina Scabbia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

w00t...!

found the cute drummer chick backing a coupla kick-ass gals on violins...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prIY4--KI7w]Toxicity in electric violins by hot chicks! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

exotic all-gal string quartet...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNy8r-ZgKgQ]Bond - Fuego - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

some more a' them last ones...

burnin' up a classical piece...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7vmuHlgaRU]Bond - Victory - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Police - Synchronicity 1 & 2

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMBufJmTTSA]The Police-Synchronicity 1 and 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the Bridge

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwlogyj7nFE]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under The Bridge (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

want more...?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uivKtSBepac]Bond - Explosive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

gettin' back to the real world...

here's a local all-gal band playin' at a li'l place not far from where I live...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W10jQxEfbU]Bonsoir Catin playing "Alberta" at Cafe Des Amis 5/12/2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Stone Temple Pilots - Plush

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnWGJoPvQ5U]Stone Temple Pilots - Plush[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=669pWQLTAgQ&list=TL_DAxCrWwIvI]Asking Alexandria - Right Now (Na Na Na) - (Official Music Video) [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Ronnie James Dio - Rainbow In The Dark

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_h4ESpTIhE]Dio - Rainbow In The Dark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNqqs4h4M7c]Little River Band - Lonesome Loser - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

*kenny rogers gambler*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw5LaEzEcJw]kenny rogers gambler + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEs4Um6ANys]Della Mae - Nine Pound Hammer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Creed: "My Own Prison" Acoustic (Stripped) 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xpl2LwFt8x8]Creed: "My Own Prison" Acoustic (Stripped) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Red - Breathe Into Me 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH-k_6tU9Wc]Red - Breathe Into Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Stone Sour - Through Glass

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIzDsGyxsQM]Stone Sour - Through Glass (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avLRqD478xo&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Slash`s Snakepit - Mean Bone - YouTube[/ame]

Slash's Snakepit - Mean Bone


----------



## Wyld Kard

Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Wildcard said:


> Slash`s Snakepit - Mean Bone - YouTube
> 
> Slash's Snakepit - Mean Bone



Awesome guitar.. always loved Guns N' Roses


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jw4OSVnEK4A]LIGHTNING BOLT - New Song - PEARL JAM 2013 [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]

Pearl Jam - Lightning Bolt


----------



## Wyld Kard

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slash`s Snakepit - Mean Bone - YouTube
> 
> Slash's Snakepit - Mean Bone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome guitar.. always loved Guns N' Roses
Click to expand...


How about another round of GNR?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRqW_fxsUYU]Guns N' Roses- Paradise City (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Guns N' Roses - Paridise City


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TifulLgSnU8]Jeff Beck & Chrissie Hynde - I'll Stand By You [Live 2011] - YouTube[/ame]

Jeff Beck & Chrissie Hynde - I'll Stand By You [Live 2011] 

One of the great guitarists of all time- Jeff Beck..  What else can you say about Crissy Hynde, one of the great ladies of Rock..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWpz2OYf1QU]The Who - Boris the Spider - YouTube[/ame]

The Who - Boris the Spider


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v27TRan1SBI]Cage The Elephant - Shake Me Down - YouTube[/ame]

Cage The Elephant - Shake Me Down


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPtSKimbjOU]AWOLNATION - Sail (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


AWOLNATION - Sail


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6ZWlDks0nQ]Coldplay - Paradise (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


Coldplay - Paradise


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98W9QuMq-2k]U2 - Vertigo - YouTube[/ame]


U2- Vertigo


----------



## Mertex

Love this one!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtuoFv4dcwM]Judas Priest - You've Got Another Thing Comin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&hl=en&gl=IL&v=Z_MP-2pZXG8]babe i'm gonna leave you - led zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyMGerg6rnc]Pink - I don't believe you - Oprah Moment.m4v - YouTube[/ame]


Pink: I Don't Believe You


----------



## Ropey

Beach Boys - A Cappella

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amD2RQmDlbo]Beach Boys a cappella - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD5G8T2ESsw]Pi - Super bon bon - YouTube[/ame]

Pi- Super Bon Bon


----------



## Mertex

What a hottie!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW0HeE9ymYU]Anthrax - Only - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m0bI82Rz_k]Collective Soul - Shine (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNrQOUtXYOo]Live - I Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914]a-ha - Take On Me (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4v-_p5dU34]Led Zeppelin-The Rain Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esZ15n6_5JY]Led Zeppelin - Nobody's Fault But Mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox0S0A3qt4U]Iron Maiden - Brighter Than A Thousand Suns - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/uGcsIdGOuZY]Skillet - Hero (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vyoL63r50k]Carolina Chocolate Drops · Trampled Rose - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

I like these guys..I don't think we have them on this thread yet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNWq96ow5qM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNWq96ow5qM[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsMXaBZ1LUs]Lyrics to Closure-Chevelle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkbTFZ-imAo]Lyrics to Vitamin R (Leading Us Along) - Chevelle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6dgXAT891M]Michael Stanley - Let's Get The Show On The road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itTJhMSDe3U]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Leaving Eden - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/s0NJUKkz-Ps]Within Temptation - Deceiver Of Fools (Lyrics in Description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ2Yrt5cgBU]Mary Bridget Davies Group - 2012 - Won't Pay You Mind - ?????????? ???????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n8ril5TaZw]I'd Rather Go Blind, Mary Bridget Davies & The Frankie Starr Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww4JubD2MRM]Rock Out with Janis Joplin @ Arena Stage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8-OVn0r4ng]Mary Bridget Davies from "One Night with Janis Joplin" - Metro Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BSCS_hl0iA]''SOMETHING ON YOUR MIND'' - SAMANTHA FISH BAND, march 30, 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4upWq9YxY8]Samantha Fish put a spell on you live marshall michigan 4 13 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx7FDGpZQsQ]SAMANTHA FISH BAND "Shake 'Em On Down" 3/22/13 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Deep Purple - Perfect Strangers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MZ_gc2eITk]Deep Purple - Perfect strangers HD 1993 ( Birmingham ) - YouTube[/ame]

480p sounds great


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8KiPr3Ilgk]Not Here With Me, written and performed by Chantel McGregor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKUV4QnR7Ls]Bruno Mars - 'Grenade' Acoustic Cover by Chantel McGregor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwAJMH1ybb0]Kristine Jackson performs At My Heels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Ministry - So What

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zQ9bu0ASZI]Ministry - So What - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Golden Earring - Radar Love (live '73)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf53Pg2AkdY]Golden Earring - Radar Love (1973) HD - YouTube[/ame]

(live 2006)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWLfUvTfTHo]Golden Earring - Radar Love (Live at Ahoy 2006) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNlKJ2X1sfk]Chantel McGregor Daydream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

P F Tinmore said:


> SAMANTHA FISH BAND "Shake 'Em On Down" 3/22/13 - YouTube



I like the way she strokes that guitar....that's not a guitar what is that? it's sexy..Wow


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jroc said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> SAMANTHA FISH BAND "Shake 'Em On Down" 3/22/13 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way she strokes that guitar....that's not a guitar what is that? it's sexy..Wow
Click to expand...


That is a cigar box guitar. She is the only one I have seen play one professionally.

She is an extremely talented (not to mention attractive) young lady.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiA4zi7XSug]Live At Fitzgeralds / "Hammer Mill 5" By Kristine Jackson / Copyright 2009 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdNdRo4BrAI]Kristine Jackson sings Mean Ol' Hound at HOB Live! 12-31.09 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tRmH21qX3E]Carolina Chocolate Drops No Man's Mama Later with Jools Holland)~JJ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJEY9LecV5k]"Down in the River to Pray" from COME TO THE RIVER - Apollo's Fire/Sorrell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PCs4kUU-xo]"Glory in the Meeting House" from COME TO THE RIVER - Apollo's Fire/Sorrell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3htOCjafTc]Nelly - Over And Over ft. Tim McGraw - YouTube[/ame]

Nelly- Over And Over ft. Tim McGraw


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6O2ncUKvlg]Nelly - Just A Dream - YouTube[/ame]

Nelly- Just A Dream


----------



## bayoubill

Faith No More...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1g9PFtSCKw]Faith No More - We Care A Lot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Danzig - Mother

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgSn0SbQJQI]Danzig - Mother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Taking Heads...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zNdMc6wGtU]Talking Heads - Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

The Cars...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuZA6qiJVfU]The Cars - Drive (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUh8d1qnEdk]Say Hey (I Love You) - Michael Franti & Spearhead @ Power to the Peaceful 2009 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z_OFv0kBy4]Michael Franti: Life is Better With You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVvLFG8D-TE]Carolina Chocolate Drops LRBC 19- 9 of 16 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax68rWI4Tuk]Funky town Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcGYjLLXIG8&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Queensrÿche - Fallout (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]

Queensryche - Fallout


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YB6H5q_gyU&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active](Official) Pop Evil - "Last Man Standing" - YouTube[/ame]

Pop Evil - Last Man Standing


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Wildcard said:


> Queensrÿche - Fallout (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube
> 
> Queensryche - Fallout



They're doing the Mindcrime tour right now..


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QZ47h4fVTU]AIRBOURNE No Way But The Hard Way - YouTube[/ame]

Airbourne - No Way But The Hard Way


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6_C4rV7x-Y]audioslave gasoline - YouTube[/ame]

Audioslave ------> Gasoline


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKtsdZs9LJo]Cage The Elephant - Ain't No Rest For The Wicked - YouTube[/ame]

Cage The Elephant - Ain't No Rest For The Wicked


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/n1eLT7VXS4A]Chicago - I Don't Wanna Live Without Your Love (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

&#9829;


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Hw-fbiDVc0s]Faithfully - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/B7wDsGY7WcA]Mr. Mister - Broken Wings (Album Version) HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/3x6UkgY7wKw]The XX - Sunset (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/A8OTD6QJ0iY]Crystalised by The xx lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Hinder - Lips Of An Angel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiSfTyrvJlg]Hinder - Lips Of An Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Hinder - Get Stoned (Live)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z8vxoLgamM]Hinder - Get Stoned (Live) - YouTube[/ame]

Hinder - Bliss (I Don't Wanna Know)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H7_bzH33V0]Hinder - Bliss (I Don't Wanna Know) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/_BFMM_BVviw]Chicago Hard Habit To Break - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/okgJc3qYkhg]Genesis - In Too Deep [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/rvVs0muI-gU]Air Supply - Lost In Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/2eraVXLPgD4]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here - Pulse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/PGwPSPIhohk]Pink Floyd - Echoes / Live at Pompeii ( full ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/J8fFVOoqepc]Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/9qEsTCTuajE]Pink Floyd - Welcome to the Machine [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZaGFoeSJJjw]Seal - Crazy + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

[ame=http://youtu.be/sGOsQs3_v7A]Sting - Fragile - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

[ame=http://youtu.be/p77e2_0fUyo]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Crossfire (1/24/89) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Gary Numan - Are Friends Electric?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22Z4Tv1zn-s]Gary Numan 'Are Friends Electric?' AllSaints Basement Sessions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/xjlgUx7_aN0]Metallica - Fight Fire with Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L397TWLwrUU&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Judas Priest - Breaking The Law - YouTube[/ame]

Judas Priest - Breaking The Law


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8U0QfnEnTcY]Lordi - Supermonstars (The Anthem Of The Phantoms) - YouTube[/ame]

Lordi - Supermonstars (The Anthem Of The Phantoms)


----------



## April

Wildcard said:


> Judas Priest - Breaking The Law - YouTube
> 
> Judas Priest - Breaking The Law



[ame=http://youtu.be/-VBZClrxDLQ]Beavis & Butthead Breaking the law - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmDA9hSjJbY]Burning Bridges - YouTube[/ame]

Burning bridges may well not be a problem and may be the solution.


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Yep.....again
Hey Ropster!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd9ohpDDCRU]Metallica - No Leaf Clover [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkFqg5wAuFk]Pantera - Walk (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Yum!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpwsuhOUAkk&noredirect=1]Incubus-"Drive" Music Video (Acoustic Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Black Sabbath - Electric Funeral

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsLkL8DTHeg]Black Sabbath - Electric Funeral - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Black Sabbath - Rat Salad

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlXpKxMg2yE]Black Sabbath - Rat Salad[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1Y9ccRg7gw]My Immortal Acoustic - YouTube[/ame]Lets keep the acoustic thing going..Beautiful song


----------



## Jroc

Avenged Sevenfold - So Far Away (Acoustic Version)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaXEw8Tg3BA]Avenged Sevenfold - So Far Away (Acoustic Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

(Beastie Boys) - Acoustic Version?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRRq7WBr-lg]Hey Ladies (Beastie Boys) - Acoustic Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/s__rX_WL100]Madonna - Like A Virgin (video) - YouTube[/ame]

 &#9829;


----------



## Jroc

Staind - "So Far Away" (Acoustic in Yahoo Studios)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRRnU8VzOok]Staind - "So Far Away" (Acoustic in Yahoo Studios) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

im telling you.... you two need to get a room! 







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdFP2-Fj32w]Silk - Can We Get a Room (More) - Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn




----------



## April

syrenn said:


> im telling you.... you two need to get a room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk - Can We Get a Room (More) - Music Video - YouTube


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu2ovKZDWS8]Eddy Arnold - The Wayward Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/mejnSpHxyNw]Linkin Park - Somewhere I Belong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Nirvana - The Man Who Sold the World  (Bowie Cover) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjKcCGaCiu0]Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World - Unplugged (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/y5XM2RhWpRw]Puddle of Mudd - She (fuckin') hates me with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/tyXt8BM2mDU]Fuck me like you hate me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/RFRwhwa7DME]Burn Halo - "Dirty Little Girl" (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Avenged Sevenfold - A Little Piece of Heaven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VurhzANQ_B0]Avenged Sevenfold - A Little Piece Of Heaven [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/fZWMoYeuVqM]Three Days Grace - Pain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbOJtYyZN28]Isabelle Boulay - Jolie Louise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kppx4bzfAaE]Rappin' for Jesus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1acEVmnVhI]The Smashing Pumpkins - Disarm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

*-summertime-*

Keith Jarrett

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFuypO3zlP0]Keith Jarrett - Summertime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IhSnfyfUgU]The Rolling Stones - Miss You (12" Version) Remastered - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waBb-UM5m4g]Metallica - Nothing Else Matters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Three Days Grace - Animal That I've Become

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePVErcAUzK8]Three Days Grace - Chalk Outline - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Max Webster - Toronto Tonto

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-ZIzH6L2EA]Max Webster - Toronto Tontos - YouTube[/ame]

Great Canadian Content.


----------



## testarosa

Rise and shine back to school song!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JfgzMu2yHI]The Beatles - Here Comes The Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

Mommy can crank the bad word version songs 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmeUuoxyt_E]Nickelback - Rockstar (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> Max Webster - Toronto Tonto
> 
> Max Webster - Toronto Tontos - YouTube
> 
> Great Canadian Content.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXnTbmPxv5g]Kim Mitchell - Go For A Soda - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNtN83-vQmw]Goo Goo Dolls - Here Is Gone [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpQFFLBMEPI]P!nk - Just Give Me A Reason ft. Nate Ruess - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

South Texas Girl... Lyle Lovett...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNmnzwGT4Ic]Lyle Lovett: South Texas Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

I wanna hear this one again... 'specially the mandolin...

Cry Love... John Hiatt...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el3IygVnIqM]John Hiatt - Cry Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

still in a mandolin kinda mood...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JicvN1wQnqE]Rod Stewart- Mandolin Wind - LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more mandolin...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T5hYlUsQ0s]Rod Stewart-Maggie May - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

still more mandolin...

with dreamy-voiced Sandy Denny lending her vocals to the tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGAKeHQUx-U]Led Zeppelin - The Battle of Evermore (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGK7LO2pvPQ]Got Your 6 "Backs" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EpeWZLczWc&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Breaking point - One of a Kind Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

Breaking Point - One Of A Kind


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHLGA5Q1qVs&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]The Union Underground - Killing The Fly - YouTube[/ame]

The Union Underground - Killing The Fly


----------



## Ropey

Halestorm - Miss The Misery

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ4UunGLuJI]Halestorm - "Miss The Misery" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Korn - Here To Stay

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68Gg0towMJs]KORN - Here to stay (HD 720p) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

5 Finger Death Punch - Meet the Monster

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ppr5_QTWc24]Five Finger Death Punch- Meet the Monster (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Pantera - Piss 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeVJguP_T40]Pantera - Piss - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eQGqUfKbzk]Bad Company - Rock n Roll Fantasy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YjqYjeZUj0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YjqYjeZUj0[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Les Flammes D'Enfer...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCvhqY9tUY0]Les flammes d'enfer - Austin Pitre and The Evangeline Playboys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

the late great Clifton Chenier...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hw02Oz8fZkM]Clifton Chenier - Louisiana Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

Classical harmonica.  Amazing!!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jycrkTF7IYM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jycrkTF7IYM[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9esWG6A6g-k"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9esWG6A6g-k[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt3VkoUEkxE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt3VkoUEkxE[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Mickey Gilley... first cousin of Jerry Lee Lewis... an' don't it show... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc2ekrgM7Do]Don't The Girls All Get Prettier At Closing Time by Mickey Gilley (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

Wowee Jowee.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBNxlxckFss]Janis Joplin Songs by PINK Live Acoustic.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prZ4RWWku7Y]lord of the rings main theme- howard shore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLZYWJTSPi8]NEUROTICA - Ride of Your Life - YouTube[/ame]

Neurotica - Ride Of Your Life


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsMNbi7BCoE&feature=share&list=RD02TbKLQ89Ix8Y]Infadels - Can't Get Enough - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Chevelle - I Get It

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiIMqSqabGs]Chevelle - I Get It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Stained - Fade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pNIVWUyJDg]Fade - Staind [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iojiAeLZ_uY]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Steal Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxqaI_c9j_g]CAKE - Never There - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72Fvp2s3ZBc]J'attendrai - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

Another no-no summer vacation song I can listen to now.  It gives baby girl the sadz and she makes me shut it off.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7HDAL-UJvs]SHINEDOWN - Second Chance ! June 2012 [HDadv] Rock am Ring - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Dire Straits - Six Blade Knife

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL1JeokZDh8]Dire Straits "Six blade knife" 1979 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhdFe3evXpk]Dire Straits - Brothers In Arms - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Pa9x9fZBtY]Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing (Alchemy Live) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTP2RUD_cL0]Dire Straits - Money For Nothing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4bZUCG5fmQ]The Cult - Fire Woman [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Dire Straits - Money For Nothing - YouTube



^^^^^^
Always love love love love love that intro, then I....... fade. 

Why can't we have MTV back?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

One of the best renditions of our anthem 

Madison Rising
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaye7Md3PYs]Madison Rising Star-Spangled Banner 2013 (Flopping Aces Tribute) - YouTube[/ame]

GOD BLESS AMERICA!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol6vr5_CY1o]Voices That Care - YouTube[/ame]

Voices that Care.. for you dad.. &#9829;

I can remember my mom playing this over and over when my dad was in Desert Storm..


----------



## bayoubill

my eyes fill with tears every time I watch this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UG5YoHcCAY]In The Arms Of An Angel-American Soldiers Tribute - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

Whitney.

No one does it like Whitney.  Sorry Christina, get in the backseat.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1QmeEdFOSc]Whitney Houston sings the National Anthem -- Star Spangled Banner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/dnhKPw2NXIw]Blondie Vs. The Doors - Rapture Riders - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhozNf1JusI]The Union Underground - Across The Nation Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

The Union Underground - Across The Nation


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMz0A4Z4FcA]Run like Hell.. the eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DQimvlEpjY]Three Days Grace - World So Cold [Lyrics & HQ Audio] - YouTube[/ame]



Three Days Grace - World So Cold


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-fyNgHdmLI]Creed - My Sacrifice (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvKF3WQYADk]Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion - Official Music Video - 1975 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Jroc said:


> Creed - My Sacrifice (Video) - YouTube



Love Scott Stapps voice.


----------



## Ropey

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PieS0zG228A]Fear Of The Dark - Iron Maiden - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Tool - Pushit

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge5giteZxto]TOOL - Pushit (1080p)HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

In Extremo - Merseburger Zaubersprüche II

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyaDuLHzj7o]In Extremo - Merseburger Zaubersprüche II (Live Raue Spree) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv6Emsp_WSc]Delbert McClinton - She's Livin' It Up - (and i'm tryin' to live it down) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/7b7DgOeMnW4]Pulp - Cocaine Socialism (Proper Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Warrant - Sometimes She Cries

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAX20LoVgxE]Warrant - Sometimes She Cries - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6WC2aiN8i8]All the Proof I Need - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3fOSEB1wCo]Lost State of Franklin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

in the mood to hear this again...

n' watch the slide show of hawt babes from long ago... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-xpfOFwdh4]Bunny Berigan - Caravan - 1937 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BifeM3D5qWU]Carolina Chocolate Drops - 15 People's Place Amsterdam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

I like this tune New group...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1LE7cxxGLQ]Devour the Day - Good Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

For some reason this tune pops into my head quite regularly when I'm working, has for years.. Crazy?

*"This is how we do it"*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hiUuL5uTKc]Montell Jordan - This Is How We Do It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

[ame=http://youtu.be/rrSdXtFJG20]Warrant - Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLfWPLLn-QI]Adele - I Can't Make You Love Me (Live) Itunes Festival 2011 HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3XsHMOEQGc]Carolina Chocolate Drops - "Leaving Eden" Live at the Grand Ole Opry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4Y1z16CsjM]Pieces Of April (1975) - Three Dog Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Jroc said:


> I like this tune New group...
> 
> Devour the Day - Good Man - YouTube



Totally rock! Thanks for turning us on to them.. I really like them..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

AC/DC - Ride On (with Bon Scott) 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNdagpIgItw]AC/DC - Ride On (with Bon Scott) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTFBJgnNgU4]Coldplay - Charlie Brown - YouTube[/ame]

Coldplay - Charlie Brown


----------



## bayoubill

Albert Collins...!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1trFc5zrJXQ]Albert Collins- Tired Man.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Champion Jack Dupree... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSdCZoRKpTg]Champion Jack Dupree - Pigfoot and a Bottle of Beer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q182kWAhiM]Staind - Its Been A While (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7v8zaoEYCI]Staind - So Far Away --lyrics-- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DvRCykzHy4]Oasis-Wonderwall Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vzYc8ana8w]Audioslave - Show Me How To Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QU1nvuxaMA]Audioslave - Like A Stone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoPlkmYaEQs]Incubus - Warning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8295rOMvtQI]Incubus - Wish You Were Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erFoLBcNyKI]Creed-Higher with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhAB3e3d6GM]Lost State Of Franklin Firestone Park Summer 2010 DSCN0807.AVI - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnBWyqCZ9Vs]Pink - Girl On Fire live from Live Lounge - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TReHPaqZciI]Feel the Adrenaline as Mary Bridget Davies Lets Loose and Rocks On in "A Night with Janis Joplin" - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZ3nvB7226Q]BIG BROTHER & THE H. CO. @ ROTR 8-22-2008 "Hold Me" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTWjWOjzX-E]Dr. Feelgood, Mary Bridget Davies with The Frankie Starr Band, Kit's Jam 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Heavy - Short Change Hero

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1QUZzeZoPQ]The Heavy - Short Change Hero - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Pbl4x1OKqs]Ozzy Osbourne - Hellraiser - YouTube[/ame]

Ozzy Osbourne - Hellraiser


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAtBrsdfnhs]T. Rex - (Bang A Gong) Get It On [1971] Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n8ril5TaZw]I'd Rather Go Blind, Mary Bridget Davies & The Frankie Starr Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ywuF-N8xXQ]Valerie June - Workin' Woman Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GV9CYiWJlk]The Black Keys - "Just Got to Be" (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Kiyana - Take Me Away

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDUiEdVhRF0&list=PL7A299E0E4369E35B]Kiyana - Take Me Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/lYPFrXvc2rE]Pantera - Domination (HQ Studio version W/ lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/yeroe3obM64]slayer-skeletons of society - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q67drNe2aRg]Rock 'N Roll Hoochie Koo - Edgar Winter and White Trash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/NUmKitBtqgk]Metallica - My Friend of Misery (1991). - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQa7SvVCdZk]Christina Aguilera, Lil' Kim, Mya, Pink - Lady Marmalade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOs4tDWcfYc]Miss Congeniality ( Mustang Sally Strut ) - YouTube[/ame]

Watching this movie for the first time.


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUOlc_j4rMA]Korn (ft. Skrillex and Kill The Noise) - Narcissistic Cannibal (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Korn - Narcissistic Cannibal


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvHSrlaXht4]Evanescence - Bring Me To Life (Live In Las Vegas) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1-Yl50nCX4]102.7 KIISFM: Pink "Perfect" Live Acoustic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0Kbbjw28P4]Led Zeppelin - Going To California (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3roks0mc-Q]Scorpions ? Still loving you 1985 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

P F Tinmore said:


> Led Zeppelin - Going To California (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube



which, in my head, always leads into this tune... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEKkJHSO8A0]Led Zeppelin - When The Levee Breaks (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


always has and always will for as long as I live...


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icRL9f5hfec]Saliva - Survival Of The Sickest - YouTube[/ame]

Saliva - Survival Of The Sickest


----------



## Ropey

Green Day - 21 guns

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcOK_YATp6U]Green Day - 21 guns with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Slipknot - Left Behind

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1jQKpse7Yw]Slipknot - Left Behind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Limp Bizkit - My Way

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn8vzTsnPps]Limp Bizkit - My Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

I never seem to get tired of this one...

Saliva...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMlKmELIhgY]Saliva - Ladies and Gentlemen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

George Thorogood...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpzqQst-Sg8]George Thorogood And The Destroyers - I Drink Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

My Own Prison -- Creed 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSzgOl73Mrs]My Own Prison -- Creed -- Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Puddle of Mudd - Blurry Lyrics

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqxDUMcVjws]Puddle Of Mudd - Blurry lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kgIYkH_FsQ]"Back Stabbers" - Daryl Hall & John Oates[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Ratt - Way Cool Jr. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VUP4thpr3c]RATT - Way Cool Jr.[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Ratt - Givin Yourself Away

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkZ8sXCH85s]RATT - GIVIN YOURSELF AWAY-VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwxyP06ZPu4]25 or 6 to 4 Live - Chicago & Earth, Wind & Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzK0MKqCOc0]Mayer Hawthorne- Let Me Know - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EprQGmZ3Imw]Genesis - Jesus He Knows Me (1991) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/rJXaB7fDxsA]Godsmack - No Rest for the Wicked - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/MSbfqCO8XBI]Black Sabbath - Paranoid / performance 1970 HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/D8Hp-rbLtSE]3 Doors Down Loser - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/DpN0YLAgWsI]Green Day - Good Riddance (Time Of Your Life) HD 720p - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfWbzd0RjQQ]Whitesnake - Still of the Night Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT6vqeL-ysI]Metallica - One (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Beck...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE]Beck - Loser - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/04fQTmvFfGo]Three Days Grace - Just Like You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/JK993nVMam4]Godsmack-Keep Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

this again... fuckin' love it...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlGCgtlM1yE]Demolished Ballparks (old version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

*-green grass and high tides-*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKbk_dQ8Mhg]The Outlaws- Green Grass and High Tides - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/7zEm-U1hC7E]Saliva - Always - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/yloxnSbN94I]Forever - Papa Roach (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Evanescence...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo]Evanescence - My Immortal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAh_SCjCh8A]Ozzy Osbourne - Life Won't Wait - YouTube[/ame]

Ozzy Osbourne - Life won't wait


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XI1DD_vJuY]Pantera - Revolution Is My Name (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Pantera - Revolution Is My Name


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5-8JpdRQdk]DEATHSTARS - METAL official video - YouTube[/ame]

Deathstars - Metal


----------



## Ropey

Rick Wakeman & David Paton: Eleanor Rigby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObLtZAk45z0&feature=share&list=PL5377B8BC4C7E830A]Rick Wakeman & David Paton: Eleanor Rigby[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/7e3QJ06fz2Q]Enjoy the Silence by Lacuna Coil - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/wmdAfqv1JzI]Staind - Outside - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/E-SiXAkBOLQ]Staind- Eyes Wide Open - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/0hU6heeOrOI]Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams [audio] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

[ame=http://youtu.be/J569U4yQGtA]Angelspit-Defibrillator - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/wf51pyvRVR8]Delain - Invidia HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey-AmU6Nbgk]Rob Zombie - Dead City Radio And The New Gods Of Supertown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dpZHp-vJyc]Hinder WFS Des Moines 2013 01 Up All Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

Cheater!

Still a good song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiSfTyrvJlg]Hinder - Lips Of An Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Desperate Times Desperate Measures - Underoath

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsThGIr9aQA]Desperate Times Desperate Measures- Underoath - YouTube[/ame]

Good Black Metal Drifting.


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/xURCYCa9inc]Marilyn Manson-The Fight Song (Uncensored) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/wX3siffccus]Marilyn Manson - A Place In The Dirt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYxqk1AZScI]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesdays Gone[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

mo' Lynyrd...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/oP6RJuRHAMA]Mudvayne - Scream with me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kQMDSw3Aqo]Marilyn Manson - This Is The New Shit [/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> Marilyn Manson - This Is The New Shit



Marilyn Manson is a freak. Some of his music is good, but I can't get past the freaky part


----------



## April

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marilyn Manson - This Is The New Shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marilyn Manson is a freak. Some of his music is good, but I can't get past the freaky part
Click to expand...


 Seee Ropey! Told you!


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marilyn Manson - This Is The New Shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marilyn Manson is a freak. Some of his music is good, but I can't get past the freaky part
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jrq1VWASWJM]Marilyn Manson interview 2012 - YouTube[/ame]

Watch the entire interview Jroc and let me know what you think.


----------



## Ropey

Alice Cooper - Dead Babies

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIprojl-J38]Alice Cooper - Dead Babies Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Alice Cooper - Poison

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq4j1LtCdww]Alice Cooper - Poison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marilyn Manson - This Is The New Shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marilyn Manson is a freak. Some of his music is good, but I can't get past the freaky part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jrq1VWASWJM]Marilyn Manson interview 2012 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Watch the entire interview Jroc and let me know what you think.
Click to expand...


ok Ropey I feel a little bit better about him now. still If watch his vids he creeps me out  a bit.  For the record so did David Bowie whom he mentions in the interview


----------



## Ropey

John Fogerty - Born On The Bayou

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDMjbYrr4bQ]John Fogerty - Born On The Bayou - YouTube[/ame]

Son, don't let the man get'cha, do what he done to me.

 

Kicking lyrics.


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marilyn Manson is a freak. Some of his music is good, but I can't get past the freaky part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jrq1VWASWJM]Marilyn Manson interview 2012 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Watch the entire interview Jroc and let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok Ropey I feel a little bit better about him now. still If watch his vids he creeps me out  a bit.  For the record so did David Bowie whom he mentions in the interview
Click to expand...


He's got a special mind. He's inclusive with his interviews and how he describes his working life with people as well as his social life with people. He's very vulnerable with both his emotions and his intellect.  It maybe that he could not be so if he didn't wear the persona.

Thanks for taking the time to watch the interview.


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud4HuAzHEUc]Three Days Grace - Pain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IDx2bmhmVY]Let Me Love You Baby, Mary Bridget Davies & The Frankie Starr Band, Music On A Mission, 01.13.2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMhz8mKD8WA]Mary Bridget Davies - Take It To The Limit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Prodigy - Baby's Got a Temper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVL1u1eLX3I]Prodigy - Baby´s Got A Temper - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Alice In Chains - Voices

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YDPNl7PeUU]Alice In Chains - Voices - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Eric Clapton - Forever Man



...fore I can talk to the boss.


----------



## Ropey

The Scorpions - The Zoo (open air at wacken)


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqH4rWKZX-E]Black Label Society - Overlord (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Black Label Society - Overlord


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj1pWjG0Wws]Black Sabbath - End Of Beginning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl2D7J_FL_U]koRn - Never Never - YouTube[/ame]

Korn - Never Never


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRshPCM9lhk&list=TLfEbSzffw1N0]White Zombie - Super-Charger Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0E0ynyIUsg&list=TLfEbSzffw1N0]White Zombie - More Human Than Human - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Good song...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sKDd9uOW-0]Theory Of A Deadman - Santa Monica - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Molly Hatchet - Flirtin' with Disaster

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8zTefUMhbI]Molly Hatchet - Flirtin' With Disaster - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPoEA43cqKc]Everlast ~ What It's Like (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

My all time favorite Journey tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTkHFQC3wow]Journey - Lovin', Touchin', Squeezin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

or maybe it's this one 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxGEVIvSFeY]Journey - Wheel In The Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

3 Doors Down - It's Not My Time

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpfhcljJ9bQ]3 Doors Down - It's Not My Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Soundgarden - Halfway There

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxYCQJW89Wc]Soundgarden - Halfway There - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kb_plqBB-g]Pink - Family Portrait - TOTP UK 10Jan03 svcd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjynIAeh1tU]Rolling Stones Heart Of Stone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x4AZHDT-4A]"You'll Loose A Good Thing"- Barbara Lynn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6Y7sEO7Low]Barbara Lynn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP7VU6AVIgc]Otis Redding & Carla Thomas - Tramp - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4ISmYmz0cs]Pam Tillis, The Monster and the Banjo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGzryMybsAg]Lorrie Morgan, Pam Tillis,,Candy Kisses , Burning Memories.. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rainbow - Stargazer


----------



## Ropey

Boney M - No More Chain Gang

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEnENBeANgc]Boney M - No more chain gang - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Metallica - The Memory Remains

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCMDb5F_OKg]Metallica - The Memory Remains [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeWBD7zHG8o]DEATHSTARS - Blitzkrieg (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]

Deathstars - Blitzkrieg


----------



## Ropey

Hanzel Und Gretyl - Das Boot

  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0j3NCE70TM]Hanzel Und Gretyl-Das Boot - YouTube[/ame]

^brutal


----------



## Ropey

Pantera - Medicine Man


(I cut my ears to this stuff)


----------



## Ropey

Hanzel und Gretyl - Fukken Uber Death Party

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzr5jdxH2Sc]Hanzel und Gretyl - Fukken Uber Death Party - YouTube[/ame]




> F-U-K-K-E-N U-B-E-R
> 
> F-U-K-K-E-N U-B-E-R
> 
> Let's get this toten party started macht schnell! (Hurry Up)
> Let's get this toten party started macht schnell!
> Let's get this toten party started macht schnell!
> Let's get this toten party started macht schnell!
> 
> Bringen zee frau mit der schnapps und bier! (Bring the woman with the liquor and beer)
> Bringen zee frau mit der schnapps und bier!
> Bringen zee frau mit der schnapps und bier!
> Bringen zee frau eins! zwei! drei! vier!
> 
> Fukken Uber Death Party!    (no translation needed )
> Fukken Uber Death! Heil!
> 
> Ich bin der kraut mit der grossen schnitzel!  (I am the [offensive]German with the very big weiner)
> Ich bin der kraut mit der grossen schnitzel!
> Ich bin der kraut mit der grossen schnitzel!
> Ich bin der kraut mit der grossen schnitzel!
> 
> Fukken Uber Death Party!
> Fukken Uber Death!
> 
> F-U-K-K-E-N U-B-E-R
> F-U-K-K-E-N U-B-E-R
> 
> Fukken Uber Death Party!
> Fukken Uber Death!



Some people think these guys are white power neo nazi.  Nope. Just the best black/death metal to come out of Germany imo.


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXNfqkvaXvc]Queensryche - Silent Lucidity (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTKcJ-J4YW8]Lost State of Franklin -- Fly Like an Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maVVzyGouag]Lost State of Franklin -- My Own Damn Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/oVo8g7T39A4]Five Finger Death Punch - Bad Company - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBMT3OMEPwk&feature=share&list=RD02oVo8g7T39A4]Five Finger Death Punch Far From Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/jsFSRfvnaAo]Breaking Benjamin -Breath (Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/zuQGx1H1Qh8]Five Finger Death Punch - The Pride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7cczTyQ4iY]Bring Me The Horizon - "Go To Hell, For Heaven's Sake" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kI1PWcTe0W4]Man Man - "Head On" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oiZfejkWLo]Race You To The Bottom by New Medicine [Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ybaiCgOFUQ]Marilyn Manson - Tainted Love (Official Music Video) and Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn8vzTsnPps]Limp Bizkit - My Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcs5PRxEXq4]Linkin Park - Somewhere I Belong (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=471nzXrQLqU]Mary Bridget Davies - Gettin' Stronger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVbz0uHmU9g]In This Moment - 04 Whore [HD 720p] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96YQdiMV-Jc]The Beatles - And I Love Her - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx_APcTyIUg]The Beatles - I Will - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj1AesMfIf8]Beatles- Here Comes The Sun (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Soul Asylum - Runaway Train

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDl3iUo__dY]"Runaway Train" w/lyrics ~Soul Asylum - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/0698sTH7mUk]Rob Zombie - Never Gonna Stop (The Red Red Kroovy) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Weezer - Perfect Situation

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwv-iRvyDZg]Weezer - Perfect Situation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Pantera - Shedding Skin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW1eg1XpytY]Pantera - Shedding Skin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLKoabdw1w8]DIO..Look Up The Wolves - YouTube[/ame]

Dio - Lock Up The Wolves


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnayvmyploE]Powerman 5000 - Bombshell - YouTube[/ame]

Powerman 5000 - Bombshell


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYFl1yBYTZA]Pop Evil - Deal With The Devil - YouTube[/ame]

Pop Evil - Deal With The Devil


----------



## Jroc

Not much out there from my boy Prince, He's pretty tight with his stuff...This is pretty cool though, got love his all female band...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2vlqYYScZQ]Prince: Billboard Music Awards ICON 2013 (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbWPVD952F4]Queensryche - Screaming in Digital (Live Evolution) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWjojTcpE_o]Queensryche - Live Evolution "The Lady Wore Black" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=631E0vnkOqE]Queensrÿche - Operation: Livecrime - YouTube[/ame]

EDIT  ^  My current Theme Song is Revolution.

LOL


----------



## testarosa

It's just this kind of day.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_3P8yffABE]Queensryche - Anybody Listening? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Steely Dan - Peg (in da mix)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfswHnEW5fs]Steely Dan - Peg (Extended Mix) (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK64kGO01Eg]The Union Underground - Turn Me On Mr. Deadman - YouTube[/ame]

The Union Underground - Turn Me On Mr. Deadman


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9ufNdDaEkI]THUNDERSTONE - Until We Touch The Burning Sun [Original Version] - YouTube[/ame]

Thunderstone - Until We Touch The Burning Sun


----------



## Ropey

Myrath - Time To Grow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRv1efKFZQc]Myrath - Time To Grow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Constantine - The Darkest Grace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U88hcuP53Dc]Constantine - The Darkest Grace - Progressive Metal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdhAXrw_cV4]? The Cranberries ~?~ Dreams (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnJqFrVD3uE]Redbone - Come And Get Your Love (Live on The Midnight Special) HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39Z80oHUZOw]Brandy You're a Fine Girl by Looking Glass w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVYHSi3HQNg]Moondance - Van Morrison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0DJ8hWgNes]Into the Mystic - Van Morrison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Outkast - Wheelz of Steel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZLbC-xiPiI]Outkast- Wheelz of Steel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blI2dXHyBj0]'Where Did You Sleep Last Night' LEADBELLY (1944) Blues Guitar Legend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flkuZJ1did8]Deportee (Plane wreck at Los Gatos) - The Highwaymen - YouTube[/ame]
We died in your hills, we died in your deserts,
We died in your valleys and died on your plains.
We died 'neath your trees and we died in your bushes,
Both sides of the river, we died just the same. 

Woodie Guthrie was a genius


----------



## Coyote

Best love story ever! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ifSUhwmIMU]Mark Knopfler - Storybook Love (The Princess Bride Theme Song) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/-NNg4r4qYPw]Hinder - Without You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs98CAJ065Y]Czardas - Pesaturo and Azaiez - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwdNoyNHfNI]yasmine-azaiez-Eljem.swf - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sn69oPeYqyc]SPAIN Cory Pesaturo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ7adq3hoxw]The National - Sea of Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIzDsGyxsQM]Stone Sour - Through Glass [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

U2...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmSdTa9kaiQ]U2 - With Or Without You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Rod Stewart...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T5hYlUsQ0s]Rod Stewart-Maggie May - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-pXD0FXLQ8]Stone Sour - Bother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uths4S2enj0]Airbourne - Bottom Of The Well [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]

Airbourne - Bottom Of The Well


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvXO-W97LZs]Mudvayne - Not Falling (Full Uncut Version) (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Mudvayne - Not Falling


----------



## animallover

Here ya go...long time no see everyone.


----------



## YWN666

I never get tired of watching this guy play:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2IsVsG9Whs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2IsVsG9Whs[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

^ 

Led Zep - Bring it on Home

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm3zUQjG5no]Led Zeppelin - Bring It On Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

Saw BB King on TV the other night.  He's up there in age now!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYB5vLzEHvI]BB King - Let The Good Times Roll (From "Legends of Rock 'n' Roll" DVD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=979rwnVPG4A]Bo Diddley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnlL5ExbJ0Q]Mötley Crüe - "MUTHERFUCKER OF THE YEAR" EXPLICIT - YouTube[/ame]

Motley Crue - Motherfucker Of The Year


----------



## Ropey

Krokus - Long Stick Goes Boom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7_7COXa1yQ]Krokus - Long Stick Goes Boom - YouTube[/ame]

Shades of AC~DC...


----------



## YWN666

[ame=http://youtu.be/hujDSnFwcXA]Good Rats -Mean Mother (Live) - YouTube[/ame]

The Good Rats are a local Long Island band


----------



## Ropey

Phil Lynott - Old Town

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2OcIqwmSaY]Phil Lynott - Old Town [HQ Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/yaHcvPf6IaA]Lost Northern Star - Tarja Turunen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMhfo7nWukA&feature=share&list=FLjRXDoObGvj1KA7JkavjmAA]Black Rose - Gary Moore Thin Lizzy Phil Lynott tribute in 2005 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/5CFh_2u6L4I]? Unbreakable - Fireflight ? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

System of a Down - Aerials

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-iepu3EtyE]System Of A Down - Aerials - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Steel Panther - Fat Girl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x67jtMPfdTw]Steel Panther - Fat Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> Steel Panther - Fat Girl
> 
> Steel Panther - Fat Girl - YouTube



How the hell do you find this stuff Ropey?


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steel Panther - Fat Girl
> 
> Steel Panther - Fat Girl - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you find this stuff Ropey?
Click to expand...




It was going to be a dedication but then I thought better and decided to share it this way.  









YWN666 said:


> Black Rose - Gary Moore Thin Lizzy Phil Lynott tribute in 2005 - YouTube



Can you imagine being at the front for that?

Wow!  Thanks for the share.


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/LIiUzMdbeTQ]To Myself I Turned ~ Lacuna Coil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/vpcEed5ZKNk]Ra - Don't Turn Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/guGhgO1bQvw]U.S. Military Tribute. Here Without You - 3 Doors Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

Ropey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steel Panther - Fat Girl
> 
> Steel Panther - Fat Girl - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you find this stuff Ropey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was going to be a dedication but then I thought better and decided to share it this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Rose - Gary Moore Thin Lizzy Phil Lynott tribute in 2005 - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you imagine being at the front for that?
> 
> Wow!  Thanks for the share.
Click to expand...


*I have been playing guitar for 40+ years and wish I could get that kind of sound out of my guitar.  I have the same guitar as Moore plays in that video but I suppose a few Marshall stacks wouldn't hurt.  *


----------



## Ropey

YWN666 said:


> *I have been playing guitar for 40+ years and wish I could get that kind of sound out of my guitar.  I have the same guitar as Moore plays in that video but I suppose a few Marshall stacks wouldn't hurt. *



Oh yeah! 

[ame=http://youtu.be/-G-PtmcPyK0]Gary Moore The Loner Live in Stockholm 1987 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Ludacris - Get back Instrumental

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5BmrxI2FnA]Ludacris - Get back Instrumenta[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iXqCvkW1pg]3 Doors Down - When I'm Gone Music Video [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

10cc - Life is a Minestrone 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP2yxRgnR8Q]10cc ~ Life Is a Minestrone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

From my favorite cheese commercial:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaPKl0stYgE&list=FLjRXDoObGvj1KA7JkavjmAA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaPKl0stYgE&list=FLjRXDoObGvj1KA7JkavjmAA[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SH6fNAvRPcg]wild cherry - play that funky music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Santana & Nickelback - Into the night

[ame=http://youtu.be/Y2ARUataHIE]Santana & Nickelback - Into the night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Finger 11 - Paralyzer


----------



## Ropey

System of a Down - Chop Suey


----------



## Ropey

Gun's N' Roses - November Rain

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE]Guns N' Roses - November Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTe9G2m0Rmg]Linkin Park - Faint [Official Music Video] [HD] [Lyrics In Description] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Linkin Park - Never Back Down

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM992YUMmTs]Never back down - Linkin Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> Linkin Park - Never Back Down
> 
> Never back down - Linkin Park - YouTube



Linkin Park is one of my favorites these days


----------



## Ropey

AudioSlave - Like a Stone

[ame=http://youtu.be/7QU1nvuxaMA]Audioslave - Like A Stone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Linkin Park is one of my favorites these days



I've always liked Linkin's Park's forceful vocals. 

Linkin Park - Lost in the Echo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co4YpHTqmfQ]Linkin Park - LOST IN THE ECHO (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rage Against the Machine - Born Of A Broken Man

[ame=http://youtu.be/Yg5m4ua1agI]Rage Against The Machine - Born Of A Broken Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuP5WMY_Su8]Pushmonkey - Lefty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

AnD

Never ever be afraid.  Balls to the wall. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/INxliT-NrxA]Cry Of Love - Peace Pipe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW7bj1dpVyM]Stephen Pearcy - In Like Pink - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

"what is the very very very worst thing that could happen?"

Yep.  I can live with and handle that.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPU8OAjjS4k]3 Doors Down - Kryptonite - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJC7rKsP87I]Morris Day @ BB Kings Performing The Bird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Morris Day @ BB Kings Performing The Bird - YouTube



Good one. I still do that dance for shits and grins. Lol

Play some Purple Rain!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morris Day @ BB Kings Performing The Bird - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good one. I still do that dance for shits and grins. Lol
> 
> Play some Purple Rain!
Click to expand...


But first a message from parliament...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMsIf4xZFBw]Sir Nose D'Voidoffunk disses George Clinton & PFunk on stage - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NieRGCjxAsU]VH-1 - Purple R@in (1984) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XI5GJLvYlz8]Drowning Pool - One Finger And A Fist (Explicit) - YouTube[/ame]

Drowing Pool - One Finger And A Fist


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linkin Park is one of my favorites these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always liked Linkin's Park's forceful vocals.
> 
> Linkin Park - Lost in the Echo
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co4YpHTqmfQ]Linkin Park - LOST IN THE ECHO (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


That vid looks like parts of Detroit could have been filmed here


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkIWmsP3c_s]My Songs Know What You Did In The Dark (Light Em Up) - Pa... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rage Against the Machine - Renegades of Funk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-LxmdxHEFg]Rage Against The Machine - Renegades of Funk (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ye5-Ydc5KI]Incubus - Dig (HD) (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Alice In Chains - Would

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB_fNVOPzyM]Alice In Chains - Would - YouTube[/ame]

Serious bass line


----------



## Ropey

Bob Segar - Fire Lake

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld1l4Ud7jp8]Fire Lake - Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - YouTube[/ame]

Bob Segar - Like a Rock

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZwCK2Rfx6I]Bob Seger - Like A Rock (Live Excellent Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Skillet - Whispers In The Dark

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B58OBfM-8A4]Skillet - Whispers In The Dark (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Busta Rhymes - We Made It ft. Linkin Park

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYxzRYMrcVc]Busta Rhymes - We Made It ft. Linkin Park - YouTube[/ame]

Yeah, some good shzzz..


----------



## Ropey

Green Day - American Idiot


----------



## Ropey

Blaze Bayley - Stealing Time 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9ml2CxP_C8].[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

System of a Down - Sugar

[ame=http://youtu.be/5vBGOrI6yBk]System Of A Down - Sugar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Avenged Sevenfold - Coming Home

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7IPy7kn37U]Avenged Sevenfold - Coming Home | HD 1080p - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtRylc98byI]Paralyzer [With Lyrics] - Finger Eleven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la0eUKD9kNw]Al Jarreau - Mornin' - YouTube[/ame]

&#9834; "My heart will soar
With love that's rare and real
My smiling face will feel every cloud
Then higher still
Beyond the blue until
I know I can
Like any man
Reach out my hand
And touch the face of GOD" &#9834;


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44mkUvBUB3g]Zappa - Spider of destiny - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myBbd1Bs_5A]FRANK ZAPPA --THE OCEAN IS THE ULTIMATE SOLUTION (SLEEP DIRT VERSION) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-Lp2uC_1lg]Shania Twain - From This Moment On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

jan said:


> Al Jarreau - Mornin'



Al has me thinking of Boz Scaggs.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arU4hjP49-w]Boz Scaggs "MISS SUN" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/8Wj1Huo7EHo]Creed, My Sacrifice, HD 1080P - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Metallica - And Justice For All

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ4GbcuBvUQ]Metallica-And Justice For All - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Abx9zg777Io]Fairy Tail Main Theme (Violin and Piano) - Taylor Davis and Lara - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Fray - Over My Head

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFRkpvvop3I]The Fray - Over My Head (Cable Car) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Sum 41 - Fatlip


----------



## Ropey

The Beastie Boys - Grattitude

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdJ5e70Q8mw]Beastie Boys - Gratitude - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/m4dIOgimFJE]Elton John - Someone saved my life tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

While driving I myself found no drug, sport, pastime or song which gets the adrenaline coursing through my veins better than "the Stroke."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGipL93kPbI]Billy Squier - The Stroke **Lyrics** [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

This is from the early days of the Marshall Tucker Band:

[ame=http://youtu.be/FN3jI6lFmFQ]The Marshall Tucker Band 1973 - Can't You See Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nox

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAKmC7T4Tj8]??????? ?????? - ????? ?? ???? ???? ??????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

From Blackfoot:

[ame=http://youtu.be/8MYM9OU6cuE]Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982) - YouTube[/ame]

The singer is Ricky Medlocke who is now playing with Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Nox

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xyyp7jjZVNE]???? ??????? - ?????? (????????) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhbN1LCDcAM]Amie Extended Version by Pure Prairie League - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mr. Roboto...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDH_bhPAjLo]Live.[/ame]

Seriously, how was this NOT the theme to _Bicentennial Man_, or _I, Robot_?!


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KVj2SF5CxU&list=PL30CB804230D073E7]Megadeth - Moto Psycho - Official Music Video - HD - YouTube[/ame]

Megadeth - Moto Psycho


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m20sJNgZ17U&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Megadeth - The Right To Go Insane [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]

Megadeth - The Right To Go Insane


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K29rWFOlLCA]jade steel wiretap - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP4G8_alAT4]Creed - My Own Prison (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdgrtmcYBHw]Lewis, Huey & The News - Walking On A Thin Line 45rpm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Well, this is an Anything and Everything string isn't it, so.........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NznZAnrAd38]Mapety Mana Mana/Muppet Show Mahna - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

*OK now I am going to be hearing "mana mana" in my head for the rest of the day!*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNoIYcHEi7U]Deaf Pedestrians - Seatbelt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

posted before... posting again...

John Hiatt...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el3IygVnIqM]John Hiatt - Cry Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'nother John Hiatt tune...

with my homie Sonny Landreth to the right of the stage, on bottle-neck slide guitar...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7ruuydWOY4]John Hiatt - Drive South - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YtwZxrnfNU]Eric Clapton, Buddy Guy, BB King, Jimmie Vaughan (Rock me baby) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XVtfWxNMss]Primus: Jerry Was a Race Car Driver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nox

Amateur Egypt Rap : ) I realized now , look at the symbols on their t-shirts , interesting .






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eosJzl9zI3w]Prince Kairo - My Feloos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je1UogN1iTw]Seven Mary Three - Cumbersome - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nTCWV6IEkU]Kraftwerk - Computer World - Computer Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7G7ej-rITg]thin lizzy jailbreak with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

I posted this one before, but I'll do it again because it's badass 

,[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1LE7cxxGLQ]Devour the Day - Good Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

[ame=http://youtu.be/b2ccC4aULow]John Prine - Dear Abby (Old Grey Whistle 1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nox

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyZCNZG1Xxs]???? ?? ? ?? - ???????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH8gvhl4rH8]Lionel Richie - Hello - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

God, I love this song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlcIKh6sBtc]Lorde - Royals (US Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckW1IKnOYJg]KRCB Live Episode 201 - "The Carolina Chocolate Drops" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeeiEjcXE6w]Solas - Lay Your Money Down (featuring Rhiannon Giddens) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

[ame=http://youtu.be/CzGQCWRk8q8]Jason Kertson Playing Drifting by Andy McKee with 2 Guitars instead of One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nox




----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ztmuT7d-KaU]Marilyn Manson & Rammstein - The Beautiful People (Echo 2012 - 22/03/2012) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9xmkg7JA0M]Ozzy Osbourne-Thunder Underground - YouTube[/ame]

Ozzy Osbourne - Thunder Underground


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wdpSFQTulo]Say it Ain't So by Weezer Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nox

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGzq0bq5wMA]Karmin - Hello (RAWsession by @KarminMusic) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/1a76FeV2-Dw]The Black Crowes - She Talks To Angels (original video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJxS1Bpnkl4]ACCEPT - Pandemic (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]

Accept - Pandemic


----------



## Nox

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-eJT-BR23E]Nasheed 2012 Maher Zain - Radhitu Billahi Rabba - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/eDVNGW76-uA]Lord I Want You to Help Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

AngelsNDemons said:


> Lord I Want You to Help Me - YouTube



So appropriate for the coming default. We all gonna be singing this tune very soon.


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/WEQnzs8wl6E]Metallica - Fade to Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXEpP21soXY]Apocalyptica - Nothing else matters [live] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEkIou3WFnM]"You've got a Friend" By: James Taylor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWrDIS4dBHU]America - Riverside - YouTube[/ame]
America - Riverside


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=merf6oe6oWY]America - Don't Cross The River - Lyrics/HQ - YouTube[/ame]
America - Don't Cross The River - Lyrics/HQ


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5J54RVZjYs]America - Ventura Highway (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
America - Ventura Highway (with lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya2Mz8X8Nyw]America ~ Tin Man (1974) - YouTube[/ame]
America ~ Tin Man (1974)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmDakhg45rk]Ooh Child Original- The Five Stairsteps - YouTube[/ame]
Ooh Child Original- The Five Stairsteps


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfNoGx7KJY4]I'm Wishing on a Star. - Rose Royce - YouTube[/ame]
I'm Wishing on a Star. - Rose Royce


----------



## syrenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ADh8Fs3YdU]Queen - 'The Show Must Go On' (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Oh look; somebody is channeling my pissed-off inner child.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMLsF8ajI6U]Apocalyptica featuring Corey Taylor - I'm Not Jesus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-G8IfjPAII]Josh Groban - You Are Loved (Don't Give Up) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gte3BoXKwP0]Natasha Bedingfield - Pocketful Of Sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RPVp2HPMdo]Ingrid Michaelson "Turn to Stone" (LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uw9eDv7NAk]Usher - Yeah (OFFICIAL) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZuJ_OHBN78]Beyoncé - Naughty Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdOEindANdY]Led Zeppelin - Nobody's Fault But Mine (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

[ame=http://youtu.be/BKkriD5lnSY]grey ghost live 1982 unedited - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnEFc6wQy38]Roger Miller - Everything Is Coming Up Roses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDhHp-EMyJ0]The Desert Rat - Duane Eddy & the Rebels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush -Don't Give Up 

Dont give up
cos you have friends
Dont give up
Youre not beaten yet
Dont give up
I know you can make it good....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiCRZLr9oRw]Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush -Don't Give Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nox

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDQNyGzfPLc]????? ???????? ????? ??????? ????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Howard Jones- Things Can Only Get Better

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5pzVNtzETQ]HOWARD JONES - THINGS CAN ONLY GET BETTER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H33bQZx4Ig]Rob Zombie - Demonoid Phenomenon (Explicit) - YouTube[/ame]

Rob Zombie - Demonoid Phenomenon


----------



## Nox

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kc7AZjYDu68&feature=player_embedded]TONI DER ASSI FEAT. DENIRO 2009 - MUHAMMAD ALI (SERBIAN RAP) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Don't You Worry 'Bout A Thing - Stevie Wonder ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOz3p6k5O2g]Don't You Worry 'Bout A Thing - Stevie Wonder (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

*-pray for you-*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atBg9zLI2bA]Pray for You - Jaron and The Long Road to Love :: Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCtga1OJ9I4]Candlebox - You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkFH0KMO0G0]The Offspring - Self Esteem [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Nox

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GTNuscr0V0]??????? ??????? SUMMAYA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsR-IaS2BgU]UGLY KID JOE - NEIGHBOR +full+ - YouTube[/ame]

Ugly Kid Joe - Neighbor


----------



## Vikrant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qysvv5b6-Ps]Massive Attack - Three (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

*NSFW* lyrics. Love this one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes]MACKLEMORE & RYAN LEWIS - THRIFT SHOP FEAT. WANZ (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jF9ZFDLvm8]50 Cent P.I.M.P Dirty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Brand new.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3jzMyYgPQs]Lady Gaga - Do What U Want (Audio) ft. R. Kelly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Buddy Holly - True Love Ways

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjFRHIhSvwc]"True Love Ways" Buddy Holly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Mercy Mercy Me - Marvin Gaye

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BA6fFGMjI]Marvin Gaye - Mercy, Mercy Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLKiyo48VJI]Sam & Dave "I Thank You" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

[ame=http://youtu.be/rO2jjbbleTE]Heart Jan 30, 2013: 11 - Alone - Proctors Theatre, Schenectady, NY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

Randy Rhoads - one of the best guitarists ever.

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZcoweoZ6jpM]Crazy Train: LIVE Randy Rhoads: HQ Best Quality - After Hours TV show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx7l2nvIfpk]Ric Ocasek - Rockaway (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BphrCg8SDFI]Slipped Away - Avril Lavigne Lyrics[HD] - YouTube[/ame]

I miss so many members that use to post here. 

Asking for a reprieve for them, even a pardon


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBf5jBpMzg0]Led Zeppelin - Coda - We're Gonna Groove - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpJia1TrzL8]Led Zeppelin - All my love (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1fzJ_AYajA]Len - Steal My Sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/FMvppW6kfIE]Ra- Do You Call My Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/JfkqUNjl628]Ra - Broken Hearted Soul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/vpcEed5ZKNk]Ra - Don't Turn Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

[ame=http://youtu.be/-IzVUOtMHa4]Blackmore's Night - The Storm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i22xYJG3qDU]Scorpions - Bad Boys Running Wild (w/ Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBiLrZT3eno]Steely Dan - "Bodhisattva" (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Lou Reed (1942-2013) RIP

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaWSOlASWc]Lou Reed - Walk On The Wild Side - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

My favorite Lou Reed song

[ame=http://youtu.be/YoytmVwcsB4]Lou Reed - Sweet Jane (With Intro) (Live) (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

Dick Wagner and Steve Hunter - great guitarists


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwZcIexfbTM]The Generators - Down In The City - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcfmwfY2GOE]Pop Evil - 100 In A 55 - YouTube[/ame]

Pop Evil - 100 In A 55


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aeETEoNfOg]The Smashing Pumpkins - 1979 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/9uWwvQKGjLI]The Smashing Pumpkins - Ava Adore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/8-r-V0uK4u0]The Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet with Butterfly Wings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/2nm4xv3firw]The Smashing Pumpkins - Stand Inside Your Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/LWJYaep-0sg]The Smashing Pumpkins - The Everlasting Gaze - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-KE9lvU810]The Smashing Pumpkins - Cherub Rock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame="http://youtu.be/UqprkIfJgu4"]http://youtu.be/UqprkIfJgu4[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

Sorry hit link if you want vedio.


----------



## April

earlycuyler said:


> Sorry hit link if you want vedio.


 [MENTION=32620]earlycuyler[/MENTION] Fixed it for you..


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame="http://youtu.be/0bM0wVjU2-k"]http://youtu.be/0bM0wVjU2-k[/ame]

Fix thisun to ?


----------



## April

earlycuyler said:


> English Beat: "Save It For Later" - YouTube
> 
> Fix thisun to ?



 [MENTION=32620]earlycuyler[/MENTION] fixted..


----------



## earlycuyler

Thanks!


----------



## earlycuyler

Uno mas.

[ame="http://youtu.be/9yaEwcmrR4Q"]http://youtu.be/9yaEwcmrR4Q[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-wz0JUJ9vE]Big Daddy Of Them All - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b58rUqxWep0]Flamin' First by Heavy Manners - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

earlycuyler said:


> Uno mas.
> 
> Ladytron - Ghosts [Official Music Video] - YouTube



 [MENTION=32620]earlycuyler[/MENTION] just seen this...got it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

*NWS*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeTWBgBylrs]Benny Benassi - Who's Your Daddy? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhQkwLFxJHM]Elan Atias-Nothing Is Worth Than Losing You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT2U0hzsEVo]Lost State Of Franklin_Johnson City_USA_part4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXRvqSX6bfA]Norah Jones - Home of the Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOpkpCdPpJs]NORAH JONES - don't know why - Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/BCt0S4etsec]Heart - Love Alive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILaTgQBKRbE]Soho - Hippychick - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-Md02Xrg40]Chantel McGregor Rhiannon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKUV4QnR7Ls]Bruno Mars - 'Grenade' Acoustic Cover by Chantel McGregor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pijVIka6U_U]Chantel McGregor "Red House" live at The Brewery Arts Centr - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVEhDrJzM8E]Bang a Gong (Get It On) by T.Rex - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/jDJpf2mQ0w4]Within Temptation - Faster Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/BOVAExuB7tk]Apocalyptica - Distraction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/j8pL1dN8TS4]Lacuna Coil - Not Enough - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/oByLofzQ5ac]Evanescence - Cloud Nine (HD, 1080p) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/HWapoQMeics]The Birthday Massacre - In The Dark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/unHQlYYFY-w]Lacuna Coil - Im Not Afraid - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Child of Vision - Supertramp

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTL1c-BHydw]Supertramp - Child of vision - YouTube[/ame]

The blending of the keyboards and drums are out of this world.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyZwbV83dM0]"Leaving Las Vegas" - YouTube[/ame]

Leaving Las Vegas - Sheryl Crow

*NWS*


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ggLkWIrbWWQ]Within Temptation - Final Destination (Lyrics in Description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/BUCe3j9d8Lc]Evanescence - Breathe No More - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Good tune..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcFaVfTDWcs]Bill Withers - Use Me [1972] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/xOKCZIN9_ME]05 - Absent Without Leave - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G2igMxfxS4]Carolina Chocolate Drops--Snowden's Jig (Genuine Negro Jig) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ni9_ji2VfvM]Not Strong Enough - Apocalyptica Ft. Brent Smith (Lyrics) [HD/HQ] - YouTube[/ame]

&#9829;


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzVrsFYr-wc]Sarah Quintana live at the Taos Ale House - 1/23/2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72Fvp2s3ZBc]J'attendrai - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTEXDHs3MK8]Sarah Quintana "Idaho Potato" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txOo9T1jn5Y]Candi Staton - He Called Me Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3yTEUnyYDA]Folk Alley Sessions: Anaïs Mitchell & Jefferson Hamer - "Tam Lin (Child 39)" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_ucLPja_0A]Anais Mitchell & The Hadestown Orchestra-Our Lady of the Underground - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvmbMmeQA98]Samantha Fish Today's My Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVUlzNXxljg]Jimi Hendrix - Once I Had A Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4upWq9YxY8]Samantha Fish put a spell on you live marshall michigan 4 13 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXre0oW59Us&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Rob Zombie - Spookshow Baby - YouTube[/ame]

Rob Zombie - Spookshow Baby


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Wa_nTuWAHE]Jesus Jones - International Bright Young Thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEPmA3USJdI&playnext=1&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BHDcOxpipnyc2gKbjT_JFh]AC/DC - Highway to Hell - YouTube[/ame]

AC/DC - Highway To Hell


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2AC41dglnM]AC/DC - Thunderstruck - YouTube[/ame]

AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg6MIuXrFf8]In The Evening by Led Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f12aJzh3ZsM]Billy Joel Temptation (with video lyrics).wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acxEWcxnbNI]Bee Gees - Jive talkin' [unreleased long version] - YouTube[/ame]

*NWS*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4r4Ur8n720]Bob Seger "Get Out Of Denver" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEIcTstEmnQ]Billy Joel Uptown Girl with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

I hadn't heard this one in years


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odY8nff3h0w]Led Zeppelin - No Quarter (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Good tune..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPtSKimbjOU]AWOLNATION - Sail (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIzDsGyxsQM]Stone Sour - Through Glass [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/wPDs_4gW2ns]Led Zeppelin - I Can't Quit You Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET3-t1jFmo0]Seether - Fine Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZLILV18ut8]Seether - Remedy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hfJFr_B8NI]Captain Luke and Cool John "Rainy Night in Georgia" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aQfZ0ZljRQ]Leyla McCalla Latibonit Paris 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xpb4df9bbk]Hot Time In The Old Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/dbwG0u3hb7M]You Shook Me - Led Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbKM_VAbd5o]Metallica - Until It Sleeps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/IPtv14q9ZDg]JIMI HENDRIX 12 STRING BLUES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/FmmujhgZh9Q]Jimi Hendrix - Angel (Acoustic) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Fucking awesome...

[ame=http://youtu.be/An4uDegHB8s]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Little Wing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHCdS7O248g]Blondie - Rapture - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

Thanks to AnD for pointing her thread out to me. I tried to wade through it all, but after about 130 pages or so, my eyes were bleeding. Great stuff here!

I'll add a few that I did not see in the pages I reviewed. My posts will go all over the spectrum musically. I'll start with this, from Faith No More. This is a really crappy version of one of their harder songs.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPASiFckzgk&list=PL848FBE2D3D958E2E]Jizzlobber by Faith No More - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

An oldie, for some of us anyway.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vns3ruSbUrY]Joe Harnell: "The Lonely Man Theme", The Incredible Hulk (TV series) ver. in D minor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

Yea, Flea serving up drinks in this one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNAkbbKycCM]Butthole Surfers - Who Was in My Room Last Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

"Do you know what it means to feel like Gods?".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn9ezlUZgsQ&list=PLDC0C0CC12B015A58]White Zombie - Feed The Gods - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFwYJYl5GUQ&list=PLeb-JjaGmiuMB6zXlQBdSTFrh54eoS3H5]Type O Negative - Black No. 1 (Little Miss Scare -All) [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Good stuff [MENTION=45412]Drumhead[/MENTION]  

Thank you for posting.


----------



## Drumhead

This group had a very limited following and reach (northeast). But they had a good sense of humor. I am kind of surprised I found this. From back in the 1980's.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gejSEOnaYek&list=PLbqM-IqhFjwA35I8iCIpQkJfBXiFWD4XT]The Fools Life Sucks Then You Die - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

Staying true to my word of being all over the place, here you go...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N_tupPBtWQ]Muppet Show - Mahna Mahna...m HD 720p bacco... Original! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

Back in the day, for about 2 weeks, you couldn't go one hour on MTV without seeing this.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CYwNWHZuT0]Green Jello "Little Pig, Little Pig" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

For those who like Neil Young.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2MtEsrcTTs]Neil Young - Harvest Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

OK, last one for a while...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZVpOg8qHL0]frank zappa - titties and beer from the 1978 live NYC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yew9L0Xjm_g]Slayer - Hell Awaits - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvuO2EvCTAE]Slayer - Seasons In The Abyss - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCnebZnysmI]Deep Purple-Burn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1m-DYM7JvMA]Van Halen - Van Halen - Atomic Punk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6bgwq3QnzQ]Stabbing Westward - Slipping Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G38VlmOib8]Megadeth - Train Of Consequences - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

[ame=http://youtu.be/LZMmV6xXYFw]Humble Pie - I Don't Need No Doctor - 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

[ame=http://youtu.be/MSGidjLupq4]James Gang - The Bomber - 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

[ame=http://youtu.be/wOPpa0TMHaA]Blue Oyster Cult - Astronomy / E.T.I. (Live, 1976) (improved audio & video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjGyEVveyMA&list=AL94UKMTqg-9AN2Ph6loPAI37EhdQtV5hL]Drowning Pool - Let the Sin Begin - YouTube[/ame]

Drowning Pool - Let The Sin Begin


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhZ4t7pRyjE]Black Sabbath - Symptom of the Universe (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkq_6uBV1wM]Dire Straits - Heavy Fuel HD - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E]Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwIe_sjKeAY]Madness - Our House - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIBv2GEnXlc]INXS - Never Tear Us Apart - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8rQ575DWD8]U2 - Desire - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGtHQigU9Mg]I Melt With You Modern English - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BJOePDJvzE]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Higher Ground - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5PZQMwL7iE]"Are You Gonna Go My Way" - Lenny Kravitz - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h9f92y-Hao]300 - Let The Bodies Hit The Floor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHXfpYKU-rM]Disturbed - Deify *Lyrics* - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z426UZB--iM]Sons of Plunder - Disturbed Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2vMVR7ntWc]Disturbed - Fade to black (Metallica cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

Drumhead said:


> Staying true to my word of being all over the place, here you go...
> 
> Muppet Show - Mahna Mahna...m HD 720p bacco... Original! - YouTube



EARWORM!  This is going to be running through my head all day.


----------



## Drumhead

YWN666 said:


> Drumhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Staying true to my word of being all over the place, here you go...
> 
> Muppet Show - Mahna Mahna...m HD 720p bacco... Original! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EARWORM!  This is going to be running through my head all day.
Click to expand...



Sad part is - it has never left my head since hearing it, what, 40 or so years ago?


----------



## YWN666

Drumhead said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drumhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Staying true to my word of being all over the place, here you go...
> 
> Muppet Show - Mahna Mahna...m HD 720p bacco... Original! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EARWORM!  This is going to be running through my head all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part is - it has never left my head since hearing it, what, 40 or so years ago?
Click to expand...


Cute song but if I had the choice of listening to that 24/7 or being waterboarded, I'd probably choose the latter.


----------



## laughinReaper

RIP Terri L. 1948-2013

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5okakANuu7I&list=PL3A9B000BF7B75F9F]Passion - Love Song - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4b-KqLiWQk&list=PL3A9B000BF7B75F9F]You're Everywhere - Third Day - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mP4LhdE4vc&list=PL3A9B000BF7B75F9F]Your Love Oh Lord - Third Day - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXvIaaPIrlM&list=PL3A9B000BF7B75F9F]Third Day - Agnus Dei - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21JwyfGH3wE]A Flock of Seagulls - Space Age Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

@AngelsNDemons 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9w0Q48yH0I]Alice Cooper - I Love The Dead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Drumhead said:


> @AngelsNDemons
> 
> Alice Cooper - I Love The Dead - YouTube



 [MENTION=45412]Drumhead[/MENTION]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Korn - Word Up!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q-k-uN73Gk]Korn - Word Up - YouTube[/ame]

Korn - Y'all Want a Single


----------



## BDBoop

Holy! I had NO idea.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PvN7ujfj2w]Chicago Feelin' Stronger Everyday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU&oq=looking%20gla&gs_l=youtube..0.5j0l9.169.580.0.3312.3.3.0.0.0.0.132.348.0j3.3.0.eytns%2Cpt%3D-27%2Cn%3D2%2Cui%3Dt.1.0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.J7buuuuBi2Y]Looking glass - Brandi you're a fine girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSY__8gV8l8]Emmy Rossum - "These Foolish Things (Remind Me of You)" [Official Audio] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

This is one I have never heard on the radio, used in a car commercial, or a movie. Probably for a good reason. But this was a standard back in my amateur astronomy days.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0c94S_hPHE]The Sweet - Air On A Tape Loop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

For my friend...

[ame=http://youtu.be/McV7pjwVFbE]Johnny Cash - Hurt (Real GQ - Good Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Don't really know why but I've been addicted to this video for the past couple of weeks. Must have seen it 30 times or more. Maybe it's the facial expressions? That one guys facial expression at around 1:56 has scorched itself in my memory. I really do need a hobby or better drugs. Can't shake this video! 
[ame=http://youtu.be/qXNdBmqXMzQ]We Like Monsters "Le Tigre" (official video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H5uWRjFsGc&oq=chumb&gs_l=youtube..0.5j0l9.795.2568.0.4462.5.5.0.0.0.0.198.817.0j5.5.0.eytns%2Cpt%3D-27%2Cn%3D2%2Cui%3Dt.1.0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.RBj8GjlEKOE]Chumbawamba - Tubthumping - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

This may push the limits of what is acceptable on this board. I imagine most will equate this with water-boarding of the ears.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRu3NFKBkt0]Chicago Transit Authority [Remastered] 07 Free Form Guitar - YouTube[/ame]

From the group that became Chicago and gave you songs like...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILU2DS_FbzQ]Chicago (HD) Wishing You Were Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

Wish I had Dolores O'Riordan's voice.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6Kspj3OO0s]The Cranberries - Linger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQvUBf5l7Vw]Iggy Pop - Lust For Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

Drumhead said:


> Iggy Pop - Lust For Life - YouTube



Hell yeah.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irskrVvKR1E]Search and Destroy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLcnFVpuGyM]Suicidal Tendencies - I Shot The Devil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywpqm32Gf-U]Suicidal Tendencies - Nobody Hears (Studio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

And if the kiddies ask

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFzsv4SoMVk]Suicidal Tendencies - I Saw Your Mommy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

@AngelsNDeamons


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dHUfy_YBps]Mind Games - John Lennon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQPHsONF_tE]Rush - La Villa Strangiato - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3qvyENHsn8]Willie and the poor boys BABY PLEASE DONT GO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/YwF4lwP7__s]Alabama Shakes - You Ain't Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/mYiCGLgRuAs]Beirut - Postcards From Italy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/S1f6jlsNZdI]Ingrid Michaelson - The Way I Am (Rolling Stone Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0kG-i5gT04]NEIL PEART - DRUM SOLO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/nVMz-zzHE9Q]Sara Smile- Jimmy Wayne and Daryl Hall (Live from Daryl's House) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74]The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lDIJjnCHco]Tonic - Open Up Your Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Dio

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riwxbh_n_WM]Lyrics :. Black Sabbath - Heaven And Hell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvuO2EvCTAE]Slayer - Seasons In The Abyss - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=632skZgCTJU]Switchfoot: "Meant to Live" with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpYC5XHfnlI]Run DMC Rock Box - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/ldoaglz7Qcg]Grateful Dead - "Dark Star" (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZfAik7wP8U]Ringo Starr - It Don't Come Easy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNeXJg0Sh1Q]Santana - Winning Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/8NsJ84YV1oA]Carlos Santana - Oye Como Va - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

I always liked the beginning of this song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BhBMlQgvSI]Jeff Beck Gets Us All In The End - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/0YGTPvDoJyM]Crosby, Stills & Nash - Just A Song Before I Go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/HN53WZjCL_g]Words (Between the Lines of Age) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKR64NR67q4]Towelie's Funkytown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

HelenaHandbag said:


> Towelie's Funkytown - YouTube


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdH1Sv8iB7Q]Al Stewart - Life in Dark Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tplCft1EeQA]Jeepster - T. Rex (studio version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7149oVT0To]Olivia Newton-John - Rosewater - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mp-NIC6X0GQ]chakachas - Jungle Fever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHNVK9NY4JE]SAVATAGE "Edge Of Thorns" (HD) Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfUdG14BNAc]Parliament - Gloryhallastoopid (Pin the Tale on the Funky) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZpaNJqF4po]Paul Simon - Kodachrome - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlPalDkWsuA]Airbourne - Back In The Game [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]

Airbourne - Back In The Game


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/OVLfzYkM6Lo]Hall & Oates - She's Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/Red3R17FlUQ]Hall & Oates-Sara Smile - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgCWgfwlk0M]Dream Weaver - Gary Wright Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

jroc said:


> dream weaver - gary wright lyrics - youtube



&#9829;


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/NiZryRuWsJY]Guns N' Roses - Rocket Queen - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

Not sure I have seen any BLS here in a while...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTKvkWlK6J4]Funeral Bell-Black Label Society - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

For @AngelsNDemons - I am sure I am not the first person to recall this song looking at your (former) avatar. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUMA8zyuqcs]Bob Welch, Ebony Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Drumhead said:


> For @AngelsNDemons - I am sure I am not the first person to recall this song looking at your (former) avatar.
> 
> Bob Welch, Ebony Eyes - YouTube


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jg8jf9oTjw&oq=my%20little%20town&gs_l=youtube..0.5j0l9.696062.699557.0.702039.14.11.0.3.3.0.243.2173.0j5j6.11.0.eytns%2Cpt%3D-27%2Cn%3D2%2Cui%3Dt.1.0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.cgvAbo5Jij0]Simon & Garfunkel - My Little Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

HelenaHandbag said:


> "My Little Town"




That has always been one of my favorite songs. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## Drumhead

From the album Nuclear Furniture, which still does not answer - am I a mutant? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIdTlw89dpA]Jefferson Starship - No Way Out (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

As a diabetic, I always liked this song. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m85ZrNH4S8&list=PLA7744837E326BB5A]Alice Cooper - Go to Hell - YouTube[/ame]

For my sister Beth, a long time Alice fan, RIP. I will always miss you.


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cfCgLgiFDM]Christina Aguilera - Your Body - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mciP59WSnNw]The Jason Bonham Band - Wait For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM5NIi8m_kQ]Yellow Submarine The Beatles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

For  [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] - An old Texas song, from a fellow Texan.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4luFW1W9zpQ]W.A.S.P. - Blind in Texas with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Juicy - Con Funk Shun

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHymq6Vu0T4]Juicy: Con Funk Shun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/HNeXJg0Sh1Q]Santana - Winning Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjdlPeWCd8g]Epiphany~ Staind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

*For my girl Hannah. Love you*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25weBjXioB0]Siouxsie and the Banshees - Dear Prudence (album version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

*For my ex Wife*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrugYB7dPOA]Misfits Attitude - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

*For my boys*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZfAik7wP8U]Ringo Starr - It Don't Come Easy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

*my Brothers.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXuvdeEC5y8]Madness - Our House - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

*Lil' Miss.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vSAOrpKlgY]Fuck you like an animal - Nine inch nails - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

*My Boss*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEiCSd30Izk]Johnny Cash-Oney - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

*My out look on the world*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miZWYmxr8XE]Ball Of Confusion (That's What The World Is Today) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

*How the world is now*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDaOgu2CQtI]Pearl Jam - Do the Evolution - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

*How I feel some times*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLprAUar11U]Dwight Yoakam - A Thousand Miles From Nowhere - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

*what I do about it most of the time*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAU6VBxJL6M]john lennon watching the wheels lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

*And the other one.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXSmYHEpn7w]Pixies - Head On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

*The old days*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA-zaE6aevs]Run D.M.C - Rock Box - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

*@ Naughtyandnice*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYpCDVetLCM]Pixies - Cactus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

*when I was 19*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irskrVvKR1E]Search and Destroy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

earlycuyler said:


> *@ Naughtyandnice*
> 
> Pixies - Cactus - YouTube


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5P8lrgBtcU]Ramones - Spider-Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywpqm32Gf-U]Suicidal Tendencies - Nobody Hears (Studio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/LUDMy-GplkQ]Foreigner-Dirty White Boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o41A91X5pns]Adam Ant - Goody Two Shoes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9s0DCQJq4I]Norah Jones - Happy Pills - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69e8oa85F3g]Queens Of The Stone Age - In My Head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/-u-HCHCuHMg]Metallica- Am I Evil? (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPmoS2-2YnA]Saliva - I Walk Alone - YouTube[/ame]

Saliva - I Walk Alone


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/tnGuLKXlX7A]Metallica - Master of Puppets [Remastered HQ + Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/2on6tBOU4AA]The Black Crowes - She Talks To Angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfmrX_WlM2w]Kiss - Unholy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

A nod to AngelsNDemons current avatar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iijC3KsZMz4]Masters Of Reality - The Candy Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j13oJajXx0M]Carly Simon - You're So Vain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lphB-z6AuL0]Sheryl Crow "All I Wanna Do Is Have Some Fun" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

Mertex said:


> Carly Simon - You're So Vain - YouTube




*Any thoughts on who the song is about?  I've heard Mick Jagger and Warren Beatty as possibilities but Carly Simon isn't telling.*


----------



## Drumhead

YWN666 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carly Simon - You're So Vain - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Any thoughts on who the song is about?  I've heard Mick Jagger and Warren Beatty as possibilities but Carly Simon isn't telling.*
Click to expand...


I will let Mertex answer....


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJdH8T43NTI]Chantel Mcgregor - Rhiannon @ Manchester Academy 3,5th October 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMThz7eQ6K0]David Bowie - Ashes To Ashes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6YMAvfwTFo]Gary Numan Cars Official Music video in 1080p - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uROdLFHXwY]Chantel McGregor - Nothing Else Matters - The Boom Boom Club, Sutton - 20/04/2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBp53TdYvQI]Chantel McGregor performing Stormy Monday at The Met - Bury - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAZcFVuSo0M]Alice In Chains - Dirt - YouTube[/ame]
Last one​


----------



## Impenitent

? And the Mysterians

With the first punk rock record

"96 Tears"

This is a reunion video, and perhaps ? should have remained a mystery.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeolH-kzx4c&feature=youtube_gdata_player]96 TEARS--- ? and The MYSTERIANS ! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

A little Elvis

and Bill Frisell



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yekGSC4xxpc&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Elvis Costello & Bill Frisell: "If I Only Had a Brain" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Race among the ruins - Gordon Lightfoot

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o46FEkx8aOw]Gordon Lightfoot - Race Among The Ruins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pls_luhVdAw]Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc. (Official music video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rebelgirl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEwtbxd0Z6M]The Best "Obscure" Ronnie Milsap Song - Ever - YouTube[/ame]    I love Ronnie Milsap!! This is one of my favorite songs he sings.


----------



## YWN666




----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85VDBM4Mvy8]Too Much Time On My Hands by Styx [The Daily Vinyl music video #14] - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXSGocWifAg]David Bowie - Space Oddity live excellent quality - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCP2-Bfhy04]Queen & Annie Lennox & David Bowie - Under Pressure - HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zqct2SGoDE0]Queen - The Show Must Go On (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkskujG0UYc]Barcelona (La Nit performance, 1988) - Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jtpf8N5IDE]Queen - 'Who Wants To Live Forever' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpYosfDkgjI]love-hate-sex-pain-godsmack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OULlWNCqDQ]Go-Go's - Our Lips Are Sealed (Extended 12" Version) (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/jZfAik7wP8U]Ringo Starr - It Don't Come Easy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/RF0HhrwIwp0]Kings Of Leon - Sex on Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWzy5q_M5Ho]Heart - Never - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdpTcvSn8HQ]Concrete Blonde - Joey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden




----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2W4Tqje3Ow]ABBA - Dancing Queen [Techno Remix] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-iepu3EtyE&playnext=1&list=AL94UKMTqg-9B4SKEijDYGXAZjY9P99o0k]System Of A Down - Aerials - YouTube[/ame]

System Of A Down - Aerials


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFc-2aNZ6VY]SOiL - Halo - YouTube[/ame]

SOiL - Halo


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/yPupROGv-sc]Meredith Brooks- Bitch - YouTube[/ame]

heh heh


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/NKX8v46Z11E]Buckcherry~Crazy Bitch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edHhe8HyekE]Kenny Loggins and Stevie Nicks Whenever I call You Friend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvfdeVTr1tk]Metallica - St Anger (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

AngelsNDemons said:


> Meredith Brooks- Bitch - YouTube
> 
> heh heh



...


----------



## April

AngelsNDemons said:


> Buckcherry~Crazy Bitch - YouTube



lol


----------



## Jroc

AngelsNDemons said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buckcherry~Crazy Bitch - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSH9ryRzHQ4]Cheech & Chong - Santa Claus and his Old Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbH_sDyWZqo]Orleans - Still The One -with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utYjsmDzMi0]December by Collective Soul (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/6fR21QVgJ84]Edward Sharpe & The Magnetic Zeros "Carries On" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XTAaBrQaos]Steel Panther - Eyes of a Panther - YouTube[/ame]

Steel Panther - Eyes Of A Panther


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9VhD4SccSE]Guns N' Roses - Civil War (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXnxTNIWkc]4 Non Blondes - What's Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUgwM1Ky228]Indigo Girls - Closer To Fine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ2L8XlQcxA]Dave Matthews Band - #41 (DMB Live at Brixton Academy - Europe box set) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oPeZFOpPAM&playnext=1&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BKT0tdgA-TVnqSxNE9eyge]Stone Temple Pilots - Wicked Garden (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziThYl6B2vw]Metallica & San Francisco Symphony Orchestra-Nothing Else Ma - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hbrn9eXEKWk]THE YOUNGBLOODS / Let´s get together (1967) [Chet Powers´s song] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-A7ttKlkpk]Rush - The Garden - Clockwork Angels DVD/Blu-ray - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick




----------



## IrishTexanChick




----------



## IrishTexanChick




----------



## IrishTexanChick

double trouble....


----------



## Truthseeker1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkNYMxf1fXE]Black Dice - Motorcycle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcZzF-K-w7c]Henry Threadgill Very Very Circus - Unrealistic Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Ugly Kid Joe...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byEGjLU2egA]Ugly Kid Joe - Everything About You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

early Stones...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYXpspbTFOk]The Rolling Stones - its all over now (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

SRV...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3N1DbLi0A4]03 Things That I Used To Do - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

John Hiatt...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el3IygVnIqM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el3IygVnIqM[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Janis...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzoXdOAZBVM]Janis Joplin Cry Baby live in toronto 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9nHOgdgXZs]Henry Threadgill Sextett - The Devil Is On The Loose And Dancin' With A Monkey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxNlp0qPy1s]FRANK ZAPPA -- WE'RE TURNING AGAIN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrgvjEKalo8]Very Bad Acid - Rock'n'Roll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0X_NeXhg7yM]Wolf Eyes - The Driller - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNVQZAM8BJA]Wolf Eyes We All hate You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3T-YNJToBM]Frank Zappa - 200 Motels (Out of Print Laserdisc Edition) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li7FZ6E8HOo]4.) Dumb All Over- Frank Zappa- You Are What You Is - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Who? Where? Why? - Jesus Jones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq0SC3GQhzo]Jesus Jones - Who Where Why - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtbeAc1NCjU]Chris Rea - Deep Winter Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwrYMWoqg5w]T'Pau - Heart And Soul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NV6Rdv1a3I]Daft Punk - Get Lucky (Official Audio) ft. Pharrell Williams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Q3L4spg8vyo]Eric Clapton- Cocaine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/L5pHM-o2_Dk]Mary Jane's Last Dance- Tom Petty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/h0JvF9vpqx8]Don't Come Around Here No More - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

[ame=http://youtu.be/C53QAuOoSgc]Badfinger - Baby Blue (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

[ame=http://youtu.be/MZt7V2FTn7c]deep purple ritchie blackmore and dio s rainbow - live 1977 - man on the silver mountain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Couldn't Get It Right - Climax Blues Band

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6Thn9Gp0T4]Climax Blues Band - Couldn't Get It Right - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARKNTDuNmk8]OZARK MOUNTAIN DAREDEVILS- " JACKIE BLUE " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQJO1klSB9Q]Lit Up- Buckcherry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUTXb-ga1fo]Tom Petty - I Won't Back Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QeqS4_uB9I]Joe Walsh - Walk Away - You Can't Argue With a Sick Mind, (March 1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDjzRr6wHbI](THPSHD) Bring The Noise - Anthrax & Public Enemy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

Texas bitches.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_nyXmFM-lY]Butthole Surfers cough syrup. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFXuZF-uC30]Butthole Surfers - I Saw An X Ray Of A Girl Passing Gas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

All good. Whole thing.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgQbYWk6loo]The Cramps - Stay sick (full album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G62pNQ4FWYY]Cramps - New Kind Of Kick - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sShv4nKmqpQ]the cramps - Psychotic Reaction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CVLqhHiQXQ]MEGADETH - 99 WAYS TO DIE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/69e8oa85F3g]Queens Of The Stone Age - In My Head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GymGszRFN8]Exile - kiss you all over - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/iFZsunzjDXU]Miley Cyrus - The Backyard Sessions - "Lilac Wine" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr9ie2J2690]Deep Purple - Highway Star - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin'... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRt0d1O4tiE]Journey Lovin Touchin Squeezin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

earlycuyler said:


> Deep Purple - Highway Star - YouTube



This song is responsible for one of my speeding tickets.


----------



## YWN666

[ame=http://youtu.be/gEmJ-VWPDM4]The Vapors - Turning Japanese - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

[ame=http://youtu.be/lAH1ioLiaHw]The Records - Starry Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

[ame=http://youtu.be/X4h-bMLwzec]Gigolo Aunts - Where I Find My Heaven | HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

YWN666 said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deep Purple - Highway Star - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This song is responsible for one of my speeding tickets.
Click to expand...


I had this playing when I was pulled over for one of my first speeding tickets...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKHGNH0uPbM]Led Zeppelin-How Many More Times - YouTube[/ame]

fortunately for me, this was before they thought to field-test for weed-impared drivers...


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEP_dPN3Haw]Gregg Allman- I'm No Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHbPApEvpoc&playnext=1&list=AL94UKMTqg-9CoRq2FSnFZYbX1nzO0yRXe]The Union Underground - Revolution Man - YouTube[/ame]

The Union Underground - Revolution Man


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYhZq1CaX8o]Garbage | I Think I'm Paranoid (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1U5BRTYmiI]10,000 Maniacs - These Are Days 1992 Video stereo widescreen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxni-FM-UVA]Whodini- Friends - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DowgvtLwIy0]Beastie Boys - Gratitude (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsFs2iMs_q4]Evans Blue This Time It's Different lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/hoz5CKsp38A]K. Michelle - The Right One (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR_kkOQJJpg]Traffic - Light up or leave me alone 1971 Remastered - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Light up or leave me alone 1971 Remastered


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U]Dave Mason / Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave - YouTube[/ame]
Dave Mason / Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKvhxapM5zo]Ray Charles - Hit The Road Jack - YouTube[/ame]
Ray Charles - Hit The Road Jack


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgYudFmmOl4]The Song Is Over - The Who - YouTube[/ame]
The Song Is Over - The Who


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCWVuCCWqzQ]Sanford Townsend Band - Smoke From a Distant Fire - YouTube[/ame]
Sanford Townsend Band - Smoke From a Distant Fire


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHq87F2fS-s]Marshall Tucker Band / This Ol' Cowboy - YouTube[/ame]
Marshall Tucker Band / This Ol' Cowboy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfeRJ4JBEHc&list=PLA666B42B57A3908C]The Alan Parsons Project- I Wouldn't Want To Be Like You - YouTube[/ame]
The Alan Parsons Project- I Wouldn't Want To Be Like You


----------



## YWN666

[ame=http://youtu.be/No66hPTdZz4]Gov't Mule 3-17-2000 - End of the line - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGPx-ekqZEo]Stevie Ray Vaughan Tin Pan Alley (with Johnny Copeland) - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Ray Vaughan Tin Pan Alley (with Johnny Copeland)


----------



## Vikrant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GbYXdoRS60]Jesse Cook Cafe Mocha - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5EofwRzit0]Daft Punk - Get Lucky (Full Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Econoline Crush - Sparkle & Shine


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axX2Z1RBkGQ]I'd Rather Go Blind, The Frankie Starr Band (feat. Mary Bridget Davies) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Scorpions - Bad Boys Running Wild


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwAJMH1ybb0]Kristine Jackson performs At My Heels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf7H2kJ11Vs]Kristine Jackson - Another Day Music Video by todd v - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0ngSVYcqnc]Pokey LaFarge "What the Rain Will Bring" Live at KDHX 5/29/13 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Ratt - Shame Shame Shame


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Ultraspank - Fired


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

INXS - Elegantly Wasted


----------



## Truthseeker1

*Doesn't nothing ever last forever?*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9FcYKFGnh8]Primus: Mary the Ice Cube - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5UOC0C0x8Q&feature=share&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BKT0tdgA-TVnqSxNE9eyge]Stone Temple Pilots - Plush (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjJL9DGU7Gg&feature=share&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BKT0tdgA-TVnqSxNE9eyge&index=1]Stone Temple Pilots - Interstate Love Song (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT1DdO3SISg&feature=share&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BKT0tdgA-TVnqSxNE9eyge&index=2]Stone Temple Pilots - Creep (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxS4lqppZ6Y&feature=share&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BKT0tdgA-TVnqSxNE9eyge&index=3]Stone Temple Pilots - Sour Girl (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0gAxuvo5rc&feature=share&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BKT0tdgA-TVnqSxNE9eyge&index=4]Stone Temple Pilots - Big Bang Baby (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oPeZFOpPAM&feature=share&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BKT0tdgA-TVnqSxNE9eyge&index=6]Stone Temple Pilots - Wicked Garden (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hhu-OyHqZM&feature=share&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BKT0tdgA-TVnqSxNE9eyge&index=8]Stone Temple Pilots - Sex Type Thing (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/zr2IT_lQpvU]Crackerman - Stone Temple Pilots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ySzrJ4GRF7s]Soundgarden - Fell On Black Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/XmIqIVxUuKs]Soundgarden - Burden In My Hand - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/_QCEW0HbxZ0]Temple Of The Dog - Reach Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

I've gotten to "Loose the Giant" now, but I really love lots of the songs on this album. The one-of-its kind sound keeps on growin' on me for all 52 minutes of Michael James and _Children of the Risk/Solution X_. 

Solution X ? Michael James - Children Of The Risk ? Discover music at Last.fm

Couldn't find a youtube vid. 

1     You're Delicious       
2     Gimme Some Time       
3     It's a Goood Thing       
4     She's So     
5     Where Love Tears     
6     Everyone's Got a Gun       
7     The Game     
8     Loose the Giant       
9     It's What We Do       
10     Hang On To Me       
11     Don't Do It       
12     Why Hold Your Heart       
13     Starting To See       
14     Don't Do That       
15     Drownin'  



> A UNIQUE ROCK ARTIST/WRITER LIKE NONE YOU'VE HEARD!!!! (this ain't no pretty boy, corperate-brain, 12 note theory artist) Michael James started playing drums at age 10 and joined his first band at age 12. Motivated by rock legends like "Iggy Pop, Billy Idol, and Green Day", Michael started playing guitars and writing/orchestrating songs at age 15. ...
> 
> Michael plays all of the instruments (no automated) and sings/phrase-raps/croaks all vocals on his CDs. He has friends/studio musicians who perform live as his aggressive modern rock band "Children of the Risk". While motivated by bands like "Sum 41, Zebrahead,
> Blink182, The Offspring and Papa Roach", Michael James is really a unique hardrock "cult following" artist sounding like nothing you've heard, as fans from around the world testify to.



Trip City Hard - Michael James - Children of the Risk / Dynamic Music Store


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/6DCmznTKXJg]Temple Of The Dog - Pushin' Forward Back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/VaeLgJzNTAY]Mother Love Bone - Crown Of Thorns - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/mohB_7y_7f4]Pearl Jam - Crown of thorns - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/d7yEqPMlQH0]Pearl Jam VH1 Rock Honors " Love, Reign O'er Me" "The Real Me" [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/QvdqU_jLeC4]Roger Waters & Eddie Vedder - Comfortably Numb - 12-12-12 Sandy Relief Concert at MSG - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/mZ_GgOysu6o]Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd music video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/XCy7IaHNqIs]Still Unbroken by LYNYRD SKYNYRD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/R1K-Hz2nKzk]The Smashing Pumpkins - Zero - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/YgSPaXgAdzE]Beck - Loser - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1d9B9PbXpA]Busta Rhymes ft Mariah Carey - I Know What You Want [1080pHD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvkYwOJZONU]NIGHTWISH - Storytime (OFFICIAL LIVE VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]

Nightwish - Storytime


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLk75fFXqH4]Five Finger Death Punch - Under And Over It - YouTube[/ame]

Five Finger Death Punch - Under And Over It


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Os7KKD8dZHU]Nickelback - S.E.X. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxzeHpF1cp8]Steely Dan - Kid Charlemagne - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iA038V5hq0]J. Geils Band - Rage In The Cage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa14VNsdSYM]Rihanna - Only Girl (In The World) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNpJeEuWK9c]What Colour R The Skies Where U Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMOKlXfXn50]Blu Cantrell - Hit 'Em Up Style (Oops!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

Wildcard said:


> NIGHTWISH - Storytime (OFFICIAL LIVE VIDEO) - YouTube
> 
> Nightwish - Storytime



I never heard of Nightwish but that is a great song!


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/NYfW53iE3Us]69 Boyz-Tootsie Roll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Van Halen - Little Dreamer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kit948SszH8]Van Halen - Little Dreamer live in London June 1, 1978 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Spoonman - Soundgarden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0_zzCLLRvE]Soundgarden - Spoonman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Shambala - Three Dog Night

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDpVS7D9AJs]The Road to Shamballa | music by Three Dog Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Roy Rogers and The Sons of The Pioneers. "Tumbling Tumbleweeds"

ROY ROGERS - TUMBLING TUMBLEWEEDS


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEUHAtRejJI]Carolina Chocolate Drops Live - 'Leaving Eden' Acoustic Session - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0ui-9yccM0]Papa Roach Last Resort (Mit Original Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Papa Roach - Last Resort


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxL99TbCD4M]BATTLE BEAST - Enter The Metal World - YouTube[/ame]

Battle Beast - Enter The Metal World


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icfq_foa5Mo]BOBBY VINTON-BLUE VELVET - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

"I'm Shipping Up To Boston"
Dropkick Murpheys

Theme to "The Departed"

See the movie in 2 1/2 minutes, with dialogue actually ripped from the pages of the USMB !

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mOm87DwMBTQ


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/srEUzdY6oaw]Rickie Lee Jones - Lush Life (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLjEt52BTFM]Chantel McGregor performing Landslide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-rYmE4vr4w]Chantel McGregor playing Lenny on a Strat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W5BRgWgU1M]Mary Bridget Davies - Same Ol' Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW7JFFYiteg]"Piece of my Heart" - Mary Bridget Davies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-GrPXq6RuM]A Night With Janis Joplin: Broadway Press Event - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzQJ66icK7M]Chantel Mcgregor performing Rhiannon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

REMEMBER 
(Walking in the Sand)

The Shangri-Las !

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/embed/V5YxtweUxrA?autoplay=1]The Shangri- Las - Remember ( Walking in the Sand) - Long stereo mix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

To My cousin Michelle 

RIP 1977-2014

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfDo9AE5r8w]Led Zeppelin~~Thank you~~Lyrics on screen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Favorite version of "Be My Baby"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/embed/5MqlE9VtqQk?autoplay=1]Mike Viola cover of Be My Baby by The Ronettes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

A little late for the Holidays, but this is outstanding:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJ_MGWio-vc][Official Video] Little Drummer Boy - Pentatonix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4nWy8pmIM4]Barracuda- Heart - YouTube[/ame]
Barracuda- Heart


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr3x7tS__dE]Korn - Here to Stay - YouTube[/ame]

Korn - Here To Stay


----------



## Impenitent

Now everybody cry !

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/embed/4d49XFt0hL8?autoplay=1]SHE CRIED-HE CRIED - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU2LzuVrqLQ]Unbreak my Heart - Toni Braxton - Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=supfx7HVdmA]String of Pearls. Rhiannon Giddens and Laurelyn Dossett - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## toastman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lgOo8yEIPs]Pink Floyd - Dogs [Full Song] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAtaRG_1Lm4]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Likes Liquor Better Than Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNaK_nBp2Yc]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Genuine Negro Jig [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

America - A Horse with No Name

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCM4_fZ3O74]America: A Horse With No Name (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gipper

One of the greatest live rock performances ever.  Price steals the show....great tune too!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SFNW5F8K9Y]Prince, Tom Petty, Steve Winwood, Jeff Lynne and others -- "While My Guitar Gently Weeps" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

The Cars - This Could Be Love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OIIHvzPEI]The Cars - This Could Be Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Silverchair - Israel's Son

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF33EJ85-1I]Silverchair - Israel's Son - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsUUkvjliWU&list=PL60482B59734C83C8]06 Nobody's Fault Aerosmith Rocks 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQsjAbZDx-4]Abba - Fernando - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

"Shakin' all over"

Mini-skirts !
Go-Go Girls !

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/embed/kz7j-hP0mUE?autoplay=1]Go-Go Dancers 60's. 1960's Little Betty Boop Also Appears. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKcCaCgMLBE&list=PL71AE78EFA99608C8&index=4]Lonely Boy - Paul Anka - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6Q3mHyzn78]Tiffany - I Think We're Alone Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkXNEmtf9tk]Black Velvet by Alannah Myles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfPQZCUQjhA]Mary Bridget Davies and the Bad Boys of Blues @ Brothers Lounge, February 9, 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## toastman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An4uDegHB8s]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Little Wing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uROdLFHXwY]Chantel McGregor - Nothing Else Matters - The Boom Boom Club, Sutton - 20/04/2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBNon6U_YpQ]Fabulous written & performed by Chantel McGregor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMhz8mKD8WA]Mary Bridget Davies - Take It To The Limit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/D0DwWvYm12Y]The Grateful Dead (Jack Straw) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Phantom of the Opera

Like you've never seen before!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=te4SqP-X8GA


----------



## Pop23

If you've never seen T-S-O you missed a helluva show

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQD1zknc0rw]Trans-Siberian Orchestra 12-13-2012: 24 - Christmas Canon Rock - Albany, NY TSO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

Excuse me I think you got my chair!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfUdRDxNjpI]George Strait - The Chair - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

And now for something completely...........

HORRIBLE!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_WEMCUhF0E]DISCO DUCK Rick Dees - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YrA6KlQfcc]THE MAMAS and THE PAPAS words of love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff_Ex-GHGt8&list=AL94UKMTqg-9AOXyF-IspmvOQtxdJFZ5Ag]Megadeth - Kill the King video - YouTube[/ame]

Megadeth - Kill The King


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTWjWOjzX-E]Dr. Feelgood, Mary Bridget Davies with The Frankie Starr Band, Kit's Jam 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWQYYavheUA]Mind Your Manners (Official Music Video) - Pearl Jam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHCEMHlufrA]Carolina Chocolate Drops: Milwaukee Blues (FolkAlley.com) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Olivia Newton-John - Take Me Home Country Roads

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY1pm5fN5n0]Olivia Newton-John - Take Me Home, Country Roads - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FWdQVNeTlI]Keep 'Em Separated - The Offspring(LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPShqHaeuTw&list=ALNb4maWNoT6Qtj69Ou-8O0RkSd5iRqvLn]Ozzy - Not Going Away - YouTube[/ame]

Ozzy - Not Going Away


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y64T-kYQ2B8]Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Relax (deluxe clip version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

Girl power!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgTazOHnTZE]Garbage - Stupid Girl [OFFICIAL] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECFVG8Csn-o]Heart - Rockin Heaven Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlrKETxwRvM]Maria Muldaur - Midnight At The Oasis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHzOOQfhPFg]No Doubt - Just A Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qknMreEijBc]Southside - Moby feat. Gwen Stefani - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBNon6U_YpQ]Fabulous written & performed by Chantel McGregor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfIMtLj8Qqk]A Perfect Circle - By and Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUPvRKe_mMo]Samantha Fish 'I Put A Spell On You' in Mannheim, Germany - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74]The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Jroc said:


> The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony - YouTube



Here's a terrific video that includes that tune 'n a coupla others...

special for any and all long-time baseball fans in here...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlGCgtlM1yE]Demolished Ballparks (old version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzsFfgD-NNM&list=AL94UKMTqg-9AkvLF6ytcoSIHkwXERE6zY&playnext=1]Lordi - Bringing back the balls to rock - YouTube[/ame]

Lordi - Bringing Back The Balls To Rock


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/XCW1i5HQ0o0]You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR6GDGoiO8Y]THE CARS ? Bye Bye Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Since I Fell For You

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U7xrQY_FLM4


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekzHIouo8Q4]Bruno Mars - When I Was Your Man [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=632skZgCTJU]Switchfoot: "Meant to Live" with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDhHp-EMyJ0]The Desert Rat - Duane Eddy & the Rebels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdQfAC2zWP4]On the Road Again - Hubby Jenkins and Jesse Carolina - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T02-QDyh3Y4]Leyla McCalla - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

P F Tinmore said:


> Leyla McCalla - YouTube



yeah... okay... we get it... you dig the chick...

enough to have put up a thread just for her...

meantime, will you please give it a rest in the other threads...?


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1g9PFtSCKw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1g9PFtSCKw[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyhZXdJ_4l0]Early Morning Rain - Ian & Sylvia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

a sweet reunion between Ian & Sylvia... nearly a dozen years after they split up... 

accompanied by Sweet Judy Blue Eyes... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRTYr5M9Sqs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRTYr5M9Sqs[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

"Ghost Riders in the Sky"
 Burl Ives

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=j2klh2cTa_Q


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXzuDXZwZtI]Incubus - Pardon Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrcGwT1Dg0M]Garbage - Cherry Lips (Go Baby Go!) (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrGq-pSvZg8]Passenger Let her go lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWZr2F0qohA]Capital Cities - Safe and Sound (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Best Clog Dance Ever!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cs2j8f7H2WY


----------



## P F Tinmore

Impenitent said:


> "Ghost Riders in the Sky"
> Burl Ives
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=j2klh2cTa_Q



Cool tune.[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2klh2cTa_Q&app=desktop]Burl Ives - The original recording of Ghost Riders In The Sky - YouTube[/ame]

Another version. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mynzbmrtp9I]Ghost riders in the sky - Johnny Cash - Full Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4VCpTZye10]Three Days Grace - Break - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COiIC3A0ROM]Al Green-Lets Stay Together - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Marty Robbins
"El Paso"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kIHRgisdbeY&feature=kp


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JC0NJdfbsA]SLASH - "Anastasia" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmtbg5b7_Aw]The Pretty Reckless - Going To Hell (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]

The Pretty Reckless - Going To Hell


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aA9OqUuA6a0]Put The Lime In The Coconut - Harry Nilsson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoKJpcROgJk]Extreme - Decadence Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Steven_R

I've said it before and I'll say it again: Lindsey Buckingham is criminally underrated as a guitarist.

This uptempo version of this song is maybe my favorite rendition.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3q_I_Y9l-E]Fleetwood Mac~Second Hand News - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/p-N_y1bZtRw]STARSET - My Demons (OFFICIAL) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN7LW0Y00kE]Dean Martin - Let it Snow! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ErvgV4P6Fzc]Guns N' Roses - Patience - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/GWqD7GyJBVM]From the Beginning -- Emerson, Lake & Palmer (in HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Saliva...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMlKmELIhgY]Saliva - Ladies and Gentlemen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I thought that this song would be very fitting to share with today being Valentines Day and all.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCx6NnGYHh0]James Otto[/ame]

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3jKm61xfbY]The Four Seasons-Who Loves You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=471nzXrQLqU]Mary Bridget Davies - Gettin' Stronger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt2O4Y_sQ98]Maria Muldaur - Midnight At The Oasis (1974) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AAP513nHl8]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Please Don't Tell Me You Love Me (Hank Williams cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVBCE3gaNxc][HD] Pink Floyd - The Great Gig In The Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8jJ1ORIOes]Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade Of Pale (Live at the Union Chapel) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Nox Arcana - Nevermore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIZk2LX5nb8]Nevermore - Nox Arcana - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Steven_R

AngelsNDemons said:


> Guns N' Roses - Patience - YouTube



GnR really was one of those bands where the whole was greater than the sum.


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmwic9kFx2c]Bachman-Turner Overdrive (BTO) "Takin' Care Of Business" 45rpm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Three Dog Night - Pieces of April

[ame=http://youtu.be/8JA1XAmzbnw]Pieces of April - Three Dog Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yam5uK6e-bQ]The Cranberries - Dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WElvEZj0Ltw&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DaLAuh5MVwdYlVh18RgeGj&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Metallica- Welcome home (Sanitarium) music video - YouTube[/ame]

Metallica - Welcome Home (Sanitarium)


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_hrHGrAgx4]Roomful of Teeth - Render - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

"If You Go Away"

Barbra Streisand

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw-85y0zcwk


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghj5V5cUo1s]Billy Preston - Will It Go Round in Circles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XneoyanCy6E&list=PL97AFE7BA21CABB00&index=132]Garbage - Special (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

BTO (Bachman Turner Overdrive) - Blue Moanin' 

[ame=http://youtu.be/idchcdagxgs]BTO (Bachman Turner Overdrive) - Blue Moanin' (Album Version) - YouTube[/ame]

Great bass riff merge to lead. Randy sure can twist them strings.  Good Canadian prairie boys.  About as subtle as a chainsaw.&#65279;


----------



## Steven_R

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IudEF__kLME]Nashville Pussy Here's to your destruction.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

Nashville Pussy is rapidly becoming my favorite band.


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHApuv0lhyk]Henry Lee Summer-Wish I Had A Girl That Walked Like That - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ_k_VG6Syc]The Tubes - She's A Beauty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9Ox-lGm-wA]The Motels - Suddenly Last Summer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

Nice nite 4 toonz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOIS5taqA8]Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Metallica- Welcome home (Sanitarium) 

[ame=http://youtu.be/WElvEZj0Ltw]Metallica- Welcome home (Sanitarium) music video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Nine Inch Nails - Head Like A Hole

[ame=http://youtu.be/ao-Sahfy7Hg]Nine Inch Nails - Head Like A Hole - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUHtJJ1Fgjs]Steve Miller Band - ROCK 'N ME - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt75y38J00s]Joe Walsh- Rocky Mountain Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZB-DUCrhVQ]E. L. O. - telephone line (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gf2vwAp2XVU&index=42&list=PL793475477AFBEF87]The Saturdays - Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4T3tMkjRig]Mama Cass - Dream A Little Dream Of Me (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bachman Turner Overdrive - Find Out About Love

[ame=http://youtu.be/zieau9uzodk]Bachman Turner Overdrive - Find Out About Love - YouTube[/ame]

Really should be in the guitar thread but pretty much any song with Randy should be there.


----------



## Ropey

Godsmack - Batalla De Los Tambores

[ame=http://youtu.be/MTXv8xPBGww]Godsmack - Batalla De Los Tambores - YouTube[/ame]

Just Killer.


----------



## Ropey

Peter Murphy - Cuts you up

[ame=http://youtu.be/bpz2AWu4PZg]Peter Murphy - Cuts You Up (1990) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Echo & The Bunnymen - Bring On The Dancing Horses

[ame=http://youtu.be/GaWs79v0ugE]Echo & The Bunnymen - Bring On The Dancing Horses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rod Stewart & The Faces - Maggie May

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ps9U17DjdOU]Rod Stewart & The Faces Maggie May 1971 Stereo - YouTube[/ame]

Just came up.


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBP15lRprPs]Blackfoot - Train, Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Great tune memories here boy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkGU6IDBOZQ]Blackfoot- Highway song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Ted never needed any drugs. He's just a wild man the "whackmaster"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kBIhOn_9CM]Stranglehold-Ted Nugent live 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Golden Earring - Radar Love

[ame=http://youtu.be/XwqMKf7r7Xg]Golden Earring - Radar Love[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/c30u3pVZIVQ]Jefferson Starship ~ Miracles (1975) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Journey - Separate Ways

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dEm10HEWVk]Journey - Separates Ways Budokan (HQ audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTT6picaCoQ]LACUNA COIL - Trip The Darkness (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCLMspDFlPA]The blessing - Highway 5 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sxz3_5XsNQ&index=78&list=PL793475477AFBEF87]Jessie James - Wanted - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

What's New Pussycat?

Tom Jones

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VBdSqk78nHw


----------



## Ropey

Nickleback - Far Away

[ame=http://youtu.be/GRvXchpZrxE]Far Away by Nickelback (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvuL5jyCHOw]Lenny Kravitz - Fly Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM_OWaItNJM&list=PL793475477AFBEF87]The Fly's - Got you where I want you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdfqzuQ8j5I]Ashley Monroe - Weed Instead Of Roses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGi7YrnZIno]Alice In Chains - Over Now (Unplugged) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVBAoo2e-ZU]Collective Soul - To Where The River Flows w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpGEeneO-t0]Crimson and Clover - Tommy James & The Shondells - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_aGGO3uhUY]Anais Mitchell_Young Man Band "1984" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3yTEUnyYDA]Folk Alley Sessions: Anaïs Mitchell & Jefferson Hamer - "Tam Lin (Child 39)" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS-gwb8eSc0]Blood, Sweat & Tears - And When I Die - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Black Keys - Black Mud


----------



## Ropey

Joan Jett - Crimson & Clover

[ame=http://youtu.be/xTfHhNg1iII]joan jett - crimson and clover 1983.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Godsmack - Rocky Mountain Way

[ame=http://youtu.be/_CRWKTguxNQ]Godsmack - Rocky Mountain Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> Godsmack - Rocky Mountain Way
> 
> Godsmack - Rocky Mountain Way - YouTube



Never heard that version before. I think Joe Walsh is much better


----------



## BlackSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unHQlYYFY-w]Lacuna Coil - Im Not Afraid - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

VERY LONG meditative music.


----------



## Gracie

This song makes me cry. It is so beautiful. The music..and the view.


----------



## Steven_R

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_DbxAqlUJY]The Endless Summer II - Gary Hoey - End Credits Theme - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Never back down - Linkin Park

[ame=http://youtu.be/YM992YUMmTs]Never back down - Linkin Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

t.A.T.u. - All The Things She Said

[ame=http://youtu.be/8mGBaXPlri8]t.A.T.u. - All The Things She Said - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Daft Punk - Discover

[ame=http://youtu.be/h5-FJsYj1ck]Daft Punk - Discovery (Interstella 5555) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Sinead O'Connor

Nothing Compares 2U

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13z_9WBpE4A&list=AL94UKMTqg-9AcbumCX0oa8mljTDjJosqG&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Airbourne - Diamond in the Rough [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]

Airbourne - Diamond In The Rough


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkgAl2eNaG8&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]WILDSTREET - Easy Does It - YouTube[/ame]

Wildstreet - Easy Does It


----------



## Ropey

Motley Crue-Same Ol' Situation

[ame=http://youtu.be/BXG0q0qesRw]Motley Crue-Same Ol' Situation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Def Leppard - Lets Get Rocked

[ame=http://youtu.be/GynJkqoHvf8]Def Leppard-Lets Get Rocked - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ni2k9qOIcLA]Motley Crue - In The Beginning/Shout At The Devil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/5oVBvxA0mm0]Mötley Crüe - Smokin In The Boys Room - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFRwhwa7DME&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Burn Halo - "Dirty Little Girl" (Official) - YouTube[/ame]

Burn Halo - "Dirty Little Girl"


----------



## BlackSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQj--Kjn0z8]Smash Mouth - Walkin' On The Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09y8THtoqJc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09y8THtoqJc[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Wildcard said:


> Burn Halo - "Dirty Little Girl" (Official) - YouTube
> 
> Burn Halo - "Dirty Little Girl"



Hell Yeah!  

[ame=http://youtu.be/h7MggyDyfzA]Trzynasta w Samo Po?udnie - Hell Yeah [official lyric video HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/hetN7a9Maa0]Danger Danger - Naughty Naughty [HQ Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQQX6rLwX5A]shimmer by fuel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/hyPCC_mdwzE]Sirenia - Lost in Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Shaggy - Boombastic

[ame=http://youtu.be/6W5pq4bIzIw]Shaggy - Boombastic[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHfY6VTRUFk]Self Esteem - The Offspring - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJ4O-nSveg]Live - Lightning Crashes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1fzJ_AYajA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1fzJ_AYajA[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0W212af1uk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0W212af1uk[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFNbTdLfBwQ]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e3m_T-NMOs]Neil Young - After The Gold Rush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG4ndbhOkpI]Leonard Cohen - The Partisan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0HmIYv51pc]Basso Profundo Trio Song of the Volga Boatmen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbOJtYyZN28]Isabelle Boulay - Jolie Louise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTbBvPoxUkk]LOBO - Me And You And A Dog Named Boo - 1973 Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKtqTYSOBCg]Eva Cassidy - Fields of Gold lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Coyote said:


> Eva Cassidy - Fields of Gold lyrics - YouTube



more sweet dear Eva...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSXYu-3r1S8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSXYu-3r1S8[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGt-8adyabk&index=31&list=PL793475477AFBEF87]Shinedown - Sound Of Madness (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Say Something - Pentatonix 

[ame=http://youtu.be/0dYlvdLdK9w][Official Video] Say Something - Pentatonix (A Great Big World & Christina Aguilera Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

OneRepublic - Counting Stars

[ame=http://youtu.be/hT_nvWreIhg]OneRepublic - Counting Stars - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Passenger - Let Her Go

[ame=http://youtu.be/RBumgq5yVrA]Passenger - Let Her Go [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Bob Dylan - Don't Think Twice

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZPh3hpxLKs]Don't Think Twice It's Alright (Post Productions) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Bob Dylan - Don't Think Twice

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZPh3hpxLKs]Don't Think Twice It's Alright (Post Productions) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

The Byrds - My Back Pages

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FUGzwUTN80]THE BYRDS- "MY BACK PAGES" ( W / LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD40Dr-gF_U]Men at Work - Down Under 1981 Video stereo widescreen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGorjBVag0I"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGorjBVag0I[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAVDaRawmFA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAVDaRawmFA[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Old Crow Medicine Show - Wagon Wheel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2vJUadjdmo]Wagon Wheel -- Old Crow Medicine Show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Billy Joel - Uptown Girl

[ame=http://youtu.be/hCuMWrfXG4E]Billy Joel - Uptown Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Billy Joel - We Didn't Start the Fire

[ame=http://youtu.be/eFTLKWw542g]Billy Joel - We Didn't Start the Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

sorry, Ropey... Billy Joel's near the top of my list of over-rated hacks...


----------



## Ropey

Clapton - Knopfler - Same old blues

[ame=http://youtu.be/rhrqZP_qVyU]Clapton - Knopfler - Same old blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Marshall Tucker Band - Can't You See

[ame=http://youtu.be/gCXQycyN_Vs]The Marshall Tucker Band - Can't You See[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Ted Nugent - Stranglehold

[ame=http://youtu.be/AlwLmyaa454]Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird

[ame=http://youtu.be/np0solnL1XY]Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Toto - Africa

[ame=http://youtu.be/FTQbiNvZqaY]Toto - Africa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Survivor - Children of the Night

[ame=http://youtu.be/Q2LPElpiuec]Survivor - Children of the Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Billy Joel - Just The Way You Are

[ame=http://youtu.be/tJWM5FmZyqU]Billy Joel - Just The Way You Are - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

mebbe you overlooked this post, Ropey... 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/330898-anything-and-everything-207.html#post8736216


----------



## bayoubill

back when my oldest son was 'bout a year 'n a half years old... (who btw will be turning 37 next week)...

whenever he heard this tune come up on the radio, he'd wave his li'l hands in the air and excitedly shout "Toto...! Toto...!"

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csvMrjvl__8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csvMrjvl__8[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Billy Joel - My Life

[ame=http://youtu.be/h3JFEfdK_Ls]Billy Joel - My Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Billy Joel - You May Be Right

[ame=http://youtu.be/Jo9t5XK0FhA]Billy Joel - You May Be Right - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Billy Joel - It's Still Rock and Roll to Me

[ame=http://youtu.be/5eAQa4MOGkE]Billy Joel - It's Still Rock and Roll to Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Paul Simon - You Can Call Me Al

[ame=http://youtu.be/uq-gYOrU8bA]Paul Simon - You Can Call Me Al - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bobby McFerrin - Don't Worry Be Happy

[ame=http://youtu.be/d-diB65scQU]Bobby McFerrin - Don't Worry Be Happy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr0GIrHIFS4]Me and Julio Down By the School Yard-Paul Simon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

do you fuckin' read your IM's Ropey...?

or are you simply ignoring my statement that, imho, Billy Joel blows chunks...?


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOQWSMT47VA]Kodachrome By Paul Simon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> do you fuckin' read your IM's Ropey...?
> 
> or are you simply ignoring my statement that, imho, Billy Joel blows chunks...?



So, don't click on the links. 

Billy Joel - Pressure

[ame=http://youtu.be/oupnEyd2Jp4]Billy Joel - Pressure - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Coyote said:


> Kodachrome By Paul Simon - YouTube



becha to it in another music thread...


----------



## bayoubill

I'm not clicking on your Billy Joel links, Ropey...

I'm merely sayin' that your estimation of the guy is, imho, way fuckin' overplaced...


----------



## Coyote

bayoubill said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kodachrome By Paul Simon - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becha to it in another music thread...
Click to expand...


Punk!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMnjF1O4eH0]Queen - 'Fat Bottomed Girls' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> I'm not clicking on your Billy Joel links, Ropey...
> 
> I'm merely sayin' that your estimation of the guy is, imho, way fuckin' overplaced...



 

So Many Roads - Grateful Dead

[ame=http://youtu.be/2C4MFXlBqnw]So Many Roads - Grateful Dead - 3-25-1993 - Chapel Hill, NC (set1-03) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you fuckin' read your IM's Ropey...?
> 
> or are you simply ignoring my statement that, imho, Billy Joel blows chunks...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, don't click on the links.
> 
> Billy Joel - Pressure
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/oupnEyd2Jp4]Billy Joel - Pressure - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


bite me...


----------



## Ropey

> "Pressure"
> 
> You have to learn to pace yourself
> Pressure
> You're just like everybody else
> Pressure
> You've only had to run so far
> So good
> But you will come to a place
> Where the only thing you feel
> Are loaded guns in your face
> And you'll have to deal with
> Pressure
> 
> You used to call me paranoid
> Pressure
> But even you cannot avoid
> Pressure
> You turned the tap dance into your crusade
> Now here you are with your faith
> And your Peter Pan advice
> You have no scars on your face
> And you cannot handle
> Pressure
> 
> All grown up and no place to go
> Psych 1, Psych 2
> What do you know?
> All your life is channel 13
> Sesame Street
> What does it mean?
> 
> (I'll tell you what it means)
> Pressure
> Pressure
> 
> Don't ask for help
> You're all alone
> Pressure
> You'll have to answer
> To your own
> Pressure
> I'm sure you'll have some cosmic rationale
> But here you are in the ninth
> Two men out and three men on
> Nowhere to look but inside
> Where we all respond to
> Pressure
> Pressure
> 
> All your life is Time Magazine
> I read it too
> What does it mean?
> 
> Pressure
> 
> I'm sure you'll have some cosmic rationale
> But here you are with your faith
> And your Peter Pan advice
> You have no scars on your face
> And you cannot handle
> Pressure
> Pressure
> Pressure
> One, two, three, four
> Pressure


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> "Pressure"
> 
> You have to learn to pace yourself
> Pressure
> You're just like everybody else
> Pressure
> You've only had to run so far
> So good
> But you will come to a place
> Where the only thing you feel
> Are loaded guns in your face
> And you'll have to deal with
> Pressure
> 
> You used to call me paranoid
> Pressure
> But even you cannot avoid
> Pressure
> You turned the tap dance into your crusade
> Now here you are with your faith
> And your Peter Pan advice
> You have no scars on your face
> And you cannot handle
> Pressure
> 
> All grown up and no place to go
> Psych 1, Psych 2
> What do you know?
> All your life is channel 13
> Sesame Street
> What does it mean?
> 
> (I'll tell you what it means)
> Pressure
> Pressure
> 
> Don't ask for help
> You're all alone
> Pressure
> You'll have to answer
> To your own
> Pressure
> I'm sure you'll have some cosmic rationale
> But here you are in the ninth
> Two men out and three men on
> Nowhere to look but inside
> Where we all respond to
> Pressure
> Pressure
> 
> All your life is Time Magazine
> I read it too
> What does it mean?
> 
> Pressure
> 
> I'm sure you'll have some cosmic rationale
> But here you are with your faith
> And your Peter Pan advice
> You have no scars on your face
> And you cannot handle
> Pressure
> Pressure
> Pressure
> One, two, three, four
> Pressure
Click to expand...


meh... you 'n me are obviously way too fuckin' clever for each other, Ropey...


----------



## Ropey

Gordon Lightfoot - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald

[ame=http://youtu.be/hgI8bta-7aw]The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> meh... you 'n me are obviously way too fuckin' clever for each other, Ropey...





Too right matey...

...and I ain't that fuckin' sure about you.  



James Taylor You've got a friend

[ame=http://youtu.be/l4XN1S7BEPg]James Taylor You've got a friend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

a tune that'll always 'n forever remind me of my buddy Ropey... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3sMjm9Eloo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3sMjm9Eloo[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Tom Cochrane - Big League

[ame=http://youtu.be/lDWdxbw2Pb4]Tom Cochrane - Big League Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Puddle Of Mudd - Blurry


----------



## Ropey

Badger Swagger - Save the Poor Badger

[ame=http://youtu.be/juw-ms2XuMM]Badger Swagger - Save the Poor Badger[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

ah crap.. I lost my place in here...


----------



## bayoubill

how 'bout this...?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjDpKeiYxOU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjDpKeiYxOU[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bob Seger - Ramblin Gamblin Man

[ame=http://youtu.be/r2aBOTNGWMY]Bob Seger Ramblin Gamblin Man - YouTube[/ame]

Back to the egg.


----------



## Ropey

Eric Burdon & War Tobacco Road

[ame=http://youtu.be/992halZjRAY]Eric Burdon & War Tobacco Road Live, 1970 HD YouTube - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Couldn't Get It Right - Climax Blues Band

[ame=http://youtu.be/CoXjRfMSVeg]CLIMAX BLUES BAND - COULDN,T GET IT RIGHT.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

That Bo Diddley beat!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yeZHB3ozglQ


I'm A Man

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mm7gVvUuZkE


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzSKjIG8-PU]John Fogerty The Old Man Down The Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2yxnEIUrio]Marcia Ball: Play with your Poodle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Animals - House of the Rising Sun

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDlrRQ6Yzis&feature=kp]Animals - House Of The Rising Sun (1964) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Eric Burdon and The Animals - When I Was Young

[ame=http://youtu.be/ur30bn_3G58]Eric Burdon and The Animals - When I Was Young (1967) HD & HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Eric Burdon & The Animals -  Sky Pilot

[ame=http://youtu.be/lroU7apzma8]Eric Burdon & The Animals Sky Pilot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Johnny Cash

Hurt

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vt1Pwfnh5pc


----------



## Coyote

Josh Ritter - Girl in the War

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqLssKusGzM]Josh Ritter - "Girl In The War" - YouTube[/ame]

Paul said to Peter you got to rock yourself a little harder
Pretend the dove from above is a dragon and your feet are on fire
But I got a girl in the war Paul her eyes are like champagne
They sparkle bubble over and in the morning all you got is rain


----------



## Coyote

Josh Ritter - Idaho

Country Roads moved me to WV...this song could move me to Idaho 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56SybSaXMrc]Josh Ritter - Idaho - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Gordan Lightfoot - Canadian Railroad Trilogy


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6DUFPNILvM]Gordon Lightfoot - Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41P8UxneDJE]Heart - These Dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaRacIzZSPo]Ode to Billie Joe - Bobbie Gentry (BBC Live 1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Janice joplin - me and Bobby McGee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXV_QjenbDw]Janis Joplin - Me & Bobby McGee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVI3sjpcSy4]Bob Marley Buffalo Soldier With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVdOQvx379Y]Mary Hopkin - Those Were the Days 1968 Video stereo widescreen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Staind - It's Been Awhile

[ame=http://youtu.be/araU0fZj6oQ]Staind - It's Been Awhile (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZR2p-DhSX4]Pendulum - Tarantula [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBbwRktBdsc]Captain Luke & Cool John Ferguson - Tim is a Good Ol' Guy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_zrQbTnUpc]Stormy Monday: Cool John Ferguson & The Cool John Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hfJFr_B8NI]Captain Luke and Cool John "Rainy Night in Georgia" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Eric and Leon Bibb: 500 Miles
when I listen to their voices in this, it brings me to tears - such a sorrow and longing...simply wow.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuGo86v1mbA]Five Hundred Miles-Leon & Eric Bibb (A Family Affair) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdM4ArGOcxo]Eric Bibb - Forgiveness Is Gold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uspc7u2RuOw]ERIC BIBB - Shingle by shingle (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Blondie - The Tide Is High

[ame=http://youtu.be/-0skjm-uJSs]Blondie - The Tide Is High - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Goo Goo Dolls - Come to Me
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m2R6CLkvyQ&feature=kp]Goo Goo Dolls - "Come To Me" [Official Lyric Video] - YouTube[/ame]

_Come to me my sweetest friend
Can you feel my heart again
I'll take you back where you belong
And this will be our favorite song
Come to me with secrets bare
I'll love you more so don't be scared
When we're old and near the end
We'll go home and start again_


----------



## Coyote

Nina - 99 Luftballoons

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lur-SGl3uw8]Nena - 99 Luftballons German Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Suzanne Vega - Small Blue Thing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBFG372HsW8]Small Blue Thing-Suzanne Vega - YouTube[/ame]

_I am cool and smooth and curious
I never blink
I am turning in your hand
Turning in your hand
Small blue thing _


----------



## Coyote

Uriah Heep - The Wizard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp-Ng53dMQc]Uriah Heep - The Wizard 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Ray Lynch - Celestial Soda Pop 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPojjUgZy7I]Celestial Soda Pop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

AC/DC - The Jack (Original Live Version)

[ame=http://youtu.be/1HGf7r2F5OU]AC/DC The Jack ( Original Raunchy Lyrics ) 4 12 76 1976 - YouTube[/ame]

The soul of irreverence.


----------



## earlycuyler

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mfwN0X8YnWo


----------



## earlycuyler

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OkzDzsfjrUw


----------



## earlycuyler

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ktvTqknDobU


----------



## earlycuyler

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UhPuiSPvZ8k


----------



## Impenitent

Jace Everett

Bad Things

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sMPNjPpdjKU


----------



## Ropey

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Can't Stop

[ame=http://youtu.be/8DyziWtkfBw]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Can't Stop [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP3TTGuddjY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP3TTGuddjY[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

John Fogerty - The Midnight Special

[ame=http://youtu.be/MSoc0WZuc_Q]The Midnight Special - John Fogerty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCXQycyN_Vs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCXQycyN_Vs[/ame]

Shoot i see Ropey already posted this... oh well I'll leave it up anyway. Good tune, I like the flute at the beginning


----------



## Jroc

A little trumpet for we trumpet players...this is sweet

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d70fiI2Mn_A"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d70fiI2Mn_A[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Yes - I've Seen all Good People

[ame=http://youtu.be/uJM7TdshUbw]I've Seen all Good People(studio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rare Earth - Smiling Faces

[ame=http://youtu.be/WXoCaMBoZlA]Rare Earth - Smiling Faces - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:
			
		

> A little trumpet for we trumpet players...this is sweet



Rare Earth - Get Ready  (Yeah, all ~22min)

[ame=http://youtu.be/iTv66ezZlws]Rare Earth - Get Ready 1969 Remastered. - YouTube[/ame]

Set to 480p


----------



## BlackSand

*Metallica - "Wherever I May Roam"*


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> John Fogerty - The Midnight Special
> 
> The Midnight Special - John Fogerty - YouTube



that fuckin' SoCal poseur can kiss my swampy South Louisiana ass...


----------



## Ropey

The Black Crowes - Remedy

[ame=http://youtu.be/T81xsEyfl3c]The Black Crowes - Remedy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bush - Glycerine 

[ame=http://youtu.be/N2qbikc5lUU]Bush - Glycerine (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Bridge Over Troubled Water

Simon and Garfunkel

I know it's corny, but the heart's in the right place!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=H_a46WJ1viA


----------



## Ropey

The Doors - People Are Strange

[ame=http://youtu.be/Sq9oR9x171w]The Doors | People Are Strange (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Velvet Underground - Pale Blue Eyes

[ame=http://youtu.be/KisHhIRihMY]Velvet Underground - Pale Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand

*HIM ... "Wicked Game"*


----------



## Ropey

Impenitent said:


> Bridge Over Troubled Water
> 
> Simon and Garfunkel
> 
> I know it's corny, but the heart's in the right place!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=H_a46WJ1viA



The Sound of Silence

[ame=http://youtu.be/4zLfCnGVeL4]The Sound of Silence (Original Version from 1964) - YouTube[/ame]

And the harmonies stand the test of time.


----------



## Impenitent

A great live performance by JanisJoplin

"Ball and Chain"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Bld_-7gzJ-o


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eonZv3HDyA0]The Road Warriors 3 - Ulster GP - NW200 ?_IRISH_?_ROAD_?_RACING_? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxHzwWndtvk]- - 200mph - Street - Race - ? - ? ~?~SPECTACULAR~TT~?~ ? Isle_of_Man_TT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Percy Sledge - When A Man Loves A Woman

[ame=http://youtu.be/h5RCykW_yAU]percy sledge - when a man loves a woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Eagles - Take It Easy 

[ame=http://youtu.be/UI3F687SsoU]Take It Easy Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkwdkpgzV7I&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Wildstreet - Poison Kiss - YouTube[/ame]

Wildstreet - Poison Kiss


----------



## Ropey

Deep Purple - Lazy

[ame=http://youtu.be/KnIgXtE4K5U]Deep Purple - Lazy - YouTube[/ame]

I set to 480p


----------



## Ropey

System Of A Down - Aerials

[ame=http://youtu.be/L-iepu3EtyE]System Of A Down - Aerials - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand

*Marilyn Manson ... "This is the New Shit"*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Impenitent

I'll this has been posted plenty of times, but my first:

George Thorogood's

"Who Do You Love"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G9tenSy-vzo

About my level of poverty, my once level of cocky, and I barely remember 22, but I'll bet, neither does George!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## Ropey

Elvis Costello & Lou Reed - Perfect Day

[ame=http://youtu.be/tA2BjakmejM]Elvis Costello & Lou Reed: Perfect Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## Ropey

Lou Reed - Dirty Boulevard

[ame=http://youtu.be/mnq6K1r8Fls]Lou Reed - Dirty Boulevard (Live) - YouTube[/ame]

Lou (mhrip) was the king of don't give a fuck.


----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## Ropey

John Cale - Fear Is A Man´s Best Friend

[ame=http://youtu.be/e9TXH_zR7C8]John Cale - Fear Is A Man´s Best Friend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Creep - The Pretenders

[ame=http://youtu.be/lML2N4xB9GU]Creep by The Pretenders - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Nazareth - Where Are You Now 

[ame=http://youtu.be/BejSVnfbeqI]Nazareth - Where Are You Now ?-tradução? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## jon_berzerk

*monkey to man*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_EyXPs2_Jk]Monkey To Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Groove Line - Heatwave


----------



## Impenitent

Paul Simon

You Can Call Me Al

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uq-gYOrU8bA&feature=kp


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ey2JUUrBFs8]I Miss You - Harold Melvin And The Bluenotes - [ LYRICS ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Purple Stain - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Ropey

The Cranberries - Ode To My Family

[ame=http://youtu.be/Zz-DJr1Qs54]The Cranberries - Ode To My Family - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

She's My Machine - David Lee Roth


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhp2qQPUHxs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhp2qQPUHxs[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfjTZLxekig"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfjTZLxekig[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDQlSUjqsuo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDQlSUjqsuo[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Monstro - Concertina

[ame=http://youtu.be/NOl0QKh2iB0]MONSTRO "Concertina" Live 10/4/11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Ropey said:


> Monstro - Concertina
> 
> MONSTRO "Concertina" Live 10/4/11 - YouTube



A little more intimate...

[ame=http://youtu.be/KZ6WDrw3nFA]MonstrO - Concertina - 3/8/12 - Atlanta, GA - The Basement at Graveyard Tavern - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Stevie Nicks and Tom Petty

Stop Draggin' My Heart Around

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6UD0c58nNCQ&feature=kp


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWg_g7-sIn0]DEF LEPPARD - "Rocket" (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Def Leppard - Rocket


----------



## Ropey

Men At Work - Who Can It Be Now?

[ame=http://youtu.be/SECVGN4Bsgg]Men At Work - Who Can It Be Now? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

UB40 - Red Red Wine

[ame=http://youtu.be/zXt56MB-3vc]UB40 - Red Red Wine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Guns N' Roses - November Rain

[ame=http://youtu.be/8SbUC-UaAxE]Guns N' Roses - November Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/5ty_WlmIKvY]Led Zeppelin Going to California. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehu3wy4WkHs]Michael Franti & Spearhead - Say Hey (I Love You) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCA2aUT-EiU]Black Veil Brides - Victory Call - YouTube[/ame]

Black Veil Brides - Victory Call


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcZPTp-F0nE]Anais Mitchell - Hadestown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Mh3Au31Mqmo]Nickelback-Savin Me With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

The Babys - Give Me Your Love


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Cinderella - Bad Seamstress Blues Fallin' Apart at the Seams


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/vPoEA43cqKc]Everlast ~ What It's Like (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Rhoda Dakar and The Specials

"The Boiler"

Great Ska music, but a disturbing subject 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2FV2DNdNseM


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/BDKM181eTsM]Seether - Breakdown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/wmdAfqv1JzI]Staind - Outside - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

So High - Spider Rockets


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Word Up! - Korn


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIXV0cir4-E&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]AC/DC-Its a long way to the top (if you want to rock n roll) - YouTube[/ame]

AC / DC - It's A Long Way To The Top (If You Want To Rock n Roll)


----------



## Impenitent

"What I Like Most About You Is Your Girlfriend"


The Specials

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hi_uV6ojDSs


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Jamie's Cryin' - Van Halen


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Dream On - Depeche Mode


----------



## BlackSand




----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1XSzwhhF6M"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1XSzwhhF6M[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand

*Staind ... Everything Changes*


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFN0rCMorpk]Folk Alley Sessions: Anaïs Mitchell & Jefferson Hamer - "Geordie (Child 209)" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gFdyHFtypU]Capt. Luke and Cool John Ferguson - Polk Salad Annie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgfR7GxlBH0]Chantel McGregor performing Gold Dust Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCmuLf_ZSgw]Not Here With Me, written and performed by Chantel McGregor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvmbMmeQA98]Samantha Fish Today's My Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

My favorite Samantha
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpoaqCWU_FQ]Samantha Fish w/Dani Wilde & Cassie Taylor performing "I Put A Spell On You" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2xPtBWm70Y]Caught Out written & performed by Chantel McGregor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

A George Harrison release

[ame=http://youtu.be/cuhAZIKPejo]A George Harrison release [/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Dreams - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Impenitent

Positively 4th Street

Bob Dylan

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6lpk9Q-Efwc


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqLysVUDlq4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqLysVUDlq4[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OktO4dn90rM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OktO4dn90rM[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Lighthouse - Pretty Lady 

[ame=http://youtu.be/coBFOK0eRbQ]Lighthouse - Pretty Lady (album version) - [STEREO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzpHmbwqHLM]Judas Priest - Living After Midnight - YouTube[/ame]

Judas Priest - Living After Midnight


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuz0ZoZzziA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuz0ZoZzziA[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdbGLK5B5mE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdbGLK5B5mE[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvmeEyVd5w8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvmeEyVd5w8[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F28X8--2dFU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F28X8--2dFU[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Judas Priest - The Green Manalishi (w/ the 2 Pronged Crown)  (Cover of Fleetwood Mac - Peter Green)

[ame=http://youtu.be/8FpQr1HUGW8]Judas Priest - The Green Manalishi (w/ the 2 Pronged Crown) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMVZDYwlAu0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMVZDYwlAu0[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe1ScoePqVA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe1ScoePqVA[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGsq1K7f_yc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGsq1K7f_yc[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hug_ovoGFOU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hug_ovoGFOU[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d8o8vNTNao"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d8o8vNTNao[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand

*The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony *


----------



## Ropey

Immortal - Sons of Northern Darkness

[ame=http://youtu.be/BstHbbpq07s]Immortal - Sons of Northern Darkness [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Iron Maiden - Blood Brothers


[ame=http://youtu.be/MmAtwvZYTe8]Iron Maiden - Blood Brothers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

AC/DC - Who Made Who

[ame=http://youtu.be/msmzXBLVJEg]AC/DC-Who Made Who - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Billy Idol - Rebel Yell

[ame=http://youtu.be/VdphvuyaV_I]Billy Idol - Rebel Yell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Roy Orbison

"Mean Woman Blues"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YUGDJ6agwUs&feature=kp


----------



## Impenitent

Right Place, Wrong Time

Dr. John, w/Eric Clapton

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hf15HrUZ5Wk

I believe she's here.  I must be the wrong guy.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Slave - Silverchair


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Perfect - Crashpalace


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Sick Again - Led Zeppelin


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRNfsa4gFls"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRNfsa4gFls[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPxL5guYmWw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPxL5guYmWw[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rick Wakeman - Guinevere

[ame=http://youtu.be/fuHBfvmvnNA]Rick Wakeman Myths and Legends of King Arthur Pt3 Guinevere - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Elvis

"Treat Me Nice !"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4LE2jmW9XdY&feature=kp


----------



## earlycuyler

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbI1FpLd4Vk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbI1FpLd4Vk[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

AC/DC -- Touch Too Much (Bon Scott)

[ame=http://youtu.be/jxXikmF0k0k]AC/DC -- Touch Too Much (Studio, TOTP) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Avicii - Wake Me Up 

[ame=http://youtu.be/5y_KJAg8bHI]Avicii - Wake Me Up (Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]

This mix just reminds me of Newfoundland.


----------



## Ropey

Avicii - Hey Brother

[ame=http://youtu.be/6Cp6mKbRTQY]Avicii - Hey Brother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsqKdZ3JZ2k"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsqKdZ3JZ2k[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqwCko-kzR0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqwCko-kzR0[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVpzrxjiAtc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVpzrxjiAtc[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IdEhvuNxV8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IdEhvuNxV8[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

the 70's fuckin' rocked...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8-pP4VboBk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8-pP4VboBk[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOIS5taqA8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOIS5taqA8[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flw8i8K-Ag0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flw8i8K-Ag0[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAPUxvjbdcU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAPUxvjbdcU[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTkHFQC3wow"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTkHFQC3wow[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

segueing into the 80's...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmOLtTGvsbM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmOLtTGvsbM[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc3IEdllaxc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc3IEdllaxc[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Heart - Even It Up

[ame=http://youtu.be/XLhxF-Un39k]Heart - Even It Up - YouTube[/ame]

I'm on an early morning Heart run. 

They always found fantastic leads.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJ0EPuwDnUo]Justin Robinson & the Mary Annettes - Devil's Teeth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=supfx7HVdmA]String of Pearls. Rhiannon Giddens and Laurelyn Dossett - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NLd2APZhgM]Music in the Lobby: Rhiannon Giddens and Laurelyn Dossett, "Leaving Eden" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7o83wGfl70k]Flavors of Rhiannon Giddens & Justin Robinson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin

[ame=http://youtu.be/hW_WLxseq0o]Led Zeppelin - Kashmir (Live Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

"Kashmir" by William Joseph at LACMA

[ame=http://youtu.be/ed6BCh6HJvo]"Kashmir" by William Joseph at LACMA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Rolling Stones ~ Midnight Rambler


----------



## Ropey

Anthrax - Indians

[ame=http://youtu.be/RzpRU347BDU]Anthrax - Indians - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Halestorm - Here's To Us

[ame=http://youtu.be/KC0DNLDXJW8]Halestorm - Here's To Us [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Steven_R

A lullaby rendition of Pink Floyd's Mother

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahfPnKENwY8]Mother - Lullaby Renditions of Pink Floyd - Rockabye Baby! - YouTube[/ame]

It's a cute little instrumental designed to lull babies to sleep or some such thing, the irony being it's about a smothering mother who destroys her son's life.


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAt7YbX0T9k]KISS - Rock 'n Roll all Night (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Kiss - Rock n' Roll All Night


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHoRKb8hajg]Robert Plant & Alison Krauss - "Trampled Rose" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Nmrow-f8b8]Carolina Chocolate Drops - "Goin' Down that Road Feelin' Bad" - Rhythm & Roots 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDCWQtxV6JE]"Hit 'em Up Style" as performed by The Carolina Chocolate Drops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

"Girl Like You"

Edwyn Collins

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr_ItR4CHpg


----------



## Ropey

The Stampeders - Sweet City Woman

[ame=http://youtu.be/P-udnHA68_c]TOPPOP: The Stampeders - Sweet City Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Mötley Crüe - Saints of Los Angeles

[ame=http://youtu.be/k5YsyttcEns]Mötley Crüe - "Saints of Los Angeles" Eleven Seven Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Everly Brothers

"Bye Bye Love"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vFoIdxLBm_A&feature=kp


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRS2BaXgrxo&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DZXkGH1W1tMvOoZL7ZNpHY]Ozzy Osbourne - I Just Want You (Vídeo Original) - YouTube[/ame]

Ozzy Osbourne - I Just Want You


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/dS6aoz0xiBg]Pink Floyd - Hey You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Fast car -Tracy Chapman

[ame=http://youtu.be/Orv_F2HV4gk]Fast car -Tracy Chapman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Wallflowers - One Headlight

[ame=http://youtu.be/Zzyfcys1aLM]The Wallflowers - One Headlight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFkzRNyygfk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFkzRNyygfk[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QU1nvuxaMA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QU1nvuxaMA[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un2Yh1z8ZCg]DIO - Strange Highways - YouTube[/ame]

Dio - Strange Highways


----------



## Impenitent

Neil Young

Hey Hey My My (Out of the blue, into the black)

Johnny Rotten !

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0O1v_7T6p8U


----------



## Ropey

Pearl Jam - Just Breathe

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZHRuS6X3JpU]Pearl Jam - just breathe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Eddie Vedder - Society

[ame=http://youtu.be/lm8oxC24QZc]Eddie Vedder - Society - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Blood, Sweat & Tears - And When I Die

[ame=http://youtu.be/vRu1Lk3IK8c]Blood, Sweat & Tears - And When I Die - YouTube[/ame]

David Clayton Thomas (Canadian Content)


----------



## Ropey

Blood Sweat & Tears - Spinning wheel

[ame=http://youtu.be/kK62tfoCmuQ]Blood Sweat & Tears - Spinning wheel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Fine Young Cannibals

"Good Thing"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xrOek4z32Vg


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bpIXrsBaGk]Rhiannon Giddens - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Drowning Pool - Love And War

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4bG7Pso_uo]Drowning Pool - Love And War - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Shiny Toy Guns - Major Tom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGultrg7l0I]Shiny Toy Guns - Major Tom OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO Lincoln MKZ Car Commercial song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Fray - Never Say Never

[ame=http://youtu.be/Aihu16RyYp8]The Fray - Never Say Never - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEaEdLQbAFM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEaEdLQbAFM[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Beatles

Help !

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNahS3OHPwA


----------



## Ropey

Eminem - Rap God 

[ame=http://youtu.be/XbGs_qK2PQA]Eminem - Rap God (Explicit) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Great song... This acoustic version is fantastic with all the strings 

*30 Seconds to Mars - The Kill (Acoustic)*

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZRNfOEgKo4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZRNfOEgKo4[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-OytmtYoOI]Pink Floyd - Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0JZszqC7mk]New Joe Plays - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Paul McCartney

Golden Slumbers - Carry That Weight - The End

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMb5omXfmL0


----------



## Impenitent

Phil Collins

same thing!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SgoQ1gi_7i0


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDz05wpOvS4]Via Dolorosa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Rush - Overture / Temples of Syrinx


----------



## Ropey

> First Total Lunar Eclipse of 2014: The Complete Skywatcher's Guide



First Total Lunar Eclipse of 2014

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jx5ZFO7SL7k]Max Webster - In Context Of The Moon[/ame]

The Night's not yet won and tonight's the "Blood Moon".  

I'll just listen to Max Webster. That's my stepping out.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Joe Walsh - Rocky Mountain Way


----------



## Ropey

Kim Mitchell - Lager And Ale

[ame=http://youtu.be/zZPDPcE6yas]Kim Mitchell - Lager And Ale - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZSh9zKeI-s]Korn feat. Skrillex - Get Up! [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]

Korn feat. Skrillex - Get Up!


----------



## Ropey

Robben Ford (The Ford Brothers) - Nothing to Nobody

[ame=http://youtu.be/4Z6D-e_uVYo]Robben Ford (The Ford Brothers) - Nothing to Nobody - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Creep

Radiohead

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XFkzRNyygfk


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5w0dotWseU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5w0dotWseU[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Social Distortion - Bad Luck


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Tower of Power - Social Lubrication


----------



## Ropey

Mötley Crüe - Wild Side

[ame=http://youtu.be/6nm1BJPe-pg]Mötley Crüe - Wild Side (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Autograph - Turn up the Radio

[ame=http://youtu.be/j8CcTYsMHYU]Autograph - Turn up the Radio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Sublime - Second-hand Smoke

[ame=http://youtu.be/97Jr1IftmZ4]Sublime - Second-hand Smoke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghhALJ8HhnU]Bailout Blues - Acoustic Fusion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZp8M_z1-pA]Chantel McGregor - Like No Other - 05 - Rhiannon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgfR7GxlBH0]Chantel McGregor performing Gold Dust Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8mTTneBsv4]Samantha Fish - Lay It Down [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z3gkq_gWL4]Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SioqM3waSw]Lynard Skynard-Call Me The Breeze - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

God Lives Underwater - All Wrong

[ame=http://youtu.be/FreSXHG4AEg]God Lives Underwater - All Wrong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

My favorite Samantha

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUPvRKe_mMo]Samantha Fish 'I Put A Spell On You' in Mannheim, Germany - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4MiDB-rIS4]Kristine Jackson 'Cried Without Tears' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

A song for New Orleans

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18vhB9BaQas]Folk Alley Sessions: Leyla McCalla "Changing Tide" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKUV4QnR7Ls]Bruno Mars - 'Grenade' Acoustic Cover by Chantel McGregor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Neil Young

Only Love Can Break Your Heart

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FOl01vKXv6I&feature=kp


----------



## Impenitent

Could We Start Again Please - Jesus Christ Superstar

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zhRo_BG-OjM


----------



## Ropey

Jesus Christ Superstar - Whats the Buzz? Tell me what's happening.


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WVz11jmG3ac

^ Mobile Link


----------



## Impenitent

"Gethsemane"

 Jesus Christ Superstar

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3-rre_BXxC0


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/3R8tRKIiAII]Heaven on Their Minds - Jesus Christ Superstar Track 2 Official Soundtrack 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Jesus and Pilate

Jesus Christ Superstar

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mhru3GXbkHY


----------



## Ropey

Dr. Dre - Still D.R.E. ft. Snoop Dogg

[ame=http://youtu.be/_CL6n0FJZpk]Dr. Dre - Still D.R.E. ft. Snoop Dogg - YouTube[/ame]


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_CL6n0FJZpk


----------



## Ropey

Chilliwack - California Girl

[ame=http://youtu.be/p0OTRFob0BM]Chilliwack - California Girl[/ame]


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p0OTRFob0BM


----------



## Impenitent

Tom Jones

"I, Who Have Nothing"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JQnsN3um-iQ


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7QCMuFz1cI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7QCMuFz1cI[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC5FdFlUcl0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC5FdFlUcl0[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_1ruZWJigo]Quiet Riot - Bang Your Head (Metal Health) - YouTube[/ame]

Quiet Riot - Bang Your Head (Metal Health)


----------



## Ropey

T-Pain feat. Ne-Yo - Turn All The Lights On

[ame=http://youtu.be/iil7NdI2Q9c]T-Pain feat. Ne-Yo - Turn All The Lights On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Wanted - Glad You Came

[ame=http://youtu.be/BiEEJds8JFE]The Wanted - Glad You Came (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Coldplay - Paradise

[ame=http://youtu.be/1G4isv_Fylg]Coldplay - Paradise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Mickey Dolenz (The Monkees)

"Goin' Down"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=URb8h4dLKps


----------



## Ropey

Neil Young - Heart Of Gold

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE]Neil Young - Heart Of Gold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Feist - covering Leonard Cohen's

"Closing Time"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W_1Uf-QTuOo


----------



## BlackSand




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Spanish Moon - Robert Palmer


----------



## Ropey

A Flock Of Seagulls - I Ran

[ame=http://youtu.be/iIpfWORQWhU]A Flock Of Seagulls - I Ran - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Pet Shop Boys - Go West 

[ame=http://youtu.be/cfGTm_viXPs]Pet Shop Boys - Go West (Extended Version) (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgT9zGkiLig"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgT9zGkiLig[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

Ropey said:


> A Flock Of Seagulls - I Ran
> 
> A Flock Of Seagulls - I Ran - YouTube





Damn, you old.


----------



## Ropey

Cindi Lauper - Time After Time 

[ame=http://youtu.be/SlykYu5QOkM]Time After Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Wheels of Fortune - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Ropey

Don McLean - Vincent (Starry Starry Night)

[ame=http://youtu.be/dipFMJckZOM]Vincent (Starry Starry Night) Don McLean - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Talking Heads

Take
Me
To
The
River

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3RHZEzVUBPk


----------



## Ropey

Oasis - Live Forever

[ame=http://youtu.be/R2poqYvWsyU]Oasis - Live Forever (Official Video - US) - YouTube[/ame]


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R2poqYvWsyU


----------



## Ropey

Oasis - Some Might Say 

[ame=http://youtu.be/4fLR3FRaFsQ]Oasis - Some Might Say[/ame]

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4fLR3FRaFsQ


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Amnesia - Saga


----------



## Ropey

Eagles - Seven Bridges Road

[ame=http://youtu.be/c-q7Mih69KE]"Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Soggy Bottom Boys - I'm A Man Of Constant Sorrow

[ame=http://youtu.be/GDA708XlFIo]Soggy Bottom Boys - I'm A Man Of Constant Sorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bill Withers - Grandma's Hands

[ame=http://youtu.be/qv5pagal-ls]Bill Withers - Grandma's Hands - YouTube[/ame]

Great tune


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

I NEED It - Johnny Guitar Watson


----------



## Impenitent

Ben Folds

"Brainwashed"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EXS4risy3Sk


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIVe-rZBcm4]IRON BUTTERFLY - IN A GADDA DA VIDA - 1968 (ORIGINAL FULL VERSION) CD SOUND & 3D VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Prince - Breakfast Can Wait

[ame=http://youtu.be/GHbyNrGXpAA]Prince - Breakfast Can Wait - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## oldfart

Probably not what you expected.  The only "friend" in the series who could hold their own (except maybe Celine Dion) on Pavarotti's ground.  Hats off to Luciano for trying everything.  His attempts with James Brown, B B King, etc show he is rhythmically challenged and almost no one can really sing a true duet with him on an operatic number, but this is as close as anyone gets.


----------



## Jarlaxle

No red kerchief?  

I knew who it was the moment he started singing...but that's because I know his voice so well.  ML got his start on Broadway...he had an incredibly powerful voice that few could match.  (Listening to others-including the writer-trying to sing Steinman's songs shows that clearly!!)

Like this one...
[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLheWEadUXM]Out of the Frying Pan...[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Live - Lightning Crashes

[ame=http://youtu.be/xsJ4O-nSveg]Live - Lightning Crashes - YouTube[/ame]

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EXS4risy3Sk


----------



## Ropey

Semisonic - Closing Time

[ame=http://youtu.be/xGytDsqkQY8]Semisonic - Closing Time - YouTube[/ame]



http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xGytDsqkQY8


----------



## Ropey

Owl City - Fireflies

[ame=http://youtu.be/psuRGfAaju4]Owl City - Fireflies - YouTube[/ame]

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=psuRGfAaju4


----------



## Impenitent

Nirvana

"You Know You're Right"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qv96yJYhk3M


----------



## Ropey

Nirvana - Lake of Fire

[ame=http://youtu.be/uT1BuLYt2RU]Nirvana - Lake of Fire. - YouTube[/ame]


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uT1BuLYt2RU


----------



## Impenitent

Ben Folds parodies Dr. Dre

"Bitches Ain't Shit"

Language warning!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dSJxvi767kQ


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

The Power of Love - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## Ropey

Queens Of The Stone Age - Someone's In The Wolf

[ame=http://youtu.be/KT60tUIdLfQ]Queens Of The Stone Age - Someone's In The Wolf - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWm7T-GgJnE]Sammy Hagar - Heavy Metal (Remastered) HQ - YouTube[/ame]

Sammy Hagar - Heavy Metal


----------



## Ropey

Concrete Blonde - God Is A Bullet

[ame=http://youtu.be/aNZpkimAZSI]Concrete Blonde - God Is A Bullet - YouTube[/ame]

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aNZpkimAZSI


----------



## Ropey

The Stone Roses - This Is the One 

[ame=http://youtu.be/TNIm0_LxlQ0](Pro) The Stone Roses - This Is the One [Coachella 2013] - YouTube[/ame]

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TNIm0_LxlQ0


----------



## Ropey

Oasis - Wonderwall

[ame=http://youtu.be/6hzrDeceEKc]Oasis - Wonderwall - Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://youtu.be/bddULHM0bxM]Great White - "Since I've Been Loving You" - The Ritz 1988 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Goo Goo Dolls - Iris

[ame=http://youtu.be/NdYWuo9OFAw]Goo Goo Dolls - "Iris" [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NdYWuo9OFAw
__________________


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/IUrbfPjrztw]Harry Janis Joplin - YouTube[/ame]


*Harry !* ......Harry please come home....


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/YwASii2f5c8]Eagles - Take It To The Limit - YouTube[/ame]


_And when you're looking for your freedom
(Nobody seems to care)
And you can't find the door
(Can't find it anywhere)
When there's nothing to believe in
Still you're coming back, you're running back
You're coming back for more_


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/5LnPnbhyjGc]Sweet Talkin' Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/X5iOiLX5ppA]David Bowie - Starman - YouTube[/ame]

There's a starman waiting in the sky
He'd like to come and meet us
But he thinks he'd blow our minds...


----------



## Ropey

Sublime - Santeria

[ame=http://youtu.be/AEYN5w4T_aM]Sublime - Santeria - YouTube[/ame]

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AEYN5w4T_aM


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/pAgnJDJN4VA]AC/DC - Back in Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/vEU_jnf4uis]The Birthday Massacre - Sleepwalking - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt2O4Y_sQ98]Maria Muldaur - Midnight At The Oasis (1974) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/dciIKDASIx8]"Fallen Rock Zone" - Ra - YouTube[/ame]

heh...


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXWvKDSwvls]Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCuQQcISZTM]Starbuck Moonlight feels right - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk8AXKFKfT4]I'll Take Care of You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT7wIQaAdbg]Stormy Monday - The Mike Watson Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/b3D_PrFruEo]Apocalyptica - Heat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaV-6qerkqI]Carly Simon - Nobody Does It Better - The Spy Who Loved Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQsjAbZDx-4]Abba - Fernando - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/fXSiO-ZB3k0]Cuba L.A. - Guantanamera - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVK5Hko0KWU&feature=share&list=PL8GU0bg-ucWyWwU5TyDopQVMXs_FvG74P]CUBAN MUSIC: La Familia Valera Miranda - "Puro Son en Concierto" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f29enLyb9cE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f29enLyb9cE[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdnTSXUWd3E"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdnTSXUWd3E[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Crazy on You - Heart


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Impenitent

A little Elvis:

"She"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OCkCUuILlEM


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkKulSH2nNc]Marilyn Manson - Tainted Love HD 720p (best quality) - YouTube[/ame]

Marilyn Manson - Tainted Love


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Dance Naked - John Mellencamp


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Moonshine - L7


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Butter - Ultraspank


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/KU3mTLgwmzA]Fake it- Seether - YouTube[/ame]

heh...


----------



## BlackSand




----------



## Impenitent

Johnny Football would have beaten the Eagles !


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=055wFyO6gag


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Freedom of Choice - Devo


----------



## Ropey

Train - Drive By

[ame=http://youtu.be/oxqnFJ3lp5k]Train - Drive By - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Flo Rida - Good Feeling

[ame=http://youtu.be/3OnnDqH6Wj8]Flo Rida - Good Feeling [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Welcome Back Kotter

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PLCadqX3Z34


----------



## Ropey

Impenitent said:


> Welcome Back Kotter
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PLCadqX3Z34



Sandford And Son - Mama's Baby, Papa's Maybe

[ame=http://youtu.be/cvdn31XifM0]Sandford And Son - Mama's Baby, Papa's Maybe - YouTube[/ame]

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cvdn31XifM0


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3aki9TjCBc]W.A.S.P. - 95 N A S T Y - YouTube[/ame]

W.A.S.P. - 95 Nasty


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPszSRww-bA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPszSRww-bA[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeGI5KFYvL4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeGI5KFYvL4[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Herb Alpert - Rise


----------



## Ropey

10cc - Art For Art's Sake

[ame=http://youtu.be/wGB59HuKu-I]Art For Art's Sake / 10cc - Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Ozzy Osbourne - Dreamer

[ame=http://youtu.be/vDwsWdcSLBc]Ozzy Osbourne - Dreamer [Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Barbra Streisand

Windmills of Your Mind

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cxPp-wRxNoc


----------



## Ropey

These are the days - Van Morrison


----------



## Ropey

Van Morrison - Sometimes We Cry

[ame=http://youtu.be/pnIJrbwjlZA]Van Morrison - Sometimes we cry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Unconscious Mind - All End (Canadian Content)   

[ame=http://youtu.be/8kB0mMRZVPQ]The Unconscious Mind - All End... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

April Wine - I Like To Rock 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlcY_enzwmI]April Wine - I Like To Rock Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Danzig - Mother

[ame=http://youtu.be/vgSn0SbQJQI]Danzig - Mother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

W.A.S.P. - Forever Free

[ame=http://youtu.be/P25hBk8LmUM]W.A.S.P. - Forever Free - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Fishin' in the dark

[ame=http://youtu.be/Yh3ml8gzrd4]Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Fishin' in the dark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6TNoVvZCMk]The Commodores ~ Nightshift - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9bP-LbR8u8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9bP-LbR8u8[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Deep Purple No No No Take 2 1971 

[ame=http://youtu.be/04O-B5aAcqE]Deep Purple No No No Take 2 1971 Rehearsal Session for German TV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Fgm7F30EN50]Led Zeppelin Black Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Mln0RciE2o0]Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen

This is one of Zep's best kick ass songs enjoy.


----------



## WelfareQueen

This is one of my all time favorite songs.  Enjoy.


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkygVYrDJ4c]Level 42 - Something About You - Sisa Mix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajy1xNB-LkI]Tears For Fears - Sowing The Seeds Of Love + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Ozzy Osbourne & Motorhead & Slash - I Ain't No Nice Guy

[ame=http://youtu.be/7lHqG3sj1Fw]Ozzy Osbourne & Motorhead & Slash - I Ain't No Nice Guy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

Love the Irish flavor of this one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBm1MNb5xrA]THE HOOTERS KARLA WITH A K - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Motörhead

"Whorehouse blues"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y0sik4yZHY8


----------



## Ropey

Cat Stevens - Morning Has Broken






[ame=http://youtu.be/1TWd3skb-Rw]Cat Stevens - Morning Has Broken - Live 1973 - YouTube[/ame]

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1TWd3skb-Rw


----------



## Impenitent

Ropey said:


> Cat Stevens - Morning Has Broken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat Stevens - Morning Has Broken - Live 1973 - YouTube
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1TWd3skb-Rw



Motorhead's whores sure are nervous being next to that song!


----------



## WelfareQueen

This seems appropriate.


----------



## Steven_R

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuq7RYQ8Wa0]Just Breathe - Pearl Jam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Lazy - Jimmy Barnes & Joe Bonamassa

[ame=http://youtu.be/69EcnxJmnd4]Lazy - Jimmy Barnes & Joe Bonamassa - YouTube[/ame]

I set to 480p and loud.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

For you football fans here   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lXuIeZZB0M]James Otto[/ame]

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## WelfareQueen

I first learned how to play this song years ago.  The riff is actually fairly straightforward.  Started playing some shit tonight and remembered it.  Damn...sounds good coming through an SG with a fender amp.   



****Edit***  

For any of you guitar heads....The song is basically a drop D tuning.  Play a D chord on the 5th fret.  Then Bb  C   D (all D bar shape)  F chord 8th fret...partial C chord 8th fret.  Use your pinky on the b string like a blues swing.  Trust me....it sounds cool.   Party on.  






***Edit II***

One other thing I like about this is the 8th note pulse throughout the song on the kick drum.  It helps make the song unrelenting.  Tommy Aldridge did the same shit with Ozzy.  Notice the similarity between this and Unchained.    And btw...I can write you a string quartet piece if you need.  God Bless good weed and a lot of music theory classes in undergrad.  Again...party on.


----------



## jon_berzerk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHemavy3WvU]Lorde- Royals PARODY!! Key Of Awesome #78 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ym2MQ3h44ZE]Cassie Taylor "Again" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFUs8pq3gvo]Un paseo con Tula - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuQMCmTCEbU]Cross Canadian Ragweed - Don't Need You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NNg4r4qYPw]Hinder - Without You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Hoobastank - The Reason

[ame=http://youtu.be/fV4DiAyExN0]Hoobastank - The Reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWRsgZuwf_8]Imagine Dragons - Demons (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

John Lennon - Imagine 

[ame=http://youtu.be/DVg2EJvvlF8]John Lennon - Imagine HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Gns 'n Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine

[ame=http://youtu.be/P-AYAv0IoWI]Sweet Child O' Mine Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QU1nvuxaMA]Audioslave - Like A Stone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbW_b8SEV0A]Seether - Weak (Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Seether - Driven Under 

[ame=http://youtu.be/jtf0Rf1q618]Seether - Driven Under with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET3-t1jFmo0]Seether - Fine Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoskDZRLOCs]Elton John - Tiny Dancer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2zEG9owql0]Hinder - What Ya Gonna Do - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTN_2RlqxPI]Hinder-See You In Hell (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeUwikDrA9I]Rob Zombie - Sick Bubblegum - YouTube[/ame]

Rob Zombie - Sick Bubblegum


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esX4ESbdYgc]Cross Canadian Ragweed - Fightin' For - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ff5wxR081YQ]So alive - Love and Rockets - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LuSP4QaXiQ]Rev Theory - Hell Yeah - YouTube[/ame]

Rev Theory - Hell Yeah


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT8FEOJEFcI]Avenged Sevenfold - Shepherd Of Fire [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLeIyy2ipps]Shinedown - 45 (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNfYcPpgzgw]Shinedown - Through The Ghost [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL2ZwXj1tXM]Three Days Grace - Never Too Late - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Hoobastank - Same Direction (Madworld)

[ame=http://youtu.be/-HGCO_ewskw]Hoobastank - Same Direction (Madworld) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Fall Out Boy - Thnks fr th Mmrs

[ame=http://youtu.be/onzL0EM1pKY]Fall Out Boy - Thnks fr th Mmrs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtFyHRjEh4k]BlackRain - Overloaded - YouTube[/ame]

BlackRain - Overloaded


----------



## Ropey

Siouxsie & The Banshees


----------



## Steven_R

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34CnKiZU1Mk]Pete Shelley "Homosapien" (Original 12" version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Flying Eyes - Bad Blood

[ame=http://youtu.be/pY12f3HvODg]The Flying Eyes - Bad Blood - YouTube[/ame]

lmao @ suck my butt


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_igmjEB560]Florida Georgia Line - Stay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDLVG9h8E9Q]Mudvayne-Dead inside with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEBgRF1hkDA]FOSTER & LLOYD Texas In 1880 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1acEVmnVhI]The Smashing Pumpkins - Disarm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ckom3gf57Yw]Metallica - The Unforgiven (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJgoHgpsb9I]Carrie Underwood - Blown Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5t7Cl6W-Ag]Randy Rogers Band - In My Arms Instead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FMfsT11pdA]Metallica Fade to Black in real HD !!!! awesome !!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuDzAQriQP0]Call Me - Shinedown Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgfR7GxlBH0]Chantel McGregor performing Gold Dust Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Santana - Soul Sacrifice 1969/Woodstock

[ame=http://youtu.be/AqZceAQSJvc]Santana - Soul Sacrifice 1969 "Woodstock" Live Video HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMF4B3wDO_E]Eli Young Band - When it Rains - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8XkLrErSHw]Kenny Chesney - You And Tequila ft. Grace Potter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart

TheIceMan said:


> Eli Young Band - When it Rains - YouTube


This is my most favorite song from them.   

God bless you and the EYB always!!!   

Holly


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKFx0MMqb48]Kid Rock - Picture ft. Sheryl Crow [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart

For those of you here who like that guy named Prince, here is the recent cover performance that my most favorite singer James Otto did of the guy's song named "Purple Rain".   

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeDY-CByvdE]James Otto[/ame]

God bless you and him and his musical favorites always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Ropey

Matt Nathanson - Come On Get Higher

[ame=http://youtu.be/aHx4BlF6V2o]Matt Nathanson - Come On Get Higher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Augustana - Youth Is Wasted On The Young 

[ame=http://youtu.be/EpbeWYZ5CRU]Augustana - Youth Is Wasted On The Young (Bing Lounge) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Fray - How To Save A Life 

[ame=http://youtu.be/HVD2Bfe2L0Q]iConcerts - The Fray - How To Save a Life (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDxgSvJINlU]Blue October - Hate Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yNAABKD4IA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yNAABKD4IA[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_5U0M9ErGA]black crowes - she talks to angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBNon6U_YpQ]Fabulous written & performed by Chantel McGregor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Soa3gO7tL-c]Green Day: "Boulevard Of Broken Dreams" - [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/o1tj2zJ2Wvg]Guns N' Roses - Welcome To The Jungle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCOrtJMQmVs]Cinderella - Nobody's Fool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BObOwtet-us]Close My Eyes Forever - Ozzy Osbourne Lita Ford & (official video) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Scorpions - Wind Of Change

[ame=http://youtu.be/n4RjJKxsamQ]Scorpions - Wind Of Change - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Guns N' Roses - Patience

[ame=http://youtu.be/ErvgV4P6Fzc]Guns N' Roses - Patience - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Extreme - Three sides to every story - Politicalamity

[ame=http://youtu.be/rkgxEnIByhE]Extreme - Three sides to every story - Politicalamity - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Extreme - Comfortably Dumb

[ame=http://youtu.be/HLitk19-7GM]Extreme - Comfortably Dumb - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxytyRy-O1k]Linkin Park - BURN IT DOWN (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BMwcO6_hyA]Bon Jovi - Always - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo]Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17HRV8k1YMw]Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls {Offical Music Video} - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-dX3yFkLVE]Randy Travis - I Told You So (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/pUkBGERTcdQ]Van Morrison & John Lee Hooker - I Cover The Waterfront - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Oasis - Wonderwall

[ame=http://youtu.be/FAPtTS0TYtU]Oasis - Wonderwall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie




----------



## JOSweetHeart

TheIceMan said:


> Alison Krauss - Can't Find My Way Home - YouTube


To me, no one can sing better than her.   

God bless you and Alison always!!!

Holly (a fan of her for 20 years now)


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/RBKS3KM9o_M]Shinedown - The Crow & The Butterfly (Lyrics in description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen

^^^Wow...I really like this.  A lot.  Great Song.


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Ropey

Gerry Rafferty - Home And Dry

[ame=http://youtu.be/TC7CelC-D2o]Gerry Rafferty - Home And Dry (HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXYiU_JCYtU]Linkin Park - Numb - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2cRj9Z96PQ]All That Remains - What If I Was Nothing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aF9AJm0RFc]Johnny Cash - Hurt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/WM8bTdBs-cw]Metallica - One [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/5j_-T4cfSYE]Metallica - The Day That Never Comes [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/2j1riyG3EgI]Far From Home - Five Finger Death Punch Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/kOm_TaREJr4]Five Finger Death Punch - No One Gets Left Behind (Tribute To The Troops) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n92ATE3IgIs&list=RDn92ATE3IgIs#t=19]Moonlight Serenade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BsiRNwDakU]Metallica - Turn The Page (Official Music Video) - HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIT4Hk6YP5o]Dean Martin - Papa Loves Mambo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Steven_R

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h1euQv_L6c]Saltwater Joys: A Tribute to Newfoundland and Labrador - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XoRQTERQdI]If you are reading this Tim Mcgraw live ACM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/_5IVuN1N6-Y]Love the One You're With - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtWpfvL0t7w]Eagles - Wasted Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=RDItlY6oIfRVg&v=ItlY6oIfRVg]Eagles - Take It To The Limit (Houston 1977) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/MfnpZhJ8exQ]maxwell's silver hammer - the beatles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M11Lcn5cXoI]Dio - The Last in line (Official video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2VCwBzGdPM]What a wonderful world - LOUIS ARMSTRONG. - YouTube[/ame]

Ooh f*ing rah! for all the vets on Memorial Day.


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ]Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven Live (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Ann & Nancy Wilson (Heart) - Barracuda

[ame=http://youtu.be/p0OX_8YvFxA]Heart Barracuda - YouTube[/ame]

 

Loud


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfLC2IpJ8Y]Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh-JoW_8qw0]One Tin Soldier - The Legend of Billy Jack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzAGm9zYB0U]Chantel McGregor - I'm No Good For You @ The Bullingdon Arms, Oxford. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NvrX-vdcwI]Mary Bridget Davies - Wonderwall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHapAsmvGEU&list=AL94UKMTqg-9AJbNUk_JEKis4af_LXgwEg]Queensryche - Jet City Woman - YouTube[/ame]

Queensryche - Jet City Woman


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gDch1p4c_M]AC/DC - Shoot To Thrill (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbRfYDP5P28]Motley Crue home sweet home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxPj3GAYYZ0]Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

Join the club asshole

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijZRCIrTgQc]R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/z_aCQ1P94wQ]3 Doors Down - Behind Those Eyes (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tZaIDo_ULk]Jason Aldean - The Truth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/0Gjx-ZQuQ_Y]Uncle Kracker - Follow Me [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oouFE51HcqM]ZAC BROWN BAND - COLDER WEATHER (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzXSkAaT1wg]Linkin Park - Points of Authority lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHfB63ln1Ig"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHfB63ln1Ig[/ame]

Chambers Brothers- Time Has Come Today


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mSmOcmk7uQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mSmOcmk7uQ[/ame]

R.E.M.- Orange Crush


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FNfB6WfwM4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FNfB6WfwM4[/ame]

R.E.M.- Bang And Blame


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWkMhCLkVOg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWkMhCLkVOg[/ame]

R.E.M.- What's The Frequency, Kenneth?


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i28UEoLXVFQ]Cinderella - Don't Know What You Got (Till It's Gone) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RG69PMDBfaE]W.A.S.P - Blind In Texas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNKVyoG-AUk]Krokus - Screaming in the Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFq1eT9tMJ4]3 Doors Down - When I'm Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94bGzWyHbu0]Avenged Sevenfold - Nightmare [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y2icHOgC5U]Miranda Lambert - Over You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/4pk8z0getxM]3 Doors Down - Let Me Be Myself - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oqAU5VxFWs]Counting Crows - Mr. Jones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sfg6-4mBs6Y]Tonic - If You Could Only See - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/hmyqdxBKvH4]Everlast - What it's Like - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WziA88-n02k]Matchbox Twenty - Unwell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/0qB54PNb4hA]Metallica - Welcome Home (Sanitarium) (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWlkmkZW2hk]Audioslave - I Am The Highway (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg92QpjRcJk]Metallica - For Whom The Bell Tolls with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haTw-xM6Vx0]Cross Canadian Ragweed - Sick And Tired - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_5U0M9ErGA]black crowes - she talks to angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/ruUNZfpq9Io]Goapele- Closer The original music video 2001/no effects - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/jXdhKyIEQpM]The Heavy - How You Like Me Now (Lyrics and Song) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r28mcaJLUV4]American Authors - Best Day Of My Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

One of the most quantifiably poignant and spiritually uplifting secular songs that most of us have likely never heard:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLIFnMExtNs]Billy Falcon, Power Windows[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4-xdLGNPYc]Amy Grant, You're Not Alone[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbXvaE39wM]Wilson Phillips, Hold On[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJVdcUZnbBQ]The Heritage Singers, Happiness Is the Lord[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame="http://youtu.be/awAUMUCSicU"]http://youtu.be/awAUMUCSicU[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

Though it is obvious that the background music is piped in, no lip synch here. Note that Cass' voice fades when she pulls the mic away from her face.

A wonderful talent, lost far too soon.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p7mppILhHY]The Mamas & The Papas - Words Of Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E]Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

I told you. 

Check out the outfits and haircuts ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtkCjcgejw0]Air Supply - Lost In Love [ Original Australian Version - FULL AUDIO HD ] [ A Tribute Video ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt2Y78VgfNQ]Def Leppard - Bringin' On The Heartbreak - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DelhLppPSxY]Avenged Sevenfold - Hail To The King [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St6jyEFe5WM]Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale, live in Denmark 2006 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncLZD4KFUD4]Sawyer Brown some girls do. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Bodeans - Fade Away  ~~~


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBpc9lq8cWU]Bodeans - Fadeaway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

TheIceMan said:


> I told you.
> 
> Check out the outfits and haircuts ...
> 
> Air Supply - Lost In Love [ Original Australian Version - FULL AUDIO HD ] [ A Tribute Video ] - YouTube





Come on man...the fro's were sportin' back then...kinda hawt...


----------



## HelenaHandbag

hahaha

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS9OO0S5w2k]Village People - YMCA OFFICIAL Music Video 1978 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

HelenaHandbag said:


> hahaha
> 
> Village People - YMCA OFFICIAL Music Video 1978 - YouTube


----------



## WelfareQueen

This is a little known Metallica song.  One of the best things they ever did.  Crank it.


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaAWdljhD5o]SAIL - AWOLNATION - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoHGZFyMCHU]Shinedown - Enemies [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXr8gxSjmq8]Travis Tritt ----Anymore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eocCPDxKq1o]P!nk - Please Don't Leave Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

*- Concierto de Aranjuez-*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekznnxaGzNU]john williams - concierto d'aranjuez (2nd Movement) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiSfTyrvJlg]Hinder - Lips Of An Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4y-RzVGrHg]Nickelback - Far Away [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPmmQFl58Ec]Open My Eyes That I May See, Methodist Hymn[/ame]


----------



## skye

Peter Sellers cover of "A Hard Day's Night"  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLEMncv140s]Peter Sellers: A Hard Day's Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Soa3gO7tL-c]Green Day: "Boulevard Of Broken Dreams" - [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnQ8N1KacJc]Good Riddance (Time Of Your Life) [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRIbf6JqkNc]Guns N' Roses - Don't Cry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

The Kinks

Destroyer

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_57hFyRY8E


----------



## Impenitent

David Lee Roth

Ice Cream Man

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lb40FtK316s


----------



## Impenitent

The Doors

Gloria (dirty version)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nPDixDqAUh0


----------



## Impenitent

Young Rascals

"How Can I Be Sure"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TuKeSUUK-A4


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H25ORRgLxdA]Shinedown - Second Chance (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkGU6IDBOZQ]Blackfoot- Highway song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WukfC-6Gpc]Rainbow - stone cold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh-eN--JK8Q&index=2&list=PLON_aYNMh9XfCC7_NdVozwbX-Lu1yGLnb]Cole Swindell - Chillin' It (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE]All these years Sawyer Brown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qrRzNidzIc]Breaking Benjamin - I Will Not Bow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvZGyusjlAM]Through The Ghost - Shinedown (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Steven_R

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZqN1glz4JY]The Pogues - The band played waltzing matilda - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8ekz_CSBVg]Three Days Grace - I Hate Everything About You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1j1RRWcYSg]Frankie Valli Can't Take My Eyes Off You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA6L8-lxaA8]Andy Gibb - I Just Want to Be Your Everything (HQ with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHW6qL67R2M]Black Sabbath - Iron Man (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2AC41dglnM]AC/DC - Thunderstruck - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9Ffqq0Y25Y]My Name (Wearing Me Out) - Shinedown (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7JvWbHSG7E]Five Finger Death Punch Far From Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJWz9QtYd2w]HELL IN THE CLUB - ROCK DOWN THIS PLACE (official video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lJFoareXeI]I Wish You Were There - REO Speedwagon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EH6myRjE848]In This Moment - Call Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

The Doors and John Lee hooker

Roadhouse Blues

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2xzFWm9uXJo


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-054Wp2qR0]Climax Blues Band - Couldn't Get it Right (Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

The moon will send you on your way.

Xylophone solo, anyone? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCuQQcISZTM]Starbuck Moonlight feels right - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

xylophone solo?  Sure ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj75Arhq5ho]Metallica - Nothing Else Matters [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvTwFl6OIAk]"I Told You So" Carrie with Randy Travis from American Idol - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04fQTmvFfGo]Three Days Grace - Just Like You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo7avKR2cSc]The Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody 1965 LIVE HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Fleetwood Mac

Sweet Little Lies

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ56ho5gZxE


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEQgkor-jgU]Don Henley - The Heart of the Matter (Live at Farm Aid 1990) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

The Smothers Brothers

The One on the Left was on the Right

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iPo0MWeZL_Q


----------



## skye

From the movie "Pennies From Heaven"

"Sweet So and So" 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fulhg-bxb5M]Dennis Potter's 'Pennies From Heaven' - 'Sweet So And So' - YouTube[/ame]



once more same thing, the real    1930s thing  ...that's Jack   Buchanan 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0K5_2nm_Kk&list=PLkgge8KUgPuxeZPticgQl_Lo3gYbYXR8M]You Sweet So and So- Jack Buchanan and the Debroy Somers Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdZlAt1IyyA]DEATHSTARS - All The Devils Toys (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXMfdpjnAHU]IN THIS MOMENT - Adrenalize (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

more  Pennies From Heaven, love that movie  .....Christopher Walken  all singing  all dancing , "Let's Misbehave"



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54iR0xFkEfQ]Christopher Walken - Pennies from Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCOrtJMQmVs]Cinderella - Nobody's Fool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UUYjd2rjsE]Scorpions - Send Me An Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbW_b8SEV0A]Seether - Weak (Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcAyUqD9hpA]Eagles - Saturday Night - Live on BBC. 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R682M3ZEyk]Marilyn Manson - The Dope Show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ]Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven Live (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7JvWbHSG7E]Five Finger Death Punch Far From Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

For the 70th anniversary...

 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od5saV1Gs8U]Band of Brothers - Complete Soundtrack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAI0ZixbKX4]Scorpions -- Still Loving You [[ Official Live Video ]] HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfNmyxV2Ncw]Aerosmith - Cryin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5a1Cl_JOJM]The Black Keys - Turn Blue [Official Audio] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trk7P-9QDyc]The Black Keys - Fever [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGj6Cj392Cc]Dio - Stand Up And Shout - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5t7Cl6W-Ag]Randy Rogers Band - In My Arms Instead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo]Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnzT6EV27yk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnzT6EV27yk[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE]Guns N' Roses - November Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/z_aCQ1P94wQ]3 Doors Down - Behind Those Eyes (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/yHpRSbQhi_s]Nickelback - Holding on to Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7gAn_b4prw]Black Veil Brides - "LEGACY" Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LjbMVXj0F8]Iron Man-Black Sabbath-Lyrics Included - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

more B Adams 

>>>>>>>>>>

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP4Nnek6DCo&feature=kp]Bryan Adams - Can't Stop This Thing We Started - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV-RwtzfST8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV-RwtzfST8[/ame]

Neil Young- Revolution Blues


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEM728WW5Uc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEM728WW5Uc[/ame]

The Mamas & the Papas - Twelve Thirty (Young Girls are Coming to the Canyon)


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3rnxQBizoU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3rnxQBizoU[/ame]

The Rolling Stones- Gimme Shelter


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAy7XYBQwc4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAy7XYBQwc4[/ame]

David Bowie- The Man Who Sold The World


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvwQmxLaknc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvwQmxLaknc[/ame]

Creedence Clearwater Revival- Fortunate Son


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcSuF7F6xXo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcSuF7F6xXo[/ame]

The Velvet Underground- I'm Waiting For The Man


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkqZeqdRnMw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkqZeqdRnMw[/ame]

Gordon Lightfoot- Sundown


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zufpr8BwY9U"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zufpr8BwY9U[/ame]

Cowboy Junkies- Misguided Angel


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRZbaxF7fZw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRZbaxF7fZw[/ame]

Tracy Chapman- She's Got Her Ticket


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/WiayZdPESno]The Andrews Sisters - Rum And Coca-Cola 1944 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

If you can name them without looking I'll give you whatever meager rep points I have to offer.  Scout's honor, of course.


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrMUh0fA3D8]Del Shannon - Runaway (Original) 1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

TheIceMan said:


> If you can name them without looking I'll give you whatever meager rep points I have to offer.  Scout's honor, of course.



I can't name them I have a cd of their music though


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPc-o-4Nsbk]Nickelback - Savin Me [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

drifter said:


> TheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can name them without looking I'll give you whatever meager rep points I have to offer.  Scout's honor, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't name them I have a cd of their music though
Click to expand...


Patty, Maxine and Laverne.  I didn't look but I did have to think.


----------



## Michelle420

I know I played it last night but I listen to songs more than once. This one is in my head LOL

[ame=http://youtu.be/XOEE-kR-Txg]Joni Mitchell - Help Me (1974) - YouTube[/ame]



Help me
I think I'm falling
In love again
When I get that crazy feeling
I know I'm in trouble again

Help me
I think I'm falling
In love with you
Are you going to let me go there by myself
That's such a lonely thing to do
Both of us flirting around
Flirting and flirting
Hurting too
We love our lovin'
But not like we love our freedom


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/6pcVdZBQjzs]Have A Happy - Elvis Presley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/RC_Z56rtdRw]Laura Nyro & Labelle - The Bells - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/JRf7_qa__F8]Laura Nyro - It's gonna take a miracle 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWRsgZuwf_8]Imagine Dragons - Demons (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcrEqIpi6sg]Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now (Live, 1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/eAHQ-9Fniac]Hey Nineteen - Steely Dan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/BGWVHyKRV2I]Steely Dan -- Reelin' In the Years (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/UfZWp-hGCdA]RIKKI DON'T LOSE THAT NUMBER (1974) by Steely Dan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

...

[ame=http://youtu.be/awAUMUCSicU]Lyrics - "Heaven (Little By Little)" by Theory of a Deadman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Steven_R

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg92QpjRcJk]Metallica - For Whom The Bell Tolls with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_igmjEB560]Florida Georgia Line - Stay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4y-RzVGrHg]Nickelback - Far Away [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPU8OAjjS4k]3 Doors Down - Kryptonite - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

_You can come as you are with just your heart
And I'll take you in though you're rejected and hurt,
To me you're worth, girl, what you have within.
Oh honey, boy, I don't need no superstar cause I'll accept you as you are.
You won't be denied cause I'm satisfied with the love that you can inspire.
You don't have to be a star, baby, to be in my show;
_ 

[ame=http://youtu.be/rH7J1HBHTNw]YOU DONT HAVE TO BE A STAR - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i28UEoLXVFQ]Cinderella - Don't Know What You Got (Till It's Gone) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2q_-xN2N54]Tesla - Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bKSqKpdEFI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bKSqKpdEFI[/ame]

The Doors- Touch Me


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMbMaz-mwJo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMbMaz-mwJo[/ame]

The Doors- The Crystal Ship


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE32pvvaDT8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE32pvvaDT8[/ame]

The Doors- Roadhouse Blues


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPgTjUloUEI]ORIGINAL Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade Of Pale / Widescreen / LyRiCs (english/deutsch) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBTOGVb_cQg]Aerosmith - Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-kO1jKE3DM]Limp Bizkit Behind Blue Eyes HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhC1pI76Rqo]Evanescence - Everybody's Fool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

If I can wedge in a song ?????? ....LOL ......I'll be quick  I  swear 

this is what I heard often  while on a  short trip to a lovely South American country last week!

LOVE IT!!!!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WarFv1a0PC8&list=PLiRTsa-sK8G4o69upJzaAZA5EgRwFdOg-&index=4]franco de vita traigo una pena. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

CHILE was the country


----------



## skye

Argentina almost made it .....gorgeous place too....


----------



## skye

love high places .... Latin American   loveliness ......pure sweetness ...and lobster and yummy food..  the food in Latin America my brothers  wow.

please continue


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW2KN7Tz89s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW2KN7Tz89s[/ame]

Procol Harum- Conquistador


----------



## skye

no


----------



## skye

SALSA rules LOL


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya4R7ZswMwA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya4R7ZswMwA[/ame]

Rolling Stones- She's A Rainbow


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgUs7yWnDJ8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgUs7yWnDJ8[/ame]

Velvet Underground- Sweet Jane(alternate outro)


----------



## skye

my secret ok?    (this is only between you and I ok? our secret)  I adore this latin american song ...so sexy...and yummy .....do you speak Spanish? no? it's ok .... then listen to the harmonies its very beautiful...

latin americans are very romantic.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8zNYuCMEtg]Te veo venir soledad Franco De Vita - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Franco alive the same song and all  ... do you want to see Franco?here sweets...he is all black the handsome one 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG5kCOi1Lfs]Franco De Vita - Te Veo Venir Soledad (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

i can dace that.... i can dance salsa...you?


----------



## skye

good night and...we all know that Jimmy  rules and s*** and thats all....foxy lady ...he rules he is the master ...and good night y'all   muah!
  good night darlinks of hell    thats all you are  and much more  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PVjcIO4MT4]The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Foxey Lady (Miami Pop 1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Lucille Ball

Jitterbug Bite

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CWhNTbehIhM&feature=kp


----------



## Impenitent

Katherine Hepburn

The Calla Lilies are in Bloom Again

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WNtz0r5pmXo


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zapVzkKbrKA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zapVzkKbrKA[/ame]

King Crimson- In the Court of the Crimson King


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU7b1aNL2Qs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU7b1aNL2Qs[/ame]

Emerson, Lake & Palmer- Lucky Man


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJkmHQ2q--I"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJkmHQ2q--I[/ame]

Jethro Tull- Locomotive Breath


----------



## April

skye said:


> my secret ok?    (this is only between you and I ok? our secret)  I adore this latin american song ...so sexy...and yummy .....do you speak Spanish? no? it's ok .... then listen to the harmonies its very beautiful...
> 
> latin americans are very romantic.
> 
> 
> Te veo venir soledad Franco De Vita - YouTube



Dammit, Skye...how is it supposed to remain a secret when you're telling the the board all about it...


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/6Whgn_iE5uc]Santana Feat. Rob Thomas - Smooth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/8NsJ84YV1oA]Carlos Santana - Oye Como Va - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/j5AUm_xaE9A]Carlos Santana - Samba Pa Ti - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/slvqH3kI6Vk]Black Magic Woman/Gypsy Queen, Santana HD 1080P - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

AngelsNDemons said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> my secret ok?    (this is only between you and I ok? our secret)  I adore this latin american song ...so sexy...and yummy .....do you speak Spanish? no? it's ok .... then listen to the harmonies its very beautiful...
> 
> latin americans are very romantic.
> 
> 
> Te veo venir soledad Franco De Vita - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, Skye...how is it supposed to remain a secret when you're telling the the board all about it...
Click to expand...




what...don't you trust the board...~~~~


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ6Dtat76UI]Unbreakable Heart - Three Days Grace (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esX4ESbdYgc]Cross Canadian Ragweed - Fightin' For - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiXo_LXknYg]Frida - I Know There's Something Going On (Video official restored) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5SeXKk-bLg]Hinder - Running In The Rain [Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN1J5sMv28Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN1J5sMv28Q[/ame]

Blind Faith- Can't Find My Way Home


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0[/ame]

James Gang- Funk #49


----------



## Impenitent

Marty Robbins

Don't Worry

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QVTKeVhN1Bc&feature=kp


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzrUqAtUcpU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzrUqAtUcpU[/ame]

Ten Years After- I'd Love to Change the World


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RJoLDFtpqU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RJoLDFtpqU[/ame]

Donovan- Season of the Witch


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjd01Cup8yw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjd01Cup8yw[/ame]

The Runaways- Cherry Bomb


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK3uf5V0pDA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK3uf5V0pDA[/ame]

The Pretenders- Back on the Chain Gang


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvJBguYHFck"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvJBguYHFck[/ame]

Bob Seger- Main Street


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qthR7ezI9bA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qthR7ezI9bA[/ame]

Traffic- Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W4JRVHeHPI]Elephant Revival "Ancient Sea" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRkS9c7IwL0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRkS9c7IwL0[/ame]

Grateful Dead- Ripple


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaStAAOUao8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaStAAOUao8[/ame]

The Grateful Dead- Dire Wolf


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4wmxyk-DqM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4wmxyk-DqM[/ame]

Grateful Dead- Ramble On Rose


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT8FEOJEFcI]Avenged Sevenfold - Shepherd Of Fire [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a76FeV2-Dw]The Black Crowes - She Talks To Angels (original video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV4DiAyExN0]Hoobastank - The Reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg2knMSq9sQ]Motley Crue - If I Die Tomorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7JvWbHSG7E]Five Finger Death Punch Far From Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keRMhpjjn_U&index=7&list=AL94UKMTqg-9AOXyF-IspmvOQtxdJFZ5Ag]Megadeth - Trust - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/ua4OQbAIdro]let it ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh8MIp2FOhc]Bon Jovi - I'll Be There For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/mYKWch_MNY0]Mac Davis - It's Hard To Be Humble (1980) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/Jwc0zfEVXRc]Heart..Sylvan Song..Dream Of The Archer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5zzTzGCtQ8]Kiss - Hard Luck Woman Official Music Video HQ by Ximbadores - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SbKP8D4YMQ]REST YOUR LOVE ON ME Bee Gees - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CA4CInDnTk8]Bee Gees - I've Gotta Get a Message to You - 1968 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Marty Robbins

Devil Woman

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh_XhovQB9M&feature=kp


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YSTeJOxiaw]Grateful Dead - Touch Of Grey (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/zoyh3Iwvhr4]Nikka Costa - Like A Feather - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/XIhg6eqmdn4]The Pretenders - Creep (Live At London's Jakob Street Studios 1995) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HjCbKnzDzQ]Bonnie Raitt, Aaron Neville & Gregg Allman -Tell It Like It Is.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/i1X1z4NuMys]AARON NEVILLE-FOR YOUR PRECIOUSLOVE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyEn9LIR9cI]John Lennon - Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/bnVXIUyshng]She's Gone (1976) - Hall & Oates - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yam5uK6e-bQ]The Cranberries - Dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Franco De Vita - Te Veo Venir Soledad  >>>>>>>>>>>>>still   listening to this


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCsVXdxBWZM]The Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody 1966 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/Pu8KFlfzk3Y]What's Love Got To Do With It (Black & White Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/p6kY_I7rUiE]Macy Gray - I Try - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

now and then we tend to post this my darlings of hell....i think its nice....hope yous likey as i do




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7icX-uHIp0]Van Morrison ~ Queen of the Slipstream (1988) ???? ????¸.?*´¨ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p47fEXGabaY]Ricky Martin - Livin' La Vida Loca - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/UVYBKR-saj4]Avenged Sevenfold - A Little Piece of Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Steven_R

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ17LTYOrto]Gloria - Laura Branigan 1982 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/MS91knuzoOA]Pearl Jam - Jeremy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rZ55EZTExg]The Police, Synchronicity I[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UIB9Y4OFPs]DEF LEPPARD - "Pour Some Sugar On Me" (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThirdTerm

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPC2Fp7IT7o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPC2Fp7IT7o[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IF5TfnmV0k]Shinedown - I'll Follow You [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ChbxMVgGV4]Pearl Jam - Black (Unplugged 1992) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FMfsT11pdA]Metallica Fade to Black in real HD !!!! awesome !!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYeZJ9_Hmwg]Poison Every Rose Has Its Thorn official music video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/tnmrIK1paSs]Corinne Bailey Rae - Que Sera Sera - Glastonbury 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Q7Em4fUOrZo]The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - Your Guardian Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/_iXqCvkW1pg]3 Doors Down - When I'm Gone Music Video [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Q0VRj2uw9L0]Nickelback - Gotta Be Somebody [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPBzTxZQG5Q]3 Doors Down - Here Without You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4y-RzVGrHg]Nickelback - Far Away [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5pUOVC50Y8]Journey - Open Arms (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-A7veqWowI4]REO Speedwagon Hi Infidelity 1 10 I Wish You Were There - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMD8hBsA-RI]Journey - Faithfully - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C21G2OkHEYo]John Denver - Annie's Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

pity the so and so went all Islamic on us  ... 

but .... apart from that horrible fact 


very nice song!

(thank you again)
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mBh7iRWqp0]Cat Stevens(Yusuf Islam) - Heaven(where true love goes) + Lyrics (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Muah!! love ya' all my brothers and sisters.... good night.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acB15vnsowc]Jimi Hendrix - Angel HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

I dunno why but TheIceman is HOT, lol. Love that avie.


----------



## Steven_R

Because today starts the World Cup and because the answer to every question is Motorhead, I give you this little offering:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd9mxnvHeCM]Motörhead - Going To Brazil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Steven_R

One of the first songs I learned to play on the guitar:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAM6eeEKrxQ]Status Quo - Caroline - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Steven_R

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2G5rfPISIwo]Iron Maiden - The Trooper - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMNgbISmF4I]Aerosmith - Crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBTOGVb_cQg]Aerosmith - Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwtdhWltSIg&list=PLR0SxIFAY4pqSYWADK2ELLISpig5NWepf]R.E.M. - Losing My Religion (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwlogyj7nFE]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under The Bridge (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aF9AJm0RFc]Johnny Cash - Hurt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgFQ6WmxdMs]Shinedown - Simple Man (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

for a princess ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kBlty0JvHE]You Send Me- Steve Miller Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_igmjEB560]Florida Georgia Line - Stay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/mcXYz0gtJeM]Nirvana - Where did you sleep last night - Unplugged in new york - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/7x_QO0oFeGU]Beirut - Postcards From Italy | Haldern Pop Festival 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/mgIu4ToudyQ]Beirut at Bonnaroo 2011: Elephant Gun (in HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/U7tp0tWuuoM]Alabama Shakes - You Ain't Alone (T in the Park 2012) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/vaE9vlrhX-k]Farewell Nova Scotia - Gordon Lightfoot live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Helmet - Unsung

[ame=http://youtu.be/jBfygUiS50g]Helmet - Unsung - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Extreme - More Than Words

[ame=http://youtu.be/UrIiLvg58SY]Extreme - More Than Words - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Extreme - Decadence Dance

[ame=http://youtu.be/OoKJpcROgJk]Extreme - Decadence Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Kansas - Dust in the Wind - Live and Unplugged

[ame=http://youtu.be/lQem15Ow6hw]Kansas Dust in the Wind live unplugged - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

Hey, welcome back, [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]!


----------



## Ropey

Gracie said:


> Hey, welcome back, [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]!



 

[ame=http://youtu.be/UeQsZOQqO6I]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Karn Evil 9 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Taco - Puttin' On The Ritz

[ame=http://youtu.be/OA358YVquP8]Taco - Puttin' On The Ritz 1983 HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yP7ZS7XkzQg]Seether Feat Amy Lee - Broken [Live @ Rock In Rio 2004] HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qBlBUKre-o]Randy Rogers Band- Steal You Away lyrics.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heQNyYhuHZ4]Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOrTNBKUisw&feature=player_embedded]George Harrison - Love Comes To Everyone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

And yes, I busted out George ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnFs7SCI3ZM]George Strait - I Cross My Heart (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Slag

What Is Life - George Harrison


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s-k8Q_40cA]Alan Jackson - Blue Ridge Mountain Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/MsW8rXPcnM0]Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft #1 Hit(1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/i5b65hociXU]Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i28UEoLXVFQ]Cinderella - Don't Know What You Got (Till It's Gone) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w7OgIMMRc4]Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo]Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Buffalo Springfield - Expecting to Fly

[ame=http://youtu.be/hzMl0-bhNcM]Buffalo Springfield - Expecting to fly(Original Vid) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Game - Ali Bomaye 

[ame=http://youtu.be/eU4ZvfkmOck]The Game - Ali Bomaye (Explicit) ft. 2 Chainz, Rick Ross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Crosby, Stills & Nash - Wasted On The Way

[ame=http://youtu.be/Kg-Qdrr3XSk]Wasted On The Way - Crosby, Stills And Nash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cQh1ccqu8M]Nickelback - How You Remind Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXYiU_JCYtU]Linkin Park - Numb - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePVErcAUzK8]Three Days Grace - Chalk Outline - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsMqb9RQWGE]LEO SAYER WHEN I NEED YOU 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSFF5PveANo]- I Started a Joke-Robin Gibb - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9j6DE6RnSk]Billy Idol - White Wedding Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9Ffqq0Y25Y]My Name (Wearing Me Out) - Shinedown (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnKhsTXoKCI]Metallica-Master Of Puppets (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Extreme - Get the Funk Out

[ame=http://youtu.be/Eb1JFC2_lLc]EXTREME - GET THE FUNK OUT [HQ AUDIO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

Chickenfoot - Sexy Little Thing

[ame=http://youtu.be/VeqpRvFaCtI]Chickenfoot - "Sexy Little Thing" Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

Ok. here ya go, skye. Just for you.


----------



## skye

thank you


----------



## Ropey

Dr. John - I Walk On Guilded Splinters

[ame=http://youtu.be/kWvdO3l4_P8]Dr. John - I Walk On Guilded Splinters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Dr. John - Right Place Wrong Time

[ame=http://youtu.be/HT4RainY-lY]Dr. John - Right Place Wrong Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

*Ok people...chill. relax. smoke a little or sip on some wine...play some good music and try to get along in this thread...it's for ALL to post in. 

Get back OT please...

Peace, Love and all that shit...*


----------



## Ropey

Billy Preston - Will It Go Round in Circles

[ame=http://youtu.be/I_e-RQZVwxg]Billy Preston - Will It Go Round In Circles (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

I LOVE this song. Dedicated to some friends here that I love dearly.


----------



## Ropey

AngelsNDemons said:


> Ok people...chill. relax. smoke a little or sip on some wine...play some good music and try to get along in this thread...it's for ALL to post in.
> 
> *Get back OT please*...
> 
> Peace, Love and all that shit...



 

The Beatles - Get Back - Rooftop Concert

[ame=http://youtu.be/en-liwDGzaw]The Beatles - Get Back - Rooftop Concert - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Ropey

Paul McCartney and Wings - With a Little Luck

[ame=http://youtu.be/9XViNAoCq-k]Paul McCartney and Wings - With a Little Luck 1978 Video stereo widescreen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvjmAFRqBuU]10 Paul McCartney & Wings - Picasso's Last Words/Richard Cory (ROCKSHOW 1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Ropey

The Stranglers - Golden Brown

[ame=http://youtu.be/d7R7q1lSZfs]The Stranglers - Golden Brown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uN4BbDbsC9w]Love Will Keep Us Alive - The Eagles (Original HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/-R-elD0qRzE]Weird Al Yankovic live - You're Pitiful - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

If the Baby is ugly....it's ugly

Harry Chapin - Taxi

[ame=http://youtu.be/c5dwksSbD34]Harry Chapin--Taxi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sy5Tdksuwo]Eagles Tequilla Sunrise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

Going to play google games, people....so with that said...here is my goodnight song to y'all. LOVE this song. Hope you do too!


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZinLmuYjNo]Her Man - Gary Allan (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Hvs9vrEFCQ]Kevin Fowler - Penny for Your Thoughts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/IPF4xuqNMn8]The Andrea True Connection - More More More (1975) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/cM4kqL13jGM]Digable Planets - Rebirth Of Slick (Cool Like Dat) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/QAXttE8bimY]69 Boyz (Tootsee Roll) - 1994 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/c8AyVhs3gJU]Tag Team - Whoomp! (There It Is) (Original) [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


> Digable Planets - Rebirth Of Slick (Cool Like Dat) - YouTube





Sweet - Little Willy

[ame=http://youtu.be/JHyuIioJYBw]Sweet little willie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/wj23_nDFSfE]VAN McCOY - the hustle (1975) (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]  _my foot's tappin _ lol


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Digable Planets - Rebirth Of Slick (Cool Like Dat) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet - Little Willy
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/JHyuIioJYBw]Sweet little willie - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


.... who'd have thought of that one? haven't heard that in years


----------



## Michelle420

Ropey said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Digable Planets - Rebirth Of Slick (Cool Like Dat) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet - Little Willy
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/JHyuIioJYBw]Sweet little willie - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Good Song Ropey, nice to see that playful disco rock side


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7mdxsCfWHw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7mdxsCfWHw[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Bee Gees - Medley

[ame=http://youtu.be/KiTTxhzgw48]Bee Gees (11/16) - Medley part 1 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/FJdOYB1sL4U]Bee Gees (12/16) - Medley part 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_GZuqiEgP8]Political Incorrectness - Kevin Fowler(featuring Mark Chesnutt) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktvTqknDobU]Imagine Dragons - Radioactive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtP5IeNLi-c]Styx - Lady 1976 - Live and In Concert 2DVD set - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj0Rz-uP4Mk].[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/ojCikI9npJQ]The Spinners - I'll Be Around - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/wvkzoqQ5Oak]Los Lonely Boys - Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/gOE7LZFP2lo]Dirty deeds done dirt cheap, with lyrics. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BObOwtet-us]Close My Eyes Forever - Ozzy Osbourne Lita Ford & (official video) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhARTiIeGu8]The Tin Man- Kenny Chesney - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZbN_nmxAGk]Brad Paisley, Alison Krauss - Whiskey Lullaby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

A friend of mine:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcArvm3yCOI]Michael Dulin - Simply Satie (Timeless) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=RDD3ZNtOcY_1A&v=D3ZNtOcY_1A]Soundgarden - Live to Rise (From Marvel's THE AVENGERS) - Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOIS5taqA8]Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT5Cfzd8a4E]Ask Me To Stay Casey Donahew Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9mkMGKBuH8]Randy Rogers Band - In My Arms Instead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Trooper - Two for the Show


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tzEDJAzi9c]Wade Bowen - Who I am - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/O9kuNMdUq_0]DAVID BOWIE - FAME [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/ScVi_L817ec]David Bowie - Young Americans [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pep6nREBpS8]Scorpions - Still Loving You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

U2 - With Or Without You

[ame=http://youtu.be/XmSdTa9kaiQ]U2 - With Or Without You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Oasis - Champagne Supernova

[ame=http://youtu.be/g3C7DECI0jU]Oasis - Champagne Supernova - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Staind - Its Been A While

[ame=http://youtu.be/8q182kWAhiM]Staind - "Its Been A While" (lyrics) 2001 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Kid Rock - Only God Knows Why

[ame=http://youtu.be/0DQup4hd1_o]Kid Rock - Only God Knows Why [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Tal Bachman - She's So High

[ame=http://youtu.be/_ElORM9O-0U]Tal Bachman - She's So High - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh8MIp2FOhc]Bon Jovi - I'll Be There For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bob Dylan - Masters of War

[ame=http://youtu.be/Mvr72uTd7kc]Masters Of War, live 1963 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfD6V8b1zco"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfD6V8b1zco[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Accept - Balls to the Wall

[ame=http://youtu.be/B_3TlrZLpQ0]Accept - Balls to the Wall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkUnlejMqjQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkUnlejMqjQ[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/eVXqocPAz1k]Witchy Woman - Eagles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/FhH3mRkKDX8]Eagles - Take it easy 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Beenie Man Ft Fambo - I'm Okay Cause I'm Drinking Rum & Redbull 

[ame=http://youtu.be/ro2Ejt3CwuU]Beenie Man Ft Fambo - I'm Okay/Drinking Rum & Redbull - Gaza - July 2010 "U.T.G" Official HD Video - YouTube[/ame]



Get the rasta out!


----------



## Ropey

Molly Hatchett - Flirtin' With Disaster

[ame=http://youtu.be/Oj2MS_epfm8]Flirting With Disaster - Molly Hatchet[/ame]


----------



## skye

Father and son

Sean
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4dYJ4NFE44&feature=kp]this boy - sean lennon - YouTube[/ame]


them....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_vqE2hBWkg]The Beatles This Boy{Stereo Remaster} - YouTube[/ame]


I miss my father too much....  he died not long ago...miss him


----------



## skye

George Harrison watching....  
georgie poo you and your family and your loved ones are fine  ..shut up now and sing for all of us nobodies 

cool Thank you Sir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TeqyovfJzE]George Harrison watching This Boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

LOL



good night you strange people 


I love you


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2zEG9owql0]Hinder - What Ya Gonna Do - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/wj23_nDFSfE]VAN McCOY - the hustle (1975) (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/ur25tHXneUw]HERB ALPERT - RISE (HD & HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Ventures - Wipe Out

[ame=http://youtu.be/XjiOtouyBOg]The Ventures - Wipe Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/_RrA-R5VHQs]Evanescence - Call Me When You're Sober - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xf-Lesrkuc&list=RD8_5U0M9ErGA&index=8]Train - Drops of Jupiter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6VW4tMZbE]Clannad 'I Will Find You' ~ The Last of the Mohicans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNHShuGGtVU]Bonny Portmore - Loreena McKennitt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bbcejY9-Uc]CellBound-Fallen Angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv0lrPxn92g]Cassie Taylor - Haunted - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axX2Z1RBkGQ]I'd Rather Go Blind, The Frankie Starr Band (feat. Mary Bridget Davies) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/uqvEK6lxsnU]The Doors - Rock Me - Live in Boston 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8dyxGiBx3g]Shinedown - Save Me (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUaftAhF7nY]Metallica: Tuesday's Gone (feat.Jerry Cantrell,Pepper Keenan,Gary Rossington,Jim Martin) Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gw5pyjBYmQ]Danzig - mother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPU8OAjjS4k]3 Doors Down - Kryptonite - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YxaaGgTQYM]Evanescence - Bring Me To Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaiaaar88EM]DEF LEPPARD - "Hysteria" (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvHSrlaXht4]Evanescence - Bring Me To Life (Live In Las Vegas) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3XsHMOEQGc]Carolina Chocolate Drops - "Leaving Eden" Live at the Grand Ole Opry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s5DnoEHAGI]JIMI HENDRIX 4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLWMhAqqXoA]Jimi Hendrix - Red house - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/2RwVEcsix8Q]Ginuwine - Pony (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbxuXq_981s]Florida Georgia Line - This Is How We Roll ft. Luke Bryan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALV-QtDFpSw]Luke Bryan - Play It Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

George Benson.
 "Poquito Spanish Poquito Funk"
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQwft9Z42sU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQwft9Z42sU[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IF5TfnmV0k]Shinedown - I'll Follow You [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/vjHKG2cjXK8]Lacuna Coil - Daylight Dancer - Comalies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/As4DWb-4DTo]Lacuna Coil - Tight Rope - Comalies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Neil Young - Hey Hey, My My

[ame=http://youtu.be/LQ123T3zD2k]Neil Young - Hey Hey, My My (Live at Farm Aid 1985) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ThqUJfwrg3o]A Perfect Circle - Gravity (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDB-yswOrzc]Lynyrd Skynyrd - That Smell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/JyX7dHmaRlA]LL Cool J - Mama Said Knock You Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

LL Cool J - Headsprung

[ame=http://youtu.be/JQcAzie9AJ0]LL Cool J - Headsprung - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Discombobulated

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnreN5LsjvQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnreN5LsjvQ[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Alan Parsons Project - La Sagrada Familia

[ame=http://youtu.be/ebng2-OrYOM]The Alan Parsons Project- La Sagrada Familia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kh2ZqC9SkY]Joan Baez - Diamonds And Rust (French TV studio, 1977) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqds0B_meys]Three Days Grace - Animal I Have Become - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG5PJKxfMtE]Amaryllis - Shinedown (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ujQzI5PEmmc]Fireflight - You Decide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/vpcEed5ZKNk]Ra - Don't Turn Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/d9JwcuSZbpk]Breaking Benjamin - You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/OYjZK_6i37M]Godsmack - I Stand Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/YlUKcNNmywk]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiSfTyrvJlg]Hinder - Lips Of An Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Michelle420

Sorry fellow music posters, I play the same song over and over again until I'm sick of it  This has been in my head about two weeks 


[ame=http://youtu.be/XOEE-kR-Txg]Joni Mitchell - Help Me (1974) - YouTube[/ame]

Help me
I think I'm falling
In love again
When I get that crazy feeling
I know I'm in trouble again
I'm in trouble
'Cause you're a rambler and a gambler
And a sweet taIking ladies man
And you love your lovin'
But not like you love your freedom

Help me
I think I'm falling
In love too fast
It's got me hoping for the future
And worrying about the past
'Cause I've seen some hot hot blazes
Come down to smoke and ash
We love our lovin'
But not like we love our freedom

Didn't it feel good
We were sitting there talking
Or lying there not talking
Didn't it feel good
You dance with the lady
With the hole in her stocking
Didn't it feel good
Didn't it feel good

Help me
I think I'm falling
In love with you
_*Are you going to let me go there by myself
That's such a lonely thing to do
Both of us flirting around
Flirting and flirting
Hurting too
We love our lovin
But not like we love our freedom*_  Great lines !


© 1973; Crazy Crow Music


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/iE9TNG8IQNI]The Marmalade - Reflections of My Life - Vietnam Vets - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/oCuQQcISZTM]Starbuck Moonlight feels right - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

One from one of my favorite groups:


Nickelback


Photograph


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Myles Kennedy <  swoons  >  with Alter Bridge..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Yeah Yeah Yeah's


Gold Lion


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Nickelback

Burn it to the Ground


----------



## Ropey

Into The Night by Santana ft Chad Kroeger 

[ame=http://youtu.be/fQ9nQNx0KEs]Santana feat. Chad Kroeger - Into The Night ft. Chad Kroeger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Ropey said:


> Into The Night by Santana ft Chad Kroeger
> 
> Santana feat. Chad Kroeger - Into The Night ft. Chad Kroeger - YouTube



OMG Hell ya.. Awesome.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud4HuAzHEUc]Three Days Grace - Pain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

TheIceMan said:


> Three Days Grace - Pain - YouTube




Amazing song


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sTQ0QdkN3Q]Bullet For My Valentine - Tears Don't Fall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bDg7n-chhU]Avenged Sevenfold - Beast And The Harlot (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtf14WlPH-E]Seether - Immortality (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Will Wallner & Vivien Vain - The Battle Of Clyst Heath

[ame=http://youtu.be/gmPydgf7KfY]Will Wallner & Vivien Vain: The Battle Of Clyst Heath (DEMO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ehim64JpR8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ehim64JpR8[/ame]

Joan Jett- Time Has Come Today


----------



## Ropey

Guns N' Roses - Paradise City

[ame=http://youtu.be/Rbm6GXllBiw]Guns N' Roses - Paradise City - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Christina Perri

Human


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET3-t1jFmo0]Seether - Fine Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vz4yIgnFt0]ICED EARTH - Anthem (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/3biZkA-TNvs]Björk - Army of Me (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94bGzWyHbu0]Avenged Sevenfold - Nightmare [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/gEPmA3USJdI]AC/DC - Highway to Hell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/yxUQQVc2yrA]Phantom Lord - Jump in the Fire - Metallica Mustaine @ Fillmore 2011 - clean audio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/0FMfsT11pdA]Metallica Fade to Black in real HD !!!! awesome !!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

sailor sailing salty waters ....very salty


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ooq7WPqd5s]Rod Stewart - Sailing ( Original Music Video ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen

skye said:


> sailor sailing salty waters ....very salty
> 
> 
> Rod Stewart - Sailing ( Original Music Video ) - YouTube





Yeah...Rod could do sleazy well.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Love this one.


----------



## skye

Alba gu brath





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1XJ72BPXao]Rod Stewart - First Cut Is The Deepest - TOTP 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZpDQJnI4OhU]Mary J. Blige, U2 - One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DelhLppPSxY]Avenged Sevenfold - Hail To The King [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/_NQTEy-xDkg]Jack Johnson Live at the Greek - If I Could w/ Money Mark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

ain't love a bitch baby?  ...aint it? 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN07R9PN9MU]Rod Stewart - Ain't Love A Bitch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

ain't love ...a  ..........  i don;t know LOL


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_igmjEB560]Florida Georgia Line - Stay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMF4B3wDO_E]Eli Young Band - When it Rains - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgN1pwmuRyU]Cross Canadian Ragweed - Constantly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fcg148Bnq1o]ThundHerStruck 1 - Laughlin River Run - Pioneer Laughlin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ffr-G6abbxA]Five Dollar fine for Whining Chris Ledoux - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/cNkl1avYXRM]Frank Zappa - Black Napkins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE]Neil Young - Heart Of Gold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen

One of the best songs on the 90's.  Period.


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_MbqJqrEjY]Rest Your Love On Me By BEE-GEES With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen

Damn....it's getting serious.


----------



## TheIceMan

WelfareQueen said:


> Damn....it's getting serious.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE8BgQzyktE



Are you saying you don't like the Bee Gees, ma'am?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

WelfareQueen said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74



Great song.. If i had reps left, I'd give them to ya.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

TheIceMan said:


> Rest Your Love On Me By BEE-GEES With Lyrics - YouTube



<Coughs up a kidney>  Umm, perhaps this belongs on Disco Lane with the theme from Sesame Street? Just sayin.


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtS0rwQK_pI].[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

LadyGunSlinger said:


> TheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rest Your Love On Me By BEE-GEES With Lyrics - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Coughs up a kidney>  Umm, perhaps this belongs on Disco Lane with the theme from Sesame Street? Just sayin.
Click to expand...


Perhaps.  Except it's a country song if you listen to it.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Puddle of Mudd

Control

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IInVP-WHEk]control puddle of mudd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen

TheIceMan said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn....it's getting serious.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE8BgQzyktE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying you don't like the Bee Gees, ma'am?
Click to expand...



Ah....Bee Gees Country....not my cup of tea.  But I have liked a lot of the stuff you've posted.  When I think Bee Gees I get an image of polyester jump suits and bad disco.


----------



## WelfareQueen

LadyGunSlinger said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great song.. If i had reps left, I'd give them to ya.
Click to expand...




Thank you kind lady.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

WelfareQueen said:


> TheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn....it's getting serious.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE8BgQzyktE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying you don't like the Bee Gees, ma'am?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah....Bee Gees Country....not my cup of tea.  But I have liked a lot of the stuff you've posted.  When I think Bee Gees I get an image of polyester jump suits and bad disco.
Click to expand...



lmao!!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

WelfareQueen said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great song.. If i had reps left, I'd give them to ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you kind lady.
Click to expand...


Anytime ;-)


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Nickelback

If Everyone Cared


Love this song


----------



## WelfareQueen

I think the Bee Gees Country song was a touching tribute to a lady love.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

TheIceMan said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rest Your Love On Me By BEE-GEES With Lyrics - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Coughs up a kidney>  Umm, perhaps this belongs on Disco Lane with the theme from Sesame Street? Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps.  Except it's a country song if you listen to it.
Click to expand...


It's lovely.. I was just messing around with you..


----------



## WelfareQueen

I was too.  I think it was appreciated.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Paramore

The Only Exception


----------



## TheIceMan

WelfareQueen said:


> I was too.  I think it was appreciated.



I was part of the hired muscle in a biker bar in S FL 1979 first time I heard that song.  I was like WTF is THIS?  

Song kind of stuck with me though.  I'm afraid I missed out on wearing your outfit though.


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heQNyYhuHZ4]Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NMxwbn_QoU]Seether - Country Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

The Cranberries

When You're Gone

Totally love Delores O'Reardan's voice..


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktvTqknDobU]Imagine Dragons - Radioactive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6IN-s_L6vs]Train - Drops of Jupiter (ACOUSTIC LIVE!) - YouTube[/ame]

Acoustic version , Train ; Drops Of Jupiter


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Imagine Dragons ; Demons
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWRsgZuwf_8]Imagine Dragons - Demons (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


Everyone has given them a lot of shit for this song but I love it..


----------



## WelfareQueen

TheIceMan said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was too.  I think it was appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was part of the hired muscle in a biker bar in S FL 1979 first time I heard that song.  I was like WTF is THIS?
> 
> Song kind of stuck with me though.  I'm afraid I missed out on wearing your outfit though.
Click to expand...


I was about 6 years old in 1979.  Missed the whole polyester jump suit thing.  But to be fair, the Bee Gees Song is pretty.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Zzyfcys1aLM]The Wallflowers - One Headlight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen

Ropey said:


> The Wallflowers - One Headlight - YouTube





Saw them in D.C. a couple of years ago Ropey.  Good show...and of course they did this song.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Played last weekend in a friends bar.  We basically just jam....we've both played for years and at this point can play just about anything.  This song got the best response.  Just playing acoustics though amps...no vocal shit.  It really sounds good.  The pull offs are hard as hell...particularly when you try to sync up with someone else.  Anyway...cool tune.  Enjoy.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/VYIxUM-CnSw]Hinder - Get Stoned (Uncensored) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-Naa1HXeDQ]Matchbox Twenty - 3AM [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nPPRQeTxTY]John Mellencamp - Wild Night ft. Me'Shell Ndegeocello - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/5LLbGYbZbes]Origin Of Irish Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiUF0UZ3Quo]311 - All Mixed Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

TheIceMan said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was too.  I think it was appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was part of the hired muscle in a biker bar in S FL 1979 first time I heard that song.  I was like WTF is THIS?
> 
> Song kind of stuck with me though.  I'm afraid I missed out on wearing your outfit though.
Click to expand...



Roadhouse! Were you more Patrick Swayze or along the lines of Sam Elliot?


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/Xezg3z5IE8I]DON HENLEY [Eagles] - THE HEART OF THE MATTER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Screaming Trees

Bed of Roses
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAmZsfFKCxU]Screaming Trees - Bed Of Roses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Ropey said:


> Eric Clapton - Sign Language (1976) - YouTube



Anything by Slowhand is amazing..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5UOC0C0x8Q]Stone Temple Pilots - Plush (Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Stone Temple Pilots
Plush

Love this song..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Alice in Chains
Dirt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAZcFVuSo0M]Alice In Chains - Dirt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

Gracie said:


> TheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was too.  I think it was appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was part of the hired muscle in a biker bar in S FL 1979 first time I heard that song.  I was like WTF is THIS?
> 
> Song kind of stuck with me though.  I'm afraid I missed out on wearing your outfit though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Roadhouse! Were you more Patrick Swayze or along the lines of Sam Elliot?
Click to expand...


I was 19.  Which would you guess ....


----------



## Gracie

Well...hoping Sam Elliot. Oy._ Waves self_.


----------



## TheIceMan

Gracie said:


> Well...hoping Sam Elliot. Oy._ Waves self_.



He looks a "little" older than 19 in that movie.


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Tj75Arhq5ho]Metallica - Nothing Else Matters [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgoJW_x07Kc]When I'm Gone - 3 Doors Down(Military Tribute) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Kid Rock
Only God Knows Why

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DQup4hd1_o]Kid Rock - Only God Knows Why [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT8FEOJEFcI]Avenged Sevenfold - Shepherd Of Fire [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLHwqv0zANc]Billy Currington - Let Me Down Easy - YouTube[/ame]

Billy Currington
Let Me Down Easy...

Loveeeeeeeeeeee this song..  Love him too! LOL


----------



## Gracie

I just don't listen to this stuff any more. 
Used to. All the time. But now I am in to boring stuff...like meditative yoga stuff..and Native American flutes and drums. Well, not boring to me, but prolly to youse guys.

Stuff like this:


----------



## WelfareQueen

Gracie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8UR2TFUp8w





Love this song and the entire CD.


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Bleipriester said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t5wW_tTiQA



Just took a listen..  Awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3TIncTTL4k]Soup Dragons - Divine Thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02VRCVh05NU]Give In To Me - Three Days Grace (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXkmFIKvht4]Motörhead - "Ace Of Spades" - Musikladen - 15/01/1981 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2AC41dglnM]AC/DC - Thunderstruck - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/8ecE1UML1q8]Waylon Jennings - I`ve Always Been Crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE2B_kCfvss]The Rolling Stones - Wild Horses -HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Alter Bridge's Myles Kennedy & Mark Tremonti "Addicted To Pain"


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Grace Potter and The Nocturnals - Paris


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crOZk88eCcg]Foo Fighters - Everlong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen

This one will get your blood pumping.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

WelfareQueen said:


> This one will get your blood pumping.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE5f561Y1x4




Wish I had reps left!


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yo8_U2sCA74]The Smashing Pumpkins - 1979 (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen

LadyGunSlinger said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one will get your blood pumping.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE5f561Y1x4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had reps left!
Click to expand...




Thank You.  Lady G I love the stuff you post as well.  You have excellent taste imho.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

WelfareQueen said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one will get your blood pumping.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE5f561Y1x4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had reps left!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You.  Lady G I love the stuff you post as well.  You have excellent taste imho.
Click to expand...


You too!!!   <  hugs  >  Love your taste in music also


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAIhTDKNAjc]Broken Glass - Three Days Grace (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPmTGFg06zA]Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - If You Leave - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcRLh9KLoKc]Pet Shop Boys - West End Girls (Extended Dance Mix) (12" Vinyl Single) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

BuckCherry
Crazy Bitch


Listen to the words**   lol

PS-Love this song


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkXNEmtf9tk]Black Velvet by Alannah Myles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECFVG8Csn-o&index=3&list=PLC27BE08F755CB889]Heart - Rockin Heaven Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Who needs Mexico? Baby lets stay home-



Sheryl Crow - "Easy"



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST7btkkoaNU]Sheryl Crow - Easy (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

picture just because.. her voice


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Red Hot Chili Peppers

Love Rollercoaster


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Muse

Starlight


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Muse

Uprising


----------



## WelfareQueen

Muse is freaking awesome.  I saw them open for U2 a few years ago.  LGS...you're on a roll.  Great choice.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/_gmG34wu1bM]Scorpions Maybe I Maybe You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/ftjEcrrf7r0]U2 - One - Anton Corbjin Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/wdCJRybAtso]U2 - I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/GzZWSrr5wFI]U2 - Where The Streets Have No Name - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://youtu.be/3JjDDgK8KXc]U2 - Bullet The Blue Sky - YouTube[/ame]

Bullet the Blue Sky (What a phrase)


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/5Y1YFH9A3Bw]U2 - The Fly Official Video (HD) (FULL VERSION) - YouTube[/ame]

A U2 Kick


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz2GVlQkn4Q]KONGOS - Come With Me Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ckom3gf57Yw]Metallica - The Unforgiven (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/ByZU28u81Qw]Uriah Heep - Rainbow Demon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM213aMKTHg]Lady Antebellum - Need You Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPW7T_tu3PM]Staind - So Far Away [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0VRj2uw9L0]Nickelback - Gotta Be Somebody [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dipFMJckZOM]Vincent (Starry Starry Night) Don McLean - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9CXnn_Y_pw]FLEETWOOD MAC - Featuring: BOB WELCH - 1973 - "Hypnotized" - 2012 Video Edit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cx5PcB1t-s8]Hinder - All American Nightmare - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTYHYglem-M]Annihilator - Alison Hell [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/5V430M59Yn8]Can't Help Falling In Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpCHsO6cwx8]Starset - My Demons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander




----------



## WelfareQueen

Love this one.  So true......


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Zander

This is some wild shit.....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

WelfareQueen said:


> Love this one.  So true......
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdwKfbKFnUE



Pearl Jam is one of my favorite groups.


----------



## WelfareQueen

LadyGunSlinger said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this one.  So true......
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdwKfbKFnUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl Jam is one of my favorite groups.
Click to expand...




Mine too.  Hail Hail...is an amazing song.  I really have never heard lyrics that describe the pros and cons of a relationship better.  That is it.   

I really like the stuff you have posted as well.  Thanks LGS.


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tl-N9FJMpY]King Diamond "Give Me Your Soul" (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Zander said:


> This is some wild shit.....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jw7yk8hm_0



 

[ame=http://youtu.be/sOOebk_dKFo]IMMORTAL (Official) - "ALL SHALL FALL" music video HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukick72Qafc]Brantley Gilbert - Bottoms Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

WelfareQueen said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this one.  So true......
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdwKfbKFnUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl Jam is one of my favorite groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too.  *Hail Hail...is an amazing song. * I really have never heard lyrics that describe the pros and cons of a relationship better.  That is it.
> 
> I really like the stuff you have posted as well.  Thanks LGS.
Click to expand...



< Soft hug > You're welcome and yea it is!!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Hail To The King

Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## derk

[ame=http://youtu.be/X10xr96RzQI]Black Sabbath - Country Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Queens of the Stone Age

I Appear Missing



love this song..


----------



## April

Ropey said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is some wild shit.....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jw7yk8hm_0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/sOOebk_dKFo]IMMORTAL (Official) - "ALL SHALL FALL" music video HD - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...







couldn't resist...


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Listening to the Tom Petty one right now..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

OMG.. totally love it..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

WQ .. you n me.. Peas N Carrots in music.. &#9829;


----------



## WelfareQueen

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Queens of the Stone Age
> 
> I Appear Missing
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9OfBcjyxKY
> 
> 
> love this song..





Sticking with Dave Grohl....


----------



## WelfareQueen

LadyGunSlinger said:


> WQ .. you n me.. Peas N Carrots in music.. &#9829;




If I post any Bee Gees Country you have permission to shoot me.


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzX0rhF8buo]Avenged Sevenfold - Dear God [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

WelfareQueen said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Queens of the Stone Age
> 
> I Appear Missing
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9OfBcjyxKY
> 
> 
> love this song..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticking with Dave Grohl....
Click to expand...


Wish I could rep you again


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

WelfareQueen said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> WQ .. you n me.. Peas N Carrots in music.. &#9829;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I post any Bee Gees Country you have permission to shoot me.
Click to expand...


 Done


----------



## PixieStix

TheIceMan said:


> Kevin Fowler - Penny for Your Thoughts - YouTube



Oh boy


----------



## derk

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Listening to the Tom Petty one right now..



Is it a new album or song?

[ame=http://youtu.be/9TlBTPITo1I]Tom Petty - You Don't Know How It Feels (Video Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen

PixieStix said:


> TheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Fowler - Penny for Your Thoughts - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy
Click to expand...



Hey Pixie....there's a CD by Ween called 12 Golden Country Greats.  Quite possibly the funnest record ever made.  Absolutely authentic country made in Nashville made by the best musicians there.  I cannot even begin to describe it.  *Please, please listen to this first song.  You will laugh your ass off.* 





And another one.  They're all great.


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar5GaTC440M&list=RDAr5GaTC440M]Walter Egan w/ Stevie Nicks - Magnet And Steel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUgUcVnT3NI]Tullamore Dew / Phoenix ~ Dan Fogelberg [ CC ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

theiceman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsXT_XUNDb8]Tom Petty - Saving Grace (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/fFnOfpIJL0M]Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Refugee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY]Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know (feat. Kimbra) - official video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen

And another.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Something for fun.


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOOiZAHFvfc]"Here Comes My Girl" - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - DAMN THE TORPEDOES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

Petty rocks!


----------



## WelfareQueen

HelenaHandbag said:


> "Here Comes My Girl" - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - DAMN THE TORPEDOES - YouTube




Which one?


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNxfPAF1frM]Tom Petty - Breakdown (Live 1985) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen

Since I started this Tom Petty thing, I guess I might as well keep it rolling.  Always loved this song.


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/hglVqACd1C8]Tool - Sober [hq - fullscreen] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

I once upon a time had ALL his albums in cassette tapes. What is that guitar he plays...a steel guitar? Love the sound of it.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Gracie said:


> I once upon a time had ALL his albums in cassette tapes. What is that guitar he plays...a steel guitar? Love the sound of it.





Always loved him as well.  I dated this gorgeous girl in high school.  When we broke up I listened to Even the Losers over and over.  It felt like therapy.


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/UUXBCdt5IPg]Tool - Vicarious - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/EiR1hmpk-x4]Tool The Grudge - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

Some of this stuff I never heard of before. Dang, I am OLD.


----------



## Ropey

Gracie said:


> Some of this stuff I never heard of before. Dang, I am OLD.





You think you're old? Dirt and I are in a competition.


It's winning though. 



[ame=http://youtu.be/KfAtqCTs39A]Metallica - Orion live 2006 (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/6DHNbnNYq30]TOOL - The Patient - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

I vaguely remember whitesnake. I don't know where my head was at that time. I think with SuperTramp, lol.


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ja3LGFY1i0o]Tool Reflection - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

Ellen, this is your song. Do you remember? You did not want the drums in this style, but you get it right this way. Let´s not talk about the lyrics 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_DpfFL-aDU]ECLIPSE - Bleed And Scream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Ok, let me try this again with a working link..

Alter Bridge
In Loving Memory for my brother ..


----------



## derk

[ame=http://youtu.be/xs-emvLUY20]Anathema - One Last Goodbye HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/pafY6sZt0FE]Grateful Dead - Truckin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/CgnQVjp3VUY]Grateful Dead - Touch Of Grey - 11/03/91 - Golden Gate Park (OFFICIAL) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9Ffqq0Y25Y]My Name (Wearing Me Out) - Shinedown (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G8QItjTSDA]Five Finger Death Punch - Remember Everything - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Soft Cell

Tainted Love


----------



## WelfareQueen

Hey LGS.  This is a latter day Pearl Jam song.  It is about overcoming life's bullshit and getting stronger with wisdom and age.  I think you'll like.  One my favorite songs of theirs.  Take Care.      Oh...and crank it.


----------



## Ernie S.

This one make me think of Ben.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JT8zLTaKxeE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JT8zLTaKxeE[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

WelfareQueen said:


> Hey LGS.  This is a latter day Pearl Jam song.  It is about overcoming life's bullshit and getting stronger with wisdom and age.  I think you'll like.  One my favorite songs of theirs.  Take Care.      Oh...and crank it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Aqr_D8c1Sk



The guitar in this is mad crazy..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Bush

Glycerine


@WelfareQueen..  are you a fan?


----------



## PixieStix

INXS
A New Sensation

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jujG5X9iZs]INXS - New Sensation HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Peter Gabriel

Solsbury Hill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fF8wU4Nl9Y]Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Ace of Base

The Sign

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNPjeIamsck]Ace of Base - The Sign (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxDcWvZCSRg]I Don't Care - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4VCpTZye10]Three Days Grace - Break - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

A little Folk Metal.....erg...I mean a lot

Oh I love this!


----------



## Ernie S.

Any one else remember this? [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P7fw9vGgv4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P7fw9vGgv4[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/SGyOaCXr8Lw]The Rolling Stones - Start Me Up - Official Promo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/VyK1bZZ7E-s]The Rolling Stones - Far Away Eyes - OFFICIAL PROMO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Country Joe and the Fish

Woodstock

"Feel Like I'm Fixin' to Die"

Country Joe & the Fish ? ?Feel Like I?m Fixin? to Die Rag? | Woodstock


----------



## Impenitent

Country Joe and the Fish

Monterey Pop Festival 1967

"Sweet Lorraine"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YDhLYJMPlYg


----------



## peach174

Ernie S. said:


> Any one else remember this? [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION]
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P7fw9vGgv4




Yes I do Ernie. [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]
Do you remember their flute and cello solo's?
I thought that was soooo......... GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I totally tripped out on that.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/QBWpIlSlZpU]Oliver ~ Good morning starshine ? (1969) lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/F3-QltrO7ZE]Gino Vannelli- I Just Wanna Stop Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJKuS6IcQRo]Feel Good - Lira - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xMuMKVsIGo]"Doolin Dalton" The Eagles@Wells Fargo Center Philadelphia 7/16/13 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4a40FjB_sM]Marshall Tucker Band - Fire on the Mountain (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0RC21L2xq8]Crosby Stills & Nash "Helplessly Hoping" Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrRVW-p8SJ8]Fleetwood Mac "The Dance" TUSK - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen

Helena....great choice.    Here's mine from the same group.  Amazing song....at least I think so.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfUPL5KQuiE]Fleetwood Mac - The Chain (Lyrics in description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBQalkIeE7s]Alan Parsons Project - Sirius/Eye In The Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

WelfareQueen said:


> Helena....great choice.    Here's mine from the same group.  Amazing song....at least I think so.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHJb87nNsGY


I still say Bob Welch got hosed at the Hall of Fame!


----------



## Ernie S.

peach174 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one else remember this? [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION]
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P7fw9vGgv4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do Ernie. [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]
> Do you remember their flute and cello solo's?
> I thought that was soooo......... GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I totally tripped out on that.
Click to expand...


I had never heard of them prior to Woodstock. I bought their album on my way home.
They were amazing. The flutist wore a top hat. I took to wearing one myself soon after. Wore it while riding the Harley for years until I settled on the black leather cowboy hat that I've worn the last 40 years.


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qrRzNidzIc]Breaking Benjamin - I Will Not Bow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP5URqCyVKI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP5URqCyVKI[/ame]


----------



## peach174

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one else remember this? [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION]
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P7fw9vGgv4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do Ernie. [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]
> Do you remember their flute and cello solo's?
> I thought that was soooo......... GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I totally tripped out on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had never heard of them prior to Woodstock. I bought their album on my way home.
> They were amazing. The flutist wore a top hat. I took to wearing one myself soon after. Wore it while riding the Harley for years until I settled on the black leather cowboy hat that I've worn the last 40 years.
Click to expand...


How did you keep that hat on while your rode. 

I hadn't either.
I also bought their album when I got back to Colo. 
Do you remember when Nansi Nevins was in that car accident in Dec. of 69?
I was devastated that she had brain damage and injured one of her vocal cords.
Happy that she was alive but it really set the band back.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Nothing deep here.  Just a great slamming song.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPqT031SWT4]No Sugar Tonight The Guess Who 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://youtu.be/zX38E34JEFw]Thousand Foot Krutch - Welcome to the Masquerade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/e9LVYnNpYaM]Blue Oyster Cult: Morning Final - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/XaP-NbUibrs]Blue Öyster Cult ~ Morning Final - Tenderloin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Ropey said:


> Blue Öyster Cult ~ Morning Final - Tenderloin - YouTube



My fav by Blue Oyster Cult

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMYSWiPm7E0]Don't Fear the Reaper- Blue Öyster Cult - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyV2cPLuFuA]I've Got A Fever... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen

^^^Forgot that one.


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/cEfS98F89Ho]PINK FLOYD - A SAUCERFUL OF SECRETS - LIVE AT POMPEII - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/GV3wYPXFiBY]Pink Floyd - Careful with That Axe, Eugene - Live At Pompeii 1972 - HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3bQ49ZUgG8]Rev Theory - Light It Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7h40lvzomg]Armored Saint "Can U Deliver" (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

WelfareQueen said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EacoRd2NRLU



I loved Robert Plant solo and with Allison Krauss.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Queensryche: Silent Lucidity


----------



## WelfareQueen

LadyGunSlinger said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EacoRd2NRLU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Robert Plant solo and with Allison Krauss.
Click to expand...




Yeah...Raising Sand.  Great CD.  I love their voices together.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

WelfareQueen said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EacoRd2NRLU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Robert Plant solo and with Allison Krauss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...Raising Sand.  Great CD.  *I love their voices together*.
Click to expand...



 I know , right..


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u925g6CgKuw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u925g6CgKuw[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Neil Young
After The Gold Rush


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Neil Young with The Band
Helpless

Probably my favorite Neil Young song


----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5t7Cl6W-Ag]Randy Rogers Band - In My Arms Instead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdhqVtpR2ts&list=RDhPC2Fp7IT7o&index=8]Evanescence - Going Under - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Robert Plant & Alison Krauss - Killing The Blues


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

"Lay Down Beside Me" - Alison Krauss with John Waite

I got to see Alison Krauss perform before she went viral..  Have loved her from that moment.


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePVErcAUzK8]Three Days Grace - Chalk Outline - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNfYcPpgzgw]Shinedown - Through The Ghost [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

LadyGunSlinger said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06NmutNGF44
> 
> "Lay Down Beside Me" - Alison Krauss with John Waite
> 
> I got to see Alison Krauss perform before she went viral..  Have loved her from that moment.



Allison and Sting did a song for this movie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU7MEtAYSkA]Cold Mountain- You Will Be My Ain True Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen

Love hearing Plant and Allison Krauss again.  I forgot how good that CD was.  And Allison has the voice of an angel.  Thanks LGS and Pixie for the posts.  Really good stuff.


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen

A classic.


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/025mnKFUFw4]Pantera - Planet Caravan - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/DW3pZjmS3rg]Planet Caravan - Black Sabbath - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/PmCYd9lpxlE]Metallica - All Nightmare Long + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/0FMfsT11pdA]Metallica Fade to Black in real HD !!!! awesome !!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

every 2 weeks i post this

im due 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH0S3fC4GaA]Rocky Burnette _ Tired Of Toein' The Line - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

more mushy more repeats more marshmellow .....for the  millionth time...

baby cum back


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn-enjcgV1o]Player - Baby Come Back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

nite y'all .. bye


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I01BwClpSk]Dan Seals - I'd Really Love To See You Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBTOGVb_cQg]Aerosmith - Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BMwcO6_hyA]Bon Jovi - Always - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Slag

Enrique Iglesias - Bailando (Español) ft. Descemer Bueno, Gente De Zona 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUsoVlDFqZg&list=PLFgquLnL59alCl_2TQvOiD5Vgm1hCaGSI]Enrique Iglesias - Bailando (Español) ft. Descemer Bueno, Gente De Zona - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-PNun-Pfb4]Simon & Garfunkel, Bridge Over Troubled Water, Central Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH2efAcmBQM]AWOLNATION - Sail - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4APfLNbdao4]Dwight Yoakam - Ain't That Lonely Yet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/jXdhKyIEQpM]The Heavy - How You Like Me Now (Lyrics and Song) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=663L-GWQdws]Love, Reign O'er Me- Pearl Jam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/SmGaDL-mcs4]Procol Harum - In Held 'Twas In I ( Complete ) - YouTube[/ame]

I never expected to find this one. 

:-0


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAWRKjEZ-j4]ANGIE - ROLLING STONES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

George Harrison.-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HD-ygMaz-s]George Harrison - This Is Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Tom Petty - A Face In The Crowd 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_umeMtV4QU]Tom Petty - A Face In The Crowd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Tom Petty - You Got Lucky 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZTAhZKP5wCY#t=74]Tom Petty - You Got Lucky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen

From what I think was the best CD of the late 1990's.


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwLxg-yvEmc&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BSWbmRWO_rCrmSOm7-LvSF&index=10]Disturbed - Voices [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/VOIX2zn_vOc]Procol Harum - Quite Rightly So - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/St6jyEFe5WM]Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale, live in Denmark 2006 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/8Pa9x9fZBtY]Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing (Alchemy Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qrRzNidzIc]Breaking Benjamin - I Will Not Bow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/REdEUoLYBQw]Harold Melvin and the Bluenotes - I Miss You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlrmgWvwWnA]THE WHO - Behind Blue Eyes live 1979 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/KuRxXRuAz-I]The Rolling Stones- Miss You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/BprFgPCYiNw]Apocalyptica feat Lacey Sturm (of Flyleaf) - Broken Pieces [Full HD Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/HZ4D_th0j2o]She's So Cold-The Rolling Stones ((Lyrics)) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/Rr15tXvVkQQ]The Rolling Stones - Emotional Rescue - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/qQ3qJmgktS0]Breaking Benjamin - Breath OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/_i4toW5iZqI][Official] Apocalyptica - Not Strong Enough (Feat. Brent Smith) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02VRCVh05NU]Give In To Me - Three Days Grace (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/4BjOLKTrqy8]The Rasmus - No Fear - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdXfkkyI1nQ]Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-d3RYW0YoEk&list=UUihz0afZtl5Zqr-QecSaNuw&feature=share&index=9]Flyleaf - Fully Alive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


> The Rolling Stones - Emotional Rescue - Lyrics - YouTube



[ame=http://youtu.be/UfA2hODCVAI]The Rolling Stones - Streets Of Love - Live - OFFICIAL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/CnI_LuCJ4Ek]Ray Charles - I got a woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/XIX0ZDqDljA]The rolling stones-You can't always get what you want - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/n1zBG2TEjn4]Paint It Black Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_CyK3zPigw]Shinedown - I'll Follow You - Lyric Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/BsIXGVOvah8]Disturbed - The Game - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

This is so fucking heavy......


...Angela is hot as hell too!


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heQNyYhuHZ4]Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Love this riff.....


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/6dW6aNAZGTM]Cradle Of Filth - Nymphetamine Fix [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]

By far my fave from COF...Dani Filth may be short, but he is hawt....


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qBlBUKre-o&index=1&list=RD1qBlBUKre-o]Randy Rogers Band- Steal You Away lyrics.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgN1pwmuRyU]Cross Canadian Ragweed - Constantly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-idDbIfGvw]Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/a_7TMeDTX_U]slayer- angel of death - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZF5m-vmDzM&index=1&list=AL94UKMTqg-9Bw9ixtiqBJEXey9ffribv9]IN THIS MOMENT - Blood (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbT3uvOl3Dk]Daughtry - Waiting For Superman (Lyric) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/_7EQlfprV9E]Pantera - Cowboys From Hell (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Coldplay - A Sky Full Of Stars 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPRjCeoBqrI#t=66]Coldplay - A Sky Full Of Stars (Official video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Take a listen to this all you Metal Heads  Whoda thunk that the French produces Black Metal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtG8sFj7lDk]Peste Noire - Ballade Cuntre Les Anemis De La France - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpIFmG8j_nk]STYX Man In The Wilderness 2011 LiVE @ Gilford - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/LTCyZvb2Uzw]santeria- Sublime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/S3UqvWk8-uw]Bob Marley - Stir it up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/2XiYUYcpsT4]Bob Marley - I Shot The Sheriff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK-lK0LMhA4&list=AL94UKMTqg-9CKfmxIRoF9VGOdw2J44SYG&index=2]Powerman 5000 - Free - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Old Commodores 


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Midnight Special JOURNEY 1978 # 1 -Wheel In The Sky

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfz2FPY5KpQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfz2FPY5KpQ[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/G6G1fIbulvo]Joe Cocker - When The Night Comes (Live-HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/AqZceAQSJvc]Santana - Soul Sacrifice 1969 "Woodstock" Live Video HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Steve Perry still sounds pretty good at 65!! Wow! time flies 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3bP03_bYlU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3bP03_bYlU[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/FnjRH826Clw]Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> Israel - YouTube



can't say that I ever heard of this band before


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't say that I ever heard of this band before
Click to expand...


[ame=http://youtu.be/6I3S8lPM6qM]Siouxsie & the Banshees - Kiss Them For Me [480p] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/RS_ux2H473I]The Cure - Just Like Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/L8RT9yAzYXE]The Cars ~ Moving In Stereo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/yg2KjxNtAiM]Keith Emerson - Piano Improvisations - YouTube[/ame]

Keith Emmerson

[ame=http://youtu.be/RSNI1B8FVSY]Emerson,Lake & Palmer - Masters From The Vaults - YouTube[/ame]

Keith Emmerson, Greg Lake and & Carl Palmer


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QU1nvuxaMA]Audioslave - Like A Stone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THdOWdzzNJI]Between Raising Hell And Amazing Grace (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/cKI0d6TMlhM]ELP - From the beginning [1972] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

TheIceMan said:


> Between Raising Hell And Amazing Grace (Video) - YouTube





I just listened to this.. never heard of it before.. it's pretty wise words and a truly great song.. I need to apply it. Wish I had rep left to give you.


----------



## TheIceMan

You have NO idea.


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tthIHXUsPs]Zac Brown Band - As She's Walking Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5t7Cl6W-Ag]Randy Rogers Band - In My Arms Instead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-V8kYT1pvE]Pantera - I'm Broken (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pjPTfygX3U]Shirley Bassey - My Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8KkLlSvmT0]Little Dragon Amazon Artist Lounge - Klapp Klapp - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Pantera video made me think of this. 

One of Zakk's best...dedicated to Dimebag....the guitar solo is monumental!!


----------



## Zander

Live version is so much better....


----------



## Zander

In the same vein....


----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


> ELP - From the beginning [1972] - YouTube


[ame=http://youtu.be/RSNI1B8FVSY?t=34m34s]Emerson,Lake & Palmer - Masters From The Vaults[/ame]

If you click on this, it should take you to some real ELP fun.


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WWp67DsTk4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WWp67DsTk4[/ame]

Elvis Costello- Peace, Love and Understanding


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxzJAF1BxP4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxzJAF1BxP4[/ame]

Willie Nelson & Merle Haggard- Pancho & Lefty


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLHso6hLHFA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLHso6hLHFA[/ame]

Counting Crows- Rain King


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJNHJZVnuRc]Summertime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## BluesMistress

The Allman Brothers Band ~ Whipping Post


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pf3mCp3QIOg]AOC Band does I'll Take Care of You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Marvin Gaye
Let's Get It On

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6QZn9xiuOE]Marvin Gaye - Lets get it on - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Paul McCartney

Maybe I'm Amazed

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm2YyVZBL8U]Wings/Paul McCartney - Maybe I'm Amazed (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Heart 
Alone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W52PP3lYlUs]Heart - Alone (Alive in Seattle 2003) - YouTube[/ame]


Love Heart &#9829;


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aowSGxim_O8]Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Mary Jane's Last Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qkmGjWtG0w]Tribute to Led Zeppelin 35th Kennedy Center Honors, Live 2012 - YouTube[/ame]
Tribute to Led Zeppelin 35th Kennedy Center Honors, Live 2012


----------



## BluesMistress

JEFF BECK LIVE Cause We've Ended As Lovers ~~~


----------



## BluesMistress

Tedeschi Trucks - The Sky is Crying


----------



## BluesMistress

Scrapomatic ~ Everybodys Happy


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

BluesMistress said:


> Tedeschi Trucks - The Sky is Crying
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWPntKAWvHs



I'm a Blues girl, hands down.. Can't get enough of it. I've been obsessed with Billy Holiday since I was a child and have everything she's ever done.. there's nothing like a solemn rainy day filled with lady sings the blues..  Speaks volumes.. I think only those of us who live by music can understand and grasp the concept of that. Most of the time I find it's also people who write.. who have a gift for the written word..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band
Blue on Black


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7JvWbHSG7E]Five Finger Death Punch Far From Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/hMc8naeeSS8]Dancing In the Moonlight - YouTube[/ame]

We get it on most every night
And when that moon is big and bright
It's a supernatural delight
Everybody's dancing in the moonlight


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/S5aMMRes2u4]Orleans - Still The One (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/29Su4UIy7Yc]PAUL DAVIS - Cool Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/gRJ_vDt4srk]Robbie Dupree - Steal Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress

Joe Bonamassa with Beth Hart - Sinner's Prayer


----------



## BluesMistress

Beth Hart - Caught Out In The Rain


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnTXHoGnCZA]Shinedown - My Name (Wearing Me Out) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Serious technical Metal - Tosin Abasi rules the 8 string guitar....


----------



## Steven_R

Because everyday is better with Slayer...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wnn47V09Q2M]Slayer - Raining Blood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen

Sorry....couldn't resist.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

WelfareQueen said:


> Sorry....couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pHNkOQCIzk






I &#9829; this song!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Dr. Hook

Sylvia's Mother


----------



## boedicca

I find this disturbingly hypnotic.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcMHkvEVgVo].[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6Kspj3OO0s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6Kspj3OO0s[/ame]

The Cranberries- Linger


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

boedicca said:


> I find this disturbingly hypnotic.
> 
> .


----------



## boedicca

LadyGunSlinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this disturbingly hypnotic.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



I first saw this on a plane coming home from Amsterdam.  It's indescribably horrid, but fascinating.  I read a blurb recently that the guy with Progeria died in 2011, hence a small homage to him by posting the YT.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

TLC 
Red Light Special


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Beyonce
Single Ladies


----------



## boedicca

J'adore TLC.  (RIP Left Eye)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlZydtG3xqI].[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

TheIceMan said:


> Hinder - Better Than Me - YouTube



I love Austin Winkler.. that voice..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Green Day 
Warning


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7epVxz9Ff0]A.A. Bondy "Killed Myself When I Was Young" Live at KDHX 11/20/09 (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPHYO7N7Q20]A.A. Bondy "Vice Rag" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/tkdqXfasg80]One On One - Hall & Oates - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Natasha Bedingfield
Unwritten


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/EePkaW6pALY]A.A. Bondy - A Slow Parade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/JNBV5hofD_U]OFFICIAL Klaatu "Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

something summery for the northen hemisphere....a pina colada? or better yet... a pisco sour? YUM!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qebEy8p6pAY]Brett Eldredge - Beat of the Music (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Maroon 5 - Misery

silly fun 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g6g2mvItp4]Maroon 5 - Misery - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress

The Allman Brothers Band - Jessica


----------



## skye

dream along.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg]Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## skye

my number one from Billy Joel

She's been living in her uptown world
I bet she never had a backstreet guy
I bet her mama never told her why


You know I've seen her in her uptown world
She's getting tired of her high class toys (very tired)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCuMWrfXG4E]Billy Joel - Uptown Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress

Turn Me On - Norah Jones


----------



## BluesMistress

Ella Fitzgerald - Cry me a river


----------



## skye

you like? of course you do..... the best of New York,,.... the best of Broadway musicals .... we are talking vintage here.....sure we are ...enjoy

Roy Scheider ...  handsome sexy Sir... we still like you very much Sir...


very much..I guess Good night now  bye then 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVasewV7OpA]All That Jazz - "Jagger & Gideon!" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYeZJ9_Hmwg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYeZJ9_Hmwg[/ame]

Poison- Every Rose Has Its Thorn


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=RDwiTLpPQLhd0&v=wiTLpPQLhd0]Five Finger Death Punch "Stranger Than Fiction" with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHLMGBwAbhA]Bee Gees (6/32) - Words - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/NgYudFmmOl4]The Song Is Over - The Who - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/6ul-cZyuYq4]Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/2X_2IdybTV0]Kansas - Carry On Wayward Son - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/SSR6ZzjDZ94]Boston- More than A Feeling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/TiX8Rz5C3LY]Neil Young and Crazy Horse - Down By the River (Live at Farm Aid 1994) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/lqCscB07reE]Simon & Garfunkel - Slip Slidin ' Away - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9ltJtX0DZU]Dom Flemons - Po' Black Sheep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO7qg1ItK0E]STOVE PIPE BLUES by DON FLEMONS @ THE COMMONS in BUCHANAN, MI 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUPvRKe_mMo]Samantha Fish 'I Put A Spell On You' in Mannheim, Germany - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEXBmw2jBcA]Hinder - Better Than Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHW6qL67R2M]Black Sabbath - Iron Man (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/0zDjnDAwmig]Roy Orbison- You Got It (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/0X2ee2A2IGU]Queen - You're my Best Friend - Lyrics on screen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/U-PCfuBKIqw]You're In My Heart Rod Stewart Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/Gyp0f8L5nd4]Jefferson Starship: With Your Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/AREppyQf5uw]Sam and Dave - Hold on I'm coming - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/My2apquxKKQ]Wilson Pickett - 634-5789 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/M0cYreDaYFg]Peter Gabriel - I Have The Touch (1981 / 82 sessions multicam) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/LwX59AbLRRs]Peter Gabriel - Shock The Monkey (Extended Remix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/aO-TM9GA3Tg]Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer (Live 93) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen

Like the Peter Gabriel stuff Ropey.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/otCpCn0l4Wo]MC Hammer - U Can't Touch This - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao-Sahfy7Hg]Nine Inch Nails - Head Like A Hole - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/lDK9QqIzhwk]Bon Jovi - Livin' On A Prayer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

PixieStix said:


> Nine Inch Nails - Head Like A Hole - YouTube





[ame=http://youtu.be/9jK-NcRmVcw]Europe - The Final Countdown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/n4RjJKxsamQ]Scorpions - Wind Of Change - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/zRIbf6JqkNc]Guns N' Roses - Don't Cry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU-DS9WMyTI]Ministry - N.W.O. (2010 Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/uQAsvzeO_00]Aerosmith Mama Kin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/zQmWhONlnPc]John Lennon (The Dirty Mac) - Yer Blues (Subtitulado) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/1TnL-LJKWE0]Rocket Queen Appetite For Destruction Guns 'N' Roses - YouTube[/ame]


_I see you standin'
Standin' on your own
It's such a lonely place for you
For you to be
If you need a shoulder
Or if you need a friend
I'll be here standing
Until the bitter end
No one needs the sorrow
No one needs the pain
I hate to see you
Walking out there
Out in the rain
So don't chastise me
Or think I, I mean you harm
Of those that take you
Leave you strung out
Much too far
Baby-yeah

_


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/KNE2Oqut238]Guns N Roses - It's so easy - YouTube[/ame]


_I see your sister in her
Sunday dress
She's out to please
She pouts her best
She's out to take
No need to try
She's ready to make

It's so easy, easy
When everybody's tryin' to
please me, baby
It's so easy, easy
When everybody's tryin' to
please me
_


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gZ25MYwWpM]Rammstein - Du Hast [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/7ZVbGj6wp_8]Guns N' Roses - You're Crazy (Acoustic) - YouTube[/ame]


_Say, boy, where ya comin' from?
Where'd ya get that point of view?
When I was younger
I knew a Mother fucker like you_


----------



## PixieStix

My all time fav of Gabriel's


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-i3pk9TJ7Iw]''WAR PIGS'' - SAMANTHA FISH BAND, may 2014 (best version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/75QZ1bEhoLs]Bill Evans & Robben Ford - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I am not sure if this has been posted yet...if not...it should be

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKb9XQ39-zc]Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dHUfy_YBps]Mind Games - John Lennon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COTR5NiHkCc]Alan Parsons Project Eye In The Sky - YouTube[/ame]

Don't think sorry's easily said
Don't try turning tables instead
You've taken lots of chances before
But I ain't gonna give any more
Don't ask me
That's how it goes
'Cause part of me knows what you're thinking...
Don't say words you're gonna regret
Don't let the fire rush to your head
I've heard the accusaation before
And I ain't gonna take any more
Believe me
The sun in your eyes
Made some of the lies worth believing

[CHORUS]
I am the eye in the sky
Looking at you
I can read your mind
I am the maker of rules
Dealing with fools
I can cheat you blind
And I don't need to see any more
To know that I can read your mind, I can read your mind

Don't leave false illusions behind
Don't cry 'cause I ain't changing my mind
So find another fool like before
'Cause I ain't gonna live anymore believing
Some of the lies while all of the signs are deceiving


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXWq3f01e2U]Metallica - Creeping Death - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgEqCzWhbYI]Us and Them-Pink Floyd (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtZk8meJJVE]Take It Out on Me-Thousand Foot Krutch (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXD6AIgZOBQ]Bring Me To Life - Thousand Foot Krutch NEW SONG W/ LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

*It comes in black and it comes in white and I frightened by those who don't see it*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEr9gMYdkHI]The Avett Brothers - Head Full of Doubt/Road Full of Promise (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/xeXqtzusIU0]I Put A Spell On You[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/ljnT49jU9vM]Frank Zappa - Central Scrutinizer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ropey said:


> Frank Zappa - Central Scrutinizer - YouTube


My guitar wants to kill your momma


----------



## PixieStix

I am sorry I post this so often, but I love love love this 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fx15mA4TRg]Moonsorrow-Jotunheim HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

PixieStix said:


> I am sorry I post this so often, but I love love love this
> 
> Moonsorrow-Jotunheim HD - YouTube





I think everyone has a special song that speaks to them  It's beautiful..


----------



## TheIceMan

LadyGunSlinger said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry I post this so often, but I love love love this
> 
> Moonsorrow-Jotunheim HD - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone has a special song that speaks to them  It's beautiful..
Click to expand...


Don't we all?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St6jyEFe5WM]Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale, live in Denmark 2006 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_I2xx7ZwCE]Hinder - Save Me (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_CyK3zPigw]Shinedown - I'll Follow You - Lyric Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/YddNrIF5LI4]Honey Pie (Beatles Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DelhLppPSxY]Avenged Sevenfold - Hail To The King [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/sgxj0BoVRHI]" If You Don't Know Me By Now " with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72Fvp2s3ZBc]J'attendrai - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZvQYfLvpdg]Leyla McCalla - "Lonely House" (eTown webisode #611) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNC4FHR4XLA]Don Henley - Dirty Laundry (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KpNzalFKPo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KpNzalFKPo[/ame]

CLANNAD-Theme from Harry's Game


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FqBiGZajuY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FqBiGZajuY[/ame]

The Jimi Hendrix Experience- All Along the Watchtower


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Steven_R

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHaOul8gVVc]N.W.A. Gangsta Gangsta - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDNtqy0zjJA]The Eagles- DESPERADO-HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcDCvQbOdig]Bob Seger - Against the Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myo9wXrNUP4]John Mellencamp - Paper In Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Perfect for a monday....


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/O3yWVa0c4eY]Bonnie Pink - It's Gonna Rain (high quality audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/KnnHprUGKF0]BIG BAD JOHN ~ Jimmy Dean 1961 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/LsCiaxPhtVY]Tex Ritter--The Deck Of Cards - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/nbc8dntrlNA]Merle haggard Momma Tried - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDmDn9RqKLA]The Ting Tings - Hang It Up (Shook Remix) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY]The White Stripes - 'Seven Nation Army' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaAWdljhD5o]SAIL - AWOLNATION - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCTwK2CEZlg]Pink - Led Zeppelin Babe I'm gonna leave you, 5.12.09 Luxemburg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwmUMvhy-lY]Pink - Me & bobby McGee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCL1RpgYxRM]M.I.A. - Galang - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Here is some heavy Dutch DOOM!! hypnotic stuff!! give it a whirl....


Lyrics - translated = 

Where did you go, when you disappeared
I miss you so long, and I'm afraid
Alone with this pain
In your time of absence
Where did you go, when you disappeared
I miss you so long, and I wish ...

But desire brought us together
Or desire drove us apart
And keeps us apart desire
Or desire brings us back together

Where to we? Desire

Where did you go, when you disappeared
I miss you so long, and I'm afraid
Alone with this pain
In your time of absence
Where did you go, when you disappeared
What I had then, I could do
My hope fades too long plagued
I miss you so long, and I wish ...


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FMfsT11pdA]Metallica Fade to Black in real HD !!!! awesome !!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JjDDgK8KXc]U2 - Bullet The Blue Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYv1OpvrMP8]? Pink Floyd - Goodbye Blue Sky [Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIKOpF08G5w]Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young - Ohio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRFmnAw1siY]05. Sade - The Sweetest Taboo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOg5VxrRTi0]Duran Duran - Hungry Like The Wolf - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCOLL8ZRddk]kevin fowler a hard man to love with lyrics on screen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Gi7Z3-T_qQ]Procol Harum - A Salty Dog, An Old English Dream live in Denmark 2006 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/jJH38M723aU]Shiny Toy Guns - Le Disko - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtYnCmw2CWE].[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R60QoJKokQ].[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lglL0C2n4KA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lglL0C2n4KA[/ame]


----------



## Slag

bad to the bone zz top


----------



## skye

Sheryl Crow's cover of    D'Yer Mak'er...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXdhdqM_CPg]Sheryl Crow - D'Yer Mak'er HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3DJhwAhrjY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3DJhwAhrjY[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM60GAPIXTY].[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

Zander said:


> Here is some heavy Dutch DOOM!! hypnotic stuff!! give it a whirl....



I see that and raise you one Ulver!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57pPK9LIa34].[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/BPl68mhgxbM]YouTube - The Spinners - I'll Be Around - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/XCW1i5HQ0o0]You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/QIliB436370]Deep Purple - Woman from Tokyo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/W1ZFAM1Yuhc]Deep Purple - Lalena[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/wok0fV4Fp7w]April - Deep Purple - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/u81BeeLKhFA]Metallica - Whiplash (Woodstock 1994) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress

Beth Hart - Led Zeppelin Cover


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql4IiP__5ck"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql4IiP__5ck[/ame]

Neil Diamond- Solitary Man


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAvCfCBZaF4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAvCfCBZaF4[/ame]

Simon & Garfunkel- Flowers Never Bend with the Rainfall


----------



## BluesMistress

Robben Ford ~ Peace On My Mind


----------



## BluesMistress

Pete Townshend - And I Moved


----------



## BluesMistress

Joe Cocker, Mad Dogs and Englishmen - The Letter


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj5sbiW0I2I"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj5sbiW0I2I[/ame]

Pet Shop Boys- Always on My Mind


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biNvjeHYGt8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biNvjeHYGt8[/ame]

U2- Angel of Harlem


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ5_QxwFjNI]Tainted Love Soft Cell Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nPNiYB2yUs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nPNiYB2yUs[/ame]

10,000 Maniacs- The Painted Desert


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1xrNaTO1bI]Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus (Remastered Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qthR7ezI9bA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qthR7ezI9bA[/ame]

Traffic- Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1lMVre0pNM]BLONDIE - The tide is high (1980) HQ Sound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFgKIz1SrlI]Herb Alpert's Tijuana Brass - Whipped Cream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og7JS8mcp3c]Simon & Garfunkel - Parsley, Sage, Rosemary & Thyme (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdiCJUysIT0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdiCJUysIT0[/ame]

Neil Young- Rockin' In The Free World


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bHsZLfVg4Y]Moya Brennan (Clannad) _ Perfect Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wfYIMyS_dI]Enya - Only Time (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiJMln3q7GU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiJMln3q7GU[/ame]

ABBA- Chiquitita


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUwEIt9ez7M]Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mSmOcmk7uQ]R.E.M. - Orange Crush (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vST6hVRj2A]"The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" - Gordon Lightfoot (HD w/ Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EivR78mrRFE]Eric Clapton- Lay Down Sally - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCBo3lWXDqw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCBo3lWXDqw[/ame]

The Byrds- So You Want To Be A Rock 'n' Roll Star


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCy8Xtp2P20]The Eagles - Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtxlvQqvDQs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtxlvQqvDQs[/ame]

Don Henley- The Boys of Summer


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0]James Gang - Funk #49 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0[/ame]

James Gang- Funk #49


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kEDa6bXnA8]Bad Company - Shooting Star (Lyrics on Screen!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

Holy Crap!!!


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyihQtBes1I]Sheryl Crow - If It Makes You Happy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV1XWJN3nJo]Natalie Imbruglia - Torn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0lf_fE3HwA]Gwen Stefani - The Sweet Escape ft. Akon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

konradv said:


> Holy Crap!!!



You mean ... we picked the same tune at the same time?  What are the odds of THAT!


----------



## BluesMistress

Joni Mitchell ~ Hejira


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/8SbUC-UaAxE]Guns N' Roses - November Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/HkMNOlYcpHg]PSY - HANGOVER feat. Snoop Dogg M/V - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress

Annie Lennox - Why


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/cZGoD4T4SuY]QUEEN , DAVID BOWIE,ANNIE LENNOX "UNDER PRESSURE" *new*!! - YouTube[/ame]

 

Great intro by David.


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH-acJ-hL2g"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH-acJ-hL2g[/ame]


----------



## bettylicious07

I have this LSS with Talk Dirty by Jason Derulo... I just love how my boyfriend dance whenever the chorus come.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/R4VzsRArLuw]SOCKS Rap - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIbcqgXh5-4]Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/TlTKhPkZSJo]MaCoys - Hang on sloopy.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/B2LIH66471Y]Paul McCartney - Somedays - 04 Flaming Pie - With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/gbO2_077ixs]A Change Is Gonna Come, Sam Cooke, 1963 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/hLhN__oEHaw]Iggy Pop - The Passenger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/wGQXTJQTLM0]Linda Ronstadt - It Doesn t Matter Anymore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEJfS1v-fU0]Press One For English - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

For some reason, this tune brings back some powerful yet melancholy memories.  Late teens, the beach, lost love, depression, independence ... lots of feelings. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSIw09oqsYo]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Nj_ZznMMRic]Faith Hill - "It Matters To Me" (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/FIjRo-gMlKE]Nickelback - Figured You Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

Ropey said:


> Faith Hill - "It Matters To Me" (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/7QU1nvuxaMA]Audioslave - Like A Stone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNfYcPpgzgw]Shinedown - Through The Ghost [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqds0B_meys]Three Days Grace - Animal I Have Become - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw8PpYBiDsc]Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc ft. De La Soul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/IuZkUftTwKo]Eric Clapton - Promises - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9KZ3jgbbmI#t=85[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNC4FHR4XLA]Don Henley - Dirty Laundry (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## dilloduck

PixieStix said:


> Don Henley - Dirty Laundry (With Lyrics) - YouTube



a whole month


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/EGYaxYaxD_M]Alesso - Years ft. Matthew Koma - YouTube[/ame]

Years. Since the days of our Middle Eastern discussions.


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/yZqmarGShxg]Calvin Harris & Alesso - Under Control ft. Hurts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## PixieStix

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don Henley - Dirty Laundry (With Lyrics) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a whole month
Click to expand...


Infinite even


----------



## PixieStix

Is this the love shack? 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SOryJvTAGs]The B-52's - "Love Shack" (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen

PixieStix said:


> Is this the love shack?
> 
> 
> 
> The B-52's - "Love Shack" (Official Music Video) - YouTube





Great song....and yes...love must be in the air.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/0KLjFe6MX5E]The Pigeon Detectives - I Found Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/3i0DMbCKnAg]Eric Burdon & War - Spill The Wine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/WANNqr-vcx0]Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/K--POHTLGY0]ELVIS COSTELLO - Watching The Detectives (1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/LHtcnXon2MQ]Ricky Martin Livin´ la vida loca HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Pagan Dutch Metal.....good stuff!!


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ]KORPIKLAANI - Vodka (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


Vodka! Vodka! Vodka! Vodka! Hey!*

Vodka, you're feeling stronger
Vodka, no more feeling bad
Vodka, your eyes are shining
Vodka, you are the real man

Vodka, wipes away your tears
Vodka, removes your fears
Vodka, everyone is gorgeous
Vodka, yeah vodka

Drinking is good for you,
soon you are unconstrained
Drinking is good for you,
Here comes the womanizer
Drinking is good for you
Not anymore lonesome
Drinking is good for you,
And you will feel awesome
And you will feel awesome

Hey!

Out of respect for nature,
Our vodka and drinkers.
Promising, that the vodka
We reserve, is as pure as it was
Thousands of years ago

Out of respect for nature,
Our vodka and drinkers.

Vodka, you're feeling stronger
Vodka, no more feeling bad
Vodka, your eyes are shining
Vodka, you are the real man

Vodka, wipes away your tears
Vodka, removes your fears
Vodka, everyone is gorgeous
Vodka, yeah vodka

Drinking is good for you,
Soon you are unconstrained
Drinking is good for you,
Here comes the womanizer
Drinking is good for you
Not anymore lonesome
Drinking is good for you,
And you will feel awesome

Drinking is good for you,
Soon you are unconstrained
Drinking is good for you,
Here comes the womanizer
Drinking is good for you
Not anymore lonesome
Drinking is good for you,
Yeah!

Yeah!

Vodka, you're feeling stronger
Vodka, no more feeling bad
Vodka, your eyes are shining
Vodka, you are the real man

Vodka, wipes away your tears
Vodka, removes your fears
Vodka, everyone is gorgeous
Vodka, yeah vodka

Drinking is good for you,
Soon you are unconstrained
Drinking is good for you,
Here comes the womanizer
Drinking is good for you
Not anymore lonesome
Drinking is good for you,
And you will feel awesome

Vodka!


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/nZBKFoeDKJo]Beach Boys - Wouldn't It Be Nice - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/mS9U75YC-jA]You Always Hurt The One You Love - The Mills Brothers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Space rock from "brujas del sol" four cool cats out off Ohio....psychedelic and mesmerizing....no singing to get in the way......give it a spin!!


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz1N8W8phec]Rascal Flatts - I'm Movin' On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCOrtJMQmVs]Cinderella - Nobody's Fool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

Down around the corner
A half a mile from here
You see them old trains runnin'
And you watch them disappear
Without love
Where would you be now?

[ame=http://youtu.be/tnD0eVdHJfI]Doobie Brothers- Long train running - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/QTF_tTKRdb0]The Doobie Brothers - What A Fool Believes 1978 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/mSAqkGU2nQ4]The Doobie Brothers - Black Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZnhuOEUFXA]No More Mr. Nice Guy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/AWijlCfZat8]AC/DC- Live Wire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/xj6fHiF8Osg]Maroon 5 - Maps (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR5ApYxkU-U]Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## DriftingSand

Think I'm In Love/Beck: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S1wL87JywI]Beck - Think I'm in Love - From the Basement (Part 2) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLeCB7Kn-VE]Todd Rundgren - Hello It's Me (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2ds8tCtomQ]Electric Light Orchestra- Telephone Lines - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ASJBXu8tNo]Augustana - Boston - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

*Con Te Partiro*


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xih8l7YAT6g]Augustana - Stars and Boulevards - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjVQ36NhbMk]The Fray - How to Save a Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo]Evanescence - My Immortal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74]The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p88Rh3C_rQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p88Rh3C_rQ[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

Jroc said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p88Rh3C_rQ



I think this is Dobie Gray


----------



## Jroc

drifter said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p88Rh3C_rQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is Dobie Gray
Click to expand...


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr_eVcCAUXo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr_eVcCAUXo[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/c_fdX9-MmPI]Fleetwood Mac - Over My Head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/ubVRwsV1H6o]Fleetwood Mac - Warm Ways - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/YPEGzEttx0w]Fleetwood Mac - Gold Dust Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/MT7W8xJFl_g]Fleetwood Mac - Tusk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

_Stuck inside these four walls
Sent inside for ever
Never seeing no one, nice again,
Like you, mama
You, mama... you...
If I ever get out of here

Thought of giving it all away.
To a registered charity
All I need is a pint a day
If I ever get out of here
(If I ever get out of here)_

[ame=http://youtu.be/yDzhrO5K02c]Paul McCartney & Wings 'Band on the Run' (Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/5W9nsdkQ9Sg]Women Of Soul - Proud Mary (Live at the White House 2014) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/gSvNU46Mi5Q]Mariah Carey - "Vision of Love" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

Thanks for the Fleetwood Mac, drifter.  I like the guitar work in this tune:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVfiMFoCl3k]fleetwood mac - Never Going Back Again - Rumors - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNifXRRGo9A]"My Heroes Have Always Been Cowboys" by Willie Nelson (1980) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybS1VejWqKY]Elvis Presley - My Way ( Hawaii Rehearsal Concert 1973 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tJXjt5D4zY]ill never smoke weed with willie again. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/D6G-qb1RRCo]The Cars - Good Times Roll - Live 1978 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/OnxkfLe4G74]Freewill - Rush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAgnJDJN4VA]AC/DC - Back in Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UczKno92tPQ]AC/DC - Shoot To Thrill (Live - Donington, August 1991) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/yriW9uX1t0g]AC/DC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZpAi0Srfqtk]06 Hand of Doom- Black Sabbath - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/7duPNQCp-w4]The Air That I Breath - The Hollies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/ejorQVy3m8E]Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/5HI_xFQWiYU]When In Rome - The Promise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/JWsRz3TJDEY]Neneh Cherry - Buffalo Stance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/_BRv9wGf5pk]Snap - I ve Got The power - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/crblDrrcunQ]Sébastien Tellier - La Ritournelle (Official Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/9f06QZCVUHg]Bryan Adams - Summer of 69[/ame]

Canadian content


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/UMe7WdK-XKo]Bryan Adams - Back To You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Fl7E2MXSXlY]Bryan Adams - 18 Till I Die - YouTube[/ame]

Till the Angels come and ask me to fly, I'm gonna be 18 till I die.


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imwmmv9r1oE]Avenged Sevenfold - Buried Alive [Lyric Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/Gl9AGlbe3YU]NEIL YOUNG - Cinnamon Girl (in Hippie Dream Color) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6VW4tMZbE]Clannad 'I Will Find You' ~ The Last of the Mohicans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylVe9mMa_Ls]KISS - Detroit Rock City '78 "Video" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6up076lSH8]Allman Brothers - Whipping Post, 9/23/70 HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## Michelle420

Time was driftin', this rock had got to roll
So I hit the road and made my getaway
Restless feeling really got a hold
I started searching for a better way

And I kept on looking for a sign in the middle of the night
But I couldn't see the light
No, I couldn't see the light
I kept on looking for a way to take me through the night
Couldn't get it right

[ame=http://youtu.be/3-054Wp2qR0]Climax Blues Band - Couldn't Get it Right (Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4a40FjB_sM]Marshall Tucker Band - Fire on the Mountain (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

Hey you, you say you wanna change the world
It's alright, with me there's no regret
It's my turn, the circle game has brought me here
And I won't let down 'til every song is set

[ame=http://youtu.be/UarIvA7g4uc]Bachman-Turner Overdrive ~ Hey You ?? (1975) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## skye

Eric Paslay - Friday Night


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhQbhDjtreI]Eric Paslay - Friday Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvTwFl6OIAk]"I Told You So" Carrie with Randy Travis from American Idol - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/JjUgocX1djs]Blood, Sweat & Tears - Spinning Wheel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/OdwzSXHrZmI]Lacy J Dalton - 16th Avenue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwmGWCJOxnw]Vince Gill - When I Call Your Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbgfQ48hWuY]Alison Krauss - Down To The River To Pray - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/RePtDvh4Yq4]Mammas, Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys (Waylon & Willie) w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SiylvmFI_8]Sarah McLachlan - In the arms of an angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/7TizHxIKwyc]The Seven Seas Of Rhye by Queen with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/n9PCXVZto18]Queen - Hammer To Fall (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxA4WgIZmO8#t=51]EVH Eddie Van Halen - Panama *GUITAR TRACK* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/zg21Rkew874]38 Special - Caught Up In You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/jSllNKhzKx8]Bob Seger - Main Street - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NzmrRSg3RQ]Ra - Awake [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/NTE4lzeBUNI]Eddie Vedder - Rise Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

> This live version of "Forever Young" is taken from The Last Waltz which was held on Thanksgiving Day, November 25, 1976.



Boby Dylan and the Band

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ds8IevHRPGM]Bob Dylan & The Band "Forever Young" - A Tribute To Bob Dylan - YouTube[/ame]

I turn it up.


----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/MXMeMstVAhE]Dixie Chicks - Cowboy Take Me Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0od2K-HWho8]Anaïs Mitchell - 1984 (live in 2003) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/5AlVjer2NW0]Big & Rich- Wild West Show Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## skye

Rest in Peace Chrissy( Christine Joy "Chrissy" Amphlett) ...   Australian singer who was the frontwoman of the Australian rock band Divinyls.  ..... she died last year but she is remembered often....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv-34w8kGPM]Divinyls - I Touch Myself - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag

Just like you...


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/yTCDVfMz15M]P!nk - Try - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/jHDKd7gOqWE]Uriah Heep - Circle Of Hands - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/GFCxKxzsUek]Pretenders - Don't Get Me Wrong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/GSjwYq0F8CA]The Doors - Soul Kitchen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/SLdvnQD_eio]The Doors - Love Her Madly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

~~~~~~~~

more Divinils Wild Thing


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEToh7lxs_Y]Divinyls - Wild Thing [extended version] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/E5B3Tjq5H4g]I'll Be Your Shelter Taylor Dayne - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

DIVINYLS "HUMAN ON THE INSIDE rest in peace thank you Chrissie  wherever you are


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ni_KIvbQ58]DIVINYLS "HUMAN ON THE INSIDE" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kRwBTGGVn4]Candi Staton - He Called Me Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress

Robben Ford ~ Nothing To Nobody


----------



## BluesMistress

Grace Potter & Joe Satriani ~ Cortez the Killer


----------



## BluesMistress

Gov't Mule w/Grace Potter ~ Gold Dust Woman


----------



## BluesMistress

Joe Bonamassa - Ballad of John Henry


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuZQ5PSwIJE]Better Than I Used To Be By Tim McGraw (w/ Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWRsgZuwf_8]Imagine Dragons - Demons (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Gold Dust Woman
Another version.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgfR7GxlBH0]Chantel McGregor performing Gold Dust Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZ3nvB7226Q]BIG BROTHER & THE H. CO. @ ROTR 8-22-2008 "Hold Me" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/XI5aD6m7ub0]Chicago - Beginnings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

For Tommy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBN1CkyRzmE].[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPtorCUL01Y]Chantel McGregor - "Red House...." - Dorking Halls - 30/05/2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/NiJ9xyxc-xk]Ramones - Let's Go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/TYh1lRR1m6Y]The Ramones - Blitzkrieg Bop (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress

Willy Porter ~ Flying


----------



## BluesMistress

John Butler Trio ~ Funky Tonight


----------



## BluesMistress

John Mayer - Ain't No Sunshine


----------



## BluesMistress

Lyle Lovett ~ She makes me feel good


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/4VUNzUVskWs]The Fabulous Thunderbirds - Tuff Enuff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/AWdrtR8qXYs]Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill (Live on Letterman) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HjCbKnzDzQ]Bonnie Raitt, Aaron Neville & Gregg Allman -Tell It Like It Is.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM8bTdBs-cw]Metallica - One [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgSn0SbQJQI]Danzig - Mother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

Shakey Graves.  What a great talent:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD72LbIk02M]Shakey Graves - Roll the Bones - Audiotree Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46_JoR1J6iM]Shakey Graves - Built to Roam - Audiotree Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Steven_R

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DfYLar2QGI]Pantera - Cowboys From Hell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erg04euBu70]Shakey Graves - Unlucky Skin (Show Me Shows) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myhnAZFR1po]Dueling Banjos (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8EXDtoGfrs]Riverdance the final performance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxXc0cqDyuw]Judges Lack Confidence in This Shy 14 Year Old Until She Starts Singing! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INOFpALMOAY]ELO Electric light orchestra - telephone line HD high definition stereo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRVwcPTnug8]Sweet - Love is like Oxygen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUMA8zyuqcs]Bob Welch, Ebony Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aagJBxY6FxE]Stevie Nicks & Lindsey Buckingham ? [Silver Springs 97] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYAoJ2QfKE0]Lindsey Buckingham ~ Awesome Guitar Solos ~ #1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4ixAfJ1LuI]World's Best Guitar Player Unbelievable - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxjeqCd6Zm0]Machine Head - Locust [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0E0ynyIUsg]White Zombie - More Human Than Human - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhaju2pwrJg]That's The Way Love Goes - Merle Haggard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT4RainY-lY]Dr. John - Right Place Wrong Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDxhugRKZ8g]The Four Seasons - December, 1963 (Oh, What a Night) [with lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMc8naeeSS8]Dancing In the Moonlight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spsVigJCvNU]Joe Cocker - You Are So Beautiful - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo]Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJuOc0Ld1uk]Elton John: Candle in the wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0G1Ucw5HDg]Eagles - Hotel California (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/uvyc-CiLZxQ]Nazareth - Please Don't Judas Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/wCuTrfTfGd0]Steve Miller Band Abracadabra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/lCbUZqN8JZ0]Europe - Cherokee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zLfCnGVeL4]The Sound of Silence (Original Version from 1964) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo]Melissa- Allman brothers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/xT4-iBuDw0Q]TRAFFIC - Dear Mr. Fantasy (LIVE 1972) Steve Winwood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/6vWTtx_PxPo]Small Faces - Tin Soldier (good quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/2tNoSmlnxwQ]HUMBLE PIE Black Coffee 1973 YouTube - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNPjeIamsck]Ace of Base - The Sign (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## HelenaHandbag

Full orchestration and choir makes a fat sound


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Bk57K4OGrAg]Badfinger - Come and get it 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/_bQGRRolrg0]Harry Nilsson - Without You 1972 (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/5zHVFXorF38]Midnight Cowboy - Harry Nilsson - Everybody's Talkin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/xOh8wJx1PMc]Eric Burdon & War - Bare Back Ride (Live, 1970) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynIHsHYaig0]Terence Trent D'Arby - Wishing Well - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxQsTEAiB0o]Terence Trent D'arby - Sign Your Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro8ys2Px_8g]Terence Trent D'Arby - Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf4YyXVoWeA]Paul Simon ~ "Diamonds on the Soles of Her Shoes" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDXzLeFUkpc]Paul Simon - Graceland - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVkN0VhOuZ0]Pet Shop Boys - West End Girls (2003 Digital Remaster) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izGwDsrQ1eQ]George Michael - Careless Whisper - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwDDswGsJ60]Dire Straits - Money For Nothing + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNUbNZcZr-g]Dire Straits - Heavy Fuel LIVE (On the Night, 1993) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TYv2PhG89A]Sade - Smooth Operator - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhpu2N4rQZM]Eurythmics - Would I Lie To You? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3W6yf6c-FA]Duran Duran - Rio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN2AdOjI4FI]Stevie Wonder - Part Time Lover (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUAYeN3Rp2E]Chicago 25 Or 6 To 4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkM7uWBjUrI]Three Dog Night - Mama Told Me (Not To Come) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVbr37_yPeY]Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels-Devil in a Blue Dress - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN2VNFpiGWo]Amboy Dukes, The Journey to the Center of the Mind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQcUyhoxTg]Blue Oyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper 1976 [Studio Version]cowbell link in description - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kEDa6bXnA8]Bad Company - Shooting Star (Lyrics on Screen!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c3d7QgZr7g]Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7JVlpm0eRs]Huey Lewis And The News - The Heart Of Rock & Roll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pEMd1SdkAE]The Doors - Roadhouse Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fvJEpdq8a8]The Beatles - Helter Skelter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm3yKy1hL1M]Donovan - Season Of The Witch (1966) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4JmKFHg3Zk]Donovan - Sunshine Superman - Full Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okZOuUcChTU]Donovan_ Mellow Yellow (1967) full album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSAJ0l4OBHM]America - A Horse With No Name+Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5J54RVZjYs]America - Ventura Highway (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqZc7ZQURMs]Al Stewart - Year Of The Cat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tmdaa1QX6TU]Dave Mason - We Just Disagree - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GymGszRFN8]Exile - kiss you all over - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7DAHi_Cks8]Walter Egan - Magnet and Steel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHKagkLaoM0]The Stake- Steve Miller Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M3ZtxlrZOg]Winter Time- Steve Miller Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-8Fq0AH7LU]Robin Trower Bridge Of Sighs Full Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bD9t44JUD4]Led Zeppelin - Over The Hills And Far Away (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-665xRg8vKE]"Intruder/(Oh) Pretty Woman" by Van Halen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-IUB62zDlA]Van Halen - Aint Talkin' Bout Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl4dEAtxo0M]Van Halen- Runnin' with the devil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLDazyvMMGw]Judas Priest - Diamonds and Rust - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

DriftingSand said:


> Judas Priest - Diamonds and Rust - YouTube



Too weird, I was just about to post that very song


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/SgnOJXIvu6s]Judas Priest - Green Manalishi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/EcXT1clXc04]The Fabulous Thunderbirds - Tuff Enuff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KT-r2vHeMM&list=RD-KT-r2vHeMM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KT-r2vHeMM&list=RD-KT-r2vHeMM[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMiBbAvsFfY]Eric Clapton - I've Got A Rock N'roll Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gZEox8Crwc]What It's Like - EVERLAST - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6PmdUE9HCw]Give it all we got tonight- George Strait - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F1GrYeIMco]Dustin Lynch - Cowboys And Angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Elvis Costello - Oliver's Army 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVBrcFOJVdY]Elvis Costello - Oliver's Army (1979) (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress

Adele - Set Fire To The Rain


----------



## DriftingSand

BluesMistress said:


> Adele - Set Fire To The Rain
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9bB8csLSug



One of those unique, unmatched voices.  I really love her tone and her lyrics.


----------



## BluesMistress

Stevie Ray Vaughan ~ Riviera Paradise


----------



## BluesMistress

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Life by the drop


----------



## BluesMistress

Joan Osborne - I Want To Be Loved


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/uZ9hB107AHs]Ed Sheeran - Give me love [studio version] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress

Bonnie Raitt - Love Me Like a Man


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/9NlkSKYAIXo]ELVIS - Love Me Tender (Remastered audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress

Chet Baker ~ Almost Blue


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/h7laUZ1DzFc]Winton Marsalis - The seductress - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Slag

I've Seen all Good People


----------



## BluesMistress

Collective Soul ~ December


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/klZYv-f9kCE]Beethoven Pathetique Sonata no. 8 - 2nd Movement in A flat major - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress

John Mayer - Neon


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/xwppKK3vpTg]SAD EYES - ROBERT JOHN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/S-Xm7s9eGxU]Erik Satie - Gymnopédie No.1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/fbwmId4m4h4]Claudio Arrau plays Schubert Sonata D.894 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress

Indigenous ~ Things We Do


----------



## BluesMistress

B.B. King & Buddy Guy ~ I Can't Quit You Baby


----------



## dilloduck




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/SDyLukweBGw]Whispering Pines - The Band (The Band 6 of 10) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/sjCw3-YTffo]The Band, The Weight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/3u7UZPxu7H0]Robbie Robertson Showdown At Big Sky (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKNxeF4KMsY]Coldplay - Yellow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcyuKUtgyZ8]David Bowie - Space Oddity - (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-_30HA7rec]David Bowie - Fame - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLnPd7lzT4g]David Bowie - Suffragette city - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXq5VvYAI1Q]David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNxUFa47WlI]Under Pressure (Queen, David Bowie) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pMM4iwC-ag]Queen - Somebody To Love - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pm4fQRl72k]Queen - I Want It All - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TsOPjZEF6E]Queen - Who Wants To Live Forever (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgN1pwmuRyU]Cross Canadian Ragweed - Constantly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/PuYn63ZUbK4]Anthrax - Born Again Idiot (Dimebag Darrell On Guitar) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/O7_pytkPrlY]Anthrax-What doesnt die - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cw1ng75KP0]Heart - Alone - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muhFxXce6nA]Cheap Trick - The Flame - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame]http://youtu.be/IwKXALrAjW0?list=RDIwKXALrAjW0[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/7KJjVMqNIgA]Cake - i will survive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Slag

Carlos Santana Black Magic Woman Alicia Keys


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivFYVAntpw0]Skid Row - I Remember You - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmqK0aXkHho]Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine (Full Version) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzB5hFINC_k]Guns n' Roses - You Could Be Mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDUeiUMFhmE]Kiss Hard Luck Woman Unplugged - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


> Cake - i will survive - YouTube



Nice find drifter. That's a good bit of grunge flavoring added to the song.

[ame=http://youtu.be/V5UOC0C0x8Q]Stone Temple Pilots - Plush (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxPj3GAYYZ0]Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfRY3SsozuM]Metallica - Fade To Black (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD-E-LDc384]Metallica - Enter Sandman [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZQv2aHG-J8]Metallica - Cyanide HQ Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh4r49tzn88]Metallica - The Unforgiven (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/mxn4hZ9_JNA]Black Water Hattie 2.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress

John Mayer - Where The Light is (Live in LA)



Really Good Stuff


----------



## Steven_R

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw_rbZ5kJU8]Megadeth-99 Ways To Die (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

PixieStix said:


> Metallica - The Unforgiven (HD) - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fXJLARUaQs]New Killer Shoes - Hypocrite - Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Ropey said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Metallica - The Unforgiven (HD) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fXJLARUaQs]New Killer Shoes - Hypocrite - Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


What the hell is wrong with you Ropey? You are one of the only people on this forum, that can turn a music thread into a flame war.

Just because a person posts a song does not mean they ascribe to it';s content. It is the very reason I made this thread. http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/364641-just-a-song-i-like.html

 Stop stalking my posts. 


Marianne posted metallica, and I posted metallica. You are always reading between lines that do not even exist

I post a quote, you see my song that I posted last night, contrary to your belief...you are not in control of my thoughts


http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/306897-quote-for-the-day-90.html#post9451508


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Z54-QHEZN6E]Return to Sender- Elvis Presley - YouTube[/ame]

http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/364641-just-a-song-i-like.html


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/m3_Q96eJr1k]Elvis Presley Devil in Disguise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/YUWMSVDPdGQ]Elvis Presley - Don't be cruel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/SBmAPYkPeYU]Suspicious Mind - Elvis Presley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/tfp2O9ADwGk]Johnny Cash - Sixteen Tons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

Long song but this version of the song is good. My car won't play mp3's and I had to give my friend a ride to the gym and she left her cd in my car with this song, so I've been listening to it 

[ame=http://youtu.be/5_pmKPWLBrE]Diana Ross: Ain't No Mountain High Enough (Ashford / Simpson), 1967 - Lyrics-??????-Paroles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


> Long song but this version of the song is good. My car won't play mp3's and I had to give my friend a ride to the gym and she left her cd in my car with this song, so I've been listening to it
> 
> Diana Ross: Ain't No Mountain High Enough (Ashford / Simpson), 1967 - Lyrics-??????-Paroles - YouTube



Her voice was about perfect back then. I remember.  

I was like Wow! 

[ame=http://youtu.be/VF_o7aSjl_E]Donna Summer - MacArthur Park Suite (Original Version) Casablanca Records 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/t2mgfatNBpM]Disturbed - Divide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkqfpkTTy2w]guess who- american woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/YLzRoeU6q5M]The Guess Who- Running Back To Saskatoon / Share The Land - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

DriftingSand said:


> guess who- american woman - YouTube



[ame=http://youtu.be/C_fNGa26hig]The Guess Who - All 14 minutes of "American Woman" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xf-Lesrkuc]Train - Drops of Jupiter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPU8OAjjS4k]3 Doors Down - Kryptonite - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YxaaGgTQYM]Evanescence - Bring Me To Life - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIwWqYSbzGA]Linkin Park - In The End - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cQh1ccqu8M]Nickelback - How You Remind Me - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1hgVcNzvzY]Nickelback - Rockstar - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSf_cs4-E-I]Nickelback - Burn It to the Ground [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BICzj5y9jK4]The Black Crowes - Hard To Handle (HD Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uebInqG1pJI]Metallica Ride The Lightning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx2u5uUu3DE]Bon Jovi - It's My Life - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRIbf6JqkNc]Guns N' Roses - Don't Cry - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzsDHtzx6tI]Metallica - Nothing Else Matters (official video clip) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePVErcAUzK8]Three Days Grace - Chalk Outline - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RrA-R5VHQs]Evanescence - Call Me When You're Sober - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j_-T4cfSYE]Metallica - The Day That Never Comes [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDQwewROGLA]Metallica For Whom The Bell Tolls Music Video (Military Themed) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drpUIHz66zE]Metallica - Whiskey In The Jar [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbW_b8SEV0A]Seether - Weak (Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOibtqWo6z4]Metallica - Turn The Page - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nppJyBUtb5o]Kid Rock - All Summer Long [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6HDsPzdHC0]Aerosmith - Walk This Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

Great cover 

[ame=http://youtu.be/tnmrIK1paSs]Corinne Bailey Rae - Que Sera Sera - Glastonbury 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHUqE5p15C0]Aerosmith - Last Child - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIPS4LyveJs]Back in the Saddle Again, Aerosmith - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjXh7SlD0aI]Aerosmith-Living On The Edge - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E]Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x09DmcXfOmY]Def Leppard - Rock of Ages - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jTGVx2ATLI]Def Leppard - Armageddon It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsN-mMpZNGc]Def Leppard - Love Bites - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCVtoE2KAts]Airbourne - Born To Kill live at Wacken Open Air 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/p7VHRyQDMTM]Tubular Bells live @ BBC (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f06QZCVUHg]Bryan Adams - Summer of 69 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF5LaVkDhyk]Bryan Adams - Run To You - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ebtjgK8NNU]Bryan Adams - Straight From The Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrJWfC9yh90]Linkin Park - Points of Authority (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkJEvpwDBXY]Megadeth - Crush 'Em(Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOVzXYEU3Bk]Iron Maiden - Wasted Years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/iAC-6gqFzPo]the Derek Truck Band - sweet inspiration - (4 of 12) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEGI9NbH-mk]Limp Bizkit - Behind Blue Eyes lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYuLWklvwqs]limp bizkit-Creamer Radio Is Dead - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKPeFmf7qqI]Limp Bizkit - Drown (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StOWOSZD9w8]Black Sabbath-Paranoid [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1oyvAMtFsk]Chuck Berry - C'est la vie (1972) Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/s-bGcLebxUE]Alice Cooper - Hello Hooray (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/C_xhyAdjycs]Alice Cooper - Billion Dollar Babies (Original Album HQ) 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee_uujKuJMI]Green Day - American Idiot [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrWpLS0vM0g]Green Day - Holiday HD 720p - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2I0a7EwWa8]Craziest Eddie Van Halen solo ever! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvKqxNea9iA]Yngwie Malmsteen Guitar Solo and "Bouree" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYabmM-uxdE]brian may best solo ever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An4uDegHB8s]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Little Wing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWvp9Cd6HUo]RANDY RHOADS THE ORIGINAL LOST SOLO FROM CLEVELAND MAY 11, 1981 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWKohM3BRDY]Joe Walsh - Guitar Solo In Concert "50 Years Of The Fender Stratocaster".wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c5xZFUq04w]Iron Man - Black Sabbath (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFzaummE9nI]Black Sabbath Crazy Train - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yewjAwOR2A4]Ozzy Osbourne Mama, i'm coming home Nemo lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIBxn8arV3w]Amazing Eric Clapton guitar solo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq0gr3WoIqU]Carlos Santana Guitar Jam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Vance Joy - Riptide

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6teOmBuMxw4]Vance Joy - Riptide (FlicFlac Edit) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSR6ZzjDZ94]Boston- More than A Feeling - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGRrOEbY3pI]Boston-Peace of Mind - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GzkbOHxLuY]Boston - Foreplay/Long Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/G-xRMw0NyW0]Alan O'Day -1977- Undercover Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0]Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEuKkcX1uKA]Bad Company - Feel Like Making Love - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdvI4G11eBk]Bad Company - Silver, Blue And Gold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/0u8teXR8VE4]Ratt - Round And Round (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/1AqjxC7pCR4]W.A.S.P - I Don't Need No Doctor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/S8EX1taYL40]Gnarls Barkley Crazy HD 1080p + Violín con subs Español - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/6uyerzD11Fc]Aerosmith - Toys In The Attic Live 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32wz7jiMLhM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32wz7jiMLhM[/ame]

Patti Smith- After The Gold Rush


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/VgNeBNMJFZs]Patti Smith - Gloria (1979) Germany - YouTube[/ame]

^First lady of Grunge. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/M_ciiCyxOJA]Patti Smith - Smells Like Teen Spirit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk]Green Grass and High Tides - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gpNqB4dnT4]Heart - Crazy On You (live 1977) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UD0c58nNCQ]Stevie Nicks & Tom Petty - Stop Draggin' My Heart Around - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkXNEmtf9tk]Black Velvet by Alannah Myles - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSGGmOf_zdU]Elvis Presley - Little Sister (Best Studio Quality) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rQEbQJx5Bo]Elvis Presley: All Shook Up - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PotB76gi2_4]Elvis Presley - Heartbreak Hotel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQQCPrwKzdo]fats domino - blueberry hill - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8JULmUlGDA]Chuck Berry - Johnny B. Goode [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im9XuJJXylw]The Twist - Chubby Checker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F13JNjpNW6c]Little Richard - Tutti Frutti - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4fNqoHzeO4]Little Richard - Lucille - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ6akiGRcL8]Little Richard - Good Golly, Miss Molly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BriannaMichele

Pinky


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Marianne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp6j5HJ-Cok]The Real Ritchie Valens - La Bamba - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNrpAgTXiC4]Big Bopper: Chantilly Lace - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq9FCBatl3A]Buddy Holly - That'll Be The Day - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U]Don McLean- American Pie (with Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/RgnoBN007Vc]Melt-Banana - Candy Gun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/6Rki_ely7CE]The GOAT - Let it bleed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/dirm71xmmbs]Tower of Power - Me & Mrs Jones - Leverkusen Funknacht Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

I am not into him at all but  this is not   so bad ? IDK




Justin Timberlake - Not a Bad Thing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8ygKnBtKAk]Justin Timberlake - Not a Bad Thing (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> I am not into him at all but  this is not   so bad ? IDK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Timberlake - Not a Bad Thing
> 
> Justin Timberlake - Not a Bad Thing (Audio) - YouTube



I like alot of his songs good dance music 

[ame=http://youtu.be/sD3BYWuO-Zw]Justin Timberlake - Senorita - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress

Joe Bonamassa ~ Sloe Gin


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/HNY8eYmzdH4]The Rolling Stones Monkey Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/-tRdBsnX4N4]Beast Of Burden by The Rolling Stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Ropey said:


> Beast Of Burden by The Rolling Stones - YouTube




 ...... it's all about beast of burden.... yes it is ....here....

seat here and pay attention 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWnxm5B6pQI]Bette Midler - Beast of Burden - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/1BjQYQ5p2Ko]The Rolling Stones- Shattered - YouTube[/ame]


_Friends are so alarming
And my lover's never charming
Life's just a cocktail party on the street
Big Apple
People dressed in plastic bags
Directing traffic
Some kind of fashion
Shattered
Laughter, joy, and loneliness and sex and sex and sex and sex
Look at me, I'm in tatters
I'm a shattered_


----------



## skye

who said  beasts of burden can not be sweet.....


.Lifehouse - Beast Of Burden


later   everybody...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaosupA90gc]Lifehouse - Beast Of Burden (Acoustic) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Slag

Eric Clapton - "I Ain't Gonna Stand For It"


----------



## BluesMistress

Johnny Winter with the Derek Trucks Band ~ Highway 61 Revisited


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/FXsF9zrtDS4]Stoney End by Barbra Streisand - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Slag

Barbara Streisand & Barry Gibb "What Kind Of Fool"


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/q1FRvwJP1pk]Feel Like A Number-Bob Seger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/zunyXjzJLp0]Hollywood Nights - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/atxUuldUcfI]Journey - Any Way You Want It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress

Sweet Home Chicago ~ Johnny Winter, Buddy Guy, Eric Clapton, Robert Cray, Hubert Sumlin


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/4XWxyQVqP-M]Eagles - One of These Nights 1977 Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/iaVDqK7d_DQ]Eagles - 1979 The Long Run - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/8Pa9x9fZBtY]Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing (Alchemy Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukick72Qafc]Brantley Gilbert - Bottoms Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbgmhCKntqc]George Strait- I Can Still Make Cheyenne - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7Qob5zr2Bk]Faith Hill - Like We Never Loved At All ft. Tim McGraw (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj_ZznMMRic]Faith Hill - "It Matters To Me" (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHW6qL67R2M]Black Sabbath - Iron Man (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4FuqVbwifk]Black Sabbath - War Pigs[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKY--qaHWSw]Black Sabbath - The Wizard[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsLkL8DTHeg]Black Sabbath - Electric Funeral[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ss0kFNUP4P4[/url


----------



## Slag

Barbra Streisand & Gibb-Guilty


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYAKJy3OuhA]Radney Foster - Texas In 1880 (feat. Pat Green) (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle

*Passenger - Scare Away The Dark*[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWKTFuAFcOY]Passenger - Scare Away The Dark (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame].


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw1bHaUk1CM]The Highwaymen - Highwayman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/1mjlM_RnsVE]Skillet - Monster (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/DWaB4PXCwFU]Breaking Benjamin - The Diary of Jane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/S-UzaZjSNd8]The Day That Never Comes - Metallica - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/EiN6of3rBW4]Echoes - David Gilmour Remember That Night HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/X2H65mHd9Vk]David Gilmour - On An Island - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je_24df8BZs]Chris Young - Who I Am with You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcRZ_J_VgNc]Alison Krauss & Union Station - The Lucky One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALV-QtDFpSw]Luke Bryan - Play It Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGhJKiMR4XY]Shinedown - Adrenaline [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRpULHVEZvo]Hinder - See You In Hell (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8bDN5UIVyQ]Evanescence - Fallen (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avM_UsVo0IA]Muse - Supremacy (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt-UtzP1u1g]Nickelback Something In Your Mouth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vstNm5xzuKM]The Animals - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8KQmps-Sog]Muse - Uprising - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFkzRNyygfk]Radiohead - Creep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbm6GXllBiw]Guns N' Roses - Paradise City - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGiTPgvKktM]Pearl Jam - Alive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vabnZ9-ex7o]Nirvana - Come As You Are - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htmKZKR7oyc]Nine Inch Nails - Hurt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzHKWfjGhuY]Alice In Chains - Rooster [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jum-VeGQ9c]Motley Crue - Dr Feelgood (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVYDnQwi3OQ]Guns N Roses - Mr Brownstone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J16lInLZRms]Creed - Higher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

My favorite Creed song.  Very "crankable."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P_8-zVAw6g]Creed - Torn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5BJXwNeKsQ]Tom Petty - Learning To Fly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIBTg7q9oNc]Ring of Fire Johnny Cash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vrEljMfXYo]John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/z7s9A3s8iv8]St. Paul and The Broken Bones - Call Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

ELO "Starlight" 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLZMyVS1aJo]"Starlight" By Electric Light Orchestra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/j3QLFFVFpp0]The Moody Blues - Gemini Dream (Remastered Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXQYcNSNIb8]Van Halen - Hot For Teacher [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9_VIXvCgl8]David Lee Roth-Yankee Rose - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/3dOx510kyOs]The Cars - You Might Think (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/D_Bj8wrXslk]the pretenders-Don't Get Me Wrong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/2aP4GaAruws]UB40 Featuring Chrissie Hynde - I Got You Babe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/rog8ou-ZepE]Vanilla Ice - Ice Ice Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfBpxfRAPo4]The Raven by The Alan Parsons Project - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/YmQlBfxh4Us]Split Enz - I Got You (1980) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/cMeM2YTfa7c]Harlequin - Innocence - YouTube[/ame]


80's night


----------



## Ropey




----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-9VnIba_qQ]Staind - Fade (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M74KK9Kqb8k]Nickelback - Shakin Hands - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkp3ZVmn3iQ]Nickelback - Next Go Round - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/mha7S99TE5U]Boz Scaggs "LOWDOWN" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/IjO5yfgfyBs]Boz Scaggs "LOOK WHAT YOU'VE DONE TO ME" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

Ropey said:


> Boz Scaggs "LOWDOWN" - YouTube



Great tune. I love the Boz Scaggs sound.


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_4T0czSPrg]Gerry Rafferty - Days Gone Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPk11AugG4c]Jackson Browne - These Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VxoXn-0Ezs]Allman Brothers Band - Ramblin' Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/apRbHr9bDSE]Boz Scaggs | Thanks To You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udSHItTjWyQ]China Grove The Doobie Brothers.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

My favorite Boz Scaggs tune:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQZBaJAngH8]Boz Scaggs - Lido Shuffle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPU8OAjjS4k]3 Doors Down - Kryptonite - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_I2xx7ZwCE]Hinder - Save Me (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VsvZmIWxY]Five Finger Death Punch- Bad Company - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2j1riyG3EgI]Far From Home - Five Finger Death Punch Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/VJPWXq6b1fA]EARTH WIND & FIRE - Got to Get You Into My Life ( Greatest Hits Album Vol 1) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/5vIIZydXDqg]Earth, Wind and Fire - "That's The Way of The World" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/lHfmPjE3vQ0]Bobby Valentino Slow Down lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/TR3Vdo5etCQ]No Doubt - Don't Speak - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/RZuJ_OHBN78]Beyoncé - Naughty Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMOGaugKpzs]The Police - Every Breath You Take [/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHcP4MWABGY]U2 - Pride (In The Name Of Love)[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/fZZD8ckwLJA]Eddie Cochran - Summertime Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/H2di83WAOhU]The Platters - Smoke Gets In Your Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ztui3MyIU8A]You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine - Lou Rawls w/Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Q0FXu6bv_8k]Supertramp - My Kind Of Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Z8eXaXoUJRQ]Selena Gomez - Slow Down (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


> You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine - Lou Rawls w/Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVGm93II-UA]Alan Jackson - So You Don't Have To Love Me Anymore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHLMGBwAbhA]Bee Gees (6/32) - Words - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPDwd5UiRC0]BEE GEES-RUN TO ME - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI]carpenters -We've Only Just Begun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3zkkLckeyM]Brad Paisley - Alcohol - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GatpwvK5LeY]Bruno Mars ft Damian Marley - Liquor store blues (Lyrics!!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIh3nO6-V_A]Metallica - Whiskey in the jar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk]Steve Earle - Copperhead Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

This song cracks me up


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msRy4vcSX4k]ELUVEITIE - Omnos (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOmMZBZGBps]HAMMERFALL - Last Man Standing (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/DEDjF2tLbhk]Pink Floyd-Hey You {Music Video} - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/LRGA3CPp6hI]Donovan - Sunshine Superman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RrA-R5VHQs]Evanescence - Call Me When You're Sober - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXYiU_JCYtU]Linkin Park - Numb - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPU8OAjjS4k]3 Doors Down - Kryptonite - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxoRHqc1iDk]Limp Bizkit - Behind Blue Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eXIOK2vOhM]Godsmack - Cryin' Like A Bitch!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/aoXM95WyJjM]the tragically hip - fiddlers green - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/kmZoQFYYx8U]YesSongs #7: YES - Roundabout - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/ocDlOD1Hw9k]P!nk - F**kin' Perfect Pix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LjbMVXj0F8]Iron Man-Black Sabbath-Lyrics Included - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzsDHtzx6tI]Metallica - Nothing Else Matters (official video clip) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/atXro8EPmxg]Chris de Burgh - Spanish Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/xvaEJzoaYZk]Steve Earle - Copperhead Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2AC41dglnM]AC/DC - Thunderstruck - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/6hzrDeceEKc]Oasis - Wonderwall - Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRIisL32ub4]The Who - Behind Blue Eyes: Live in Houston 1975 #8 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/JDzEGqY33B8]Queen | Son and Daughter (Rainbow March 1974) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/c1mZf9CCyZE]The Rolling Stones - Crazy Mama - OFFICIAL PROMO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Orv_F2HV4gk]Fast car -Tracy Chapman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/uwIGZLjugKA]Kid Rock - All Summer Long [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]

Kid Rock ~ All Summer Long


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/rKFx0MMqb48]Kid Rock - Picture ft. Sheryl Crow [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]

Kid Rock / Sheryl Crow~ Picturel


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/EsCyC1dZiN8]Jethro Tull - Living In The Past 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/-0iIEMdk1Ww]Ether - Coldness (2013) - YouTube[/ame]

Canadian content


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/dyihQtBes1I]Sheryl Crow - If It Makes You Happy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/eM4qMuhEgeA]apocalyptica somewhere around nothing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/cRt2o5MqE9E]apocalyptica - epilogue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Hzi4sUwiO6E]Apocalyptica - Peace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/8JjQGt7WjK0]One - Apocalyptica - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/hiNvk4xizc0]Lux Aeterna A.K.A. Requiem For A Dream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/vu0POjuX2fQ]Finale of the Rose - Karen Marie Garrett - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

^Beautiful music guys

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Tr0otuiQuU]Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata (FULL) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/nKp0uwiD6uc]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Can't Stop - Live at Slane Castle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/U5TqIdff_DQ]James Brown - I Feel Good - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Su6JYxhwimk]Ramblin' Man (Live) - The Allman Brothers Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/6Tou8-Cz8is]Harry Belafonte - Banana Boat Song (Day-O) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/VQ0hrHx4Zkc]Put The Lime In The Coconut - Harry Nilsson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/p47fEXGabaY]Ricky Martin - Livin' La Vida Loca[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/quBCjo2rUZg]Closer To The Heart - Rush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/WPcASvgb7yg]Rascal Flatts - Rewind - YouTube[/ame]

Rascal Flatts~ Rewind


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/mEj4_iN1tiw]Backwards - Rascal Flatts - YouTube[/ame]

Backwards~ Rascal Flatts


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/_ucPAmTMGf0]Kool & The Gang - Too Hot (original vinyl version) with LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/JknIN3fRGi8?list=PL040F63AECAA2546F]Rob Thomas - Getting Late (Lyrics in Discription) - YouTube[/ame]

Rob Thomas~ Getting Late


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/BqMY9mMMJKU]Rob Thomas - Now Comes The Night (Studio Session) - YouTube[/ame]

Rob Thomas ~ Now Comes The Night


----------



## BluesMistress

Beth Hart ~ Baddest Blues

Beth Hart ~ Spirit of God

Beth Hart ~ Bang Bang Boom Boom

Beth Hart ~ Better Man


----------



## BluesMistress

Joe Bonamassa ~ Happier Times



Joe Bonamassa ~ Lonesome Road Blue



Joe Bonamassa ~ Last Kiss


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIjUY3pjN8E]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoI7deS76Ck]Scorpions - Sails Of Charon - HD! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/MYC5VFuiblU]Skinny Puppy - Assimilate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/WEL6_SuQCu8]Metallica - Master Of Puppets live Seattle 1989 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/G7GERh0sQzY]Deep Purple - Knocking At Your Back Door - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/ebEv9QejMp8]Fleetwood Mac - Planets of the Universe (Rumours Demo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## jon_berzerk

Fire and Rain

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSqT_PeiV0U]Fire and Rain - James Taylor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress

Miles Davis w/ Robben Ford ~ New Blues & Maze


----------



## BluesMistress

Robben Ford ~ Cannonbal Shuffle


----------



## BluesMistress

Jeff Beck ~ Nadia


----------



## BluesMistress

Warren Haynes ~ Watchtower


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKTNJeDbcos]Train- Drops of Jupiter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U98qkjbYek]Three Days Grace - "Painkiller" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYFl1yBYTZA]Pop Evil - Deal With The Devil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfnAOcBirAs]Theory Of A Deadman - Hate My Life (Explicit) [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWdtN7pCZug]Pop Evil - Trenches - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/JOD-M7WZkZQ]james brown - sex machine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OCeKdXecUk]Sevendust - Black (with Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXieR34Gy3I]Theory of a Deadman - Bitch Came Back [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/VlHQ7aDJq6w]meet virginia official music video Train - YouTube[/ame]

Train ~ Meet Virginia


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/q_HFep1JR3c]The Band Perry - "Postcard From Paris" ((ACM 2012)) - YouTube[/ame]

The Band Perry~ Post cards from Paris


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/y5ISTO6GiLk]Zac Brown Band - Sweet Annie (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Zac Brown Band~ Sweet Annie


----------



## MeBelle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGulN5J8e64]Charlie Robison-El Cerrito Place - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/IST6qRfVqwY]James Brown -The Payback - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKsgKCAzYRY]Smashing Pumpkins - Zero with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## derk

Marianne said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgFQ6WmxdMs
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVQpfoqsY8Q
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBBqjGd3fHQ



Thank you. This is alot of what I like.


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePVErcAUzK8]Three Days Grace - Chalk Outline - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_igmjEB560]Florida Georgia Line - Stay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukick72Qafc]Brantley Gilbert - Bottoms Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3AtG9yjzgY]Restless Heart - Bluest Eyes In Texas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfLC2IpJ8Y]Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5t7Cl6W-Ag]Randy Rogers Band - In My Arms Instead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMF4B3wDO_E]Eli Young Band - When it Rains - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXr8gxSjmq8]Travis Tritt ----Anymore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vzCYPJxoiE]TRAVIS TRITT - TELL ME I WAS DREAMING - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSSfGQU90uY]Pop Evil - Monster You Made (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/DtZ6hjiJmTU]Frank Zappa - Broken Hearts are for Assholes (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/HaA3YZ6QdJU]Billy Joel - Just The Way You Are (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/-qUgv_XwsQ8]Dancy's Dream - YouTube[/ame]

Restless Heart ~ Dancy's Dream


----------



## Marianne




----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/UR57mZvyvUQ]BlackHawk - That's Just About Right - YouTube[/ame]

Blackhawk~ That's Just About Right


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/zN14cvbC8CY]Van Morrison - Slim Slow Slider / I Start Breaking Down (live at the Hollywood Bowl, 2008) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Marianne




----------



## skye

blood's thicker than  mud ...  really..........love this tune Family Affair

love the Monterey scene too

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5SPqZFOhpU]Sly & the Family Stone - Family Affair - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/6R9fSfnxSN0]Selena-Dreaming of you lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Fever for lost romance reminds me baby of you  ...    Whispers in the powder room....reminds me baby of you ...

Womack & Womack - Teardrops

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8AOAap6_k4]Womack & Womack - Teardrops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

before I wrap this up

Little Red Corvette or little Red Porsche...you know? ... it's all good ...love you all ...GN!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U1U-GeyFa8]Prince - Little Red Corvette (HD Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/7JBHyE18L3o]Not Dark Yet - Bob Dylan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDQlSUjqsuo&index=3&list=RDPeGI5KFYvL4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDQlSUjqsuo&index=3&list=RDPeGI5KFYvL4[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YB6H5q_gyU](Official) Pop Evil - "Last Man Standing" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwRrKaq0IyY]Brad Paisley - I'm Gonna Miss Her - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGUAeVxFpI0]Cigar Song - Brad Paisley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wum5oI65OGA]I'm Still A Guy w/ Lyrics - Brad Paisley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E9XX7fKwJA]She's Everything by Brad Paisley Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1XYn-al8lE]My little girl - Tim McGraw - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

duplicate post


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK-0vfsFzB4]Collin Raye - If you get there before i do. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SiylvmFI_8]Sarah McLachlan - In the arms of an angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exaA-QQ-6fo]The Warrior Song - Hard Corps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/ki4Z203UDy8]Mack Wilds - Own It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/yFAdBauBGx8]Downchild Blues Band - Sleep Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTqWWGND7Kc]USMC Tribute Devil Dogs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFLIRALesjs]Five Finger Death Punch - Far From Home Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPC2Fp7IT7o]Seether feat. Amy Lee - Broken ft. Amy Lee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/3aGBXrJ6e34]Pick Up The Pieces - Average White Band (1974) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

There is no forgiveness ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_KJSps9ocE]Left Behind - No Forgiveness - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/keZaFFVbLUc]Yellow River - Lobo.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/-84fn58GTV0]Clarence Carter - Patches - YouTube[/ame]


I been married 5 times.
I been divorced 5 times.

Musta been something wrong with them women. Why?

I'm still here, they're gone.


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/a-I7lIFQ5s8]Loggins And Messina - You've Got Me Thinking of You - YouTube[/ame]

You've Got Me Thinking Of You ~ Loggins and Messina


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/l_SxXpHPCvI]The Midnight Special 1973 - 08 - Loggins & Messina - Your Mama Dont Dance - YouTube[/ame]

Your Momma Don't Dance ~ Loggins and Messina


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/DSz2vS3wxEg]Chris Brown Feat Lil Wayne , French Montana - These Girls Ain't Loyal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/1lQtoRFaLsA]Usher - Good Kisser - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/-SmTzpIfhjE]Roger Waters - The Pros and Cons of Hitch Hiking - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFq1eT9tMJ4]3 Doors Down - When I'm Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LjbMVXj0F8]Iron Man-Black Sabbath-Lyrics Included - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjyw-nW0D90]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Your Baby Ain't Sweet Like Mine [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

P F Tinmore said:


> Carolina Chocolate Drops - Your Baby Ain't Sweet Like Mine [HD] - YouTube



That we really fun to listen to.  Good pick.


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfHVXx11P8s]Billy Currington - That's How Country Boys Roll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gDch1p4c_M]AC/DC - Shoot To Thrill (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOikQWAL8qc]MeatLoaf - I'd Do Anything For Love (Official Video) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miaAFqDLbPQ]Styx 4-24-2013: 7 - Man in the Wilderness - Glens Falls, NY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/nzn5vbviCv8]Little River Band - The Other Guy LIVE - YouTube[/ame]

Little River Band ~ The Other Guy


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/q6E4Cs2H-xE]Mr. Big - To Be With You - YouTube[/ame]

To Be With You ~ Mr Big


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/5gU5Vg2JokU]Europe - Superstitious - YouTube[/ame]

Superstitious ~ Europe


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/p-OKRVHPj5A]Journey - Live - Lights/Stay Awhile - EXCELLENT QUALITY - YouTube[/ame]

Lights/Stay Awhile ~ Journey


----------



## ChrisL

TheIceMan said:


> Sarah McLachlan - In the arms of an angel - YouTube



And she sings just like an angel too!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKd5UMYdRjU]Sarah McLachlan - Ben's Song [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/AJJSej2ru0c]Survivor - Didn't Know It Was Love - YouTube[/ame]

Didn't Know It Was Love ~ Survivor


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0RC21L2xq8]Crosby Stills & Nash "Helplessly Hoping" Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuLBhxZUkmU]Crosby Stills Nash - Southern Cross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

Lol!  I almost cut my hair, but I didn't!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWIqJp7ET78"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWIqJp7ET78[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN3jI6lFmFQ]The Marshall Tucker Band 1973 - Can't You See Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/XOEE-kR-Txg]Joni Mitchell - Help Me (1974) - YouTube[/ame]

                                                               Help me
I think I'm falling
In love again
When I get that crazy feeling
I know I'm in trouble again
I'm in trouble
'Cause you're a rambler and a gambler
And a sweet talking ladies man
And you love your lovin'
But not like you love your freedom


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4a40FjB_sM]Marshall Tucker Band - Fire on the Mountain (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

drifter said:


> Joni Mitchell - Help Me (1974) - YouTube
> 
> Help me
> I think I'm falling
> In love again
> When I get that crazy feeling
> I know I'm in trouble again
> I'm in trouble
> 'Cause you're a rambler and a gambler
> And a sweet talking ladies man
> And you love your lovin'
> But not like you love your freedom



Joni mitchell is cool.


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DH70wYWsK0]Joni Mitchell-Both Sides Now (The Johnny Cash Show) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kPD4LtA1vo]Carpenters - We've Only Just Begun 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_kjR487TwI]Tell It Like It Is Lyrics - Aaron Neville - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

TheIceMan said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joni Mitchell - Help Me (1974) - YouTube
> 
> Help me
> I think I'm falling
> In love again
> When I get that crazy feeling
> I know I'm in trouble again
> I'm in trouble
> 'Cause you're a rambler and a gambler
> And a sweet talking ladies man
> And you love your lovin'
> But not like you love your freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joni mitchell is cool.
Click to expand...


Thanks, I get certain songs stuck in my head and I have to play them over and over until I burn out on them 

I didn't even know she sang that song until recently.


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/Red3R17FlUQ]Hall & Oates-Sara Smile - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/1A0KtR4PTRs]Mark Chesnutt - Trouble - YouTube[/ame]

Mark Chesnutt ~ Trouble


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/MY4YJxn-9Og]Marc Anthony - You Sang To Me - YouTube[/ame]

Marc Anthony ~ You Sang To Me


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/fLVzw9wVd9o]Marc Anthony - I Need To Know - YouTube[/ame]

Marc Anthony ~ I Need To Know


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHQU1kJA0ow]Shinedown - Through The Ghost (HQ) with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukick72Qafc]Brantley Gilbert - Bottoms Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

BlueGin said:


> Marc Anthony - You Sang To Me - YouTube
> 
> Marc Anthony ~ You Sang To Me



Gosh, that song is so pretty!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Cello solo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UzpLkYQWfs]Leyla McCalla Blue Runner Shakori Hills spring 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

ChrisL said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Anthony - You Sang To Me - YouTube
> 
> Marc Anthony ~ You Sang To Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, that song is so pretty!
Click to expand...


I know. I love it


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Impenitent

Jay and The Americans 
Vs 
Shangri Las 

She Cried /He Cried

Video SHE CRIED-HE CRIED - The Shangri-Las | 2KMUSIC.COM


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/iIBWKGbw7ro]Jay & the Americans Cara Mia Dutch T V - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/W_DKO8Hml_I]Moody River-lyrics-Pat Boone - YouTube[/ame]

Oldies night


----------



## Ropey

Canadian Content


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/aQDgNdMHSPE?list=UUezJfN1TqyhSn17ehB_7hmg]Gordon Lightfoot - If children had wings (Original studio recording) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/x2AATXvbCn4]Bob Dylan&Paul Simon-Sound of silence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Shangri Las

Leader of the Pack (with Ted Cruz lookalike)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8UKf65NOzM


----------



## Ropey

I know it's not great quality but hella good all the same.


----------



## konradv

On my list of all-time funniest videos.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq-gYOrU8bA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq-gYOrU8bA[/ame]

Paul Simon- You Can Call Me Al


----------



## Impenitent

Ropey said:


> Gordon Lightfoot - Bitter green ( Live 1969 ) - YouTube
> 
> Canadian Content



The Wreak of Patrick Fitzgerald


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/KP_MDIYhPH0]Gordon Lightfoot - Early Morning Rain (Live in Chicago - 1979)[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/0OCnHNk2Hac]Peter Paul & Mary - Early Morning Rain (1966) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Billie Holiday
Strange Fruit

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h4ZyuULy9zs


----------



## Steven_R

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SV2N3gqnqok]I Will Never Marry - the Peasall Sisters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/ICjG8t_SnSg]Britney Spears - Toxic (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Q0nD2wTrvKg]Flo Rida - Turn Around (5, 4, 3, 2, 1) [AUDIO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/WSWrepLjTKc]Kid Cudi vs. Crookers - Day 'n' Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/q0SyUgw98tE]Fergie - Glamorous ft. Ludacris - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Nt8dJ6rMZI]The Police - Walking on the Moon[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWfwm8vmWsA]Great White - Mista Bone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_tfq0qTDDE]Whitesnake - Still Of The Night [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxsSVNhyiKk]Living After Midnight - Judas Priest - British Steel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNERxbBtT5Q]Led Zeppelin - Kashmir (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mln0RciE2o0]Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTrk4X9ACtw]Enya - Orinoco Flow (video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaWSOlASWc]Lou Reed - Walk On The Wild Side (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/vrpuPm0Zcc0]depeche mode useless live in germany 2003 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/l_G6P3eUE6o]10 - Disintegration (HD720p) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/ylr2D4Pwn58]Steely Dan - Kid Charlemagne (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

Cinnamon Girl ~ Neil Young

Don't ask me what is going on with the hooded people jumping around in the video because I have no clue.  Groupies?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XWHF27R0AA]Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl (From Rust Never Sleeps) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Rixton - Me and My Broken Heart


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/a00_tPLcE_g]The Rolling Stones - Ruby Tuesday -HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQGbeMGjb6U]Carolina Chocolate Drops Floydfest, Floyd, VA 07.27.14 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7MiMaGk7a0]Carolina Chocolate Drops "Buck Creek Girls Floydfest, Floyd, VA 07.27.14 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTBhkRey9Gs]Chantel McGregor - 10/17 Live @ The Cellars at Eastney, 6th May 2014, 06/5/14 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## kiwiman127

DriftingSand said:


> Lou Reed - Walk On The Wild Side (With Lyrics) - YouTube



And here's another great song from Lou Reed's Velvet Underground days.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbryJqOFxOs]The Velvet Underground Sweet Jane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darlene

[ame=http://youtu.be/4iXrhjiebR0]Neurosonic: So Many People - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darlene

[ame=http://youtu.be/76ss98GyQJc]Hed PE - Wake Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darlene

[ame=http://youtu.be/uhKq9JvssB8]Ben Harper - Burn One Down (Live at Bonnaroo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darlene

[ame=http://youtu.be/qrtOKYSU2jA]frindLi QuinnLi - WiRD PLAi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darlene

[ame=http://youtu.be/IA109gPKYIo]frindLi QuinnLi - "zuZU" ft. christoFer dreW" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darlene

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ia5Ai8-Jhcs]QuinnLi -Organic Mechanix - Full Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darlene

[ame=http://youtu.be/5qNhkw_Ah4U]TOP 10: SCARIEST/CREEPIEST COMMERCIALS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/rHUQuD7ZzYg]Marianne Faithfull - As Tears Go By - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/rDC7OP5LAlc]Elton John - Daniel - Live Edinburgh 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

Orion ~ Metallica.  This is a really, really awesome instrumental.    It sounds like it could be getting repetitive at times, but then it changes.  I really like it a lot.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzMJhOwBLqw]METALLICA - ORION(STUDIO VERSION) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h48ozMZP70Y]Powerman 5000 - Supernova Goes Pop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Darlene

Wildcard said:


> Powerman 5000 - Supernova Goes Pop - YouTube



Looks like an awesome show.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZ61su9H5RU]Leonard Cohen - So long, Marianne [Studio Version] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Steven_R

I've really been listening to a lot of these young ladies the last couple of days. Don't get me wrong, I love rock and metal, and I'm not religious in the least (I'm agnostic) but dig bluegrass and old country (think the music from O Brother Where Art Thou). 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwggVIKnORg]The Peasall Sisters - Angel Band - YouTube[/ame]

More of this, less prepackaged and cookie cutter pop stars.


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Zander




----------



## ChrisL

Zander said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUvkIuxq3OM



Seriously?  They call themselves Thunder pussy?


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Zander

ChrisL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUvkIuxq3OM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  They call themselves Thunder pussy?
Click to expand...


I know, it's a bad name......but they rock!!!


----------



## BluesMistress

Joan Osborne ~ Spider Web


----------



## BluesMistress

Joan Osborne~ I Want Be Loved


----------



## BluesMistress

Robbie Robertson ~ Somewhere Down The Crazy River


----------



## BluesMistress

ROBBIE ROBERTSON ~ Showdown At Big Sky


----------



## BluesMistress

JJ Cale & Eric Clapton ~ After Midnight & Call me the Breeze


----------



## BluesMistress

Janis Joplin ~ Summertime


----------



## BluesMistress

John Mayer ~ Voodoo Chile


----------



## BluesMistress

Stevie Ray Vaughan ~ Life Without You


----------



## BluesMistress

Miles Davis ~ Fantasy


----------



## BluesMistress

Chet Baker ~ Almost Blue




A Great Musician with a Not so Great Story ~~ Worth Watching ~~~~


----------



## BluesMistress

Santana w/ Tower Of Power ~ What Is Hip?


----------



## BluesMistress

Van Morrison & John Lee Hooker ~ Serves Me Right To Suffer


----------



## BluesMistress

Van Morrison & Bob Dylan ~ Foreign Window ~~


----------



## BluesMistress

Joan Osborne & The Holmes Brothers Live at KPLU


----------



## ChrisL

Zander said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUvkIuxq3OM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  They call themselves Thunder pussy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, it's a bad name......but they rock!!!
Click to expand...


Lol!  I guess it's safe as long as it isn't a "lightening pussy."  That might be dangerous.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Jx2fp-kKOIw]Mastodon: The Czar - YouTube[/ame]

Sounds a bit Black Sabbath/Ozzie like.


----------



## ChrisL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEi7GPkxfsE]Fleetwood Mac - Dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

BluesMistress said:


> Joan Osborne & The Holmes Brothers Live at KPLU
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZF3hIg0gFg



That's really cool. Gentle and soulful.


----------



## ChrisL

The quality isn't great, but it's my favorite version of this song.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hesy7GBjr1Y]Fleetwood Mac 1979 Sara - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

Stevie looks so beautiful here.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=py3w5fttedA]Fleetwood Mac Rhiannon Live 1976 Stevie Nicks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ErLkpDxp-E]Dog Fashion Disco - Sweet Nothings [FULL ALBUM] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLPZq-R5cu0]Chelsea Redfern - Purple Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

Miss You/Rolling Stones


----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## ChrisL

DriftingSand said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd2jXsmSaKc









[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRavC8CjRL0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRavC8CjRL0[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

The Eagles/Last Good Time In Town:


----------



## ChrisL

Windy songs!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmrkY-EZy74]Bob Seger- Against the Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

Candle in the Wind ~ Elton John

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJuOc0Ld1uk]Elton John: Candle in the wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

Van Halen/Tattoo


----------



## ChrisL

I loved this movie, and it's in keeping with my wind theme!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfg97-5uhFQ]Dirty Dancing - She's Like the Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## ChrisL

One of my best friends used to sing this song to me joking around.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywlFEGhxm08]Bette Midler -- Wind Beneath My Wings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## ChrisL

DriftingSand said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11A8JZ-RDDo



Strange Brew!    That's some psychedelic shit there honeys!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_NholHANoY]Cream - Strange Brew - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## ChrisL

Gotta go to work now!  TTYL!  I'll leave you with this totally awesome Traffic tune!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT4-iBuDw0Q]TRAFFIC - Dear Mr. Fantasy (LIVE 1972) Steve Winwood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sgycukafqQ]Linkin Park - What I've Done - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2H4l9RpkwM]Linkin Park - Breaking the Habit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bi-wPGwH0sc]BEA AND THE BOYS "Bei Mir Bist Bu Schon" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle

I slept through Friday   

Shortstack Saturday choice, please be patient  


Whoops she changed her mind!   Skip to 3:40

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj5XBnTHZhk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj5XBnTHZhk[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/k8zmkzshUvE]Thunderclap Newman Something In The Air (vintage pop) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/7nYvmm0Ofmc]Chilliwack (Fly At Night)...1977...Lyrics Provided Under Info: - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/YmQlBfxh4Us]Split Enz - I Got You (1980) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/cMeM2YTfa7c]Harlequin - Innocence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/rMbATaj7Il8]Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/rzoXdOAZBVM]Janis Joplin Cry Baby live in toronto 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

What a voice!

[ame=http://youtu.be/r5If816MhoU]Janis Joplin - Ball and Chain (sensational performance at Monterey) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/7sjSHazjrWg]Cat Stevens - Peace Train (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/oh4tHpUflDA]Frankie Goes to Hollywood - Relax with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/haT8g7oKnns]Harry Nilsson- One (Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/aA9OqUuA6a0]Put The Lime In The Coconut - Harry Nilsson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/1GVr1l7Xbko]Kenny Rogers "You Picked a Fine Time to Leave Me Lucille" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlwXfcFMO3w]Kenny Rogers & the First Edition - Tell It All Brother[/ame]

Before Country.


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/EN1nMpmC0n4]Jim Croce - I'll Have To Say I Love You In A Song (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/EFDCH_LFiBo]Ozzy Osbourne - Goodbye to Romance Legendado - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/PPmyYs92GDs]Bruce Hornsby & the Range - Every Little Kiss - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/QPoTGyWT0Cg]Bill Withers - Lean On Me [with lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/GrkLHmu_6ug]Bobby Goldsboro - I'm A Drifter - TV Show (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6WC2aiN8i8]All the Proof I Need - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/e4r_26cRuuY]FLY LIKE A BIRD - Mariah Carey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AAP513nHl8]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Please Don't Tell Me You Love Me (Hank Williams cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maVVzyGouag]Lost State of Franklin -- My Own Damn Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWUcdOqx-88]Elephant Revival / Leyla McCalla / eTones - Wade In The Water (eTown webisode #612) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

One of the most underrated songs in rock history...


----------



## Zander

another underrrated GEM!


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/CjiNpBIKYSM]Linkin Park - Numb - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/NnUop6eZsBI]Godsmack - Whatever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2Wr8J8faGA].[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/AkFqg5wAuFk]Pantera - Walk (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/lAOKwD0gabU]John Fogerty and ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> FLY LIKE A BIRD - Mariah Carey - YouTube



Lol!  I don't like to admit it, but I like Mariah too.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=753_mUwbOJ4]Honey - Mariah Carey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman




----------



## Spoonman




----------



## ChrisL

Spoonman said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZ29wso9e4I



Pretty good, but, IMO, not as good as the original.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/l5aqs-rH-OY]Queen - Seven Seas Of Rhye (Vocals and Piano Only) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/4mqgNU73v94]Queen - Seven Seas Of Rhye (BMG Mix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/ckRX0k9owAY]Queen-The march of the black queen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W4JRVHeHPI]Elephant Revival "Ancient Sea" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> Queen-The march of the black queen - YouTube



I like Another One Bites the Dust.    Gotta love those tighty whitey shorts!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9E-WasNzVpI]Queen - Another One Bites The Dust - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZVdDl_asYY]Mariah Carey - Shake It Off - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

New DOWN.....


----------



## Zander

Love this from Giant Squid.....


----------



## skye

memories are made of this......

Percy Faith & His Orchestra - A summer place theme 


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFi_CKNJjwE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFi_CKNJjwE[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Crosby Stills & Nash

David Crosby belting out "Almost Cut My Hair"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9XWmwvT8bCw


----------



## Ropey

The video's not in sync but damned it's good.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

I like some songs from the cars too.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JnQfKIFERU]The Cars - Since You're Gone (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

This is one of my favorites by the Cars I think.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEkGqb2wu5k]The Cars - Candy-O 1979 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/GGNNqAc1s4Y]Marilyn Manson - Beautiful People - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath

AngelsNDemons said:


> Marilyn Manson - Beautiful People - YouTube


----------



## BluesMistress

Joe Bonamassa ~ Dislocated Boy


----------



## BluesMistress

Joe Bonamassa ~ Ballad of John Henry


----------



## BluesMistress

Joe Bonamassa ~ Driving Towards The Daylight


----------



## BluesMistress

Warren Haynes ~ River's Gonna Rise


----------



## BluesMistress

JEFF BECK ~ A Day In The Life


----------



## BluesMistress

JJ Cale & Leon Russel ~ Sensitive Kind


----------



## BluesMistress

Buddy Guy & John Mayer ~ Feels Like Rain


----------



## ChrisL

BluesMistress said:


> Joe Bonamassa ~ Ballad of John Henry
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRxawmG5MfM



I love this one and actually posted it on another one of the music threads recently.    Great song!


----------



## BluesMistress

Stevie Ray Vaughan ~ Texas Flood


----------



## BluesMistress

Eric Clapton ~ While My Guitar Gently Weeps


----------



## BluesMistress

Carlos Santana & Eric Clapton ~ JinGo


----------



## BluesMistress

Santana ~ Soul Sacrifice


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/PGYAAsHT4QE]Bob Marley Three little birds (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/svX4ajkWklQ]Queen - Don't Lose Your Head[/ame]

Joan Armatrading singing Cameo 

Great tune and show.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/UWHEcIbhDiw]Rush - The Trees - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/bi_WayqBVYg]Robbie Dupree: Steal away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/DDRPtg0kmJU]Rush - Closer To The Heart - YouTube[/ame]

With Bubbles


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/iIGKlicb8n0]Rush - Working Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey

Oh yeah!


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bczBYvOjrLo]Kitaro - Silk Road (live in Nara, Japan - 2001) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Uto9t8k-Flg]The Band (feat. Paul Butterfield) - Mystery Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/J2z7LXpAX3Q]The Band & Neil Young Helpless - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/gCXQycyN_Vs]The Marshall Tucker Band - Can't You See - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/8BfG_GQSf-E]Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - Mary Jane's Last Dance (live 2006) HQ 0815007 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/spNzkzcfOuM]The Beatles-Hey Bulldog (Rare Film) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5PoIrcyd34"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5PoIrcyd34[/ame]





[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtMhtMc1GW8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtMhtMc1GW8[/ame],


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/yhOKhJaM1QE]Just Dropped In - Kenny Rogers & The First Edition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Qev-i9-VKlY]Janis Joplin-Mercedes Benz(original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/r5If816MhoU]Janis Joplin - Ball and Chain (sensational performance at Monterey) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/yHSFTRUekT0]John Lennon - Free As A Bird (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/96s-VXldymI]Boney M - Rasputin. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/QtxlCsVKkvY]Boney M Daddy cool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/p1b_bEs8Pbs]Jimi Hendrix Fire "HD" "with lyrics" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/PWgvGjAhvIw]OutKast - Hey Ya! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress

Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane

Thinking of my Maui friend


----------



## BluesMistress

Paul Butterfield Blues Band ~ Driftin' Blues


----------



## BluesMistress

Steve Winwood & Eric Clapton ~ Can't Find My Way Home


----------



## Slag

The Monkees - I'm a Believer


----------



## Slag

The Box Tops - The Letter


----------



## BluesMistress

Eric Clapton & Mark Knopfler ~ Layla


----------



## BluesMistress

Mark Knopfler ~ Sailing To Philadelphia


----------



## jacobwhite08

Lemonade - Jeremy Passion


----------



## ChrisL

This song has kind of grown on me.   

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT_nvWreIhg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT_nvWreIhg[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

I ADORE CCR.  Love these guys!    Woo-hoo!  Yeah!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEj3OilpsIs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEj3OilpsIs[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

Another awesome tune by CCR!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9gMxcixhAU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9gMxcixhAU[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeXqtzusIU0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeXqtzusIU0[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec0XKhAHR5I]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Fortunate Son[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BmEGm-mraE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BmEGm-mraE[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtgBanS98Cc]Meena Cryle - "Stage Rehearsal" - "TELL ME"-Tour (March 2014) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/EGj3cIWYL4k]Queen: Hungarian Rhapsody - Live In Budapest 1986[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZvQYfLvpdg]Leyla McCalla - "Lonely House" (eTown webisode #611) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/eq-yoorI7lo]The Cars-Shake it up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ejAZ6yN2q0w]Neil Young - Look Out For My Love - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/G6LVIi7pzZI?list=PL94gOvpr5yt3Gz94uu1UztA5cD_iIq_k-]Neil Young - Tonight's The Night - YouTube[/ame]

xxx ooo


----------



## Marianne




----------



## ChrisL

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cawk2cMTnGo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cawk2cMTnGo[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt_zum97kjE]ROLLING STONES Not Fade Away[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/f6iCTRKx-ek]VH1 55 - Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper - 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/CNeBKQE42Ls]Buck Dharma Gamera is Missing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZXhuso4OTG4]Styx - Renegade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Carlsen

.
Tarja she is beautiful singer for Nightwish
.

.


----------



## ChrisL

Marianne said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeCAiValucE



I really like the Who.  I think this one is a really great song by them.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5kkcOvPW6Y"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5kkcOvPW6Y[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Robert Downey Jr and Sting

Driven To Tears

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1crxmBTxRlM


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/3cShYbLkhBc]Mr. Roboto- Styx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/5XcKBmdfpWs]Styx - Too Much Time On My Hands - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## ChrisL

Impenitent said:


> Robert Downey Jr and Sting
> 
> Driven To Tears
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1crxmBTxRlM



Robert Downey Jr!!!  I had no idea he sang.  Weird because he sounds just like Sting!  Who would have thought?!    Great song!


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/13Ia05GojLA]The Beatles-Old Brown Shoe (rare!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/8pFCPTYq5Tc]I Me Mine - The Beatles - YouTube[/ame]

A George Harrison Kick


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/UKAp-jRUp2o]George Harrison: Something - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBubAvBbtXY]Phish Whats The Use - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Carlsen

.
Sanni Kurkisuo sing a sad song. She break up with her boyfriend


.


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5DCFjk_O4w]Iron Maiden- 2 Minutes To Midnight (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41-pV7AbJGU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41-pV7AbJGU[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

This guy is a lot like the Chili Peppers!  He never wears a shirt!     Pretty awesome song though!    It will wake you up!!  Lol!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsVZdF5OnSs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsVZdF5OnSs[/ame]


----------



## Carlsen

.
Sanni Kurkisuo she sing another sad song
.

.


----------



## ChrisL

I have to clean my ears now after being at the worst songs thread!  God forbid any of those horrible songs become an ear worm!!!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WVvizpjJK4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WVvizpjJK4[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/XOEE-kR-Txg]Joni Mitchell - Help Me (1974) - YouTube[/ame]

_Help me
I think I'm falling
In love too fast
It's got me hoping for the future
And worrying about the past
'Cause I've seen some hot, hot blazes
Come down to smoke and ash
We love our lovin'
But not like we love our freedom_


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/7KJjVMqNIgA]Cake - i will survive - YouTube[/ame]




Go on now go walk out the door
just turn around now
'cause you're not welcome anymore
weren't you the one who tried to hurt me with goodbye
Did you think I'd crumble
Did you think I'd lay down and die
Oh no, not I
I will survive


----------



## Carlsen

.
Sofia Jannok she is beautiful Sammi singer.Skansen it is park in Stockholm. You can see Swedish Royal family here now in the park.


.


----------



## Carlsen

.
Alexi Laiho h e is fantastic  
.


.


----------



## Ropey

Too Right!

 ^n


----------



## Ropey

From Montreal, Canada


----------



## Slag

Make It With You David Gates & Bread


----------



## Slag

The Cardigans Lovefool


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL

I am a Leo!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75g0fjX0r4s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75g0fjX0r4s[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZpUYjpKg9KY]Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Carlsen

.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QLwqEUR_jg]Tuuli - Enää ei oo kiire (virallinen musiikkivideo) - YouTube[/ame]

.


----------



## Carlsen

.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_RitbNHM_U]Machine Men - Falling (Subtv Baari) - YouTube[/ame]

.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## MeBelle

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5D3Nl1GZzuw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5D3Nl1GZzuw[/ame]


----------



## Bill Angel

The way Robin Williams chose to end his suffering brought to mind the last scene in Bob Fosse's movie "All That Jazz". Personally I'm disappointed in Robin Williams for what he did,  in comparison to how Bob Fosse in his movie addressed the difficulties in his life and also the issue of death. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vkqLhTwhfc#t=7m0s[/ame]


----------



## Zander

All this shit in Missouri .....this is how we get past it........

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU3u5UDjYeY#t=32[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/CJz_9UIXTjM]Neil Young - I've Been Waiting For You - YouTube[/ame]


xxx ooo

.


----------



## Carlsen

.


----------



## boedicca

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l153atE72OA].[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/KWy3X7f4MyY]Sade (1/17) - The Sweetest Taboo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Don McLean

Starry Starry Night

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dipFMJckZOM]Vincent (Starry Starry Night) Don McLean - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diPjCGSU720"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diPjCGSU720[/ame]

Neil Young- The Emperor of Wyoming


----------



## Zander




----------



## Jroc

This thread could use a little Stevie...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDZFf0pm0SE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDZFf0pm0SE[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Please give a listen.... I think you likey:


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/xHIqfArjyt8]Pink Floyd - Animals [HQ full album - 320 kps] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Macyn Taylor

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2vaxskfFCo]Billie Jean - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/cdfFgR4CO-s]Black Sabbath - Iron Man Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

Still, Wow! After all these years.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOL8LRJgKMs]Sound Check: Macyn Taylor performs 'Ramblin' On My Mind' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/klTw94kTstg]Rolling Stones - We Love You - YouTube[/ame]

The stones being beatles.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfceDweJRZM]Carolina Chocolate Drops "Leaving Eden" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/muhFxXce6nA]Cheap Trick - The Flame - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame="http://youtu.be/laSyqVGlPGQ"]http://youtu.be/laSyqVGlPGQ[/ame]


----------



## skye

Oh my Lord ....I love baby boomers ........ 

Mike and the Mechanics with yummy Paul Carrack ..oh



oh

oh


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKiLGysBO7U]Over My Shoulder (1995) - Mike + the Mechanics - Voc. Paul Carrack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

another song with  my  fav baby boomer ... Paul Carrack    "How Long?"

my heart tells me it doesn't get better than this! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mgvnXHhjG8]Paul Carrack - How Long - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWKvpCuCz2s]PAUL CARRACK - Where Did I Go Wrong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet




----------



## Jroc

Wow we cant see the previous vids anymore ..I guess we start over


----------



## April




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Alex.

*2pac-Tupac Life Goes On *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## boedicca

For the 1,000 pound gator:


----------



## ChrisL

These are a couple of the first U2 songs I ever heard.  Still good songs too.


----------



## Ropey

[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Alex.

*Billy Idol - White Wedding*


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Ropey

[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

Jake Owen - Beachin'


----------



## boedicca




----------



## skye

I am perfectly aware I posted this like 4 weeks ago.

Here I am listening to it again!

...it is not a bad thing...baby... it's not a bad thing to fall in love..huh?


----------



## ChrisL

I saw that people are talking about Ted Nugent again.  How about a couple of tunes from Uncle Ted?   

Wango Tango


This one is my favorite from Ted!!  It's pretty kick ass.


----------



## Ropey

[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## namvet




----------



## Impenitent

My Secret Life

Leonard Cohen


----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

The Vid's not the best but the sound is grand.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Jroc




----------



## Jroc




----------



## Jroc




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


>



That's very interesting.  It's like hard rock classical music.  I've never heard of this band before.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## boedicca

Time for some old school....


----------



## namvet




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## namvet




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Jroc




----------



## Jroc

Great tune


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye




----------



## skye

*Tee Set - Ma Belle Amie (1969)*


----------



## skye

and one last for the road!  

Matha My Dear!   Martha sorry! LOL


----------



## Jroc




----------



## Jroc




----------



## boedicca




----------



## boedicca

My favoritest Gap Band tune:


----------



## turtledude

One of the greatest mega- energy live Jams by the all time most recorded band in history.  Jerry and Phil are flying on this one, with Mickey and Bill's drumming a thing of wonder


----------



## Ropey




----------



## skye

I woke up with this silly old song in my mind......

it's called "Toast and Marmelade For Tea"


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> One of the greatest mega- energy live Jams by the all time most recorded band in history.  Jerry and Phil are flying on this one, with Mickey and Bill's drumming a thing of wonder



I really like this one by the Dead.  It's a nice one.


----------



## boedicca




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## namvet




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Bethany & Rufus: Sail Away Ladies *

M


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Ropey

Wildcard said:


>


 
 

Great intro...


----------



## Alex.

*Bobby Hebb - Sunny *

**


----------



## boedicca

Barry has such Awesome Hair in this:


----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL

I just heard this song on a car commercial.


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Alex.

*Cat Stevens - Father And Son*


----------



## skye




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*MAGIC! - Rude *


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April




----------



## Ropey




----------



## skye

*Natasha Bedingfield - These Words*


**


----------



## Impenitent

Gethsemane


----------



## Impenitent

If I Fell


----------



## MeBelle

skye said:


>



♥ this!   @skye !!


----------



## MeBelle




----------



## Ropey




----------



## MeBelle

Not so much...but I'll deal


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Alex.

*MAGIC! - Let Your Hair Down *


----------



## namvet




----------



## April




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Use Me - Bill Withers*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Bethany & Rufus - If I Had My Way *


----------



## P F Tinmore

Macyn Taylor playing TCLD by Stefano Barone


----------



## Alex.

*Lily Allen - Somewhere Only We Know *


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leyla McCalla @Rotown 31-03-2014 *


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Macyn Taylor, The Last Steam Engine Train*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Bruno Mars - 'Grenade' Acoustic Cover by Chantel McGregor *


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Samantha Fish: "I Put A Spell On You" *


----------



## boedicca




----------



## Mad_Cabbie




----------



## Mad_Cabbie




----------



## Mad_Cabbie




----------



## Mad_Cabbie




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*the pretenders-Don't Get Me Wrong *


----------



## Alex.

*The Pretenders - Back On The Chain Gang*


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Impenitent

Si lo es - Beatles


----------



## skye

*James Taylor - Only a Dream in Rio*
Beautiful Rio .... 
**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

you'll be my honeysuckle.... I'll be your honey bee......hmmm



*Blake Shelton - Honey Bee*

**


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mindful

Smokey.


----------



## Alex.

*Lady Antebellum - Just A Kiss...*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Ropey

Pat's sweet.  Still.


----------



## Alex.

*Paramore: Decode*


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> Pat's sweet.  Still.





boedicca said:


>



I love Pat!    She has such a passionate powerful voice!


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Dom Flemons - "Too Long (I've Been Gone)" *


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Dom Flemons - Po' Black Sheep *


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Carolina Chocolate Drops: Milwaukee Blues*


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Elephant Revival / Leyla McCalla / eTones - Wade In The Water *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Elephant Revival - "Birds and Stars"*


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

**


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL

I think U2 is one of the best bands, IMO.  

Bullet The Blue Sky ~ U2 (one of my favorite U2 songs)


----------



## ChrisL

A couple more of my favorite U2.  


Interesting video here!


----------



## ChrisL

^^^^^

Boo to the cops!  BOOOOOO!!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## ChrisL

This video has Raquel Welch in it.


----------



## April




----------



## boedicca




----------



## April




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I don't think these guys are all that great, but their videos are hilarious!


----------



## April




----------



## ChrisL

I love Weezer though!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## ChrisL

Great instrumental by Metallica!  Not as good as Orion, IMO, but still good.


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


>



I always liked White Zombie.  They have a lot of good tunes.  Living Dead Girl, Thunder Kiss, More Human among some.


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## April




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

Great concert or maybe it was the acid...?


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

Amen............


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

Merci mon ami AnglesnDemons, for the thread with out the hassle...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


>



I like this song, but I'm sick of it.  They have way overplayed it on the radio I think.


----------



## Zander

The redhead and I sat in the front row for a Steve Tyrell concert at the Grand Del Mar last week. This was his opener......


----------



## April




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Moonglow

This was the most popular song when I was a teen, no party was without it at full volume..


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

One of my favs of CDB, great concert, The Orange Blossom Special tour...


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

Please take their advice


----------



## Moonglow

yummy, I can still taste it!


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Zander

Zander said:


> The redhead and I sat in the front row for a Steve Tyrell concert at the Grand Del Mar last week. This was his opener......



By the way, That is my recording.....not bad for an i-phone!


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Michelle420

one of my favs


----------



## ChrisL

Great song from CCR, from the movie Apocalypse Now!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April

Yep!


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Marianne




----------



## skye

*Kenny Chesney - American Kids  *


**


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mr. H.

I beg of your patience. PLEASE listen to this beginning to end.


----------



## skye

*Michael Jackson - A Place With No Name  yes yes*


**


----------



## skye

good night everybody. nite nite y'all  mmm


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Jroc




----------



## Alex.

*Earth, Wind & Fire - Boogie Wonderland *


----------



## Alex.

*Earth, Wind & Fire - Sing a Song *


----------



## Alex.

*Earth, Wind & Fire - September *


----------



## ChrisL

Alice In Chains . . . awesome!!


----------



## ChrisL

Featuring some scenes from the movie Trainspotters.


----------



## ChrisL

Post Layne Staley, but still a pretty rocking tune!


----------



## Jroc




----------



## ChrisL

Jroc said:


>



Great band!  They did an excellent cover of Simple Man.  It is beautiful.


----------



## Michelle420

_I just want to move ahead
I just want to free myself - but it's a struggle
I just want to stay in bed
I just want to be myself - but it's a struggle_


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

This is a nice mellow song.


----------



## ChrisL

When I was just a weeeee lass, my dad had this album, and this was my absolute favorite song!  I can remember it from as far back as I can remember.  Lol!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## April




----------



## skye

"Love,Thy Will Be Done" - Martika


----------



## boedicca




----------



## Alex.

*Swedish House Mafia - Don't You Worry Child ft. John Martin *


----------



## Alex.

*Sam Cooke-Twistin' The Night Away *


----------



## skye

Do you remember the late 80s?  the intensity of it all?
it was like WOW....
the things that hapened then? wow... where are they now is he now? all dead? IDK .....

Aretha was my background music then.
bless her golden  vocal cords!

WHO IS ZOOMING WHOM -


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



I keep seeing the title to this song and I can't help but think of this song every time!  

Edit:  I just listened, and it is a remake.  I didn't realize that.  That sure is different.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

Rope ~ Foo Fighters


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Santa Monica ~ Everclear


----------



## ChrisL

Nearly Lost You ~ Screaming Trees


----------



## ChrisL

Shimmer ~ Fuel


----------



## ChrisL

In The Meantime ~ Spacehog


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Jroc




----------



## ChrisL

Great video!


----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Jeff Beck -You Shook Me, Blues Deluxe (take 2) *


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April




----------



## Mertex




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

Every club that had a rock band was sure to hear this  every week for several years..


----------



## Moonglow

Funny thing is, when I was 16 listening to 8 tracks of Queen,  I was called a dork...


----------



## Moonglow

Terrible!! Just Terrible.. These guys cost 20 bucks to see in 1979,,outrages prices!


----------



## Moonglow

Bang that head,,,make it fly....


----------



## Moonglow

Gotta keep hittin' it


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

I loved that gal, and she just walks away...from her stardom, fame and letting us hear her talent..


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

I've seen these guys around 5 times, that I can remember...


----------



## Moonglow

one you don't hear them play after the drug war started in earnest during Reagan..


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

Best concert of all...


----------



## Moonglow

A little project for opera class...can you guess who I played?


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

Dance in the line and get the babes.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Jroc

So I'm assuming this guy is going for top poster again?or is he just spamming the music thread? either way i's very annoying


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

Jroc said:


> So I'm assuming this guy is going for top poster again?or is he just spamming the music thread? either way i's very annoying



What a boner...


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

If you ever have the time, this little diddy is the musical version of H.G. Wells: The War of the Worlds
I have it and have enjoyed it since the mid 1970's. It is written by the fellow that wrote for The Muddy Blues..Jeff Wayne. It is based on other character musicals like Peter and the Wolf..Sergey Prokofiev
This is narrated by one of my favorite actors,,Richard Burton...


----------



## Zander

Went to see Accept on Friday night at the Saban Theatre in Beverly Hills. Sat in the 2nd row.  Awesome show!! here is a video I recorded on my iphone...."Shadow Soldiers"


----------



## rdean

I love this song when it came out.  So this guy does it and does the background singers himself on a life size screen behind him with some of the tightest harmony I have ever heard someone do while doing this particular song.  In fact, it's almost too sweet.  And the hand movement are hilarious.


----------



## April




----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


>



Lol!  I had this one on the worst songs thread.    I think it's just awful.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  I had this one on the worst songs thread.    I think it's just awful.
Click to expand...


You never did Hammer time at the club?? I included it for the commercial value....


----------



## boedicca




----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  I had this one on the worst songs thread.    I think it's just awful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never did Hammer time at the club?? I included it for the commercial value....
Click to expand...


I was just a kid when he was popular!


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  I had this one on the worst songs thread.    I think it's just awful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never did Hammer time at the club?? I included it for the commercial value....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just a kid when he was popular!
Click to expand...


I had parachute pants and a kid that was 6....


----------



## ChrisL

This is more like the kind of hip hop that I like.    Good stuff!  Go J Lo!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I love this one!  Woo yeah!!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

And I love this hip hop version of Killing Me Softly.  It's the best.


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## namvet




----------



## Jroc

Def Leppard's best tune


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I just love this song.  Even though it's sad, it's beautiful.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye




----------



## boedicca




----------



## ChrisL

Never a big fan of Michael, but I've always liked Janet.  

You listen to Janet, you nasty boys!    Her name is Ms. Jackson if you're nasty!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alex.

*Kurtis Blow-The Breaks *


----------



## ChrisL

Some of these corny 80s videos are the BEST!


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Some of these corny 80s videos are the BEST!


I know what you mean.

This one is torture the brothers trying to be Micheal

I like the music though.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these corny 80s videos are the BEST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean.
> 
> This one is torture the brothers trying to be Micheal
> 
> I like the music though.
Click to expand...


You weren't kidding!  Lol!   

Here is something a little newer from Janet.


----------



## Alex.

*Janet & Nelly - Call on Me *


----------



## Alex.

*Eric Burdon & War - Spill The Wine *

**


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Impenitent

Otis Redding
Try a Little Tenderness


----------



## Impenitent

*John Bulushi
A Liitle Help From My Friends

John Belushi cantando With A Little Help From My Friends on Vimeo*


----------



## Impenitent

Race With the devil
Stray Cats


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## skye

let's dance....

*Royal Tailor - Making Me New *


----------



## namvet




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## boedicca

I have an ear worm of this song today.


----------



## skye

Some more invigorating   music my darlings of  happiness....

foo foo fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo of love   FOO LOL


----------



## Alex.

*Stevie Ray Vaughan-Pride And Joy *


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Alex.

*Stevie Ray Vaughan -- Superstition *


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

From the grand depths of funk.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

David Gilmour's on lead. 

Sweet.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Awesome tune!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I like David Bowie.  He's a little weird, but I still think he's pretty cool.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Guess Who - These Eyes*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Guess Who - Undun*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*I'll Take Care of You*,* Bobby Mabe*


----------



## Ropey

Split in 2 due to Youtube restriction.



[TBODY]
[/TBODY]They had class with killer songs while Burton sang it all with style and Randy answered all questions with his axe.


----------



## Ropey

[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## konradv

David Bowie- The Man Who Sold The World


----------



## konradv

Utah Phillips- The Preacher and the Slave(Pie in the Sky)


----------



## ChrisL

konradv said:


> David Bowie- The Man Who Sold The World



That's a great song, but I actually prefer Nirvana's version.  I'm sure many will disagree with me though.  Lol!


----------



## skye

I love living close to the water...I could not live too far away from the surf.... apart from New York or Paris, I would trade the surf for either of those two cities...ha!

love this song.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Stephen Stills - Treetop Flyer *


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Funkadelic - Maggot Brain*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Let's Get the Show on the Road - Michael Stanley *

**


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Impenitent

Elvis


----------



## Ropey

The quality is rather amazing on this little bit of blues


----------



## Jroc




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## skye

*Clean Bandit - Rather Be *


I  love violin ....rock and violin .....violin is music


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alex.

*Let It Go (Disney's "Frozen") Vivaldi's Winter - ThePianoGuys *


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Alex.

*James Morrison - You Give Me Something *


----------



## Alex.

*Passenger - Hearts on Fire w/ Ed Sheeran *


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Alex.

*Bastille - Pompeii *


----------



## Impenitent

Creep (Johnny Depp cameo)


----------



## Impenitent

Israel Kamakawiwo'ole - Over The Rainbow & What A Wonderful World


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

The long version, never aired.


----------



## skye

*Huey Lewis & The News "Doing It All For My Baby"*


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Jroc




----------



## Jroc




----------



## ChrisL

I'm listening to these guys again this morning.  This is a great song by an underrated band from the 90s.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Jroc




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## skye

*Sam Smith - Stay With Me*


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## skye

I don't like the present....I want to go back so bad.... I mean it...that's the USA that I love...yes ...come back please? all beautiful and golden? come back!!!


----------



## skye

*The Way You Look Tonight.... by Cole Porter not that I expect people here to know who Cole Porter was ...I mean it's true isn't it..he was one of  the best  American composers.... *

*anyway ....*


----------



## skye

Cole Porter composed that ...you bunch of ignoramus lol..oh Lord why do I bother 

good night y'all


----------



## skye

I swear I promise my last one ...,thank you.....
*Fred Astaire Sings "They All Laughed" from "Shall We Dance" (1937)  >>>the best of the lot ..........the best interpretation I think LOL ...do you think too?*

*why am I asking you?  omg I'm silly *




*ok here we go*


**


----------



## Alex.

*Johnny Rivers - Slow Dancing Swayin To The Music *


----------



## namvet




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Kristine Jackson Band - St.James Infirmary.*


----------



## Darlene

Bleed no reflection
Upon the waters that you fear
Make things happen
Accept no resignation
For some life has been cruel
You have set the mood
Thinking about you... Luna
Lay the serpent's egg
In this world of make believe
And make things real
My seed of a lunacy
Was a sign made to resist
A mood set from birth
Thinking about you... Luna
Show me your moon burns
Take me as the moon burns
The freezing moon
Making things real for me
The killing Moon
Making things happen for me
Luna - all above
Wound of light in the enemy skies
Make things happen for me
On the eve of self destruction
On the eve of all can be...Thinking about you


----------



## skye




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

have a lovely night everybody!  


Eric Clapton -"When Somebody Thinks You Are  Wonderful"


----------



## Alex.

*Amy Winehouse - All my lovin' *


----------



## Dogmaphobe

skye said:


> I don't like the present..




Damn, if it wasn't bad enough that I hear that from my family every Christmas......


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Dogmaphobe




----------



## Dogmaphobe




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Kristine Jackson 'Cried Without Tears' *


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Ohio City Blues & Brews Fest ~ Kristine Jackson Band*

**


----------



## Jroc

You gotta love this flute


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## skye

*Its Too Bad (Jimi Hendrix)  *


**

*There will never be somebody like him  again. He is the best.*


----------



## skye

*you are the real killer...you gorgeous you....huh?lol*

*great  tune too...wherever you are now Jim... great tune thanks*

**
*Thank You Lord for the beauty. thank you!*

*

*


----------



## April

​


----------



## Ropey

> In _Bowie in Berlin_ by Thomas Jerome Seabrook the inspiration behind this song was time spent tooling around the city with David Bowie, however, Pop has also gone on record as saying the lyrics were inspired by some of Morrison's poetry. Incidentally, Pop was almost Morrison's replacement in the Doors after his death. If you wonder what that might sound like, we highly recommend his 2009 album _Preliminaries_.


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> You gotta love this flute



I do.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Jroc




----------



## Ropey




----------



## April




----------



## konradv

Halloween's coming.  Have fun everybody.


Bloomfield, Kooper, Stills(Super Session)- Season Of The Witch


----------



## konradv

Continuing the theme...


Bobby Pickett & the Crypt Kicker 5- Monster Mash


----------



## konradv

It isn't really a theme until you get to three, so...


Michael Jackson- Thriller


----------



## Impenitent

Devil Woman Marty Robbins


----------



## konradv

John Mayall- Room to Move


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

My favorite Teddy song


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



This is one of my favorite Neil Young songs.


----------



## ChrisL

I like this one too!


----------



## skye

The amazing  Louis Armstrong!


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Jroc




----------



## Ropey

A bit grungy wouldn't you say?


----------



## Jroc




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Alex.

*Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride *


----------



## Alex.

*Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild *


----------



## Alex.

The Pusher" by Steppenwolf


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Impenitent

Frank Sinatra - Call Me
call me frank sinatra - Bing Videos


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> A bit grungy wouldn't you say?





Kind of.


----------



## skye

whisper to me..(is there any ebola in the island?


----------



## skye

I am liking this version very much.... what do you think? I am interested to know what you think ..do tell please
*The Faces - Maybe I'm Amazed*


**


----------



## skye

ok ...my last from Rod Stewart ....he and one of his beautiful ex wives ...this one is called Britt Ekland from Sweden



 thats her  with him


Britt helped him make this video


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## namvet




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Jroc




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## skye




----------



## Jroc




----------



## skye

...I like  Ed Sheeran sound...smooth, easy...


----------



## Jroc

Elton John "smooth and easy"


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


>



Lol!  Kid Rock.  I used to make fun of him and say imagine if we introduced ourselves in that way?  My name is CHRRIIISSSS ELLLL.  I'm here to smack all your hoes!    Funny stuff.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL

How you gonna snap with Rock when he's got the mike?    (Warning - some graphic language)


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL

This is one is pretty much nothing cussing.  What a potty mouth, Rock!!!    He be cray-cray.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL

I think my favorite line, "I'm like a train, I roll hard, lettin off much steam!"  That's a pretty awesome line.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL

Yeah, let your inner redneck loose!    Woo-hoo!


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Impenitent

Why Worry - Everly Brothers, Chet Atkins, Mark Knopler


----------



## Michelle420

Sexy Sadie you broke the rules
You layed it down for all to see


Sexy Sadie the greatest of them all


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## skye

imo great tune.... 

*This Love - Maroon 5*


----------



## turtledude

another haunting folk song from incomparable contralto Maddy Prior and Steeleye Span


----------



## Alex.

*Blues Traveler - Hook *


----------



## Alex.

*Blues Traveler - Run-Around *


----------



## turtledude

my kid and I were coming back from the gun club today and this was on sirius radio. I forget how good it was-its been awhile.  I recall they requested a minute of silence at their live shows after Jerry Garcia died in the summer of 95.


----------



## skye

you like? 

I do


----------



## turtledude

skye said:


> you like?
> 
> I do



prefer Robert Plant's vocals, Jimmy's guitar and of course Bonzo's drums but we get Not available in your country.  I have heard SC's version though


----------



## skye

turtledude said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> you like?
> 
> I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prefer Robert Plant's vocals, Jimmy's guitar and of course Bonzo's drums but we get Not available in your country.  I have heard SC's version though
Click to expand...


sure...

but  I like her too. 

lets not get too petulant about the whole thing LOL


----------



## skye

turtledude said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> you like?
> 
> I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prefer Robert Plant's vocals, Jimmy's guitar and of course Bonzo's drums but we get Not available in your country.  I have heard SC's version though
Click to expand...




Zeppelin ...oh oh oh oh oh

me likes that


----------



## turtledude

skye said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> you like?
> 
> I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prefer Robert Plant's vocals, Jimmy's guitar and of course Bonzo's drums but we get Not available in your country.  I have heard SC's version though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeppelin ...oh oh oh oh oh
> 
> me likes that
Click to expand...



my favorite from them

They rarely played this live-maybe never and they sure didn't when I saw them in 77 but Page and Plant (with the Cure's lead guitarist) sure did


----------



## namvet




----------



## Alex.

*Cheryl Lynn - Got To Be Real *


----------



## Ropey

Can't leave for a minute.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## April




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## namvet




----------



## Alex.

*Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

**


----------



## skye

what?


----------



## Alex.

*The Revels - Midnight Stroll *


----------



## CAPTCHATHIS




----------



## skye

"Midnight the stars and you" ----- most popular fox trot from the 1930s


----------



## skye

Because  he likes animals plus he has a great voice ....Robbie Williams (with the long coat  and shaved head  in the 90s or around that time)


----------



## skye

Robbie Williams and his daughter ...almost musical 







Beyond the Sea


----------



## Ropey

After the Halloween party.

Haloween covers.


----------



## Jroc




----------



## Ropey

Get.....     

Mony, mony, like a pony, yeah, yeah...


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Dogmaphobe




----------



## Michelle420

They asked me how I knew
My true love was true
I of course replied
Something here inside
Can not be denied

They, said some day you'll find
All who love are blind
When you heart's on fire
You must realize
Smoke gets in your eyes

So I chaffed them, and I gaily laughed
To think they would doubt our love
And yet today, my love has gone away
I am without my love

Now laughing friends deride
Tears I cannot hide
So I smile and say
When a lovely flame dies
Smoke gets in your eyes


----------



## Jroc




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## namvet




----------



## April




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

We get it on most every night 
when that moon is big and bright 
its a supernatural delight 
everybodys dancing in the moonlight


----------



## Jroc

Republicans hopefully winning tomorrow


----------



## April

Jroc said:


> Republicans hopefully winning tomorrow



 Right on!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent

warren zevon youtube - Bing Videos


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Impenitent

My  Shit's Fucked Up! - Ropey


----------



## skye

What a wonderful night this has been!  what a win for Republicans !!!!!!!


Happy Day!


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Alex.

*Beautiful***Claudia Koreck and Donavon Frankenreiter *


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Engelbert Humperdinck - Spanish Eyes 1969 *

**


----------



## Alex.

*LOVE ME WITH ALL YOUR HEART (Lyrics) - Engelbert Humperdinck *

**


----------



## namvet




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Hey little sister what have you done?
Hey little sister who's the only one?
Hey little sister who's your superman?
Hey little sister who's the one you want?
Hey little sister shot gun!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Impenitent

Lorde - Royal


----------



## BlackSand

*Garbage ... 

*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## namvet




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Roadrunner

AngelsNDemons said:


> Just a fresh thread started for every genre of music out there...post whatever to whomever, about whatever, or just post a song or vid of your choice...anything goes here...whatever your flavor at the moment.
> 
> I will start with this:
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]Q3P1DEWgdHY[/MEDIA] - Crying Like A Bitch (High Quality) - The Oracle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand

.


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## Roadrunner

duke of earl video youtube - Bing Videos
Dedicated to my best friend, the REAL Duke of Earl, down in Pointe Coupee Parish LA!!!!


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*Garbage - Special *


----------



## Alex.

*Garbage - You Look So Fine*


----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Michelle420

she'll tease you
She'll unease you
All the better just to please you
She's precocious and she knows just
What it takes to make a pro blush
She got Greta Garbo stand off sighs
She's got Bette Davis eyes


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Roadrunner

Moonglow said:


>


I gotta ask: You smokin' crack tonight?


----------



## Moonglow

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta ask: You smokin' crack tonight?
Click to expand...

My crack is always smokin'...


----------



## Roadrunner

Moonglow said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta ask: You smokin' crack tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My crack is always smokin'...
Click to expand...

You must be one of those fart lighters causing all the global warming!


----------



## Moonglow

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta ask: You smokin' crack tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My crack is always smokin'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be one of those fart lighters causing all the global warming!
Click to expand...

I keep a candle burning and too much cabbage for dinner...


----------



## skye




----------



## Roadrunner

baby i love your way chords big mountain - Bing Videos


----------



## April




----------



## TheIceMan

For Virginia ...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Spanish Mary - Lyrics by Bob Dylan & Lead Vocals by Rhiannon Giddens *

**


----------



## namvet




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## skye

*Nickelback - Rockstar *


----------



## konradv

THE BYRDS- So You Want To Be A Rock'n'Roll Star


----------



## konradv

Patti Smith Group- So You Want To Be A Rock'n'Roll Star


----------



## skye

*Kenny Chesney & Tim McGraw - Feel Like A Rock Star*


----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## TheIceMan




----------



## TheIceMan

For Virginia.  My beautiful little woman.


----------



## Alex.

*Isaac Hayes - By The Time I Get To Phoenix*


----------



## Alex.

*Walk On By - Isaac Hayes*


----------



## Michelle420

Well, your friends with their fancy persuasions
Don't admit that it's part of a scheme,
But I can't help but have my suspicions
'Cause I ain't quite as dumb as I seem.


----------



## BlackSand

Crazy ... Gnarls Barkley


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## CAPTCHATHIS




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Riannon Giddens,Please Don't Tell Me You Love Me*

**


----------



## BlackSand

*Shinedown ... Sound Of Madness


Quicksand ain't got no sense of humor ... And I'm still laughing like hell.*


----------



## konradv

Dave Mason- Only You Know & I Know


----------



## konradv

James Gang- Funk #49


----------



## konradv

Leon Russel- Tight Rope


----------



## konradv

Blondie- Rip Her To Shreds


----------



## konradv

Jethro Tull- Locomotive Breath


----------



## skye

drifter said:


> .




Mike and the Mechanics and Paul Carrack  are so amazing!

my fab


----------



## BlackSand

*Lacuna Coil (Depeche Mode cover) ... Enjoy the Silence

*


----------



## Alex.

*Barry White-Just The Way You Are *


----------



## Alex.

*Barry White - Can't get enough of your love baby *


----------



## Michelle420

_And when they tell me love is pain
I say that might be true for you, honey,
But not for Janis no more......._


----------



## skye

Mike and the Mechanics....they are so good...


*Mike & The Mechanics - Silent running*



**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## konradv

Neil Young- Out on the Weekend


----------



## konradv

Neil Young- The Emperor of Wyoming


----------



## konradv

Neil Young- Unknown Legend


----------



## P F Tinmore

*String of Pearls. Rhiannon Giddens and Laurelyn Dossett *

**


----------



## Alex.

*Squeeze - Tempted by the fruit of another *


----------



## Alex.

*Pablo Cruise - Love Will Find A Way *


----------



## Alex.

*JOE JACKSON ★ Is She Really Going Out with Him *


----------



## Impenitent

Paul
McCartney Golden Slumbers, Carry That Weight, The End


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## April

​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## skye

A bit of old fashioned romance...the past rules...for me it does at least.

*Nat King Cole Again*

**


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> A bit of old fashioned romance...the past rules...for me it does at least.
> 
> *Nat King Cole Again*
> 
> **




I like him

This is one of my favs
*Nat King Cole Misty *


----------



## skye

Doo wop version by  Concords.... 1950s  shit I love it


----------



## BlackSand

*Lacuna Coil ... Trip the Darkness

*


----------



## BlackSand

*Gabriella Cilmi ... Sweet About Me

*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Jroc

AngelsNDemons


----------



## Vigilante

1st Rock And Roll Song 'Going To Move To Alabama' CHARLEY PATTON (1929)


----------



## skye

Nice songs eveyone, thank you!

my last  and favorite version of "Again"

Erroll Garner 1949 ......


----------



## Vigilante

skye said:


> Nice songs eveyone, thank you!
> 
> my last  and favorite version of "Again"
> 
> Erroll Garner 1949 ......




Skye, try Fordham Universities GROUP HARMONY REVIEW archives

Group Harmony Review WFUV Radio

All 40's to early 60's stuff, that page will tell you all about it, and keeps 2 weeks previous shows on line...NEAT STUFF!


----------



## skye

I will, thank you Vigilante!


----------



## Vigilante

skye said:


> I will, thank you Vigilante!



That page has it own audio player, listening right now to the 11/9 show.... so much I never heard, and I was a kid into this stuff in the 50's!


----------



## Alex.

Vigilante said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice songs eveyone, thank you!
> 
> my last  and favorite version of "Again"
> 
> Erroll Garner 1949 ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skye, try Fordham Universities GROUP HARMONY REVIEW archives
> 
> Group Harmony Review WFUV Radio
> 
> All 40's to early 60's stuff, that page will tell you all about it, and keeps 2 weeks previous shows on line...NEAT STUFF!
Click to expand...

There is also Radio Dismuke - 1920s 1930s Popular Music Jazz Internet Radio Station for those that like "From the boom times of the "Roaring '20s" to the hard times of the Great Depression...from frantic Charlestons danced to by a generation of flappers to sentimental ballads performed by the early crooners...from the hot jazz bands of the top Harlem nightclubs to the popular dance bands of the formative years of the swing and big band eras, the great music of the 1920s & 1930s lives on and is entertaining a new generation of enthusiastic listeners.  Radio Dismuke features original 78 rpm era recordings from the 1925 - 1935 decade and can be heard at no cost from anywhere in the world by anyone with an Internet connection and a sound card equipped computer."


----------



## ChrisL

Lol, old people.   

J/K!  Good oldies!


----------



## Alex.

Vigilante said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice songs eveyone, thank you!
> 
> my last  and favorite version of "Again"
> 
> Erroll Garner 1949 ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skye, try Fordham Universities GROUP HARMONY REVIEW archives
> 
> Group Harmony Review WFUV Radio
> 
> All 40's to early 60's stuff, that page will tell you all about it, and keeps 2 weeks previous shows on line...NEAT STUFF!
Click to expand...



I listen to them too


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> Nice songs eveyone, thank you!
> 
> my last  and favorite version of "Again"
> 
> Erroll Garner 1949 ......



It's very pretty piano.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Lol, old people.
> 
> J/K!  Good oldies!


Music is music,  timeless treasures.


*Nat King Cole & Patti Page - Blue Skies*


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, old people.
> 
> J/K!  Good oldies!
> 
> 
> 
> Music is music,  timeless treasures.
> 
> 
> *Nat King Cole & Patti Page - Blue Skies*
Click to expand...


Yup, it sure is!


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, old people.
> 
> J/K!  Good oldies!
> 
> 
> 
> Music is music,  timeless treasures.
> 
> 
> *Nat King Cole & Patti Page - Blue Skies*
Click to expand...


I have to say though, that while some of you would make such claims, a lot of you despise newer music and wouldn't even give it a chance!  None of you every like the Pearl Jam or Nirvana songs I post.    That music is timeless too.  Same with the Stones, and a lot of the bands from the 70s.  So, while you make a good point, music is a very individual thing too, apparently.


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## ChrisL

This is a nice song and very mellow.  Maybe even some of the old timers would like it?    Give it a listen.  It's a very pretty song, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

And then, once you like that, you can move up to stuff like this.    I know, this is probably something you guys wouldn't like, but I find it to be very energizing and awesome too.  Woo-hoo!  Yeah!


----------



## April

Jroc said:


> AngelsNDemons


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, old people.
> 
> J/K!  Good oldies!
> 
> 
> 
> Music is music,  timeless treasures.
> 
> 
> *Nat King Cole & Patti Page - Blue Skies*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say though, that while some of you would make such claims, a lot of you despise newer music and wouldn't even give it a chance!  None of you every like the Pearl Jam or Nirvana songs I post.    That music is timeless too.  Same with the Stones, and a lot of the bands from the 70s.  So, while you make a good point, music is a very individual thing too, apparently.
Click to expand...



I took a break from my blow torch work and I read your post. I was mortified that you would say such a thing. I listen  just about all music in this thread whether I am logged in or not. A  "thank you" or "agree" does not make the music any more likeable or sweeter to the ear.

Now you really got me going.  No one ever posts Flugelhorn music and now I am posting it because it is as timeless as as the nose flute. I stand for Flugelhorns players all over the world.

*flugelhorn jazz with Randy Brecker "Blue Moon" *





Nose flute>>>


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, old people.
> 
> J/K!  Good oldies!
> 
> 
> 
> Music is music,  timeless treasures.
> 
> 
> *Nat King Cole & Patti Page - Blue Skies*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say though, that while some of you would make such claims, a lot of you despise newer music and wouldn't even give it a chance!  None of you every like the Pearl Jam or Nirvana songs I post.    That music is timeless too.  Same with the Stones, and a lot of the bands from the 70s.  So, while you make a good point, music is a very individual thing too, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I took a break from my blow torch work and I read your post. I was mortified that you would say such a thing. I listen  just about all music in this thread whether I am logged in or not. A  "thank you" or "agree" does not make the music any more likeable or sweeter to the ear.
> 
> Now you really got me going.  No one ever posts Flugelhorn music and now I am posting it because it is as timeless as as the nose flute. I stand for Flugelhorns players all over the world.
> 
> *flugelhorn jazz with Randy Brecker "Blue Moon" *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nose flute>>>
Click to expand...


So that means you like Nirvana and Pearl Jam?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, old people.
> 
> J/K!  Good oldies!
> 
> 
> 
> Music is music,  timeless treasures.
> 
> 
> *Nat King Cole & Patti Page - Blue Skies*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say though, that while some of you would make such claims, a lot of you despise newer music and wouldn't even give it a chance!  None of you every like the Pearl Jam or Nirvana songs I post.    That music is timeless too.  Same with the Stones, and a lot of the bands from the 70s.  So, while you make a good point, music is a very individual thing too, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I took a break from my blow torch work and I read your post. I was mortified that you would say such a thing. I listen  just about all music in this thread whether I am logged in or not. A  "thank you" or "agree" does not make the music any more likeable or sweeter to the ear.
> 
> Now you really got me going.  No one ever posts Flugelhorn music and now I am posting it because it is as timeless as as the nose flute. I stand for Flugelhorns players all over the world.
> 
> *flugelhorn jazz with Randy Brecker "Blue Moon" *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nose flute>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that means you like Nirvana and Pearl Jam?
Click to expand...



Just breathe and listen to the music. 


This is so weird did you inspire the theme to the Twilight Zone?


----------



## Alex.

*Ray Charles - Georgia On My Mind*


----------



## Alex.

*Ray Charles - You don't know me*


----------



## BlackSand

*Wow .. I just dusted this one off in another thread ... Thought I might share it here.

Gordon Lightfoot ... Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald 

*


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, old people.
> 
> J/K!  Good oldies!
> 
> 
> 
> Music is music,  timeless treasures.
> 
> 
> *Nat King Cole & Patti Page - Blue Skies*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say though, that while some of you would make such claims, a lot of you despise newer music and wouldn't even give it a chance!  None of you every like the Pearl Jam or Nirvana songs I post.    That music is timeless too.  Same with the Stones, and a lot of the bands from the 70s.  So, while you make a good point, music is a very individual thing too, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I took a break from my blow torch work and I read your post. I was mortified that you would say such a thing. I listen  just about all music in this thread whether I am logged in or not. A  "thank you" or "agree" does not make the music any more likeable or sweeter to the ear.
> 
> Now you really got me going.  No one ever posts Flugelhorn music and now I am posting it because it is as timeless as as the nose flute. I stand for Flugelhorns players all over the world.
> 
> *flugelhorn jazz with Randy Brecker "Blue Moon" *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nose flute>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that means you like Nirvana and Pearl Jam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just breathe and listen to the music.
> 
> 
> This is so weird did you inspire the theme to the Twilight Zone?
Click to expand...


Me?  You're the one who likes the nose flutes.


----------



## Impenitent

Dancing With the Stars!


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent

(Her hair's back in style)


----------



## Impenitent

Suite Judy Blue Eyes was written for Judy Collins


----------



## skye

Since USA is a monarchy now...

*- I'm The King *

**


----------



## Impenitent

Written by Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Alex.

*Wildflower - Skylark*


----------



## skye

skye said:


> Since USA is a monarchy now...
> 
> *- I'm The King *
> 
> **




LOVE THAT !

LOVE IT

BLOODY HUSSEIN THINKS HE IS THE KING?

NOPE HE IS NOT


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since USA is a monarchy now...
> 
> *- I'm The King *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THAT !
> 
> LOVE IT
> 
> BLOODY HUSSEIN THINKS HE IS THE KING?
> 
> NOPE HE IS NOT
Click to expand...


He needs another song

*Metallica - King Nothing *


----------



## Alex.

*Seals & Crofts The King of Nothing*


----------



## Impenitent

Need more love for the King!


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Cross

skye said:


> Since USA is a monarchy now...
> 
> *- I'm The King *
> 
> **


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## April




----------



## BlackSand

AngelsNDemons said:


>



*Here's one I like from Nightwish* ...


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## April

BlackSand said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's one I like from Nightwish* ...
Click to expand...


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BlackSand

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Thanks ... I would never have found that one on my own ... 
I like music with a "big sound" and an upbeat.

*Two Steps From Hell ... To Glory

*


----------



## Jroc




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## hangover




----------



## CAPTCHATHIS




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BlackSand

*HIM ... Wicked Game (Chris Isaak Cover)*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*Earl Klugh - This Time *


----------



## CAPTCHATHIS




----------



## April




----------



## CAPTCHATHIS




----------



## boedicca

This came up in my ipod shuffle today.  Love her!


----------



## BlackSand

*Shaggy ... Hope

*


----------



## skye

*Oasis - Don't Look Back In Anger *


**


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## konradv

Bonnie Raitt- Give It Up


----------



## Impenitent

Bonnie's Dad


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## April




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## CAPTCHATHIS




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye




----------



## MeBelle

*Damien Rice - Rootless Tree*



​


----------



## MeBelle

*The Doors - The End           *Apocalypse Now**

​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

*Belle of the Ball - Juwita Suwito*
mesmerizing voice from Malaysia

​


----------



## BlackSand

*Metallica ... Wherever I May Roam

*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye




----------



## Alex.

*Counting Crows - Accidentally in Love*


----------



## Alex.

*Nico & Vinz - In Your Arms*


----------



## skye

I  have to say good night now USMB friends...love you all! 

but  I  love the past even  more! nite everybody!


*Annie Lennox - Walking on Broken Glass*


**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Wayfaring Stranger - Apollo's Fire (from "Come to the River") *

**


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*The Clovers: "Devil Or Angel" *


----------



## Alex.

*The Rays - "Silhouettes" *


----------



## BlackSand

*Traveling Wilburys ... End of the Line

*


----------



## MeBelle

Impenitent said:


>



I watched a documentory on Elvis this morning. Amazed at how much I didn't know or had forgotten about.


----------



## Impenitent

MeBelle60 said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a documentory on Elvis this morning. Amazed at how much I didn't know or had forgotten about.
Click to expand...

Elvis never recorded that song, so it only exists in this stage performance.  I didn't remember it either - I was lucky to stumble across it.  In the 60's he was mostly doing sappy movie songs.  When the movies dried up, he didn't think he had a career.  That performance was his "comeback" at the time. He was there to show he could still play and sing.  I thought he did it well on that song.


----------



## Alex.

*Mastodon - Curl Of The Burl*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## MeBelle

*Pink Floyd-Comfortably Numb*
​


----------



## Alex.

*Steve Miller Band - The Joker*


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Alex.

*The Archies - Sugar, Sugar*


----------



## April




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## April




----------



## BlackSand

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Thanks for the song ... Here is one of my favorite Holiday Season songs that my dad always listened to.

*Dan Fogelberg ... Same Old Lang Syne*


----------



## April




----------



## MeBelle

*Blake Shelton - Some Beach *

​


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## MeBelle

*DJ Earworm Mashup *
*United State of Pop 2014 *
​


----------



## Jroc




----------



## April

Jroc said:


>



Perfect.


----------



## Jroc

AngelsNDemons said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect.
Click to expand...

Thank you sweetheart...Have you said that to me before


----------



## April

Jroc said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you sweetheart...Have you said that to me before
Click to expand...


Oh...a time or two...


----------



## BlackSand

*Queensryche ... Lady Jane*


----------



## skye

*Patrick Watson - Lighthouse*



**


----------



## CAPTCHATHIS




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*Kings Of Leon - Use Somebody*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

*Sleeping with the Television On - Billy Joel*


**


----------



## skye

for all my brothers and sisters...who know a thing   or two  about cords...and harmony....


and arrangements. ...


Billy Joel now takes a bow to the Beatles.....




Billy genius .....
* Through The Long Night *


**


----------



## Alex.

*Sugar Ray - Someday*


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> for all my brothers and sisters...who know a thing   or two  about cords...and harmony....
> 
> 
> and arrangements. ...
> 
> 
> Billy Joel now takes a bow to the Beatles.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy genius .....
> * Through The Long Night *
> 
> 
> **



I agree with you about BJ

In "This Night" he combined classical music with a Doo Wop  vocal arrangement.


----------



## skye

why does one bothers?

one explains what is what in life/music

and

what does one get?

sadness ....and nothing


whatever....


----------



## skye

ignoramous....

oh my

grrrrr


----------



## skye

lets go back  to politics...



you people have no sensititvity whatsoever for music,...

I want to puke on all of you.


----------



## Alex.

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> for all my brothers and sisters...who know a thing   or two  about cords...and harmony....
> 
> 
> and arrangements. ...
> 
> 
> Billy Joel now takes a bow to the Beatles.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy genius .....
> * Through The Long Night *
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you about BJ
> 
> In "This Night" he combined classical music with a Doo Wop  vocal arrangement.
Click to expand...



Anyway here is a nice discussion about the song "Through The Long Night"

"During a Q&A session at the Berklee College Of Music in 1992, Billy was asked about the meaning of his song "Through The Long Night" from his 1980 album "Glass Houses." His answer touches on the artwork of Picasso."

New Billy Joel Q A - What Is The Story Behind The Song Through The Long Night Billy Joel


----------



## skye

^^^^^^^^^^^^

Interesting! Thank you for that bit of info Alex!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Check this out - very odd. Cool as beans!!!


----------



## BlackSand

skye said:


> lets go back  to politics...
> 
> 
> 
> you people have no sensititvity whatsoever for music,...
> 
> I want to puke on all of you.



*Er ... Thanks? *

*Saturdays ... Issues*


----------



## skye

BlackSand said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets go back  to politics...
> 
> 
> 
> you people have no sensititvity whatsoever for music,...
> 
> I want to puke on all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Er ... Thanks? *
> 
> *Saturdays ... Issues*
Click to expand...


I was only being silly ....

.BlackSand


----------



## BlackSand

skye said:


> I was only being silly ....
> 
> .BlackSand



I was being silly back ... Even though I really like that song for some reason.
I like their song _"Up" _as well.



.


----------



## namvet




----------



## midcan5

Love this.


----------



## BlackSand

*MGMT ... Time To Pretend*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BlackSand

*Bethany Dillon ... Beautiful

*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## MeBelle

*Craig Morgan - That's What I Love About Sunday*

​


----------



## April




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BlackSand

AngelsNDemons said:


>



LOL ... 


Never heard that one before ... Thanks!

.


----------



## April

BlackSand said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ...
> 
> 
> Never heard that one before ... Thanks!
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## MeBelle

*Koda - Staying*
This keeps coming up in my suggested play list on youtube ??
​


----------



## konradv

Joan Jett- I Hate Myself For Loving You


----------



## BlackSand

*The Calling ... Wherever You Will Go

*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

Impenitent said:


>



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
IMO that's one of the most beautiful songs ever created!




and this is another one.... 

*Elton John - Harmony 
*


----------



## Impenitent

Yes, that's a good so g too, but didn't
Get much airplay.  I had forgotten it in 40 years!  This was always my favorite track on the album, thought.  (My apologies for the crude video.)


You know you spoiled my dramatic exit!


----------



## Alex.

*Fly Robin Fly - Silver Convention*


----------



## Cross




----------



## Alex.

Impenitent said:


> Yes, that's a good so g too, but didn't
> Get much airplay.  I had forgotten it in 40 years!  This was always my favorite track on the album, thought.  (My apologies for the crude video.)



^^^
Nice tune, tragic story.

*Elton John - Funeral for a Friend/Love Lies Bleeding *


----------



## Cross




----------



## Jroc




----------



## April

Fitting...


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

From the album,  Don't Shoot Me (I'm Only The Piano Player) (1973)




*Teacher I Need You - Elton John *


----------



## skye

Listen to this....this is my fab from that 1973  album....not the lyrics so much, but the music


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Dogmaphobe




----------



## konradv

Johnny Cash- Ghost Riders in the Sky


----------



## konradv

Grateful Dead- Ripple


----------



## konradv

New Riders of the Purple Sage- Glendale Train


----------



## konradv

Kris Kristofferson & Rita Coolidge- Help Me Make It Through The Night


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Cross




----------



## Jroc




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cross




----------



## Jroc

Born 20 May 1944 - Died 22 Dec 2014


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*I'm Gonna Make You Love Me" Diana Ross & the Supremes and The Temptations *

**


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Jroc




----------



## skye

sooo good  ..you like too? mmmm lets dance 

*Ariana Grande - Daydreamin' *


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

people  have good vocal cords  sometimes.... may be not huge brains but who cares right? ........ its all  art ...that's all...

"Daydreaming" again from another angle if you wish...LOL


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

I hate being ignored LOL 

sunny ....no...not sunny but  funny ....haAAAAAAAAAAAA

God Bless you all  sweety poos   haaaa


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*The Foundations - Build Me Up Buttercup *

**


----------



## Alex.

*Redbone - Come And Get Your Love *


----------



## Impenitent

Don't Think Twice - Bob Dylan


----------



## BlackSand

skye said:


> I hate being ignored LOL
> 
> sunny ....no...not sunny but  funny ....haAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> God Bless you all  sweety poos   haaaa


----------



## BlackSand

*Big and Rich ... Between Hell and Amazing Grace*


----------



## Alex.

*Raspberries - Go All the Way *


----------



## Mad_Cabbie




----------



## Mad_Cabbie




----------



## Impenitent

skye said:


> I hate being ignored LOL
> 
> sunny ....no...not sunny but  funny ....haAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> God Bless you all  sweety poos   haaaa


What does that mean?  ^


----------



## Mr. H.

This is some wild shit...


----------



## lutraphile




----------



## Alex.

*Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell - Ain't No Mountain High Enough *


----------



## Alex.

*Delta Lady - (Joe Cocker)*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

Impenitent said:


>


  Interesting.   I love his music but he was a real prick his whole life. In a "2010 interview with Eric Burdon, he said: "I've really been misunderstood. By my mom, my dad, school teachers, a couple of the women that I married. I've been misunderstood all of my life."

Don t Let Me Be Misunderstood by The Animals Songfacts

This more fit with his personalty.

*The Animals - House of the Rising Sun (1964) *


----------



## Impenitent

You could be right. His look of smug cynicism in the "misunderstood" video, is replaced with one of
stark trepidation  in the "New Orleans" video.


----------



## Alex.

Impenitent said:


> You could be right. His look of smug cynicism in the "misunderstood" video, is replaced with one of
> stark trepidation  in the "New Orleans" video.



Misunderstood sure but to himself.

He seems to have lost himself much of the time. . "I went straight to being a white-haired old dude. ..a sprinkling of cocaine on top of that. It’s all wasted energy. I could be called a sinner. I did some bad shit, but I didn’t shoot anybody. I might’ve loosed off a couple of rounds now and again, but I’m in America – that’s what you’re supposed to do.”
The irrepressible beast of Eric Burdon - Telegraph

*Eric Burdon & War - Spill The Wine *


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Blues Traveler / Ruthie Foster - "No Woman No Cry"*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Ruthie Foster - "Truth!"*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leyla McCalla - Song for a Dark Girl*

**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

I like this version....  oh....and a very Happy New Year 2015 the everybody!!!


*What Are You Doing New Year's Eve? (Mangini vs. Pallin Remix)- Ella Fitzgerald*


----------



## Impenitent

Jump an Jivin
Louis Prima


----------



## Alex.

*B.B king - auld lang syne *


----------



## Alex.

* B.B. King - Bringing In A Brand New Year *


----------



## Impenitent

David Lee Roth stole Louis Prima's act!


----------



## BlackSand

*Smashmouth ... Everyday Superhero
*


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Jroc




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Impenitent

lose the blues!


----------



## skye

earthy and salsa and yum .... veryrrrry nice Sir

dance with me...

will you enjoy and have fun for this little while LOL ?    with moi? 


 LOL


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

skye said:


> earthy and salsa and yum .... veryrrrry nice Sir
> 
> dance with me...
> 
> will you enjoy and have fun for this little while LOL ?    with moi?
> 
> 
> LOL




Good night nice throat Franco de Vita ....Thank You Sir Yummy  

nobody cares here

fuck all then muah


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

Interesting and amusing 

From the composer, "The song itself was just something that I wrote watching people in nightclubs, "Internet messages boards", in all the bars that we were playing. You'd see these dudes go over and start rapping to chicks - in those days, we did call it 'rappin',' and they were just basically picking chicks up and hitting on them. That's how the song came about, just watching these guys and all their moves."

*The Jaggerz - 'The Rapper' *


----------



## Alex.

*Band on the run Paul Mccartney & Wings*


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BlackSand

*Rupert Holmes ... Escape*


----------



## Alex.

*Paul Young - Everytime You Go Away *


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BlackSand

*Two Steps From Hell ... To Glory

*


----------



## Jroc




----------



## Alex.

*Blind Faith Can't find My Way Home *


----------



## skye

Marion Cotillard dans le film La Môme...music Edith...


----------



## Alex.

*Charles Trenet - La Mer *


----------



## skye

Paris has a place in History....in the 1920s when Americans flew Prohibition ...they  all went to Paris and they were welcome with open arms...

but that was then    in the 20s

now Parisians have open their arms to  bloody Islamists ....too sad....such a glorious town all gone to Mohamed Hell



Josephine Baker was so famous in Paris in 1925...


----------



## Alex.

*Françoise Hardy, Message Personnel*


----------



## skye

creep


----------



## Alex.

*Françoise Hardy - Mon amie la rose (1965) *


----------



## Alex.

*Françoise Hardy - On se quitte toujours - 1964 *


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Françoise Hardy - Les petits garçons *


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

drifter said:


>




This is a nice tune, "this song is about Daman Albarn's breakup with his girlfriend, Elastica frontwoman Justine Frischmann. In an interview with _The Observer_, Frischmann confessed that she cried the first time she heard this song, then became irritated and embarrassed, before her attitude finally softened."


----------



## Michelle420

Alex. said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nice tune, "this song is about Daman Albarn's breakup with his girlfriend, Elastica frontwoman Justine Frischmann. In an interview with _The Observer_, Frischmann confessed that she cried the first time she heard this song, then became irritated and embarrassed, before her attitude finally softened."
Click to expand...


It's a great song, I'm glad you like it too


----------



## Alex.

drifter Thanks for turning me on to these people.

*Charmless man - Blur*


----------



## Alex.

*The Postal Service - Such Great Heights*


----------



## Alex.

*The Postal Service - The District Sleeps Alone Tonight *


----------



## BlackSand

*Two Steps From Hell ... You Must Overcome


Two Steps From Hell ... Heart of Courage

*


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Very underrated LP; Stills at his musical best -


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## skye

I love the title of this thread .... it allows retro music here


----------



## skye

before I go tonight

from the amazing Coleman Hawkins...

Good night y'all

"Pom Pom"


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent

GWAR pay tribute to People Who Died in latest AV Club cover Metal Insider


----------



## Impenitent

^^^ bad link!  Here's a goodun!


----------



## Impenitent

For Death Metal music lovers, wherever you are ...

Nathaniel Rateliff covers The Mountain Goats A.V. Undercover The A.V. Club


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Carolina Chocolate Drops - Genuine Negro Jig*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*2012 OFFICIAL Americana Awards - Carolina Chocolate Drops "Country Girl" *

**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

"The Clouds Across The Moon" by  The Rah Band


----------



## Alex.

*Ben Harper Steal My Kisses *


----------



## Alex.

*Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues (Make Me Wanna Holler) *


----------



## Alex.

*Marvin Gaye - Mercy, Mercy Me *


----------



## Alex.

*Marvin Gaye - I Heard It Through The Grapevine *


----------



## Jroc




----------



## Impenitent

Paul McCartney - Golden Slumbers Carry That Weight The End At 2012 Grammy Awards Live 2012 - MusicPlayOn


----------



## Michelle420

Business got good, but we got bad
Money got happy, but we got sad


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent

Just another hip-hop BBQ


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## skye

*ADELE - Skyfall*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

*CHRIS CORNELL - YOU KNOW MY NAME (Casino Royale )*


**


----------



## skye

and oldie but a goodie....
*Carly Simon - Nobody Does It Better*


**


----------



## skye




----------



## Alex.

*Luther Vandross - Dance With My Father *


----------



## April




----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## April

​


----------



## skye

i am sick of all their well known songs...

but this one is fresh and nice...great harmonies IMO

please have a listen


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross

lol....


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*Keane - Bedshaped *


----------



## Alex.

*Keane - Perfect Symmetry *


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Keane - Everybody's Changing *


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cross




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

*Someday - Sugar Ray*

**


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BlackSand

*Natasha Bedingfield ... Unwritten

*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## BlackSand

*Pussycat Dolls ... Jai Ho

*


----------



## Cross




----------



## Alex.

*The O'Jays "Now That We Found Love" *


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

*Sugar Ray- Ode To The Lonely Hearted*


**


----------



## Alex.

*Try a little tenderness. Bing Crosby with Orchestra. 78rpm. Columbia 1933*

**
*Otis Redding "Try A Little Tenderness" Live 1967 





*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## April




----------



## konradv

The Moody Blues- Go Now


----------



## konradv

If you've got the time, IMO a great album.


The Moody Blues -A Question of Balance[Full Remastered Album + Bonus Tracks]


----------



## konradv

Simon & Garfunkel- The Dangling Conversation


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## April

drifter said:


>


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

*Jamiroquai - Virtual Insanity*

**


**


----------



## skye

*Jamiroquai - Emergency on Planet Earth*


**


----------



## skye

last but not least from Jamiroquai

"Cosmic Girl"


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BlackSand

*Kelly Rowland ... Rose Colored Glasses

*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

*Augie March - There Is No Such Place*


**


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Cross




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## skye

"Cars Hiss By My Window"

by

The Doors


----------



## skye




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## skye




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## skye

[



who is the gorgeous one who is the beautiful one..who who who bloody hell

MEDIA=youtube]vA7W24ZlKPU[/MEDIA]


----------



## skye

who is the gorgeous one who is the beautiful one..who who who bloody hell


----------



## skye

*The Doors - 5 to 1   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## BlackSand

*Lacuna Coil ... Kill the Lights*


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## skye




----------



## Alex.

*Lenny Kravitz - American Woman*

**


----------



## Alex.

*Lenny Kravitz - Fly Away*

**
**


----------



## Alex.

*Lenny Kravitz - It Ain't Over Til It's Over*

**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BlackSand

Alex. said:


> *Lenny Kravitz *
> **




*Lenny Kravitz ... Are You Gonna Go My Way

*


----------



## BlackSand

Impenitent said:


>



*U2 and BB King ... When Love Comes to Town*
_
_


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## April

Evanescence - Whisper (RARE Intro)


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Jroc




----------



## Alex.

*Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill *

**


----------



## Alex.

*Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes*

**


----------



## BlackSand

*Darius Rucker ... Homegrown Honey

*


----------



## BlackSand

*UB40 ... Red Red Wine

*


----------



## skye

eagle1462010 said:


>



so cool...it brings a whole era back...


----------



## eagle1462010

skye said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so cool...it brings a whole era back...
Click to expand...

Great time and GREAT MUSIC..................


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## skye

eagle1462010 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so cool...it brings a whole era back...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great time and GREAT MUSIC..................
Click to expand...


I agree!

more classic  Bananarama


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

TURN IT UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skye

80s music was so much fun!!!!! it really was!!!


----------



## eagle1462010

skye said:


> 80s music was so much fun!!!!! it really was!!!


----------



## Alex.

*Rick Astley - It Would Take A Strong Strong Man  *

**


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> *Rick Astley - It Would Take A Strong Strong Man  *
> 
> **




true...nice tune!

and the best of the best  of the 80s    I know I know LOL

but I like it! 
loveeeeeeeeee this tune LOl i know its kitch....love it all the same


----------



## Alex.

*Daryl Hall & John Oates - Maneater  *

**


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rick Astley - It Would Take A Strong Strong Man  *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true...nice tune!
> 
> and the best of the best  of the 80s    I know I know LOL
> 
> but I like it!
> loveeeeeeeeee this tune LOl i know its kitch....love it all the same
Click to expand...



Rick Astley has such a great voice! back

*Rick Astley - Together Forever  *

**


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Alex.

*the pretenders-Don't Get Me Wrong  *

**


----------



## Alex.

*a-ha - Take On Me*

**


----------



## skye

a great favorite

from the 80s....

maybe my Number One from the 80s

Miss Aretha Franklin....

*Who's Zoomin' Who *

*there you have it.*


* this means a lot to me ...songwise.... times....past and present ...music and lyrics*


**


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> a great favorite
> 
> from the 80s....
> 
> maybe my Number One from the 80s
> 
> Miss Aretha Franklin....
> 
> *Who's Zoomin' Who *
> 
> *there you have it.*
> 
> 
> * this means a lot to me ...songwise.... times....past and present ...music and lyrics*
> 
> 
> **





Great song I was surprised to find the meaning and inspiration for the lyrics her producer Narada Michael Walden   was having a talk on the phone with Aretha and she said, "Maybe I see someone in the corner who looks kind of cool. He looks at me, I look at him, and it's like who's zooming who. But as soon as he thinks he's got me, the fish jumps off the hook."




This is one of my favorites from her written by Stevie Wonder

*Aretha Franklin - Until You Come Back To Me (That's What I'm Gonna Do)  *


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## NLT

For the ladies......


----------



## skye

I live in a different planet LOL  another  time ,  another place ...  

in reality....

the early 1960s..... Europe...yes Europe

there we go...


----------



## skye

so many great songs .....many...

still

Miss Aretha circa 1980.... "Who is Zomming Who"

Rules my world..says all there is to say.

Period.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## NLT

eagle1462010 said:


>


My wife will turn the stereo up to 11 on this song


----------



## skye

Are we paying attention??

hell are we or not?

ok


----------



## eagle1462010

skye said:


> I live in a different planet LOL  another  time ,  another place ...
> 
> in reality....
> 
> the early 1960s..... Europe...yes Europe
> 
> there we go...


Loved France..............especially the Nude Beaches...................

LOL

and SMASH SANDWICHES.


----------



## Alex.

*Aretha Franklin - You'll Lose A Good Thing  *

**


----------



## Alex.

*Seal - Crazy*

**


----------



## Alex.

*One of my favorites and sensitive and *
*touching. *
*Seal - Secret (Feat. Heidi Klum)*

**


----------



## skye

Who the heck  are you fooling ??
fish down the hook? right? nope

take another look ..............tell me baby

who is fooling who

long live Miss Aretha


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Who the heck  are you fooling ??
> fish down the hook? right? nope
> 
> take another look ..............tell me baby
> 
> who is fooling who
> 
> long live Miss Aretha




I suppose lyrics can mean different things to different people for various reasons. However, according to the man who wrote the lyrics, Preston Glass, "I mean, the song “Who’s Zoomin’ Who” came from her just talking on the telephone with me and Narada! She was talking about her love-life, about going to a club and just getting away from it all. She was like “I’m lookin’ at him, he’s lookin’ at me – and it’s like well, who’s zoomin’ who?”

About Preston Glass Elevator Speech

He also wrote this one for Aretha and has written for many other artists including Kenny G and Earth, Wind & Fire.

*Aretha Franklin - Jimmy Lee  *

**


----------



## namvet




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall

I'm on a Stones kick right at the moment!  Hope you don't mind!


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## skye

The great Miss Franklin

"Angel"


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Alex.

*What a wonderful world - LOUIS ARMSTRONG*


**


----------



## Alex.

*jimmy cliff - i can see clearly now  *

**


----------



## Alex.

*Dionne Warwick I Say A Little Prayer*

**


----------



## Alex.

*Dionne Warwick - Walk On By *

**


----------



## eagle1462010

Alex. said:


> *jimmy cliff - i can see clearly now  *
> 
> **


Thanks for the cool music..............calming effect from the ISIS threads.


----------



## Alex.

*Isaac Hayes - The Look Of Love*

**


----------



## Alex.

eagle1462010 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *jimmy cliff - i can see clearly now  *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the cool music..............calming effect from the ISIS threads.
Click to expand...



Thanks man I am so burnt from the hate on all sides. Just need some calm and clarity.

*Cat Stevens- Peace Train  *

**


----------



## BlackSand

*Queensryche ... Lady Jane

*


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mad_Cabbie

*It makes no difference where I turn
I can't get over you and the flame still burns
It makes no difference, night or day
The shadow never seems to fade away

And the sun don't shine anymore
And the rains fall down on my door

Now there's no love
As true as the love that dies untold
But the clouds never hung so low before

It makes no difference how far I go
Like a scar the hurt will always show
It makes no difference who I meet
They're just a face in the crowd
On a dead-end street*

*And the sun don't shine anymore
And the rains fall down on my door

These old love letters well, I just can't keep
'Cause like the gambler says read them and weep
And the dawn don't rescue me no more

Without your love I'm nothing at all
Like an empty hall it's a lonely fall
Since you've gone it's a losing battle
Stampeding cattle they rattle the walls

And the sun don't shine anymore
And the rains fall down on my door

Well, I love you so much and it's all I can do
Just to keep myself from telling you
That I never felt so alone before

*


----------



## Alex.

*Mitch Ryder & Detroit Wheels ~ Devil in a Blue Dress *


----------



## skye

A newie but a goodie...I love this tune....

*Center Of It - Chris August *


**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*JESSICA BRENT on dating, drinking & smoking *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mad_Cabbie




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## skye

LOL


----------



## Alex.

*The four tops - It´s the same old song  *

**


----------



## Alex.

*The Beatles - Across The Universe  *

**


----------



## Alex.

*Wings/Paul McCartney - Maybe I'm Amazed*

**


----------



## Alex.

*Nineteen Hundred and Eighty Five by Paul McCartney and Wings  *

**


----------



## Alex.

ALL OVER THE WORLD


----------



## skye

Australian Jessica Mauboy....

* What Happened To Us *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## skye




----------



## skye

more music from the early 1960s


unlike the cheap   Kardashian fat ass  like  today...sad beyond words... 

it was all so beautiful and slender then...


----------



## jon_berzerk

*Saul, Saul, you better call Saul –
He’ll fight for your rights when your back’s to the wall
Stick it the Man, Justice for all –
You heard me… you better call Saul!*


----------



## jon_berzerk

skye said:


> more music from the early 1960s
> 
> 
> unlike the cheap   Kardashian fat ass  like  today...sad beyond words...
> 
> it was all so beautiful and slender then...


----------



## Mad_Cabbie




----------



## konradv

Been thinking how fortunate I was not to have gotten mixed up in this.


Creedance Clearwater Revival- Fortunate Son


----------



## konradv

The Rolling Stones- Gimme Shelter


----------



## konradv

The Animals- We Gotta Get Out Of This Place


----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## jon_berzerk

one more Vietnam war protest song

*The last train to Clarksville *


----------



## Abishai100

*Sheryl Crow with the Boston Pops: Summer Staples*


Sheryl Crow is performing with the Boston Symphony Orchestra on June of this year (tickets range from $25 to $120) in Massachusetts.

She is a nine-time Grammy winner.  I first saw her perform live when she visited Dartmouth College (Hanover, New Hampshire), where I studied, in 2000.

This event with the Boston Pops seems to be just the right sort of summer event to remind people that American cities such as Boston can celebrate 'tranquil populism.'


----------



## skye

from Australia

*Augie March - Asleep In Perfection*


**


----------



## konradv

The Guess Who- No Sugar Tonight/New Mother Nature


----------



## skye

more from DownUnder...  Augie March... I posted this a couple of weeks ago

but imo is  so beautiful....

also RIP to the drummer  Bobby Dawson 1974- 2001


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## skye

and...
my friends  in USMB since I have been invited by my family  

to  enjoy a   visit in a South American country next month...or the next month even LOL


YAYY

I have to start getting into the mood  ...don't you think?

salsa baby ...salsa :LOL   getting ready for the food and the shopping and all the good things in life   LOLLOLOLOL


----------



## skye

I adore my family!!!  they are the sweetest sometimes   not all the time  LOL  !!!!

salsa baby salsa LOL


----------



## namvet

jon_berzerk said:


> one more Vietnam war protest song
> 
> *The last train to Clarksville *



here's a shit load. knock yourself out

Vietnam War Era Music


----------



## namvet




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bill Angel

The trumpet player Al Hirt  was a big fellow (i.e. fat).
And today is "Fat Tuesday".
So in honour of him and Mardi gras here is a short video animation incorporating his performance of "Fancy Pants" from 1965
The animated images are meant to be suggestive of the revellers at Mardi gras.


----------



## hjmick




----------



## Alex.

*Ray LaMontagne - You Are The Best Thing*

**


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

For my split apart.


----------



## skye




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

Hossfly

like a friend  and like family almost... 

do you want to dance?


----------



## Hossfly

skye said:


> Hossfly
> 
> like a friend  and like family almost...
> 
> do you want to dance?


I would but I'm on crutches. Twisted my knee.


----------



## skye

Hossfly said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly
> 
> like a friend  and like family almost...
> 
> do you want to dance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would but I'm on crutches. Twisted my knee.
Click to expand...





get better please ...take care!  yes?


----------



## Hossfly

skye said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly
> 
> like a friend  and like family almost...
> 
> do you want to dance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would but I'm on crutches. Twisted my knee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get better please ...take care!  yes?
Click to expand...

I be doin' dat.


----------



## skye

Hossfly said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly
> 
> like a friend  and like family almost...
> 
> do you want to dance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would but I'm on crutches. Twisted my knee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get better please ...take care!  yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I be doin' dat.
Click to expand...



((( Yes   Hossfly)))


----------



## April

​


----------



## April

​


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Alex.

Nice rendition

*Blue Moon - Chris Isaak*

**


----------



## Alex.

*Chris Isaak Wicked Game*

**


----------



## Alex.

*Chris Isaak Wicked Game*

**


----------



## konradv

The Beatles- While My Guitar Gently Weeps


----------



## konradv

Nelly- Just A Dream


----------



## konradv

Don Henley- The Boys of Summer


----------



## skye




----------



## skye

Walt Disney ...


----------



## skye

and this one  so close to my heart... because its the 1920s....

Di Caprio made a film about my fav  American writer "Great Gatsby" Scott Fitzgerald...
 Dear Lord when I go to Heaven....................will you still love me when I'm not  longer young and beautiful  ..

hehe it doesnt matter....cause when i'm no longer young and beautiful you will be so much worse than me


----------



## skye

not as good as Lana

but not so bad.

See ya


----------



## skye

So beautiful...


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## hjmick




----------



## April

hjmick said:


>



 I love the Bob & Tom show! 

Thanks...I needed this!


----------



## Alex.

*Lana Del Rey - Once Upon A Dream*

**


----------



## skye

Pete Murray


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg

Albums Lyrics


----------



## gtopa1

The yoke of the Communist state could not keep the Russian Spirit down.......from Tsarist times.


Amazing traditional voices...not for everyone though.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

And now for something a bit more conventional...HONEST!!!


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

...and a pure pop!!


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## April




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420

Marvin, he was a friend of mine
And he could sing a song
His heart in every line
Marvin sang of the joy and pain
He opened up our minds
And I still can hear him say
Aw talk to me so you can see
What's going on
Say you will sing your songs
Forevermore (evermore)

Gonna be some sweet sounds
Coming down on the nightshift
I bet you're singing proud
Oh I bet you'll pull a crowd
Gonna be a long night
It's gonna be all right
On the nightshift


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April

Now for some Johnny twists...


----------



## April




----------



## April

...


----------



## April

just...omg...I LOVE this version!


----------



## April

I know this seems over played to some...but...I am on a Johnny kick, and this is by far my number one favorite cover he does...


Love you Johnny.


----------



## April

Perfect...


----------



## skye

AngelsNDemons said:


> I know this seems over played to some...but...I am on a Johnny kick, and this is by far my number one favorite cover he does...
> 
> 
> Love you Johnny.




Amazing song!!!!!


----------



## April




----------



## April

skye said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this seems over played to some...but...I am on a Johnny kick, and this is by far my number one favorite cover he does...
> 
> 
> Love you Johnny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing song!!!!!
Click to expand...

Sung by an amazing man...God rest his awesome soul.


----------



## Jroc

RIP Lenard Nemoy 1931- 2015


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## April

Just bad ass awesome...


----------



## namvet




----------



## Impenitent

Video Elvis Costello - What I Like Most About You Is Your Girlfriend The Special AKA Cover Live - Elvis Costello 2KMUSIC.COM


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## skye

early 1960s

the movie was called "Move over Darling" with Doris Day and James Garner







The poeple I grew up with ...my parents friends ...looked like this.............no illegals in my childhood...no ugliness


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

and this song...also Doris Day whom  I adore and respect she cares about animals she has this amazing house in Carmel California...... she is the best ...Bless her!



and since I was teachers   pet  too ...LOL     well I was and I loved every second of it ..yum....I know I am so bad LOL....


----------



## skye

Good night ignoramous,


----------



## BlackSand

skye said:


> Good night ignoramous,



*Thanks ... Good Night ... Sleep Well and Pleasant Dreams!

.*


----------



## skye

BlackSand said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good night ignoramous,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks ... Good Night ... Sleep Well and Pleasant Dreams!
> 
> .*
Click to expand...



Don't be like that LOL Muah ....

Sweetest dreams to you too ....mmmm


----------



## BlackSand

Shinedown ... Enemies


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Carolina Chocolate Drops - Genuine Negro Jig*

**


----------



## skye

"On A Slow BoatTo China"




*Freddy Martin Orchestra 1948 ....*

*yeah right...like these ignoramus here will know what music went on in 1948....*

*I am not going to say more .... you perfectly  know how I feel about all of you ignoramus!*


*!@#$%^&*(*
*lol*


----------



## Dogmaphobe

It's morning.   I needed a little wake me up.


----------



## BlackSand

skye said:


> *I am not going to say more .... you perfectly  know how I feel about all of you ignoramus!*
> *!@#$%^&*(*
> *lol*



*Unstoppable ... Nuff Said!

.*


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Dogmaphobe

Wouldn't the plural of ignoramus be ignorami?

Just saying.


----------



## BlackSand

Dogmaphobe said:


> Wouldn't the plural of ignoramus be ignorami?
> 
> Just saying.



Yeah ... Whatever!

*ES Posthumus ... Arise*
*

.*


----------



## BlackSand

*Lacuna Coil ... I Am Not Afraid


.*


----------



## skye

Dogmaphobe said:


> Wouldn't the plural of ignoramus be ignorami?
> 
> Just saying.




You are 100%   correct! 

These are  English irregular plurals formed by replacing a final “-us” or a final ‘-o’ with a final “-i”.

For example:

Cactus - cacti
Alumnus-  Alumni
Genie - Genii
Basillus - Bacilli


....ans so on

so yes the correct  irregular  plural  form for   ignoramus   is  ignorami.

Thank you Dogmaphobe


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## BlackSand

*Bryan Adams, Rod Stewart and Sting ... All For Love*
*

.*


----------



## April




----------



## featherlite

I dont know how to post videos here but I love this song.


----------



## featherlite

Yessss it worked.


----------



## April

featherlite said:


> Yessss it worked.


----------



## featherlite

AngelsNDemons said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yessss it worked.
Click to expand...


lol its the only thing that has gone right today.... so far. =)


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BlackSand

*Natalie Imbruglia ... Torn


.*


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## featherlite

Unchained Melody is such a beautiful song. Strange watching that video...Patrick Swayze and his RL wife really did seem to to have an undying love.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## skye

My fab band ever.....well one of my 10 fab!

*Electric Light Orchestra - Shine a Little Love*


----------



## skye

ELO "Ordinary Dream"


----------



## skye

This is the best of the lot IMO

"Secret Messages" by ELO


you Ignorami...

.the plural of Ignoramus

lol


----------



## skye

I just realized I posted the whole album.



I only wanted to post this song from the album...

"Secret Messages" by ELO


----------



## Delta4Embassy

AngelsNDemons said:


> Just a fresh thread started for every genre of music out there...post whatever to whomever, about whatever, or just post a song or vid of your choice...anything goes here...whatever your flavor at the moment.
> 
> I will start with this:
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]Q3P1DEWgdHY[/MEDIA] - Crying Like A Bitch (High Quality) - The Oracle - YouTube[/ame]



Been musicless for over 6 months now. Had to unplug my cdrom since it was whirling around uncontrollably, and can't eject whatever's in it. Unplugging it also unplugged my sound card so no music from the computer. 

Been making due with my dvd player for the tv playing very old CDs. Haven't bought a music cd in at least 20 years. Mostly old synth stuff like Depeche Mode, Erasure, and Pet Shop Boys. 

Current favorite piece is from a Sprint commercial  "Narwhals narwhals swimming in the ocean, causing a commotion, because they are so awesome!"


----------



## April

Delta4Embassy said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a fresh thread started for every genre of music out there...post whatever to whomever, about whatever, or just post a song or vid of your choice...anything goes here...whatever your flavor at the moment.
> 
> I will start with this:
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]Q3P1DEWgdHY[/MEDIA] - Crying Like A Bitch (High Quality) - The Oracle - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been musicless for over 6 months now. Had to unplug my cdrom since it was whirling around uncontrollably, and can't eject whatever's in it. Unplugging it also unplugged my sound card so no music from the computer.
> 
> Been making due with my dvd player for the tv playing very old CDs. Haven't bought a music cd in at least 20 years. Mostly old synth stuff like Depeche Mode, Erasure, and Pet Shop Boys.
> 
> Current favorite piece is from a Sprint commercial  "Narwhals narwhals swimming in the ocean, causing a commotion, because they are so awesome!"
Click to expand...



Curse you...curse you all to hell for posting this!!! That commercial get's on my last nerve...I want to throw something through the tv when it comes on!!!

I should give you an infraction for this...


----------



## Delta4Embassy

AngelsNDemons said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a fresh thread started for every genre of music out there...post whatever to whomever, about whatever, or just post a song or vid of your choice...anything goes here...whatever your flavor at the moment.
> 
> I will start with this:
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]Q3P1DEWgdHY[/MEDIA] - Crying Like A Bitch (High Quality) - The Oracle - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been musicless for over 6 months now. Had to unplug my cdrom since it was whirling around uncontrollably, and can't eject whatever's in it. Unplugging it also unplugged my sound card so no music from the computer.
> 
> Been making due with my dvd player for the tv playing very old CDs. Haven't bought a music cd in at least 20 years. Mostly old synth stuff like Depeche Mode, Erasure, and Pet Shop Boys.
> 
> Current favorite piece is from a Sprint commercial  "Narwhals narwhals swimming in the ocean, causing a commotion, because they are so awesome!"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Curse you...curse you all to hell for posting this!!! That commercial get's on my last nerve...I want to throw something through the tv when it comes on!!!
> 
> I should give you an infraction for this...
Click to expand...


Sound like my Mom. Though she hates those Sonic commercials with the two guys in the car.


----------



## April

Delta4Embassy said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a fresh thread started for every genre of music out there...post whatever to whomever, about whatever, or just post a song or vid of your choice...anything goes here...whatever your flavor at the moment.
> 
> I will start with this:
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]Q3P1DEWgdHY[/MEDIA] - Crying Like A Bitch (High Quality) - The Oracle - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been musicless for over 6 months now. Had to unplug my cdrom since it was whirling around uncontrollably, and can't eject whatever's in it. Unplugging it also unplugged my sound card so no music from the computer.
> 
> Been making due with my dvd player for the tv playing very old CDs. Haven't bought a music cd in at least 20 years. Mostly old synth stuff like Depeche Mode, Erasure, and Pet Shop Boys.
> 
> Current favorite piece is from a Sprint commercial  "Narwhals narwhals swimming in the ocean, causing a commotion, because they are so awesome!"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Curse you...curse you all to hell for posting this!!! That commercial get's on my last nerve...I want to throw something through the tv when it comes on!!!
> 
> I should give you an infraction for this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sound like my Mom. Though she hates those Sonic commercials with the two guys in the car.
Click to expand...

haha..my mom hates hates the Sonic commercial too...


----------



## Delta4Embassy

AngelsNDemons said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a fresh thread started for every genre of music out there...post whatever to whomever, about whatever, or just post a song or vid of your choice...anything goes here...whatever your flavor at the moment.
> 
> I will start with this:
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]Q3P1DEWgdHY[/MEDIA] - Crying Like A Bitch (High Quality) - The Oracle - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been musicless for over 6 months now. Had to unplug my cdrom since it was whirling around uncontrollably, and can't eject whatever's in it. Unplugging it also unplugged my sound card so no music from the computer.
> 
> Been making due with my dvd player for the tv playing very old CDs. Haven't bought a music cd in at least 20 years. Mostly old synth stuff like Depeche Mode, Erasure, and Pet Shop Boys.
> 
> Current favorite piece is from a Sprint commercial  "Narwhals narwhals swimming in the ocean, causing a commotion, because they are so awesome!"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Curse you...curse you all to hell for posting this!!! That commercial get's on my last nerve...I want to throw something through the tv when it comes on!!!
> 
> I should give you an infraction for this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sound like my Mom. Though she hates those Sonic commercials with the two guys in the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha..my mom hates hates the Sonic commercial too...
Click to expand...


Indifferent to those myself. One I'll fumble for the remote to avoid though is one of the online bidding site commercials. Cast starts off with a woman whose voice has me glad I don't have guns any more. Would shoot the tv or myself. Text on-screen says "These are not actors" to which I think "I have no problem believing these aren't actors. Have seen better acting in 1970s pornos."


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> This is the best of the lot IMO
> 
> "Secret Messages" by ELO
> 
> 
> you Ignorami...
> 
> .the plural of Ignoramus
> 
> lol




Some called ignoramoose


*ELO - Mr. Blue Sky*

**


----------



## Alex.

AngelsNDemons said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a fresh thread started for every genre of music out there...post whatever to whomever, about whatever, or just post a song or vid of your choice...anything goes here...whatever your flavor at the moment.
> 
> I will start with this:
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]Q3P1DEWgdHY[/MEDIA] - Crying Like A Bitch (High Quality) - The Oracle - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been musicless for over 6 months now. Had to unplug my cdrom since it was whirling around uncontrollably, and can't eject whatever's in it. Unplugging it also unplugged my sound card so no music from the computer.
> 
> Been making due with my dvd player for the tv playing very old CDs. Haven't bought a music cd in at least 20 years. Mostly old synth stuff like Depeche Mode, Erasure, and Pet Shop Boys.
> 
> Current favorite piece is from a Sprint commercial  "Narwhals narwhals swimming in the ocean, causing a commotion, because they are so awesome!"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Curse you...curse you all to hell for posting this!!! That commercial get's on my last nerve...I want to throw something through the tv when it comes on!!!
> 
> *I should give you an infraction for this...*
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex.

Delta4Embassy said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a fresh thread started for every genre of music out there...post whatever to whomever, about whatever, or just post a song or vid of your choice...anything goes here...whatever your flavor at the moment.
> 
> I will start with this:
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]Q3P1DEWgdHY[/MEDIA] - Crying Like A Bitch (High Quality) - The Oracle - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been musicless for over 6 months now. Had to unplug my cdrom since it was whirling around uncontrollably, and can't eject whatever's in it. Unplugging it also unplugged my sound card so no music from the computer.
> 
> Been making due with my dvd player for the tv playing very old CDs. Haven't bought a music cd in at least 20 years. Mostly old synth stuff like Depeche Mode, Erasure, and Pet Shop Boys.
> 
> Current favorite piece is from a Sprint commercial  "Narwhals narwhals swimming in the ocean, causing a commotion, because they are so awesome!"
Click to expand...



Now I am singing that song Thanks lol


----------



## jon_berzerk

*norah jones - come away with me lyrics*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Roadrunner




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Roadrunner

Yo all you sweet ladies:



If the cap fits, wear it!!!

; - )


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*The Wallflowers - One Headlight*

**


----------



## Roadrunner

Hey sweetie, if you're on tonight!!!!


----------



## Roadrunner




----------



## BlackSand

*Shaggy ... Keep'n It Real*


.


----------



## BlackSand

*Matt Dusk ... All About Me


.*


----------



## Sarah G

Listening to Coast to Coast today while I do housework.  Program about Elvis conspiracy theories.  He wasn't my cuppa tea really but one Sunday I was working OT at the office to meet a deadline with a guy who just broke into Elvis songs.    I must admit it was pretty sexy.  

For your listening pleasure:


----------



## Roadrunner




----------



## Roadrunner




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Roadrunner

Can you hear them Pixie????

@PixieSticks


----------



## Roadrunner




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## skye

"Over my Head" 

loving this one right now loving it...


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Roadrunner

To my sweetie, hope you are watching:


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Roadrunner

PixieStix


----------



## Roadrunner

PixieStix


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Roadrunner

Last one.

I have exceeded my limit again.
Fuck hughesnet.


----------



## PixieStix

Roadrunner said:


> Last one.
> 
> I have exceeded my limit again.
> Fuck hughesnet.


Well that sucks. You have a limit?


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Roadrunner

PixieStix said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last one.
> 
> I have exceeded my limit again.
> Fuck hughesnet.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that sucks. You have a limit?
Click to expand...

I can use "tokens" to recharge.

I'm still getting music though, I thought it was about to stop.

Another one or two and I have to crash anyway.

GF getting me on DST, she will call in the dark of the morning.


----------



## featherlite

saw them in concert and they were pretty awesome


----------



## Roadrunner




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## BlackSand

*Staind ... Everything Changes
*


----------



## Alex.

*Keane-Everybody's Changing*

**


----------



## Alex.

*Harry Nilsson - Everybody's Talkin'*

**


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## hjmick




----------



## hjmick




----------



## skye

hjmick said:


>




yes and yes

Pearl Jam version


----------



## hjmick

skye said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes and yes
> 
> Pearl Jam version
Click to expand...



I'm watching _The Voice_ (a guilty pleasure), one of the contestants auditioned with this song. They keep calling it a "Pearl Jam song" and they're driving me effing nuts! There are at least two other versions of the song as well as the J. Frank Wilson original!


----------



## skye

hjmick said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes and yes
> 
> Pearl Jam version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching _The Voice_ (a guilty pleasure), one of the contestants auditioned with this song. They keep calling it a "Pearl Jam song" and they're driving me effing nuts! There are at least two other versions of the song as well as the J. Frank Wilson original!
Click to expand...


I personally like the Pearl Jam version the best!

Hey, just a matter of taste


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## skye

baby boomers are the best!!!! the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! generation the best!!!!!


----------



## namvet




----------



## Sarah G

One I just like.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Alex.

*Katy Perry - Birthday *

**


----------



## Alan Stallion

*"My Type" by Saint Motel*


----------



## BlackSand

It's Friday Night ... And have to go to a play tonight with friends (Seven Brides for Seven Brothers).
So screw it ... Time for a sing along before I get ready.

*Rehab ... Bartender Song*


.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ThirdTerm




----------



## skye

*| Zedd | - Follow You Down *


----------



## Treeshepherd

I'm dropping like $8 in the juke box tonight, and I'm playing all harp twins. 

Misty Mountains Cold. The one on the right is the hottest in this one.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Don't Fear the Reaper

The left twin puts a lot of passion into this one.


----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## Treeshepherd

one more... into the west


----------



## eots

*It takes a special talent to use french. english and dolphin in one song and make it work

*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Speaking of dolphin...

*"Nouwê O N'Mazei" ~ Boy on a Dolphin
*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## skye

Still listening what was posted in # post 7159

"Follow You Down" by Zedd


----------



## Alex.

*Amos Lee ''Sweet Pea'' *

**


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## eots

Love her..awesome song writer..been following her on youtube for years now..  slowly getting her dues


----------



## Alan Stallion

This riff has been my head for the better part of the week. Heard it on the radio on the road home today...

*"Barracuda" by Heart*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Rhiannon Giddens, Dom Flemons, Hubby Jenkins and Leyla McCalla


----------



## Alex.

*Electric Light Orchestra - Showdown*

**


----------



## Alex.

*Jeff Lynne - Every Little Thing*

**


----------



## Alex.

*one day, jeff lynne*

**


----------



## Alex.

*Blown Away (Jeff Lynne, Tom Petty) accompanying vocals Del Shannon*

**


----------



## Alex.

Roy Orbison, Jeff Lynne-*A LOVE SO BEAUTIFUL

*


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## skye




----------



## Alex.

*Gladys Knight The Best Thing That Ever Happened To Me*

**


----------



## Alex.

*Roberta Flack The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face *

**


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## April

deal widit.


----------



## BlackSand

AngelsNDemons said:


> deal widit.



No Chitz ... Let's Partay!

*Marilyn Manson ... This is the New Hit*


.


----------



## April

BlackSand said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> deal widit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Chitz ... Let's Partay!
> 
> *Marilyn Mason ... This is the New Hit*
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Where my grill at?


----------



## BlackSand

AngelsNDemons said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> deal widit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Chitz ... Let's Partay!
> 
> *Marilyn Mason ... This is the New Hit*
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where my grill at?
Click to expand...



Don't forget to invite your Personal Jesus.

*Marilyn Manson ... Personal Jesus


.*


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Sarah G

This song really drove me nutz last year, it's the theme song from Southern Charm.  I don't know what happened but it grew on me and I really like it now.   Go figure...


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## skye

From "All That Jazz"

Peter Allen singing.... "Everything Old is New Again"


----------



## skye

still with the late Peter Allen  RIP  .... from OZ ... so talented and amazing ... composer as well as an artist ...forever to  be remembered

here with his  wife at the time ..Liza Minelli.

hope you like this song as much as I do.

* I'd Rather Leave While I'm In Love*


**


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John & Electric Light Orchestra*


----------



## skye

The Band yes the Band

with the Weight yes the Weight

LOL


----------



## skye

posting all these vietnam songs ...

because 2015 2016 it's going to be the same like back then ...only now...

nuclear weapons instead of agent orange ...

Iran is the enemy .... it's going to happen...


*Canned Heat - On The Road Again*

**


----------



## skye

still in 1967...the  vietnam war and all...

  US soldiers relaxing a bit now

it's going to happen all again...


----------



## skye

.sadly ... war is coming back ..as I said ...no orange agent this time,,,

just a Nuclear war this time bros and sisters....

I say good night to all of you 

 in the meantime  ,,,,,loving this tune...


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## namvet




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Vietnam, been there, done that.

[


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Birds of Chicago*


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## skye

My mind is open to the present........ as much as the past


loving this  very much..


just a personal opinion


----------



## BlackSand

*Kenny Wayne Sheppard ... Blue on Black


.*


----------



## BlackSand

*Alice in Chains ... Man in the Box


.*


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

so... can you come here and talk to me?

beautiful music ....talk to me


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> so... can you come here and talk to me?
> 
> beautiful music ....talk to me




This is a nice tune skye. Puts my evening in a nice place.


----------



## skye

isn't that a great tune?  ****  Stop  Signs?


nice nice tune....


----------



## Alex.

Yes reminds me of a stroll in the moonlight


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> Yes reminds me of a stroll in the moonlight



that is cool.....


----------



## skye

here they are  again The Moondoogies....


.more?  mmm.... I'm so greedy yum LOL... ....do you mind if I post the song again?


shall we dance? LOL \\


----------



## BlackSand

*Eurythmics ... Here Comes the Rain Again*


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## konradv

The Doors-The Soft Parade


----------



## BlackSand

*Cranberries ... Zombie


.*


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## BlackSand

*Scorpions ... Winds of Change


.*


----------



## BlackSand

*The Toadies ... Possum Kingdom*


.


----------



## skye




----------



## skye

and one more time ...

this great tune...hope you like again.... if you do ...thank you 

*New Radicals - You Get What You Give*


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## konradv

Cassy Mo said:


>


That's good, but this is better.  The final episode _The Good, the Bad and the Ugly!_

__


----------



## BlackSand

*Emiliana Torrini ... White Rabbit*  (Sucker Punch)


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

*- It's a Shame, It's a Pity -  * the Moondoggies


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

*Royal Tailor - Making Me New*


----------



## skye

*Ariana Grande - Only Girl (In The World)*


**


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BlackSand

.


----------



## featherlite

" Sci - Fi Anime"   Bizarre and good!.


----------



## BlackSand

featherlite said:


> " Sci - Fi Anime"   Bizarre and good!.



Good Music as well ... Even though there are a lot of covers done by different artists.

.


----------



## BlackSand

.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## skye

My present favorite tune...dedicated to all my friends in USMB

I hope you like it!


----------



## BlackSand

skye said:


> My present favorite tune...dedicated to all my friends in USMB
> 
> I hope you like it!



*Thanks ... Have a Lovely Evening!*


----------



## skye

You are very welcome  (((BlackSand))) I am glad you like!


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## hjmick




----------



## hjmick

Impenitent said:


>



The definitive Beach Boys album, for me, is The Pet Sounds Sessions. Okay, it's not really an album so much as it is a study of the Pet Sounds album...

Anyway, one of the bonuses of The Pet Sounds Sessions box set is, it comes with a disc of nothing but the vocal tracks. Those boys could really sing. Really.


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

bit of Doo Wop?


----------



## skye

I like  this version too! So 50s!!!!!


----------



## skye

Oh My!

how I adore this definitive version

Franky Valli


----------



## skye

if you allow me? thank you..  ....more "4 Seasons" ......you see...I am in that kind of mood....

"Big Girls Don't Cry"


----------



## Alex.

Love 4 Seasons with a cover of Cole Porter's



*I'VE GOT YOU UNDER MY SKIN*


----------



## skye

my number One song from The Four Seasons  ........................


*"Who Loves You- ?  "*

*Who loves you, pretty baby?*
*Who's gonna help you through the night? *


**


----------



## Alex.

*Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons ~ Save It For Me *

**


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## namvet




----------



## Alex.

*Wear Your Love Like Heaven - Donovan  *

**


----------



## Alex.

*Cynthia Lennon 1939 - 2015*

*Cynthia Lennon - In Loving Memory  *

**


----------



## Alan Stallion

*April Fools - Rufus Wainwright*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*April Fool - Patti Smith*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*April Skies - The Jesus & Mary Chain*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*April - Deep Purple*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*April Come She Will - Simon & Garfunkel*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*April in Paris - Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*April Showers - Al Jolson*


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BlackSand

*Bond ... Elysium*


----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## skye

... ton accent est mignon. j'adore cette chanson de vanessa paradis


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## BlackSand

skye said:


> ... ton accent est mignon. j'adore cette chanson de vanessa paradis



 ... Si vous pensez que mon accent est mignon tu devrais voir mon cul ...  ... Plaisanterie

.


----------



## skye

BlackSand said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... ton accent est mignon. j'adore cette chanson de vanessa paradis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Si vous pensez que mon accent est mignon tu devrais voir mon cul ...  ... Plaisanterie
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Ton accent est très mignon  aussi  BlackSand


----------



## skye

BlackSand said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... ton accent est mignon. j'adore cette chanson de vanessa paradis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Si vous pensez que mon accent est mignon tu devrais voir mon cul ...  ... Plaisanterie
> 
> .
Click to expand...



it's like...  what are we doing here...speaking French .... among these igonarami ???

talk about tacos with these people LOL



  what


----------



## Alex.

*Sylvia - Pillow Talk  *

**


----------



## Alex.

* Raspberries - Go All The Way*

**


----------



## skye

Vanessa Paradis before she become Johnny Depp  girl... a longtime ago .... now its over of course....Hollywood  people is stupid like that

IDK why he let her go ....such a nice French girl ...  he wants an American woman who will rob him of all his money......oh well.....what do I care anyway!


----------



## skye

Très belle chanson de France Gall. J'adore !! which mean I love it ok?

My Lord! what do you know....


----------



## skye

Good night

what do you  (some of you) know about life   so sad....


----------



## skye

too much France for your taste?

well that's too bad I love it..I would  go  back to  traditional France anyday ....only take away all muslims......make it as it used to be .....real France est très beau....


----------



## westwall

How about a Scottish band?


----------



## BlackSand

skye said:


> too much France for your taste?
> 
> well that's too bad I love it..I would  go  back to  traditional France anyday ....only take away all muslims......make it as it used to be .....real France est très beau....



*Alizee ... I Am Fed Up*


*Alizee ... La Isla Bonita

*


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Impenitent

BlackSand said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... ton accent est mignon. j'adore cette chanson de vanessa paradis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Si vous pensez que mon accent est mignon tu devrais voir mon cul ...  ... Plaisanterie
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 Instructif


----------



## Alex.

BlackSand said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> too much France for your taste?
> 
> well that's too bad I love it..I would  go  back to  traditional France anyday ....only take away all muslims......make it as it used to be .....real France est très beau....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alizee ... I Am Fed Up*
> 
> 
> *Alizee ... La Isla Bonita
> 
> *
Click to expand...




Allez-vous comptez sur moi?








Blague


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*Ellie Goulding - Love Me Like You Do*

**


----------



## Alex.

*Calvin Harris - Outside ft. Ellie Goulding *

**


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Roadrunner

Remember when sexy was in your imagination, not Beyoncé twerking her fat ass???


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

Impenitent said:


>




The sound track for that movie is great!!


----------



## skye

"Hey Amigo"


----------



## Roadrunner

skye said:


> too much France for your taste?
> 
> well that's too bad I love it..I would  go  back to  traditional France anyday ....only take away all muslims......make it as it used to be .....real France est très beau....


I descend from a French soldier who left the French army in Natchitoches LA, because he refused to join the Spanish Army.

I don't think any ancestor ever went back to France.

I'd love to visit the battlefields, and the grave of my grandmother's next door neighbour, killed 11/11/1918.


----------



## skye

Roadrunner said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> too much France for your taste?
> 
> well that's too bad I love it..I would  go  back to  traditional France anyday ....only take away all muslims......make it as it used to be .....real France est très beau....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I descend from a French soldier who left the French army in Natchitoches LA, because he refused to join the Spanish Army.
> 
> I don't think any ancestor ever went back to France.
> 
> I'd love to visit the battlefields, and the grave of my grandmother's next door neighbour, killed 11/11/1918.
Click to expand...


I am a  francophile...

But of  the past....not present France ..today too many Muslims there....all is spoiled.

Only memories left.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Your Mommy's all right 
Your Daddy's all right
They just seem a little weird
Surrender


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Someone To Watch Over Me*

**


----------



## Alex.

*Art Garfunkel-I Only Have Eyes for You*

**


----------



## Alex.

*Jay & The Americans - Some Enchanted Evening*

**


----------



## namvet




----------



## April

​


----------



## April




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Alex.

*Frank Sinatra - The Way You Look Tonight*

**


----------



## namvet




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*HAROLD MELVIN & THE BLUE NOTES-The Love I Lost*

**


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

RUN TO PARADISE


----------



## boedicca




----------



## namvet




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

If you listen to only one hour of music this month, make it this:


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*Carly Rae Jepsen - Call Me Maybe  *

**


----------



## skye

its Jimi

always in the mood

for Jimi


"With th Power"


----------



## skye

^^^^^^^^^^^ but that was in the 70s


not today .... nope


not today.... a different beast today.... we are dealing with


today they are amateurs! they know nothing!


----------



## Alex.

Just in the mood for a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Faith Hill - "This Kiss"*

**


----------



## Alex.

*Toni Braxton - How Could An Angel Break My Heart  *

**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Mr. Bojangles - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band*

**


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Alex.

*Roberta Flack - Killing Me Softly With His Song  *

**


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Sarah G

These are so cute.  Jimmy Fallon and Madonna:


----------



## April




----------



## Mertex




----------



## April

even better....


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## namvet




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BlackSand

*Pendulum ... 

Granite


Tarantula


Slam*

*
.
*


----------



## Alex.

*Luther Vandross - Going In Circles*

**


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## skye

*Brooks & Dunn - Play Something Country*

**
**


----------



## Gracie

I just heard this song on tv for a jeep commercial so I went and hunted it up. I like it. A lot.


----------



## Impenitent

Neil Young Down By the River

Hey Hey My My


----------



## Mad_Cabbie




----------



## Mad_Cabbie

For one so fare as to steal my affection ~


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## BlackSand

*Rest In Peace Percy ... Nov. 25th, 1940 - April 14, 2015*

*Percy Sledge ... When a Man Loves a Woman


We will miss you at the festival ... But keep the crawfish spicy anyway.*





.


----------



## Alex.

One of my all time favorites. 

*Sly and the Family Stone - Everybody is a Star  *

**


----------



## skye

The Wallflowers and their rendition of The Beatles classic " I'm Looking Through You"


----------



## skye

...and because half of me is vintage!   old fashion really  hehe


----------



## skye

...and this   


(I just love the past....)


----------



## skye

from the movie "A Star Is Born" 1954

*The Man That Got Away...*

*good night*


**


----------



## Mr.Right

This is probably one of my favorite songs of all time. It has a haunting melody and it evokes some pretty strong emotions. Plus, Amy Grant is simply a superb vocalist. Please take a few minutes to listen to it. You won't regret it.


----------



## namvet




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Alex.

*Ohio Players-Love Rollercoaster*

**


----------



## Alex.

*The Ohio Players Sweet Sticky Thing  *

**


----------



## Alex.

*Fire - The Ohio Players*

**


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Alex.

*LIPPS INC Funkytown  *

**


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Alex.

*My Eyes Adored You - Frankie Valli  *

**


----------



## Alex.

*Cant Take My Eyes Off You - Frankie Valli and The 4 Seasons*


**


----------



## Alan Stallion

boedicca said:


>



Perhaps my favorite song I've heard this year.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## boedicca

Alan Stallion said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps my favorite song I've heard this year.
Click to expand...


Mine too.  The lyrics are faboo!

_You-you-you're just my type
Oh, you got a pulse and you are breathing
You-you-you're just my type
Uuh, I think it's time that we get leaving
You-you-you're just my type_


----------



## Impenitent

The Rascals -  a long set, but worth the time!


----------



## Jroc




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

*Rufus Wainwright - Out Of The Game*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

one more Rufus?

*Across The Universe*


----------



## skye

*Rufus Wainwright "Instant Pleasure"*


**


----------



## jan




----------



## jan




----------



## jan




----------



## jan




----------



## jan




----------



## eots




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

I adore France but my GOD..... I love Italy too... what style what elegance what food ...enough said


----------



## skye

one more Giani Bella ...and one more beauty from Italy and style...they don't know about  illegal hispanic scum shit....and they are never going to visit the USA under this worm Hussein..oops LOL 
*Non Si Può Morire Dentro*

**


----------



## skye

^^^^ it does not get better than that.

nope


----------



## BlackSand

skye said:


> one more Giani Bella ...and one more beauty from Italy and style...they don't know about  illegal hispanic scum shit....and they are never going to visit the USA under this worm Hussein..oops LOL
> *Non Si Può Morire Dentro*
> 
> **



*Anna Oxa ... Senza pieta'

*
Recommended listening for slamming gears and flying on four wheels through Northern Italy.
*
.*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## April

Breathe Today - Flyleaf


----------



## April




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Impenitent

Grammy winner


----------



## Jroc




----------



## Impenitent

Before Deep Purple was


----------



## Sarah G

So funny, Balls in your mouth.


----------



## Alex.

*Slayer ~ Angel of Death*

**


----------



## Alex.

*Jorma Kaukonen I Am the Light of This World  *

**


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Alex.

*ELO’s Jeff Lynne Gets Star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame*

*



*

ELO s Jeff Lynne Gets Star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame K-EARTH 101




*Electric Light Orchestra - Strange Magic  Indeed!*
**


----------



## Jroc




----------



## Alan Stallion

#1 on Billboard 50 years ago...

*The Game of Love - Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders*


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Jroc




----------



## Jroc




----------



## Jroc




----------



## Jroc




----------



## skye

still in Europe ..so to speak  LOL  Rome.. 

nahhh


----------



## percysunshine

This is getting me motivated... .....

Allegro from William Tell Overture - Tuba quartet EETT - Tuba euphonium ensemble


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Aktas

Follow your heart


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Jroc




----------



## Jroc




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Was reading about how Don Mclean cited this Buddy Holly song in 'American Pie' to take a shot at Mick Jagger, so I gave it a listen:


American Pie by Don McLean Songfacts


----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## Sarah G

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Was reading about how Don Mclean cited this Buddy Holly song in 'American Pie' to take a shot at Mick Jagger, so I gave it a listen:
> 
> 
> American Pie by Don McLean Songfacts


That article is a keeper.  I did.  

Mclean said in the article that nobody picked up that the song American Pie was biographical.  I think that is so obvious listening to his account of the events.  Imo, American Pie is one of the most epic songs ever.  I enjoy listening every time I hear it begin to play.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Sarah G

I was watching an HBO documentary on Frank Sinatra.  Great music, here's a few:


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G

He sang Someone to Watch Over Me too but I loved the Amy Winehouse version better:


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## BlackSand

*Staind ... It's Been A While


.*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## skye

So the other night I watched a doco about Australian actor  Errol Flynn (20 June 1909 – 14 October 1959)






This was the theme song 
*Australian Crawl - Errol*


----------



## skye

my fab from Australian Crawl

"Downhearted"


----------



## April




----------



## skye

yumm   yummy .....More Ozzie Crawl....mmmm....hope you all like all this crawling ....and all that


----------



## skye

From Sydney to London ...and from London to Sydney

that's all


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

lets go to London ,....the come back to Sydney ....then back again to London  ...

want to?  Sydney rocks


----------



## skye

ha


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## konradv

Enjoy while it's up. Dylan songs don't seem to stay online long.


Bob Dylan- Positively 4th Street


----------



## Aktas

New York New York...frank sinatra


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Barber's Adagio for Strings {Ferry Corsten remix} - William Orbit*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Mysterious Times - Sash! featuring Tina Cousins*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*La Primavera - Sash! featuring Patrizia Salvatore*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## BlackSand

Alan Stallion said:


> *Barber's Adagio for Strings {Ferry Corsten remix} - William Orbit*



That is an interesting remix of a song that has been in my playlist for a long time ... Thanks.

.


----------



## BlackSand

*Enigma ... Mea Culpa


Enigma ... Return to Innocence


.*


----------



## skye

*The Overtures - In Spite Of All The Danger.*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Glen Campbell - Gentle on My Mind (terrific guitar break)  Amazing break is more like it.*

**


----------



## Alex.

*Al Stewart - Year Of The Cat *

**


----------



## Alex.

*BAKER STREET - GERRY RAFFERTY*

**


----------



## skye

Yes it is


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

My friend she liked Paul and I  liked George LOL...

Geroge ...


and the full song for those who  are interested


----------



## skye

sorry ...but the best version of "This Boy"

with John Lennon's son Sean and also Rufus Wainwright singing along

my fav version....  John ...I'm sure up in Heaven.... is proud of his son...


----------



## eots




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent

skye said:


> sorry ...but the best version of "This Boy"
> 
> with John Lennon's son Sean and also Rufus Wainwright singing along
> 
> my fav version....  John ...I'm sure up in Heaven.... is proud of his son...





skye said:


> sorry ...but the best version of "This Boy"
> 
> with John Lennon's son Sean and also Rufus Wainwright singing along
> 
> my fav version....  John ...I'm sure up in Heaven.... is proud of his son...


Don't "imagine" John Lennon is in Heaven!  Lol !


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

Impenitent said:


> Don't "imagine" John Lennon is in Heaven!  Lol !



May be you are right. May be he is not.

From wherever he is then. If indeed he is anywhere at all.


----------



## konradv

Haven't listened to The Runt in a while. Enjoy.


Todd Rundgren- Hello It's Me


Todd Rundgren-  We Gotta Get You a Woman


----------



## skye

*Something to talk about*

**


----------



## konradv

Just for fun.


Debbie Harry & The Muppet Band- One Way or Another


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Alex.

*Ben E King (September 28, 1938 – April 30, 2015) R.I.P.*

*Stand By Me*

* *


----------



## Alex.

*Jeff Lynne ~ Beyond The Sea  *

**


----------



## skye

*The Great Gatsby - Young and Beautiful*

Lana del Rey singing


----------



## skye

more Lana del Rey 
* Once Upon A Dream*


----------



## konradv

Leo Kottke- Tilt Billings & the Student Prince


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*NICK LOWE - CRUEL TO BE KIND fun song*

**


----------



## namvet




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*Bananarama - Cruel Summer*

**


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

GN


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ThirdTerm




----------



## namvet




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## namvet

BullKurtz said:


>




the movie is the tin men


----------



## skye

Pino Daniele (19 March 1955 – 4 January 2015)

* Io Per Lei*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*WHENEVER GOD SHINES HIS LIGHT - VAN MORRISON  *

**


----------



## Alex.

*STEAL MY HEART AWAY by Van Morrison*

**


----------



## skye

Pino Daniele RIP

and

Eric Clapton


----------



## Alex.

*Tina Turner Proud Mary*

**


----------



## Alex.

*DONOVAN- ATLANTIS  *

**


----------



## skye

Eric Clapton

see if you can spot this one...


----------



## Alex.

*No Doubt - It's My Life  *

**


----------



## Alex.

*Gwen Stefani - The Sweet Escape ft. Akon  *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## BlackSand

*Metallica ... Nothing Else Matters


.*


----------



## Cassy Mo

Set the stage for summer...


----------



## Cassy Mo

*and another...*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## hjmick

Dig it...


----------



## April




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## namvet




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Live music is better; bumper stickers should be issued.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## skye

Fats Domino - Blue Monday


----------



## boedicca

I'm lurving this song!


----------



## skye

1930s because today is just too horrible

back to a sweeter time..

because today is horrible... that Hawaiian communist President.....scum...

enjoy a cleaner time


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## skye

God please take me back...lol...

I hate 2015 ha!  

going back please? yes ...1920s or 1930s  I want that.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## skye

Nothing tops this !  nothing!

Bless them all! they knew what entertainment was in the 1930s

love this tune!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## skye

one last one from the land where I belong...the 1920s and 1930s

hopefully I won't have to wait long ...to join them ...all of them ... wherever they are LOL


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Kosh




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Alex.

*R.I.P. B. B. King  (September 16, 1925 – May 14, 2015)*


* The Thrill Is Gone *


**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## namvet

how blue can I get??


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## featherlite

I really got into Sound Garden couple years ago. Unfortunately they pretty much sucked in concert when I saw them.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Best version


----------



## skye

Legends never die!  Bless you forever B B KIng  and thank you!







*B.B. King  Eric Clapton  - " Riding With The King "*

**


----------



## Sarah G

For BB King.


----------



## Kosh

For BB King:


----------



## Kosh




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## skye

Eric Clapton's tribute to B B King




*BB King & Eric Clapton - Three O'Clock Blues*


**


----------



## Jroc




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Judicial review




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Alex.

*Corinne Bailey Rae - Put Your Records On *

**


----------



## Alex.

*Corinne Bailey Rae - Like a star*

**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Kosh




----------



## Kosh




----------



## Kosh




----------



## Kosh




----------



## Kosh




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Kosh




----------



## Kosh




----------



## Kosh




----------



## Kosh




----------



## Kosh




----------



## featherlite




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Michelle420

What you get and what you see
Things that don't come easily
Feeling happy in my pain
Icicles within my brain
(cocaine)


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G

Loved the first season of Smash!  Too bad it got so bad in season 2.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## featherlite

....love almost every song of theirs


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Kosh




----------



## Kosh




----------



## namvet




----------



## Kosh




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

namvet said:


>



I think I tend to not like songs like this because I find myself listening to it (only not listening to it) on the radio over and over on the way home when there's 8 million things I'd rather listen to. But stepping back and judging the song on its merit; it's okay (drag a little though).


----------



## Kosh




----------



## Kosh




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cross

lol....


----------



## namvet




----------



## Kosh




----------



## Cross




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*The Black Eyed Peas - Where Is The Love?*

**


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420

You been tellin' me you're a genius
Since you were seventeen
In all the time I've known you
I still don't know what you mean
The weekend at the college
Didn't turn out like you planned
The things that pass for knowledge
I can't understand
Are you reelin' in the years
Stowin' away the time
Are you gatherin' up the tears
Have you had enough of mine​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

The Cuervo Gold
The fine Colombian
Make tonight a wonderful thing​


----------



## Michelle420

We hear you're leaving, that's ok
I thought our little wild time had just begun
I guess you kind of scared yourself, you turn and run
But if you have a change of heart
Rikki, don't lose that number
You don't wanna call nobody else
Send it off in a letter to yourself


----------



## Michelle420

In the mornin' you go gunnin'
For the man who stole your water
And you fire till he is done in
But they catch you at the border


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## konradv

Norman Greenbaum- Spirit In The Sky


----------



## konradv

R.E.M.- Driver 8


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Kosh




----------



## Kosh




----------



## Jroc

Great memorial day tune.....For those that didn't come home


----------



## Kosh




----------



## Kosh




----------



## Kosh




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Jroc




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and James and our troops and their families always!!!   

Holly


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Art Garfunkel on Paul Simon I created a monster - Telegraph

Bridge over Troubled Water song - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



> Paul Simon once said that it upset him that audiences thought Garfunkel had written his masterpiece, the song Bridge Over Troubled Water – because Garfunkel sang it as a solo, with piano accompaniment.
> 
> “I saw that quote, too. But how many songs did I sing upfront and have a real tour de force of vocal? Does he resent that I had that one? I find that ungenerous.” (Art Garfunkel said.)





> “George came up to me at a party once and said “my Paul is to me what your Paul is to you.” He meant that psychologically they had the same effect on us. The Pauls sidelined us. I think George felt suppressed by Paul and I think that’s what he saw with me and my Paul. Here’s the truth:* McCartney* was a helluva music man who gave the band its energy, but he also ran away with a lot of the glory.”
> 
> Shortly before they split up, Simon & Garfunkel released what was to become the (then) biggest selling album in history, Bridge Over Troubled Water.
> 
> Why did they walk away from that phenomenal success?


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BlackSand

*Lorde ... Royals


.*


----------



## BlackSand

*Katy Perry ... Kiss Me


.*


----------



## BlackSand

*Happy* *Memorial* *Day ... *
*Toby* *Keith ...* _*American Soldier*_
_

._


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Jroc




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## jon_berzerk

*Ain't No Sunshine*

**


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent

Mr. H.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Mr. H.

Impenitent said:


> Mr. H.


I see he's still delusional after 28 Farm Aid concerts. 

I could hear the first Farm Aid from my home in Urbana, IL. I was going to be damned if I'd walk the few blocks to participate in such bullshit.


----------



## Impenitent

Mr. H. said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see he's still delusional after 28 Farm Aid concerts.
> 
> I could hear the first Farm Aid from my home in Urbana, IL. I was going to be damned if I'd walk the few blocks to participate in such bullshit.
Click to expand...

At least he's still getting a regular gig!


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April

*sigh

I am fucking old...


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## namvet




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## danielpalos

For all the _free_ and _amateur_ chics who claim they can get serious:


You may need to get more _professional_.


----------



## danielpalos

Here is the reason why, chics:


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Dante

Impenitent said:


> .......



hmm...  I thought


----------



## Impenitent

Dante said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm...  I thought
Click to expand...

Joan is singing of her past relationship with Bob Dylan.


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## boedicca




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Treeshepherd

saddest song ever written;


----------



## Treeshepherd

R.I.P. Lowell George;


----------



## Treeshepherd

thousands are sailing;


----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## Treeshepherd

Marcus Garvey words come to pass...


----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## Treeshepherd

It is so strange the way things turn;


----------



## Treeshepherd

can't seem to find the beat. something's in the way.


----------



## Treeshepherd

I'm playing heroin music tonight.


----------



## Treeshepherd

broken heart don't feel so bad. Ain't got half of what you thought you had.


----------



## Treeshepherd

heroin music continued...


----------



## Treeshepherd

Russians love heroin music...


----------



## Treeshepherd

Treeshepherd said:


> Russians love heroin music...



that was the worst heroin music ever.


----------



## Treeshepherd

I'll let Linkin Park redeem themselves with some genuinely depressing heroin music


----------



## Treeshepherd

part of my contract as a druid. I always have to play a Forest;


----------



## Treeshepherd

tribute to my neighbor Rod Deal, R.I.P.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Babylon shall fall, yeah.


 dub trippy shit happens after 3 minute mark


----------



## Treeshepherd

Kingdom Rise and Kingdom Fall. Babylon is trying to find a solution...


sick dub after the 5 minute mark, if you're on heroin


----------



## Treeshepherd

switching to Ecstasy music...


----------



## Treeshepherd

MDMA music...


----------



## Treeshepherd

back to heroin music...


----------



## Michelle420

Treeshepherd said:


> I'm playing heroin music tonight.


----------



## Michelle420

First it was the bomb, Vietnam napalm
Disillusioning, you push the needle in


----------



## Treeshepherd

G.T. and JR won't understand why it's funny;


----------



## Michelle420

I'm feeling rough, I'm feeling raw, I'm in the prime of my life.
Let's make some music, make some money, find some models for wives.
I'll move to Paris, shoot some heroin, and fuck with the stars.
You man the island and the cocaine and the elegant cars.

This is our decision, to live fast and die young.
We've got the vision, now let's have some fun.
Yeah, it's overwhelming, but what else can we do?
Get jobs in offices, and wake up for the morning commute?

Forget about our mothers and our friends
We're fated to pretend
To pretend
We're fated to pretend
To pretend

I'll miss the playgrounds and the animals and digging up worms
I'll miss the comfort of my mother and the weight of the world
I'll miss my sister, miss my father, miss my dog and my home

But there is really nothing, nothing we can do.
Love must be forgotten. Life can always start up anew.
The models will have children, we'll get a divorce,
We'll find some more models, Everything must run its course.

We'll choke on our vomit and that will be the end.
We were fated to pretend.


----------



## Treeshepherd

drifter said:


> I'm feeling rough, I'm feeling raw, I'm in the prime of my life.
> Let's make some music, make some money, find some models for wives.
> I'll move to Paris, shoot some heroin, and fuck with the stars.
> You man the island and the cocaine and the elegant cars.
> 
> This is our decision, to live fast and die young.
> We've got the vision, now let's have some fun.
> Yeah, it's overwhelming, but what else can we do?
> Get jobs in offices, and wake up for the morning commute?
> 
> Forget about our mothers and our friends
> We're fated to pretend
> To pretend
> We're fated to pretend
> To pretend
> 
> I'll miss the playgrounds and the animals and digging up worms
> I'll miss the comfort of my mother and the weight of the world
> I'll miss my sister, miss my father, miss my dog and my home
> 
> But there is really nothing, nothing we can do.
> Love must be forgotten. Life can always start up anew.
> The models will have children, we'll get a divorce,
> We'll find some more models, Everything must run its course.
> 
> We'll choke on our vomit and that will be the end.
> We were fated to pretend.



love the lyrics. not so big on the tune


----------



## Treeshepherd

leeeeeeeeetle bit of a gear shift now...

D.R.I 1984. I don't need society;


----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## Michelle420

Show a smile
They'd like to have you in their members' club
They'll buy you drinks and tell you lies
paper umbrella with some ice


_Some day
You will find a better place to stay
You'll never need to feel this way again
Again_


----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## Treeshepherd

gotta get my head straight.


----------



## Treeshepherd

nice scratchy vinyl;


----------



## Treeshepherd

drifter said:


> Show a smile
> They'd like to have you in their members' club
> They'll buy you drinks and tell you lies
> paper umbrella with some ice
> 
> 
> _Some day
> You will find a better place to stay
> You'll never need to feel this way again
> Again_



I don't know, Drift, that's even more depressing than heroin music. But I think we're all just playing music for ourselves here, so party on, eh?


----------



## April

Treeshepherd said:


> G.T. and JR won't understand why it's funny;


----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## Treeshepherd

Interesting that the last song is blacked out. 

Maybe I should lighten it up a bit, for my own sake (do u like ska?);


----------



## Treeshepherd

she's paid a price...


----------



## Impenitent

Ahere"s some shocking ska


----------



## Treeshepherd

Impenitent said:


> Ahere"s some shocking ska



strange interesting music. not sure I'd classify it as ska, but whatever.


----------



## Impenitent

Same band


----------



## Treeshepherd

original ska comes from the ancient alien ancestors of Toots and the Maytals. 


Jimmy Cliff comes thereafter


----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## Treeshepherd

Impenitent said:


> Same band



yah, in fact, they try to fool the black population and say God is dead...


Jah no dead.


----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## Treeshepherd

still happening


----------



## Treeshepherd

because we praise Jah the almighty...


----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## Treeshepherd

did you exchange a walk-on part in a war for the lead role in a cage?


----------



## Treeshepherd

This one goes out to the one i loved;


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## Treeshepherd

Iravian


----------



## Treeshepherd

Time to Rest


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Cassy Mo

A definite oldie...


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Alex.

*ASTRUD GILBERTO - SO NICE ( SUMMER SAMBA) *

**


----------



## Impenitent

Cassy Mo said:


> A definite oldie...




Moochele singing Sixteen Vacations
(Sixteen Tons)

Some people say man was made to goof off
Barry was made to play to play a mean round of golf
Goof off and golf and skin and bones
A mind that's weak and more  Chinese loans

You take sixteen vacations and what
do you get
Four years wasted and deeper in debt
Mitt don't you beat us cause I won't leave
The pay's not great but I get all I can thieve

I got up one morning at a quarter to ten
Had to to get the kids on the plane to Aspen
Then we got word Colorado had no
winter yet
But they're bringing us snow on sixteen jumbo jets 

You take sixteen vacations and what do you get
Four years wasted and deeper in debt
Mitt don't you beat us cause I won't leave
The pay's not great but I get all I can thieve

If you see me a-comin better step aside
A lot of men didn't and a lot of men died
I got back baby and it's three feet wide
Cause I'll eat anything as long as it's fried

You take sixteen vacations and what
do you get
Four years wasted and deeper in debt
Mitt don't you beat us cause I won't leave
The pay's not great but I get all I can thieve


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## featherlite




----------



## featherlite




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## boedicca




----------



## boedicca




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April

heh


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April

Edit: A bit hard on the ears...


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April

*sniff


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## namvet




----------



## featherlite

Not sure if I like this singer or not. I think I do.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## featherlite

​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## boedicca

Come and join the party dressed to kill.....


----------



## Jroc




----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

*Shania Twain - Party For Two ft. Billy Currington*


----------



## skye

and just because its a nice house by the beach.... Malibu or somewhere...

GN everybody


----------



## featherlite

lol not this much summer wine....just sippin' =>


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Alex.

*Calvin Harris - Summer*

**


----------



## skye

I know

that vintage and

the past

means nothing fotr these people

in 2015 scum rubbish ignoramus .....I want to vomit



my song


which is pearls to the pigs here


----------



## skye

no sensitivity from these savages


oh well


WW3 is coming soon


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> no sensitivity from these savages
> 
> 
> oh well
> 
> 
> WW3 is coming soon


So is the nuthouse

*Singtank *

**


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## boedicca

RIP Christopher Lee


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

So you say you tried
But you just can't find the pleasure
People around you givin' you pressure
Try to resist all the hurt that's all
Around you
If you taste it, it will haunt you
So come, take me by the hand,
We'll leave this troubled land
I know we can,
Getaway
​


----------



## Impenitent

Hurricane
(new lyrics to Michael Jackson's Billie Jean)

Disasters come more often it seems
And so Pat Roberson and I prayed
Everybody knows exactly what it means
It had to be that gay parade - that party on Fire Island - that nightclub down in Queens

It was worse than a disaster scene
You see on the movie screen
I said, pardon me, what do you mean, 
by  'anthropogenic global warming?"
She said, that is why the hurricane came aground
That is why - the hurricane - came aground

She told me the hurricane's name was Sandy
And it was the corporate modus operandi 
They pump carbon dioxide in the air
Then these come aground
They pump - in the air - these come aground

Now I've always trusted corporations are careful what they do
They don't pump poisons in the air 
I don't think the problem could be co2
Or that the corporations - just don't care

Hurricanes are not global warming
She's just a girl who claims 
They caused this one
But Sandy is not Koch's spawn
She says they are the one 
But the hurricane is not their son

Hurricanes are not global warming
She's just a girl who claims
They caused this one
But Sandy is not Koch's spawn
She says they are the one
But the hurricane is not their son

For Bush's two terms,
The law was on our side
But who can stand with Obama in charge and his business death march
But then  - this hurricane - came aground

I went back to my corporate job
But what she said laid heavy on my heart
When I looked at the smoke stacks
My head began to throb - i thought about those slobs - and longed to join their mob!

Now I feel revulsed and conflicted
To this life of excess I've become addicted
I sold my soul as if money was eternal youth
Now that lie is - an inconvenient truth

All Man's wealth comes from cheap fossil fuel
I jumped at that because I'm nobody's fool
Now that cost has come home to roost, as deadly as a viper 
And now we've got to pay -pay the piper

So take my strong advice
Just remember to always think twice
Do think twice -  do think twice

She told my baby, we were swimming til three
Then she looked at me, and showed me a photo
My baby cried, her family had died, oh no
All because - this hurricane - came aground

Hurricanes are not global warming
She just a girl who claims 
They caused this one
But Sandy is not Koch's spawn

Hurricanes are not global warming
She's just a girl who claims
They caused this one

She says they caused this one
But the hurricane is not Koch's spawn

She says they caused this one
But the hurricane is not Koch's spawn

Hurricanes are not global warming
She's just a girl who claims
They caused this one
But Sandy is not Koch's spawn

She says they caused this one
But Sandy is not Koch's spawn

She says they caused this one
She says they caused this one
She says they caused this one

Hurricanes are not global warming
Hurricanes are not global warming
Hurricanes are not global warming

...


----------



## Impenitent

It's supposed to be 'Informative,' not 'Funny!'


----------



## Michelle420

Impenitent said:


> It's supposed to be 'Informative,' not 'Funny!'



Well it made me smile, sorry.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent

"Some Kind of Wonderful"
(satirizing the  republican position)

He gives me whole lots of money
Enough to buy a big fine car
Color TV, Obamaphone, and cold AC
I got more than I could ask for
I don't have a second job at night
I don't have to work at all !
Cause I got a Messiah for a President
And he knows just how to treat me right

Well my Messiah, he's alright,
Well my Messiah, he's clean out-of-sight.
Don't you know that he's ... he's some kind of wonderful.
He's some kind of wonderful ... yes he is, he's
He's some kind of wonderful, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeahhh ...

When I hold those food stamps in my hands 
I know where I can trade them for some blow
Oooh, when Messiah blesses me,
I can be a good baby daddy to my ho
When he wraps his lovin' arms around me,
He knows he's got my vote by design 
Yeah, when Messiah kisses me
A thrill run up and down my spine.

My Messiah he's alright ,
My Messiah's clean...
He's clean, articulate, and bright !
Don't you know that he is ... 
He's some kind of wonderful.
He's some kind of wonderful ...
Yes he is,
He's some kind of wonderful, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeahhh ...

Now is there anybody, can prove those scandals - he's a-lyin'
Solyndra, Fast-n-Furious, Benghazi, IRS, NSA - prove he's a-lyin'
Can't you get a witness?
Can't you get a witness?
Can't you get a witness? Yeah...
Can't you get a witness? Ohhh...
Can't you get a witness? Yeah...
Can't you get a witness? Hell No!

I'm talkin', talkin' 'bout Obama Yeah.
He's  some kind of wonderful.
Talkin' 'bout Obama
He's  some kind of wonderful.
Talkin' 'bout Obama
He's some kind of wonderful.
I'm talkin' 'bout Obama, Obama, Obama
He's  some kind of wonderful.
I'm talkin' about Obama, Obama, Obama
He's  some kind of wonderful.
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, ... Obama, Obama
He's some kind of wonderful.
Talkin' 'bout Obama, Obama, Obama
He's some kind of wonderful.
I'm talkin' 'bout Obama, Obama, Obama
He's some kind of wonderful.
(repeat to fade)
 Ok, that one can be 'funny'


----------



## Impenitent

"Dirty Dancing"

Barack: Now I've told the lie of my life
No I never told one like this before
Yes, we'll ride this through
and I owe it all to you

Hillary: : 'Cause I've told the lie of my life
and I owe it all to you

Barack: I've been waiting for so long
Now I've finally found someone
To stand by me

Hillary: We saw the writing on the wall
As we covered up this incredible travesty 

Both: Now with ambition in our eyes
As we try so hard to disguise it secretly
So we take each other's hand
'Cause we both understand the urgency

Barack: just remember

Hillary:  Just this the one thing

Barack: To keep our story straight

Hillary:  So I'll tell you something

Both:  This could work because

(CHORUS)
Both: I've told the lie of my life
No I never told one like this before
Yes we'll ride this one through
And I owe it all to you
'Cause I've told the lie of my life
And I've closed every open door
To hide the truth
And I owe it all to you

Hillary:  With my body and my soul
I want to be President more than you'll ever know

Barack: So we can't just let it go
We don't dare lose control

Hillary: Yes I know whats on your mind
When you say:
"Your election depends on the certainty of mine"

Barack: Just remember
There just the one thing

Hillary: To keep our story straight

Barack: So I'll tell you something

Both: This could work because

(CHORUS)
Both: 'Cause I told the lie of my life
No I've never told one like this before
Yes I we'll ride this one through
And I owe it all to you
'Cause I've told the lie of my life
And I've closed every open door
To hide the truth
and I owe it all to you

*Instrumental*

Barack: Now I've told the lie of my life
No I never told one like this before

(Hillary: Never felt this way)

Barack: Yes I'll swear it's the truth
and I owe it all to you

Both: 'Cause I told the lie of my life
And I've closed every open door
To hide the truth
and I owe it all to you

Both: "cause I've told the lie of my life
No I've never told one like this  before
Yes, I'll swear it's the truth 
And I owe it all to you"


----------



## Michelle420

Impenitent said:


> "Dirty Dancing"
> 
> Barack: Now I've told the lie of my life
> No I never told one like this before
> Yes, we'll ride this through
> and I owe it all to you
> 
> Hillary: : 'Cause I've told the lie of my life
> and I owe it all to you
> 
> Barack: I've been waiting for so long
> Now I've finally found someone
> To stand by me
> 
> Hillary: We saw the writing on the wall
> As we covered up this incredible travesty
> 
> Both: Now with ambition in our eyes
> As we try so hard to disguise it secretly
> So we take each other's hand
> 'Cause we both understand the urgency
> 
> Barack: just remember
> 
> Hillary:  Just this the one thing
> 
> Barack: To keep our story straight
> 
> Hillary:  So I'll tell you something
> 
> Both:  This could work because
> 
> (CHORUS)
> Both: I've told the lie of my life
> No I never told one like this before
> Yes we'll ride this one through
> And I owe it all to you
> 'Cause I've told the lie of my life
> And I've closed every open door
> To hide the truth
> And I owe it all to you
> 
> Hillary:  With my body and my soul
> I want to be President more than you'll ever know
> 
> Barack: So we can't just let it go
> We don't dare lose control
> 
> Hillary: Yes I know whats on your mind
> When you say:
> "Your election depends on the certainty of mine"
> 
> Barack: Just remember
> There just the one thing
> 
> Hillary: To keep our story straight
> 
> Barack: So I'll tell you something
> 
> Both: This could work because
> 
> (CHORUS)
> Both: 'Cause I told the lie of my life
> No I've never told one like this before
> Yes I we'll ride this one through
> And I owe it all to you
> 'Cause I've told the lie of my life
> And I've closed every open door
> To hide the truth
> and I owe it all to you
> 
> *Instrumental*
> 
> Barack: Now I've told the lie of my life
> No I never told one like this before
> 
> (Hillary: Never felt this way)
> 
> Barack: Yes I'll swear it's the truth
> and I owe it all to you
> 
> Both: 'Cause I told the lie of my life
> And I've closed every open door
> To hide the truth
> and I owe it all to you
> 
> Both: "cause I've told the lie of my life
> No I've never told one like this  before
> Yes, I'll swear it's the truth
> And I owe it all to you"



You and Emily should collaborate, you have the same style and humor


----------



## Impenitent

We are a little different.  She writes about real issues.  I write about the imagined ones.

I


----------



## Michelle420

Impenitent said:


> We are a little different.  She writes about real issues.  I write about the imagined ones.
> 
> I



She actually wrote a play and I see you both have talent as writers.


----------



## Impenitent

She's more classical than me ... And a lot more classy!


----------



## Impenitent

"Miss You"

I've been holding out so long 
I've been eating jelly beans all alone 
Lord I miss you 
I've been hanging on the phone 
I've been demagoguing wefare queens all alone 
I can't replace you 

Well, I've been haunted in my sleep 
Unions and welfare would slowly creep
Lord I miss you 
I've been wanting taxes to fall
And been waiting on your call 

When the phone rings 
It's just some friends of mine that say, 
"Hey, what's the matter man? 
We're gonna come around at twelve 
With some Republicans that are just dyin' to meet you. 
We're gonna bloviate and whine
Hey, let's go mess with black folks minds
You know, like we used to" 

Oh everybody waits so long 
Oh Ronnie, why do we wait so long 
Won't your replacement come on! Come on! 

I've been walking in Central Park 
Thinking days are looking dark 
People saying I'm becoming reclusive
But what's with the party being so inclusive?

I've been stumbling on my feet 
Wondering where's the next red meat
So conflicted about demographics
Asking people, "Why are we acting so damned democratic?"

Sometimes I want to say to myself 
Sometimes I say 

Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh 
Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh 
I miss you Ronnie

I guess I'm lying to myself 
It's just you and no one else 
Lord I was thinking of you, Ronnie
Last time I was at Reagan International to fly out 
Who else would get in the bathtub to
Let government die out?
Lord, I miss you, Ronnie, yeah


----------



## Michelle420

Impenitent said:


> She's more classical than me ... And a lot more classy!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

I do like 1920s 30s music first and this group is among my fab of the era!

"McKinney's Cotton Pickers" .....I have all their music and they are simply the best!

*Baby Won't You Please Come Home - *


----------



## skye

my fab from them

it's called "Ok Baby"


Okay, baby, sweet as can be,
Hey, hey, baby, wait till you see,
The ring that I picked out for you,
Fifty-two more payments, and it's yours, dear!

Someday, baby, we'll run away,
Don't mean maybe; just name the day,
Even if your mother wants to live with us free,
Someday, baby, with me!

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY LOL 


they are the best !!!


----------



## skye

good night


yes

bye and so long everybody

its good bye 

ha]


----------



## skye

*McKinney´s Cotton Pickers "Miss Hannah" 1929*


**


----------



## skye

for you ignoramus

enjoy 

!@#$%%^^  LOL


----------



## hangover

On some albums there's only a few good tunes, but they're all great on this one.


----------



## BullKurtz

For "Caitlyn" and what's left of his mind.....


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz

Eagles exploring their inner-Smokey Robinson:


----------



## skye

This is fun!!!!


*Andy Grammer - Honey, I'm Good.*


**


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Kosh




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo

Sugar Chile Robinson, in 1946...


and Sugar Chile Robinson, many years later.


----------



## featherlite

silly song ......but this is the good stuff


----------



## BlackSand

*Creed ... Weathered



.*


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Marianne




----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## namvet




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## namvet




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Alex.

*The Crusaders & Randy Crawford Street Life*

**


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## skye




----------



## skye

you



daydreaming


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*The Five Stairsteps - O-O-H Child  *

**


----------



## Tehon




----------



## BlackSand

*Emiliana Torrini ... White Rabbit (SuckerPunch Version)


.*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Joni Mitchell - Help Me*

**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

for all of you ignoramus....born too late in the 90s and all that garbage..stupid babies lol


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

do you remember back then? what were you doing ???  

I do like  baby boomers....yum ... I adore them 

Last train to London baby..............


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

talking about the 70s ...oh baby ..what is better than this?




or this?


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## BullKurtz

Phoenix son Hans Olson....used to play my club in Tempe on Monday nights back in the mid-70's....always brought in 40-50 hard drinking followers....Good times, thanks Hans.


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## featherlite

soothing summer tune


----------



## rcfieldz

This is the summer I remember:


----------



## rcfieldz

Another cool summer. I remember listening to these guys practice outside they're condo near the beach.


----------



## Tehon




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## featherlite

Not my type of music normally but they are SO good.


----------



## featherlite

...love this and they are really, REALLY good people.


----------



## Tehon

Jayke Orvis's first band.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## rcfieldz

Procol Harum
before: 
and after:


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## skye




----------



## Michelle420

Everbody wants me to be
What they want me to be
I'm not happy when I try to fake it!
No!

Ooh,that's why I'm easy
I'm easy like sunday morning


----------



## Alex.

*R.I.P Yes's Chris Squire - Lucky Seven*

**


----------



## Michelle420

We like our fun and we never fight
You can't dance and stay uptight
It's a supernatural delight
Everybody was dancing in the moonlight​


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## skye

dancing!


----------



## skye




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## skye

who the fuck are the wallflowers


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

skye said:


> who the fuck are the wallflowers


Alternative rock band...


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

Fusion Jazz Rock...


----------



## skye

do you savages here even know about him...one of the best in  American musical history...

you see...I am wasting my time on you...omg why why... why do I even talk to scum like you?


----------



## skye

you
savages....why am I wasting my time in beauty,,,

you dont deserve  anything...you know nothing

sad


----------



## skye

Bless them   ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## namvet

know the song??


----------



## Cassy Mo

namvet said:


> know the song??


----------



## namvet

Cassy Mo said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> know the song??
Click to expand...



yep..............


----------



## skye

namvet said:


> know the song??








"Me and my Truck" ?


----------



## namvet

skye said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> know the song??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Me and my Truck" ?
Click to expand...



number 8030


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Please forgive me.... I never meant to hurt you...............


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*Capital Cities - Safe And Sound*

**


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


>



Did you know he has lyme disease?

Daryl Hall Talks About Living with Lyme Disease

I love alot of their songs


----------



## namvet




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## BullKurtz

Theme song from the show "Strike Back"...


----------



## skye

*The Corrs - Irresistible*


**


----------



## skye

and because I adore Ella

*So near and Yet So Far *


----------



## rcfieldz

Two bands I dig:


----------



## skye

I give all ...all..  all that is to give LOL ....forgot the word haha.. to the poster who post this before.....

I am posting it again its so nice

good nite my lovelies,,,,  MUAH!


----------



## Alex.

*Rufus Wainwright - Going To A Town  *

**


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Yarddog

Not his best one , but I really like this particular video


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog

OMG


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Yarddog

rcfieldz said:


>




God,  randy was kicking it hard,  but looked like Ozzy was having a rough night there


----------



## rcfieldz

Ya never know all that was happening for each musician at the time of a performance.


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Impenitent

Grammy nominee 1964


----------



## namvet




----------



## iamwhatiseem




----------



## skye

Glenn Miller - "In the Mood"

   I just love that music!


----------



## skye

*Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy*


----------



## skye

yum....he is the one that shines.....he is like a sugar candy cotton man LOL

*Christina Aguilera - Candyman *


----------



## Alex.

*Kelly Clarkson - Heartbeat Song  *

**


----------



## Alex.

*Kelly Clarkson - My Life Would Suck Without You  *

**


----------



## Alex.

*Maroon 5 - Sugar  *

**


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Tehon




----------



## April

Tehon said:


>


Love this, awesome vid.


----------



## Alex.

*Alive And Kicking - Tighter, Tighter*

**


----------



## namvet




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Tove Lo - Talking Body  *

**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Jason Mraz - I Won't Give Up*

**


----------



## skye

*PoP! Goes My Heart - Hugh Grant -  *


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## BullKurtz

I'd bet on Stevie in a cat fight with Grace Slick.....


----------



## BullKurtz

Lindsey Buckingham on a gram of cocaine....


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Michelle420

Summertime and the livin' is easy
Fish are jumpin' and the cotton is high
Oh, your daddy's rich and your ma is good lookin'
So hush little baby, don't you cry


----------



## Marianne




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Alex.

*Garbage - Special  *

**


----------



## Marianne




----------



## skye




----------



## Alex.

*Billy Idol - Dancing With Myself  *

**


----------



## skye




----------



## Alex.

*Billy Idol - White Wedding*

**


----------



## Alex.

*Sheryl Crow - My Favorite Mistake  *

**


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Alex.

*Jessie J, Ariana Grande, Nicki Minaj - Bang Bang *

**


----------



## Alex.

*Mark Ronson - Uptown Funk ft. Bruno Mars  *

**


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne

RIP Jack. Gone but never forgotten.


----------



## Marianne




----------



## skye

*Blake Shelton - Sangria *


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## rcfieldz

Marianne said:


> RIP Jack. Gone but never forgotten.


 Who is Jack?


----------



## Marianne

rcfieldz said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Jack. Gone but never forgotten.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Jack?
Click to expand...

Friend of mine who died at age 17. He was nice to me when others weren't. DITW was dedicated to him and whenever I hear the song It reminds me of him.


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## rcfieldz

G'n'R is overrated.


----------



## skye

Let's Knock Knees. singer (Betty Grable) 1934


----------



## skye




----------



## namvet

*Original Unedited Banned*

**


----------



## skye

*Eric Paslay - Friday Night*


----------



## skye




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Don't wanna discuss it
Think it's time for a change
You may get disgusted
Start thinkin' that I'm strange

In that case I'll go underground
Get some heavy rest
Never have to worry
About what is worst or what is best
(Get it)

There's no need for argument
There's no argument at all
And if you never hear from him
That just means he didn't call
Or vice versa
That depends on where ever you're at
(All right)

And if you never hear from me
That just means I would rather not
(Hit it)​


----------



## Alex.

*If you have a honey hold them like you never have before.*

*Meghan Trainor - Like I'm Gonna Lose You ft. John Legend  *

**
*




*


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## P F Tinmore

Tina Bergmann and Bryan Thomas perform in Boston Township (near Peninsula) Ohio.


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## featherlite

=>


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Michelle420

Oh yeah, all right
Are you going to be in my dreams
Tonight?


----------



## skye

time again for the Run Around

Blues Traveler-


----------



## skye

George Gershwin "Walking the Dog" 1937


----------



## Marianne

For Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## skye

more Gershwin if I may...."Summertime"...

so beautiful.... 


*Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong - *

**


----------



## skye

God bless them  ^^^^^^^^^^^^  so much beauty ....so much love.....

that's what matters in life..... 

hate will get us nowhere...

beauty harmony  .... that's powerful ....that's full of love....


----------



## Tehon




----------



## skye

*Galantis - Peanut Butter Jelly *


----------



## skye

*Galantis - Forever Tonight  *


----------



## Alex.

*The Delfonics - Didn't I (Blow Your Mind This Time)*

**


----------



## Alex.

*The Chi-lites "Have you seen her"*

**


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent

"Goin' Out Of My Head / Can't Take Our Eyes Off Of You"
 The Lettermen Medley


Well, I think I'm goin' out of my head
Yes, I think I'm goin' out of my head
Over you
Over you
You let them die at Banghazi
While schmoozing with paparazzi 
After the consulate breach, you
Lied, now we need to impeach you 
I can't think of anything but you
We can't take our eyes off of you
You'd be like heaven to crush
I wanna beat you so much
At long last the election has arrived
And I thank God I'm alive
Nothing you've said has been true
Can't take our eyes off of you
Goin' out of my head over you
Out of my head over you
Out of my head
Day and night
Night and day and night
Wrong or right
I hate you Barry
And if it's quite alright
We don't need you Barry
Here on the religious right
I hate you, Barry 
Trust in me when I say
Oh, petty Barry
That I'm going to make you pay
Oh, petty Barry
After you've gone away,  stay
And let me hate you, Barry
Let me hate you
I want a win for my party
I need it so badly
I don't care about anything Mitt says to you
Goin' out of my head over you
(Can't take our eyes off of you)
Out of my head
(Nothin' you've said has been true)
Out of my head
Day and night
Night and day and night
Wrong or right
Night and day and night
Wrong or right
Night and day and night
And I think I'm goin' out of my... head

The melody jumps around a bit.  Get that here:


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## namvet




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## namvet




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## skye

*Ringo Starr - Never Without You*


----------



## skye




----------



## skye

and the last in this Ringo Trilogy

"Only you"


----------



## rcfieldz

Hmmm...The uploader has not made this video available in your country..?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

*Willie Nelson - Am i blue*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

*LindaRondstadt I've Got A Crush On You*




 I have got a crush ..my baby on you!


----------



## skye

*Linda Ronstadt - I Love You For Sentimental Reasons*


----------



## skye

another version 

how sexy is Scotland my brothers and sisters?

how sexy..... I Love you

for

Sentimental Reasons


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Tehon




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## namvet




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BlackSand

*Phil Collins and Genesis ... Mama*


.


----------



## BlackSand

*Paul and Wings ... Live and Let Die


.*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

*Mein Herr - Liza Minelli*

**


----------



## skye




----------



## skye

I love old vintage Europe....you know.... last century ...


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## skye

this is my fav song from that movie ...I shall post it again

*All That Jazz " Everything Old is New Again "*

* do you like it too? *

**


----------



## skye

adore this one too!...don't you love it too???


----------



## skye

My God..I am here and there and everywhere... that's music for you... 

Yum...mmmmmm


----------



## skye

ok

one last tonight...before one goes away.... because one has to go away  sooner or later...

if you were born before 1985 ....if you were not born ....or if you are going to be born.... or if you dont think about born or nothing .... heck...it's all the same


*Nik Kershaw - Wouldn't it be good *


----------



## Abishai100

*Electronica Jungle: High-Hat*

In the late 1990s, I was in southern California where a radical new breakthrough genre in music --- electronica --- was blossoming.

One sub-category of this electrical instrument glorifying genre was jungle (a variation on drum-and-bass).  I was a rather skillful jungle dancer, and I discovered that it was a representation and re-presentation of modern era electronics marketing savvy.  Music began reflecting our new age scientific fascination with electronics wizardry (i.e., computer network circuits circuits).  Jungle involves a highly-complex drum-beat set to the background of transcendental trance-inducing melodies, and it is meant to signify a motion appreciation of electric circuit analogous efficiency.

Since the Wachowski Brothers released the under-appreciated original electric circuit graffiti "The Matrix" (1999), music has changed.

Jungle is no longer a vibrant SoCal scene, however, I remember going to extraordinary parties in San Diego and Los Angeles (indoors and outdoors) and realizing these festival parties, called raves, were the new Woodstock.

I remember odd and symbolic jungle-invitational parties with colorful names such as "Audiotistic," "It," and "Wiggle."

Comic book stories also now feature unusual relevant electronics wizardry fascination avatars such as Video-Man (Marvel Comics), a mutant phantom with the ability to travel through electric wires and invade computing terminals and release devastating beams of electrical energy.


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Moonglow

Tehon said:


>


Damn if he don't look just like my cousin in Tulsa,Ok..


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## skye

there are so many versions of this song ...but I like best this one  with Burt himself  ....the one who composed it ...bless handsome Burt Bacharach  and his amazing talent and all the songs he composed over the years .....bless him forever

"Alfie"


----------



## skye

Good night then.....

"Alfie" Dionne


----------



## skye

*Years & Years - King *

**


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## April




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


>


So you are a contemporary hippie chick!!


----------



## Bonzi

You like that video Moonglow


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a contemporary hippie chick!!
Click to expand...

 
I love this video ... and song ... so yeah , if that's what I means... I guess I am LOL


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a contemporary hippie chick!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love this video ... and song ... so yeah , if that's what I means... I guess I am LOL
Click to expand...

it's counter culture alternative rock....


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a contemporary hippie chick!!
Click to expand...

 
I want a girl with a *mind like a diamond*
I want a girl who knows what's best
I want a girl with *shoes that cut*
And *eyes that burn like cigarettes*
I want a girl with the *right allocations*
Who's *fast and thorough*
And sharp as a tack
She's playing with her jewelry
She's putting up her hair
She's touring the facility
And picking up slack
I want a girl with a short skirt and a lonnnng jacket


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a contemporary hippie chick!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love this video ... and song ... so yeah , if that's what I means... I guess I am LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's counter culture alternative rock....
Click to expand...

 
.... whatever it is... awesome........ well written lyrics and complete....


----------



## Moonglow

I prefer this one also...


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

My mind is done with this,
Okay, I've got a question.
"Can I throw it all away?"
Take back what's mine
So I take my time, guiding the blade down the line
Each cut closer to the vein (bleed, bleed)
This state is elevating, as the hurt turns into hating.
Anticipating, all the fucked up feelings again.
The hurt inside is fading
This shit's gone way too far.
All this time I've been waiting
No I can not grieve anymore.
For once inside awaking.
I'm done, I'm not a whore.
You've taken everything and, oh, I cannot give anymore


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


>


Now we see the demonic side of you...


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we see the demonic side of you...
Click to expand...

 
We are all born that way.... I won't be perfect until I die.  I have no excuse though, I should not post or admit to liking that music, but it's raw.. and I like it...........


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


>


 
I don't know much about RATM but, always enjoyed this which has been credited to them.....but not verified....


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


>


 
My kids love that song...other than Enter Sandman, I like this one


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids love that song...other than Enter Sandman, I like this one
Click to expand...

It was  a good concert....


----------



## Bonzi

But the voice of truth tells me a different story
The voice of truth says, "Do not be afraid!"
The voice of truth says, "This is for My glory"
Out of all the voices calling out to me
I will choose to listen and believe the voice of truth

_(Voice of Truth - Casting Crowns)_


----------



## skye

*Eric Clapton - My Father's Eyes *


----------



## hjmick

Guilty pleasure:


----------



## skye

Eric Clapton with his beautiful   version  of  
*- Old Love*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sarah G

Love Pink.  She always makes me cry a little.


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## featherlite




----------



## konradv

10,000 Maniacs- Like the Weather


----------



## konradv

10,000 Maniacs- The Painted Desert


----------



## konradv

10,000 Maniacs- City of Angels


----------



## konradv

10,000 Maniacs- Don't Talk

Sorry, on a 10KM kick today.


----------



## featherlite




----------



## namvet




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

This one is dedicated to all the USMB posters of little faith....


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## MsnBama




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## MsnBama




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

MsnBama said:


>


Not to wild about the Gary's Mod additional application....


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

Just for you AngelsNDemons


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## MsnBama

Moonglow said:


> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to wild about the Gary's Mod additional application....
Click to expand...


The video isn't awesome, but the tune is.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

MsnBama said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to wild about the Gary's Mod additional application....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The video isn't awesome, but the tune is.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I just hate the  graphic generation character from Gary's Mod...My son plays with it on his 'puter.....


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## MsnBama




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

MsnBama said:


>


I ran across that last winter...I just loved David Bowie and this one is very good also...considering where it was recorded...au natural..


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## MsnBama

Moonglow said:


> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran across that last winter...I just loved David Bowie and this one is very good also...considering where it was recorded...au natural..
Click to expand...


I was a bit surprised to hear it, Elton John isn't something I ever would have imagined Maynard doing, but I dig it.


----------



## MsnBama

Moonglow said:


>



Nice.


----------



## MsnBama




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

Old school chum


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## MsnBama

Moonglow said:


>



His "Road to Boston" is also pretty good. Thank you.


----------



## konradv

It's a Beautiful Day- White Bird


----------



## MsnBama




----------



## konradv

Sly & the Family Stone- Stand!


----------



## MsnBama

A combination of a new favorite and a classic....


----------



## MsnBama




----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


>


 
isn't that like the best song .. ever?


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

Dedication to Darkwind


----------



## Bonzi

My song for Sonny Clark
_Maroon 5 - This Love - YouTube_


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> I prefer this one also...


 
... for you....


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer this one also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... for you....
Click to expand...

Not that fag!!!


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer this one also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... for you....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that fag!!!
Click to expand...

 
Okay how about this one...........


----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


> My song for Sonny Clark
> _Maroon 5 - This Love - YouTube_


 
... sorry Sonny , wrong song...


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## CremeBrulee

She played Leather Tuscadero on Happy Days too!


----------



## CremeBrulee

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids love that song...other than Enter Sandman, I like this one
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was  a good concert....
Click to expand...


Probably my favorite..Cliff Burton's hair lol


----------



## Moonglow

CremeBrulee said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids love that song...other than Enter Sandman, I like this one
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was  a good concert....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably my favorite..Cliff Burton's hair lol
Click to expand...

Yeah, I used to have hair like that......


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## BlackSand

*Lit ... My Own Worst Enemy
Why ... Please Tell Me Why .................................. Fuck it *


.


----------



## BlackSand

*The Fly's ... Got You Where I Want You
Hey ... What's the point of this ... *


.


----------



## BlackSand

*Butthole Surfers ... Pepper
Nuff Said ... Too Much Really ... 


.*


----------



## skye

one of my fabs from him


----------



## MsnBama




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## MsnBama




----------



## MsnBama




----------



## konradv

Elton John- Friends


----------



## CremeBrulee

Dimebag puts on a nice show at 3:19


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

let's talk


----------



## CremeBrulee

I don't know if this counts but I really liked it Penny Dreadful.


----------



## my2¢




----------



## CremeBrulee

Song is a bit played out, but the guitar tone in this performance is dirty as hell.


----------



## Igrok_

Some russian music:


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Someday - Sugar Ray*


----------



## Alex.

*Call And Answer - Barenaked Ladies*

**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


>


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


>


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


>


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## boedicca




----------



## skye

*The Chords - Sh-Boom*


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## skye

*The Capris-There's A Moon Out Tonight*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## skye

he said it  a long time ago... it's all true....beware ....it's all coming to pass


----------



## featherlite

Im on this weird serenity kick lately...hope I snap out of it soon.


----------



## skye




----------



## 1stRambo

Yo, I guess I`ll put my two cents in:


"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo, this a good song the way it is done:


----------



## Tehon




----------



## skye

and Bing's version oh I love love this one ....


----------



## 1stRambo

skye said:


> and Bing's version oh I love love this one ....



Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## skye

again ...   a lilttle snippet with  Bing .. same song ...different place ..same time  however...the  wonderful 1930s


----------



## 1stRambo

skye said:


> again ...   a lilttle snippet with  Bing .. same song ...different place ..same time  however...the  wonderful 1930s



Yo, 

"GTP"


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## 1stRambo

skye said:


> again ...   a lilttle snippet with  Bing .. same song ...different place ..same time  however...the  wonderful 1930s



Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## Alex.

*Use Me - Bill Withers (1972)*

**



*Mick Jagger - Use Me (ft. Lenny Kravitz)*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## 1stRambo

skye said:


> again ...   a lilttle snippet with  Bing .. same song ...different place ..same time  however...the  wonderful 1930s



Yo, I like Country too:

"GTP"


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## 1stRambo

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## 1stRambo

drifter said:


>



Yo, listen to that tonight! He is good!

"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo

drifter said:


>





drifter said:


>



Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## Michelle420

1stRambo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo,
> 
> "GTP"
Click to expand...


Love that song


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Everybody Plays The Fool - The Main Ingredient*

**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

Good Night Y'all!


*Too Darn Hot*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*The Manhattan-Lets just kiss and say goodbye.*

**


----------



## Alex.

*Procol Harum - Conquistador*

**


----------



## 1stRambo

skye said:


> Good Night Y'all!
> 
> 
> *Too Darn Hot*



Yo, you go girl!

"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## Alex.

*Betcha By Golly Wow- Stylistics*

**


----------



## Michelle420

Turn off the lights and light a candle
Tonight I'm in a romantic mood, yes


----------



## 1stRambo

1stRambo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Night Y'all!
> 
> 
> *Too Darn Hot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, you go girl!
> 
> "GTP"
Click to expand...


Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## Alex.

*The Stylistics - You Are Everything*

**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## 1stRambo

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Good songs tonight guys, not cryin no more


----------



## Alex.

*The Stylistics - Break Up To Make Up*

**


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## Alex.

*The Chi-lites "Have you seen her"*

**


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo, skye, this one you should like?

"GTP"


----------



## Alex.

*The Delfonics - Didn't I (Blow Your Mind This Time)*

**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## 1stRambo

Yo, 

"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo, 

"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## Michelle420

Best version of this song


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## Michelle420

mmm


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## 1stRambo

drifter said:


>



Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## Michelle420

1stRambo said:


> Yo,
> 
> "GTP"



sometimes it seems it might be true


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## 1stRambo

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## Michelle420

1stRambo said:


> Yo,
> 
> "GTP"



I fucking love this song they made it a dance mix though, I like the original better.


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo, here is one you haven`t heard in a longtime? 

"GTP"


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

1stRambo said:


> Yo, here is one you haven`t heard in a longtime?
> 
> "GTP"



I feel so bad yeah, I feel so blue....


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

We were born before the wind
Also younger than the sun


----------



## Michelle420

What if I fall in love with you
Just like normal people do
Well maybe I'd kill you
Or maybe I'd be true

When I go down to get a job sometime
It seems people can read my mind
And make money disappear
While they're talking sweet and kind

Well in some ways I am like a child
You never seemed to know it
And if a kind word ever crossed your mind
You never tried to show it


----------



## Michelle420

Carmelita hold me tighter
I think I'm sinking down
And I'm all strung out on heroin
On the outskirts of town


----------



## Michelle420

There might have been things I missed
But don't be unkind
It don't mean I'm blind
Perhaps there's a thing or two

I think of lying in bed
I shouldn't have said
But there it is

You see it's all clear
You were meant to be here
From the beginning

Maybe I might have changed
And not been so cruel
Not been such a fool
Whatever was done is done
I just can't recall
It doesn't matter at all


----------



## Michelle420

1stRambo


----------



## Michelle420

skye


----------



## Michelle420

Alex.


----------



## Michelle420

AngelsNDemons 


It's been a long time since I rock and rolled, 
It's been a long time since I did the Stroll. 
Ooh, let me get it back, let me get it back, 
Let me get it back, baby, where I come from. 
It's been a long time, been a long time, 
Been a long lonely, lonely, lonely, lonely, lonely time. Yes it has.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## 1stRambo

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## 1stRambo

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo, step back in time! "Al Jolson"

"GTP"


----------



## skye

*Artie Shaw - Frenesi*


----------



## skye

Because I am incurably romantic for all things vintage.

"Heart and Soul"   this  version with Dean Martin


----------



## skye

1930s Al Bowlly vocalist

my very fab version.

Geraldo Orchestra ...a very famous 1930s Dance Band.


----------



## skye

*Heart And Soul - Paul Petersen*


ok Gn everybody.
**


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## skye

*Lew Stone & Al Bowlly - Won't You Stay To Tea? (1933)*


**


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Kanola




----------



## Alex.

*The Friends Of Distinction - Going In Circles*

**


----------



## Alex.

*The Friends Of Distinction - Love Or Let Me Be Lonely*

**


----------



## skye

more innocent  and talented times in US of A
*Eleanor Powell - Boogie Woogie 1943*


----------



## skye

Men actors then were so amanzingly talented .... ... tap dancing on roller skates? yes...wow!!!!...bless that talent all gone today

do enjoy....from 1955

*I Like Myself (It's Always Fair Weather ) - Gene Kelly*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

drifter said:


>





nice!!!!! ^^^^

another one from FGTH ( a remake from Gerry and the Peacemakers   circa 1965)


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*The Human League - Don't You Want Me*

**


----------



## Michelle420

Since I've Been Loving You, I'm about to lose my worried mind


----------



## skye

drifter said:


> Since I've Been Loving You, I'm about to lose my worried mind



God Zeppelin is  good! 


my  number one


----------



## skye

it's 1959 and it is a "Summer Place" and it is Percy Faith and hisOrchestra


----------



## Tehon




----------



## hortysir




----------



## Tehon

hortysir said:


>


Dedicated to GG Allin, lol. Now that was a sick bastard.


----------



## Marianne




----------



## 1stRambo

Yo, this song is for all of the "Socialist Progressive Democrats" in La-La Land!!!

"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## namvet




----------



## 1stRambo

Yo, David Gates wrote this song to his dad after he passed!

"GTP"


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## skye

*Kevin Spacey - "Beyond The Sea"*


----------



## skye

and the real thing...Bobby Darin  1960


----------



## Cross




----------



## skye

nite everyone


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo, 

"GTP"


----------



## namvet




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

He sounds just like Michael Jackson.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


>


 
I heard a song on the radio yesterday that reminded me of you.....


----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a song on the radio yesterday that reminded me of you.....
Click to expand...

 
Actually I thought of you too Sonny Clark (go to 2:05 on the Satan video)


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## April

Yeah...I luvz me some Nicki Minaj...so sue me..




heh


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## konradv

Cowboy Junkies- Blue Moon


----------



## konradv

The Velvet Underground- All Tomorrow's Parties


----------



## skye

*Eric Church- Like A Wrecking Ball*

*hmmm...*


----------



## skye

*Eric Church - Like Jesus Does (Acoustic)*


----------



## skye

Chris Rea  "From Love to Love"

oh the fluff,  oh the cuteness,   hmmmm     .....  and yes

oh  the fun...


----------



## skye

I'm so much in love with this song... Chris Rea "Fool if you think is Over"

my God so sexy so good...so...so...................

GN


----------



## skye

I like Chris Rea

Good Night


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Tehon




----------



## skye

I was in the Gospel thread and came up with this...so beautifully done....hope you like it too...the voice of Celine Dion omg is so amazing!

*All the Way - Celine Dion and Frank Sinatra LIVE*


----------



## konradv

Simon & Garfunkel- Richard Cory


----------



## konradv

Simon & Garfunkel- 7 O'Clock News/Silent Night


----------



## konradv

Simon & Garfunkel- A Hazy Shade of Winter


----------



## skye

*JET - She's a Genius *


----------



## skye

a bit of invigorating rock LOL


----------



## skye

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Dani California*


----------



## skye

wow   .... all for you says song..good night!



*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Can't Stop*


----------



## jon_berzerk

Life by the Drop Lyrics

Hello there, my old friend
Not so long ago it was 'til the end
We played outside in the pouring rain
On our way up the road we started over again

You're living' a dream....as though you're on top
My mind is aching'....Lord it won't stop
That's how it happens....Living' life by the drop

Up and down that road in our worn out shoes
Talking' 'bout good things and singing' the blues
You went your way and I stayed behind
We both knew it was just a matter of time

You're living a dream....as though you're on top
My mind is aching'....Lord it won't stop
That's how it happens....Living' life by the drop

No waste of time....We're alive today
Turning' up the past....There's no easier way
Time's been between us....A means to an end
God it's good to be here walking' together my friend


----------



## boedicca




----------



## featherlite

Marianne said:


>



Every time I hear this I see that creepy opening scene.

...from The Stand.


----------



## featherlite

This group was incredible until they got all blinged out. Gwen Stefani still is pretty awesome.


----------



## jon_berzerk

"Needle And The Damage Done"

I caught you knockin'
at my cellar door
I love you, baby,
can I have some more
Ooh, ooh, the damage done.

I hit the city and
I lost my band
I watched the needle
take another man
Gone, gone, the damage done.

I sing the song
because I love the man
I know that some
of you don't understand
Milk-blood
to keep from running out.

I've seen the needle
and the damage done
A little part of it in everyone
But every junkie's
like a settin' sun.


----------



## skye




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

On the day we were supposed to leave
You changed your mind at the station
You had a nice apartment
There was a good bar downstairs
Your old friend worked there
I'll go anyway, I'll go anyway
They won't refund the ticket
It's a good story
But I don't want to live it alone
Crash to take a chance
I wanna live it out
Look at you, I know I'm already dead
No concrete adversity
Only traps of our own actions
How we wanted it to be
Now I'm never gonna see you again
You turned off
Vertabrae by vertebrae
Roll your way out of a coma
Look up, the nurse is smiling
What luck, the nurse is me
Your old body is dead
Your body's dead, you're a word instead
In my sleep I repeat it
It's a good story
But I don't want to live it alone
Crash to take a chance
We were gonna live it out


----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## skye

*A Joker Tribute - Massive Attack*


----------



## Tehon




----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

I love Anoushka Shankar... I love the citara ...and of course  I love Sting.

"Sea Dreamer"


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

"Sweetest Thing"


----------



## skye

love love this 

I am going to put on my walking shoes and leave all behind....haaaaaaaaaaaaa adorable!!!


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

good night you all


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## namvet




----------



## Tehon




----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

liking this  also.... they sound good together


----------



## skye

(((for all of my friends!   )))


----------



## skye

*Easy -Anoushka Shankar & Norah Jones- (Sub español)*


----------



## skye

with all respect

Anoushka Shankar and Sting...love so much.............


*Sea Dreamer*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

(((Good night everybody   )))

*George Harrison -"Om Hare Om (Gopala Krishna)"*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*Idris Elba - You Give Me Love (feat. Maverick Sabre) *


----------



## Tehon




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## konradv

Scott McKenzie- San Francisco


----------



## namvet

konradv said:


> Scott McKenzie- San Francisco



just before leaving the line in Nam everyone played that. we're heading home


----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

*Chet Faker - No Diggity*


----------



## skye

more Chet Faker  
*- Terms and Conditions*


----------



## Alex.

*Rick Astley - It Would Take A Strong Strong Man *


----------



## Alex.

*EVERY TIME YOU GO AWAY . PAUL YOUNG *


----------



## skye

Chet Faker .....
*Talk Is Cheap*

*oh..oh? ohhhh??  lol  cute....*


**


----------



## skye

so yummy poo LOL hmmmm ChetFake...ok    y'all  carry on ..
HAaaa


----------



## skye

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh ^^^^


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*Chicago - Dialogue Part I & II*


----------



## Alex.

*Chicago - Questions 67 and 68*


----------



## Alex.

*Chicago - Happy Man *


----------



## Alex.

*Chicago- Make Me Smile *


----------



## konradv

Jethro Tull- Locomotive Breath


----------



## konradv

Traffic- John Barleycorn(Must Die)


----------



## konradv

CSNY- Country Girl: A. Whiskey Boot Hill B. Down, Down, Down C. Country Girl[I Think You're Pretty]


----------



## konradv

10,000 Maniacs- Don't Talk


----------



## konradv

The Beatles- Birthday


----------



## skye

*Chet Faker - "I'm Into You" *


----------



## Alex.

*Jessie J - Domino *


----------



## Alex.

*Miley Cyrus - Party In The U.S.A. *


----------



## Alex.

*Corinne Bailey Rae - Put Your Records On*


----------



## Alex.

*Katy Perry - California Gurls ft. Snoop Dogg *


----------



## Tehon




----------



## IsaacNewton

For anyone that remembers turn-tables


----------



## Bonzi

".... cause when ever I'm around you..... I'm happy that I found you...love is what you need, look around and see, it's everywhere around you..."


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Alex. said:


> *Katy Perry - California Gurls ft. Snoop Dogg *


Hey, I know that girl in the Jello. She's been over to my house. She is also the girl in the candy striped tits dancing on the beach.


----------



## Sarah G

Chillin..


----------



## Sarah G

Beautiful night, beautiful mess


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## hjmick




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

*Massive Attack - Teardrop*


----------



## Alex.

P F Tinmore said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Katy Perry - California Gurls ft. Snoop Dogg *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I know that girl in the Jello. She's been over to my house. She is also the girl in the candy striped tits dancing on the beach.
Click to expand...

Looks like a fun video to be in.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Alex.

*Demi Lovato - Cool for the Summer*


----------



## Tehon




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## BlackSand

.​*
Muse ... *_*Invincible* 

_​
_._​


----------



## BlackSand

.​
*MGMT ... Time To Pretend

*​
.​


----------



## Sun Devil 92




----------



## BlackSand

.​
*Massive Attack ... Live With Me

*​
_._​


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*Taylor Swift - Shake It Off *


----------



## BlackSand

.​
*Kelly Clarkson ... The Trouble With Love Is*

​
.​


----------



## Alex.

*Kelly Clarkson - Heartbeat Song *


----------



## skye

IMO one of the best movies of the late  70s... music is great and everybody is so good!!


----------



## BlackSand

.​
*Kelly Clarkson ... Already Gone

*​
.​


----------



## Alex.

*Kelly Clarkson - Since U Been Gone *


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Ray Charles - You don't know me (live) *


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*The Rays - "Silhouettes" *


----------



## skye

From the 80s my fab movie is "The Cotton Club" ....well one of my fabs .. ..  it's all all about the 1920s


----------



## skye

I know I have posted this before but I just wanted to post the 1960s
my apologies but I love the past ...the past is beautiful!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

Time to say my prayers 

*Dionne Warwick I Say A Little Prayer*


----------



## skye

From the same movie "Bye Bye Birdie" 1963

*"Put On A Happy Face"- Dick Van Dyke & Janet Leigh*

*~~~~*


**


----------



## Alex.

*R. City - Locked Away ft. Adam Levine *


----------



## BlackSand

.​
*Bethany Dillon ... Beautiful *

​
.​


----------



## featherlite

skye said:


> From the 80s my fab movie is "The Cotton Club" ....well one of my fabs .. ..  it's all all about the 1920s



...that was a really good movie.


----------



## featherlite

...not much of a song, but I still like it.


----------



## Impenitent

(I'm in Wichita tonight)


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*MAGIC! - Rude *


----------



## skye

*Kygo - Stole The Show *


----------



## Alex.

*Mark Ronson - Uptown Funk ft. Bruno Mars *


----------



## skye

more European tecno..( by the way....I am so sorry for Europe and all that is going on there...I used to loved Europe ....before the invasion ... it's all too sad ..oh well)


----------



## Alex.

*SERGIO MENDES & BRASIL'66 - THE LOOK OF LOVE *


----------



## namvet

born blind he died of lung cancer at 41 in 2008. played the guitar on his lap


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

and Glenn Miller


----------



## skye

in a kind of  a nostalgic mood   today .....


----------



## skye

I know I posted this before but I adore the Nicholas Brothers ...a clip from "Kid Millions" 1934


----------



## skye

love this!!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Alex.

*R. City - Locked Away ft. Adam Levine *


----------



## skye




----------



## skye

one more of Led Zeppelin  - "Tangerine"


----------



## namvet




----------



## Michelle420

You tell me that I'm falling down
A drifter with no role
You tell me that I need a friend
To help me take control

Well let it be I'm not alone
I'm only lonely see
And you can't tell me where to go
Or what or who to be

I am exactly what I am
And not the way you'd like to see me be
I look outside long as I can
Then I close my eyes and watch my world unfold before me


----------



## skye

*Pennies From Heaven - It's the girl *
*Steve Martin*


----------



## skye

from the same movie! ....tap tap tap tap  dancing


----------



## skye

not a fan of Sinatra but

this i love


----------



## Alex.

*Fly Me To The Moon - Frank Sinatra*


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross

So you think you can play the Guitar....lol


----------



## Alex.

*Frank Sinatra - The Way You Look Tonight*


----------



## skye

this woman  has a golden throat..

and Frank Sinatra too


we like


----------



## skye

the golden throat  Celine with Elvis...a walk on memory lane


----------



## skye

so much hatred everywhere ...oh Lord....so much hatred ...good night  I guess


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*PAUL Mc CARTNEY ( No more lonely Nights 1984 )*


----------



## Alex.

*Wings/Paul McCartney - Treat Her Gently (Lonely Old People)*


----------



## Alex.

*Paul & Linda McCartney - Warm & Beautiful*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## skye

*Shut Up and Dance*


----------



## Alex.

*Barenaked Ladies - Call And Answer*


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## skye

*Parasail - Silent Partner*


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Dante




----------



## Alex.

*Wear Your Love Like Heaven - Donovan*


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Alex.

*Gladys Knight The Best Thing That Ever Happened*


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

*Felix Jaehn - Ain't Nobody*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Baby, when I think about you, I think about love
Darling, I don't live without you and your love
If I had those golden dreams of my yesterday
I would wrap you in the heaven, but they lay dying on the way


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Alex.

*Fun song to listen to, fun song to cover*

*Nick Lowe - Cruel to be Kind*(Acoustic)


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## skye

so it's good night ...huh..dreams everybody


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Alex.

*Santana - While My Guitar Gently Weeps*

**


----------



## BlackSand

.​
*Tom Petty ... You Don't Know How It Feels*

​

.​


----------



## BlackSand

.​
*The Saturdays ... Issues

*​
.​


----------



## skye

*Dawin - Dessert –*


----------



## Alex.

*Rufus Wainwright - The Dream*


----------



## Alex.

*Rufus Wainwright, Helena Bonham Carter - Out Of The Game*


----------



## skye

with  respect...I am liking this so much....another version if I may  it's really nice !


----------



## Alex.

*Fifth Harmony - Worth It ft. Kid Ink*


----------



## BlackSand

.​
*The Saturdays ... Up

*​.​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Tehon




----------



## skye

*Easton Corbin - All Over The Road*


**


----------



## skye

Love love love

Stay stay stay


----------



## Alex.

*Taylor Swift - You Belong With Me *


----------



## BlackSand

.​
*Rachel Platten... Fight Song*


​
.​


----------



## skye

music  in Spanish for the hordes of invaders  and criminals ...crossing    on the South...to get welfare .....

bloody hell...


"El Ultimo Beso"


----------



## Alex.

*Easy To Be Hard -- Three Dog Night*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Alex.

*Huey Lewis And The News - Do You Believe In Love *


----------



## skye

its all vintage...  and you know it....that's what counts ...the rest doesn't exist  ha


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## skye

*INXS - Guns In The Sky*


----------



## Alex.

*ELO - When the Night Comes*


----------



## Alex.

*The Mavericks - Pardon Me*


----------



## Alex.

*The Mavericks - Summertime (When I'm With You)*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Alex.

*E.L.O (Electric Light Orchestra) All Over The World*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*HAROLD MELVIN & THE BLUE NOTES-The Love I Lost*


----------



## Tehon

Seasick Steve with John Paul Jones


----------



## Alex.

*Ann & Nancy Wilson (Heart) Stairway To Heaven Live *





The Kennedy Center Honors 2012 Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

*Blake Shelton - Honey Bee *


----------



## skye

I love the lyrics so much....^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

You'll be my honeysuckle .....I'll be your honey bee!!!

love itttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Alex.

According to Gabriel, the lyrics could refer to either the love between a man and woman or the relationship between a person and God.

*In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel*


----------



## Michelle420

It seems we stood and talked like this, before
We looked at each other in the same way then
But I cant remember where or when

The clothes you're wearing are the clothes, you wore
The smile you are smiling you were smiling then
But I cant remember where or when

Some things that happened for the first time
Seem to be happening again

And so it seems that we have met before
And that we laughed before, also loved before
But who knows where or when


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

*Beautiful Sultry voice*


My funny valentine
Sweet comic valentine
You make me smile with my heart
Your looks are laughable
Unphotographable
Yet youre my favourite work of art

Is your figure less than greek
Is your mouth a little weak
When you open it to speak
Are you smart?


----------



## skye

Honey bee ...honey bee ...we love our honey bee... LOL

hehe  just playing just  joking....


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> Honey bee ...honey bee ...we love our honey bee... LOL
> 
> hehe  just playing just  joking....



He's a honey bee HOT all right, so cute.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Teddy Pendergrass - You're My Latest, Greatest Inspiration*


----------



## Alex.

For no one in particular

*Stephanie Mills-Never Knew Love Like This Before*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

drifter said:


>


I was just about to post that one.

Must be Kismet

*Kismet - Silent Sanctuary*

**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Teddy Pendergrass - Close the Door*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Do You Wanna Dance - Bette Midler*


----------



## Michelle420

Alex. said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to post that one.
> 
> Must be Kismet
> 
> *Kismet - Silent Sanctuary*
> 
> **
Click to expand...


Very good, I like that romantic music and sultry groove once in a  while, just like good jazz.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

drifter said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to post that one.
> 
> Must be Kismet
> 
> *Kismet - Silent Sanctuary*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very good, I like that romantic music and sultry groove once in a  while, just like good jazz.
Click to expand...

Yep keeps life fun and  interesting


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Aretha Franklin - Until You Come Back To Me (That's What I'm Gonna Do)*


----------



## Alex.

Good night all thanks Drifter I had fun. Very liberating to say the least.

*Billy Joel - Lullabye (Goodnight, My Angel)*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## rcfieldz

Just to remember the original cut. With great guitar phrasing.


----------



## Alex.

*Put The Lime In The Coconut - Harry Nilsson*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alex.

*The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind*


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Carpenters - Superstar *


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## CremeBrulee

Eagles of Death Metal were playing at the Paris concert hall when it was attacked.


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Vikrant

Chillin' Wit My Niggaz Official Video


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

There is something so great about piano music, just beautiful.


----------



## Michelle420

This song is on my sister's pictorial memorial I made of her.


----------



## skye

For you all!!!!!!!!!!! with all my love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skye

and because I am a total romantic at heart....nostalgia is my country.... so to speak ...all about love


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## longknife




----------



## skye

*Michael Bublé FEELING GOOD *


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Kristine Jackson Emma Shook Rachel Brown Becky Boyd*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Kristine Jackson Emma Shook Rachel Brown Becky Boyd*


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Tehon




----------



## turtledude

one of the more important artists of the last 50 years


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

*Thomas Rhett - Die A Happy Man *


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*Jessie J, Ariana Grande, Nicki Minaj - Bang Bang*


----------



## skye

*Thomas Rhett - Get Me Some Of That *


----------



## skye

c'mon here....lol ....don't you like it? 

say something LOL 


*Keith Urban - Long Hot Summer*


**


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> c'mon here....lol ....don't you like it?
> 
> say something LOL
> 
> 
> *Keith Urban - Long Hot Summer*
> 
> 
> **


You are such a country girl!


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> c'mon here....lol ....don't you like it?
> 
> say something LOL
> 
> 
> *Keith Urban - Long Hot Summer*
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a country girl!
Click to expand...


haaaaaaa yes LOL        sometimes I am


----------



## Alex.

*Taylor Swift - I Knew You Were Trouble*


----------



## Alex.

*Taylor Swift - Love Story *


----------



## rcfieldz

This is a strange one...


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*
Sly and the Family Stone Co-Founder Cynthia Robinson Dead at 69 | Rolling Stone

R.I.P. 
*

*Sly & The Family Stone - Dance To The Music*

**


----------



## JOSweetHeart

If I had the ability to being anyone back from where they are now, this beautiful precious would be at the top of my list, I love him SO much!!!


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Bonzi

It's been a while but heard this song today in the car.  I love it.


----------



## skye

*Roll With It - Easton Corbin*

**


----------



## Alex.

*Sly and the Family Stone - Everybody is a Star *


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> *Sly and the Family Stone - Everybody is a Star *



nice Alex...............

but I am head over hell heels  with this tune I just found and posted above!!!! .... ROLL WITH IT


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sly and the Family Stone - Everybody is a Star *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice Alex...............
> 
> but I am head over hell heels  with this tune I just found and posted above!!!! .... ROLL WITH IT
Click to expand...

I will roll with it. Nice, light and happy just what this night needs


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sly and the Family Stone - Everybody is a Star *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice Alex...............
> 
> but I am head over hell heels  with this tune I just found and posted above!!!! .... ROLL WITH IT
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will roll with it. Nice, light and happy just what this night needs
Click to expand...



I knowwwwwwwwww  that's  such great tune! love it


----------



## skye

put it in your favorites....  yes,,,,,,,,,,,,, I have myself.........


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> put it in your favorites....  yes,,,,,,,,,,,,, I have myself.........


Done!


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> put it in your favorites....  yes,,,,,,,,,,,,, I have myself.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
Click to expand...



YAY sir!


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

ROLL WITH IT


----------



## Alex.

*Alanis Morissette, “Thank U”*


----------



## Alex.

*Otis Redding - I Want To Thank You*


----------



## skye

nice!   ^^^^^^^^^^^^

but


I am still


Rolling with it

can't let go....LOL

that's the number one song tonight ok? lol


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Alex.

*Vince Guaraldi Trio - Thanksgiving Theme*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

((((Good Night ))))  muah!  love ya all!!!!!


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Bonzi

skye said:


> ROLL WITH IT


 
... obsess much???


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alex.

Happy Thanksgiving All!!!



* THANKSGIVING SONG "Thank You" by Brianna Haynes*


----------



## Alex.

* Bob Marley - Give Thanks And Praises *


----------



## skye

happy thanksgiving to all  ...brothers and sisters all over the world


----------



## Impenitent

GWAR covers Cyndi Lauper's "She Bop"


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420

Don't you remember you told me you loved me, baby
You said you'd be comin' back this way again, baby
Baby, baby, baby, baby, oh, baby, yeah
I love you
I really do


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> happy thanksgiving to all  ...brothers and sisters all over the world



You're such a  great lady I hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## skye

*Darius Rucker - Come Back Song*


----------



## Alex.

*Vince Vance & the Valiants - All I Want For Christmas Is You*


----------



## skye

still with Darius Rucker...  "Wild One".....nice harmonies fun tune


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Alex.

*(Feed The World) Do they Know It's Christmas Time - Band Aid*


----------



## skye

and then respecting and loving all our relatives and family like mine ... who lived in that era....because the early 60s were so much fun when your family had the means..... they had it all .........and when you were loved and you lived close to all that... it was all fun fun fun


they are all dead now


----------



## skye

more? ok

if you like 1963....and vintage ..... and Mad Men and all that


----------



## skye

am I going too over the top ?  with my love towards  people like  them?

bless them all....here is one of the many others,,,,

*Amarillo By Morning - George Strait*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Sarah G

Impenitent 's Stuck in the Middle reminded me of Grace Potter's version.  Love her.


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Alex.

*Blondie - One Way Or Another*


----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Sarah G

Alex. said:


> *Blondie - One Way Or Another*


There's a good Debbie Harry documentary on Netflix.  This song is about one of her stalkers.


----------



## Alex.

Sarah G said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Blondie - One Way Or Another*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a good Debbie Harry documentary on Netflix.  This song is about one of her stalkers.
Click to expand...

Terrifying to say the least.


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Michelle420

In this heart lies for you
A lark born only for you
Who sings only to you
My love
My love
My love

I am waiting for you
For only to adore you
My heart is for you
My love
My love
My love

This is my grief for you
For only the loss of you
The hurting of you
My love
My love
My love

There are rays on the weather
Soon these tears will have cried
All loneliness have died
My love
My love
My love

I will have you with me
In my arms only
For you are only
My love
My love
My love


----------



## Gracie

Need a good brain wash so it is crystal clear again?

Listen to this one. It is simple beauty. Close your eyes...and fly.


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Bleipriester

And you thought you know what Krautrock really is?


----------



## konradv

Jefferson Airplane- Chauffeur Blues(Live At Winterland, October 11 1966)


----------



## konradv

Jefferson Airplane- It's No Secret


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## namvet




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

holy chit the 80"s I'm cryin


----------



## Michelle420

Best version ever of this song ​


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sarah G

^^^ Soo good.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Alex.

*Love Me With All Of Your Heart , Engelbert Humperdinck*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## jon_berzerk

a little Nick Cave


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Marianne




----------



## namvet

slow hand 70 years on


----------



## Tehon




----------



## skye

*Rogue Valley "Shoulder to Shoulder Around the Fire"*



**


----------



## skye

again  

reminds one of early Beatles...circa early 60s



*Rogue Valley*
*"Hummingbird"*


**


----------



## Alex.

*Paul McCartney & Wings Bluebird*


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Kat

Appropriate    Love Love it!


----------



## Ernie S.

My goodness! L O N G time no see.


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## rcfieldz

Friday Rocks!
Alice Cooper — Poison (Uncensored Edition) (VH1) 
or...


----------



## skye

*Lee Brice - Hard To Love*


----------



## Kat




----------



## skye

I love love this harmony  this tune


seriously  .....lets dance   shall we????

*Brett Eldredge - Beat of the Music (Official Music Video)*



I Like Alex Jones  hugs!!!


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> I love love this harmony  this tune
> 
> 
> seriously  .....lets dance   shall we????
> 
> *Brett Eldredge - Beat of the Music (Official Music Video)*


Ok but I have to warn you I dance like a white boy


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love love this harmony  this tune
> 
> 
> seriously  .....lets dance   shall we????
> 
> *Brett Eldredge - Beat of the Music (Official Music Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok but I have to warn you I dance like a white boy
Click to expand...




omg


----------



## skye

come here talk to me..

Alex Jones hugs!


----------



## Alex.

*Everlasting Love - Howard Jones*


----------



## Michelle420

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love love this harmony  this tune
> 
> 
> seriously  .....lets dance   shall we????
> 
> *Brett Eldredge - Beat of the Music (Official Music Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok but I have to warn you I dance like a white boy
Click to expand...


goodness!


----------



## Alex.

drifter said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love love this harmony  this tune
> 
> 
> seriously  .....lets dance   shall we????
> 
> *Brett Eldredge - Beat of the Music (Official Music Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok but I have to warn you I dance like a white boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> goodness!
Click to expand...

The music in this thread is so good it makes my eyeballs dance!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

for Alex J ,,, hugs


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Alex.

*Jigsaw - Sky High*


----------



## Kat

*Hotel California - Cubanos Acapella *

They are something else! Watch the guy in red...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Mertex

One of my favorites........


----------



## skye

*Dean Martin Where Can I Go Without You *

**


----------



## skye

just wasting time ^^^^ the lyrics of that song...are beautiful..

don't you think

whatever 

I went to Londontown 
To clear up my mind,
Then on to Paris 
For the fun I couldn`t find.
I found I couldn`t leave my memories behind.
Where can I go without you?


----------



## Kosh




----------



## Kosh




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## WheelieAddict

Impenitent said:


>


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

dancing


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

I like A.J.
*Alan Jackson - Mercury Blues*


----------



## Kat

I like too. I like da face...


----------



## skye

a personal fab


*THE BEATLES YOU KNOW MY NAME*


----------



## Alex.

*Darlene Love - Christmas (Baby Please Come Home) *


----------



## skye

and here the full song

*The Beatles - You Know My Name (full)*


----------



## Alex.

*Wham! - Last Christmas *


----------



## Alex.

*Michael Bublé | Rockn' Around The Christmas Tree / Jingle Bell Rock (feat.Carly Rae Jepsen) *


----------



## Michelle420

Reflex in the sky
Warn you you're gonna die
Storm coming, you'd better hide


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Kat




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## namvet




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Nat King Cole - The Christmas Song*


----------



## Impenitent

Michael C. Hall before Dexter


----------



## Kat

Always post at Christmastime!


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*Holly Jolly Christmas Lyrics - Burl Ives *


----------



## Sarah G

Alex. said:


> *Holly Jolly Christmas Lyrics - Burl Ives *


Good avie.  Have a great Christmas.


----------



## Alex.

Sarah G said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Holly Jolly Christmas Lyrics - Burl Ives *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good avie.  Have a great Christmas.
Click to expand...

Why thank you Miss Sarah G, I plan to have a Holly Jolly one I hope you will too.


----------



## skye

great version of this song

*Baby, It's Cold Outside by Lady Antebellum*



**


----------



## Sarah G

Alex. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Holly Jolly Christmas Lyrics - Burl Ives *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good avie.  Have a great Christmas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why thank you Miss Sarah G, I plan to have a Holly Jolly one I hope you will too.
Click to expand...

It's the most wonderful time of the year.


----------



## Alex.

Sarah G said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Holly Jolly Christmas Lyrics - Burl Ives *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good avie.  Have a great Christmas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why thank you Miss Sarah G, I plan to have a Holly Jolly one I hope you will too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the most wonderful time of the year.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex.

*Jessica Simpson : Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree *


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

here






happy Christmas baby....you were the best ....


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Elvis Presley "I'll Be Home For Christmas" *


----------



## skye

I love him ....1962 .... how can any human

be so handsome?  America has    very.....   very.....good genes! LOL  Yes Sir!


----------



## skye

it's your face Sir....

you have a glorious face....

we love you!


----------



## skye

Happy because it's from  early 60s


good night sweets

*One Last Kiss*


----------



## skye

(((drifter)))) thank you


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> (((drifter)))) thank you


----------



## skye

so it's good night you all Muah!!! my brothers  and sisters


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

My GOD...gorgeous!

return to sender  .....a must baby ....you understand?  love love love hehehehehe


----------



## Michelle420

Good LAWD!!!! So Sexy back then 



_If you're looking for trouble
You came to the right place
If you're looking for trouble
Just look right in my face
I was born standing up
And talking back
My daddy was a green-eyed mountain jack
Because I'm evil, my middle name is misery
Well I'm evil, so don't you mess around with me_


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

Absolutely !!!!


sexy then...and  sexy now!

total gorgeousness!

Ohhhhh


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Sarah G

Can't get it out of my head...


----------



## skye

*I'll Be Home For Christmas By Fats Domino*

*love it!!!*


----------



## skye

My GOD.... how I love this last song I posted ....^^^^^^

I can stop listening  it  over and over.....

love love


----------



## skye

another nice song from Fats Domino





oh what a night to have the blues.... baby.....


*Please Come Home For Christmas ***


----------



## Alex.

*Andrea Bocelli & David Foster - O Holy Night *


----------



## Alex.

*Andrea Bocelli Gloria in Excelsis Deo*


----------



## Alex.

*Vanessa Williams -- "Angels We Have Heard On High"*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## namvet




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

*Same old love - Selena Gomez *



one two

one two


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Kat




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Alex.

*Dan Fogelberg - Same Auld Lang Syne*


----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Tehon




----------



## skye

*Tom Jobim feat. João Donato - One Note Samba + Desafinado, 1964*


----------



## skye

*ANTONIO CARLOS JOBIM (1967) - Triste*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

(((wishing you all the best in 2016 ...for you and family  )))) love ya' Mr A. Jones


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Descent of Kings Mountain Road with Bike Telemetry Pro vs. Vanity Fair - Hitchin A Ride | YouTube Doubler | Mashup Helper

The ride down this mountain is wiiild.


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Impenitent

Pharrell Williams - Happy (Official Music Video)


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

*Kenny Chesney - How Forever Feels*


----------



## Michelle420

Come a little bit closer
Hear what I have to say
Just like children sleepin'
We could dream this night away.

But there's a full moon risin'
Let's go dancin' in the light
We know where the music's playin'
Let's go out and feel the night.

Because I'm still in love with you
I want to see you dance again
Because I'm still in love with you
On this harvest moon.​


----------



## Alex.

*Perfidia - Trini Lopez*


----------



## Alex.

*Trini Lopez - You are my sunshine *


*The other night dear, as I lay sleeping,
I dreamed I held you in my arms,
but when I woke dear, I was mistaken,
and I hung my head and cried. 



I always do...
*


----------



## Alex.

*ANDREA BOCELLI HD SOMOS NOVIOS *

**


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

*"Wide Open Spaces" ~ Dixie Chicks *


----------



## Michelle420

Walkin' in the park just the other day, Baby, 
What do you, what do you think I saw? 
Crowds of people sittin' on the grass with flowers in their hair said, 
"Hey, Boy, do you wanna score?" 
And you know how it is; 
I really don't know what time it was, woh, oh, 
So I asked them if I could stay awhile. 

I didn't notice but it had got very dark and I was really, 
Really out of my mind. 
Just then a policeman stepped up to me and asked us said, 
"Please, hey, would we care to all get in line, 
Get in line." 
Well you know, They asked us to stay for tea and have some fun, 
Oh, oh, he said that his friends would all drop by, ooh. 

Why don't you take a good look at yourself and describe what you see, 
And Baby, Baby, Baby, do you like it? 
There you sit, sitting spare like a book on a shelf rustin' 
Ah, not trying to fight it. 
You really don't care if they're coming, oh, oh, 
I know that it's all a state of mind, ooh. 

If you go down in the streets today, Baby, you better, 
You better open your eyes. 
Folk down there really don't care, really don't care, don't care, really don't 
Which, which way the pressure lies, 
So I've decided what I'm gonna do now. 
So I'm packing my bags for the Misty Mountains 
Where the spirits go now, 
Over the hills where the spirits fly, ooh. 
I really don't know

​


----------



## Michelle420

The Queen of Light took her bow,
And then she turned to go,
The Prince of Peace embraced the gloom,
And walked the night alone.
Oh, dance in the dark of night,
Sing to the morning light.
The dark Lord rides in force tonight,
And time will tell us all.


----------



## Kat

RIP Natalie


----------



## Alex.

*Gloria Estefan - Con los Años Que Me Quedan *


----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## skye

Another one from  Kenny Chesney....

*No shoes, No shirt, No problems *


**


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## namvet




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Marianne




----------



## CremeBrulee

Dedicating this to the Bears for missing the playoffs AGAIN.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## namvet

must be popular


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## namvet




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*Pablo Cruise | Watcha Gonna Do *


----------



## namvet




----------



## Alex.

*The Happenings - See You In September*


----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G

Arnel


----------



## Sarah G

Arnel


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Impenitent

Some more old farts who can still sing and play


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## skye

*Coldplay - Adventure Of A Lifetime *


----------



## Alex.

*Easy To Be Hard -- Three Dog Night*


----------



## skye

so many great songs out there.....

*One Direction-History *


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Tehon




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*The Jakson 5 - I Wanna Be Where You Are *


----------



## Alex.

*Jackson 5- I'll Be There*


----------



## namvet




----------



## Alex.

*P.Y.T. (Pretty Young Thing) *


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

come here ...talk to me .....say hello.... in French.....that's all...hello will do LOL haaa

*Drake - Hotline Bling*


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## JOSweetHeart

This is officially my most favorite duet.   


God bless you and Donna and Billy Joe's family always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I just wish that I had discovered Billy Joe before his going forward last fall, I love the beautiful precious so much!!! His smile in this clip here especially couldn't be anymore flawless. Then there is the rest of him.......My intention is to get every song that his named was placed on and so far I have ten albums of them. How else can you tell a person who isn't here anymore that you love them?


----------



## Alex.

*The Beatles - A Day In The Life *


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Alex.

*Redbone - Come And Get Your Love *


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Alex.

*Taylor Swift - Shake It Off *



I go on too many dates _[chuckle]_
But I can't make them stay
At least that's what people say, mmm-mmm
That's what people say, mmm-mmm....

But I keep cruising
Can't stop, won't stop moving
It's like I got this music
In my mind
Saying, "It's gonna be alright."

'Cause the players gonna play, play, play, play, play
And the haters gonna hate, hate, hate, hate, hate
Baby, I'm just gonna shake, shake, shake, shake, shake
I shake it off, I shake it off
Heart-breakers gonna break, break, break, break, break
And the fakers gonna fake, fake, fake, fake, fake
Baby, I'm just gonna shake, shake, shake, shake, shake
I shake it off, I shake it off.........


----------



## Alex.

*Taylor Swift - You Belong With Me *


----------



## froggy

__


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> *The Beatles - A Day In The Life *




Beatles are so cool....thank you!


__________________________________________________________________________________
*Josh Turner - Lay Low *


----------



## froggy




----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Beatles - A Day In The Life *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beatles are so cool....thank you!
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________________
> *Josh Turner - Lay Low *
Click to expand...

Thanks they are. I like Josh Turner too.

*Josh Turner - Why Don't We Just Dance *


----------



## skye




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Josh Turner - Firecracker *


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> *Josh Turner - Firecracker *



*Josh Turner - Why Don't We Just Dance*


----------



## skye

For Alex Jones ,family and friends  ....with all my love....love you all!!!!!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Sarah G

David Bowie died.  

Love...


----------



## Sarah G

Changed my mind, Bowie and Freddie Mercury:


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## baileyn45




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## baileyn45

If you ever get a chance to see this man do it.

Buckwheat Zydecko  Ya Ya

lihttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0yMYfxTqX4ve, do it!


----------



## skye

*David Bowie/Pat Metheny - This Is Not America*


----------



## skye

*David Bowie - Never Let Me Down*


​​


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## skye

I like Bob  Seger....


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Alex.

*Justin Bieber - Love Yourself*


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Alex.

*Justin Bieber - What Do You Mean?*


----------



## Alex.

*Just The Way You Are - Alexa Ray Joel*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Impenitent

Wrecking Ball - Miley Cyrus


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## baileyn45




----------



## baileyn45

Should be played very, very loud

.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## namvet

In memory of Glenn Frey, a founding member and guitarist of the Eagles dead at 67


----------



## skye




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Glenn Frey - The One You Love*


----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

sharing more country music..............

the violins I love so much.....


----------



## Vikrant

Twenty One Pilots : Stressed Out


----------



## Alex.

*Drake - Hotline Bling*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Tehon




----------



## froggy

In Olden Days A Glimpse Of Stocking:


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

beauty for the senses....
*Chet Faker - "I'm Into You" *


----------



## skye

*Chet Faker - No Diggity*


----------



## skye

because Mad Men and ...him....rocks ...Mad Men and early 1960s...nothing lol...just fun


----------



## baileyn45

Acoustic Beauty


----------



## skye

fucking gorgeous Dan ! LOL 


from the 1960s LOL


Dan Draper ok?


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> beauty for the senses....
> *Chet Faker - "I'm Into You" *


Beautiful thank you for this!


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> beauty for the senses....
> *Chet Faker - "I'm Into You" *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful thank you for this!
Click to expand...



well thank you kindly!  

thanks !


----------



## baileyn45




----------



## skye

I love the sound back then .... in the early 1960s .... love those men....times ....  lovers those gentlemen had ..when we were so young ...but it all was so good...so beautiful.....so secure...back them ...our parents had all these amazing friends....life was good

I am done with life  now 

puke  in sadness


----------



## skye

all dead now


----------



## Alex.

*I Got You Babe - Sonny and Cher*


----------



## skye

good night   you   ignoramus of love whatever

what you all know~

nite nite


----------



## Alex.

*The Beach Boys - God Only Knows*


----------



## skye

People are dead now

Bless them

Lord I want them alive,...among us ...now


I miss them ....come back please....miss you grandfather ,,,,,miss you all

sorry...


----------



## skye

listen to this is nice

to all of you....every single one 

Muah

good night!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## namvet




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## skye

*Diane Lane - Am I Blue (Cotton Club, 1984)*


----------



## skye

from the same movie  "Cotton Club"


----------



## skye

the soundtrack  of that movie ....is just amazing ^^^^


----------



## Alex.

*Mariah Carey - Vision Of Love*


----------



## baileyn45




----------



## Alex.

*Toni Braxton - Spanish Guitar*


----------



## skye

and to wrap it all up

from THE movie ... The  Cotton Club..so you can enjoy it  ....it's an invitation you can't refuse lol!


long live the 1920s.....long live jaz


----------



## Alex.

*Maroon 5 - Payphone (Explicit) ft. Wiz Khalifa*


----------



## skye

Gregory Hines amazing tap dancing ! RIP... he was the best !!!Bless Bless~


from the same movie "Cotton Club"


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

​


----------



## skye




----------



## skye

last from that soundtrack of "De Lovely"

with gorgeous Robbie Williams....


----------



## skye

talking about Robbie Williams.....

I say GN with this and I retire for tonight LOL   GN everybody!whatever ..........kiss kiss

Robbie,-


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Alex.

*John Lennon- Beautiful Boy*


----------



## Alex.

*Mr Peabody and Sherman Soundtrack- Way Back When- Grizfolk*


----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

*Robbie Williams and Kylie Minogue - Kids*


----------



## Alex.

*Justin Bieber - Die In Your Arms*


----------



## skye

Mr  Jones... for him and    all his loved ones.....long live conspiracy....which is reality. Blessed.


----------



## Alex.

Can't Get it Out of My Head by ELO


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Strange Magic ~ Electric Light Orchestra*


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Alex.

*Calvin Harris - Summer*


----------



## Alex.

*Katy Perry - Hot N Cold*


----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

*Eric Clapton - Find Myself*


----------



## namvet




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mertex




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## hangover




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

For  a vanished Europe that is no more .......with love.............circa 1963


----------



## skye

Still in Italy...because Italians rock ......................magnificent style  yum .....amazing songs... NO   Islamic hordes.

.Force Italia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skye

that's why I love Argentina....and some tangos....because its full of Italians.

beautiful food ...beautiful culture...totally handsome...you know.....


----------



## skye

that's why I hold you in the highest regards  ((((((Drifter))))))  muah


----------



## skye

Italy is so deep  and beautiful....so amazing....wow


----------



## skye

for the ignoramous here ....hehehe nah joking..



*Sere Nere - Liah & Tiziano Ferro*


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> that's why I hold you in the highest regards  ((((((Drifter))))))  muah



love ya, you are GREAT!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

ok...before I go for tonight .... Tiziano Ferro .....in Spanish here  ...not his natural tongue Italian.... but singing in Spanish...so  that everybody can understand....well ...those who speak  many languages.....

love you all!

Good night!

*Tiziano Ferro - Te Tomaré Una Foto*


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Italy is so deep  and beautiful....so amazing....wow


I like spaghetti without  sauce, does that count?




*ENRICO CARUSO SINGS "SANTA LUCIA" 1934 *


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## froggy




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Alex.

*FRANKIE VALLI AND THE FOUR SEASONS opus 17 (don't you worry 'bout me) *


----------



## Alex.

*Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons ~ Save It For Me *


----------



## Alex.

*Lou Christie - Lightnin' Strikes *


----------



## Alex.

*LOU CHRISTIE - I'm Gonna Make You Mine (1969) *


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love this late beautiful precious so much!


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. If only I had officially discovered him before his going forward last fall.


----------



## Alex.

*Tear's On My Pillow- Little Anthony And The Imperial's*

**


----------



## Alex.

*In the Still of the Night - Fred Parris and The Satins *


----------



## Alex.

*Boyz II Men - End Of The Road *


----------



## skye

some vintage Italia....singing in Spanish
*Estás [Gianni Bella]*


----------



## Alex.

*Kiss and Say Goodbye, Manhattan *


----------



## skye

one last Italian  vintage song....

Gianni Bella  "Nobody dies From Love"

   "nuestra historia tiene mal final"..lalalalalalalla    LOL!!!!!!

*Nobody dies from love*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
nite nite my lil possums


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## froggy




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## baileyn45




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Sarah G

I watched the Grease special last night.  I see these occasionally, they're never as good as the original.


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Impenitent

Joe Cocker inventing air guitar


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## skye

drifter said:


>




Thank you  dear drifter! I am liking this so much!

   muchas gracias!


----------



## baileyn45




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## baileyn45




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## JOSweetHeart

I could listen to this late beautiful precious all day.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. I just wish that I had started listening to him sooner.


----------



## Alex.

*Lady Gaga - Marry The Night*


----------



## froggy




----------



## skye

*Coleman Hawkins - Pom Pom - New York, January 15, 1940*


----------



## Alex.

*Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata*


----------



## skye

more Coleman Hawkins! this is an amazing tune in my opinion!  

*Coleman Hawkins "- I Wanna Go Back To Harlem.-"*

* ( in the 1920s that is  )*


----------



## skye

one last for the night
I have a large compilation...large ....of Coleman's music.... he was one of the best sax  in American music  

*Coleman Hawkins - Scratch My Back - New York, December 14, 1939*


----------



## Impenitent

Lawrence Welk

Ah, one and ah, two


----------



## Kat

*Wasn't really sure where to put this, but since the name is Anything and Everything, I thought maybe here was okay.

Just a quick note.  Warning this video may cause watery eyes !!

We can hate one another (or not), and we can fight (or not), and we can call each other names (or not), and we can tell LIES or not.

But ..

Imagine....I dare ya!*


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I never get tired of hearing the late beautiful precious sing this song.   


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## skye

boogie blame it ....blame the boogie...whatever...


----------



## skye

MY GOD he was good!   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Alex.

*Michael Jackson - Rock With You *


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## skye

*Heartaches Ted Weems 1947*


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## skye




----------



## Alex.

*Carly Rae Jepsen - Call Me Maybe *


----------



## Alex.

*Justin Bieber - What Do You Mean? *


----------



## Alex.

*Wiz Khalifa - See You Again ft. Charlie Puth*


----------



## Alex.

*Jessie J - Domino *


----------



## skye

*Matt Simons - Catch & Release*


----------



## konradv

Jackie Q - Ring Round the Rosey


----------



## skye

*Rudimental - Lay It All On Me feat. Ed Sheeran *

~~~~~~


----------



## Alex.

*Lenny Kravitz - Again *


----------



## Jroc




----------



## Alex.

* Lenny Kravitz "Stand By Your Woman" *

**


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## froggy




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Igrok_




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## Impenitent

Some Valentine music:


----------



## CremeBrulee

Teddy says turn off the lights.


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*Sheppard - Geronimo *


----------



## skye

James Taylor:  " My Travelling Star"

...............beautiful  song ... and  lovely, lovely  chorus....


----------



## froggy




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Michelle420

Stuck inside these four walls
Sent inside forever
Never seeing no one nice again,
Like you, mama
You, mama...
You...

If I ever get out of here
Thought of giving it all away
To a registered charity.
All I need is a pint a day
If I ever get out of here
(if we ever get out of here)

Well, the rain exploded with a mighty crash
As we fell into the sun
And the first one said to the second one there,
"I hope you're having fun."​


----------



## Alex.

*Jessie J, Ariana Grande, Nicki Minaj - Bang Bang ft. Ariana Grande, Nicki Minaj *


----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Impenitent

Valentine music


----------



## Sarah G

He was just fucking adorable.


----------



## skye

*Sting - It's Probably Me (feat. Eric Clapton)*


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## skye

*Lee Wiley - Take it From Me - 1931*


----------



## skye

*Bert Lown - Loving You The Way I Do, 1930*


----------



## Impenitent

The Who - I Can See For Miles/My Generation


----------



## American Horse

The GAEL - The Last of The Mohicans (1992)


----------



## Alex.

*Elle King - Ex's & Oh's*


----------



## skye

1930s appreciation ..... 
*1932, Ev'ryone Says I Love You, Isham Jones Orch.*


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Just a bit crude, but every hunters dream. Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent

Got a new walker today!  Wheels, hand brakes, basket and seat!


----------



## Sarah G

I just like this song so much.


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## baileyn45




----------



## skye

*Sam Hunt - Break Up In A Small Town*


----------



## skye

*Sam Hunt - Speakers // Live (Acoustic)*


----------



## skye

one last of Sam    and  friends...
*Sam Hunt - Take Your Time *


----------



## eagle1462010

skye said:


> one last of Sam    and  friends...
> *Sam Hunt - Take Your Time *


----------



## skye

*Keith Urban - Break On Me*


*from Australia ....to you.... hope all of you...my friends like it...*


----------



## skye

from OZ.....to all and each one of you! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^that song..K. Urban


----------



## Alex.

*Keith Urban - Making Memories Of Us *


----------



## skye

skye said:


> *Keith Urban - Break On Me*
> 
> 
> *from Australia ....to you.... hope all of you...my friends like it...*




Are we the only ones who like this song???

Talk to me ....do you like it too?  

(((Do you?)))


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Sarah G

skye said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Keith Urban - Break On Me*
> 
> 
> *from Australia ....to you.... hope all of you...my friends like it...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we the only ones who like this song???
> 
> Talk to me ....do you like it too?
> 
> (((Do you?)))
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, Keith Urban is one of my favs.  He sounds really country in that one.Love it.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## namvet

happy feet


----------



## skye

Too Long   Hot Summer, baby....just too long....


----------



## skye

*Keith Urban - For You*


----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## CremeBrulee

drifter said:


>


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*The Stranger Billy Joel *


----------



## skye

Love you all ((my friends  ))) GN ...it's 1938

*Bonnie Baker w/ Orrin Tucker & Orch. 1938 "Absence Makes The Heart Grow Fonder (For Somebody Else) *


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## froggy

Just When I Needed You Most - Randy VanWarmer (wi…:


----------



## froggy

AIR SUPPLY - WITHOUT YOU (Lyrics):


----------



## froggy

Chicago - If You Leave Me Now:


----------



## froggy

EVERY TIME YOU GO AWAY . PAUL YOUNG:


----------



## froggy

Golden earring - Twilight zone:


----------



## froggy

*The Knack - My Sharona (1979): *


----------



## froggy

Hot Child in the City - Nick Gilder:


----------



## froggy

chevy van:


----------



## froggy

I got stoned and I missed it - Dr. Hook.wmv:


----------



## froggy

The Pussy Cat Song:


----------



## froggy

Rick Nelson Garden Party: HR7_VZdRw


----------



## froggy

Crazy Frog - Axel F:


----------



## froggy

Nazareth - Love Hurts Lyrics:


----------



## froggy

CHICAGO - Hard To Say I'm Sorry:


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Loved Chicago & been to one of their concerts. Awesome


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## MaryL

"We'll  make great pets", Porno for Pyros. Video irrelevant.


----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut

This lady is truly beautiful, whether you like jazz or not.


----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## froggy

froggy said:


> The Pussy Cat Song:





Poor little putty cat nobody liked you. Lol


----------



## Tehon

Listen up you stinking maggots
It seems you just don't get it
Well I've been appointed to inform you
Your days are numbered......


----------



## froggy

Electric Light Orchestra - All Over the World:


----------



## hjmick




----------



## froggy




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

This is what the youth were singing after getting Obama elected.


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## froggy




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## froggy

Stumblin' in- Suzi Quatro & Chris Norman- Lyrics-…:


----------



## froggy

Slade - Cum on feel the noize ( Rare Original Foo…:


----------



## froggy

Slade - Mama weer all crazee now 1972:


----------



## skye




----------



## froggy

Golden Earring - Radar Love (1973) HD 0815007:


----------



## skye

*My Home Town ( 1960 ) - PAUL ANKA - *


----------



## froggy

The Outlaws- Green Grass and High Tides:


----------



## froggy

Molly Hatchet - One Last Ride: 

Ah them days, the wind in your face, the road under you, and the world at your feet.


----------



## froggy

They Call Me The Breeze Lynaryd Skynyrd:


----------



## Impenitent

drifter said:


>


Barry Manilow's working title was 'Brandy,' but  the Looking Glass song was a hit - had to change it to


----------



## froggy

Best Hippie Songs Of All Time:


----------



## froggy

IRON BUTTERFLY - IN A GADDA DA VIDA - 1968 (ORIGI…:


----------



## skye

late 50s early 60s


----------



## froggy

Good Vibrations (Lyrics on screen) - The Beach Bo…:


----------



## froggy

Rolling Stones - Angie (HQ):


----------



## froggy

The Corries  -  The Skye boat song with lyrics:


----------



## froggy

The Marmalade - Reflections Of My Life:


----------



## froggy

Marlene Dietrich sings 'The Boys in the Backroom':


----------



## skye

*Paul Anka Goodnight my love*

*from back then...long ago...GN*


----------



## froggy

The Big Lebowski - Lookin' Out My Back Door - 720p:


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## namvet




----------



## froggy

Over 1 hour mega mix of best Rock and Roll songs …:


----------



## Alex.

*Raspberries - Go All the Way *


----------



## skye




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## skye

*James Morrison - I Won`t Let You Go....  *


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## namvet




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## froggy

Lecrae - Tell the world (lyrics):


----------



## froggy

Journey - Higher Place (2001) HQ:


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Alex.

*Natasha Bedingfield - Pocketful Of Sunshine *


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

for you ignorami

late 1950s Italy....what do you know about anything..my God what a mass of.....you all are


----------



## Alex.

*Natasha Bedingfield - These Words *


----------



## Alex.

*Al Green-Simply Beautiful *


----------



## Alex.

* Volare - Domenico Modugno - Nel blu dipinto di blu *

**


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> * Volare - Domenico Modugno - Nel blu dipinto di blu *
> 
> **




Music rules...so yes


----------



## skye

Forza Italia.....we love you


----------



## skye

We love Italy

Ok?


We love Italy-----


----------



## Michelle420

Skye love your new avatar so Pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skye

drifter said:


> Skye love your new avatar so Pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




(((thank you drifter  .....you are  sweet and I love you too))


----------



## skye

like all these nobodies know anything about this


whatever,,,,,,


----------



## skye

not liking this any more....will delete it

like the next one  Toc toc


----------



## skye

Toc Toc  Bless Italy


GN you ignoramus,....all of you american ignoramus ...love u....


----------



## Tehon

skye said:


> like all these nobodies know anything about this
> 
> 
> whatever,,,,,,


----------



## froggy

Roger Miller - "Dang Me":


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## namvet




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## froggy

The Judds - Young Love:


----------



## skye

*Ricchi e Poveri - M'Innamoro di te*


----------



## froggy

Elvis vs. Dean Martin .That's Amore.:


----------



## froggy

C'e' La Luna Mezzo Mare:


----------



## froggy

Those Were The Days - Mary Hopkin:


----------



## froggy

Heard It In A Love Song by The Marshall Tucker Ba…:


----------



## froggy

Fooled Around and Fell in Love ~ Elvin Bishop:


----------



## froggy

Poison - Alice Cooper - Traduzione:


----------



## froggy

Patty Smyth Downtown Train (1987):


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Alex.

*Paul McCartney - Olympia Live Paris - I'll Follow The Sun*


----------



## skye

skye said:


> *Ricchi e Poveri - M'Innamoro di te*







Do you?

Does anybody of you...

like this song that I posted?

yes??


----------



## skye

Good Night now....


----------



## Alex.

*Taylor Swift - Wildest Dreams *


----------



## froggy

Genesis - No Reply At All:


----------



## froggy

1000 drummers & The Golden Earring - Radar Love (…:


----------



## rcfieldz

Harvey Danger Bassist Aaron Huffman Dead at 43


----------



## skye

*Supertramp - My Kind Of Lady*


----------



## Alex.

*Goodbye Stranger*


----------



## froggy

Mother - Pink Floyd (Lyrics):


----------



## rcfieldz

I played this for a friend while he was trippin' on 4 way windowpane..lol


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## froggy

rcfieldz said:


> I played this for a friend while he was trippin' on 4 way windowpane..lol


Sweet


----------



## froggy

Kardinal Offishall - Dangerous ft. Akon:


----------



## froggy

Susan Raye -- Whatcha' Gonna Do With A Dog Like T…:


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Alex.

*Happy Birthday, TANGO ! *


----------



## Alex.

*Flashmob: Happy Birthday Poulenc *


----------



## skye

can I post this song for the 6th time? it's that i like it so..thank you


----------



## skye

all this in honor of Mr G. Martin

nice   early  instrumental of them....


----------



## froggy

The Moody Blues - I'm Just A Singer (In A Rock An…:


----------



## Pop23

Brooks & Dunn - Ain't nothin bout you


----------



## skye

*Jimi Hendrix - Valleys Of Neptune*


----------



## skye

*JIMI HENDRIX 12 STRING BLUES*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## froggy

Scorpions - Rhythm Of Love:


----------



## froggy

Here's To You My Little Loves!:


----------



## Pop23

Ladies and Gentlemen.....

Stevie Nicks


Tip the waitresses.


----------



## Pop23

Because you just can't go an entire day without a Goerge Strait song and claim you have a happy, well adjusted life....

Amarillo by morning


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Pop23

From my eight track days!

The one and only Sly and the Family Stone:

YeeHaw!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Daughters of the Sea/ Flying Cloud - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## skye

*Mariah Carey - Someday*


----------



## Alex.

I have always loved covering this song

*Neil and Dara Sedaka - Should've Never Let You Go*

**


----------



## Marianne




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

The victoria's secret fashion show 2014 HD 720p vs. Tom Tom Club - Genius Of Love by VJ Ayarkhaan Enemy | YouTube Doubler | Mashup Helper


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## skye

skye said:


> *Mariah Carey - Someday*




I have been listening to this....when something is so good you can not just listen once and throw away...

Well, that's my personal opinion of course.


----------



## Alex.

*Morgan Myles - Whiskey Dreaming*

**


----------



## Alex.

Lose My Cool


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Alex.

*Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - I Won't Back Down*

**


----------



## Pop23

This is how you know she's the one


----------



## Alex.

*twenty one pilots: Stressed Out*

**


----------



## Pop23




----------



## Pop23

This might be my favorite James Taylor song


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## skye

*Coldplay - Magic (Official video)*


----------



## skye

so....

Coldplay went to the 1920s to find  out how to start  his song "Magic"....because he knows what is good and he knows the past music...

For all of you who don't know ...I will post the original.




*Alfredo & His Band - Do Something 1929 - *


----------



## Pop23




----------



## Pop23

Guess I'm in a Country mood today


----------



## skye

in that time

things were intense

in life

this is the song that reminds of the intensity then  LOL  .....yes let me laugh now..  but then I cried....


may be he is dead now ....all that crying for nothing LOL

what is life  LOL  ....nothing


----------



## skye

this has been posted a lot

one more time  ok?

the best is the best....GN everybody.........


----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## skye

skye said:


> this has been posted a lot
> 
> one more time  ok?
> 
> the best is the best....GN everybody.........




how much I like that song,,,,  the best,,,, Jimi was the best


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## CremeBrulee

This movie was the shiaaat when I was a kid! And Queen did the soundtrack.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Kalifornia Official Trailer #1 - Brad Pitt Movie (1993) HD vs. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication (Album Version) by VJ Ayarkhaan Enemy | YouTube Doubler | Mashup Helper


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## skye

*Christina Aguilera - Candyman*


----------



## Alex.

*Christina Aguilera, Lil' Kim, Mya, Pink - Lady Marmalade  *

**


----------



## skye

*Christina Aguilera - Guy What Takes His Time (Burlesque) HD*


----------



## Alex.

*Christina Aguilera - Show me how you Burlesque*

**


----------



## skye

the late 1950s ...GN ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Alex.

*Rachel Platten - Stand By You  *

**


----------



## skye

They made this movie, based on one of the best   books by  an American  writer of last century , Scott Fitzgerald 's The Great Gatsby.


----------



## skye

*Natalie Cole - This Will Be*


----------



## turtledude




----------



## skye

*Alan Jackson - Here In The Real World*


----------



## Alex.

*Thomas Rhett - Die A Happy Man  *

**


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

*"Since The Last Goodbye"*

The hours, the minutes seem to fly
And since the last goodbye
You and I came a long way
The nights, too short to fill with sleep
Or falling in too deep
Seem so far away now

Memories, all we share between us
Everything we were, all that we remain
But memories somehow came between us
Breaking up two minds that were one and the same

The years are moments passing by
No time to wonder why
You and I went the wrong way
The days too short to fill with dreams
Or question what it means
Are a part of me now

Remember all the leaves were falling
Walking hand in hand, standing in the rain
Remember distant voices calling
Whispers in the dark, I can hear them again

Since the last goodbye
It's all the wrong way round
Since the last goodbye
It's all the wrong way round

Memories, all we share between us
Everything we were, all that we remain
But memories somehow came between us
Breaking up two minds that were one and the same

Since the last goodbye
It's all the wrong way round
Since the last goodbye
It's all the wrong way round


----------



## skye

In my humble opinion   ...some .....today in 2016....have so much talent.... write so beautiful music....as beautiful as the 20s 30s 40s 50s 60s.....

I am amazed by the talent of some today 


*Charlie Puth - Suffer *


----------



## skye

still listening to this....and will be for some time lol sorry


----------



## Alex.

*Walk On By - Isaac Hayes *

**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*TLC - No Scrubs  *

**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

Sometimes I like kitsch
it's sexy kind of.....
for a lil while  hahaha


----------



## skye

Another song that I consider totally  Kitsch but  ohh.........totally sexy .....hmmm lol


----------



## turtledude

Two  of Paul Rodgers' top vocal performances in his 40 year+ career


----------



## skye

this lovely song....for  all of   my friends...who are in the right place here......


----------



## skye

*The Bangles - If She Knew What She Wants*

*she knows what  she wants  .........*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## skye

One last of The Bangles?

*Bangles - I Will Take Care of You*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Alex.

*Elle King - Ex's & Oh's*


----------



## skye

I do love this version
*The Beatles - Blackbird (Rehearsal Take)*


----------



## skye




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A2KI...mSXKRbHQ/RK=0/RS=dYz0XRK_10Gjm30efyRPrV8SrbA-


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog

The Who - Behind Blue Eyes 1977


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> One last of The Bangles?
> 
> *Bangles - I Will Take Care of You*




The actors in that video were INCREDIBLY life like!  Very nice!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Yarddog

haha  couldnt help it.    the cute factor was just wow


----------



## skye

*Very early instrumental......BEATLES Cry For a Shadow ...the year .....is 1961*


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> *Very early instrumental......BEATLES Cry For a Shadow ...the year .....is 1961*


what cool pics!


----------



## skye

Yarddog said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Very early instrumental......BEATLES Cry For a Shadow ...the year .....is 1961*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what cool pics!
Click to expand...



Yes, they are!!!       love them


----------



## skye

Yarddog said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Very early instrumental......BEATLES Cry For a Shadow ...the year .....is 1961*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what cool pics!
Click to expand...



I have a thing for  early 1960s ....instrumentals....like this one from 1961

*The Shadows - Sleepwalk*

**


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Very early instrumental......BEATLES Cry For a Shadow ...the year .....is 1961*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what cool pics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing for  early 1960s ....instrumentals....like this one from 1961
> 
> *The Shadows - Sleepwalk*
> 
> **
Click to expand...



wow thats nice!    its that nostalgic feeling.


----------



## skye

Yarddog said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Very early instrumental......BEATLES Cry For a Shadow ...the year .....is 1961*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what cool pics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing for  early 1960s ....instrumentals....like this one from 1961
> 
> *The Shadows - Sleepwalk*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow thats nice!    its that nostalgic feeling.
Click to expand...


It is wonderful in my opinion....just beautiful

glad you like!


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Very early instrumental......BEATLES Cry For a Shadow ...the year .....is 1961*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what cool pics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing for  early 1960s ....instrumentals....like this one from 1961
> 
> *The Shadows - Sleepwalk*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow thats nice!    its that nostalgic feeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is wonderful in my opinion....just beautiful
> 
> glad you like!
Click to expand...



I do,! but then I like a lot of different music


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Very early instrumental......BEATLES Cry For a Shadow ...the year .....is 1961*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what cool pics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing for  early 1960s ....instrumentals....like this one from 1961
> 
> *The Shadows - Sleepwalk*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow thats nice!    its that nostalgic feeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is wonderful in my opinion....just beautiful
> 
> glad you like!
Click to expand...


Was a special time though


----------



## skye

Yarddog said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Very early instrumental......BEATLES Cry For a Shadow ...the year .....is 1961*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what cool pics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing for  early 1960s ....instrumentals....like this one from 1961
> 
> *The Shadows - Sleepwalk*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow thats nice!    its that nostalgic feeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is wonderful in my opinion....just beautiful
> 
> glad you like!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do,! but then I like a lot of different music
Click to expand...



Of course!

Me too

From the 1920s till today.

All good music created ....I love ....I am always cherry picking  good  music ...leaving behind bad music.....so to speak ....


----------



## skye

*Hundred Miles by Gabriela Richardson *


----------



## skye

sorry I didn't explain  ^^^^^
* Hundred Miles (Spain) 2016 Eurovision Song Contest*


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> sorry I didn't explain  ^^^^^
> * Hundred Miles (Spain) 2016 Eurovision Song Contest*


Thanks for esplainin !!


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## skye

*Bobby Darin ~ Things*


----------



## skye




----------



## Alex.

*Narco Theme Song ft Rodrigo Amarante *


----------



## Alex.

*Malaguena - Michael Lucarelli, classical guitar *


----------



## Alex.

*Toni Braxton - Spanish Guitar *

**


----------



## flacaltenn

*THIS                     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




*PLUS THIS           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


*= EQUALS THIS         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


*Without the chaffing and the visit from the Beach Patrol. *
*I know... *


----------



## skye

....

more  wonderful ...early 1960 s....I really like this song...


----------



## skye

skye said:


> ....
> 
> more  wonderful ...early 1960 s....I really like this song...




I will go to bed with this lovely  early 60s song....

like a sweet Lullaby..

hmmmm.....


fun lyrics ...sir

Meet me at the car hop,
Or at the pop shop,
Meet me in the moonlight,
Or in the daylight,
Pretty little baby,
I'm so in love with you-oo-oo-oo-oo


----------



## skye

One last one....early 60s....Connie Francis....in French now ok? oui oui oui

*CONNIE FRANCIS , C'est lui que je veux ( Someone Else's Boy )*




kisses to y'all GN!


----------



## Alex.

Alex. said:


> *Narco Theme Song ft Rodrigo Amarante *


While the content of this series is filled with death and violence the  music it has and lead me to listen to is beautiful and melodious.

"Muerte Anunciada" by Los Tigres Del Norte


----------



## Alex.

*Newman Oltman Guitar Duo*


----------



## Alex.

*Michael Newman plays Prelude(BWV1006a) by Bach*


----------



## Alex.

*Jie Chu - Michael Newman - Jacques Ibert - Entr'acte *


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## skye

I posted this in the obituary  music thread....

it's so worthwhile...so good...I am posting it here too

RIP  Merle Haggard


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> I posted this in the obituary  music thread....
> 
> it's so worthwhile...so good...I am posting it here too
> 
> RIP  Merle Haggard


Noooo! he died?


----------



## skye

Yarddog said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this in the obituary  music thread....
> 
> it's so worthwhile...so good...I am posting it here too
> 
> RIP  Merle Haggard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo! he died?
Click to expand...



Yes Yarddog ...he did


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this in the obituary  music thread....
> 
> it's so worthwhile...so good...I am posting it here too
> 
> RIP  Merle Haggard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo! he died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Yarddog ...he did
Click to expand...



damn,   I just didnt hear about it, been working all day


----------



## skye

Yarddog said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this in the obituary  music thread....
> 
> it's so worthwhile...so good...I am posting it here too
> 
> RIP  Merle Haggard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo! he died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Yarddog ...he did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> damn,   I just didnt hear about it, been working all day
Click to expand...



yes Yarddog....he is gone.


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> I posted this in the obituary  music thread....
> 
> it's so worthwhile...so good...I am posting it here too
> 
> RIP  Merle Haggard


RIP Merle ,  I liked him


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this in the obituary  music thread....
> 
> it's so worthwhile...so good...I am posting it here too
> 
> RIP  Merle Haggard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo! he died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Yarddog ...he did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> damn,   I just didnt hear about it, been working all day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes Yarddog....he is gone.
Click to expand...

He had a rough life but a good one too


----------



## skye

Yarddog said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this in the obituary  music thread....
> 
> it's so worthwhile...so good...I am posting it here too
> 
> RIP  Merle Haggard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo! he died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Yarddog ...he did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> damn,   I just didnt hear about it, been working all day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes Yarddog....he is gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had a rough life but a good one too
Click to expand...



Thing is.... I never heard of him....never

in my life..

until today that I heard he died...

then i looked  out for his songs ....and I found this one

well

I posted it before....twice here

very amazingly delivered song...RIP


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> I posted this in the obituary  music thread....
> 
> it's so worthwhile...so good...I am posting it here too
> 
> RIP  Merle Haggard


he spent some time in San Quentin


----------



## skye

Yarddog said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this in the obituary  music thread....
> 
> it's so worthwhile...so good...I am posting it here too
> 
> RIP  Merle Haggard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he spent some time in San Quentin
Click to expand...


really?


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo! he died?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Yarddog ...he did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> damn,   I just didnt hear about it, been working all day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes Yarddog....he is gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had a rough life but a good one too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is.... I never heard of him....never
> 
> in my life..
> 
> until today that I heard he died...
> 
> 
> 
> then i looked  out for his songs ....and I found this one
> 
> well
> 
> I posted it before....twice here
> 
> very amazingly delivered song...RIP
Click to expand...



whhaaa?   never heard of him?   wow.   he was pretty famous, but sometimes we get busy i guess


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this in the obituary  music thread....
> 
> it's so worthwhile...so good...I am posting it here too
> 
> RIP  Merle Haggard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he spent some time in San Quentin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?
Click to expand...



yep,  a couple years i believe,  and he Saw Johnny cash play in prison,    i think it must have inspired him to continue his music


----------



## skye

Yarddog said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this in the obituary  music thread....
> 
> it's so worthwhile...so good...I am posting it here too
> 
> RIP  Merle Haggard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he spent some time in San Quentin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep,  a couple years i believe,  and he Saw Johnny cash play in prison,    i think it must have inspired him to continue his music
Click to expand...


oh...but he was good....wasn't he?

the song I posted of him is good!


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this in the obituary  music thread....
> 
> it's so worthwhile...so good...I am posting it here too
> 
> RIP  Merle Haggard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he spent some time in San Quentin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep,  a couple years i believe,  and he Saw Johnny cash play in prison,    i think it must have inspired him to continue his music
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh...but he was good....wasn't he?
> 
> the song I posted of him is good!
Click to expand...



yeah, he wrote a lot of songs,


----------



## skye

Yarddog said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this in the obituary  music thread....
> 
> it's so worthwhile...so good...I am posting it here too
> 
> RIP  Merle Haggard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he spent some time in San Quentin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep,  a couple years i believe,  and he Saw Johnny cash play in prison,    i think it must have inspired him to continue his music
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh...but he was good....wasn't he?
> 
> the song I posted of him is good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, he wrote a lot of songs,
Click to expand...




yes...well  if I ever heard that song I  posted ..of him..he can walk free!   heheheheeee


----------



## Yarddog

RIP


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


>


I like their music

*Garbage - Special *


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like their music
> 
> *Garbage - Special *
Click to expand...


I love the entire album.... this was my favorite for a long time.....


----------



## Bonzi

and the lyrics.....  this is so me... it's kills me inside........and I love it .....

*"I Think I'm Paranoid"*

You can look, but you can't touch 
I don't think I like you much 
Heaven knows what a girl can do 
Heaven knows what you've got to prove 

I think I'm paranoid 
...and complicated 
I think I'm paranoid 
...manipulate it 

Bend me, break me 
Anyway you need me 
All I want is you 
Bend me, break me 
Breaking down is easy 
All I want is you 

I fall down just to give you a thrill 
Prop me up with another pill 
If I should fail, if I should fold 
I nailed my faith to the sticking pole 

I think I'm paranoid 
Manipulate it 
I think I'm paranoid 
And complicated 

Steal me, deal me, anyway you heal me 
Maim me, tame me, you can never change me 
*Love me, like me, come ahead and fight me 
Please me, tease me, go ahead and leave me* 

Bend me 
Break me 
Anyway you need me 
*As long as I want you baby it's all right *


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like their music
> 
> *Garbage - Special *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the entire album.... this was my favorite for a long time.....
Click to expand...

Shirley Manson the lead singer had a nice career. traveling between Edinburgh and the US to record and perform.

*Garbage - Cherry Lips *


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

skye said:


> *Mariah Carey - Someday*



She does hold a mic well. Lol


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## skye

with all the SCI fiction  photos  that I am loving so much....and so then I am liking this song too


*Kygo - Stole The Show feat. Parson James *


----------



## skye

*Paloma Faith - Only Love Can Hurt Like This\*

*GN y'all*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## skye

*Paloma Faith - Leave While I'm Not Looking (Official Audio)*


----------



## skye

so I guess it's good night ...yeah good night then


----------



## froggy




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## hjmick




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I think this is the first post 90's OMD song I've listened to. Not bad.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rcfieldz said:


>



Are we watching this to see a half naked hot chick, or do you think the music is that good. Let me know, so I can plan accordingly


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## skye

*Paloma Faith - Do You Want the Truth or Something Beautiful?*


----------



## rcfieldz

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we watching this to see a half naked hot chick, or do you think the music is that good. Let me know, so I can plan accordingly
Click to expand...

If the sight of the female anatomy offends the, then avert your eyes. Or open another window and surf the net while judging the worthiness of the musical compositions.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rcfieldz said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we watching this to see a half naked hot chick, or do you think the music is that good. Let me know, so I can plan accordingly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the sight of the female anatomy offends the, then avert your eyes. Or open another window and surf the net while judging the worthiness of the musical compositions.
Click to expand...


Where did I say I was offended?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

I may have posted this already, but too bad......


----------



## rcfieldz

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we watching this to see a half naked hot chick, or do you think the music is that good. Let me know, so I can plan accordingly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the sight of the female anatomy offends the, then avert your eyes. Or open another window and surf the net while judging the worthiness of the musical compositions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say I was offended?
Click to expand...

If while watching these videos you have the urge "_ to plan accordingly " _then I suggest you get your tissues ready.


----------



## Alex.

*Steve Winwood -Higher Love*


----------



## Vikrant

*Calvin Harris & Disciples - How Deep Is Your Love*


----------



## Alex.

*Only Love Can Break Your Heart - Neil Young *


----------



## Alex.

*Calvin Harris - Summer *


----------



## skye




----------



## skye

and a newer version and lovely too IMO



*Renee Olstead - On a Slow Boat To China*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## mamooth

I keep watching this over and over. You must watch it too. Become one of us.

(And by the way, it's French, from 1972)


----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


>



Had you ever heard this song before Alex. ?


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had you ever heard this song before Alex. ?
Click to expand...

Sure I have it is a song written by Simon Le Bon and covered by several other artists.


*Duran Duran - Hungry Like The Wolf *


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## skye

*Jess Glynne - Take Me Home [Official Video]*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## Alex.

*Ariana Grande - Focus *


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alex.

*The day I discovered music. My fav group!*

*Jeffster - Take On Me*





*



*

*



*


----------



## Alex.

*a-ha - Take On Me (Official Video) *


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Bonzi

Tehon said:


>



Maryland!


----------



## Tehon

Bonzi said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland!
Click to expand...

My favorite band, not just from Maryland.


----------



## Bonzi

I just saw the flag  (but I'm in VA now) - traitor to the North I guess....


----------



## Tehon

Bonzi said:


>


Kix was a great party band. I saw them back in the day at Hammerjacks with this still unheard of band at the time.


----------



## Bonzi

Tehon said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kix was a great party band. I saw them back in the day at Hammerjacks with this still unheard of band at the time.
Click to expand...


Good old Hammerjacks in Baltimore.
I guess they have long closed since then.
I saw Kix ONCE but don't even remember where...


----------



## Tehon

Bonzi said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kix was a great party band. I saw them back in the day at Hammerjacks with this still unheard of band at the time.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good old Hammerjacks in Baltimore.
> I guess they have long closed since then.
> I saw Kix ONCE but don't even remember where...
Click to expand...

I think Camden Yards is sitting on where it used to be.


----------



## Tehon

Bonzi said:


> I just saw the flag  (but I'm in VA now) - traitor to the North I guess....


I moved from there years ago, it's nice to reminisce sometimes though. A buddy that I grew up with in Maryland had some success in this band.


----------



## Alex.

*Jeffster - Fat Bottomed Girls*


----------



## Tehon

Psychedelia..........Groovy, I'll have what they are having.


----------



## skye

*Sam Hunt - Break Up In A Small Town*


----------



## skye

*Only a Dream in Rio - James Taylor*


----------



## skye

I love Rio....


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## skye

*Sia - Cheap Thrills    *


----------



## skye

but my real love......................  REAL  LOVE... lies in the 1920s and 1930s bands...in USA mainly.....and  some in Europe too...

I know you don't understand a word and all that.... I know that  perfectly

but that's where my love of music starts

*1934 Isham Jones - I Hate Myself (For Being So Mean To You) (Eddie Stone, vocal)*


----------



## skye

Gonna hide myself
Down in the deep, deep blue sea
'cause I hates myself for bein' mean to you 

1930s song ^^^


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Every Night When the Sun Goes In, Amanda Powell *

**


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Lullaby · Amanda Powell*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alex.

*Katy Perry - Hot N Cold *


----------



## skye

Coldplay!  such an amazing band...

*Coldplay - Hymn For The Weekend (Official video)*


**


----------



## skye

Another nice tune from Coldplay ....it's called  "Speed of Sound" and I hope  some of you like it


----------



## skye




----------



## JOSweetHeart

I'll never be tired of this late beautiful precious, I love him so much. If only it wasn't too late for me to tell him that to his face.




God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Alex.

R.I.P. Prince

*Prince - 1999 (1982) *


----------



## namvet




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut

I think this is the best version....


----------



## skye

when doves cry....the fourth best !!!


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Alex.

*Sinead O'Connor Nothing Compares 2 You*


----------



## Alex.

*prince & candy dufler nothing compares 2 u*


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## skye

*Dear Mr. Man - Prince*


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> *Dear Mr. Man - Prince*


Cool song, hadn't heard that one before.


----------



## skye

Yarddog said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dear Mr. Man - Prince*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool song, hadn't heard that one before.
Click to expand...


I agree....amazing song....he was so so good!

Up there with the best of them!


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dear Mr. Man - Prince*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool song, hadn't heard that one before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree....amazing song....he was so so good!
> 
> Up there with the best of them!
Click to expand...

yes, and he was really such a great guitarist,  he didnt get enough credit for that when the big names come up. Maybe just because of his music style I guess


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Alex.

This song was written especially for Shena Easton by Prince (under his alias Alexander Nevermind).

*SHEENA EASTON SUGAR WALLS *


----------



## namvet




----------



## Alex.

*Prince & Lenny Kravitz American Woman *


----------



## skye

My admiration towards the musical talent of Prince is huge !!! it's one song after the other and after the other .... his talent was extraordinary  and will be  very much missed! 


and....

I am not going to judge his personal life.....It's his music that I love.


My 5th ort 6th favorite song of Prince





*Prince - Do me baby*


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## skye

*Leo Reisman plays Cole Porter - You Do Something To Me, 1929*


----------



## skye

still in 1929 ....
*Annette Hanshaw - Mean To Me (1929)*


----------



## skye

a very young Bing Crosby .... and a great film... "Reaching for The Moon"  for all vintage film lovers.


----------



## skye

one last for tonight I promise 


*Let's Knock Knees*

*Betty Grable and Edward Everett Horton in "Let's Knock Knees"1934*

  
**


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> one last for tonight I promise
> 
> 
> *Let's Knock Knees*
> 
> *Betty Grable and Edward Everett Horton in "Let's Knock Knees"1934*
> 
> 
> **


Your Killin me


----------



## skye

Yarddog said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> one last for tonight I promise
> 
> 
> *Let's Knock Knees*
> 
> *Betty Grable and Edward Everett Horton in "Let's Knock Knees"1934*
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Your Killin me
Click to expand...




Isn't that great!????


----------



## Yarddog

Yarddog said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> one last for tonight I promise
> 
> 
> *Let's Knock Knees*
> 
> *Betty Grable and Edward Everett Horton in "Let's Knock Knees"1934*
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Your Killin me
Click to expand...

Thats all it takes to get the winner medal??   hahahahah   I would have told you that a long time ago


----------



## Kat




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alex.

*Avril Lavigne - Complicated*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Jroc

With his death, you can now get prince you-tubes. I think I'll post a few  ....This is the jam....


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## skye

*Prince - Take Me With U - *


----------



## skye

*Prince - "Sometimes It Snows in April"*


*his beautiful voice is already missed....   so   very much .....*

one of my favs songs from Prince .....this version a winner for me


----------



## skye

I will miss Prince's legacy .....more than that of David Bowie

There

I said it.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

The one and only ...a bit of a vintage sound there...

*International Lover - Prince*


----------



## skye

more amazing Prince's music..... the musical arrangements........he was certainly one of the best out there....imo

*'Money Don't Matter 2Night' - *


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## froggy

KISS "Last KISS": Continental Arena, NJ - 27 de J…:


----------



## froggy

Kiss - I Was Made For Lovin' You (Version Origina…:


----------



## froggy

REO Speedwagon - That Ain't Love:


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## skye

*Zara Larsson - Lush Life  *


----------



## skye

*Zara Larsson - Never Forget You (Live on The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon)*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Jroc

Great song..


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alex.

*Bob Seger- Turn the Page *


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz

I remember when Saturday nights were all about watching Midnight Special.


----------



## rcfieldz

Don Kirshner's Rock Concert too.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Jroc

Prince and the Revolution


----------



## skye

One of the very early recordings of Ella Fitzgerald

*Chick Webb and his Orchestra "Rock it for me" 1937*


----------



## skye

Still with Chick Webb Orchestra ....recorded in 1934
* Blue Lou  *

**


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Jroc

Official video. ... Little eerie at the end of this


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## skye

my last  song in this collaboration between Ella Fitzgerald and Chick Webb during the 1930s


and my absolute favorite......music and lyrics....good night everybody!

*Cryin' Mood (1937)*

**


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alex.

*Cheap Trick - Surrender *


----------



## Alex.

*Redbone - Come And Get Your Love *


----------



## skye

*Al Bowlly - Blue Moon 1935 Ray Noble*


----------



## skye

Ray Noble & His Orchestra with vocalist Al Bowlly
Recorded November 9, 1933, London, England


Al died of course  victim of a German bomb exploded outside his apartment during the war.

My God what a marvelous voice!


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> *Al Bowlly - Blue Moon 1935 Ray Noble*


That is such a beautiful song. It reminds me of my mother listening to to frank Sinatra then asking me to cover it. I think I will bring my guitar and sing it for her the next time I visit her.


----------



## Alex.

*rod stewart + eric clapton - blue moon *


----------



## skye

and for the die hard  vintage ones LOL

Frankie Trumbauer And His Orchestra


----------



## skye

And if we want to go deep into the 1930s...to the original  version of that wonderful song Blue Moon....  where it all started....here my darlings.......right into the 1930s.the song wasn't called Blue Moon then...but The Bad In Every Man


----------



## Alex.

*One Note Samba ; Antonio Carlos Jobim *


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## skye

Its hard to let go ....so much talent....   "So Far So  Pleased" by Prince


----------



## Alex.

*Prince Live - Prince plays guitar with Michael Jackson and dancing with James Brown *


----------



## skye

going beyond space and time.....still with Prince.....black and white and great harmony.....


----------



## skye

Prince ......you didnt have to die 

* Strollin'*


----------



## skye

....................

ok

this song
..............................

amazing
................................

do you like it as much as I do?
...................................

I....miss Prince....why did he have to die and  deprive us..of his musical talent...he was one of the best  ever.....so sad....sad

(((PRINCE)))
*I Can't Make You Love Me -*


----------



## Alex.

*Prince Piano Set - Dortmund *


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> *Prince Piano Set - Dortmund *




so nice TY!


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Prince Piano Set - Dortmund *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so nice TY!
Click to expand...

My pleasure

*Prince - Crimson and Clover*


----------



## skye

come here dance . ....... blah blah  ...so far so pleased good music good tune...

I don't want him to be dead ...he was so magnificent and talented....others can die,,,,but not him  not Prince ??please???


this is in my top 5
*So far, so pleased -*

**


----------



## Alex.

*Cake By The Ocean *

**


----------



## namvet




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Kat

Love this so much, am posting again. Been a few months...gives me such peace. Listen!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alex.

*I Don't Want To Set The World On Fire-The Ink Spots *


----------



## Alex.

*DREAM A LITTLE DREAM OF ME - Ozzie Nelson - 1931 *


----------



## skye

it's from the 1920s based  movie ...from Scott Fitzgerald, he rocks ...still....after all this time ...1920's literature...decoration....and everything that is good and worth...the past.


----------



## skye

he is not totally gone yet

our Prince ....  My Harmony King!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## skye

From OZ 
*Keith Urban -The Fighter (Featuring Carrie Underwood)*


----------



## Yarddog

want to dedicate this to all the favorite Libs here


----------



## skye

*Keith Urban - For You*


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> *Keith Urban - For You*


Nice song


----------



## skye

Thank you Yarddog!   I like it!


----------



## Alex.

*Lisa Loeb "Stay" Live Acoustic Performance *


----------



## Alex.

*

 *


*Sixpence None The Richer - Kiss Me*


----------



## Alex.

*The Calling - Wherever You Will Go *


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Jroc

Prince covers Led Zepplin in vegas ....Mad guitar skills


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alex.

*P!nk - Just Like Fire*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alex.

*The Wanted - Glad You Came *


----------



## skye

*Prince - Girls And Boys*


----------



## skye

*"Love... Thy Will be Done" Prince *


*long live his musical talent.*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## skye

*Dustin Lynch - Mind Reader*


----------



## skye

I just love this country tune....it's fun!  

*Thomas Rhett - T-Shirt*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Yarddog

I think theres a moral to this story, but not sure what it is


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Jarlaxle

George Strait...


----------



## Alex.

*R. City - Locked Away ft. Adam Levine *


----------



## skye

I can't come to grips he ...and all that talent is gone..


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> I can't come to grips he ...and all that talent is gone..


Know what you mean,   I kinda took it for granted


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

*The Head and the Heart - Rivers and Roads *


----------



## Alex.

*Nothing for granted_Brendan James *


----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

*The Danleers: One Summer Night 1958 *


*always come back ......always*


----------



## skye

what

what  do you want  good night all.

*Box Tops - The Letter (1967)*


----------



## froggy

one bourbon one scotch one beer:


----------



## froggy

Van Morrison - Moondance:


----------



## froggy

CCR - Midnight special:


----------



## froggy

THE ROLLING STONES EP(1964)  AND  IBC DEMOS(1963):


----------



## froggy

More More More - Show Me The Skyline Lyrics:


----------



## froggy

HOT CARS & HOT GIRLS Supercars Custom Tuning And …:


----------



## froggy

Queen - The Show Must Go On (Official Video):


----------



## froggy

Three Dog Night - The Show Must Go On (1974):


----------



## froggy

The Whispers - And the Beat Goes On - YourDancefl…:


----------



## froggy

Sigma & Rita Ora - Coming Home (Official Music Vi…:


----------



## Alex.

*Al Stewart - Year Of The Cat *


----------



## skye

*Carolina In My Mind - James Taylor - *


----------



## froggy

Marvin Gaye - I Heard It Through The Grapevine:


----------



## froggy

Sweet Caroline:


----------



## froggy

Four Seasons   Sherry Original Stereo:


----------



## froggy

The Four Seasons - Rag Doll:


----------



## froggy

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - All Along The Watch…:


----------



## froggy

Al Green- Let's Stay Together (Lyrics):


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*There's a gateway in our mind that leads somewhere out there beyond this plane
Where reptile aliens made of light cut you open and pull out all your pain*


----------



## skye

*JoJo - Save My Soul [Official Video]*



JoJo


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Bonzi

_Waiting on a *Sunday* afternoon
For what I read between the lines
Your lies
Feelin' like a hand in rusted shame
So do you laugh at those who cry?_


----------



## froggy

Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love (1977):


----------



## froggy

Bad Company - Feel Like Makin' Love:


----------



## Alex.

*Gwen Stefani - Make Me Like You *


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## skye

*L. A. Woman - The Doors*


----------



## Bonzi

this song was running through my head when I woke up this morning....


----------



## Jroc

Prince unplugged


----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


> this song was running through my head when I woke up this morning....



I don't even know who One Republic is, I must have heard this song somewhere.. on TV etc?


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alex.

*INGRID MICHAELSON - "The Way I Am"*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Jroc

Prince Rockin it out with his band..(orchestra) ..only two years ago


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut

An Aaron Tippin kinda night. Oooh yeehaw


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Alex.

*The Who - I'm Free *


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

From the guys who brought you these (among others):



We have:


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alan Stallion

*"New Horizons In Music Appreciation" - P.D.Q. Bach*


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## skye

and because I love  Louis Armstrong too

*Louis Armstrong - We Have All the Time in the World [007 On Her Majesty's Secret Service*


----------



## Alex.

*Calvin Harris - This Is What You Came For ft. Rihanna*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

Adds to a great Friday!

*Earth, Wind & Fire - September *

**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

My Favorite Stevie Wonder song


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Alex.

*Meghan Trainor - Me Too *


----------



## froggy

Blue Swede - Hooked On A Feeling (Guardians of th…:


----------



## froggy

Salt in My Tears Martin Briley:


----------



## froggy

Charley Pride - Just Between You and Me with Lyri…:


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## OldLady

Just best wishes to Meatloaf.  Maybe he's getting a little old to be barging around on stage like that
"Paradise by the Dashboard Lights" is the greatest Havin' Fun tune of all time.


----------



## Alex.

*Father and Son (lyrics) - Cat Stevens *


----------



## skye

please .....you all my  friends here

...we like politics right? yes we do

but for  a second only.... come here dance a slow ..yes?

*Electric Light Orchestra - Need Her Love (Audio)*


----------



## Alex.

This reminds of my father and as I discuss this song, which my boy and I  cover, my son he looks at me with a wonder in his eyes.

*Cats In The Cradle-Harry Chapin *


----------



## skye

*Electric Light Orchestra - Mr. Blue Sky*



*fuck....  other..idiots? no LOL hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

* mr blue skye....nice tune.....thanks there.....*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alex.

*Joe Satriani - If I Could Fly *


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Kat




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## boedicca




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420

I got the call today, I didn't wanna hear
But I knew that it would come
An old true friend of ours was talkin' on the phone
She said you found someone
And I thought of all the bad luck,
And the struggles we went through
And how I lost me and you lost you
What are these voices outside love's open door
Make us throw off our contentment
And beg for something more?

I'm learning to live without you now
But I miss you sometimes
The more I know, the less I understand
All the things I thought I knew, I'm learning again
I've been tryin' to get down to the Heart of the Matter
But my will gets weak
And my thoughts seem to scatter
But I think it's about forgiveness
Forgiveness
Even if, even if you don't love me anymore


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## hjmick




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Kat




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Bad Seed Rising- Bad seed rising


----------



## CremeBrulee

Sweet cowbell.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Disturbed- The Sound Of Silence


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Heathens- twenty one pilots


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

James Bay - Let it go


----------



## CremeBrulee

Kenny Powers....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony*
**


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Slash & Myles Kennedy MAX Sessions - Sweet Child O' Mine*
**
*Myles Kennedy♥*


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Alter Bridge - Rise Today*
**


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Alice In Chains - I Stay Away*

**


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## mamooth

Äijö, by Värttinä. Värttinä is a Finnish folk band that's been around for about 30 years, with a constantly changing cast.

This piece, from around 2001, has sort of a death metal flavor. With accordions. And scary but hot Finnish women.

To answer the question "Are they supposed to be witches?", not really. The Finnish shamanic tradition is totally different from western ideas of witchcraft. The bit starting at 3:22 is kind of a prayer/curse to drive away a serpent spirit.


----------



## skye

*Van Morrison - Be Thou My Vision*


----------



## skye

beautiful...Van is a great artist....a soul artist
*van morrison - see me through*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## skye

I'm still listening to Van  Morrison....

*Van Morrison - Have I Told You Lately That I Love You*


----------



## skye

*Peter Gabriel - Sky Blue*


----------



## JustAnotherNut

ummm....yeah


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Michelle420

Black and orange stray cat sittin' on a fence 
Ain't got enough dough to pay the rent 
I'm flat broke, but I don't care 
I strut right by with my tail in the air 

Stray cat strut, I'm a (Ladies' cat)
I'm a feline Casanova (Hey, man, that's where it's at) 
Get a shoe thrown at me from a mean old man 
Get my dinner from a garbage can 

Meow
Yeah, don't cross my path 

I don't bother chasing mice around, oh, no
I slink down the alley looking for a fight 
Howling to the moonlight on a hot summer night 
Singin' the blues while the lady cats cry
"Wild stray cat, you're a real gone guy
I wish I could be as carefree and wild
But I got cat class, and I got cat style"


----------



## Michelle420

really good


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

"School" by Supertramp

Supertramp - School (1975)


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Ain't We Funkin' Now - Brothers Johnson


----------



## Vikrant

Calvin Harris & Disciples - How Deep Is Your Love


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

September - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## konradv

Elmore James- It Hurts Me Too


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## PredFan

I can never seem to get videos to work here.

Right now I'm into The Cars.


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

A Doorway? - Human League


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## skye

Another great cover of the amazing song "You Belong To Me" from the 1930s , with Annie Lennox


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Dreamin - Cozmik Law


----------



## hjmick




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Lonely Nights - Pablo Cruise


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

2112 - Rush


----------



## longknife




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Blinded By Rainbows - Rolling Stones


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Rock It - Master P


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Go Down Gamblin - BS&T


----------



## whoisit




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Sia - Eye of the Needle*

**


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Sarah McLachlan's new release:


*Sarah McLachlan – The Long Goodbye*


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*P!nk - Just Like Fire*


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Sia -  Cheap Thrills


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*X Ambassadors - Unsteady*


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

**
*Bishop Briggs - River*


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Cage The Elephant - Trouble*


----------



## baileyn45




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Hair - Lady Gaga


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Sia - Big Girls Cry*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Reeling in the Years - Steely Dan


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

it's just like I like the name of the group  The Chainsmokers    

it happens I like song too

Closer


----------



## skye

Drifter thank you....today was the first time in my life I heard that song...first time.....totally love it....and

I appreciate you like it too...makes me happy some of our friend here like what we post ..


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Lay back, relax, spark one up and enjoy the ethereal sounds of Wind of Change from 1974's Hall of the Mountain Grill, by Hawkwind


----------



## Kat




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Sucker for Pain - Lil Wayne, Wiz Khalifa & Imagine Dragons w/ Logic & Ty Dolla $ign ft X Ambassadors*

**


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Preach - Daniel Johns*


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Ginny Blackmore - Bones*

**


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Lana Del Rey - Young and Beautiful*

**


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Mazzy Star - Fade Into You ♥*

**


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Missy Higgins - Where I Stood*

**


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*James Blunt - Goodbye My Lover*

**


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

AnCap'n_Murica said:


>



Great song!!!!!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Switchfoot - Dare You To Move*

**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## AnCap'n_Murica




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

AnCap'n_Murica said:


>


Never heard this but listening now and I fucking love it..  You have great taste in music!


----------



## Michelle420

You got problems in your life of love
You got a broken heart
He's double dealin' with your best friend
That's when the teardrops star fella
Pick up the phone, i'm here alone
Or make a social call
Come right in, forget 'bout him
We'll have ourselves a ball hey

Dirty deeds, done dirt cheap


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Imagine Dragons - Demons*


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Gold Lion*

**


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Silverchair - Tomorrow*


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Pearl Jam - Alive*

**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## AnCap'n_Murica




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Sia - Breathe Me


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Sia - Chandelier*

**
*Yes, I love Sia ♥*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Paper in Fire - John Mellemcamp


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

AnCap'n_Murica said:


>


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

QuickHitCurepon said:


>


I love this song and that movie with Rodney Dangerfield LOL


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*"Breathe " By: Anna Nalick *


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Christina Perri - Jar of Hearts*

**


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Velvet Revolver - Fall To Pieces*


----------



## Stasha_Sz

From an Hullaballoo program circa 1965, The Vogues with their all time classic, Five O'clock World:


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Smuggler's Blues - Glenn Frey


----------



## Alan Stallion

*What You Know - Two Door Cinema Club*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sweet Disposition - The Temper Trap*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*If So - Atlas Genius*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Call It What You Want - Foster The People*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Ready To Go - Republica*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Walk Idiot Walk - The Hives*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Common People - Pulp*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Babies - Pulp*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Side - Travis*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Stasha_Sz

One of the four, (out of forty+), bands I actually got to see at this past weekend's Houston Open Air concert. (rain or shine... yeah, RIGHT!)
Fast thrash
Fast cars
Linda Vaughn (Miss Hurst 1:58)
Yep, this one has it all...
Ministry: Jesus Built My Hotrod


----------



## Tehon

Stasha_Sz said:


> One of the four, (out of forty+), bands I actually got to see at this past weekend's Houston Open Air concert. (rain or shine... yeah, RIGHT!)
> Fast thrash
> Fast cars
> Linda Vaughn (Miss Hurst 1:58)
> Yep, this one has it all...
> Ministry: Jesus Built My Hotrod


Gotta love Gibby Haynes.


----------



## Tehon

Stasha_Sz were you lucky enough to catch the Cavalera brothers?


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Stasha_Sz

Tehon said:


> Stasha_Sz were you lucky enough to catch the Cavalera brothers?


No, sorry, pretty much both days, we arrived in time to get thrown out "because of severe weather & lightning in the area." Literally, I saw/heard Ministry, The Cult, Slayer & Alice in Chains. That was it..., oh, Buckcherry was on the 3rd stage between Ministry & The Cult, but I never cared for them and had no desire to lose a good spot in front of the main stages to see them. There was an act on the "kiddie stage" Saturday when we arrived, but we could not get there before we had to exit, so not sure who that was. 
No Anthrax, No Chevelle, No Hellyeah... pretty crappy show all in all.


----------



## Tehon

Stasha_Sz said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stasha_Sz were you lucky enough to catch the Cavalera brothers?
> 
> 
> 
> No, sorry, pretty much both days, we arrived in time to get thrown out "because of severe weather & lightning in the area." Literally, I saw/heard Ministry, The Cult, Slayer & Alice in Chains. That was it..., oh, Buckcherry was on the 3rd stage between Ministry & The Cult, but I never cared for them and had no desire to lose a good spot in front of the main stages to see them. There was an act on the "kiddie stage" Saturday when we arrived, but we could not get there before we had to exit, so not sure who that was.
> No Anthrax, No Chevelle, No Hellyeah... pretty crappy show all in all.
Click to expand...

That sucks, Slayer is not a bad consolation though.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Tehon said:


> That sucks, Slayer is not a bad consolation though.


Yes, Slayer was awesome, so was Ministry. AiC hit all their main discography, The Cult left me with the impression that they would rather have been somewhere else.
Oh yeah, no Sevendust either... BUT there is to be a date at the Scout Bar in Clear Lake on the 18th featuring Sevendust and a couple other bands that got bumped by the weather. Stasha sez check it out!


----------



## Tehon

Stasha_Sz said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks, Slayer is not a bad consolation though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Slayer was awesome, so was Ministry. AiC hit all their main discography, The Cult left me with the impression that they would rather have been somewhere else.
> Oh yeah, no Sevendust either... BUT there is to be a date at the Scout Bar in Clear Lake on the 18th featuring Sevendust and a couple other bands that got bumped by the weather. Stasha sez check it out!
Click to expand...

Have a good time! I'm not in the Houston area, but I have a couple of shows lined up for next week so all is good.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Tehon said:


> Have a good time! I'm not in the Houston area, but I have a couple of shows lined up for next week so all is good.


Rock on dude! Good luck with your shows. (hope they are indoors!)
Make a post when you have a show in town so we can come down.


----------



## Tehon

Stasha_Sz said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good time! I'm not in the Houston area, but I have a couple of shows lined up for next week so all is good.
> 
> 
> 
> Rock on dude! Good luck with your shows. (hope they are indoors!)
> Make a post when you have a show in town so we can come down.
Click to expand...

Yep, indoors, I rarely go to festivals. I will be hanging with






And

And my most favorite

Can't wait.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Impenitent

Mandy Patinkin - Brother, Can You Spare a Dime?:


----------



## skye

I'm loving this!!!  ....

hope some like it too!




Can’t Sleep Love – Pentatonix


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Mahna Mahma - The Muppet Show*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Days Of Future Passed - The Moody Blues*


----------



## Alan Stallion




----------



## AnCap'n_Murica




----------



## Mertex




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## G.T.

i can hear the footsteps ♡


----------



## Stasha_Sz

From a "Great Patriotic War" anniversary celebration, this is Varvara performing live, the Russian folk classic, Katyusha:


----------



## skye

L. A. Woman - The Doors


----------



## skye

The Doors -   "The Spy" -


----------



## skye

Do you want to know a secret? 
Julian Assange is not in the Ecuadorian Embassy anymore. He is under CIA control in the USA.

Gee whiz.... there you are.


----------



## skye

Fergie - Life Goes On


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## skye

*not really them.....but hey...The Beatles - Where Have You Been All My Life *


----------



## skye

This is the real Mccoy...early Beatles ...the instrumental called ""Cry For a Shadow"  

This is a great tune IMO...


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Big Country - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

Roll Over Beethoven- Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## skye

Jimi Hendrix - Ezy Ryder


----------



## skye

I do not like L.A at all...nope no no


but I do like this song and Jim .... 

L. A. Woman - The Doors


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Muhammed

skye said:


> but I do like this song and Jim ....


It seems like ALL girls like 
Jim.


----------



## skye

Muhammed said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I do like this song and Jim ....
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like ALL girls like
> Jim.
Click to expand...



Yes Sir,

They do


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Alan Stallion

skye said:


> I do not like L.A at all...nope no no
> 
> 
> but I do like this song and Jim ....
> 
> L. A. Woman - The Doors



Was listening to this in the car after work today. Sounded really good today.


----------



## skye

Steely Dan- "  Dirty Work  "1972


----------



## NLT

I love me some Steely Dan


----------



## skye

one more?  love steely dan! 


steely dan - "barrytown"


----------



## Muhammed

It's not when they gonna stop, it's who is gonna stop 'em.


----------



## Crixus

Muhammed said:


>


----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Muhammed

Crixus said:


> Muhammed said:
Click to expand...



Those guys can't rock.


----------



## skye

I love you all very much


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## skye

I just discovered this  song .... and  wow!....I knew she had the most amazing voice ever .... amazing voice ......amazing song....

Cass Elliot - Didn't want to have to do it (The Lovin Spoonfull


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog

Now I just really loved the original SNL cast the most. G Radner had an amazing singing voice.


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## skye

Belushi  the best!


----------



## boedicca

chez boe is diggin' on Ziggy Stardust today.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

I live in a surfing village.....all health... all outdoors and good .....you know....no problems here.


1964 Beach boy Surfer Girl


----------



## skye

Not California though.

Never that

We are all conservatives here.


----------



## skye

Thank you Alex

We all love vintage here.


----------



## skye

60s or something....and  we like

*Beach Boys-In My Room*


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Thank you Alex
> 
> We all love vintage here.


I know......


----------



## skye

Beach Boys  "Don't Worry Baby"

all in vintage


----------



## Alex.

*The Beach Boys - God Only Knows*


----------



## Marianne




----------



## skye

loveeeee this  song


*Robbie Nevil - C'est La Vie*

**


----------



## skye

from Down Under, INXS - "Guns In The Sky"


----------



## Kosh




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Stasha_Sz

Only one thing can follow up Baby Metal, Rob Halford and an homework eating dog.
The Trashmen with Surfin Bird:


----------



## Michelle420

skye an oldie


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Still the same 'ol decent lazy eye 
Straight through your gaze 
That's why I said I relate 
I said we relate 
It's so fun to relate


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Oh nothing's gonna change my love for you
I wanna spend my life with you

Love is to share, mine is for you


----------



## skye

Baby I'm
Tired of toein' the line
Don't know why you wanna jump on me
Baby, baby, baby
It's makin' me cry

 LOL  love this song that I've posted a few times before


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Yeah, this is one of those tunes that I am embarrassed to admit that I really like. So let me pass that embarrassment around a bit. Mouth & MacNeal from 1972, How Do You Do?:
 
(What? You like it too? Thought so...)


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Theme song to Mary Tyler Moore Show (Love Is All Around)*

RIP Mary


----------



## skye

Alan Stallion said:


> *Theme song to Mary Tyler Moore Show (Love Is All Around)*
> 
> RIP Mary




Love it! Thank you for posting!


----------



## skye

Jimi Hendrix - Hear My Train A Comin'

hear my Trump's Train coming  


Jimi the best!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Mannix Theme Song*

RIP Joe Mannix (a.k.a., Mike Connors)


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

It could all be so simple
But you'd rather make it hard
Loving you is like a battle
And we both end up with scars
Tell me, who I have to be
To get some reciprocity
No one loves you more than me
And no one ever will......


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Kat

Like old. LOL


----------



## Kat




----------



## namvet




----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> Not California though.
> 
> Never that
> 
> We are all conservatives here.





Awwww give California a chance.  i live there you know.


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Yarddog said:


> View attachment 109914



Fuck yeah


----------



## namvet




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Coyote

I love Eric Bibb...he and his father Leon Bibb did an album together, and this was one of the songs.


Oh, had I a golden thread 
And a needle so fine 
I'd weave a magic strand
Of rainbow design 
Of rainbow design
In it I'd weave the courage
Of women giving birth 
In it I'd weave the innocence 
Of the children over all the earth 
Children of all the earth 

Eva Cassidy also did a version..


----------



## Coyote

Eric and Leon Bibb: 500 miles...a song for all the worlds refugees


----------



## Michelle420

nobody knows you
When you're down and out.
In your pocket, not one penny,
And as for friends, you don't have any.

When you finally get back up on your feet again,
Everybody wants to be your old long-lost friend.
Said it's mighty strange, without a doubt,
Nobody knows you when you're down and out.


----------



## skye

B52s Big Bird


----------



## skye

B52s   " Follow Your Bliss "  -   instrumental

from just yesterday 1989


----------



## Comrade Johnson

skye said:


> B52s   " Follow Your Bliss "  -   instrumental
> 
> from just yesterday 1989



A great band....


----------



## skye

Comrade Johnson said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> B52s   " Follow Your Bliss "  -   instrumental
> 
> from just yesterday 1989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great band....
Click to expand...



Absolutely! 
And that instrumental "Follow Your Bliss" is amazing, in my opinion.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Comrade Johnson

skye said:


> Absolutely!
> And that instrumental "Follow Your Bliss" is amazing, in my opinion.



When I was a student, it chanced that I got an audio cassette with them. It was a very good cassete (of a Japanese firm, produced in the US) and a very good recording. Before I listened heavy metal only and didn't know that other kinds of music might be that good too


----------



## skye

The B-52's - Ain't It A Shame


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

and of course

The B-52's - "Love Shack" (Official Music Video)

wanna dance?


----------



## Alan Stallion

I love the way Kate and Cindy harmonized on this...

*Roam - The B-52's*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Foreplay / Long Time - Boston*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lass Mich Dein Pirat Sein - Nena*


----------



## Comrade Johnson

The best girls' band ever


----------



## skye

still with them....

The B-52's - Eyes Wide Open


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

The B-52's - "Tell It Like It T-I-S" (Official Music Video)
 TELL 

IT

LIKE

IT

IS


----------



## featherlite

She really had it all at one point


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

You want a hot body? You want a Bugatti?
You want a Maserati? You better work bitch
You want a Lamborghini? Sippin' martinis?
Look hot in a bikini? You better work bitch
You wanna live fancy? Live in a big mansion?
Party in France?
You better work bitch, you better work bitch


----------



## featherlite

drifter said:


> You want a hot body? You want a Bugatti?
> You want a Maserati? You better work bitch
> You want a Lamborghini? Sippin' martinis?
> Look hot in a bikini? You better work bitch
> You wanna live fancy? Live in a big mansion?
> Party in France?
> You better work bitch, you better work bitch


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Stasha_Sz

From an 1970 EP, these are German prog-rockers Amon Düül II with their "hit" Archangels Thunderbird. To be played at maximum volume:


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

ok ladies ......go spread the news.... well....you do have good taste like us ...don't you LOL

this is another  great tune   from us....to yous  lol! 

The Chainsmokers & Coldplay - Something Just Like This


----------



## skye

another version of this monumental song^^^ I just put up there LOL

monumental?

hehe

yes

I love this song....me loves....hmmmm ....a lot .....hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## skye

thank you (((drifter))) I appreciate that you like this tune!^^^

it's amazing!


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> thank you (((drifter))) I appreciate that you like this tune!^^^
> 
> it's amazing!



Just listening tonight. Thank you for posting the music


----------



## skye

drifter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you (((drifter))) I appreciate that you like this tune!^^^
> 
> it's amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just listening tonight. Thank you for posting the music
Click to expand...



you are welcome!!

this song....I love    particularly  "Something Just Like This"

we are on the same page here lol


----------



## skye

he sings about the past ...Hercules and the Empire....among other things ....beautiful..


----------



## skye

I have to go now! muah! 

bye bye y'all!


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marianne




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420

Help me
I think I'm falling
In love again
When I get that crazy feeling
I know I'm in trouble again
I'm in trouble
'Cause you're a rambler and a gambler
And a sweet talking ladies man
And you love your lovin'
But not like you love your freedom

Help me
I think I'm falling
In love too fast
It's got me hoping for the future
And worrying about the past
'Cause I've seen some hot, hot blazes
Come down to smoke and ash
We love our lovin'
But not like we love our freedom

Didn't it feel good
We were sitting there talking
Or lying there not talking
Didn't it feel good
You dance with the lady
With the hole in her stocking
Didn't it feel good
Didn't it feel good

Help me
I think I'm falling
In love with you
Are you going to let me go there by myself
That's such a lonely thing to do
Both of us flirting around
Flirting and flirting
Hurting too
We love our lovin'
But not like we love our freedom​


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## skye

another treat for all my friends here

KYGO - Firestone ft. Conrad Sewell (Official Video)


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

In this world, if you read the papers, darling,
You know everybody's fighting with each other.
You got no one you can count on, dear,
Not even your own brother.
So if someone comes along,
He gonna give you love and affection,
I'd say get it while you can, yeah,
Honey, get it while you can, yeah,
Honey, grab it while you can,
Don't you turn your back on love, no, no, no.
When you're loving somebody, baby,
You're taking a gamble against some sorrow.
But who knows, baby,
'Cause we may not be here tomorrow.
And if anybody comes along,
He gonna give you love and affection,
I'd say get it while you can, yeah!


----------



## Michelle420

A woman left lonely will soon grow tired of waiting,
She'll do crazy things, yeah, on lonely occasions.
A simple conversation for the new men now and again
Makes a touchy situation when a good face come into your head.
And when she gets lonely, she's thinking 'bout her man,
She knows he's taking her for granted, yeah yeah,
Honey, she doesn't understand, no no no no! 

Well, the fevers of the night, they burn an unloved woman
Yeah, those red-hot flames try to push old love aside.
A woman left lonely, she's the victim of her man, yes she is.
When he can't keep up his own way, good Lord,
She's got to do the best that she can, yeah!
A woman left lonely, Lord, that lonely girl,​


----------



## skye

Francesco Gabbani - Occidentali's Karma


----------



## skye

Wet Wet Wet -       "Maybe I'm In Love"


----------



## skye

One last song  -    


 WET WET WET - "Morning"


GN   y'all


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## skye

OMD - Souvenir(HQ)


----------



## Marianne




----------



## skye

I know people don't like atomic bombs and things....
So I will post this other video with the same  song I posted  "Souvenir"
it's not so disturbing


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Folsom Prison Blues/Pinball Wizard Mashup - Puddles Pity Party*


----------



## Michelle420

Some people want it all
But I don't want nothing at all
If it ain't you baby

Some just want everything
But everything means nothing
If I ain't got you


----------



## skye

me likes...

Luke Bryan - Fast

for Mr Jones


----------



## skye

From Australia most beautiful country music...

*Keith Urban Break On Me Live *


**


----------



## skye

one more with Keith Urban
with some Carrie Underwood??..never heard of her....it's like I don't care...
but
you go Keith Urban you are the  one  who  matters not her


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## JOSweetHeart

skye said:


> one more with Keith Urban
> with some Carrie Underwood??..never heard of her....it's like I don't care...
> but
> you go Keith Urban you are the  one  who  matters not her


If you have never heard of Carrie, you can rest easy because in my opinion you haven't missed a thing.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. To me, she is one of the most over rated people on the radio.


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Tether - Eric Prydz vs. Chvrches*


----------



## skye

a lil music break my friends? go on....yes???


Jamie Cullum - Get Your Way


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## MaryL

Anyone remember radio? AM? Amplitude Modulation? It still exist. I am listening to Cream, Whiter shade of pale. Some  real tunes their do still exist, to paraphrase Shakespeare. Ok I made that part up, But AM isn't dead YET.  Now am listening to Iran pop, Niaz, Beni Beni...good stuff. Damn.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

skye said:


> Wet Wet Wet -       "Maybe I'm In Love"


Skye! Wet?


----------



## Coyote

Warren Zevon -  miss ya dude..


----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

Well it's alll right...going to the end of the line...


----------



## Coyote

and I'm sitting here playing soltaire with my pearl handled deck....


----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

Will you comfort me in my time of need
Can you take away the pain of a hurtful deeds
Cause when we need it most there's no rain at all....


----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


>



I love that one Froggy!  Growing up....Tom Leher, Burl Ives, Kingston Trio, Peter, Paul and Mary....Simon and Garfunkle....Arlo...Pete Seeger...all good friends


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> Will you comfort me in my time of need
> Can you take away the pain of a hurtful deeds
> Cause when we need it most there's no rain at all....


You on a roll girl


----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

And Beatles back at ya sweetie


----------



## Coyote

And then...there is Clapton.....


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


>



Now that's one I haven't heard.....


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> And Beatles back at ya sweetie


Great one Coyote.


----------



## Coyote

Love the one you're with...


----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

Odetta....and unforgettable voice


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> Odetta....and unforgettable voice


Love it


----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

That's funny...because...kind of a play on words, what I'm listening to now is Ryan Adams...Time of Need...


----------



## Coyote

Arlo....City of New Orleans


----------



## Alan Stallion

Stuck in my head the last two weeks and I still can't get enough of this 80s new wave classic....

*Space Age Love Song - A Flock Of Seagulls*


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

forget Sweden....It's Italy that rules now..... well....in a sense they have alway ruled ...yes?

*E tu come stai? Claudio Baglioni*


----------



## skye

so right Claudio Baglioni  yes?





yes...I belong there

Claudio Baglioni - Niente Più -


----------



## skye

Claudio.... whatever

well

yes Claudio


----------



## skye

do we have too European taste here?

LOL  do we?

then may be we do have.....cool then....

it is what it is.... yes?


----------



## skye

one more and then I go

oh

hmm

Claudio Baglioni-E tu


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Mama (Madre Dolcissima) - Zucchero Fornaciari*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Time To Say Goodbye (Con Te Partirò) - Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## esthermoon

skye said:


> one more and then I go
> 
> oh
> 
> hmm
> 
> Claudio Baglioni-E tu


Wonderful song! Unfortunately I can understand just few words


----------



## Ringel05

This one popped into my head this morning.  His vocal range and the song's composition still brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## esthermoon

skye said:


> forget Sweden....It's Italy that rules now..... well....in a sense they have alway ruled ...yes?
> 
> *E tu come stai? Claudio Baglioni*


Ho girato e rigirato
Ho girato e rigirato


----------



## skye

Jamie Cullum - My Yard


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

"When You Got a Good Thing " - Lady Antebellum -


----------



## skye

Lady Antebellum - "Golden"


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marianne




----------



## skye

me liking this ... this second....

SLIDE - Calvin Harris


----------



## skye

but this one?   this one I really like!

want to dance Sir?

Jax Jones - You Don't Know Me


----------



## skye

skye said:


> me liking this ... this second....
> 
> SLIDE - Calvin Harris




Still liking and enjoying this very much.....a lot


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Marianne




----------



## skye

It's the intensity of the 80s that  comes back into 2017 ....like it was all new..... 

then is now....but then is not now... too many great and  beautiful  people dead

hard to explain


----------



## skye

moving on into the 90s.....lots of intensity there too


----------



## froggy




----------



## skye

going back....way back......


----------



## skye

..do you remember

love you  all the same if you don't  LOL


----------



## Alan Stallion

I'm on a *China Crisis* kick right now

*Working With Fire And Steel*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Arizona Sky - China Crisis*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Wishful Thinking - China Crisis*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Understudy - China Crisis*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## namvet




----------



## Michelle420

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



That's cool, like it a lot.


----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

Keith Urban - Little Bit Of Everything


----------



## namvet

Happy Birthday


----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

Niall Horan - Slow Hands


----------



## namvet

birthday girl


----------



## skye

Sly and The Family Stone - Family Affair


----------



## skye

I
just
love
that
song                        ^^^


----------



## skye

love this one too from the same group 

SLY & THE FAMILY STONE - IF YOU WANT ME TO STAY


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Atomic - Blondie*


----------



## skye

skye said:


> love this one too from the same group
> 
> SLY & THE FAMILY STONE - IF YOU WANT ME TO STAY





I am loving this song  ^^^^^ ......((((very nice and satisfying )))


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## skye

vibes from Spain .....OLE

Rosario Flores - "Ese Beso"


----------



## skye

Rosario  Flores  from Spain ...daughter of Lola Flores Rip  ...your mom must be  so proud of you Rosario  
We love you Rosario


----------



## skye

your mother was amazing....no children of hers will be better than her mom

Bless Lola Flores


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Chelsea - Stefy*
(with the late great Adam West as The Judge)


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## skye

ADORE


----------



## skye

Amy Shark - ADORE YOU   ^^^^   forgot to put name


----------



## skye

love the name of the song "Adore"  adore and love....all of you!


----------



## Stasha_Sz

1977's release of Quark Strangeness and Charm saw yet another rotation of the ever revolving door in Hawkwind personnel. Gone were Nik Turner and Alan Powell, Lemmy having already been sacked after his Montreal drug bust, in were Bob Calvert and Ade Shaw. Calvert immediately put his stamp on the band with his unmistakable vocals, and edgy SF inspired lyrics, which helped produce one of the tightest recordings the band ever made, also one of the more successful, reaching #30 on the UK charts.
This is one of the seminal recordings from the album, Spirit of the Age, on a vintage promo video that pretty well captures the oddness that was always Hawkwind:


----------



## danielpalos

twerking videos with music


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross

lol


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## ScienceRocks




----------



## skye

Still with Central American ,  nice,  slow, sweet,  salsa music...

Juan Luis Guerra - "bachata rosa"


----------



## skye

I just adore that song ^^^^

I will burn it into a CD 

so I can listen to it while I am driving in my car....over and over LOL


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

80's mood


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

I love and admire Spain... because of their family values and their religion .....because of their tradition....bless


Rosario - Algo Contigo


----------



## skye




----------



## skye

and my love and respect towards latin american and Spanish culture   from back then  ... from now too .....from the 30s and 40s   I posted this once before.... 


Family rules !!!!!




once more yes?


----------



## skye

I love and I admire Spanish culture...I'm talking Spain now.

Some Central American countries too...great music

And so much love for South America.....mainly Argentina and Chile

So there you have it.


----------



## skye

A blast from the past

But a worthwhile blast LOL


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> I love and I admire Spanish culture...I'm talking Spain now.
> 
> Some Central American countries too...great music
> 
> And so much love for South America.....mainly Argentina and Chile
> 
> So there you have it.



Yeah, fuck that $50 guitar-hocking guy, Esteban? . I'm talking Paella and Charo.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict

skye said:


> A blast from the past
> 
> But a worthwhile blast LOL


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

THE POLICE - DOES EVERYONE STARE


----------



## skye

Spirits in the material World The Police


----------



## skye

with this Police song I say good night....nite nite


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## skye

dancing anybody, yes? 


Ed Sheeran - Shape of You


----------



## skye

for all of you ignorami LOL

Love this tune


----------



## skye

so much love .....so much my..GOD


----------



## skye

Reminds me of Beatles circa 1970s


Rogue Valley "Hummingbird"


----------



## skye

(((with love  to all my friends  )))

so beautiful..."Slack Water"  by Rogue Valley


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## namvet

bye bye


----------



## Iceweasel

This is my kind of tunes, dude's got it going on....


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

namvet said:


>





Great tune never heard it before, added to my favorites, thank you!


----------



## Yarddog

Just had to add one more Cornell song,  cause I really love this acoustic version.


----------



## namvet

skye said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great tune never heard it before, added to my favorites, thank you!
Click to expand...


it was the exit music to the movie wall street


----------



## danielpalos

Don't play your silly chic games, chics.  

In modern times, nice girls give us a good reason to practice with them, just for fun.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

smooth....good weed smoking music


----------



## wsucram15

live 2016
AND lazuli new album 2016 je te lassie  ce monde  (Ill leave this world)
Great band..in any language!!!!


----------



## wsucram15

wsucram15 said:


> live 2016
> AND lazuli new album 2016 je te lassie  ce monde  (Ill leave this world)
> Great band..in any language!!!!




You are welcome enjoy..here is another in case you never heard of them which I doubt...one of my all time favorite songs.
If you want more of them..look up Jonsi.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## skye

HELLO AMERICA!   Def Leppard  

Happy 4th  of July! 

GOD Bless Trump!


----------



## skye

*Supertramp -  - Get Your Act Together*


----------



## skye

way back...so way back ...so so so ....we can't even remember...


1970s totally precious....totally here even it's  no more


----------



## skye

still the 70s... "On the radio" Donna Summers


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

*-Bette Midler-1972*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Stasha_Sz

While researching for a future thread on military marches from around the world, I stumbled onto this Slovenian group performing a Slovene marching song from around the turn of the 20th century with a more modern pop feel. Being a softy for pretty girl singers, I had to share it with you all. This is Prifarci & Vocabella with Tjaša Cigut, performing Regiment Po Cesti Gre, (The Regiment Marches on the Street):


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Tehon




----------



## skye

Some country music? yes? ok here we go


----------



## skye

*  Luke Bryan - Fast*


----------



## skye

I love that song  ^^^^


----------



## skye

From Australia ....nite  y'all

*Keith Urban - Long Hot Summer*


**


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Alan Stallion

*NBC's Wimbledon End Theme ("World Champions" by Keith Mansfield)*


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## skye

more country yes?


*Thomas Rhett - Star Of The Show *


----------



## skye

Ronan Keating - When You Say Nothing at All


----------



## skye

*Thomas Rhett - T-Shirt *


----------



## skye

why ....oh why ....I am posting this?


it's because I really like it??????????


or because it brings memories....or cause I want it back?


hmmmmmm all of that and then some 


love y'all 


*The Love You Save*


----------



## skye

Do you want to know a secret? I really like the Jackson Five


----------



## skye

Great music! ^^^


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wyatt earp

PixieStix said:


>




That was the 1st 8 track I ever bought, I saved up my money for that one.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp

skye said:


> why ....oh why ....I am posting this?
> 
> 
> it's because I really like it??????????
> 
> 
> or because it brings memories....or cause I want it back?
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm all of that and then some
> 
> 
> love y'all
> 
> 
> *The Love You Save*




Cute cute cute cute and cute av picture Skye..


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## skye

Love love........





*Kygo feat. Will Heard - Nothing Left *


----------



## skye

Still listening to that  one.... above ^^^    

....I just love it!


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Kosh




----------



## Alan Stallion

*You And Me Tonight - Déjà*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Are You Single - Aurra*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Just A Touch Of Love - Slave*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Dancin' In The Key Of Life - Steve Arrington*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Gentle On My Mind - Glen Campbell*


----------



## IsaacNewton

The German version of this is by far the best.


----------



## IsaacNewton

I used to sing this in the car as a young child, my brother and sister hated it and always wanted me to stop but mother and father insisted I continue. Har!


----------



## skye

*Cara Delevingne - I Feel Everything *


----------



## skye

One last before I go.... my fab musical from the late 1970s 

 -  "All That Jazz" (1979)    -  directed by Bob Fosse

love love love


----------



## skye

I love this

song?

I love it


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Passion - Rod Stewart*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Passionate Kisses - Lucinda Williams*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Talk About The Passion - R.E.M.*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Passion - Cardenia*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Power And The Passion - Midnight Oil*


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## MaryL




----------



## skye

Love and love  LOL ....there's  so much  love here, when it comes to the right sound in music...I know...  .........


GOD I so much love this.....it's different  I know...love


*Childish Gambino - Red Bone *


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Something - The Beatles*


----------



## ScienceRocks




----------



## ScienceRocks




----------



## ScienceRocks




----------



## Alan Stallion

"*Svefn-g-englar*" by Icelandic band *Sigur Rós*. The video features the Perlan Theatre Group, an Icelandic acting troupe of men and women with Downs syndrome...


----------



## Snouter

My first concert was BOSTON at the long lost New Haven Coliseum.  My second was Zeppelin at MSG June 1977.  I have to do research as far as which day.  I am pretty sure I skipped the Staples "rock n roll" high school a day and was the only student there who went to the show.


----------



## skye

*The Script - Rain*


----------



## skye

*Ace of Base - Don't Turn Around*


----------



## skye

Ok... so can we dance now??? 


let's go...

*C'est La Vie*


----------



## skye

^^^  
C'est La Vie...that's just the way it goes


just for fun? dancing yes???


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## skye

again...

I just like this tonight ...once more...c'est la vie ou lalala

ou lala  ....parlez french? yes I do...no I don't...who gives a.....


*C'est La Vie  *


----------



## Gracie

Said it before, will say it again: I could watch/listen to this over and over and over. John Tesh and Robert Mirabal. Vid quality visual is not great, but the sound is awesome. And the song? Beautiful.
I wanna be up there with them, dancing.


----------



## skye

*Pet Shop Boys - Domino Dancing*


----------



## skye

the best from them

*Pet Shop Boys - Liberation*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Protection - Massive Attack featuring Tracey Thorn*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*All Mine - Portishead*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Jóga - Björk*


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## skye

*Shakin' Stevens - You Drive Me Crazy*


----------



## skye

more

this particularly good....  the best


----------



## skye

Then It wouldn't be fair  not to post this   great version too....love both!  

*Rocky Burnette Tired of toein´the line (1980)*


**


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Alan Stallion

RIP Troy Gentry

*Back When I Knew It All - Montgomery Gentry*


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Alan Stallion

RIP Don Williams

*You're My Best Friend - Don Williams*


----------



## skye

I love this one....hmmm 


*Eric Clapton - Love Comes To Everyone *


----------



## skye

George's version.....totally amazing


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sirius/Eye In The Sky - Alan Parsons Project*


----------



## impuretrash




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

I'm just loving this tune tonight....nice...

*Childish Gambino - Redbone*


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Wish I Knew You - The Revivalists*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Everything Now - Arcade Fire*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Shadow - Chromatics*


----------



## skye

and thissssssssss ohhhhhhhhhhhh love 


*Calvin Harris - Feels (Official Video) ft. Pharrell Williams, Katy Perry, Big Sean*


----------



## skye

A fun  version   cover of my song above...  

*Calvin Harris - Feels ft. Pharrell Williams, Katy Perry, Big Sean cover by LeniStar*


----------



## skye

omigod!!!!!! he did it in the   late 50s early 60s  Doo-Wop style!   I'm in love!

..... I'm in love I adore this  song   that much  

*Thomas Rhett - Sweetheart (Static Video)*


----------



## skye

do you want to dance? ^^^


----------



## skye

yes?


----------



## skye

dance.

come here.


----------



## skye

so?

you like the song "Sweetheart"?  I adore it  hehe

by Thomas  Rhett 

to hear your opinions it's like pulling teeth  from you people

I love you all the same


----------



## IsaacNewton

One of the best comedy bits ever done I think.


----------



## skye

stupid but I like it! haaaaaa




*Bruno Mars - That’s What I Like [Official Video]*


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## skye

so  I like this, the harmonies of this tune , ok? now kill me

*Alizee - Moi Lolita - live (HQ)*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

drifter said:


>





That is my number 1 song of MJ!   Amazing song!


----------



## Gracie

drifter said:


>


I miss his music ^


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is my number 1 song of MJ!   Amazing song!
Click to expand...


I LOVE this song, the lyrics too.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

drifter said:


>




Another winner! 

Amazing tune!


----------



## skye

drifter said:


>





Can't stop listening now! LOL....it's going to be a whole night session....love this!


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## skye

and I post this again....... is so sexy and beautiful... and  it is all in black and white nostalgia!

what's there not to love my dears????????????? muah LOL

SUPERTRAMP


----------



## Michelle420

Suddenly life has new meaning to me
There's beauty up above and things we never take notice of
You wake up suddenly you're in love


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Anna Sun - Walk The Moon*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## tinydancer




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

God  Bless and Comfort those who lost loved ones in Vegas...

Blessings and RIP (((my brothers and sisters... WE  LOVE YOU!  May GOD be with you)))


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Daily Nightly - The Monkees*


----------



## IsaacNewton

Alan Stallion said:


> *Daily Nightly - The Monkees*



Psychodelic man. I've never heard this Monkey's song. It's different.


----------



## IsaacNewton

"So Rhema what do you want to do when you grow up?"
"I already grew up, what else you got?"


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Tehon




----------



## tinydancer

We were just talking about the days of PC in our faces for everything.  We went to an Eddie Murphy concert at the Gardens. Opening music act was the Weather Girls.

Enjoy. We just laughed our ass off again at how wonderfully outrageous it was.


----------



## skye

Country is closer to GOD now more than ever!

GOD Bless country and country fans...  Country closer to GOD  today....than ever before

*Aaron Watson - Outta Style*


----------



## skye

*Chris Janson - Fix A Drink (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Feel Love - Blue Man Group featuring Venus Hum (Annette Strean)*


----------



## skye

my my my we are liking this my friends



*Maroon 5 - What Lovers Do*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lauren - Men I Trust*


----------



## skye

*Sam Hunt - Body Like A Back Road (Audio)*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

*Jimi Hendrix - Hear My Train A Comin' *

*Jimi ....hear my Trump train coming! I love you Jimi ...*


----------



## skye

I know I posted this not long ago

but music I love never dies for me.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

_whose sorry now?_


----------



## featherlite




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

From the concert I just got back from...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> From the concert I just got back from...



Here's the full concert:


----------



## skye

Shall we revisit this one then, yes we shall.

*Robbie Nevil - C'est La Vie*


**


----------



## Dale Smith

Bad ass jam by Donald Fagan of Steely Dan fame........awesome bass line.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Annie Lennox and Dave Stewart pre-Eurythmics

*I Only Want To Be With You - The Tourists*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*In The Hall Of The Mountain King - Edvard Grieg*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Piece Of My Heart - Erma Franklin*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Forever And For Always - Shania Twain*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Lighthouse's Tale - Nickel Creek*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Side - Travis*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Wrong Impression - Natalie Imbruglia*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Blower's Daughter - Damien Rice (featuring Lisa Hannigan)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Existential Blues {live} - Tom "T-Bone" Stankus*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Stairway To Gilligan's Island - Little Roger & the Goosebumps*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Homecoming Queen's Got A Gun - Julie Brown*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Baba O'Riley - Blue Man Group featuring Tracy Bonham*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the concert I just got back from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the full concert:
Click to expand...


Depeche Mode's Hollywood Bowl Finale: A Sing-a-Long, Surprise Oldies & Oodles of '90s Hits


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Here It Goes Again - OK Go*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Pork And Beans - Weezer*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Not If You Were The Last Junkie On Earth - The Dandy Warhols*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Bodyrock - Moby*


----------



## skye

yeah country love....
*Zac Brown Band - No Hurry*


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict

Never a bad time to post this


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Tehon




----------



## skye

I'm revisiting this because it's worthwhile.




*When You Got a Good Thing - Lady Antebellum - *


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

*Camila Cabello - Havana *


----------



## skye

*Shakin' Stevens - Pink Champagne*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

*Tina Turner - Steamy windows (1989)*


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Where Did I Go Wrong {extended mix} - UB40*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Working On It - Chris Rea*


----------



## Michelle420

I'm in a Beatles mood but unfortunately, there are only covers available.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Stuck inside these four walls
Sent inside forever
Never seeing no one
Nice again like you
Mama you, mama you.....


----------



## Alan Stallion

Original FNM singer Chuck Mosley passed away 9 November 2017...

*We Care A Lot - Faith No More*


----------



## skye

I posted this another great thread! 

But I am posting it here again...

love it just love it!

(yes it is vintage)


*Bobby Darin - Moore - 1962 *


----------



## skye

*The B-52's - "Legal Tender" (Official Music Video)*


----------



## skye

I love this so much I will post it here too.
I just love this everything about it.

*Goblins from Mars - Cold Blooded Love *


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

*Arc North ft. Krista Marina - Meant To Be *

hope some of you

like


----------



## skye

keeping an eye on that song! ^^^  love it so


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Since I Left You - The Avalanches*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Starry Eyes - The Records*


----------



## skye

from far far away.... still in my mind.... these songs are always in my mind....even if I never knew them personally ....the times seems to be in my mind and soul.... those far away times....not that you people will ever understand it...meh ...not that I would expect you to understand it....meh...of course I would not expect anything from you people.


----------



## Zander

This is really great.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

Keeping an eye on this one too, my friends !!  

*Unknown Brain - Inspiration *

**


----------



## skye

For everybody here and beyond here.....  for all  of my friends .....love  each and everyone of them..... and I wish a very Happy Christmas to  them!






*Sia - Underneath The Mistletoe*


----------



## Alan Stallion

RIP Pat DiNizio...

*A Girl Like You - The Smithereens*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Blood And Roses - The Smithereens*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Behind The Wall Of Sleep - The Smithereens*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Only A Memory - The Smithereens*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*House We Used To Live In - The Smithereens*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Yesterday Girl - The Smithereens*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Something - The Beatles*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Rain - The Beatles*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lady Madonna - The Beatles*


----------



## hjmick




----------



## skye

*Enya - The Spirit Of Christmas Past*


----------



## skye

*Maroon 5, Julia Michaels - Help Me Out *


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Fairytale of New York - The Pogues featuring Kirsty MacColl*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Common People - Pulp*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Get It Right Next Time - Gerry Rafferty*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Already Love - George Tandy Jr.*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Past, Present And Future - The Shangri-Las*


----------



## Michelle420

Hello Hooray Let the show begin
I've been ready
Hello Hooray Let the lights grow dim
I've been ready
Ready as this audience that's coming here to dream
Loving every second, every moment, every scream
I've been waiting so long to sing my song
And I've been waiting so long for this thing to come
Yeah I've been thinking so long I was the only one


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Blue On Black - Kenny Wayne Shepherd*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Firecracker - Mass Production*


----------



## skye

This is  a beautiful thread  you started  AngelsNDemons We love you ...you are the best!

*Chris Lane - Take Back Home Girl ft Tori Kelly*


----------



## skye

so beautiful....for all of you...(((Merry Chritsmas)))   love


*Alan Jackson - Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas*


----------



## skye

and so.....again

this is very close to my heart to my  past to my family and relatives  who lived through those years and are now gone...

because it's Christmas 1961 .....with all my love ....to all of you my dears who are gone ....with all my heart


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

This song needs to be covered or remastered; but conceptually great.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

My conscious mind has been .....so   much  into the early 1980s.. lately....so many are gone ....but I still have them in my mind and heart 

Australia




bu then....if you were posted to Denmark  from OZ ... yes....in the 80s..this what you heard too...Bless them


----------



## skye

like these ignoramous care about this! 

fun fun fun love y'all LOL


----------



## skye

Heartbreaker is a very nice song.....

few lyrics below ok?


Why do you have to be a heartbreaker
when I was being what you want me to be?

why


and blah blah...

very nice  nice song


----------



## skye

"Heartbraker" still the 80s...
great version too


----------



## skye

Because I love y'all (almost...almost all) here

I share this song ....with my brothers mainly

also with my 

sisters


love country music


*William Michael Morgan - "Vinyl"*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*It Ain't My Fault - Brothers Osbourne*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Alan Stallion

Let's go back to 1979...

*Driver's Seat - Sniff 'n' the Tears*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Bad Case Of Loving You (Doctor, Doctor) - Robert Palmer*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Fool In The Rain - Led Zeppelin*


----------



## Jroc




----------



## skye

Still a little sad by Dolores death....I was a great fan of  The Cranberries.


*The Cranberries - Animal Instinct*


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Don't Change - INXS*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*She Sells Sanctuary - The Cult*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I wonder if Tony Clifton ever sang this one:


----------



## Alan Stallion

RIP Dennis Edwards

*Don't Look Any Further - Dennis Edwards & Siedah Garrett*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Just My Imagination - The Temptations*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Ball Of Confusion - The Temptations*


----------



## skye

*Andra & Mara - Sweet Dreams *


----------



## skye

I'm listening to this  too, today ...




*Brett Eldredge - No Stopping You*


----------



## skye

Take You Out Tonight · Joe Kraemer


----------



## ScienceRocks




----------



## Tehon




----------



## skye

....in a Latin American mood ....wohooo .....dance.... it's so amazing!   samba and cumbia! love  that music ......so much rhythm.....so much fun 



Juan Luis Guerra here of course....."La Travesia" .....translation it's like "The Trip"? journey? he is  looking for the perfect love? you know.....


----------



## skye

*The Greatest Man I Never Knew - Reba Mcentire*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

a little dance here? want to? yes ....ok .... 


*Mark Ronson - Uptown Funk ft. Bruno Mars*


----------



## skye

Share with my friends here just fun...you know? nothing deep or serious.....just fun my sweet friends.....muah! LOL

this is even a lil reminiscent of Michael Jackson in a way....if you have a good ear.....I think so...a little bit only it reminds me of him.



*Bruno Mars - That’s What I Like [Official Video]*


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## skye

one foot on the 1920s

another foot in the 2020s

 love beautiful music doesn't matter what decade what year...




*Jorja Smith & Kendrick Lamar - I Am*


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

For all of you who were born in the month of March!


*Happy Birthday Baby Elvis Presley*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

DeMaroney, spinnin' up The Spinners....


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## skye

I'm seriously loving this song from the 90s all over again


*Kate Bush's Wuthering Heights (1992 Video starring Ralph Fiennes and Juliette Binoche HD)*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Oh, so it was skye that bumped this.


----------



## skye

Marion Morrison said:


> Oh, so it was skye that bumped this.




what do you mean

I post here in this thread because it's  one of the best


what is it that you mean


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so it was skye that bumped this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean
> 
> I post here in this thread because it's  one of the best
> 
> 
> what is it that you mean
Click to expand...


Inevermeantnoharm.


----------



## skye

Marion Morrison said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so it was skye that bumped this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean
> 
> I post here in this thread because it's  one of the best
> 
> 
> what is it that you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inevermeantnoharm.
Click to expand...



you are like Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde 

not nice

even stupid I'd say.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Oddball




----------



## skye

Love Argentina..

he is dead ... but I still love the song... thank you Spinetta


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## skye

*Bob Dylan - Emotionally Yours*


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so it was skye that bumped this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean
> 
> I post here in this thread because it's  one of the best
> 
> 
> what is it that you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inevermeantnoharm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are like Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
> 
> not nice
> 
> even stupid I'd say.
Click to expand...


Thank you for your support.


----------



## skye

still on this hispano american mood...

oh boy I  like this....Juan Luis Guerra ....."Bachata Rosa"


----------



## skye

"Te Regalo Una Rosa"  by  Juan Luis Guerra



"tu eres  la rosa que me calor

yo soy satelite tu eres my sol"

hehe


----------



## skye

How amazing is the music from central America and from South America...legals  it's what I mean

They are amazing  the legals ones..................not the illegals scum.

Good that we understand each other then


----------



## skye

Forza Italia!

defend your borders too! most amazing culture .....go Italia!


Italy is not going  to go down  the globlalists   way so easily!

Italy will put up a fight to globlalist New World Order scum

GO ITALY!


----------



## skye

listening to this at this moment...Italian...
*Gianni Bella Estás*


----------



## skye

si de amor ya no se muere algo en mi se morira.....

this is all Italian translation.....ha..love


----------



## skye

Baby Boomers  Rule My World! 

oh yeah.....you bet!


----------



## skye

....and one other thing here ....if I may....

I Love Q.


----------



## skye

good night y"all

sleep tight .....love Q !!!


----------



## skye

*Mina - "Donna Donna Donna"*


----------



## skye

always going back to good music ...good sounds you know


and since WW3 didnt start in Syria last night  .....thank u ....thank u .....thank u ...... thank you President Trump!   .more reason to go back to good sounds  yes?

Suasanna here


----------



## Tehon




----------



## skye

that was good! Thank you Santo Domingo!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## skye

love this too....

different and nice...I like it  too .... I like the black and white image.... I like    vintage things  ... the real McCoy" ..... not cheap copies lol....


The real McCoy"


----------



## skye

*Sting - Shape of my heart*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Never noticed how much surrealism before.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

"Superstar" by Sonic Youth


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## skye

one last for the night.... hugs! LOL


----------



## Oddball

Night?...It's the middle of tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

Happy Dave Brubeck Day!


----------



## Dalia




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Dalia




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Marion Morrison

Well, this one's like a time capsule. These boys may look kinda funky, but they had some talent. That drummer looks like he's having so much fun, I'm jealous. I never knew this was just a trio, and..wow.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## WheelieAddict

RIP


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict

RIP


----------



## skye

*Keith Urban - Love The Way It Hurts (So Good) (Audio) OZ*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

*Janelle Monáe - I Like That [Official Video]*


----------



## skye

and this one...

because I do like the song   so  very much...very much.....song only is great...ok?


Kane Brown - Heaven


----------



## Dalia




----------



## skye

I'm still listening to this song...I'm liking it.  Posted just above those two songs ^^...



*Janelle Monáe - I Like That *


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

It's funny because it's true...


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

Always loved the bass line on this one...


----------



## Oddball

Yes, I'm out there.....And in here....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> *Janelle Monáe - I Like That [Official Video]*



Not a big fan; but she sufficiently performed on this Duran Duran song.


----------



## skye

*Ariana Grande - No Tears Left To Cry*


----------



## skye

*The Patriot [metallica Don't tread on Me]*


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

*Celine Dion feat. Elvis Presley - If I Can Dream*


----------



## skye

so so so long ago.......always here  ...  always present


love love love


    m'innamoro di te  (1981)


----------



## skye

good night


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## WheelieAddict

Someone needed to do this cover without ruining it.


----------



## skye

Best country song of the month  in my opinion

"Famous"  by Mason Ramsey


----------



## IsaacNewton

This one is pretty good. 'It's just a game'.


----------



## skye

*Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye *


----------



## MaryL

Jung and Freud holding hands and saying I am with you..


----------



## MaryL

Remember Ken Nordine, anyone? Beatnik   rapper...Word jazz.  There's a full a full Earth out tonight...The vidiots, and so on and so forth.

 [


----------



## skye

*Blake Shelton - Honey Bee (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Rambunctious

Sit back and enjoy......


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

A bit of international flavor, yes?...FORZA ITALIA my friends! we love Italia!

*Giusy Ferreri - Partiti adesso (Official Video)*


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Marion Morrison

Hollywood & Vine, 179th too, hehe.


----------



## MeBelle

Happy Friday!!


*OneRepublic - Apologize / Stay With Me (Pinkpop)*


----------



## MeBelle

*Ed Sheeran - Lego House *


----------



## MeBelle

*Neil Young - Thrasher*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## MeBelle

*Kenny Chesney - Boston (Live)*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Boston: (I love a good boogie)


----------



## Marion Morrison

How about some 5/4 musica?


----------



## MeBelle

Marion Morrison  I was in a 'space'  ya' know??


----------



## MeBelle

*Kenny Chesney - Hemingway's Whiskey *


----------



## MeBelle

*Kenny Chesney -10- Back Where I Come From - Live Tennesse Homecoming*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Sonny Clark 's song dedicated to strollingbones


----------



## MeBelle

*Kenny Chesney - I Go Back*


----------



## Marion Morrison

I like these girls:


----------



## Sonny Clark

Marion Morrison said:


> Sonny Clark 's song dedicated to strollingbones


The songs, pictures, memes, and other images are not showing on my screen.


----------



## skye

love love love loveeeeeee.....love love loveeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## WheelieAddict

Something different


----------



## sparky




----------



## sparky




----------



## night_son




----------



## skye

we like this version too...

*Maroon 5 - Pure Imagination*


----------



## Stratford57

Candy Dulfer, a star of 90-s  with her saxophone - Lily Was Here

Fantastic melody...


----------



## skye

*Lady Antebellum - Heart Break*


----------



## froggy




----------



## skye

*RICHARD CLAYDERMAN - My Ship*


----------



## skye

so....would you? like to dance????


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

This one's for you Skye and your new avatar that sexy avatar.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

MeBelle said:


> *Kenny Chesney - Hemingway's Whiskey *


And for you MeBelle


----------



## skye

some nice music for all of my friends here...


*Quentin Hannappe - I wanna Be*


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## skye

*Jimi Hendrix - Valleys Of Neptune *


----------



## froggy




----------



## skye

Amazing Jimi................AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skye

MAGA!


----------



## froggy

How about Foghat Skye?


----------



## froggy

skye said:


> MAGA!


----------



## skye

Jimi rules...Bach....Beethoven.....Jimi.....he rules along with them

*The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Foxy Lady *


----------



## froggy




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

Aretha Franklin I am missing you already!

you were a hugeeeee part of my life back then....

May GOD keep you and Bless you forever   sweet Aretha! 

My  favorite song from her!


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Vastator




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

*Trump Train Anthem   *


----------



## froggy

WheelieAddict said:


>


----------



## skye

GOD I can remember the past,,,all the way it was....I AM HERE.....I hear you Love that music!
* Kim Carnes Mistaken Identity (Mistaken Identity 1981) *


----------



## skye

I do remember the crazy 80s.....I do..



Music is not so good  today .....no,.........................oh well ......puke  then .......ok


I do not like today;s music


----------



## skye

I love you all'.....



i do ,,,,,whatever,,, lovely song right .....it is yes....yes


----------



## skye

so gorgeous..love


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## MeBelle

*Taylor Swift - End Game ft. Ed Sheeran, Future*


----------



## MeBelle

*Kenny Chesney - "Get Along" *







*Get along while we can*
*Always give love the upper hand*
*Paint a wall, learn to dance*
*Call your mom, buy a boat*
*Drink a beer, sing a song*
*Make a friend, can't we all get along*


----------



## MeBelle

*Fun.: Carry On (ACOUSTIC)*





Not sure why this makes me want to visit a Wahlburgers?!?!


----------



## MeBelle

*Darius Rucker - Let Her Cry HD (Live)*


----------



## froggy




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## froggy




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## froggy




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## froggy




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## froggy




----------



## Freiheit

Here is one I really like song and singer.


----------



## skye

*Janet Jackson x Daddy Yankee - Made For Now [Official Video]*


----------



## froggy




----------



## skye

liking this tune a lot...verrrry   and  berrry


*Mac Miller - Stay*


----------



## skye

he is gone ....he couldn't stay...

but I love his song! love it love it ^^^


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## skye

I love Q....I just love Q...that's all....




"Queen of the Slipstream."....by Van Morrison....


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Oddball




----------



## skye

ok.... I posted this before but  I'll  post it again!

I dedicate this song  to the President.....to Q  of course.....and all to all Patriots out there!!!!!  MAGA!
*Where we go one we go all. *



this is the best version  in my opinion~

*AC/DC - Thunderstruck (Official Video)*


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## skye

and my impersonation of AC/DC

you like ? LOL

me


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

skye said:


> and my impersonation of AC/DC
> 
> you like ? LOL
> 
> me


Fantabulaous.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> and my impersonation of AC/DC
> 
> you like ? LOL
> 
> me




You stole that hat!  .. no wonder your smiling


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## skye

to all Patriots out there.....to all friends.....  love this!

D'yer Mak'er · Led Zeppelin


----------



## skye

again and again yes and yes


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## skye

( love you all!)

*Paul Anka Goodnight my love HD*


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> ( love you all!)
> 
> *Paul Anka Goodnight my love HD*




Good nite!!!


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Darkwind

April said:


> Just a fresh thread started for every genre of music out there...post whatever to whomever, about whatever, or just post a song or vid of your choice...anything goes here...whatever your flavor at the moment.
> 
> I will start with this:
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]Q3P1DEWgdHY[/MEDIA] - Crying Like A Bitch (High Quality) - The Oracle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

April said:


> Just a fresh thread started for every genre of music out there...post whatever to whomever, about whatever, or just post a song or vid of your choice...anything goes here...whatever your flavor at the moment.
> 
> I will start with this:
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]Q3P1DEWgdHY[/MEDIA] - Crying Like A Bitch (High Quality) - The Oracle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## April

Darkwind said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a fresh thread started for every genre of music out there...post whatever to whomever, about whatever, or just post a song or vid of your choice...anything goes here...whatever your flavor at the moment.
> 
> I will start with this:
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]Q3P1DEWgdHY[/MEDIA] - Crying Like A Bitch (High Quality) - The Oracle - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

Love me some Pink!


----------



## April




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

*Robbie Williams - We Are The Champions (Official Video)*


----------



## skye

this ....I like too

*Drake - In My Feelings (BEST CLEAN REMIX)*


----------



## skye

for these ignomarus here....what they do know....

top Italian music.... lovely ...............we love but do they

 what do these ^&&*    know ..... they know s**t


----------



## skye

am I wasting my time here,

bloody hell


GOD BLESS ITALY NATION!



NO GLOBALISM   NO


NATIONALISM! YES!



FORZA ITALIA!


----------



## skye

Italy ? yes? a bit of something a little something....


----------



## Frankeneinstein




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Madre Dolcissima (Mama) - Zucchero Fornaciari*


----------



## Frankeneinstein




----------



## skye

A bit of country? why not!





 


*Toby Keith - I Can't take You Anywhere*


----------



## skye

more country?

I'm totally loving this tune....yesss........great harmonies.....hmmmmmm love!!!!!!might even add it to my favorites...ohh



*Florida Georgia Line - Sittin' Pretty*


----------



## skye

LOVE THAT SONG! ^^^^^^^^^^ 

BUT I DO!


----------



## skye

still listening to country...
they have their pets with them I love that

bless pets always and everywhere!


*Tyler Rich - The Difference*


----------



## skye

I listen to this often....and this is what I am listening to now.



*Trump Train Anthem*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Yarddog

Falls into the Any  Thing  category


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## skye

from the awesome 80s....well ...it was intense then ... amazingly intense....never to be forgotten

night y'all


*Bee Gees - You Win Again*


----------



## Stasha_Sz

From a concert held in the Kirkehelleren cave during the Trænafestivalen, held annually on the islands of Husøya and Sanna of the Træna municipality in Nordland, Norway, this is Wardruna featuring the talents of Aurora & the Oslo Fagottkor performing "HELVEGEN". (Path of Death) This fan made video manages to capture the majesty of the piece despite the amateur camerawork. Absolutely breathtaking. Enjoy:


----------



## skye

*Rock N' Roll Train AC/DC *


----------



## skye

we love AC/DC


"Problem Child" yeah  yes


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Tehon




----------



## WheelieAddict

Tehon said:


>


----------



## skye

a bit of  80s ZZ  



*Gimme All Your Lovin' *


----------



## Oddball




----------



## skye

some more ZZ Top....................hmmm


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

The tune that epitomizes my motorbike cross country adventures....


----------



## WheelieAddict

Oddball said:


> The tune that epitomizes my motorbike cross country adventures....


Don't stop riding until you can't balance bud.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Freiheit




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Freiheit

My favorite game music.


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## WheelieAddict

Freiheit said:


> My favorite game music.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

ZZ Top ...."Sharp Dressed Man" hmmm  LOL


----------



## skye

*ZZ Top - Vincent Price Blues*























more Vincent Price.....top ZZ tune LOL


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## skye

*Alabama - Amazing Grace*


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

*Bebe Rexha - Meant to Be (feat. Florida Georgia Line)*


----------



## skye

again with this Maroon idiot lol

I like this song 


*Maroon 5 - What Lovers Do ft. SZA (Official Video)*


----------



## skye

*Brothers Osborne - Shoot Me Straight (In The Studio)*


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Freiheit




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

*Kane Brown - Lose It (Acoustic [Audio])*


----------



## skye

I love good music....from anywhere in   this world....love good rhythmic good music...yes  love....more... we want more


*Aya Nakamura - Djadja (Clip officiel)*


----------



## skye

*Split Enz - I See Red.....*


*oh yeah I see a red tsunami!*


*did you see this Q???? *




**


----------



## skye

RED RED 

color  red wine 

It's all about  a Red Tsunami!


----------



## skye

This  election  night is not over yet....but hey... my friends and foes.....I am having a good feeling  We will win!  GOD BLESS President Trump!

 MAGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Days Of America · BlackHawk


----------



## skye

I have this amazing song...

 I will    not post here


because y'all do not deserve such beauty....


it's so good....so totally amazing and delicious and perfect...

that it's not for some of you....hehe  

there you have it


----------



## skye

shall I post it?


----------



## skye

I have this winner  song omg  amazing~


do these people deserve it..


God no....these ...these these ....nobodies....


deserve nothing...


----------



## WheelieAddict

skye said:


> I have this winner  song omg  amazing~
> 
> 
> do these people deserve it..
> 
> 
> God no....these ...these these ....nobodies....
> 
> 
> deserve nothing...


Post the damn song or stfu lol


----------



## skye

WheelieAddict said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this winner  song omg  amazing~
> 
> 
> do these people deserve it..
> 
> 
> God no....these ...these these ....nobodies....
> 
> 
> deserve nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> Post the damn song or stfu lol
Click to expand...



you funny!  heehe  hmm


----------



## skye

WheelieAddict said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this winner  song omg  amazing~
> 
> 
> do these people deserve it..
> 
> 
> God no....these ...these these ....nobodies....
> 
> 
> deserve nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> Post the damn song or stfu lol
Click to expand...



shall I?


----------



## skye

all Florida Latin Americans who voted for our President Trump!....way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!

all our brothers  and sisters ....in Florida who voted for our President Trump! Bless them!


Bless our brothers and sisters Florida! who voted Trump! 


GOD how beautiful is this!


----------



## skye

WheelieAddict said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this winner  song omg  amazing~
> 
> 
> do these people deserve it..
> 
> 
> God no....these ...these these ....nobodies....
> 
> 
> deserve nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> Post the damn song or stfu lol
Click to expand...


ok its here


you like??? we do...God we do 

hmmm how delicious is this?


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

Spanish peninsula now...ole!


*Chambao - Rosa Maria*


----------



## skye

Still in Spain...still with Rosario Flores....


now it's really good night y'all!


"Algo Contigo"


----------



## skye

Rosario Flores   ..."Cuentame Que Te Paso" (mambo)


MAGA!


----------



## skye

a last song for tonight. ...from Spain and Central America.....not one bloody illegal on sight
*Cuando Tus Ojos Me Miran *


**


----------



## skye

Brazil....we have  been there so many times...it never disappoints

* Estranho | Biollo - Cover*



the two beautiful versions...love Brazil. Period.


*Marília Mendonça - Estranho*


----------



## skye

since we wait for the result in Florida....Go De Santis go all Red! de Santis won. Period now.


we wait listening to Brazil .........all nations all Trump...


*Marília Mendonça - Ausência (Agora Que São Elas 2)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*New Horizons In Music Appreciation - P.D.Q. Bach*


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## skye

Elvis Presley - "Blue Moon" Recorded August 14, 1954.
Written by Richard Rodgers and Lorenz Hart-


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict

I miss this guy


----------



## skye

liking this at this moment!    



Last Sunday · Steven Ellis


----------



## Marion Morrison

Obligatory Sunday AM War Pigs.


----------



## skye

*Done Feeling Blue - Martin Carlberg [Modern Blues Music]*


----------



## skye

Bless are all those central american  immigrants who came to America legally! LEGALLY!

That's the right way!  

the others are scum.


----------



## skye

This is the one LOL...I promise ....this is the one lol

My fav version! totally amazing ~~~



*franco devita y gilberto santa rosa-traigo una pena*


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Oddball

Awesome background tunes from a legendary PS1 game.....


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> Bless are all those central american  immigrants who came to America legally! LEGALLY!
> 
> That's the right way!
> 
> the others are scum.



Eesh, Some of my best friends are those. This current group is trash, go home!

I can't reveal too much in the name of anonymnity.


----------



## Marion Morrison

WheelieAddict said:


>




Something tells me you've seen "The Breakfast Club" at least 3x.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## skye

this second I'm listening to this...

*ayokay - Half Past You (Official Audio)*


----------



## skye

another   song? ok just for fun nothing else 




*MAGIC! - Red Dress (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Freiheit

Austrian, Bavarian, Swiss yodeling by the best women yodelers.


----------



## Rambunctious

Listen till the end


----------



## WheelieAddict

Marion Morrison said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something tells me you've seen "The Breakfast Club" at least 3x.
Click to expand...


----------



## skye

God Bless Japanese composers.....this is so beautiful.....  love it so much...Sir ...you are the best! 

*Joe Hisaishi - Summer (High Quality)*


----------



## skye

I am still listening to that song!   above  ^^^^^

I am a great fan of Japanese culture...and music.............. love

that particular song,,,, fills my heart and soul


----------



## skye

you like or not?


ok I will erase  it


----------



## skye

ok I will erase it


done


----------



## skye

this again....c'est la vie....that's all

*Robbie Nevil - C'est La Vie*


----------



## skye

*Justin Timberlake, Earth Wind & Fire - Let's Groove In Our Suits & Ties *


----------



## Freiheit

The neighbors sing and shout for joy.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Oddball




----------



## skye

Among the 10 best dancing songs of all time....in my opinion

(....and....I have good taste!    )


*Earth, Wind & Fire - Let's Groove*


----------



## skye

Earth Wind and Fire ..............Amazing group! amazing song!

*Earth, Wind & Fire - Everyday Is Christmas*

**


----------



## skye

one more...yes?

*"Spend The Night "· Earth, Wind & Fire *



**


----------



## skye

this is what life is all about....

*Brazilian Rhythm*

*earth wind and fire...yes....YES....that's what I mean.....*

I mean this
**


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

Wishing everybody on USMB the best,best , best New Year!!!!! 

*The Eagles - Funky New Year *


----------



## skye

lets party like it's 1999.....not 1999?

is  it 2009?    already 09?   


is it 2019 ? lol  are    we eternal ..... immortal? ....  it's like we....have been living such a long time!
  don't you feel like that sometimes?


Prince....you were the best


----------



## skye

A very Happy New Year  to all, when it comes.....blessings to all


----------



## skye

I love some music from today.... love it  almost  as much as I love my  1920s or 30s  music....as much and sometimes more hehe 


*"Closer" - The Chainsmokers  (Alex Goot & ATC)*


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

*Clean Bandit – Mama (feat. Ellie Goulding) [Official Audio]*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

Since today....has been such  a wonderful day about airplanes and flying and not let the Pelosi  scum  flying hehehee .....and all that.....

always bless President Trump!!!! 


this song...which I dedicate to the President and to all Patriots!

*Tom Petty - Learning To Fly*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## skye

hmmm......me likes.....


*ZAYN - Fingers*


----------



## skye

^^^^ 

I think 

one of the nicest....songs of the 2019 ....so far....I think.....

dance  with me


----------



## the other mike

I'm in the mood for some obscure 80's hair band music.


----------



## the other mike

Reb Beach with Dokken.


----------



## the other mike

This one makes me sad that Whitney's gone.


----------



## skye

speechless here ...we like


*Zayn - Can't Help Falling in Love (Cover)*


----------



## skye

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## skye

that's Elvis!   ^^^


----------



## skye

wow...and ohhh and  hmmmmmmmm ...and more LOL!!!
(shhhhh between you and I ....I miss the early 60s. I like him so much......)


----------



## Lumpy 1

A harvest moon on a blood moon eclipse night...


----------



## skye

*Carl Brave - Fotografia ft. Francesca Michielin, Fabri Fibra*


----------



## the other mike

May have to buy this cd to get the lyrics for this song.


----------



## skye

This music... from 3.400 years ago...

not for all....only for those few....

*Hurrian Hymn No. 6" (c.1400 B.C.E.) Ancient Mesopotamian Music Fragment*


----------



## the other mike

This would be fun to play.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

Take two....


----------



## skye

*CLOUDS ACROSS THE MOON*


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Chuz Life

Just want to say thanks again to all my fellow prolife and anti-abortion friends on USMB! 

You guys rawk!


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Daddy Sang Bass - Johnny Cash*


----------



## skye

so many songs so little time! 

another one from the million songs  left ...hehe


l


----------



## Rambunctious

Worth a listen....


----------



## Kat




----------



## skye

*Billie Eilish - Ocean Eyes (Dance Performance Video)*


----------



## skye

*Julia Michaels - Anxiety (Audio) ft. Selena Gomez*


----------



## skye

you know what....I am liking that ^^^^  ....I might burn it...so i can listen while I drive.

like it that much


----------



## the other mike

My homeboy Ripper from Akron Ohio


----------



## skye

...nowadays music is also nice sometimes..nothing wrong with today, sometimes...

*Khalid - Talk *


----------



## skye

Some todays lyrics and music can steal my heart.... they are very perfect too...you know?...like the past, like vintage


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## skye

skye said:


> ...nowadays music is also nice sometimes..nothing wrong with today, sometimes...
> 
> *Khalid - Talk *




with that beautiful song I say good night ^^^

to my friends


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

never heard of him before.... he is good, relaxing .... another song by Khalid

*Khalid - Stay *


----------



## the other mike

I love these old late show clips.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Angelo said:


> I love these old late show clips.


Ian Anderson is a madman, got to love him.


----------



## the other mike

WheelieAddict said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love these old late show clips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian Anderson is a madman, got to love him.
Click to expand...

Saw Jethro Tull in Ohio with Uriah Heep Opening ( 1979 I believe)
What a great show ! Stormwatch tour ...


----------



## WheelieAddict

Angelo said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love these old late show clips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian Anderson is a madman, got to love him.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saw Jethro Tull in Ohio with Uriah Heep Opening ( 1979 I believe)
> What a great show ! Stormwatch tour ...
Click to expand...

Jethro Tull is a band I have never seen and wish I could have.


----------



## the other mike

WheelieAddict said:


> Jethro Tull is a band I have never seen and wish I could have.


Mine would be Pink Floyd.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Angelo said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jethro Tull is a band I have never seen and wish I could have.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine would be Pink Floyd.
Click to expand...

Seen them for momentary lapse of reason and division bell tours. I was 12/13 when my dad took me to the momentary lapse of reason concert.


----------



## the other mike

I've heard these guys are _really _good and not expensive tickets. David Gilmour is quoted as saying they "perform some of our songs better than we did..." .


----------



## WheelieAddict

Angelo said:


> I've heard these guys are _really _good and not expensive tickets. David Gilmour is quoted as saying they "perform some of our songs better than we did..." .


They are good and can't be topped for a cover band. Definitely worth seeing.


----------



## the other mike

WheelieAddict said:


> They are good and can't be topped for a cover band. Definitely worth seeing.


Whenever they come to Dallas or Little Rock I probably will.
This is the only thing I miss about northeast Ohio - the club and music scene .


----------



## WheelieAddict

Angelo said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are good and can't be topped for a cover band. Definitely worth seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever they come to Dallas or Little Rock I probably will.
> This is the only thing I miss about northeast Ohio - the club and music scene .
Click to expand...

I'm used to a small music scene, I live in upstate NY. 
Life on the Tug Hill: Where heavy lake effect snow brings everyone together


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## the other mike

WheelieAddict said:


> I'm used to a small music scene, I live in upstate NY.
> Life on the Tug Hill: Where heavy lake effect snow brings everyone together


Like Vermont but higher taxes ?


----------



## the other mike

I'd like to see Dream Theater sometime ...they do some good Pink Floyd covers too. Jordan Rudess is an unbelievable keyboard player along with John Petrucci on guitar.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Angelo said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm used to a small music scene, I live in upstate NY.
> Life on the Tug Hill: Where heavy lake effect snow brings everyone together
> 
> 
> 
> Like Vermont but higher taxes ?
Click to expand...

Lol pretty much. It is beautiful here though and the fishing is world class. I can pick a lake or river to go to within a 45 min drive. Finger lakes, lake Ontario, etc. Also the Adirondacks for camping/hiking. The catch is the winters are harsh, snow can be relentless, especially where I live. I embrace it with snowshoes and snowmobiles. Not for everyone.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Angelo said:


> I'd like to see Dream Theater sometime ...they do some good Pink Floyd covers too. Jordan Rudess is an unbelievable keyboard player along with John Petrucci on guitar.


I've seen dream theatre and to be honest they seemed underwhelming. Probably just me and high expectations. They definitely put on a good show. I might have caught them on an off night or something.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## the other mike

WheelieAddict said:


> I've seen dream theatre and to be honest they seemed underwhelming. Probably just me and high expectations. They definitely put on a good show. I might have caught them on an off night or something.


The singer had voice issues for awhile from food poisoning or something in Cuba I believe. Almost never recovered from it. But looking at music objectively it's just to each their own ... I like instrumental stuff mostly anyway, but it doesn't have to be fast necessarily.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict

Angelo said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen dream theatre and to be honest they seemed underwhelming. Probably just me and high expectations. They definitely put on a good show. I might have caught them on an off night or something.
> 
> 
> 
> The singer had voice issues for awhile from food poisoning or something in Cuba I believe. Almost never recovered from it. But looking at music objectively it's just to each their own ... I like instrumental stuff mostly anyway, but it doesn't have to be fast necessarily.
Click to expand...

I probably just caught them on the wrong night. I appreciate technical musicians and own three dream theatre cds lol.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

*Rory Gallagher - Do You Read Me*


----------



## skye

he is and will be Number One!

The Golden Age of Music was him.

Jimi


----------



## the other mike

Mom took me to an outdoor Santana concert in Ohio when I was 12.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

fun song  

*Jonas Brothers - Sucker  for you (Lyrics)*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

today's songs are more video that harmony but this song  is not too bad .all and all

I miss the past...I miss human talent I hate living in the present time





*Alesso - TIME (Official Music Video)*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Two of my favorite Carole King songs.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

Not too many drummers can qualify to be musicians....But Bun E. Carlos does!


----------



## the other mike

Always had a ton of respect for drummers.
Bonzo, Neil Peart, Mike P, Nicko,  Alex....


----------



## skye

*Rag'n'Bone Man - As You Are (Official Music Video)*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

not funny Angelo

the song I posted from Rag'n Bone is not funny ...ok?

It's a  beautiful meaningful song.....what's your problem


----------



## the other mike

skye said:


> not funny Angelo
> 
> the song I posted from Rag'n Bone is not funny ...ok?
> 
> It's a  beautiful meaningful song.....what's your problem


Oh. My bad.


----------



## Tehon




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

Love this!


*Johnny Cash -** I Won't Back Down (US Army Tribute).*


----------



## Tehon




----------



## skye

Argentinian  friend, brother, son... .... I love you so much,...Rest in Peace..... Descansa en Paz mi amigo....great music that's all  that's counts.

*Muchacha (Ojos de papel) Luis Alberto Spinetta*


----------



## skye

not a day passes that I don't miss him..again same song ...

triste ....la muerte es  triste...my hijo my hermano my amigo

love Argentina

*Muchacha ojos de papel*


----------



## skye

*Luis Alberto Spinetta - Ganges*

*he is gone ...we love Argentina....good music lives forever*


**


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Mariah rockin the Garden.
I'd like to be her guitar player. ( or gardener, chef, body guard--anything )


----------



## the other mike

Rest in peace girl.
Whitney Houston - Wikipedia
~August 9, 1963 – February 11, 2012~


----------



## Darkwind

April


----------



## Darkwind

skye said:


> he is and will be Number One!
> 
> The Golden Age of Music was him.
> 
> Jimi


*sigh*

and I had such high hopes for you....


----------



## skye

because we kind of love the tune.....you know...but then we always love Italy......since back then..Italy is family ...Bless Italy!


*Fedez - Prima di ogni cosa (Official Video)*


----------



## skye

and then we like this too


Italy


----------



## April

Darkwind said:


> April




I can't believe this thread is still going. 


​


----------



## April

​


----------



## April

​


----------



## April

​


----------



## April

​


----------



## April

​


----------



## April

​


----------



## skye

so much fun....

dancing in French territory .... but in Spanish from Spain

*"LA CINTURA" - Alvaro Soler / Zumba® choreo by Alix & ZumbaFrance team*


----------



## the other mike

song starts @ 00:35.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## April

skye said:


> so much fun....
> 
> dancing in French territory .... but in Spanish from Spain
> 
> *"LA CINTURA" - Alvaro Soler / Zumba® choreo by Alix & ZumbaFrance team*


You always make me smile, Miss Skye.


----------



## skye

I like that this  nice thread is called "anything and everything"


because
 it's so much fun! 


*Sesame Street: Letter Q (Letter of the Day Song)*


----------



## April

​


----------



## the other mike

Song starts @ 4:30


Great Michael Jackson tribute...


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

A bit of French food...it's only fun...but you already knew that.....

*Angèle feat. Roméo Elvis - Tout Oublier [CLIP OFFICIEL]*


----------



## skye

I like French language...Lost Generation history and all that


----------



## skye

more fluff..nothing meaningful here ok? lol 




*Angèle - La Loi de Murphy [CLIP OFFICIEL]*


----------



## skye

*Joan Osborne - One Of Us (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious

My favorite.....the resemblance is uncanny don't ya think?...


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

I kind  of like these sounds of today....you know...  as opposed my real loves of the 1920s and 30s.


but I can find the electricity  in these ones too...hmmm....you know what I mean?


----------



## skye

before we go

Argentina  MAGA~

*Tratame suavemente*


----------



## skye

*The Chainsmokers - Do You Mean (Lyric Video) *


----------



## skye

look at this magnificent  Architecture ....look at the building....isn't that grand

 sight   and sound   here,my friends .......we  love both here, we do

*Jonas Brothers - Sucker (Director's Cut)*


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

we are liking this my friends at the moment...


we

like this

song

ok?

click on it it's fun  don't even know what language is lol....just like it yes!


----------



## skye

Good night all. Bye


----------



## OldLady




----------



## April

NEW ORLEANS HEAVY SWAMP BLUES ON FRETLESS 6-STRING

​


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Alan Stallion

*"How Soon Is Now?" - The B-Side That Defined The Smiths*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*How Soon Is Now? - The Smiths*


----------



## the other mike

My favorite song to dance to when nobody is watching.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen

skye said:


> he is and will be Number One!
> 
> The Golden Age of Music was him.
> 
> Jimi



That's a cool ass jacket you have, Skye.  I dig it.


----------



## the other mike

~Good night all~


----------



## skye

listening to this while I post....

I love this song so much....with all my heart....and here I am posting one of the  best interpretations! hope you like it too.

*Mahalia Jackson - Oh Happy Day*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## skye

just listening to this nothing special    just like it

*Lil Nas X - Old Town Road *


----------



## skye

this


*" No Worries" - Joakim Karu*


----------



## skye

not a bad song



*Old Dominion - One Man Band*


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## the other mike

Nice Dead cover.


----------



## the other mike

1971 Italian live TV show....


----------



## April

​


----------



## the other mike

Arlo Guthrie in 2018.


----------



## skye

listening to this...I like the harmonies ...the tune... you know what......all around a nice music feeling...in my

.............very humble

opinion....


*Khalid - Stay *


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Evolution of Music (1680 AD - 2017) - Vinheteiro*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

WheelieAddict said:


>



Opening track on their best album, 'Wish'.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Jordan Rudess sounding Spyro Gyra-ish on his new solo album.

Here's a track with Joe Bonamassa on guitar.


----------



## emilynghiem

April said:


> Just a fresh thread started for every genre of music out there...post whatever to whomever, about whatever, or just post a song or vid of your choice...anything goes here...whatever your flavor at the moment.
> 
> I will start with this:
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]Q3P1DEWgdHY[/MEDIA] - Crying Like A Bitch (High Quality) - The Oracle - YouTube[/ame]



A Cappella version of AFRICA by TOTO - complete
with simulated Rainstorm effects by the Live Choir


----------



## April

​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

Today is Father's Day. I dedicate this song to my father who is no longer with me.

And to all Fathers on this day



*Eric Clapton — "My Father's Eyes" *


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

skye said:


> Today is Father's Day. I dedicate this song to my father who is no longer with me.
> 
> And to all Fathers on this day
> 
> 
> 
> *Eric Clapton — "My Father's Eyes" *



Your father would be proud.


----------



## skye

Ria_Longhorn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is Father's Day. I dedicate this song to my father who is no longer with me.
> 
> And to all Fathers on this day
> 
> 
> 
> *Eric Clapton — "My Father's Eyes" *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your father would be proud.
Click to expand...



Thank you, I do appreciate that!


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

skye said:


> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is Father's Day. I dedicate this song to my father who is no longer with me.
> 
> And to all Fathers on this day
> 
> 
> 
> *Eric Clapton — "My Father's Eyes" *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your father would be proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I do appreciate that!
Click to expand...

 
You're welcome, Skye.


----------



## skye

* Find U Again (Audio) ft. Camila Cabello*


----------



## skye

In honor of Japan............. in honor of  Shinzō Abe and in honor of  Donald Trump  ....this meeting in Okinawa ...June 2019...Bless.


I am listening to this
*Summer Joe hisaishi*


----------



## Ropey




----------



## the other mike




----------



## WheelieAddict

I love this tune just for Bonham's drums


----------



## the other mike

LC doing a good instrumental Josie.


----------



## skye

Cindy Lauper's version I like first ...


and after that ...I like this one .....hey....that's a beautiful song!




*Susanna Hoffs - Unconditional Love Black and white Version*


----------



## Marion Morrison

This is from just before he died. Not the best I've heard, but it's live.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*What Makes This Song Great? Ep. 71 Boston  (#2)*
An analysis by Rick Beato...

*More Than A Feeling*


----------



## skye

again,..... am listening to this... just  because I like it....that's all

*The Bangles --- Eternal Flame*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Trump should add this to his rally play list 
I'm sure Paul Simon will be forced to be outraged


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict

Marion Morrison said:


> This is from just before he died. Not the best I've heard, but it's live.


When I was a teenager I waved off anything Elvis as old people music. He was actually really good, especially his "non hits" early stuff.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Alan Stallion said:


> *What Makes This Song Great? Ep. 71 Boston  (#2)*
> An analysis by Rick Beato...
> 
> *More Than A Feeling*



It's an upbeat, fast, happy song in a major key. 

Didn't take me 26 minutes to type that.

They used a lot of chorus effect.

Wow! I didn't know Tom Scholz invented the Rockman!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike

He was chewing gum while he sang this ....


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike

The first 3 albums I ever bought, up in Ohio when I was about 14 with snow-shoveling money, were Montrose, Rush and ELP's Brain Salad Surgery.

RIP Ronnie Montrose . Also RIP Greg Lake and Keith Emerson ( they both died in 2016 )


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike




----------



## WheelieAddict

Not pc. A lampoon on everyone including himself "lazy small town white boy"


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Ropey




----------



## skye

I'm listening to this my  friends and all !!!!!!!!!!!


*Blake Shelton - God's Country (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## skye

I know I have posted this a few times...but...I will post it again...because....my friends...it's so nice...



it is nice all in black and white too!




*Supertramp - My Kind Of Lady*


----------



## admonit

Tali Kuper
Hava Nagila


----------



## the other mike

Marty in Japan.


----------



## skye

*Playa -  - Baby K. -*
(in Italian)


----------



## skye

Chilling here my  friends.... very comfy......waiting for the Patriots  to show  the  tech  tyrants  .... the DS..... and the Swamp ....who is in control...

just having fun!

hey, this is  a  nice song!

*Usher - U Remind Me (TEEMID & James TW Cover)*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

licking this tonight...what ???? did I say licking ?  noooo .... I meant likening


*Real Real Gone - Van Morrison*


----------



## WheelieAddict

Deplorable Yankee said:


>


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison

Sunday AM mandatory War Pigs.


----------



## Marion Morrison

And I gotta feel dat Flawda breeze:


----------



## OldLady




----------



## Marion Morrison

WheelieAddict said:


>


This is my favorite Great White song:
(It kicks ass)


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## beautress

​


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

What a string twister.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## skye

listening to this at this moment...


*John Lee Hooker & Van Morrison - Dont Look Back *


----------



## skye

Licking...no ....liking ...because yes I am  liking  this version   excessively 

love this tune
*John Lee Hooker & Van Morrison - Baby Please don't go*

  this sings excessively


----------



## skye

Loving this tune!!!

That's all... Good night everybody


*B.B. King - Don't Answer The Door*


----------



## April

​


----------



## the other mike

Time for some_ sirius _Octane


----------



## the other mike

April said:


> ​


Danny Carey is a badass.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

...Still they keep me between these hollow walls
Hoping to find in me
The answers to *the test that stumped them all*


----------



## Marion Morrison

I'm just drinkin' a few beers, but this song kicks ass!


----------



## skye

wow....just wow....from the the 80s but done today....wow.........


*Kygo, Whitney Houston - Higher Love (Audio)*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Ropey

After two throat operations.



He totally reinvented his voice.


----------



## the other mike

Ropey said:


> After two throat operations.
> 
> 
> 
> He totally reinvented his voice.


A great band as usual too. 
I still kick myself for being in NYC and not knowing he did a free concert at Central Park that summer. ( I actually saw Johnny Winter there though, and Linda Ronstadt that year)


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Yarddog

Honestly this song was quite genius musically. The music from a U2 song called ONE then the lyrics from ONE by Metallica, two completely different songs.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

*Elodie, Marracash - Margarita  ----*


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## the other mike




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## MaryL

Ok here goes...I first heard this years ago on freeform AM radio station...And I ended up hunting down the album overseas for years...This is a taste of that...do what you will with it.


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## MaryL

Yarddog said:


>


A real liberal would  say she was brainwashed by the toxic male patriarchy and  point out her youth, then praise pedophiles as the new up and coming underclass oppressed  group that needs special laws to protect them from the villainy of straight white men. Because, ya know, the liberals are always championing for the rights of the oppressed, as long as they can make straight white Christian males their whipping boy.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Ropey

Imo, this is a great song about Socialism.



> Tax the rich, feed the poor,
> 'till there are no rich no more.
> Tell me where the sanity is?



^The Jungian archetype in action. Twofold. The creation of the song and then 48 years later the video is melded to it and the result is clear. She's more interested in the accolades than the life of the individual and almost everyone approves.

So much for the sovereign individual which is, of course, socialism's real enemy.

A downright creepy video and why not?  Socialism has been creeping and ever steeping...

...while many were sleeping... listening to all the _pretty _tunes a weeping.


----------



## the other mike

Ropey said:


> Imo, this is a great song about Socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax the rich, feed the poor,
> 'till there are no rich no more.
> Tell me where the sanity is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^The Jungian archetype in action. Twofold. The creation of the song and then 48 years later the video is melded to it and the result is clear. She's more interested in the accolades than the life of the individual and almost everyone approves.
> 
> So much for the sovereign individual which is, of course, socialism's real enemy.
> 
> A downright creepy video and why not?  Socialism has been creeping and ever steeping...
> 
> ...while many were sleeping... listening to all the _pretty _tunes a weeping.
Click to expand...

A little apathetic though, wasn't it ?
Still a great tune .

I'd love to change the world
But I don't know what to do
*So I'll leave it up to you*


----------



## Ropey

Angelo said:


> A little apathetic though, wasn't it ?



It's a Jungian archetype. Headlong to the destruction of a culture.

And it's now up to us.


They have no choice, these writers are merely the medium.  Just as the person who melded the video to the song was following a path of cyclic reason.


----------



## the other mike

There is lambswool under my naked feet
The wool is soft and warm
Gives off some kind of heat
A salamander scurries
Into flame to be destroyed
Imaginary creatures
Are trapped in birth on celluloid

The fleas cling to the golden fleece
Hoping they'll find peace
Each thought and gesture
Are caught in celluloid
There's no hiding in my memory
There's no room to avoid

The crawlers cover the floor
In the red ochre corridor
For my second sight of people
They've more lifeblood than before
*They're moving in time
To a heavy wooden door*
*Where the needle's eye is winking*
*Closing in on the poor*

The carpet crawlers heed their callers:
"We've got to get in to get out
We've got to get in to get out
We've got to get in to get out"

There's only one direction in the faces that I see;
It's upward to the ceiling, where the chambers said to be
Like the forest fight for sunlight, that takes root in every tree
They are pulled up by the magnet, believing they're free

The carpet crawlers heed their callers:
"We've got to get in to get out
We've got to get in to get out
We've got to get in to get out"

Mild mannered supermen are held in kryptonite
And the wise and foolish virgins giggle with their bodies glowing bright
Through the door a harvest feast is lit by candlelight;
It's the bottom of a staircase that spirals out of sight

The carpet crawlers heed their callers:
"We've got to get in to get out
We've got to get in to get out
We've got to get in to get out"

The porcelain mannequin with shattered skin fears attack
The eager pack lift up their pitchers, they carry all they lack
The liquid has congealed, which has seeped out through the crack
And the tickler takes his stickleback


----------



## skye

*Peter Gabriel - Digging In The Dirt*
The first single from Peter's sixth album, US, released in 1992.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## the other mike

Who says they only dance to the bass ?


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

this ....because  it is very beautiful....it is one of the most beautiful songs ever.....always  so very close to me..


*Free As A Bird (Demo) John Lennon*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## baileyn45

If you'd like to hear something smooth and at the same time hot, here's a remix of a Bryan Ferry tune "Loop De Li"


----------



## skye

haa................nice or what.....just fun my friends..............just fun.....haa....not serious ....nothing serious at all...just fun babies


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

*INXS - Need You Tonight (Official Video) 1987*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

shall I post this here?

ok then....I will

hey the 80s were like that....kind of intense....like the 1920s sort of thing....

*The Romantics - Talking in Your Sleep*


----------



## the other mike

Here's a very obscure 80's 'hair band' / thrash metal band
that I love to pull out of my hat (even though I never wear one)


----------



## the other mike

Here's one everyone heard before.


----------



## skye

I am still.... in the 80s wavelength here  with The Romantics


don't interrupt... a bit of respect ok? jezzz



*The Romantics - What I Like About You (Video)*


----------



## the other mike

This falls under the genre - 'cool music'.


----------



## the other mike

My mom met Patti LaBelle in Vegas once.


----------



## beautress

That's a good sound, Angelo. Patti LaBelle has been on my admire list for quite sometime. Your mama has good taste. 

​


----------



## Ropey




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## MaryL

This song reminds me of when my mother passed . In so many ways...


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Ropey




----------



## April

for my son..

​


----------



## Erinwltr

Heard this tune this morning on the radio.  I swear I thought it was Kenny Loggins singing lead.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Ropey




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## April

​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

from the early 90s I'm listening this


just this my friends


*Madonna -  Sooner Or Later*


----------



## the other mike

skye said:


> from the early 90s I'm listening this
> 
> 
> just this my friends
> 
> 
> *Madonna -  Sooner Or Later*


She's a good actress too. I like Who's That Girl and Desperately Seeking Susan.


----------



## skye

listening to this too

oops is this the 80s lol?  heheh



*Madonna - Lucky Star (Official Music Video)*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

this...because it went very deep back then lol...it was like WOW....

the song and the memories are very much alive ...lol............for an eternity.....that's how much it meant...

lol...but it's nothing for the rest of the sheeple  today and  the world LOL

*Madonna - Into The Groove*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## skye

Another favorite of mine...
The great Josephine Baker...this is very early from 1926

*Breezin' Along With the Breeze*


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## skye

I'm kind of listening to this - year 2019




*AJ Mitchell - Like Strangers Do *


----------



## Ropey




----------



## skye

listening to some Brazilian music.... great rhythm  ..... hmmm... always great  rhythm in Brazil my friends.


*Quem Me Dera - Márcia Fellipe, Jerry Smith *


----------



## skye

more of the same....still Brazil....all in Portuguese...so much fun....dance


----------



## skye

...and my very last version....of this gorgeous song..all from Brazil    we love Brazil don't we


after this I won't bother you anymore....LOL promise


*Quem me dera - *


----------



## the other mike

Jamming on some tlc


----------



## the other mike

Back when late shows were cool.....


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> more of the same....still Brazil....all in Portuguese...so much fun....dance




Their rhythm is "Huuuuugee"


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

*JP Saxe - If The World Was Ending (Lyric Video) ft. Julia Michaels*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Tchaikovsky Medley - Spike Jones*


----------



## Michelle420

Alan you havent posted songs in a while


----------



## Alan Stallion

Aw, thanks for noticing...

*Young Folks - Peter Bjorn and John*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*What You Know - Two Door Cinema Club*


----------



## skye

Anything and Everything....

*The Little Mermaid - Under the Sea (from The Little Mermaid) (Official Video)*


----------



## the other mike

They played this guy on Watercolors today ( Sirius)


----------



## the other mike

Slow dancing in a burning room.


----------



## skye

This is what I am listening right now! I posted this song in another thread .....and I love it so much.....never heard it before I don't know when it was published but ....this is my Number One song for Christmas 2019


Gorgeous....for all of my friends and  wishing everybody a MERRY CHRISTMAS   ...December 2019 

Please enjoy!


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## basquebromance

even if you're a punk rock nihilist, the way a song comes together is a religious experience, my friends


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## beautress

​


----------



## beautress

You made me love you, doggone it.
​


----------



## skye

Some 2020s music is as nice as my 1920s music that I love so much...

listening to this

*Tiësto - BLUE (Lyric Video)*


----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Harry Dresden




----------



## Harry Dresden




----------



## the other mike

A great Miles Davis tune.


----------



## skye

I like Italian Music....I have so many  Italian favorites  from the 1960s....
but this is not 1960s but 2020s sadly
but I like it
*Tiziano Ferro - In Mezzo A Questo Inverno*


----------



## skye

Still  with Italy... Italian style ...  you know?.... total loveliness .... Italy has beautiful tunes  .. we like Italy very very much.... very much!

Italy 2020s  MAGA!  GOD BLESS DONALD TRUMP!


*Achille Lauro - C'est la vie*


----------



## skye

GOD HOW  I ADORE BABY BOOMERS!    MAGA!


there you have it I said it! I love love love love love love !

*Claudio Baglioni - Gli anni più belli*


----------



## skye

I could not be be with any man who is not a baby  boomer ...no way my friends...


it is what it is my friends....just for fun here


back to good music topic then? ok?


----------



## skye

Love ....love love ...this wonderful music... love


----------



## skye

so so very beautiful....for me at least..........so very gorgeous and sweet and perfect......you know what I mean?

my GOD bless them..................how gorgeous is that music? my friends? how

wow


Baby  Boomer....We love you ....forever we will  .....baby boomer we are one! BLESS


*Claudio Baglioni - In un'altra vita (Videoclip)*


----------



## skye

That song .............that's what I love yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That That ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


is what i adore


----------



## Alan Stallion

Barely not a boomer; Generation X baaaaybaaaayyyyy!

Speaking of Generation X...

*Ready Steady Go - Generation X*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Let Me Take Your Photo - The Speedies*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*On My Radio - The Selecter*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Strobe Light - The B-52s*


----------



## skye

I would love to meet this musician .............talk about music! 


*NIENTE PIU - 2009 (Claudio Baglioni)*


----------



## skye

another   simple ....today's tune that I like....like it's harmony and  like its tune,  like it all

 I like this sound a lot....a lot
*Arizona Zervas - ROXANNE *


----------



## the other mike




----------



## April

Listen to this awesomeness..

​Don't be fooled by the title...'scat' doesn't just mean what some of you sick fucks thinks it does. 

Don't believe it? Try 'em live...same song..

​


----------



## April

​


----------



## April

​


----------



## skye

Some Spain....yes?

That's what I'm listening now..... a bit of    music traveling  in my imagination  only .hehe .... a bit of fun....that's all 

all in Spanish my friends


*Rosario - Cuéntame Que Te Pasó (The Speak Up Mambo) (Video Oficial)*


----------



## skye

....and this.... I think I  posted  this many weeks ago....God... I love this ....love  it so much ....what can I say.....

if there is one contemporary Central/Sud American song ....this is it.... this one... MAGA




*Franco de Vita - Te Veo Venir Soledad (Live Video (Short Version)) ft. Gilberto Santa Rosa*


----------



## skye

pity not many can understand the lyrics  ^^^^ ...because they are beautiful my friends....beautiful..... so much love my friends....


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## skye

for those who are not paying attention


love love so much....

*Franco De Vita - Te Veo Venir Soledad*


----------



## skye

Only THIS version..

... this version  once  again .....my friends.....yes....I am repetitive....but I want to leave for tonight with this song ....this song  I am listening over and over and over.....I am repetitive my friends.....I am  repetitive when I love something....something like this song...



Please forgive me, my friends.

*Franco de Vita - Te Veo Venir Soledad *


----------



## skye

I'm listening to this right now.....I like it! 





*NO TIME TO DIE - ( song by  Billie Eilish) *
*
James Bond 2020*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

This is what I can't stop listening as we speak....I posted this song elsewhere tonight ...but this is a better version...and

wow......love it  with all my guts lol 

hmmmm lovely and then some my friends....it always goes back to the past....always

*The Beatles - Free As A Bird*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

I'm listening to this


*The Sky Is Crying- Stevie Ray Vaughan *


----------



## froggy




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## skye

Still with Zeppelin....wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they don't make them like that anymore ........love!


*Led Zeppelin - How Many More Times (Danish TV 1969)*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

Gospel rapper and fashion mogul Kanye West was applauded for taking his Sunday Service Choir to Paris Fashion Week this year, bringing religion to the city of lights.

Fashion designers, supermodels, retailers, and their fans came out to the Theatre des Bouffes du Nord on Sunday to enjoy West’s celebration of the Lord.

Love it!!!

Mar 2, 2020




*Kanye West Sunday Service LIVE IN PARIS - That’s How He Works/ Power Belongs to God*


----------



## the other mike

This will make you smile.


----------



## skye

This is exactly what I'm listening as we speak  now lol..............it's wonderful....

love and love and love some more....my type of song

*Billie Eilish - everything i wanted*


----------



## skye

A bit of travelling in my mind..   only in the mind because we can not go in real life.....let's go to Spain for a few...lol

MAGA Baby!

*Mau y Ricky - QUÉ DIRÍAS? (Audio Official)*


----------



## skye

Posting this again...

I have never been in those Central American  countries  and territories.. no ..but ....

wow!!!

WOW THAT MUSIC! wow!


MAGA FOREVER!

*Franco de Vita - Te Veo Venir Soledad ....with  Gilberto Santa Rosa*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

skye said:


> Posting this again...
> 
> I have never been in those Central American  countries  and territories.. no ..but ....
> 
> wow!!!
> 
> WOW THAT MUSIC! wow!
> 
> 
> MAGA FOREVER!
> 
> *Franco de Vita - Te Veo Venir Soledad ....with  Gilberto Santa Rosa*




The same...listening to the same ^^^

That's whats I like right now....wow....nothing better than that for  me right now...over and over...love


----------



## skye

listening to this for a few...
I do like this

*Modern Loneliness*


----------



## skye

Nothing like   a   great,   happy  Central American Rhythm lol....to carry on these times! yesss

love lovelove


MAGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Traigo una Pena *


----------



## skye

...hmm...this is what I listen to  now

I will go back with this song to the  rightful 1950s version ...which is even better


----------



## skye

and the real thing from the 50s

*The Rays Silhouettes*


----------



## skye

a third and a last time

this is exactly what I'm listening to now!

Good night  and sleep well ... y'all my little raccoons of happiness  LOL  (joking)


*THE RAYS SILHOUETTES*


----------



## skye

This

Kyrie Eleison, which means "Lord, have mercy"

love this song too much...it's gorgeous

1985....that  was a very .... a very good year.

* 

Mr Mister - Kyrie Eleison*


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## skye

*Born Country - Alabama*


----------



## skye

I have posted this before...but it's beautiful and I am listening to it again. MAGA.


*Alan Jackson - Remember When (Official Music Video)*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## sealybobo

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Silverchair - Israel's Son
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]vF33EJ85-1I[/MEDIA] - Israel's Son - YouTube[/ame]


8 years later they played the snl with norm Macdonald because he just died. The musical guest Silverchair. They have since broke up and they say it’s like a divorce. But consider this. Each of them has about $20 million net worth. Even if that’s only really $5 million, they are all good. Probably each of them has friends and family. It’s like all the people I used to hang out with when we worked together. Now that we don’t work together, we don’t hang out.

It just bothers me because they could just go play their hits and make a few million touring.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## lg325




----------



## the other mike

Argentina 2009


----------



## the other mike




----------



## froggy

skye said:


> *Born Country - Alabama*


----------



## lg325

*This type of music seems to help me relax.                              *


----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## lg325




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey




----------



## skye

Adele - Oh My God (Official Video)​


----------



## westwall

I love Charlie Watt's expression at the 2:25 mark!


----------



## westwall

This is just a fun video.


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall

One of my favorite songs ever....  We are going to see her tomorrow night.


----------



## westwall

This is a good Russian band.  Clearly they love their Chicago!


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

^^ Greg Howe


----------



## skye

Listening to this at the moment. 

Boogie Belgique - Once have I (Official Music Video)​


----------



## Oddball

OP was last online tonight!

Oh  April!.....Where are you?


----------



## MaryL

Lets cut the crap, REDNECKS, Randy Newman. Keeping the Ngrs down:


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

**


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420

drinking coffee and vaping thc


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

Given the popular zeitgeist... I'm going to Disneyland! fuck that they are pedophile groomers!


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## skye

Not a bad version either...night y'all...bye

Betsy Brye - Sleep Walk (1959)​


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## playtime




----------



## skye

Tee-Set - Ma Belle Amie (1970)​


----------



## milos87popovic




----------



## skye

From English New Wave band "Japan"   1980s....................... and adore the original 1920s video

Japan - Sometimes I Feel So Low​


----------



## Jarlaxle

Steve Earle's Copperhead Road, female cover...


----------



## Jarlaxle

Yes...that is Gaelic...


----------



## Jarlaxle

Goddesses of bagpipes...


----------



## Jarlaxle

Dolly!

Yes, this song was written for a woman...


----------



## Ropey




----------



## froggy

froggy said:


>


For you Michelle420


----------



## skye

Ray Charles - Bye Bye Love​


----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## skye

wow.....how this remind me of the 80s (its  not it's from  today ) and also  reminds of Michael Jackson.....that vib......wow....love it so, so ,so, much!😍



Out of Time♪♪♪ (The Weekend)    - 2022​


----------



## skye

God how I love that   ^^^^ ...it's unbelievable.....over and over and over! wow! hmmmmmmmm


----------



## skye

Listening now to this great tune,,,nice...just now 2022


Fireboy DML & Ed Sheeran - Peru (Acoustic) (Official Lyric Video)​​


----------

